# [Sammelthread] ASUS Crosshair II Formula (Nforce 780a)



## Merty (1. Mai 2008)

Ich dachte ich mache mal einen Sammelthread für dieses TOP AM2+-Mainboard auf. Freue mich wenn hier viele Tipps und Tricks zu diesem Highend-Board landen, die im Endeffekt allen Usern helfen können.

Die technischen Daten (ohne Anspruch auf Vollständigkeit ):

_Sockel __AM2+_
_Prozessor __Sempron Sockel AM2, Athlon 64 Sockel AM2, Athlon 64 X2 Sockel AM2, Athlon 64 FX Sockel AM2, Athlon X2 BE, Phenom X4, Phenom X3_

_Chipsatz __NVIDIA nForce 780a SLI_

_Steckplätze __PCI (32 Bit) __2__unterstützt __33 MHz (5 Volt)__PCIe x1 __2__PCIe 2.0 x16 __3_

_Bustakt __entspricht 1600-5200 MT/s_

_AMI BIOS_

_Formfaktor __ATX_

_Netzteil __ATX12V 2.0 (24Pin + 4Pin)_

_Speicher __maximal __8192 MB__Art des Speichers __SDRAM-DDR2__Speichersockel __4 x DDR2 __*Speicherstandards* __DDR2-667, DDR2-800, DDR2-1066 __Dual Channel wird unterstützt __Ja__ECC-Speicher wird unterstützt_

_Anschlüsse __1 x Tastatur PS/2__1 x 34-polig Floppy__1 x 4-polig PWM Lüfter__6 x 3-polig Lüfter_

_IDE __Anschlüsse intern __1 x 40-polig__Protokolle __Ultra DMA/133__Max. Übertragungsrate __133 MB/s __Maximale Geräteanzahl __2 __Kanäle __1_

_Serial ATA __Art des Controllers __Serial ATA __Anschlüsse intern __6 x Serial ATA__ Übertragungsrate __300 MB/s, 3,0 GBit/s__Chip __Serial ATA II__Maximale _

_Geräteanzahl __6 __Kanäle __6 __RAID Level __0, 1, 5, 0+1_

_USB Controller __Art des Controllers __USB 2.0__Anschlüsse extern __6 x USB-A __USB 2.0 __Max. Übertragungsrate __60 MB/s __Maximale Geräteanzahl __127_

_FireWire Controller _

_*Grafikchip* __Bezeichnung __NVIDIA GeForce 8200 __Shader Model __3.0 __Full Screen Anti Aliasing __bis 8 fach__DirectX Version __10__OpenGL Version __2.0 __*Speicher* __Kapazität __bis zu 256 MB vom Arbeitsspeicher __*RAMDAC* __1. RAMDAC __400 MHz__2. RAMDAC __400 MHz __*MPEG2* __Wiedergabe __Ja__Encoding __Ja __*Direkte Anschlüsse* __1 x VGA Ausgang__1 x _
_HDMI__Unterstützung für DirectX 10, Shader 3.0 __GeForce Boost Technology, HybridPower-Technology, NVIDIA PureVideo HD, Unterstützung der Videocodecs VC-1, H.264 und MPEG-2._
_Sound __Chip __ADI 1988B __*Ausgänge* __1 x Digital-Out (optisch)__1 x Digital-Out (koaxial) __*Kanäle* __bis zu 8 digital__Surround __8-Kanal Soundchip_
_LAN 1 __Bezeichnung __Gigabit__*Anschlüsse* __1 x RJ-45 (LAN) __*Transferrate* __LAN __10/100/1000 MBit/s__Chipsatz __1x Gigabit_
_LAN 2 __Bezeichnung __Gigabit__*Anschlüsse* __1 x RJ-45 (LAN) __*Transferrate* __LAN __10/100/1000 MBit/s__Chipsatz __1x Gigabit_
_Optional nutzbar __6x USB 2.0, 1x Firewire_
_*Zubehör: *__Anleitung, Handbuch, Treiber CD, 6x SATA Kabel, SATA Stromadapter, IDE-Kabel, Floppy-Kabel, HDMI auf DVI Adapter, Slotblende (2x USB, 1x Firewire), ATX-Blende, Q-Connector Set, LCD Poster, Lüfter, Kabelbinder, SLI-Brücken, SupremeFX II PCIe x1 Soundkarte, Spiel: Company of Heroes_

_*Besonderheiten:* __CMOS Reset Schalter an der Rückseite, Power- und Resetschalter direkt auf der Platine, SLI Chipsatz (unterstützt 2x 16 Lanes), Vista ready_

Fotos habe ich leider vergessen zu machen... Will aber versuchen ein paar nachzureichen. Im Internet gibt es aber auch ganz brauchbare Bilder, die ich aber aus Copyright-Gründen hier nicht reinbasteln will. 

*Der 1. Tag:*

Seit heute habe ich dieses Mainbaord in meinem PC verbaut und es läuft -entgegen meinen ersten Erwartungen- bisland absolut stabil und zuverlässig, obwohl es noch keine offiziellen Nforce 780a-Treiber bei Nvidia zum Download gibt. 

Hier meine ersten Erfahrungen beim Einbau:

Ich betreibe das Board aktuell mit einem AMD Athlon 64 X2 6.400+ @Standardtakt, sowie 2 GB DDR2-800 Kingston HyperX, einer Leadtek 8800gts 512mb und einem Zalmann 9500cu.

Sobald die ersten 45nm Phenoms zu haben sein werden, möchte ich gerne auf Quadcore umsteigen. Bis dahin reicht meine CPU locker aus.

Der erste Eindruck beim auspacken des Mainboards: WOW... was für ein Brett !! Die Größe, die vielfältigen Anschlußmöglichkeiten und die Haptik des Boards sind erste Sahne. In der Packung findet man(n) alles was gebraucht wird (Supreme FX II Soundkarte, ext. POST-LCD-Monitor, 4xSATA-Kabel, 1x IDE und Floppy-Kabel, zusätzliche USB-Port u. Firewireblende, Anleitung, Treiber-CD sowie das Game COMPANY OF HEROES Opposing Fronts).
Der Einbau verlief absolut problemlos. Mein Gehäuse NZXT Zero bietet ausreichend Platz für Board und Komponenten. Etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig sind meiner Meinung nach die SATA-Aschlüsse, die nach rechts außen angewinkelt, etwas umständlich zu erreichen sind. Ansonsten wirkt das Layout des Boards sehr durchdacht. Kein Kabel liegt kreuz oder quer im Gehäuse, alles paßt.
Dann... erstes Einschalten... Rechner fährt hoch. Prima. Kiste läuft.
Die Grundeinstellungen (Uhrzeit, Datum, Bootsequence) eingestellt und Windows XP frisch installiert.
Die mitgelieferte Treiber-CD bietet einen recht praktischen Installation-Wizzard, der alle notwendigen Treiber nacheinander installiert und selbstständig den Rechner mehrmals neu startet. Hat ASUS gut gemacht.

Inzwischen sind alle Treiber (Grafikkarte, Drucker, Scanner etc.) und ein paar wichtige Programme installiert und mein Rechner läuft seit heute mittag absolut einwandfrei. So soll es sein.

Als nächstes werde ich ein paar Benchmarks testen und auch ein paar Stunden zocken; um zu testen ob auch da alles stabil läuft. Anschließend will und werde ich ein paar Overclocking-Versuche starten um das wirklich sehr umfangreiche BIOS kennenzulernen.

Weitere Infos werde ich demnächst hier posten. Freue mich über rege Beteiligung.


----------



## StellaNor (1. Mai 2008)

Gibt es auch ein paar Bilder?


----------



## GoZoU (1. Mai 2008)

Und allgemeine Daten?


----------



## Merty (4. Mai 2008)

Nun habe ich das neue Mainbaord schon 3 Tage im Einsatz. Es schlägt sich prächtig !!
Alle Benchmarks bisher ohne Probleme, auch beim zocken läuft alles wie geschmiert. 

Meine ersten Übertaktungsversuche mit der ohnehin schon am Limit laufenden CPU waren -wie erwartet- nicht besonders erfolgreich. Zwar bietet das Board massig Einstellungsmöglichkeiten, jedoch konnte ich mit dieser CPU keinen stabilen Betrieb über 3,35 Ghz erreichen. Selbst eine CPU-Spannung von 1,5 V hat nicht zu gewünschten 3,5 Ghz geführt. 

Da ich eine Black Edition CPU habe, bin ich davon ausgegangen, daß der Multiplikator auch nach oben hin offen ist. Dies scheint jedoch nicht so zu sein. Bei 16 = 3,200 GHZ ist leider schluß. 

Kann mir dazu jemand eigene Erfahrungen liefern ? Kann es sein das die Black Edition durch den Multiplikator nur nach unten getaktet werden kann ?


----------



## Lee (4. Mai 2008)

Der 6400er hat keinen freien Multi. Egal ob Black oder nicht. Erst der 5000er Black hat einen freien Multi.


----------



## Thalon Mook (5. Mai 2008)

Hi,

ich hab seit 1 Woche ein ASUS Crosshair II Formula mit einem Phenom 9859 Black Edition. 
Ich habe massive Probleme mit diesem MB und CPU. Der Rechner läuft nicht stabil. Ich muss völlig utopische Timings beim Speicher einstellen das er überhaupt startet. Mit 800MHz DDR2 Takt läuft der Rechner einigermaßen. Nur wenn ich auf 1066MHz Speichertakt schalte dann läuft er nicht mehr stabil. Ich muss dann einige Einstellungen per Hand vornehmen das er nicht dauernd mit BS abschmiert. 
Hab auch mal verschiedene RAM's getestet, z.B. die Corsair die von ASUS empfohlen werden, aber auch mit diesen läuft der Rechner auf 1066 nicht sauber.

Die neue Bios Version 0502 hab ich geflasht das brachte bis auf ein sinnloses Bioshintergrundbild auch nichts.

Ich mache jetzt seit einer Woche an der Kiste rum und ärgere mich mit verschiedenen Support anfragen rum.

Ich hoffe nun das es wie bei ASUS üblich mit einem der nächsten Bios-Updates läuft.

Zum Phenom muss ich sagen der lässt sich prima übertakten hab ihn mit Luftkühlung auf 2,8GHz gebracht mit Wakü wird da noch mehr gehen. 

Bis denn Thalon


----------



## Merty (5. Mai 2008)

Habe in anderen Foren auch schon gelesen, daß das Board bei 1.066 mhz-Speichern aktuell noch Mucken macht.

Dies liegt wohl zum einen an dem noch nicht ganz ausgereiften BIOS, zum anderen sicherlich auch an der etwas desolaten Treiber-Situation. Von Nvidia gibt es bis heute keinen offiziellen Treiber zu den Nforce 780a-Boards.

Genau aus diesem Grund bin ich noch nicht auf den Phenom umgestiegen. Meine Komponenten laufen auf dem Board absolut stabil und zuverlässig. Habe garkeine Probleme.


----------



## Merty (6. Mai 2008)

Auf Hardwareluxx.de gibt es seit heute ein paar sehr schöne Fotos zu diesem Board:

Hardwareluxx - Artikel, Testberichte und Guides

Anschauen lohnt sich


----------



## Merty (13. Mai 2008)

Inzwischen gibt es endlich die offiziellen Treiber in der Version 18.11 bei Nvidia zum Download .


----------



## Merty (2. Juni 2008)

Neueste BIOS-Version 0607 auf ASUSTeK Computer Inc. zum Download.

Bereits geflasht ! Läuft einwandfrei ! Keine Probleme !
Kurz: Empfehlenswert !


----------



## Merty (28. Juni 2008)

Die neue BIOS-Version 07.01 für die neuen Stromspar-CPUs von AMD gibt es ab sofort zum Download auf der ASUS-Hompage


----------



## Merty (15. September 2008)

Aktuelle BIOS-Version 9.01 ab sofort bei ASUS zum download 

Darüberhinaus gibt es aktuelle Mainboard-Treiber bei NVIDIA zum download.

Damit sollten eigentlich ALLE RAM-Probleme endgültig bereinigt sein.

Hat eigentlich schon jemand einen Phenom 9950 oder 9850 auf diesem Board im Einsatz und kann seine Erfahrungen posten ???

Wäre klasse ... !!


----------



## Merty (6. Oktober 2008)

So Leute, seit dem Wochenende tuckert ein Phenom X4 9950 (neue 125 Watt Version) auf meinem Board 

Multi auf 15 gestellt und läuft seither stabil bei 3 Ghz 

Mein Windows Vista hat sich noch nie so geschmeidig angefühlt. Der Prozessor bringt einen fühlbaren Performance-Zuwachs.

Habe sonst noch keine großen Übertaktungsversuche unternommen, will ich aber noch ... 

Mit welchen Einstellungen habt ihr bisher das meiste rausgeholt ??

Habe in Foren gelesen, daß dieser Prozzi in der Regel bis 3,2 ghz problemlos zu takten ist. Hat da schon einer Erfahrungen ??

Wäre natürlich Klasse, wenn jemand das selbe Board im Einsatz hat.


----------



## Lee (6. Oktober 2008)

Ach du tust mir leid. Keiner interessiert sich für deinen Thread. Das kenne ich... leider... 

Mit welchen Einstellungen ich das meiste bei mir rausgeholt habe kann ich dir sagen, nur wird es jemandem, der über den Multi übertaktet nichts nutzen

Bei mir hat es Wunder gewirkt, die Option "HTT Adjust Gap" auf 1 MHz zu setzen. 

Ich habe aber nicht dein Board. Aber vllt gibt es die Einstellung trotzdem


----------



## alex0582 (9. Oktober 2008)

hi

na so ist es ja nicht also ich finde es schön das auch andere ihre erfahrungen mit dem board posten !
meine waren bis jetzt nur posiviv hab es ca. 1 monat drin und aus kostengründen erstmal mit meinem alten cpu und nur 2 gb ram laufen und es läuft top 
das einzigste was ich noch nicht hinbekommen habe ist die hybrit funktion zu aktivieren hab im bios alles eingestellt und den monitor an der onboard dran aber das hybrit symbol erscheint bei mir im windows vista nicht komisch


----------



## DANGErde (10. Oktober 2008)

und rauf
hi

schade das nicht so viele posten ! hab mir das board auch bestellt und will mal ein bischen mehr wissen, über mängel oder so 

welchen speicher würdet ihr mir empfehlen ? will gleich 8gb drauf machen cpu ist ein x4 9950 125watt

infos über graka(s) die gut dazu passen sowie lüfter für cpu wär auch super



P.s die neuste bios version ist die Version 1003 http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?SLanguage=de-de&model=Crosshair%20II%20Formula


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Oktober 2008)

Lee schrieb:


> Ach du tust mir leid. Keiner interessiert sich für deinen Thread. Das kenne ich... leider...


 
Doch, doch, ich verfolge den Thread schon, keine Angst. 



Merty schrieb:


> So Leute, seit dem Wochenende tuckert ein Phenom X4 9950 (neue 125 Watt Version) auf meinem Board
> 
> Multi auf 15 gestellt und läuft seither stabil bei 3 Ghz
> 
> ...


 
Ist ja super, dass der Phenom 9950 als 125W ohne Probleme läuft.
Kannst du weitere Erfahrungen posten?
Was ist mit den Sata Anschlüssen, kannst du alle normal nutzen oder gibt es Probleme?

Immer her mit den Infos. 



Merty schrieb:


> Wäre natürlich Klasse, wenn jemand das selbe Board im Einsatz hat.


 
Mal sehen, kann sich schon bald ändern.


----------



## Merty (11. Oktober 2008)

Schön das wieder einige Postings dazugekommen sind 

Mit meinen S-ATA-Anschlüssen gibt es keinerlei Probleme. Alles läuft einwandfrei. Auch ein Testweise installierter RAID 0 und 1 ging einwandfiffi !! 

Mein neuer 125 Watt Phenom X4 9950 läuft spitzenmässig. Bin mit meinem PC richtig happy und will keinen anderen mehr haben 

Mehr als 3 Ghz habe ich jedoch noch nicht rauskitzeln können. Bei einem Multi von 16 (= 3,2 ghz Takt)  und 1,425 Volt CPU-Spannung ist Windows nicht mehr hochgefahren. Warschenlich muß ich an den BIOS-Einstellungen noch mehr ausprobieren - aber sind soooooooo viele... 

Respekt wenn sich einer in diesem umfangreichen BIOS sofort zurechtfindet.

Meine Apogee GT-RAMs laufen einwandfrei, kann sie jedem nur empfehlen. Außerdem sind 4 Gibyte RAM sicherlich mehr als ausreichend 

Werde heute noch die aktuelle BIOS-Version flashen... Danke für den Tipp 

Übrigens habe ich meiner CPU auch einen neuen Kühler spendiert. Ein Zerotherm Nirvana NV120 läßt den Phenom ganz schön frieren ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Oktober 2008)

Das sind tolle Infos. 

Sag mal, ganz nebenbei, war dein Mainboard gerade, oder irgendwo krumm?
(nee, keine Scherzfrage, schau in den MIIF Thread, dann verstehst du, was ich meine)


----------



## Merty (11. Oktober 2008)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das sind tolle Infos.
> 
> Sag mal, ganz nebenbei, war dein Mainboard gerade, oder irgendwo krumm?
> (nee, keine Scherzfrage, schau in den MIIF Thread, dann verstehst du, was ich meine)


 
Habe gerade in den besagten Thread geschaut. Ich habe nicht schlecht gestaunt ...  

Also mein Board war absolut gerade, ließ sich absolut einfach im PC-Gehäuse einbauen, die Archtitektur des Boards würde ich als sehr durchdacht bezeichnen.
Wie gesagt, sind die angewinkelten SATA-Anschlüsse etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig. Aber ich muß da nichts mehr dran herumstecken ...


----------



## alex0582 (14. Oktober 2008)

wollte mir noch 8gb speicehr drauf packen ich bin jetzt am überlegen ob ich 800er oder 1066 hole läuft der 1066er mitlerweile durch diverse bios updates saube rund stabil oder macht der noch zicken

als 1066er würde ich mir die holen 4GB (2er Kit) A-DATA Vitesta Extreme Edition (AD21066E002GMU2) | CL5.0 - DDR2-SDRAM 1066Mhz (PC2-8500) Preise und Daten im Preisvergleich

und als 800er würde ich die OCZ Reaper HPC Edition Dual Channel OCZ2RPR800C44GK nehmen 


beide jewals als 4x 2gb riegel

irgendwelche erfahrungen dmait oder verbesserungsvorschläge 


danke schonmal


hab da noch was gefunden 

4096MB DDR2RAM G.Skill Kit PC1000 CL5 was haltet ihr davon ?


----------



## DANGErde (14. Oktober 2008)

also die G-Skill F2 8000 habe ich schon rumliegen als 4x2048MB als PC8000
verpackung sieht ja schon gut aus aber leiter ist mein MoBo nochnicht da ; (


wegen deienr hybid frage, welchen treiber nutzt du ? hast du noch die version V7.15.11.7451 die vonasus mitgelifert wird ?

dan probier doch mal den aktuellen in version 15.24 vom 12.09.2008 !
hier der link ! http://www.nvidia.de/object/nforce_vista64_15.24_de.html


----------



## alex0582 (15. Oktober 2008)

den hab ich drauf meinste ich nehm die alte cd  ich denke mal es könnte auch am speicher liegen eventuel sind 2gb zu wenig aber das teste ich nochmal wenn ich 8 drin habe 
wegen speicher mhhhh ich kann mich nciht entscheiden am liebsten 1066 ist vieleicht für neue cpu`s besser die 1000er kannst du jetzt mal testen wenn die gut sind hole ich die auch weil 800er sind doch schon mehr oder weniger veraltet 
vieleicht kommt dein board heute da kannste bauen  
wo hast die geholt fichtel ?


was mich wundert das pcgh das board noch nich im einkaufsführer drin hat und es anscheinend noch ga rnich getestet hat in der GameStar ist es getestet wurden und bei den am2 und am2+ boards auf platz 1 

hier mal die ersten 3 der gamestar

1: Asus Crosshair 2 Formula
2: Asus M3N-HT Deluxe/Mempipe
3: Asus M2N32 SLI-Deluxe


----------



## Merty (15. Oktober 2008)

Solltest Du einen Umstieg auf einen PHENOM planen, würde ich Dir auf jeden Fall zu DDR2-1066 mhz-Speicher raten.

Harmoniert dann einfach besser ...


----------



## alex0582 (15. Oktober 2008)

sind deine probleme mit dem speicher weg ?


----------



## DANGErde (17. Oktober 2008)

hab jetzt entlich alles da , auch gleich eingebaut

muste auch das neue bios flashen da auf mein MoBo nr das 0503 drauf war und da fehlte viel 

hab nur probleme mit den speicher der leuft nur als 800er als 1066er nicht, naja mal sehen was das wochenede bringt hab in der woche nicht viel zeit zum fummeln

die einstell möglichkeiten sind ja auch extrem viel find ich


----------



## Merty (17. Oktober 2008)

DANGErde schrieb:


> hab jetzt entlich alles da , auch gleich eingebaut
> 
> muste auch das neue bios flashen da auf mein MoBo nr das 0503 drauf war und da fehlte viel
> 
> ...


 

Solange Du Deinen Athlon 64 X2 auf dem Board hast, wird Dein Speicher Standardmäßig mit DDR2-800 angesprochen. Du kannst Ihn lediglich übertakten.

Das ändert sich, sobald Du einen Phenom drauf hast. Dann wird Standardmäßig der 1066er-Speicher erkannt.


----------



## alex0582 (17. Oktober 2008)

er hat einen phenom 9950be 125w drauf


----------



## Merty (17. Oktober 2008)

alex0582 schrieb:


> er hat einen phenom 9950be 125w drauf


 
Dann sollte der Speicher auch als 1066er erkannt werden, sofern der SPD sauber programmiert ist.


----------



## DANGErde (17. Oktober 2008)

ja hab den x4 9950 125wat drauf 

der x2 3800+ ist mein altes system, darum werkelt der xs auch auf ein 939sockel rum 

wen ich den speicher auf 1066 stelle bekomme ich nach gewisser zeit im vista nen bluescreen und dan fährt er garnicht mehr hoch und bleibt sogar im bios stecken

mal ne frage ich seh garkein gesockeltes bios auf den mobo ! das ist doch blöd da ich eigendlich bis jetzt immer von jeden MoBo das bios wechseln muste

noch ne frage ! jetzt leuft der speicher zwar als 800er aber er leuft erstmal aber bei mir steht immer da "Unganged Dual DDR2 SDRAM" bei den original bios version 0502 oder so stand wenigstens dual 128bit da


----------



## DANGErde (19. Oktober 2008)

sagt mal findet ihr den sound auch blöd?

find ja nicht mal ne richtige treiber untestüzung für das teil und die herstellerseite kann man ja voll vergessen!

das einzige was an der gut ist ist das sie schön leuchtet 

aber ich glaub da bau ich lieber wieder meine Creativ X-Fi Fatal1ty Prof Edition ein



P.s neue Bios version 1101 ist drausen http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?SLanguage=de-de


----------



## alex0582 (19. Oktober 2008)

so hab es auch mal drauf gemacht läuft das gute bios


----------



## DANGErde (19. Oktober 2008)

oh ja das bios ist super ! nicht so verbugt wie das davor 

jetzt rend mein system und der speicher entlich auch als DDR 1000

hab diesmal den FSP anheben können auf 250Mhz und den multi runter auf 12x
und jetzt rennt der 

nur der boxed lüfter muss umbedingt weg hab in windows betrieb 62C°


----------



## Merty (19. Oktober 2008)

Also ich bin der Soundkarte mehr als zufrieden. Da ich viel MP3s höre, kann ich sagen, daß der Sound wirklich gut kommt... vor allem auf guten Lautsprechern - wie meinem TEUFEL-System .

Klar ist in Spielen nicht die volle EAX-Unterstützung da. Wer jedoch -wie ich- nur 1-2mal die Woche spielt, wird ebenfalls zufrieden sein.

Hardcore-Zockern lege ich die neue Creative X-FI Platinum (PCIe) ans Herz. Ein Freund von mir hat die Karte - in Spielen der absolute Hammer !! 
Und das für etwa € 65,00  !!  WOW !!


----------



## alex0582 (19. Oktober 2008)

die phenoms haben aber andere temperaturen als die athlon x2`s ein phenom kann unter vollast locker seine 70grad haben erst ab 75 grad wird es schädlich mußt halt mal gucken was er unter vollast hat 
aber du hast schon recht der boxed kühler is ******* laut und die kühlleistung is auch sehr bescheiden willste wieder nen luftkühler haben oder ne wakü ?
ich tendiere stark zur inovatek wakü


----------



## DANGErde (20. Oktober 2008)

naja baue wieder meine crestiv ein die ist aber nur pci hab keine PCIe


ja luftkühler werd ich wieder einbauen! so laut sind die nicht vorallem wen noch andere rechenr nebenbei laufen die mein übertöhnen


----------



## DANGErde (24. Oktober 2008)

sagt mal ist es möglich verschidene sli grakas von verschiedenen herstellern laufen zu lassen auf den MoBo ?
z.B. ne GTX260 und ne GTX280 ?
kenn mich da nicht aus hat bis vor kurzen noch AGP


----------



## RatZe (26. Oktober 2008)

Hey leute, bin gerade beim Stöbern im Netzt auf diesen thread gestoßen

Ich habe siet kurzer zeit auch das Crosshair 2 Formula zusammen mit nem Phenom x4 9950 und noch 4*1 GB Corsair XMS2 DDR2 800 Ram riegeln aus meinem alten system.

Vllt könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen, ich habe massive Performance probleme mit meinem System und ab und an verabschiedet sich mein System mit nem BS. Dessweiteren wird mein CL 4-4-4-12 T2 speiche rim Bios (version 1101) als 5-5-5-18 T1 erkannt und mit dieser einstellung kann ich nur 2 riegel von den 4en benutzen, ansonsten bleibt der pc vor dem bios hänge oder startet einfach ständig neu bevor überhaubt der ROG startbildschirm kommt. starte ich mit 2 riegeln und stell manuel auf 4-4-4-12 T2 um kann ich dann die anderen 2 auch noch dazu stecken. Hab auch schon im Netzt gelesen das es an den 4 riegeln liegen könnte. Und wie schon erwähnt hat das system ne echt miese performance.hoffe ihr könt mir vllt weiterhelfen.

MFG thomas

Mein System:

AMD Phenom X4 9950 Black Edition
Asus Crosshair 2 Formula
Asus EN 9800GTX TOP 512MB
4*1GB Corsair XMS2 CL 4-4-4-12 T2
Creatixe X-Fi Extreme Music

Das ganze Läuft mit Vista x64


----------



## Merty (26. Oktober 2008)

Du schreibst von "mieser Performance"... was genau meinst Du damit ??
Bring mal ein paar Bespiele... 

Hast Du schon mal versucht die RAMs mit AUTO-Einstellungen zu verwenden ? Oder bekommst Du da auch BS ??

Bevor an den Timings oder Taktschrauben drehst, solltest Du den PC erstmal in den stabilen AUTO-Einstellungen laufen lassen.


----------



## RatZe (26. Oktober 2008)

Hab versucht alles auf Auto laufen zu lassen, aber auf Auto kommt halt mit 4 installierten riegeln das Problem auf das der PC gar kein bild ausgibt, Beim ROG startbild hängen bleibt oder halt ständig neu startet ohne das ein bild ausgegeben wird. Nur mit der eigenen einstellung laufen die 4 riegel. Hab auch schon alle Riegel einzeln ausprobiert, alle slots ausprobiert. jede konstelation läuft problemlos auf Auto solange nur 2 riegel drin sind.Mir ist auch gerade aufgefallen das beim Bot bildschirm kein DualChannel betrieb oder sowas angezeigt wird. da steht halt nur wie viel ram installiert ist. is das bei dem Bord normal? Bei meinem alten stand 128bit Dual Channel. Mit mieser Performance meine ich Da sso gut Wie kein game flüssig zum laufen kommt,teilweise bleibt das bild bei gewissen games sogar kurz stehen und auch in Windows Betrieb hängt ab und an alles etwas. das system fühlt sich einfach extrem träge an.


----------



## alex0582 (26. Oktober 2008)

@ DANGErde

nein du kannst nur 2 Baugleiche Grakas laufen lassen


----------



## alex0582 (26. Oktober 2008)

@RatZe

hast du Benchmarkergebnisse von 3dmark 06 / oder vantage zur hand  ?
oder miß mal die speicherzeiten im everest 
danach kann man ja sagen ob irgednwas langsam läuft speicher mal bei mem test auf eventuelle fehler getestet ?


----------



## DANGErde (26. Oktober 2008)

Wegen den BD überprüf mal die ram spannung ob die stimmt 
bei mir war auch alles auf auto gestellt und das system lief sehr bescheiden .

stelle einfach mal alles manuel ein !
hm..... bei mir steht auch nicht mehr 128bit da bei mir steht Ganged Mod da( muste ich auch manuel einstellen )
wie ist die performance mit nur 2 modulen ?

hast du windoof neu installiert oder nur das MoBo gewechselt ?
aktuelle treiber oder noch die aus dem lieferumfang ?


----------



## RatZe (26. Oktober 2008)

hey

ja 3d mark 06 habe ich mal auf default drüber laufen lassen. da kahm was mit 12700 raus. Werd dann wohl morgen mal mem test laufen lassen.
Spannnung habe ich auf 2.1 Volt gestellt. Windows habe ich frisch installiert. Treiber alle von nVidia besorgt

nForce: 15.24
GeForce: 178.24


----------



## DANGErde (26. Oktober 2008)

naja an den treibern wirds nicht liegen

am besten ist wirklich mal den speicher zu testen


----------



## Merty (27. Oktober 2008)

RatZe schrieb:


> Hab versucht alles auf Auto laufen zu lassen, aber auf Auto kommt halt mit 4 installierten riegeln das Problem auf das der PC gar kein bild ausgibt, Beim ROG startbild hängen bleibt oder halt ständig neu startet ohne das ein bild ausgegeben wird. Nur mit der eigenen einstellung laufen die 4 riegel. Hab auch schon alle Riegel einzeln ausprobiert, alle slots ausprobiert. jede konstelation läuft problemlos auf Auto solange nur 2 riegel drin sind.Mir ist auch gerade aufgefallen das beim Bot bildschirm kein DualChannel betrieb oder sowas angezeigt wird. da steht halt nur wie viel ram installiert ist. is das bei dem Bord normal? Bei meinem alten stand 128bit Dual Channel. Mit mieser Performance meine ich Da sso gut Wie kein game flüssig zum laufen kommt,teilweise bleibt das bild bei gewissen games sogar kurz stehen und auch in Windows Betrieb hängt ab und an alles etwas. das system fühlt sich einfach extrem träge an.


 
Tatsächlich weißt der Bootscreen entweder auf "ganged" oder "unganged" mode hin, wobei "ganged" quasi für den Dual-Channel-Modus steht.

Habe bei mir im direkten Vergelich allerdings so gut wie keine Performance-Unterschiede feststellen können. Zugunsten der Systemstabilität habe ich auf unganged geschaltet - läuft einwandfifi ... 

Bezüglich Deines RAM-Problems solltest Du ggf. mal die aktuellste BIOS-Version flashen... danach sollte eigentlich alles laufen. Hatte bei mir keine solche Probleme - muß aber dazu sagen, das ich 2 x 2.048 Mbyte-Riegel im Einsatz habe und derzeit noch 2 freie RAM-Slots besitze.

Warum Dein Vista 64-Bit sich so träge anfühlt kann ich leider nicht beantworten. Bei mir lief Windows nie flüssiger und geschmeidiger als mit meinem neuen Phenom. Vielleicht liegt die Ursache ja tatsächlich in Deinem RAM-Problem.

Hast Du die Möglichkeit evtl. andere Speicherriegel auf Deinem Board zu testen ?


----------



## RatZe (27. Oktober 2008)

Hey

bei mir steht auber auch nicht ganged oder unganged. da steht garnichts nur die ramgröße, desswegen find ich das ja so merwürdig. Ne habe leider keinen anderen ram zum testen. aber habe mal ein bissel gegooglet und wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe kann es zu fehlern kommen ebi der adressierung von 4 riegeln auf dem board. naja glaube ich werd mal versuchen meine 4 riegel los zu werden und auf 2*2 gb umzuseteigen. da ja mit nur 2 von meinen riegeln die default einstelleng vom mobo auch läuft, nur mit 4 ja nich. welche riegel könntet ihr mir denn empfehlen? und 800 oder eher 1066 mhz

mfg thomas


----------



## Merty (27. Oktober 2008)

RatZe schrieb:


> Hey
> 
> bei mir steht auber auch nicht ganged oder unganged. da steht garnichts nur die ramgröße, desswegen find ich das ja so merwürdig. Ne habe leider keinen anderen ram zum testen. aber habe mal ein bissel gegooglet und wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe kann es zu fehlern kommen ebi der adressierung von 4 riegeln auf dem board. naja glaube ich werd mal versuchen meine 4 riegel los zu werden und auf 2*2 gb umzuseteigen. da ja mit nur 2 von meinen riegeln die default einstelleng vom mobo auch läuft, nur mit 4 ja nich. welche riegel könntet ihr mir denn empfehlen? und 800 oder eher 1066 mhz
> 
> mfg thomas


 
Würde Dir für Deinen Phenom auf jeden Fall 1066er RAMs empfehlen (z.B. die die ich habe - siehe Sig), die harmonieren mit der CPU einfach besser.

Einen Preisunterschied zu den 800er RAMs gibt es inzwischen praktisch keinen mehr.


----------



## DANGErde (27. Oktober 2008)

also ich hab 4module drin (4x2GB G-skill F2 8000 ) und es leuft mit dem neuen bios super.

das mit den ganged und unganged muste ich manuel einstellen vorher stand bei mir auch nichts da.


meine rigel werden zwar officell nicht unterstützt aber wen man den fsb um 50Mhz anhebt und den multiplikator um 1stufe runtersetzt leuft der super als 1000er!

es ist eh besser für die leistung mehr fsb zu haben als ein hohen multiplikator


----------



## RatZe (28. Oktober 2008)

hey leute

da ich schon nen abnehmer für meinen alten ram habe würd ich mir gerne die tage einen neuen bestellen. habe mir da mal 2 angeschaut.
Welchen von den beiden würdet ihr mir empfehtlen? oder lieber ganz andere.

OCZ:
Mix Computerversand GmbH

Corsair:
Mix Computerversand GmbH

mfg thomas


----------



## DANGErde (28. Oktober 2008)

ja nicht schlecht. schau aber zur sicherheit bei asus auf die hp und schau dir die liste an von den unterstüzten ram an.

was hältst du von den ? Mix Computerversand GmbH

die stehen auch im datenblatt und sie gehen im A ; B ; C
leider ist mein english nicht so gut aber das heist wo sie gehen überall
die die du gewählt hats gehen entweder nur im A ; B oder A ; C

** - Single-sided / DS - Double-sided
DIMM support:
• A*: Supports one module inserted in any slot as Single-channel
memory configuration.
• B*: Supports one pair of modules inserted into either the blue slots
or the white slots as one pair of Dual-channel memory configuration.
• C*: Supports four modules inserted into both the blue and white slots
as two pairs of Dual-channel memory configuration.

Visit the ASUS website for the latest DDR2-1066


----------



## RatZe (29. Oktober 2008)

@ DANGErde: danke für deine mühe. habe gerade ma die QVL liste vom Crossahair für 1066er rams durchstöbert und der GEIL scheint wohl die besste wahl zu sein von den 3 rams. denke mal das ich den dann auch bestellen werde. Hatte auf meinem Ganz alten system auch nen Geil ram und war damit eigentlich auch gut zufrieden.

1 frage hätte ich noch an euch in Punkto CPU kühler für den 9950 X4, welche CPU kühler habt ihr verbaut?? Finde den boxed Kühler mal mehr als schwach obwohl mein gehause von 4 80mm lüftern durchlüftet wird find ich die temp doch recht hoch und gerade leise issa ja auch nicht. und wenn mein System dann ma optimal laufen sollte wollte ich mich auch mal ans overclocking wagen und das kann man mit dem Boxed ja mal völlig vergessen

MFG und danke an euch Thomas


----------



## DANGErde (29. Oktober 2008)

hmmmmmmmmmm..... hab leider auch noch den boxed kühler !

will mir aber auch ein anderen kaufen weis nur nicht welchen ^^ ich grübele zwischen Noctua NH-U12P und _Thermalright IFX-14 Kühlkörper, _bei den Thermalright weis ich nur nicht ob er auch passt sieht ja doch groß aus das teil

oder wasserkühlung !!!!
wasserkühlung fällt aber bei mir weg da bau ich lieber ein zusätzlich geheuselüfter ein wens mal zu warm wird aber mit hitze probleme hat ich noch nie zukämpfen mit der luftkühlung

so hab auch mal ne frage

zu welcher graka würdet ihr mir raden ? will eine aus der 200er serie warscheinlich eine der 260er nur welche von welchen hersteller ist gut ?
die 280er serie ist mir zu teuer nur wegen ein par FPS mehr


----------



## eXce (29. Oktober 2008)

hallo

hat einer von euch ein Thermalright IFX-14 auf euer Crosshair ll F...? ich hab den Thermalright Ultra-120 eXtreme.. das problem is aber, man kann den nicht drehen, auf dem board ( geht nur bei intel).. deswegen kann ich keine 4gb ram reinmachen und ich kann nicht den optionalen mobo lüfter einbauen, würd ich den kühler drehen können und er wäre senkrecht, wäre es ein idealer luftstrom, sogar mit dem opt. mobokühler (ich weiss, nur bei wakü)..

das test2 pic, is aus meine alten case und mobo.. aber, bei dem crosshair 2 isses des gleiche mit dem ram.. aber so isses halt ungünstig - verdeckt die erste ram bank und auf der anderen seite den mobo kühler

und das 13 pic, hab ich mal schnell ausm netz gekramt.. so isses wie es ideal wäre..!! da wo die rams sind, der 120mm lüfter hin.. und auf der anderen seite dann der kl. mobo lüfter..

wenn ich n bild hätte und einer von euch könnte mir bestätigen, dass der kleine lüfter drauf passt und mann alle bänke mit speicher ( corsair mit headspreader, sind höher als normale rams) vollmachen kann, würd ich mir den ifx-14 holen -> und müsste nich an meinen kühler basteln..


mfg eXce


----------



## DANGErde (29. Oktober 2008)

wie gesagt ich hab nur den boxed lüfter

weis auch nicht ob der IFX-14 passen würde und jetzt wo du das mit den speicherbänken sagst hab ich angst um meine 8gb ^^

am besten wär ein händler wo man vorbeifahren kan der beide sachen hat den lüfter und das mobo dan könte man ja mal dranhalten


hab mal gegoogeld ^^ <-komisches wort


----------



## eXce (30. Oktober 2008)

hi.. 

hab eben mal den lüftkühlung bilderthread durchgeforstet..
und auf der seite: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/luftkuehlung/19794-der-lukue-bilderthread-ii-241.html
denn post von micky23, sieht es nicht so aus, als ob der ifx-14 passt.. der wird waagerecht und nicht senkrecht auf den amd sys gebaut.. da is kein platz für den mobolüfter und bei den ram, kann ich es nicht eindeutig sehen..

vllt kann uns ja nich wer was anderes bestätigen.. das man ihn vllt doch drehen kann..


mfg eXce


----------



## DANGErde (31. Oktober 2008)

kann mir mal einer das mit den Hybrid oder Boost modus erklären ?

wie geht das ? woran merk ich das hybrid an ist ?
boost scheint ja nicht zu gehen obwohl es ja heist es soll für High-End systeme sein, aber laut Nvidia geht es nur mit 8400-8500 grakas !

und ich habe eine Zotac GTX 260²


----------



## eXce (31. Oktober 2008)

hybrid = wenn du 2 grakas im sli hast -> in windoof schalten die ab und das board nutzt die onboard graka -> wenn de wieder zockst, arbeiten wieder deine beide graka's im SLI 
diese funktion is ausschließlich da um strom zu sparen..

boost = wenn du auch eine wie du schreib 8400/8500 hast, unterstützt das mobo deine graka -> das geht deshalb nicht, weil deine gtx260² ständig auf die lahme 8400/8500 warten müsste.. quasi wie ne gtx260² und ne geforce 8400/8500 im SLI - würde auch nicht = nur gleiches gesinnt sich zusammen..!!
und die funktion soll halt das sys beschleunigen..


mfg eXce


----------



## DANGErde (31. Oktober 2008)

also breuchte ich noch ne zweite gtx260² für hybrid ?

ist ja müll ! ich dachte das ich wenigstens die onbord graka irgendwie für das physX verwenden kann


----------



## eXce (31. Oktober 2008)

jo.. brauchst noch ne 2te..

ich wüsste nicht, dass das geht..



mfg eXce


----------



## DANGErde (31. Oktober 2008)

hmmmmm.... bereu grad das ich so ein teures MoBo gekauft habe ! und boost geht auch nicht  boost hab ich mir so wie mit den voodoo beschleubigern vorgestellt !

naja bin ja selbst schuld hät mich besser informieren müssen.

aber sonst ist es ein top MoBo  bis auf die soundkarte die ist auch zum


----------



## Tomy_The_Kid (1. November 2008)

@ DANGErde
Nvidias Hybrid läuft mit Karten ab der 9 Reihe aber das mit hybrid soll eh nicht so lauf die GPU schalten sich zwar ab aber im 3D betrieb wohl nicht mehr zu. Allerdings braucht man für hybrid doch nur eine 260GTX. Eine 260GTX sowie eine 8400 kann man zwar nicht im SLI laufen lassen dafür übernimmt die 8400 die physik Berechnung für Nvidia physX.


----------



## DANGErde (1. November 2008)

ja habs gemerkt das man nur eine graka brauch für hybrid ! 
muste nur die onboard graka im bios wieder anschelten, sie hatte sich warscheinlich ausgestelt als ich die neue gtx260² eingestöpselt hatte !
hab jetzt auch in der taskleiste das symbol für hybrid und performance !
z.Z leuft es nur eins ist blöd wen ich in ein spiel drin bin und ein paar minuten michnicht bewege minimirt sich das spiel immer !

hab da noch ne andere frage : kann ich den standart Lüfter von der Zotac GTX 260² wechseln ? das teil wird ja zu einer turbiene wen ich spiele und dabei hat der lüfter sich gerade mal auf40% leistung gedreht


----------



## eXce (2. November 2008)

hi leute..

wie sieht es denn bei euch aus, nutzt ihr sli memory..? ich hab corsair dominator pc1066 und sli zertifiziert, aber sobald ich sli memory einschalte, bootet er nicht mehr und ich muss n cmos reset machen.. funzt das bei euch..? ich wills gleich mal mit dem neuen bios 1101 testen -> da stand drauf.. zu mehr rams kompatibel..

mfg eXce

edit: auch mit dem 1101 bios funzt bei mir SLI memory option nicht.. habe auch wieder das 1003 bios drauf gemacht, da bei mir das 1101 bios mitn oc total zickig is..

edit: total merkwürdig.. hab immer versucht über 500mhz ramtakt zu kommen mit meiner athlon x2 6000+, was ja eigtl. nicht gehen dürfte - wegen dem internen ramspeicher begrenzung auf 800mhz der cpu.. darum hab ich probiert was das zeug hält die sli ready memory option zu nutzen (mit der anleitung von thg ) was mir allerdings nicht gelungen ist..
jetzt hab ich meine alten oc einstellungen wieder vorgenommen und habe vergessen, die dram config einzustellen (also auf auto) jetzt guck ich in win in cpu-z und siehe da.. ram takt = 546mhz -> everest speicherbench gemacht -> über 10gb/sec.. 
das gibts doch nicht, wenn ich das immer manuell einstellen wollte gings nicht, hat er nie gebootet und auf auto gehts..?


----------



## Zaibermann (2. November 2008)

Tomy_The_Kid schrieb:


> @ DANGErde
> Nvidias Hybrid läuft mit Karten ab der 9 Reihe aber das mit hybrid soll eh nicht so lauf die GPU schalten sich zwar ab aber im 3D betrieb wohl nicht mehr zu. Allerdings braucht man für hybrid doch nur eine 260GTX. Eine 260GTX sowie eine 8400 kann man zwar nicht im SLI laufen lassen dafür übernimmt die 8400 die physik Berechnung für Nvidia physX.


 
Hallo habe dazu mal eine Frage. 
Kann ich also 2* GTX 280 im SLI verbund und eine 9800 GTX+ für die Physik Berechnung zusammen laufen lassen ??????????????????????????
Oder geht das nicht ??
Nvidia hat ja eine eigenes Programm namens
" PhysX-Systemsoftware V.8.09.04 " mit dem man auswehlen kann ob die CPU oder eine speziele GPU ( Grafikkarte ) die Physik Berechnung auführen soll !! Also müßte es doch gehen oder ???? 
Hatt da schon jemand erfahrung oder Infos drüber !!!!
Link: " PhysX-Systemsoftware V.8.09.04 "   http://www.nvidia.de/object/physx_8.09.04_whql_de.html
Danke schon mal im voraus...


----------



## eXce (2. November 2008)

ComputerBase - Nvidia CUDA und PhysX im Überblick (Seite 4)

das sollte alles erklären..


----------



## RatZe (3. November 2008)

Hey leute

Also da wärs doch biller anstat der GTX+ ne Ageia Pysix karte zu kaufen oder??

So mein Neuer ram is Samstag gekommen aber sorichtig rund läuft immernoch nich alles. 1. Der ramm wird nur als 800mhz mit den timings 5-5-5-15 T2 erkannt. die timings stimmen zwar aber wenn ich dann manuel auf 1066 umstelle zeigt der mit komische timings von 5-3-3-3 T2 an die ich auch manuel nich ändern kann. woran könnte das liegen??? PC is zwar schneller als mit dem 800mhz Corsair den ich vorher hatte aber hab ab und an nu Probleme wieder die probleme beim booten wie ich vorher auch schon hatte (Bild bleibt schwarz-PC startet ständig neu). 3dMark06 Spuckt nu aber wenigstens 13500 punkte aus. Vorher warens 12300 mit dem Corsair 800 mhz. Woran könnte das jetzt noch liegen mit den Timings?? Speiche rsteht auch in der QVL liste vom Board. Irgendwie regt mich das Crosshair bissel auf. solche probleme hat ich noch nie mit speichern. Vllt auf das nächste Bios update hoffen??


----------



## RatZe (3. November 2008)

Achso und DualChannel oder Ganged Mode funzt auch nich. Im bootbildschirm steht nichts von Ganged Mode oder Dual oder so und beim System tool von nVidia steht auch nur 64bit speicherbandbreite


----------



## DANGErde (4. November 2008)

hmmm...... naja der speicher wird ja unterstüzt laut liste von asus ! hast du die seicher in die richtigen slots gestecket ?
Ganged muste ich bei mir manuel einstellen !
deine timings bei 1066er sind doch gut ^^
hast du die richtige ram spannung ?


----------



## DANGErde (4. November 2008)

um auf das hybrid zurückzukommen 

ich finde das ist sinlos habe es mit der onboard graka versucht das sie die physik berechnet aber das einzige was sie gemacht hat war mein cpu auszupremsen bei Ventage

ohne onbord graka habe ich ca32k cpu punkte und mit nicht mal ganz 10k

ich find das hybride schrott, ist nur gut wen man energie sparenwill 

insgesamt hab ich bei ventage P10927 3DMarks 

CPU Score 
31702 Graphics Score
8968


und bei 3DMark 06 hab ich 13129 punkte

hab nen AMD 9950 BE 125watt
           zotac GTX 260²
                    8gb ram


----------



## RatZe (4. November 2008)

hab die Rams in die blauen slots gesteckt. ja aber wenn ich ganged anktiviere passiert nix. bleibt trotzdem bei 64 bit. find ichn bissel komisch. Performance technisch find ich die timings nicht schlecht aber schmiert ab und an ma mit nem BS ab das system. spannung habe ich auf 2,4 gestellt. is als max spannung von geil angegeben.

Ich halte von dem hybrid auch nix. hab das ganze auch ma ausprobiert. also muss sagne das bremmst das system sowas von tierisch aus. vonwegen geForce Boost. Naja is wohl echt nur was für die stromspar fraktion.

mfg thomas


----------



## eXce (4. November 2008)

DANGErde schrieb:


> um auf das hybrid zurückzukommen
> 
> ich finde das ist sinlos habe es mit der onboard graka versucht das sie die physik berechnet aber das einzige was sie gemacht hat war mein cpu auszupremsen bei Ventage
> 
> ...




is n bissle wenig was..? 

hab 12200punkte im vantage.. und nur n 6000+ , 2x 8800gt sli, 2gb ram


klar is das käse, mit der onbord graka.. lohnt wirklich nur bei ner 8400/8500 graka..


m Februar 2008 übernahm der Grafikkartenhersteller Nvidia Ageia und integrierte die PhysX-Engine in das hauseigene CUDA-System, um sie auf Grafikkarten der GeForce-Serie lauffähig zu machen. Damit können die Physikberechnungen auch von der Grafikkarte durchgeführt werden, was zusätzliche Physikbeschleuniger unnötig macht. Allerdings muss die Grafikkarte CUDA unterstützen und ein aktueller Grafikkartentreiber installiert sein. Dies ist seit der Grafikkartentreiberversion 177.83 der Fall. Es ist zudem möglich eine separate Grafikkarte nur als Physikbeschleuniger zu verwenden..
Diese funktion können alle GeForce +8 Serie..


mfg eXce


----------



## DANGErde (4. November 2008)

ich sag mal meien cpu punkte sind ja gut nur die wenigen garka punkte stören mich auch nen bissel !

hätte man sich lieber ein mobo ohne Hybrid geholt ! soviel geld für nichts !

hab sound und graka entfernt, das war alles nur unütze ballast

versteh irgendwie nicht warum das mobo in der R.O.G serie ist ! welcher gamer kauft sich das MoBo und ne GF8400-8500 nur um boost nutzen zu können ?
finde das Bord gehört ehr in den office bereich rein !


----------



## eXce (5. November 2008)

hi..

egal ob rog oder nicht.. das liegt am chipsatz.. denkste nvidia baut ne gtx280 als onboard graka rein..? wer kauft denn noch ne richtige..? ausserdem is es ja wirklich nur für die, die n gutes board brauchen, aber nicht unbedingt sich ne hammer graka holen wollen/brauchen.. bekommen dazu aber die möglichkeit ihre druchschnittsgraka mit der zu koppeln und mehr leistung rauszubekommen.. das is garnicht dafür gedacht ne gtx 280 / 260 damit zu betreiben oder gar zu beschleunigen sondern eher stromsparen (hybrid)..

mfg eXce


----------



## Quietyk (5. November 2008)

Kann mir jemand die 1003 Version bitte uppen ?

Mein Rechner läuft seit der 1101 wahnsinnig instabil.

Danke Euch !


----------



## eXce (5. November 2008)

hallo..

hier is das 1003 bios.. ja das 1101 is voll zickig, bei jedem bischen bootet er nicht usw..
File-Upload.net - 1003.zip

mfg eXce


----------



## alex0582 (5. November 2008)

die punkte sind doch normal die graka is nich die welt und schon gar nicht für über 300euro


----------



## Quietyk (6. November 2008)

eXce schrieb:


> hallo..
> 
> hier is das 1003 bios.. ja das 1101 is voll zickig, bei jedem bischen bootet er nicht usw..
> File-Upload.net - 1003.zip
> ...



Ich Danke Dir


----------



## DANGErde (6. November 2008)

das die graka über 300euro gekostet hat habe ich nie gesagt

und ob nun 1 260² GTX oder 2 9800Gt drinsteken ist doch nicht so wichtig preislich kommt es aufs selbe raus nur der platz den ich mehr habe find ich irgendwie besser naja und von der leistung nimmt sich das ja wo auch nichts hab zwar keine genauen tests gefunten von 2x 9800GT vs. 1x 260² GTX aber ich habs mal mit ner 9800GX2 verglichen und da ist ne 260²gtx besser


----------



## alex0582 (6. November 2008)

3DMARK VANTAGE : 11458 Performance non OC
AMD Athlon X2 4400 !!

http://www.zarsys.de/product_info.php?refID=froogle&products_id=521327


----------



## DANGErde (7. November 2008)

ja toll das ist ne zotac 260 für über 300euro ^^ aber erstens ist mir der händler unbekannt und zweitens such nicht den teuersten anbieter raus nur weil du dich anscheinend auf den schlips getreten fülst und unbedingt willst das meine 260 teurer ist als deine 2 9800gt^^

wen du links im preisvergleich schaust siehst du das es die zotac ab 260euro gibt



Ps. AMP versionen sind overklocket darum heisen sie AMP ^^ sonst haben die nichts anderes ^^

und naja meine 10k punkte bei ventage ist ja bestimmt noch nicht der richtige wert ! muss erstmal alles einstellen hab das mobo ja noch nicht lange und durch das hybrid herumgeteste habe ich bestimmt sehr viel verstellt. aber ab morgen hab ich ja bestimmt zeit mal alles zu machen


----------



## eXce (7. November 2008)

hi..

hatte die frage schonmal gestellt.. is bestimmt n bissle untergekommen.. benutzt ihr die sli ready memory funktion..?

mfg eXce


----------



## DANGErde (7. November 2008)

ich habe garkein sli ^^ hab nur 1graka


----------



## eXce (7. November 2008)

is die antwort jetzt für mich..? sli ready memory is zum übertakten des fsb da.. hat nix zu tun mit sli bei ner graka.. (wenn die antwort für mich war..)


mfg eXce


----------



## DANGErde (7. November 2008)

^^ hehe ja die antwort war für dich ^^
sagte doch ich muss mich noch mit den mobo zurechtfinden war bis vor 2wochen noch ein zufridener agp user !

wo ist das den zufinden ?


----------



## eXce (7. November 2008)

gleich im extreme tweaker ta - unter dram option.. brauchst aber allerdings sli zertifierten speicher..
is zwar n bissle älter, aber kannste dir mal durchlesen.. Spezieller DDR2-SLI-Speicher: 10.3 GB/s : Plattform AM2: 17 neue AMD-CPUs für DDR2

mfg eXce


----------



## DANGErde (7. November 2008)

hmmmm. Everest sagt das das an ist aber ich weis nicht was das gebracht hat!

das kontrollier ich mal lieber und teste mal wen es an ist und wen es aus ist wieviel mehr leistung das bringt


----------



## eXce (7. November 2008)

wo zeigt der dir das denn an bei everest..?


----------



## DANGErde (7. November 2008)

Informationsliste Wert
Arbeitsspeicher Eigenschaften 
Modulname G Skill F2-8000CL5-2GBPQ
Seriennummer Keine
Modulgröße 2 GB (2 ranks, 8 banks)
Modulart Unbuffered DIMM
Speicherart DDR2 SDRAM
Speichergeschwindigkeit DDR2-800 (400 MHz)
Modulbreite 64 bit
Modulspannung SSTL 1.8
Fehlerkorrekturmethode Keine
Auffrischungsrate Reduziert (7.8 us), Self-Refresh

Speicher Timings 
@ 400 MHz 5-5-5-15  (CL-RCD-RP-RAS) / 24-51-3-6-3-3  (RC-RFC-RRD-WR-WTR-RTP)
@ 266 MHz 4-4-4-10  (CL-RCD-RP-RAS) / 16-34-2-4-2-2  (RC-RFC-RRD-WR-WTR-RTP)

Enhanced Performance Profile 
Profil Name High Performance
Optimales Leistungsprofil Ja
Speichergeschwindigkeit DDR2-1000 (500 MHz)
Spannung 2.1 V
Speicher Timings 5-5-5-15  (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)
Row Cycle Time (tRC) 45T
Command Rate (CR) 2T
Write Recovery Time (tWR) 12T
 
Speichermodulhersteller 
Firmenname GSkill International Enterprise
Produktinformation Index


----------



## eXce (7. November 2008)

das zeigt der bei mir auch an, mit dem epp.. aber wenn ichs im bios anmache.. fährt er nicht mehr hoch, kann ich machen, was ich will.. was hasten für ne cpu..?

mfg eXce


----------



## DANGErde (7. November 2008)

hab nen 9950BE

müste mal mein profil aktualisieren ^^


----------



## eXce (7. November 2008)

haste den übertaktet..? wenn nicht, kannste ja mal testen, normalerweise müsste das damit gut funtzen.. vllt hilft dir das hier ja n bissle.. Übertakten: Bis zu 3,28 GHz, Fortsetzung : Letztes Gefecht mit alter Technik: Athlon 64 X2 6000+ lies dir mal die beiden seiten durch.. hau mich jetzt hin..


gn8 eXce


----------



## DANGErde (7. November 2008)

hau mich auch gleich hin !

mein problem ist der noch standartlüfter ^^ übertackte also nicht

nagut les mir das mal noch durch dan aber ab ins bett


ah es ist zu spät ^^ versteh grad nichts mehr
aber an hatte ich das schonmal dachte aber das ist für die onboard graka ^^
bin halt noch agp gewohnt


----------



## DANGErde (7. November 2008)

habs mal getestet und das oc auf max gestellt ! hab aber jetzt ca 1k punkte weniger bei ventage!

seltsam aber naja wer weis was ich im bios z.Z alles verstellt hab müste mal alles resetten und neu einstellen


----------



## stefanobrutti (10. November 2008)

Hallo Leute, hoffentlich kann mir einer eine Antwort gegen. Habe für meinen Bruder auch das Crosshair 2 Formula gekauft. Dazu einen Phenom 9950BE 125W, 4GB Corsair XMS2 1066, XFX GTX 260 Black Edition, BeQuiet Dark Power Pro P7 650W, Samsung F1 1TB. Gekühlt wird das System mit der Thermaltake ProWater 850i Wakü.  Ich selber hab ca. das selbe System, momentan noch den 9750er. (warte auf den 20550). Bei mir läuft alles perkeft.  Bei meinem Bruder geht fast gar nichts. Der PC schlatet spontan immer wieder ab, so als würde man den Stecker ziehen. Habe es schon mit versch. Bios versionen versucht: 1101, 1003, 0901. Ab Vers. 1003 wird die CPU eigentlich unterstützt. Hab schon alles mögliche versucht: Standart RAM Module, eine andere Graka.  Damit konnte man zwar Vista 64Bit installieren und auch die Board Treiber und die Graka Treiber. Sobald man aber ein Spiel installiert frierte das System ein.  Mit seinen RAMs und sesiner Graka, war der PC immer wieder plötzlich aus. Zb. während der installation von Vista, dann während der ersten Systemleisungsüberprüfung.   Dann waren da während dem Booten (Bios Bild mit anzeige der Hardware) komische Grafikfehler. Man konnte die Schrift nicht genau lesen und rechteckige Formen waren zu sehen.  Nach einem Reset gings zwar wieder aber der PC schmierte immer öfter ab. Kann das sein, dass das Board kaputt ist???  Ich hab sogar seine Komponenten: Graka und RAM bei mir getestet. Ging alles! Prozzi hab ich nicht getestet, da ich noch das 0901 Bios hab, und bei mir alles einwandfrei ist, wollte ich kein BIOS Update machen um seinen Prozzi zu testen.  Ich hab keine Ahnung was da los ist. Was denkt Ihr???  Danke Stefano


----------



## alex0582 (11. November 2008)

Teste mal das Netzteil bei dir kling danach als wenn das nicht mehr will


----------



## Merty (11. November 2008)

Tippe auch mal ganz stark auf das Netzteil. Würde mal ein anderes ausprobieren.

Ggf. auch mal die CPU von Deinem Bruder auf Deinem Board testen - ist ja kein grosser Aufwand. Das neue BIOS hats Du über EZ-Flash und USB-Stick ratz-fatz auf Deinem Board drauf.

Gib Bescheid obs geklappt hat...


----------



## stefanobrutti (11. November 2008)

Danke für die Hilfe. Wollte gestern noch mal das 1101 bios testen, leider ist der pc während dem flashen ausgegangen. 

Starten tut er noch, es wird awdflash verlangt. Auf der asus cd hat er nichts gefunden. Wisst Ihr was man da macht? Hatte noch nie ein Problem beim bios update.

Wenn das board wieder läuft test ich Mein netzteil bei ihm.
Danke noch mal


----------



## alex0582 (11. November 2008)

die datei kannste bei asus runterladen die braucht er damit er das bios update abschließt


----------



## DANGErde (11. November 2008)

die probleme sehen ehr nach ein defekten bios chip aus ! leider ist auf den mobo kein gesockeltes bios was man zum testen tauschen könnte !
am netzteil wird es nicht liegen!

eventuell ist auch die CPU defekt oder falsche einstellungen ! hattest du mal den fsb, multi und spannung kontrolliert ?


----------



## stefanobrutti (11. November 2008)

Die Probleme sind gelöst. Es war das Netzteil. Habs heute ausgetauscht und alles läuft perfekt. Bios 1101 ist drauf und der 9950er läuft mit 3GHZ.  Danke für eure Hilfe. Stefano


----------



## Merty (12. November 2008)

stefanobrutti schrieb:


> Die Probleme sind gelöst. Es war das Netzteil. Habs heute ausgetauscht und alles läuft perfekt. Bios 1101 ist drauf und der 9950er läuft mit 3GHZ. Danke für eure Hilfe. Stefano


 
Klasse... Glückwunsch 

Viel Spaß damit ...


----------



## alex0582 (12. November 2008)

@stefanobrutti 

na dann viel spaß damit mich würden mald eine punkte in 3dmark vantage interessieren


----------



## DANGErde (12. November 2008)

jo glückwunch ^^

ein bench würde mich auch mal interressieren !
was der 9950 mit 3Ghz so bringt mit der 260gtx

ich habe ca 11k9irgendwas wen ich meien zotac 260² non AMp zur AMP geendert habe
kommt mir aber noch wenich vor


----------



## Merty (12. November 2008)

DANGErde schrieb:


> jo glückwunch ^^
> 
> ein bench würde mich auch mal interressieren !
> was der 9950 mit 3Ghz so bringt mit der 260gtx
> ...


 

In meiner SIG findest Du einen Anhaltspunkt


----------



## DANGErde (12. November 2008)

hmmm. ja stimmt ^^

12k hast du na mal sehen was ich mit 3ghz bekomme.


----------



## eXce (14. November 2008)

13k 

mal schauen, was sich bei mir noch tut, wenn meine grakas mit 720/1620/1000mhz laufen.. die eine machts ohne probs, aber die andere is n bissle zickig.. muss ich mal schauen.. 

mfg eXce


----------



## DANGErde (15. November 2008)

und wieviel pumkte habt ihr einzeln bei cpu und graka

bei ventage mit 3GHz hab ich insgesamt 12353punkte

cpu : 32879
gpu : 10196

3DMark 06 : 13613 punkte


----------



## Merty (17. November 2008)

Na das ist doch was. Kann man mit zufrieden sein, oder ?


----------



## stefanobrutti (18. November 2008)

Hallo Leute, sorry hab erst heute eure Anfragen wegen dem 3dmark 06 gelesen. Werde heute den test machen und die Punkte Posten. Mal schauen ob mehr als 3ghz drin sind. Na dann.... Lg


----------



## stefanobrutti (21. November 2008)

Hallo, bin zurück. Habe jetzt mein System mit 3d mark 06 getestet. Mein Bruder der den 9950er hat, der hat noch kein Test gemacht. Ich habe den 9750, die xfx BE GTX260 und 4GB Kingston HyperX 1066. Als Systemplatte kommt eine Velociraptor zum Einsatz. Mehr als 2750MHZ sind leider nicht drin. 1,3V sind eingestellt. Habe knapp unter 13.000 Punkte. Bei 2,8GHZ ist beim 2ten Test ein Bluescreen gwesen. Grüsse.
PS. mein Bruder postet dann seine Ergebnisse bei 3,1GHZ


----------



## stefanobrutti (22. November 2008)

Ich bin wieder zurück, mein Bruder hat den Benchmark gemacht. Sein 9950er läuft auf 3.150MHZ und erreicht 14.500 Punkte. bei 3,2GHZ ist er leider beim 2ten Test abgschmiert. Läuft aber auf Standard Vcore. Habe nicht probiert die Vcore zu erhöhen um zu schauen ob er mit 3,2GHZ laufen würde. Für einen AMD sind 14.500 Punkte eh nicht schlecht oder?? den QX9650 schlägt er zumindest. Grüsse. PS. Werde auch den Vantage Benchmark gleich mal machen.


----------



## alex0582 (22. November 2008)

echt schöne punkte


----------



## DANGErde (25. November 2008)

jo die punkte sind gutdenk mal das man nicht mehr alzuviel rausholen kann, man könnte natürlich noch die graka übertackten und den speicher, aber sonst sind di punkte voll ok

wie übertacktet ihr eure cpu ? über Multi oder fsb ?


----------



## stefanobrutti (26. November 2008)

DANGErde schrieb:


> jo die punkte sind gutdenk mal das man nicht mehr alzuviel rausholen kann, man könnte natürlich noch die graka übertackten und den speicher, aber sonst sind di punkte voll ok
> 
> wie übertacktet ihr eure cpu ? über Multi oder fsb ?



Ich übertakte in beider hinsicht. Zuerst schau ich was man mit dem multi rausholen kann. Sagen wir ich erreiche 3,1ghz mit 15,5x200, bleib ich auf 15x200 und erhöhe dann den fsb so weit es noch geht, damit auch die rams noch schneller takten. So erreiche ich über ddr1100 und die cpu konmt somit wieder an die 3,1ghz ran. 

Wie oc ihr?
Ps. Habt ihr schon vom phenom II 940 gehört? Der soll ca. 280€ kosten. So einen hätt ich schon gern aber als be version. Glaubt ihr der prozzi kann wieder a bisserl mit den intels mithalten? 
Gruß


----------



## Robär (26. November 2008)

Test: AMD Phenom II X4 - Exklusiv: Die ersten Spiele-Benchmarks | Prozessoren | Tests | Hardware | GameStar.de

Gib aber nicht alzu viel drauf. Es wurde ECC Speicher verwendendet und auch der HT Takt ist niedriger. Aber so als groben Vergleich kann man es bestimmt heranziehen 

Also schneller als die aktuellen ist er definitiv.


----------



## stefanobrutti (26. November 2008)

Robär schrieb:


> Test: AMD Phenom II X4 - Exklusiv: Die ersten Spiele-Benchmarks | Prozessoren | Tests | Hardware | GameStar.de
> 
> Gib aber nicht alzu viel drauf. Es wurde ECC Speicher verwendendet und auch der HT Takt ist niedriger. Aber so als groben Vergleich kann man es bestimmt heranziehen
> 
> Also schneller als die aktuellen ist er definitiv.



Wie meinst das? Ht liegt bei 1.863mhz. Die rams sind 1066er von corsair xms2 serie.


----------



## Robär (26. November 2008)

Wie wie mein ich das? So wie es dasteht? 

Der Testrechner hatte genannte Kompontenten, bei dir mit 1066er wirds nen bisschen schneller werden.


----------



## stefanobrutti (26. November 2008)

A so, stimmt natürlich.


----------



## RatZe (29. November 2008)

Hey leute, Also mein system läuft jetzt entlich ma stabiel. Habe mir jetzt noch den Noctua NH-U12P kühler gehohlt und wollte mich jetzt ma ans Overclocken wagen. also habe meinen X4 9950 jetzt auf 2913mhz laufen (14.5*200) bei 15*200 bekomme ich allerdings Sobald der rechner das Windows stardbild zeigen will nen Blue Screen. Wollt ma fragen wie hoch ihr die Spannung der CPU eingestellt habt bei 3ghz. Und ob ichs irgendwie noch schaffen kann die CPU auf 3ghz zu bekommen durch andere einstellungen oder so. hab da nich so mega die ahnung. MFG thomas


----------



## Merty (29. November 2008)

RatZe schrieb:


> Hey leute, Also mein system läuft jetzt entlich ma stabiel. Habe mir jetzt noch den Noctua NH-U12P kühler gehohlt und wollte mich jetzt ma ans Overclocken wagen. also habe meinen X4 9950 jetzt auf 2913mhz laufen (14.5*200) bei 15*200 bekomme ich allerdings Sobald der rechner das Windows stardbild zeigen will nen Blue Screen. Wollt ma fragen wie hoch ihr die Spannung der CPU eingestellt habt bei 3ghz. Und ob ichs irgendwie noch schaffen kann die CPU auf 3ghz zu bekommen durch andere einstellungen oder so. hab da nich so mega die ahnung. MFG thomas



Dein Overclockingergebnis ist recht gut. Leider macht nicht jede CPU die 3 Ghz absolut stabil mit. 

Auf meinem Board habe ich die Spannung auf 1,385 V angehoben. 3 ghz sind absolut stabil. Bin bereits bis max. 3,3 ghz gegangen (1,45 V) allerdings bekomme ich den Prozessor nicht stabil zum laufen. Sporadische Abstürze und Bluescreens sind die Folge.
Mit den 3 ghz ist mein Rechner jedoch auch so schon mehr als schnell genug.

Bin gespannt auf den Phenom II X4...  bei einem spürbaren Performance-Sprung ist der Prozessor so gut wie gekauft


----------



## alex0582 (1. Dezember 2008)

funktioniert der phenom 2 überhaupt bei uns ? laut liste nicht ! noch nicht ?!


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Dezember 2008)

alex0582 schrieb:


> funktioniert der phenom 2 überhaupt bei uns ? laut liste nicht ! noch nicht ?!


 
Wird sicherlich nur eine Frage der Zeit sein, bis auch das CIIF dabei ist.
Einfach mal bei Asus reinschauen, ob es ein neues Bios gibt. es wird schon kommen.


----------



## DANGErde (2. Dezember 2008)

stefanobrutti schrieb:


> Wie oc ihr?


 
also ich übertackte nur mit fsb und mach den mult runter ! fsb bringt mehr als multi 

ich habe z.Z mit boxed lüfter den fsb nur auf 250Mhz angehoben und multi runter auf 11 und habe so bei ventage 32k cpu punkte !

ich denke mal das das mehr leistung bringt als nur über mult zu übertackten

Ps hat auch vorteile fürn speicher wen er sozusagen syncron leuft mit den cpu


----------



## eXce (12. Dezember 2008)

hallo..

boar jungs.. was los..? ich musste richtig suchen - seite 5..!
hab mal was neues.. asus liste für phenom ll - ASUS Motherboards Now Supports AMD AM3 Processors
unser board is endlich drine.. bios 1210 is aber noch  nicht draussen..


mfg eXce


----------



## alex0582 (12. Dezember 2008)

coole sache mensch hatte schon ne leicht feuchte stirn  weil es noch nich in der liste drin war mal gucken was das bios noch für neuerungen mit sich bringt


p.s. 

in der nächsten pcgh ausgabe wird im übrigen unser board endlich mal in einem vergleichstest anderer phneom 2 platinen getestet 
ich hoffe das sich dann auch mal der einkaufsführer ändert  weil ich fand das m3n-ht-deluxe nich so prall


----------



## DANGErde (12. Dezember 2008)

eXce schrieb:


> unser board is endlich drine.. bios 1210 is aber noch  nicht draussen..
> 
> 
> mfg eXce





hmmm... versteh ich nicht das es bei euch das bios nicht gibt ist doch seit 10.12 drausen
neuerungen gibts nicht nur standart (CPU, Speicher compatibility), aber das mobo leuft ja auch tadellos mit dem 1101bios


na mal schauen wie es im tets abschneidet ! aber so toll finde ich ja das mobo auch nicht für den preis


----------



## alex0582 (12. Dezember 2008)

glaub mir andere boards sind wesentlich schlimmer und belegen platz 2 in den bewertungen der pcgh wenn ich da an das gigabyte ma790gp-dsh4 denke wird mir schlecht scheiß bios und die komponenten auf dem board hat wahrscheinlich ein blinder angeordnet der clear c mos jumper ist genau unter der graka sehr sinnvoll 
ich finde das der preis durchaus gerechtfertigt ist ( obwohl eigentlich alles zu teuer ist  ich bin arm  ) 


bios is tatsächlich schon drin komisch hab vor ner stunde geschaut da wars nich drin mhhhhh gleich mal draufmachen


----------



## alex0582 (13. Dezember 2008)

so

nach einer nacht lan party voller probleme mit dem rechner 

- kein sli mehr möglich
- mehrmals blue screen
- im everest 2600punkte weniger beim speicher benchmark

bin ich dem übeltäter jetzt auf die spur gekommen das neue bios !!
ich findees ja schön das unser bord jetzt den phenom 2 unterstützt aber wenn man hinsichtlich systemstabilität und performance solche enormn rückschritt mit einem bios macht dann brigt mir ne phenom 2 unterstützung gar nix 
ich hoffe das asus dieses bios ganz schnell durch eine neueres ersetzt 

wie sind eure erfahrungen mit dem noch recht frischen bios 
vorallem dangerde`s meinung dazu würde mich mal interessieren


----------



## DANGErde (14. Dezember 2008)

hihi habs nicht draufgemacht

diesmal wollt ichnicht der erste sein hihi


----------



## alex0582 (14. Dezember 2008)

du verbrecher  lass es lieber sein oder teste es einfach mal die probleme waren sofort wieder weg nach dem das alte bios wieder drauf war 
würde mich echt mal interessieren ob ich nur das problem habe


----------



## eXce (14. Dezember 2008)

hehe..

ich lass auch erstma die finger von.. haben anfang januar ne lan.. und erst wenn der phenom wirklich unterwegs ist, wird das bios geflasht.. aber vor der lan nicht, das muss der rechner laufen.. 


mfg eXce


----------



## DANGErde (14. Dezember 2008)

ne ich teste es lieber auch nicht ! gibt ja nichts neues !
mein cpu leuft ohne ohne probs mit 250Mhz und der ram leuft auch super !
und was anderes haben die ja nicht gemacht.
und seit dem ich weis das das bios nicht gesockelt ist bin ich da eh vorsichtig geworden, wie schonmal erwähnt habe ich bis jetzt bei jeden mobo was ich mit einen atlon hatte die bios wechesln müssen 

also lass die alte bios drauf und aktualisiere erst wen dein phnom 2 hast


----------



## alex0582 (14. Dezember 2008)

naja was anderes müssen sie ja gemachthaben ?! wenn bloß neue speicher und cpu modelle unterstütz werden verstehe ich die massiven probleme nicht 
ich werde mal eine email an den asus support schreiben nich das mein phenom 2 am bios scheitert


----------



## kui5iRo (15. Dezember 2008)

Morgen.

Bin neu hier und hab auch noch nicht sooo die Ahnung von der Materie 
Hab mich öfter schon hier drin über Sachen informiert war aber bis dato nie hier angemeldet...scheinen ja einige hier richtige Ahnung zu haben 

Will mir einen 9950BE holen, hab jetzt einen 6000+ drin

Jetzt meine Frage:
kann mir jmd. eine Ausführliche Anleitung geben was zu tun ist wenn ich die neue CPU verbaut habe?
also rechner an und fertig, oder muss irgendwas im BIOS angepasst werden?
und welchen Lüfter könnt ihr empfehlen?

danke für eure Hilfe 

gruss KUI


----------



## alex0582 (15. Dezember 2008)

eine info zu deinem system wäre nicht schlecht


----------



## kui5iRo (15. Dezember 2008)

oh stimmt 
da hatt ich noch kein k-fee 

Vista32 Home Premium
Crosshair2 Formula
4GB OCZ ReaperCL4 800
GTX280 MSI
Coba Nitrox 750W


----------



## Merty (15. Dezember 2008)

kui5iRo schrieb:


> oh stimmt
> da hatt ich noch kein k-fee
> 
> Vista32 Home Premium
> ...



Sollte problemlos laufen...

Habe selber meinen 6.400+ gegen einen 9950 getauscht. Lief auf Anhieb ! 
Musste auch keine Neuinstallation von Windows machen. CPU wurde sofort problemlos erkannt. Overclocking auf max. 3 Ghz war ebenfalls sofort möglich.

Fürs Overclocking würde ich Dir auf jeden Fall zu einem leistungsfähigen CPU-Kühler raten. Der Standard-Kühler ist dafür definitiv zu schwach !


----------



## kui5iRo (15. Dezember 2008)

und welchen würdest du da empfehlen?
mit welcher formel hast du oc ?

danke für die schnelle antwort


----------



## alex0582 (15. Dezember 2008)

also ich würde noch warten und den phenom 2 rein bauen


----------



## kui5iRo (15. Dezember 2008)

schon aber der wird doch mit sicherheit wieder die 250er buggsmarke überschreiten 
is schon n sattes stück Geld
wann solln die kommen?


----------



## alex0582 (15. Dezember 2008)

laut pcgh spätestens im märz nächsten jahres bis dahin haste auch die fehlenden 100 euro zusammen und mit sicherheit mehr spaß als mit dem phenom 9950be der allerdings auch nicht schlecht ist aber halt nen auslaufmodel


----------



## James Hunt (15. Dezember 2008)

Hallo, hab da nen Problem:
Also zum System:
CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 6000+ 3,11 GHZ
Mainboard: Asus Crosshair 2 Formula
Grafikkarte: 1X NVIDIA GeForce GTX 260
Festplatte: 1X Samsung SpinPoint F1 HD103UJ - 1TB 7200rpm 32MB 3.5zoll SATA300
Arbeitsspeicher: 4X Corsair TwinX 1GB CL5 mit 5-5-5-18 XMS DDR2-800 
Betriebssystem: Windows Vista 64

Zuerst hab ich versucht Vista 64 mit allen 4 Rams zu installieren, hat sich aber immer während der Installation aufgehängt. Dann hab ichs mit 2 Gb Ram probiert und es klappte. Anschließend alle Updates durchgeführt usw. doch als ich die beiden anderen Arbeitsspeicher zusätzlich eingebaut hab, konnte Vista 64 nicht mehr gestartet werden, bzw. hat sich kurz danach aufgehängt. Wenn ich 2 Gb ausbaue und nur 2Gb drin lasse, dann funktionierts wieder. Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen, wieso Vista 64 nicht läuft wenn 4 GB von den oben beschriebenen Rams gleichzeitig eingebaut sind? Ich mein funktionieren tun sie ja, nur nicht wenn sie alle 4 zusammen eingebaut sind. Gibts da irgendwelche Updates von denen ich noch nix weiß? Wenn nicht, welche Arbeitsspeicher wären denn die bestmögliche Lösung für mein oben beschriebenes System? Mein 2. Problem is, dass der Toslinkanschluss auf der Rückseite am Mainboard nicht funktioniert (kommt nicht mal nen rotes Licht heraus) weiß da auch jemand was drüber? 
Ne Antwort wäre echt super! Schon mal Danke


----------



## alex0582 (15. Dezember 2008)

hi also ich würde die rams mal in nem anderen rechner mit memtest testen oder mal versuchen jewals alle beide einzeln ( 2gb funktionieren ja ) laufen zu lassen und zu testen 

ein paar infos bräucht eich noch 

welche bios version
welches netzteil

der bestmögliche ram is immer so ne sache jeder hat sein eigenen liebling unter den top rams die sich nicht viel in der performance nehmen

dangerde und ich setzten zum beispiel auf G-Skill F2-8000 weil sie einfach gute performance zu einem guten preis bieten auf unserem board


----------



## James Hunt (15. Dezember 2008)

Mhh,... also nen anderen Rechner hab ich leider nicht, jedenfalls keiner mit DDR2. Aber funktionieren tun alle 4. Nur halt nicht wenn sie zusammen betrieben werden. 
Bios Version 0607
Netzteil *be quiet! BQT P7-PRO 550W Dark Power PRO 550 Watt ATX V2.2*

Mhh,... naja beim Ram kommts mir vor allem darauf an, dass er funktioniert. Zwei Gb ram sind ja schon ok, aber hätte doch gern nen bisschen mehr. Nur weiß ich halt net, welcher unter Vista 64 bit mit den anderen Komponenten auch einwandfrei läuft. Will halt nicht auf gut Glück nen anderen Ram kaufen und dann funzt es wieder net. Also mit dem Ram, den ich hab besteht keine Möglichkeit alle 4 gleichzeitig laufen zu lassen, oder wie?! 

Mit dem Toslinkanschluss auf der Rückseite weißt du auch keinen Rat?


----------



## alex0582 (16. Dezember 2008)

also netzteil is ok aber die bios version ist viel zu alt ich denke mal daher kommen deine probleme mit dem ram 
mittlerweile haben wir schon bios version 1210 draußen !!
ich empfehle dir allerdings die bios version 1101 damit läuft das board einmandfrei
das update kannst du auf der asus seite ziehen
wie du es aktualisierst weiste sicherlich ?! ja mit asus update ist auf der board cd dabei
probier es mal aus ob dein ram dann funktioniert weil schlecht is dein ram nicht 
andere rams würden bei deinem system auch kein performance schub geben weil deine rams ok sind


----------



## kui5iRo (16. Dezember 2008)

WTF...

war gerade im Laden und hab mir mal den Scythe Mugen und den Samurai Master näher betrachtet ..haha was sind dass denn für Kühlschränke? 

die krieg ich doch niemals auf das ch2 ohne das ich irgendwo anecke oder?
hat die vielleicht jmd. auf dem Board verbaut oder weiss was von wegen Platz? 

ich hab ja auch noch die ocz Reaper mit den kleinen Heatpipes verbaut, dass passt doch bestimmt nich


----------



## James Hunt (16. Dezember 2008)

Hey, erst mal Danke für die Antwort, aber mit der Aktualisierung von Bios komm ich irgendwie nicht zurecht. Also mit Asus Update hab ichs mal probiert, da kann man ja direkt aus dem Internet aktualisieren, aber meistens steht da: "Netzwerverbindungsfehler, vergewissern sie sich dass, ihr System mit dem internet verbunden ist." -> der Pc is aber korrekt mit dem Interent verbunden, kann ja auch auf andere Webseiten usw. zugreifen. Dann wenns klappt, sind da nur einige wenige Bios Versionen verfügbar, die aber alles andere als neu sind, und wenn ich eine davon auswähle passiert eigentlich rein gar nix. So dann hab ichs mal auf der asus Webseite veruscht :
ASUSTeK Computer Inc.-Support-
und hier gibts das zweite Problem: 
Athlon 64 X2 6000+  (CZ),2MB,rev.F3,125W,SocketAM2    ALL      0502 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
 Athlon 64 X2 6000+  (DO),1MB,rev.G2,89W,SocketAM2    ALL      0701 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

welcher ist mein Prozessor, würde ja zu dem ersteren tendieren, weil ich ja Bios 0607 drauf hab. Naja keine Ahnung, jedenfals hab ich das dann man runtergeladen und da war nur eine BIN Datei drin, auch nur die Version von 1210. obwohl ich die 1101 ausgewählt hab. Aber was soll ich jetzt damit anfangen, wenn ich bei Asus Update von Datei aus aktualisieren will, findet er die Datei erst gar nicht. ???


----------



## James Hunt (16. Dezember 2008)

Is ok, habs jetzt geschafft, hab ne bootfähige Cd gebrannt und die 1101 Version drauf gemacht, hat alles funktioniert, Windows hat gestartet usw. Hab dann mal anschließend die beiden anderen Arbeitsspeicher eingebaut, aber nun kam kurz nach dem Start von Windows nen Bluescreen oder hängt sich während dem Hochfahren auf. Also hats an der Bios Version nicht gelegen. D.h. wohl der Betrieb mit meinen 4 Rams is net möglich. Lass dann mal vorerst nur 2X 1GB Ram drin, aber irgendwie is mir das zu wenig, das Board verträgt ja bis zu 8 GB Ram. nur wenn ich mir jetzt neuen Arbeitsspeicher zulege, würde ich gern wissen was für welchen. Auf meine Anfrage bei Asus bekam ich diese Seite empfohlen:  Welcome to Corsair :: Memory Configurator 
seltsamer Weise sind da aber auch nur welche von Corsair dabei. Weiß denn da  niemand welchen Arbeitsspeicher man sich besorgen kann, der auch 100% mit den Kompnenten unter Vista 64 läuft?


----------



## alex0582 (16. Dezember 2008)

also ohne probleme laufen bei mir die G-Skill F2-8000 wurden auch von der pcgh empfolen habe 4x 2GB drin und seit der ersten minute keine probleme


----------



## James Hunt (16. Dezember 2008)

Sind das diese?:
DDR2-1000 4096MB G.Skill DIMM Kit CL5: Amazon.de: Elektronik
oder kann man die sonst noch irgendwo bestellen? Wieviel kosten die denn?


----------



## James Hunt (16. Dezember 2008)

wären diese Arbeitsspeicher auch ok?:

Corsair Dominator TWIN2X4096-8500C5D Arbeitspeicher 4: Amazon.de: Elektronik

die sind ja zumindestens mal auf der Seite von Corsair als kompatibel angegeben, oder?

Welcome to Corsair :: Memory Configurator


----------



## RatZe (16. Dezember 2008)

Hey leute, Was haltet ihr von dem 1210 Bios? Also ich bemerke bei meinem System nen spürbaren Performance zuwachs und mein Ram wird nu auch ordentlich erkannt. Dessweiterenn Bekomme ich mit dem 1210 meinen Pehnom 9950 zumindest schonmal auf 2,94 ghz mehr oder weniger stabiel zum laufne was vorher garnicht möglich war. bei 3 ghz bekomme ich zwar rimmernoch nen Bluescreen aber ich komme schonmal in Windows rein bevor er sich verabschiedet. Soweit bin ich sonst auch noch nicht gekommen. Lässt auf gutes hoffen ^^
Ma so nebenbei braucht noch jemand ne ASUS 9800GTX TOP Graka? Falls ja oder ihr jemanden kennt einfach ma melden. wollt auf ne GTX 260 umsatteln.

MFG Thomas


----------



## Merty (16. Dezember 2008)

Da ich in mehreren Foren bereits mitbekommen habe, daß das 1210 BIOS teilweise Probleme macht, würde ich zunächst von einem Update abraten.

Das 1101 ist nach bisherigen Erfahrungen wohl das beste BIOS für das CROSSHAIR II Formula.

Ich persönlich nutze die BIOS-Update-Funktion EZFlash im BIOS: BIOS-Version aus dem Internet runterladen, auf USB-Stick packen, BIOS starten und von USB-Stick updaten. Geht schnell und einfach. 

Als Kühler für die CPU würde ich den hier empfehlen: 
*Noctua CPU-Kühler NH-U12P*

Test: ComputerBase - Test: Noctua CPU-Kühler NH-U12P

Starke Kühlleistung, einfache Montage und sehr gute Verarbeitung. Denke da kann man nicht viel falsch machen. 

Ich selber nutze aktuell einen ZEROTHERM NIRVANA NV120. Der hat eine super Kühlleistung und ist auch recht leise, hat aber den Nachteil, das er 2 RAM-Bänke blockiert. Kann also derzeit nur 2 Bänke nutzen und bin deswegen auf 2 2GB-Riegel umgestiegen, die ich ebenfalls nur empfehlen kann:  APOGEE GT 1.066 mhz (Test auch hier im Forum).


----------



## DANGErde (16. Dezember 2008)

hi,

ist ja ganz schön viel passiert hier 

also James Hunt wen du 4riegel einbaust kann es sein das du mal die spannung vom MB-SB um 0,1v anheben must oder mal die ltenzen ein bischen drosselst dan müste dein 800er laufen !

von den 1000er würd ich abraten wen man nicht so viel erfahrung hat da die von den mobo nicht unterstüzt werden !

ja und das mit dem auto update von asus gehteigendlich super einfach wen man nicht ein firewall hat ! hast du ein ? hast du es in diener blockliste drin ?

aber hast ja jetzt das bios aktualliesiert, dan erhöh einfach mal die spannung vom MB-SB( glaub das hies so bin mir nicht sicher) dan müste der speicher laufen, bei 4riegel kann es sein das einfach der saft fehlt


----------



## kui5iRo (17. Dezember 2008)

danke für den tip 

werd mir das monstrum mal zur brust nehmen im Januar und natürlich dann auch berichten wie es auf unserem Board Platzmässig aussieht


----------



## James Hunt (17. Dezember 2008)

Noctua CPU-Kühler NH-U12P kann ich auch nur weiterempfehlen. Hab zwar den *Noctua NH-C12P CPU Kühler *auf meinem Crosshair 2 Formula. Das Ding ist wirklich angenehm leise und die Kühlleistung reicht vollkommen aus. Blöd ist halt nur, dass man das Mainboard komplett ausbauen muss, weil man ja die Platte an der Rückseite mit dem Noctua verschrauben muss. Aber wenn man nen Pc sowieso neu zusammenstellt, is das ja eh egal. Für meinen alten Pc hab ich mir den Noctua CPU-Kühler NH-U12P gekauft. Is halt noch nen altes Mainboard mit Sockel 939. Wenn man das jedoch mit dem Noctua CPU-Kühler NH-U12P verschrauben will, muss man nen zusätzliches Montage Kit auf der Webseite von Noctua anfordern, is aber alles kostenlos, kommt dafür aber auch erst in 2 Wochen an. Aber wenns auch genauso leise ist, wie der Kollege bin ich vollkommen zufrieden. Vom Platz her dürfte es da auch keine Probleme geben. Die Steckplätze vom Ram bleiben alle frei und auch meine monströse Grafikkarte hat auch genug Platz. 

Mhhh,... also mit Spannung von Arbeitsspeicher anheben hab ich bis jetzt noch keine Erfahrung. Kann ich damit net Mainboard oder Cpu braten? Nicht dass ich da irgendwelche falschen Einstellungen vorneheme und anschließend is alles im Arsch, bin gerade froh, dass das Ding wenigstens am laufen is. Ja und was hälst du von denen: 

Corsair Dominator TWIN2X4096-8500C5D Arbeitspeicher 4: Amazon.de: Elektronik

ich mein da gibt ja jede Menge preisliche Unterschiede. Will nicht gerade das billigste aber natürlich auch net unnötig drauf zahlen, wenn von der Leistung kaum Unterschiede erkennbar sind. 

Also das Asus Update hab ich mir auch ganz simpel vorgestellt, aber wenns net funktioniert, is halt auch doof. Firewall war kein Problem. Das Programm funzt bei mir nur net richtig, kann aber auch sein, dass ich der Fehler bin, keine Ahnung. 

Der Toslinkanschluss an der Rückseite funktioniert bei mir jetzt auch, nur wenn ich den Sound Max Audio Driver von der Asus Seite drauf mach, geht er nicht mehr, aber sobald ichs wieder deinstalliere läuft wieder alles normal.


----------



## James Hunt (17. Dezember 2008)

Aso, hab da noch was komisches mit meiner Festplatte:
1X Samsung SpinPoint F1 HD103UJ - 1TB 7200rpm 32MB 3.5zoll SATA300. Also laufen tut sie, sonst is auch alles super. Bei der Installation von Vista hab ich sie in 3 Partitionen eingeteilt. C 100 GB für Vista und Programme, D 500 GB, E 331,5. Sobald ich aber die Ansicht von den Festplatten öffne, ist D nur 499 Gb groß und E 331. Wo sind die 1, 5 GB denn hin? also richtig partitioniert hab ich sie ja, und bei beim Formatieren hab ich Standartgröße ausgewählt. ???


----------



## RatZe (17. Dezember 2008)

Hey leutz, Also das mit dem bios kann ich überhaubt nich bestätigen. Das 1210 läuft bei mir von allen Versionen die ich schon drauf hatte am besten und am schnellsten. habs sofort draufgemacht als es das bei Asus gab und bis jetzt noch 0 fehler trotz mehr OC als vorher. ich habe mir auch den Noctua NH-U12P gekauft. Find das Ding is sein Geld wert. echt easy montage, Sehr leiser lüfter, topp kühlleistung und er schaut auch noch topp aus wie ich finde.


----------



## alex0582 (17. Dezember 2008)

@james hunt

der schwund bei den platten ist normal und den haste überall

den speicher würd ich nicht nehmen viel zu teuer der a data 

( ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Arbeitsspeicher - DDR2 - DDR2-1066 - A-DATA DIMM 4 GB DDR2-1066 )

ist noch ne alternative schnell und günstig und gekühlt

aber ich würde weiterhin den g skill f2 8000 nehmen !

von mehr spannung beim speicher rate ich dir auf jeden fall ab sowas kann in die hose gehen und ist auf dauer nicht gut


----------



## DANGErde (18. Dezember 2008)

James Hunt schrieb:


> Mhhh,... also mit Spannung von Arbeitsspeicher anheben hab ich bis jetzt noch keine Erfahrung. Kann ich damit net Mainboard oder Cpu braten? Nicht dass ich da irgendwelche falschen Einstellungen vorneheme und anschließend is alles im Arsch, bin gerade froh, dass das Ding wenigstens am laufen is.




nicht die cpu spannung und nicht die ram spannung meint ich ^^ meint die vom MoBo und da auch maximal nur 0,1v hoch bei 4belegungen der rambänken kann es einfach sein das die spannung nicht reicht und alle 4bänke zu betreiben.

naja in der regel passiert nichts wen du mal um 0,1v die spannung anhebst ob es cpu, ram, graka oder MoBo ist.

naja welchen ram du holst ist eigendlich egal kommt auf den geldebutel an ^^ aber die adata werden auch laut asus liste vom MoBo unterstüzt


am sichersten ist aber wen du den reechner schnapst, zum händler färste und sagst du willst speicher kaufen der auf den MoBo ohne propleme leuft und die sollen ihn dir einbauen, du kaufst aber nur bei den wen der einbau kostenlos ist


----------



## DANGErde (20. Dezember 2008)

bios draufgemacht und es leuft alles super


----------



## alex0582 (20. Dezember 2008)

ich werd es demnächst auch nochmal testen viele haben eine leistungssteigerung durch das bios ich konnte bloß das gegenteil feststellen ich werde das bei gelegenheit nochmal unter die lupe nehmen warum der rechner sich so verhalten hat


----------



## DANGErde (20. Dezember 2008)

naja leistungssteigerung werden nur die haben die eindeneb einbauen  den dafür ist das bios ja


----------



## alex0582 (21. Dezember 2008)

naja der RatZe eine seite zuvor hat nen spürbaren leistungszuwachs und auch nen paar aus dem asus.com forum haben zum thema crosshair 2 bios geschrieben das sie mehr leitung haben


----------



## DANGErde (21. Dezember 2008)

ja das ist richtig ! 
hast du auch mal richtig gelesen das sein speicher jetzt erst richtig erkannt wird ?
Hast du auch mal durchgelesen was am neuen bios gamacht wurde ? Auser die Neue CPU unterstüzung wurde auch die Speicher unterstüzung verbessert(erweitert) !

 Version 1210                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                            http://support.asus.com/images/asus_download_arrow002.gif                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                              Beschreibung                                                                                                                                                             Crosshair II Formula BIOS version 1210.
1. Support new CPUs, please refer to our website at: ASUSTeK Computer Inc.-Support-
2. Enhanced compatibility with certain memory modules.                                                                               


ja und das kan zur folge haben das sich die leistung auf Mysteriose weise verbessert, da ja nun der speicher eventuel mit schärferen latenzen leuft oder ganz einfach weil nach dem biosupdate das bios geresettet wurde und eventuelle falsche einstellung von unerfahrenen usern nun richtig eingestellt sind da sie schlicht und einfach vergessen haben von hand wieder falsch einzustellen 


ich habe kein leistungszuwachs bemerkt, bei mir leuft alles wie vorher cpu 250MhzX11 bei 1,34v den nur so leuft der speicher bei mir als 1000er

und warum bei dir kein sli mehr geht kann ich mir nicht erklären(hab kein sli system), aber rund 9k punkte bei ventage ist ja viel für nur eine 9800gt 




P.S wer rechtschreibe fehler findet, der kann sie auch behalten ! (!!!!Finderlohn gibts nicht!!!!)


----------



## akira305 (24. Dezember 2008)

Hi ich bin der neue *g*
nach langer suche habe ich ein forum gefunden mit nem sammelthread für dieses Board....
Hab es bestellt und es liegt auch schon auf der post in 3 stunden hole ich es ab....
Dann wird noch geld zusammengesammelt heute abend um den neuen pc zusammenzubasteln.....

Bisher hatte/hab ich: 
Motherboard: MSI M848A
Cpu:             AMD Athlon XP 1800+ übertaktet auf 2,0 GH stabil
Ram:            1,0 GH Corsair (modell weiß ich grade nicht)
Netzteil:        noname 350 watt
GRAKA:         nVidia gforce 6200 128 MB



ich habe jeden beitrag bisher gelesen und habe jetzt mal diese frage:

ich möchte mir die corsair Dominator 2*2 GB kaufen und würde gern wissen ob sie bei jemandem hier schon stabil laufen.....?  Gruß aki

edit:  die hier meine ich http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a317102.html


----------



## DANGErde (26. Dezember 2008)

ich denke mal sie werden laufen aber garantieren kann man das nicht


----------



## eXce (26. Dezember 2008)

hi..

ich hab dominator drin, aber 4x1gb und sie laufen stabil.. mom bei 542mhz @ 2.220v


mfg eXce


----------



## fr@nk (28. Dezember 2008)

Ja hi @all,

nach langem lesen des kompletten Treades muß ich auch mal Senf zugeben.

Zuerst meine Hardware- Konfiguration:
Everest- Report 

NT: Termaltake Troughpower 700 Watt
MB: Asus Crosshair II Formula rev. 1210 (NF780a)
CPU: AMD Phenom 9950 BE (125 Watt)
VGA: 2x Asus EN 9600GT Silent (512 MB)
RAM: 4x Corsair DOMINATOR TWIN2X2048-8500C5D V1.1 (1066)

Jetzt zudem was Asus- MA's ungern lesen oder hören:

Zuerst hatte ich mit einem Asus Crosshair I (NForce 590 SLI) und Mushkin 1066 RAM experimentiert. Asus schrieb mir sinngemäß zurück: Sorry, der von ihnen angegebene Speicher wird nicht unterstützt.
Auch auf mögliche Lösungsansätze warte ich bis heute vergebens.

Dann dachte ich mir: Gut, feiere ich 2008 Weihnachten zweimal und habe mir die o.g. Konfiguration bestell und gekauft. ...und dann "Arrrrrg, verdammte Sch***"!!! Das selbe Dilemma was ich schon mit dem Asus Crosshair I (NForce 590 SLI) durch hatte:

1066 SLI- Raedy Memory, no Way! Das Crosshair II hing sich bei eingeschalteter Option auf und stand auf [DET DRAM] oder [INIT 8042]. Ob 'Ganged Mode' (64/128 Bit) an oder aus war spielte ebenfalls keine Rolle. Meist lies ich 'Ganged Mode' aus. Bei Option SLI- Raedy Memory aus und Momory Clock Frequency 1066 die selbe Tragödie. Auch ein Anheben der DRAM Voltage auf 2,1 Volt änderte an dieser Tatsache nichts. Laut Crosshair_II_Formula_QVL.pdf unterstützt das MB entweder den o.g. Speicher (A)1x Single oder (C)4x Dualchannel.

Version (A)1x Single hat das MB automatisch erkannt und lief reibungslos. Nur (C)4x Dualchannel habe ich weder mit 'SLI- Raedy Memory' noch mit '1066-5-5-5-15-2T 2,1' Volt zum laufen gebracht.

Folgende Konfiguration liefen auf o.g. Hardware erfolgreich:

1 Bank 1066 1 Bank 1066 4 Bänke 800 4 Bänke 270 4 Bänke 266
MB/ non EPP DRAM/ EPP DRAM/ JEDEC DRAM/JEDEC MB/ non EPP
CL 7,00 5,00 5,00 4,00 4,00
RCD 7,00 5,00 5,00 4,00 4,00
RP 7,00 5,00 5,00 4,00 4,00
tRAS 24,00 15,00 18,00 13,00 12,00
CR 2,00 2,00 2,00 2,00 2,00
tWR 7,00 8,00 6,00 5,00 4,00
tRC 30+ 22,00 23,00 16,00 16,00

tWTR 12+ 7,00 3,00 3,00 2,00
tRRD 7,00 5,00 6,00 3,00 2,00
tFAW 22+ 18,00 14,00 ? 14 ? 12
tWCL 5,00 5,00 5,00 5,00 5,00
tREF 7,80 7,80 7,80 7,80 7,80
tRTP 3,00 
tRFC 51,00 35,00 34,00


DRAM Drive Strength 1,50 Auto 1,25 Auto 1,00 Auto 1,00 0,75
DRAM Data Strength 1,50 Auto 1,25 Auto 1,00 Auto 1,00 0,75
Clock Drive Strength 2,00 Auto 1,50 Auto 1,50 Auto 1,50 1,50
CKE Drive Strength 2,00 Auto 1,50 Auto 1,50 Auto 1,50 1,50

DRAM Voltage 2,10 2,10 1,80 1,80 1,80
Ganged Mode DCT disabled disabled enable enable enable


Wie bekomme ich 4 Bänke mit 1066 am laufen? 



eXce schrieb:


> hi..
> 
> ich hab dominator drin, aber 4x1gb und sie laufen stabil.. mom bei 542mhz @ 2.220v
> 
> ...


Bitte poste doch mal deine Konfiguration (BIOS). Vieleicht kann ich da was für die 4x 2GB Dominator's ableiten. Auch Daten von Everest und Sandra sind mir hilfreich.


Um dennoch die Vorzüge des Corsair DOMINATOR nutzen zu können laufen aktuell folgene Konfigurationen:

4 Bänke, MB/ non EPP, 800, 4-4-4-12-2T-16 1,80 Volt. Die Benchergebnisse sind fast identisch als würde ich 1 Bank DRAM/ EPP, 1066, 5-5-5-15-2T-22 2,10 Volt laufen lassen.

Für die jenigen die das "bunte Zahlenspiel" nicht verstehen HIER als Bild.


----------



## fr@nk (28. Dezember 2008)

@ Admin, pleace deletehttp://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/430542-post170.html


----------



## akira305 (28. Dezember 2008)

fr@nk schrieb:


> @ Admin, pleace delete



was soll denn gelöscht werden?
sry aber ich verstehe dein buntes zahlenspiel leider nicht....

laufen denn 2*2 GB dominator bei dir auf 1066?


----------



## fr@nk (28. Dezember 2008)

akira305 schrieb:


> was soll denn gelöscht werden?
> ?


mein Post #*171* 



akira305 schrieb:


> sry aber ich verstehe dein buntes zahlenspiel leider nicht....


 
A bissle verwirrend. Zu #170: Es entstand aus einer Exceltabelle die nicht 1 zu 1 übernommen wurde. Hier als *.jpg. Jedoch ganz simpel: .z.B. Orange sind die Konfigs für 1066, Grün für 800. -> *Memory Clock Frequency*. Die anderen Werte der selben Farbe stellst du in *DRAM Configuration* und *Advanc Memory Settings *ein.



akira305 schrieb:


> laufen denn 2*2 GB dominator bei dir auf 1066?


 
Leider nicht. -> [DET DRAM] oder [INIT 8042]. Wobei ich auf dem Speicher von Corsair große Stücke halte, eher muß Asus die BIOS- Software im nächsten Update noch etwas verbässern. Für den Fall das einer der Riegel einen Defekt aufweisen würde hätt ich da noch 4x 2GB Mushkin 1066 High Performance. Diese stehen aber nicht im Crosshair_II_Formula_QVL.pdf und laufen bei 2,1 Volt ganz schön heiß. Auch diese -> [DET DRAM] oder [INIT 8042].


----------



## DANGErde (30. Dezember 2008)

hmmmm. naja deine bunte tabelle ist schon verständlich aber der link hätte gereicht.


na 4module gehen nicht weil 4 module nicht auf den mobo unterstüzt werden ! steht ja da , wen ich mich nicht verlesen habe


----------



## fr@nk (31. Dezember 2008)

DANGErde schrieb:


> hmmmm. naja deine bunte tabelle ist schon verständlich aber der link hätte gereicht.


Nur für den Fall das mein DYNDNS- Account ausfällt oder ich den USB- Stick vom DSL- Router abziehe.

... #170



DANGErde schrieb:


> na 4module gehen nicht weil 4 module nicht auf den mobo unterstüzt werden ! steht ja da , wen ich mich nicht verlesen habe


 
Ja du hast dich verlesen. In meinem Crosshair_II_Formula_QVL.pdf steht:


```
4096MB(Kit of 2)  CORSAIR  Heat Sink Package 5-5-5-15 DS 
Box P/N:TWIN2X4096-8500C5DF (CM2X2048-8500C5D)(EPP)
 
A*: Supports one module inserted in any slot as Single-channel memory configuration.
 
C*: Supports [B][COLOR=red]four modules[/B] inserted 
into [B][COLOR=red]both the blue and white slots[/B] as [B][COLOR=red]two pair[/B] of Dual-channel memory configuration.
```
 
Das tut dad aber leider net  !


----------



## DANGErde (31. Dezember 2008)

oh ja da bin ich wo verutscht!

aber laut liste müsten die speicher gehen auf 4bänke im dual, aber wer weis von wan die liste ist und zu welchen bios die gemacht wurde

leider finde ich keien aktuelle liste bei asus für ram support


ich habe 4x2048 GB G Skill F2-8000CL5-2GBPQ drin und sie laufen mit 2,1v ohne probleme auch wen sie laut liste nicht unterstüzt werden



wünsch euch allen ein guten rutsch




hab deine liste nochmal genau angesehen und der speicher Box P/N:TWIN2X2048-8500C5D (EEP) ist ja 2mal gefürt in der liste einmal mit A und B  und einmal mit A und C support.
das versteh ich nicht


----------



## Merty (1. Januar 2009)

Ich schätze mal das mindestens einer von den Corsair-Riegeln ein Problem hat. Test doch mal die einzelnen Module durch.

Im Zweifel würde ich die Dinger an den Händler zurückgeben und andere Module einbauen.


----------



## fr@nk (3. Januar 2009)

Merty schrieb:


> Ich schätze mal das mindestens einer von den Corsair-Riegeln ein Problem hat. Test doch mal die einzelnen Module durch.
> 
> Im Zweifel würde ich die Dinger an den Händler zurückgeben und andere Module einbauen.


Gesagt, getan. Habe bei meinem Händler diese Speicher gegen 1x QUAD2X4096-8500C5DF eingetauscht. Fortschritt:
Mit den EPP Daten (BIOS SLI-Reeady Memory) lief das Bord an. Ergebniss *Link*
(!) Liefert aber im "Ganged Mode" weiterhin Bluescreens.

Was enttäuschend ist das die RAM- Setting für 1066 gegen 800 kein Stücke Performance gebracht hat. (800 *Link*, 1066 *Link*).



DANGErde schrieb:


> leider finde ich keien aktuelle liste bei asus für ram support


Eine Liste findest du nur bei Asus wenn du deinem Ausus- MB dort registriert.
Mein besagtes Dokument ist vom Freitag, 25. Juli 2008, 13:32:46. Gefunden hab ich das bei Asus unter "Alle Downloads".

Bin für weitere Ratschläge/ Empfehlungen dankbar.
fr@nk


----------



## BlackHunter (3. Januar 2009)

Hey Leute,

Ich hab folgendes System

ASUS Crosshair II Formula BIOS 1210
AMD Phenom 9950BE @3000 mHz (Multi: 15, vCore: 1,300)
4GB Corsair Dominator CM2X2048-8500C5D
EVGA 9800GX2 OC

alles läuft soweit sehr gut.

Mein Problem ist, das ich Cool´n´Quiet nicht aktivieren kann, weil sonnst die im BIOS gemachten Einstellungen im bezug auf Multi und vCore hinfällig sind.

Solange C´n´Q deaktiviert ist läuft alles super, wenn ich C´n´Q aktiviere 
läuft der Rechner nur auf 2600 mHz bei nem Multi von 13, ohne das ich im BIOS einstellungen verändert habe.

Kann mir jemand erklären warum das so ist, oder weiß jemand wie man trotz Overclocking Cool´n´Quiet nutzen kann? 

Danke für die Mühe


----------



## DANGErde (3. Januar 2009)

fr@nk schrieb:


> Ergebniss *Link*



hmm.. kann das sein das deine grakas die cpu ausbremsen ? ich habe bei ventage 32k cpu punkte


@BlackHunter

mit Cool´n´Quiet kenn ich mich nicht aus da ich das seit dem es Cool´n´Quiet gibt es immer deaktiviere


----------



## eXce (3. Januar 2009)

hallo..

ich habe alles auf auto..
bloß die timings 5-5-5-15 und halt die vdimm.. 

sli-ready-memory geht bei mir auch nicht, hab ich mir schon die zähne dran ausgebissen.. krieg ich nicht hin.. startet er nicht..


mfg eXce


----------



## fr@nk (3. Januar 2009)

BlackHunter schrieb:


> 4GB Corsair Dominator CM2X2048-8500C5D
> EVGA 9800GX2 OC
> 
> alles läuft soweit sehr gut.


Hast du im BOIS den Ganged Mode aktiviert? Meine u.g. Konfig läuft leider bei 1066 nur im Unganged Mode.



BlackHunter schrieb:


> Mein Problem ist, das ich Cool´n´Quiet nicht aktivieren kann, weil sonnst die im BIOS gemachten Einstellungen im bezug auf Multi und vCore hinfällig sind.
> 
> Solange C´n´Q deaktiviert ist läuft alles super, wenn ich C´n´Q aktiviere
> läuft der Rechner nur auf 2600 mHz bei nem Multi von 13, ohne das ich im BIOS einstellungen verändert habe.
> ...


Meines Erachtens setzt Cool'n Quiet bei aktiver Funktion den CPU- Multi
herunter. Wenn du Vista installiert hast kannst ja mal das auspbieren:
BIOS alles auf Auto (non OC),Cool'n Quiet = Enable Vista hochfahren, Systemsteuerung, Energyoptionen. Setze den Punk bei "Energiesparmodus". Klicke auf Energiesparplan ändern, dann auf "Erweiterte Energieeinstellungen" ändern.
Dort suchst du dir "Prozessorenenergieverwaltung" (aufklappen). Bei "Minimaler Leistungszustand des Prozessors" stellst du 5% ein.

Cool'n Quiet funzt nur wenn im BIOS der CPU- Multi auf auto steht.



DANGErde schrieb:


> hmm.. kann das sein das deine grakas die cpu ausbremsen ? ich habe bei ventage 32k cpu punkte


 
Ist gut möglich. die beiden EN9600GT's sind leider z.Z. die einzigen passiv gekühlten Karten. Sollte es irgendwann auch die 9800 oder 260er als passive Karte geben werd ich die jetzigen rausschmeißen.



eXce schrieb:


> hallo..
> 
> ich habe alles auf auto..
> bloß die timings 5-5-5-15 und halt die vdimm..
> ...


Der selbe Efekt trat bei mir auch auf. Ich habe dann beim Hänler die 2x TWIN2X4096-8500C5DF in 1x QUAD2X4096-8500C5DF getauscht. Immerhin funzt nun SLI-Ready Memory. Den Ganged Mode muss ich weiterhin abgeschaltet lassen. Was ich merkwürdig finde ist das sich die Werte DRAM Drive Strength 1,5x und Data Drive Strength = 1,0x bei Everest ab und zu auf DRAM Drive Strength 1,25x und Data Drive Strength = 1,0x ändern. Wie kann man die im BIOS fixen? Bei mir im BIOS finde ich Channel A Clock Skew = 450ps und Channel B Clock Skew = 300ps. Schau mal in dein BIOS was du bei Channel A/ Channel B Clock Skew steht und benachrichtige mich.

So sieht es bei mir z. Z. aus DRAM Konfiguration *Link*, Advance Memory Settings *Link*.
Danke für die Mühe.


----------



## eXce (4. Januar 2009)

hi..

der eine ist bei mir auf normal und der andere auf delay 150.. hat der aber alles automatisch so gemacht..
der rest is bei mir alles auf auto -  in den advanced settings..


mfg eXce


----------



## BlackHunter (4. Januar 2009)

@fr@nk

Ich hab nur 2 RAM Module drin, es läuft sowohl der Ganged als auch der Unganged Mode.
Wie sich das mit 4 Modulen verhällt kann ich dir leider nicht sagen.

Allerdings hab ich festgestellt das das MB die Änderung (von Ganged zu Unganged) erst angenommen hat, nachdem ich das Board vom Netz getrennt hatte. 

Vorher hatte ich nen Freeze noch vor dem BIOS; anstatt wie sonst CMOS Reset zu drücken hab ich einfach mal den Schalter am Netzteil umgelegt, solang bis alle LED´s aus gehen. Wieder angemacht, und siehe da er hat die Einstellungen übernommen. 

Evtl hilft das weiter.

"Channel A Clock Skew = 450ps und Channel B Clock Skew = 300ps" ist bei mir auch so...

Greetz


----------



## James Hunt (6. Januar 2009)

Hey, hätte mal ne Frage zum AMD Phenom X4 9950. Bisher hab ich den AMD Athlon X2 6000+ drin. Wollte nun aber zum Phenom wechseln. Gibts da irgendwelche bekannte Kompalitätsprobleme? Weil hab schon öfters davon gehört, dass der mit dem Crosshair 2 Formula nicht hundert Prozent läuft.

System:
CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 6000+ 3,11 GHZ
Mainboard: Asus Crosshair 2 Formula
Grafikkarte: 1X NVIDIA GeForce GTX 260
Festplatte: 1X Samsung SpinPoint F1 HD103UJ - 1TB 7200rpm 32MB 3.5zoll SATA300
Arbeitsspeicher: 4X Corsair TwinX 1GB CL5 mit 5-5-5-18 XMS DDR2-800 
Netzteil be quiet! BQT P7-PRO 550W Dark Power PRO 550 Watt ATX V2.2
Betriebssystem: Windows Vista 64


----------



## DANGErde (6. Januar 2009)

James Hunt schrieb:


> Hey, hätte mal ne Frage zum AMD Phenom X4 9950. Bisher hab ich den AMD Athlon X2 6000+ drin. Wollte nun aber zum Phenom wechseln. Gibts da irgendwelche bekannte Kompalitätsprobleme? Weil hab schon öfters davon gehört, dass der mit dem Crosshair 2 Formula nicht hundert Prozent läuft.



der 9950 BE 125W leuft ohne probleme, aber warum wartest du nicht noch ein paar wochen bis die neuen kommen ?



@fr@nk

SLI-Ready Memory funktioniert ohen probleme bei mir !
habe 4x2048MB drin siehe siggi !


----------



## James Hunt (6. Januar 2009)

Meinste die AMD AM3 CPU´s? Weiß denn jemand schon wann die genau kommen? Ich mein das Board unterstützt die zwar, aber die sind doch noch kaum getestet oder weiß jemand ob die auch wirklich ohne große Schwierigkeiten mit dem Board laufen würden!? Bzw. wieviel würden die denn kosten? Will jetzt auch keinen Aufpreis bezahlen, nur weil die Dinger neu sind, oder wäre die Leistung wirklich viel besser als beim AMD Phenom X4 9950? Müsste ich eigentlich noch weite Komponenten an meinem System nachrüsten? 

System:
CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 6000+ 3,11 GHZ
Mainboard: Asus Crosshair 2 Formula
Grafikkarte: 1X NVIDIA GeForce GTX 260
Festplatte: 1X Samsung SpinPoint F1 HD103UJ - 1TB 7200rpm 32MB 3.5zoll SATA300
Arbeitsspeicher: 4X Corsair TwinX 1GB CL5 mit 5-5-5-18 XMS DDR2-800 
Netzteil be quiet! BQT P7-PRO 550W Dark Power PRO 550 Watt ATX V2.2
Betriebssystem: Windows Vista 64


----------



## alex0582 (6. Januar 2009)

die phenom 2 kommen die tage leistung wird schon deutlich über dem phenom 9950be liegen preise für den phenom 2 940 werden bei 250 euro liegen 
denke mal das die phenom 2 auf unserem board gut laufen werden aber das kann man erst sagen wenn er wirklich mal drauf gesteckt hat


----------



## DANGErde (6. Januar 2009)

also der CPU AMD Phenom II X4 920 (4x 2,8Ghz) AM2+
AMD Black Edition - Prozessor - AMD Phenom II X4 920 / 4x 2.8 GHz - Socket AM2+ - 8 MB Cache - Box wird für 239euro angeboten


----------



## akira305 (7. Januar 2009)

*Welches Netzteil würdet ihr mir empfehlen?*

hey jungs.....
ich habe den neuen pc soweit fertig und brauche nur noch ein netzteil um ihn zum laufen zu bringen.... ( so am 15ten wird gekauft )

ich wollte eigentlich das corsair hx 750 watt netzteil mit cablemanagment aber das ist zurzeit nicht verfügbar....
jetzt spiele ich mit dem gedanken eine klasse tifer zu gehn und das
Corsair HX 620W ATX 2.2 (CMPSU-620HX) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland  zu bestellen, oder das:

Thermaltake ToughPower 700W Cable Management ATX 2.2 (W0106) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

nun hat mir aber jemand gesagt, das die dinger von thermaltake nicht so gut sein sollen und bin etwas verwirrt....

was könntet ihr mir denn so empfehlen?

das netzteil sollte cablemanagment haben und mit versand nicht mehr als 130 euro kosten.... wenn der preis nicht zu sehr darüber liegt gehts auch wenns ein biß0chen teurer ist.... ich freue mich über jeden link.... danke....


----------



## alex0582 (8. Januar 2009)

hi 

also in deiner preisklasse ist das Cooler Master RealPower M 620W wohl das beste kostet so um die 90 euro und hat kabelmanagment
zu kaufen bei alternate


----------



## eXce (8. Januar 2009)

hi..

so - mein amd x4 940be ist bestellt.. mal sehen, ob er schon morgen kommt oder übermorgen und dann mal einbauen.. 
halte euch auf dem laufenden..


mfg eXce


----------



## alex0582 (9. Januar 2009)

würde mich mal interessieren wie er läuft mit dem neuen bios  ob er läuft  mal gucken ob meiner schneller da is


----------



## eXce (9. Januar 2009)

mal gucken, welcher sich mehr übertakten läßt.. 


mfg eXce


----------



## alex0582 (9. Januar 2009)

mich würde erstmal interessieren ob mein  rechner wieder schön schnell ist seit dem 12er bios was man ja braucht läuft zwar alles optimal aber mein speicher is übel langsam geworden  ich hoffe das dass am 4400er cpu liegt in verbindung mit dem bios update hatte sonst bei everest immer 8k punkte beim speicher lesedurchsatz mit dem 12 er bios nur noch 6k was man auch beim vantage und 06 benchen deutlich merkt 06 stat knapper 10k punkte nur noch 8k und vanatge 9k statt 11k ich weiß nich woran es liegt bios wurde nicht veränder in sachen einstellung


----------



## Merty (9. Januar 2009)

alex0582 schrieb:


> mich würde erstmal interessieren ob mein  rechner wieder schön schnell ist seit dem 12er bios was man ja braucht läuft zwar alles optimal aber mein speicher is übel langsam geworden  ich hoffe das dass am 4400er cpu liegt in verbindung mit dem bios update hatte sonst bei everest immer 8k punkte beim speicher lesedurchsatz mit dem 12 er bios nur noch 6k was man auch beim vantage und 06 benchen deutlich merkt 06 stat knapper 10k punkte nur noch 8k und vanatge 9k statt 11k ich weiß nich woran es liegt bios wurde nicht veränder in sachen einstellung



Hast Du schon mal ein BIOS-Reset versucht und dann die Einstellungen neu gemacht ??

Hatte das Problem auch schon mal... Nach einem CMOS-Reset und erneuter Einstellung war das Problem gelöst. Irgendwas hat da gebremst... keine Ahnnung was es war.


----------



## alex0582 (10. Januar 2009)

nein hab ich noch nicht gemacht werds mal versuchen aber glaub das es eher am 4400 liegt das bios wird auf phenoms spezialisiert sein


----------



## eXce (10. Januar 2009)

hi..

mein 940 is da.. hab ihn eingebaut.. alles ohne probleme..
fahre ihn im mom bei 3.5ghz - bei standart vcore und 2200mhz nb frequenz.. obs prime stable is, muss ich noch gucken..
achso und ich fahre ihn im unganged mode - also 4x 64bit..

weitere updates gibs die tage..


mfg eXce


----------



## alex0582 (10. Januar 2009)

meiner is noch nich da ein non oc bench würde mich mal interessieren vantage wenns geht hast ja im prinzip das gleiche sys wie ich mit den grakas


----------



## eXce (11. Januar 2009)

hi..

also um ihn prime stable zu bekommen bei 3.5ghz, musste ich die vcore von 1.35v auf 1.4625v anheben..
wenn ich den bustakt anheben will ( also mehr als 200mhz) fährt er nicht mehr hoch..
hier noch n paar bilder zum vergleich.. vorher nachher..

mfg eXce


----------



## DANGErde (11. Januar 2009)

seh ich das richtig oder hast du wirklich nur ca 1k punkte mehr bei cpu score als ich mit mein 9950BE ?


----------



## alex0582 (11. Januar 2009)

hast du bei vantage phxs x ausgeschalten ?
weil ansonsten würde ich es auch etwas wenig finden aber bei 06 sinds schon krasse punkte 


im übrigen wurde das board getestet in der neuen ausgabe wir sind platz 1 
das beste am2+ board 
finde es auch gerechtfertigt habe in letzter zeit einige am2+ systeme zusammengebaut und eingerichtet manche boards trieben einen da trotz guter testergebnisse in den wahnsinn mein favorit


platz 3 im einkaufsführer


----------



## eXce (11. Januar 2009)

ja, ich hab physx an.. und sonst weiter alles auf default.. AMD Phenom II X4 Deneb - 45 nm für den Desktop - Prozessoren - Planet 3DNow! mal so zum vergleich..
hab jetzt aber noch 2600mhz nb frequenz.. macht sich bemerkbar in der bandbreite..

ach übrigens, alle die noch kein 1210 bios drauf haben und es drauf machen.. nich erschrecken, wenn der rechner auf einmal knall auf fall aus geht nach bios einstellungen speichern -  er geht dann wieder an.. hab auch erstma dumm geguckt und gedacht - natoll.. 
scheint aber so bei dem bios so zu sein..

mfg eXce


----------



## alex0582 (12. Januar 2009)

echt schöner test von den leuten von planet 3dnow der phneom 2 liegt schon ordentlich vor einem phenom aber ich enke nicht das ich mir wenn ich schon einen phneom hätte einen phenom 2 kaufen würde weil so gravierend sind die unterschiede nich 

mit 2600mb nb takt hast du mehr punkt eim 06 und vatage oder ist es nur minimal zu spüren ?


----------



## eXce (12. Januar 2009)

hi.

mit 2600mhz (nicht mb ) hast du auf jeden fall mehr speicherbandbreite..
ob nun in 3d mark's mehr punkte kann ich nicht sagen.. hab nur alles so jetzt erstma eingestellt und gebencht.. alles durch gehen - jede einzelne cfg is mir zu mühsehlich..
aber du siehst ja in dem test AMD Phenom II X4 Deneb - 45 nm für den Desktop - Prozessoren - Planet 3DNow!
das die da mit 2200mhz n paar mehr pünktchen haben - dann wirds bei 2600mhz noch n bissle mehr sein..


mfg eXce


----------



## Vommy (13. Januar 2009)

Hallo und einen schönen gruß an das Forum 

Endlich mal ein großer Haufen an Ch2 usern 

Hab mich neu angemeldet, weil ich ein Problem mit meinem Crosshair2 habe und hier so viele vertreten sind. Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

Habe seit Mittwoch das Ch2 und das Problem, dass der PC nur selten Bootet.
Wenn ich neustarte (aus Windows) oder aus dem Bios gehe, (is ja auch ein neustart) bleibt der PC mit einem schwarzen Bild stehen und der Poster zeigt mir "en setup" an. Der GraKa Lüfter dreht auf vollen touren und es tut sich einfach nichts. Lösung ist dann nur das drücken des Cmos clear auf der Rückseite und meine gespeicherten Bios einstellunegn zu laden. Der Neustart funktioniert dann reibungslos. ( Wobei mir das auch allgemein viel zu lang dauert )
Sobald ich dann das nächste mal im Bios bin, hab ich dann wieder das gleiche Problem. Er Bootet einfach nicht mehr.

Mein Freund Google kann mir überhaupt nich helfen. Würde das Board ungern wieder einschicken, dauert zu lang 

Und ist es auch normal, dass das Bios ziemlich träge reagiert ?
Biosupdate habe ich auch schon getätigt, ohne erfolg.

mein System:
Phenom 9850 BE
A-Data Vitesta 1066 Mhz
Crosshair Formula II
GF 8800 GTS
BQ Sp 600 Watt
2x Hitachi ( Raid )
1x Maxtor 320

Die Leistung stimmt. Erste Run mit 3D Mark 06 (standard) brachte 12678 Punkte.

Kann mir leicher nich vorstellen, woran es liegen könnte. Vielleicht Bios defekt ?

Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen


----------



## DANGErde (13. Januar 2009)

wen der bildschirm schwarz bleibt hast du irgendwas falsch im bios eingestellt und wen du immer nach dem cmos deine alten einstellungen wieder lädst, lädst du auch deine falsche bios einstellung !
welche bios version hast den du ? Mach doch mal ein bios update !
und lande nicht die gespeicherte bioseinstelung von dir, stell einfach mal alles neu ein schrit für schrit


----------



## Vommy (13. Januar 2009)

Hab die 1210er version..

Hätte vlt noch sagen sollen, das es auch mit den Standard einstellungen so ist  Egal was ich einstelle.. es is eher ne Sache von Glück ob der bootet oder nicht. Manchmal bin ich im Bios und kann danach völlig normal starten und bei der gleichen Einstellunge beim nächsten Mal nicht mehr.

Er läuft 3-4 std am Stück ohne Probleme, dann starte ich neu und schon geht nichts mehr ich brauch nichmal im Bios zu sein.


----------



## DANGErde (13. Januar 2009)

flashe doch das bios nochmal, eventuel ist da nicht alles richtiggelaufen


----------



## Merty (13. Januar 2009)

Klingt für mich auch nach einem eventuellen Netzteilproblem. Vielleicht hat Dein Netzteil einen defekt, der insbesondere beim booten (weil höchste Auslastung) auftritt.

Hast Du die Möglichkeit ein anderes Netzteil zu testen ?

Überprüfe auch mal die RAM-Einstellungen. Wird Dein RAM richtig erkannt ?


----------



## BlackHunter (13. Januar 2009)

Probiers mal mit nem "Kaltstart"...

wenn du im BIOS was verändert hast geht der Rechner ja aus, um 2 sec später wieder anzugehen.

nun Versuch mal folgendes:

Wenn der Rechner ausgeht, Netzteil ausschalten und warten bis alle LEDs ausgehen, dann wieder anschalten.

Dann sollte er die Einstellungen übernommen haben.

Zumindest war das bei mir mal der Fall...

Hoffe das Hilft


----------



## Vommy (13. Januar 2009)

Danke für die Antworten 

also
@DANGErde
ich hatte das Problem schon mit dem alten Bios. Deswegen hab ich ja schon geupdatet. Werde die Möglichkeit aber nich auslassen und es im Falle der Verzweiflung nochmal neu flashen 

@Merty
Hab vorher ein DFI LP UT mit 790FX Chipsatz gehabt. Das schluckt auch ordentlich und dort trat das Problem nicht auf. Erst bei dem neuen Board.
Aber den Tip werde ich mal umsetzen. Wollte mir ein zweites NT für einen 2ten Rechner kaufen. Denke mal, das ich mir dann eins der Dark Power serie holen werde und dann mal versuchen.

Mit dem Ram hatte ich auch im verdacht. Wird Original nur als DDR 800 erkannt mir 5er Timings. Mit den Einstellungen blieb das Problem weiterhin bestehen. Ram läuft auch auf 2,1-2,3V (alles augetestet) und auch mit allen möglichen Timings und Frequenzen. Es bringt aber leider nichts.. 

@Blackhunter
Die einstellungen werden auch gespeichert, das Problem hab ich nicht.
Nach nem Cmos Clear, lade ich mein vorher eingestelltes Profil und kann damit normal starten. Bis zum nächsten Neustart bzw Bios besuch.


gruß
Tommy


----------



## Merty (13. Januar 2009)

@Blackhunter
Die einstellungen werden auch gespeichert, das Problem hab ich nicht.
Nach nem Cmos Clear, lade ich mein vorher eingestelltes Profil und kann damit normal starten. Bis zum nächsten Neustart bzw Bios besuch.


gruß
Tommy[/quote]

Und wie verhält sich Dein Rechner unter den DEFAULT-Einstellungen ?? Ohne Deinem Profil ... ??


----------



## maGic (13. Januar 2009)

ich besitzt ASus M3N-HT(die werdendet gleiche Chipsatz nf 780a)

Hybrid SLI funktioniert ohne Probleme,
trotzdem bemerkt, ich bei Onboardgrafik, sie zeigt manchmal unruhige Bild, falls ich Bildwiederholung
auf 72Hz absenken, verschwindet das Probleme, das Probleme bleiben aus wenn ich weniger als 1280x960 einstellen. Bei höhere Auflösung wird Bild unruhig, das probleme tritt nicht mit Geforce 9800GTX auf, sondern nur mit onboardgrafik


----------



## Vommy (13. Januar 2009)

Nabend 

habe jetzt mal ein bisschen viel rumexperimentiert.

Hab in kleinen Schritten immer eine Option im Bios verändert und neugestartet. Bin auch relativ weit gekommen.

Meine letzte Einstellung war die VCore von der CPU.

für einen Stabilen betrieb auf 3 Ghz benötige ich 1,4V

Hab zuerst auf 1,35 erhöht und getestet, lief wunderbar und die zahl wird grün angezeigt. Stell ich die Vcore auf 1,4.. bootet das System nicht mehr.
nach Cmos clear und Profil laden, läuft der mit 1,4V
Aber wie gesagt beim nächsten Bios besuch bleibt er dann wieder stur.

Kann mir nich vorstellen, dass das Bios mit 1,4v nich klar kommt.
Vermutung wäre das Netzteil, aber im OS läuft alles sehr stabil. Prime95 ohne Probleme...

Vlt die SpaWas defekt ?


----------



## nyso (15. Januar 2009)

Einen guten Morgen in die Runde

Ich hab da mal ein paar Fragen zum CH2.

Ich habe mir einen kompletten neuen Rechner bestellt, natürlich in Einzelteilen, zum Basteln

Das CH2, nen PhenomII 940, Thermalright IFX 14, Coolermaster HAF 932, Enermax MODU 82+, OCZ Platinum XTC 4GB 1066, dazu kommt dann noch meine Evga 8800 GTS 640 KO.

Nun zu meiner Frage. Das Board unterstützt den Phenom II 940 ja nur mit dem neuesten Bios. Also fährt er auch nicht hoch. Wie zum Henker soll ich da nen neues Bios installieren???

Komm ich auch ohne das der Prozessor unterstützt wird ins Bios, um evtl. per Usb-Speicher nen neues Bios zu installieren


----------



## DANGErde (15. Januar 2009)

hm...... gute frage 

also früher ging es trozdem, da stand dan nur Unknow Cpu Typ da beim booten .
mein ch2 hatte bios version 0502 oder so drauf und mein phenom 9950 wurde aber auch da schon richtig erkannt, denke mal auch bei dir wirds gehen

@vommy

eventuel macht auch dein cpu einfach keine 3Ghz mit bei 1,4v ohne rumzumucken. aber warum willst du 1,4v einstellen wen er bei 1,35ohne probleme leuft ?
wie übertacktest du den ?
bei erhöhung des FSB für cpu erhöhst du auch den takt von dein speicher, eventuell mukt der auch rum, was dein biosproblem erklären würde wen er immer hängt beim neustart


----------



## eXce (15. Januar 2009)

hallo..


endlich mal einer mit einem ch2 und ifx14.. ich bin ja mal gespannt ob der passt.. wäre nett, wenn du uns mal bescheid gibts, ob dann alle 4 speicherbänke frei bzw. belegt werden können und ob der kleine muschi lüfter für motherboard noch drauf passt.. 

zu deiner frage - ich würd auch sagen, das du ihn starten kannst und er nur als unkown cpu da steht..

mfg eXce


----------



## nyso (15. Januar 2009)

Erstmal danke für die Info. Bin ma gespannt ob's klappt. Sonst muss ich das Mainboard extra zum PC-Laden bringen, 
damit die mir nen neues Bios draufspielen. Da ich aber ALLES alleine machen will, wäre das schade.
Morgen müssten dann die ersten Teile per Post eintrudeln, spätestens Ende nächter Woche muss dann alles da sein

Und dann werde ich euch natürlich schreiben, ob er passt Und meine anderen Erfahrungen mit dem Zusammenbau^^ Vllt gleich mit Bildern Allein das Gehäuse ist ja schon ein Traum, dazu diesen hübschen Kühler mit zwei Scythe S-Flex bestückt
 Alles hübsch was da reinkommt


----------



## Vommy (15. Januar 2009)

DANGErde schrieb:


> @vommy
> eventuel macht auch dein cpu einfach keine 3Ghz mit bei 1,4v ohne rumzumucken. aber warum willst du 1,4v einstellen wen er bei 1,35ohne probleme leuft ?
> wie übertacktest du den ?
> bei erhöhung des FSB für cpu erhöhst du auch den takt von dein speicher, eventuell mukt der auch rum, was dein biosproblem erklären würde wen er immer hängt beim neustart



Also die CPU macht sogar 3,2 Ghz Primestabil bei 1,45V mit
3 Ghz bei 1,35V lässt das System instabil werden. Prime is da nichmal 1 minute möglich.

bei de BE takte ich nur über den Multi. bei DFI hab ich auch mit FSB getaktet und lief stabil bei einem 220 Mhz Bus. Also soweit kann ich gehen 

@nyso
die CPU wird mit dem Board an anhieb laufen. Wird aber vermutlich nicht erkannt in form von "unbekannter Prozessor"
Am besten bei nem Kumpel ins i-Net gehen und das neuste Bios auf USB stick laden. geht ganz fix


----------



## nyso (16. Januar 2009)

Danke für die Info. 
Hab ja das neuste Bios und diese AWDFlash.exe schon auf meinem jetzigen Rechner. Und der bleibt ja auch solange, bis der andere läuft, so kann ich immer wenn irgendwas nicht klappt nochmal nachlesen- oder fragen

Heute kamen die ersten Teile, also Phenom 940, Enermax Modu+ 625W und das Gehäuse 
Morgen oder Montag kommt dann der Rest

Das Cooler Master Haf ist ja echt RIESIG
Bild002 Bilder und Fotos im Fotoalbum auf Bilder-Speicher.de
Das ist meine 2 Monate und 9 Tage alte Tochter^^
Da kann man schön sehen, wie riesig das Teil ist^^


----------



## DANGErde (16. Januar 2009)

weis einer ob und wo man den ramteiler findet bei dem MoBo


----------



## Lee (17. Januar 2009)

Wie viel Referenztakt schafft das Board? Ich überlege es mir zu holen, aber unter 300 MHz geht da nichts...

Wie verhält es sich allgemein bei richtigem OC (Hohe Spannungen, High Ref Takt, Ram und Feintuning, etc...)?


----------



## nyso (17. Januar 2009)

Wenn du extrem viele Infos über das Board haben willst, klick hier: ASUS Crosshair II Formula (NVIDIA nForce 780a SLI) - Mainboards - Planet 3DNow!


----------



## Lee (17. Januar 2009)

Habe ich mir schon durchgelesen...

Von OC ist da allerdings nicht so wirklich die Rede...
250MHz Reftakt haben sie geschaft, das lag wahrscheinlihc aber an der CPU...


----------



## nyso (17. Januar 2009)

Vielleicht mal die PCGH 02/09 lesen

Auf Seite 48-49 ist die Übersicht über alle aktuellen AM2+ Boards, natürlich mit dem CH2F als Testsieger. Und da steht, das Board schafft 200-600 MHz Referenztakt
Noch mehr, nämlich 200-700 macht nur das DFI LanParty JR 790GX-M2RS mit, das allerdings trotzdem nur den fünften Platz belegt. Ausserdem passt da der IFX-14 nicht. Noch irgendwelche Fragen?


----------



## Lee (17. Januar 2009)

Es schafft eben keine 600 MHz Reftakt...
Das ist das maximal einstellbare, aber das ist Schnuppe...

Bei meinem kleinen Asus kann man auch 500 MHz einstellen und trotzdem ist nach weniger als 300 MHz Schluss.....


----------



## nyso (17. Januar 2009)

Das ist der mögliche Referenztakt des Crosshair, also muss beim Crosshair 2 Formula noch mehr möglich sein.
http://pics.computerbase.de/1/4/8/3/1/128.png


----------



## alex0582 (17. Januar 2009)

und wo finden wir den ram teiler um dangerde`s frage mal zu beantworten ?
ich weiß es auch nicht


----------



## eXce (17. Januar 2009)

gibt kein ramteiler direkt..
das macht die cpu in einem verhältniss zum fsb auto... weil ja integr. speichercontroller in der cpu..
siehste dann immer im cpu-z..

kann nur den takt einstellen, 533,667,800,1066


mfg eXce


----------



## DANGErde (17. Januar 2009)

Lee schrieb:


> Wie viel Referenztakt schafft das Board? Ich überlege es mir zu holen, aber unter 300 MHz geht da nichts...
> 
> Wie verhält es sich allgemein bei richtigem OC (Hohe Spannungen, High Ref Takt, Ram und Feintuning, etc...)?





hab mal geaschaut also bis 600 macht das bord mit aber leider der cpu nicht
was willst du den mit so ein hohen tackt ?
hab z.z 260Mhz drin und es leuft ohne probleme mit mein 9950be


----------



## Lee (17. Januar 2009)

Weil ich mir wenn überhaupt einen Phenom II 920 kaufen werde und auch mein aktueller 9550 viel Reftakt braucht...

Da sind mikrige 260 MHz in jedem Fall zu wenig...
Und wie ich schon sagte, was man beim Board einstellen kann interessiert mich redlich wenig. Mich interessiert wieviel eine CPU auf dem Board schaffen kann...


----------



## nyso (17. Januar 2009)

Na das dürfte eher an der CPU liegen. Selbst wenn das Board 600 macht kommst du nicht weit, wenn die CPU bei 260 schlussmacht. Also gucke doch mal lieber, wievel der Phenom II 920 maximal schafft. Wenn der über 300 schafft kannst du mit dem Board sicher über 300, wenn nicht dann nicht.
Oder hol dir doch den 940 BE, da kannst du den RefTakt schön klein lassen, den Rest machst du über den Multi.


----------



## nyso (17. Januar 2009)

Beim 920 hast du ja den festen Multi 14, must also über den FSB übertakten. Hab ich im Inet gefunden, und du siehst, du brauchst keine 300. 
Phenom II X4 920
CPU-Takt	FSB
4,00 GHz	286 MHz
3,80 GHz	271 MHz
3,60 GHz	257 MHz
3,40 GHz	243 MHz
3,20 GHz	229 MHz
3,00 GHz	214 MHz
2,80 GHz	200 MHz

Wie gesagt, hol dir lieber den 940, erstens schneller, mehr OC-Potential usw. Und nicht viel teurer.


----------



## Lee (17. Januar 2009)

Du musst mich nicht belehren, danke. Ich bin alles andere als blöd

Mich interessiert nur, was man auf dem Board an Referenztakt schaffen kann...
Um es verständlich auszudrücken: Nehmen wir ein und die selbe CPU. Auf Mainboard A schafft man 300 MHz Referenztakt, auf Mainboard B hingegen nur 270. Daher ist der Referenztakt sehr wohl auch vom Board abhängig und wieviel man schaffen könnte will ich wissen, damit das Board nicht zum limitierenden Faktor wird...

Warum ich nicht den 940 nehmen werde? Nun ja, zum einen finde ich OC über den Multi mehr als nur langweilig und zum anderen ist der Preisunterschied mir zu groß. Warum noch mehr Geld ausgeben, wenn ich sowieso OCén werde...


----------



## eXce (18. Januar 2009)

@lee..

na alles klar.. 
die amd waren noch nie fsb säue.. wozu auch, nur beim intel brauch ma n hohen fsb um annen takt zu kommen und evtl. an bandbreite zu gewinnen..

mein alter athlon x2 6000+ hat kein 300mhz geschaft.. aber das board schaft locker 300mhz..
hab mit 290mhz fsb damals betrieben und sb voltage war auf auto.. also mehr als genug spielraum noch oben da..
davon mal abgesehen, dass die meisten amd's sowieso keine hohen fsb mögen.. 

aber viel glück beim "anspruchsvollen" OC'n..


mfg eXce


----------



## DANGErde (18. Januar 2009)

versteh dich erlichgesagt nicht !

das mobo schaft 600mhz laut bios, aber obs der cpu und der ram dan schaft du kaufen ist fraglich !
oder kaufst du da ein wo auf der verkackung steht garantiert fsb unterstüzung jenseits der 300Mhz grenze ?

komm mir irgendwie verschaukelt vor von dir !

wen eine komponente die den fsb über 300mhz mitmacht heist es ja noch lange nicht das es die anderen auch mitmachen, und laut CH2 bios macht das mobo 600mit


----------



## Lee (18. Januar 2009)

Ein letzter Post zu der Sache noch, dann lasse ich es bleiben, da hier sowieso keiner versteht was ich meine...

Was man im Bios einstellen kann ist absolut irellevant. Nehmen wir zum Beispiel ein Intel Mobo. Da kann man auch locker 600-700 oder gar 800 MHz FSB einstellen. Na und? Die aller wenigsten kommen auch nur annähernd so weit.

Genau so ist es auch bei AMD Boards. Auch wenn der Unterschied meistens nicht ganz so krass ist zwischen den einzelnen Boards, er ist durchaus vorhanden...

Mein damaliger X2 6000+ hat auf meinem damaligen Gigabreit 790FX 400 MHz Referenztakt geschaft. Auf meinem DFI 790FX hingegen nur 300 MHz.

Es ist klar, dass der Referenztakt auch von der CPU abhängt, nur spielt das Board auch eine Rolle.
*Und damit das Board nicht zum Limitierenden Faktor wird*, wollte und will ich wissen, wieviel Referenztakt einer von euch auf dem Board schon geschaft hat....


----------



## nyso (18. Januar 2009)

Ich zitiere mich mal selber


nyso schrieb:


> Das ist der mögliche Referenztakt des Crosshair, also muss beim Crosshair 2 Formula noch mehr möglich sein.
> http://pics.computerbase.de/1/4/8/3/1/128.png



Auf dem Bild siehst du den RefTakt, den die OC'ler von Computerbase in Verbindung mit nem X2 3800+ oder so eingestellt haben. Mehr hat die CPU nicht mitgemacht, dass Board hatte noch spielraum nach oben. Und wie gesagt, das war das Crosshair, also MUSS das Crosshair 2 noch mehr schaffen, also mehr als 335MHz!


----------



## Lee (18. Januar 2009)

Ich sehe da keinen Referenztakt. Nur den Speichertakt...


----------



## DANGErde (18. Januar 2009)

hehe ja das ist der speicher ^^


@lee 

hättest du mal gesagt das du wissen willst wieviel einer von uns schon geschft hat hätten wir die frage beantwortet !
du woltest legendlich wissen wieviel das board macht und das haben wir dir auch beantwortet es geht bis 600Mhz

ich habe bis jetzt nur bis 260mhz getestet und es lief nur bei ventage hing er dan


----------



## nyso (18. Januar 2009)

Ja, stimmt, da steht ja Memory auf dem Task lol

Aber rechne mal nach, nen fester Multi 14 mal 250 Ref macht doch schon 3500, und das dürfte langsam die stabile Grenze des 920 sein. 14*280 = 3920, und das ist unrealistisch. Dann lieber den 940, Multi etwas runter und dann 12*350=4200. Ich denke nämlich nicht, dass der 920 mehr als 3800 mit macht, zumindest war da auch bei Computerbase, PCGH usw schluss. Und das wären dann 14*270=3780MHz. Und die schafft das Board locker.


----------



## nyso (18. Januar 2009)

Und morgen kommen endlich die letzten Teile vom neuen Rechner, dann kann ich mal gucken, wie viel RefTakt das Board mit dem 940 mitmacht.


----------



## Merty (19. Januar 2009)

Bin schon sehr gespannt auf Deine Ergebnisse und welche Einstellungen im BIOS besonders erfolgreich bei Dir sind.

Habe meinen 940er derzeit nur über Multi übertaktet. Bei 1,365 V läuft er bei 3,5 Ghz stabil (Multi= 17,5).

Mehr Spannung will ich noch nicht geben. Zumal mein PC jetzt wirklich superschnell ist. 

AMD hat mit den neuen CPUs einen Superjob gemacht.


----------



## Bullieshit (19. Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
ich hoffe, ich bin hier richtig, wenn es auch um Probleme mit dem Crosshair II geht... (als Neuling bitte ich um Nachsicht, wenn dem nicht so sein sollte).

Es geht um die Wärmeentwicklung in Zusammenhang mit dem Board. Verbaut ist ein Phenom II 940, gekühlt wird von einem Noctua NH-U12P.
Laut CoreTemp und Asus PC Probe hat die CPU im Idle 45°!

Kennt einer die Probleme? Vermute, dass es mit der BIOS Version (aktuelle 12er) zusammenhängt, eventuell muss die Spannung angepasst werden!?!

Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar.

Das System:
ASUS Crosshair II
Phenom II 940
GEIL 2x2 GB DDR2 1066 (werden übrigens nicht als 5-5-5--15 erkannt, sondern 7-7-7-15!?)
Thermaltake Xaser Tower
Vista Home Premium 32bit
Sapphire 4870 X2

Gruß Bullieshit


----------



## nyso (19. Januar 2009)

Vielleicht liegt's wie oft beim IFX 14 an der Form des Kühlerbodens. Der IFX 14 ist nämlich konkav, hat also eine kleine Beule nach innen. Wenn der Heatspreader der CPU aber komplett grade ist, heizt sich das auf wie Sau. Vielleicht ist das bei deinem Noctua auch der Fall. Oder du hast einfach zu viel oder zu wenig Kühlpaste drauf. Du darfst grade so die Beschriftung auf der CPU sehen.Allerdings empfehle ich dir das Coollaboratory Metal Pad, das Beste, was es derzeit auf dem Markt gibt.
Am Besten mal aufmachen und gucken ob zu viel oder zu wenig, und gleich auch ob der Boden konkav ist. 

Oder einen stärkeren Lüfter auf den Kühler packen, zum Beispiel nen Scythe S-Flex 1200. Unhörbar und stark


----------



## Lee (19. Januar 2009)

Ganz ehrlich, ich finde die Temperatur in Ordnung... Wie ist denn die Last Temp? Du darfst nicht vergessen, dass der PII immernoch ein 125W TDP Quadcore ist...


----------



## Bullieshit (19. Januar 2009)

Hi,
erstmal vielen Dank für die Antworten!

Im Test mit 100% Auslastung musste ich bei 60° abbrechen (AMD sagt, bei 62° ist Schluss).
Der Noctua wurde von vielen Seiten als SEHR GUT empfohlen, weshalb ich zugeschlagen habe.
Die Auskerbung ist in der Tat im Noctua enthalten....habe den gerade neu gekauft....

Alles Mist jetzt....!?!


----------



## nyso (19. Januar 2009)

Alles Mist bestimmt nicht. Du hast doch 2 Wochen Rückgaberecht für den Kühler, oder? Such dir nen neuen aus^^

Oder  guck erstmal hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/overclocking-prozessoren/37489-phenom-940-temperatur.html


----------



## Bullieshit (19. Januar 2009)

Also muss tatsächlich ein neuer Kühler her...hrmpf.
Ok, danke schön!


----------



## Bullieshit (19. Januar 2009)

Eine Frage noch: Was hat IFX 14 mit Noctua zu tun? Arbeiten die zusammen?


----------



## nyso (19. Januar 2009)

Nein, sind natürlich Konkurrenten. Nur vom Thermalright IFX 14 wusste ich halt, dass manche eine konkave Bodenplatte haben, und da kam mir die Idee, dass das bei deinem auch so sein könnte^^


----------



## akira305 (20. Januar 2009)

Guten Morgen @ all.....

Mein system ist nun zwar noch nicht komplett aber zumindest einsatzbereit 
Erstmal was im moment gerade verbaut ist:

Mainboard: CH2F natürlich
CPU:         AMD Phenom 9950 BE
Lüfter:      Zalman CNPS9700 LED CU
Rams:       vorrübergehend die Corsair XMS2 2*1GB 800Mhz (ab nächsten ersten 2*2 GB Corsair Dominator)
GRAKA:     9600GT
Netzteil:   Corsair TX 750 watt

nun zu meinen kleinen problemen.....:

Ich habe den PC nun neu aufgespielt mit XP32bit und alles installiert was auf der Mainboard cd dabei war (erste installation und hatte noch keine lust zu experimentieren )

Nun ist mir folgendes Phänomen aufgefallen: Ab und zu wenn ich im Taskmanager mal überwachend reinschaue, arbeitet die CPU manchmal mit bis zu 30 % auslastung obwohl eigentlich nur die systemprozesse laufen   . Das ist für gewöhnlich nach dem booten so. Ab und zu wenn er ein paar stunden läuft und ich schaue mal wieder in den Manager ist er gerade mal bei bis zu 2% im "ruhemodus" was ich eher für normal halte.

Ich habe soeben erfolgreich das erste mal in meinem Leben ein BIOS geflasht (auf 1210)  aber nach dem boot war die auslastung kurzzeitig sogar auf 50%.

Die 800er Rams werden im Everest nur als 400er angezeigt .....

Im Bios ist alles auf "default" eingestellt da ich ja anfänger bin und noch nichts riskieren möchte.

CPU Temparatur liegt bei 41°C  Mainboard bei 38°C konstant.....

Einer ne Idee was ich machen könnte oder ist das normal?


----------



## Merty (20. Januar 2009)

Was hast Du denn alles an Programmen installiert ??

Welcher Systemprozess nimmt die Rechenleistung in Anspruch ??

Das solltest Du mal prüfen...


----------



## nyso (20. Januar 2009)

Ich hab jetzt doch auch mal ne Frage

Ich hab mich mal auf der Seite von ASUS zwecks aktuellen Downloads umgesehen und wunder mich jetzt etwas. 

Chipsatz Version 15.24 ist vom 17.10.08, 
Chipsatz 																																			Version 18.08 ist vom 14.03.08.

Welche ist denn jetzt neuer, bzw. besser?
Normalerweise ja die 18.08, zumindest bin ich es bisher gewohnt, dass neuere Versionen immer etwas höhere Zahlen haben

Ist das bei ASUS irgendwie anders?


----------



## eXce (20. Januar 2009)

installier die ganze kacke erstma von cd und dann ladeste dir den aktuellsten chipsatz treiber driekt bei nvidia runter, so mach ich das auch immer..
genauso wie graka treiber..


mfg eXce


----------



## The Rock (20. Januar 2009)

Bootet das Board eigentlich mit einem Phenom II auch wenn nicht das aktuellste Bios drauf ist?


----------



## Merty (20. Januar 2009)

nyso schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt doch auch mal ne Frage
> 
> Ich hab mich mal auf der Seite von ASUS zwecks aktuellen Downloads umgesehen und wunder mich jetzt etwas.
> 
> ...



Das liegt schlicht und einfach daran, daß der Treiber von ASUS sich nicht an die Versionsvorgaben von Nvidia hält. Es ist sozusagen ein ASUS-Treiber für einen NVIDIA-Chipsatz.

Empfehle grundsätzlich die aktuellen Treiber vom Chipsatz-Hersteller zu installieren.


----------



## Merty (20. Januar 2009)

The Rock schrieb:


> Bootet das Board eigentlich mit einem Phenom II auch wenn nicht das aktuellste Bios drauf ist?



Sollte funktionieren... evtl. wird die CPU als "unknown CPU" erkannt. Ein BIOS-Update sollte das Problem dann lösen.


----------



## akira305 (20. Januar 2009)

Merty schrieb:


> Was hast Du denn alles an Programmen installiert ??
> 
> Welcher Systemprozess nimmt die Rechenleistung in Anspruch ??
> 
> Das solltest Du mal prüfen...




also ich habe mal einen sreenshot vom taskmanager mit allen prozessen gemacht...
es sieht so aus als würde der leerlaufprozess die cpu so stark belasten....
http://img99.imageshack.us/img99/3029/prozesse9950bexl2.jpg


Laufwerk #1 - SAMSUNG SP2504C (232 GB)


----------



## nyso (20. Januar 2009)

Also mein Rechner läuft jetzt, und er bootet auch den 940 mit dem alten Bios.
Man kann ganz in Ruhe Windows usw installieren, und irgendwann dann das Bios-Update machen, was übrigens mit nem USB-Stick ein Kinderspiel ist.

Nur mal eine Frage. Als ich alles frisch installiert hatte, hat mir der Taskmanager 4 Kerne angezeigt. Jetzt auf einmal nur noch einen! Und CPU-Z erkennt auch bloß einen! Woran kann das liegen, bzw. wie kann ich das beheben?


----------



## SEMMY (20. Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen. Endlich mal ein Forum für das Crosshair II gefunden.
Und schon kommt die erste Frage über CPU Temperatur.
Hier ist die rede beim Phenom II 940 max 62%.
Beim Everest bekomme ich doch die CPU-Temp und die von den einzelnen Kernen angezeigt.
Einzelne Kerne sind bei mir so um die 5° höher als die CPU-Temp.Welche Temp ist denn jetzt gemeint mit max 62 °  ???


----------



## SEMMY (20. Januar 2009)

nyso schrieb:


> Also mein Rechner läuft jetzt, und er bootet auch den 940 mit dem alten Bios.
> Man kann ganz in Ruhe Windows usw installieren, und irgendwann dann das Bios-Update machen, was übrigens mit nem USB-Stick ein Kinderspiel ist.
> 
> Nur mal eine Frage. Als ich alles frisch installiert hatte, hat mir der Taskmanager 4 Kerne angezeigt. Jetzt auf einmal nur noch einen! Und CPU-Z erkennt auch bloß einen! Woran kann das liegen, bzw. wie kann ich das beheben?


 


Hast Du nach dem Bios-Update die defaulteinstellung geladen, neu gebootet und Bios neu eingestellt.Hilft ab und zu.


----------



## Merty (21. Januar 2009)

akira305 schrieb:


> also ich habe mal einen sreenshot vom taskmanager mit allen prozessen gemacht...
> es sieht so aus als würde der leerlaufprozess die cpu so stark belasten....
> http://img99.imageshack.us/img99/3029/prozesse9950bexl2.jpg
> 
> ...



Das ist wirklich merkwürdig... siehtr so aus als ob Dein System im Hintergrund irgendwas abarbeitet... nur was ?!

Hast Du schonmal Windows neu installiert, um zu sehen ob dieses Problem reproduzierbar ist ??


----------



## eXce (21. Januar 2009)

@nyso
hast vielleicht c1e support an, dann schaltet der nicht benötigte kerne aus..


mfg eXce


----------



## Robär (21. Januar 2009)

Gibt es für das Board eigentlich EK Wakü Kühler? Find nur passende von MIPS.


----------



## Lee (21. Januar 2009)

Ich glaube Watercool hatte noch welche...


----------



## Robär (21. Januar 2009)

Danke dir


----------



## The Rock (21. Januar 2009)

akira305 schrieb:


> also ich habe mal einen sreenshot vom taskmanager mit allen prozessen gemacht...
> es sieht so aus als würde der leerlaufprozess die cpu so stark belasten....
> http://img99.imageshack.us/img99/3029/prozesse9950bexl2.jpg
> 
> ...


Ähm, der Leerlaufprozess sollte im Idealfall immer bei 99% sein, denn der Leerlaufprozess bedeutet, dass die CPU nämlich gerade nix macht.


----------



## nyso (21. Januar 2009)

Hey Leute, mein Rechner startet nicht mehr, sobald ich Bios 1210 draufhab und im Bios war. Kann mir einer helfen?
Muss ja 1210 draufmachen, sonst erkennt er den 940 nicht.


----------



## alex0582 (21. Januar 2009)

clear c mos


----------



## nyso (22. Januar 2009)

Na ganz doof bin ich ja auch nicht^^
Normal startet er ja auch, nur sobald ich im Bios war hängt er sich im Bootvorgang auf. Das ist natürlich sch..., weil er z.B. meinen 1066Ram nur als 800er erkennt. Muss also in Bios.
Hab schon gelesen, dass man die Spannung vom Ram etwas anheben soll, wenn man das neue Bios draufhat, nen anderer meinte, wenn er nach den Anderungen im Bios nicht mehr startet, einfach 20sec Netzkabel ziehen. Konnte ich aber noch nicht probieren, keine Zeit, Frau ist krank Was haltet ihr von den Tipps, oder habt ihr noch andere?


----------



## eXce (22. Januar 2009)

hallo..

falls mal wer der frage stellen sollte..
auf einem asus crosshair ll formula geht kein cool n quiet im übertakteten zustand..
das ist so beabsichtigt laut einen asus support mitarbeiter, da dass board auf performance ausgelegt sei..

mfg eXce


----------



## Lee (22. Januar 2009)

Ich denke eher, dass Asus es nicht auf die Reihe gebracht hat 

Sowieso, wer mein übertakten zu müssen schert sich selten um CnQ...

Schlimmstenfalls muss man halt selber nach helfen...


----------



## BlackHunter (22. Januar 2009)

Ich fände es ganz gut wenn CnQ auch im übertackteten Zustand funzen würde.
Nur weil ich zum zocken das letzte bisschen Power aus meinem Rig rausholen will heißt das noch lange nicht das ich beim E-mail schreiben oder Surfen meine nähere Umgebung heizen will.


----------



## maGic (22. Januar 2009)

Es geht auch mit Hybrid SLI.

Die funzt bei mir ohne Probleme. Auch mit 9800GTX SLI

Ilde 90Watt (Energie sparen per Hybrid Power)
Load  360Watt (2x9800GTX)


----------



## Merty (22. Januar 2009)

maGic schrieb:


> Es geht auch mit Hybrid SLI.
> 
> Die funzt bei mir ohne Probleme. Auch mit 9800GTX SLI
> 
> ...



Wäre schön wenn jemand mal eine Anleitung zur Nutzung von Hybrid-Power hier in den Thread stellen würde. Ich selbst habe es noch nicht hinbekommen.  Vielleicht stelle ich mich da auch etwas ungeschickt an 

Was muß im BIOS aktiviert werden? Wie und welche Treiber müssen installiert sein? Und wie aktiviert man Hybrid?

Wer Ahnung hat, hat jetzt die Chance einen Klasse-Beitrag zu leisten 

Gracias.


----------



## alex0582 (22. Januar 2009)

bin ebenfalls dran interessiert ich bekomm es auch nicht hin


----------



## BlackHunter (23. Januar 2009)

Hi Leute,

Sorry bin leider grad knapp an Zeit, fahr morgen für 3 Wochen in Urlaub. Wenn ihr solange noch warten könnt, dan reich ich eine detailierte Installations-Anleitung nach.

Ansonsten mal die Google Sufu nutzen, da gibt es einige Anleitungen.

Nur ganz kurz:

1. Im Bios nur die Onboard Grafik aktivieren, und die entsprechenden Treiber laden.

2. Im BIOS nur die PCI-E Grafik aktivieren, und ebenfalls die entsprechenden Treiber installieren.

3. Im BIOS Hybrid-SLI aktivieren und Freuen wenns geht!!!


Ich muss dazu sagen das es mit meiner deutschen Version von Windows Vista Ultimate 64 nicht fehlerfrei geklappt hat. Klingt komisch ist aber so! Ich musste mir erst ne US Version besorgen mit der hats dann geklappt. Die Sprache habe ich dann wieder mit nem Sprachpaket auf Deutsch geändert.


----------



## maGic (23. Januar 2009)

Muss auch in BIOS Hybrid Support auf "Auto" stellen, 
genau was BlackHunter gesagt hat

ich habe nur "neuste" Forceware installiert (182.10, glaube ich) 
Mobo-Treiber ist auch Plicht.

dann funzt Hybrid SLI. Sogar in deutsche Sprache.


----------



## alex0582 (23. Januar 2009)

mhhh klingt eigentlich ganz einfach ich hatte allerdings immer das problem das weder ein symbol in der taskleiste kommt noch wenn ich die einstellungen so habe wie du sagst mein sli noch ging mhhhh komisch 
ich meine mir is es egal ich nutze mein rechner nur noch zum zocken aber interessiert hätte mich das mal wieviel er da so zieh


----------



## maGic (23. Januar 2009)

Hast du in Bios Hybrid Support auf "auto" gestellt?

UNd Monitoranschluss soll an Onbaordgrafik anschließen und nicht an Graka.


----------



## alex0582 (24. Januar 2009)

jap hatte ich gemacht


----------



## maGic (24. Januar 2009)

noch nix geklappt?


----------



## alex0582 (25. Januar 2009)

nö habs aufgegeben  hab doch den atom der is sparsam genug


----------



## DANGErde (26. Januar 2009)

neues bios 1303 steht zum download bereit


----------



## eXce (27. Januar 2009)

danke für die info..

hast du es schon..? kannst es mal bitte hochladen.. asus server spinnen voll rum..


mfg eXce


----------



## DANGErde (27. Januar 2009)

nein hab es selber noch nicht geladen, schaue nur immer vorbei obs was neues gibt
z.z leuft ja alles super so das ich kein biosupdate breuchte


----------



## eXce (27. Januar 2009)

schade,

server spinnt noch rum..


mfg eXce


----------



## alex0582 (27. Januar 2009)

mhh geht imme rnoch nicht zu laden ich hätte es mal drauf gemacht verbesserungen sind

Crosshair II Formula BIOS version 1303.
1. Support user change Vcore of AM2+ series CPU via AI-GEAR2.
2. Patch sometimes motherboard might halt on Crashfree when using certain AM2+ series CPU.
3. Patch sometimes system might not be able to check memory information correctly.


----------



## nyso (27. Januar 2009)

Ne, geht nicht Obwohl ich es sehnsüchtig erwarte^^

Ach übrigens, irgendwer wollte doch mal wissen, ob der Thermalright IFX-14 auf das CF2 passt.
Der passt extrem gut, sogar mit Backplatekühler HR-10^^
Und die Speicherslots sind auch alle frei, man darf nur keine RIESENkühler auf den RAM packen.


----------



## DANGErde (28. Januar 2009)

wer weis warum es nicht geht, vieleicht haben sie es ja nochmal schnel zurückgezogen


----------



## eXce (28. Januar 2009)

hi..

ich wollte das mal wissen..
danke für die antwort..

würde noch der kleine muschi mobo lüfter drauf passen..?
habe corsair domi's drin.. die sind relativ hoch..
Corsair XMS2 Dominator DIMM Kit 2GB PC2-8500U CL5-5-5-15 (DDR2-1066) (TWIN2X2048-8500C5D) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

hast du den kühler horizontal oder vertikal ausgerichtet..?


mfg eXce


----------



## nyso (28. Januar 2009)

Wie gesagt, passt alles^^
Und dein RAM müsste 99%ig auch.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eXce (28. Januar 2009)

Danke nochmal.. Aber luftkühlung, werd ich mir wahrscheinlich nicht mehr holen, dass nächste wird ne wakü sein.. Mfg eXce
Edit: da hat ja wer sein phenom schon übertaktet.. Die leds verraten dich.. Wie läuft er denn..? Ghz@vcore und natürlich temp bei max load zb bei prime.. Können uns ja n bissle austauschen..


----------



## akira305 (28. Januar 2009)

Guten Abend @ all  

Meine Dominator Rams sind heute gekommen und ich habe sie auch gleich verbaut....
wie stelle ich jetzt alles ein das sie als 1066er laufen? Unganged habe ich deaktiviert hat aber nicht gebracht.....
hier ein bild von Everest:
http://img89.imageshack.us/img89/3391/everestxm3.jpg

Das CPU problem besteht übrigens weiterhin auch nach neu aufspielen von windows ich werde die tage mal bei AMD anrufen und mich mit denen über das problem unterhalten......

Ich nutze XP service Pack 3 und bekomme nur 2.5 GB Ram angezeigt, ich habe eigentlich mit 3 - 3.5 gerechnet..... Weiß jemand woran es liegt, brauch ich ein update oder so?    guten abend noch.....


----------



## nyso (29. Januar 2009)

Mir hat er auch mal 2 GB angezeigt, obwohl 4GB drin sind. Und manchmal hat er auch nur einen Kern vom PhenomII 940 erkannt. Manchmal reicht ein Neustart, aber nach na Neuinstallation müsste es wieder klappen.
Und bald dürfte auch das Biosupdate verfügbar sein.

Mal ne Frage, habt ihr auch Probleme, die VID, also Vcore, hochzuschrauben?
Selbst wenn ich 1,5V für den Prozessor einstelle sinds bloß 1,35V. Laut CoreTemp und laut CPU-Z.
Wenn ich mich nicht irre, soll das neue Bios das ja beheben, mich würd nur ma interessieren, ob das bei euch auch so ist.


----------



## eXce (29. Januar 2009)

hi..

ja das stimmt is bei mir auch so..
aber du siehst es ja an der led und asus probe zeigt es korrekt an und everest..

antworte bitte mal auf mein letzten beitrag nyso..


mfg eXce


----------



## nyso (29. Januar 2009)

Geh einfach auf mein Sysprofil, da ist der SuperPi Benchmark mit Bild. Hatte da aber 1,4...Vcore eingestellt. Im Idle war er dann bei etwa 49-50C, jetzt bei 3300MHz bei 33C. Muss noch nen 140 Lüfter draufknallen und den 120 Scythe runter. Oder die relativ hohen Temps kommen durch die Bodenform des IFX-14. Mal schauen. Er lief auch schon mit 17*225=3825 stabil, hab da aber keine Tests gemacht. Nur stundenlang gesurft^^
Und wegen der Anzeige der Vcore warte ich ja so sehnsüchtig auf das Biosupdate, hoffe, dass da noch nen bissl mehr OC möglich ist^^


----------



## eXce (29. Januar 2009)

hi..

wie ist bei dir die oberfläche den ifx14..? in der mitte leicht nach aussen gewölbt..? so ist es bei mein TR ultra extreme 120 auch..
ja, hab auch die scythe mit 800u/min.. aber nur noch als gehäuse lüfter.. für oc'n haben die zu wenig power..
hab jetzt 3 120mm silenx im einsatz @ 1100u/min.. 2 am kühler und ein dierekt dahinter am case..
steuere ich alles über speedfan, macht sich optimal..
surfen und tv gucken @ 30% und zocken @ 100% bei 30% hörste bloß noch de hdd's 


mfg eXce


----------



## nyso (29. Januar 2009)

Ja, irgendwie seltsam gewölbt. 
Ich hab den 1200er Scythe, als Gehäuselüfter 3x230mm +1x 140mm^^
Immer alle auf 100% und trotzdem schön leise^^


----------



## eXce (30. Januar 2009)

ich werde jetzt mal in angriff nehmen mein IHS plan zu schleifen, dass soll wohl viel helfen bei dem neuen deneb's..


mfg eXce


----------



## nyso (30. Januar 2009)

Dann lies dir aber vorher den Thread durch"Phenom II Köpfen".
Nicht das du ihn kaputt machst, wär nen teurer Spaß


----------



## DANGErde (30. Januar 2009)

hatte mal wegen dem bios nachgefragt, nur leider ist mein englisch nicht so gut das ich das übersetzten kan ^^ kann nur in englisch fragen stellen 

Dear Sir/Madam,

Thank you for supporting ASUS products. 

We apologize that you have encountered this problem.

We will check and re-upload BIOS 1303 within a week.

Sorry for the inconvenience

denke mal das update wird neu hochgeladen in einer woche ca.




Phenom II Köpfen wassen das ? so wie mit den alten K6 II wo man die platte abgenommen hat


----------



## alex0582 (30. Januar 2009)

wir entschuldigen uns für das problem
wir checken das bios 1303 und laden es in einer woche hoch
entschuldigung


----------



## eXce (30. Januar 2009)

Nein, nicht köpfen.. Nur schleifen und mein kühler auch.. Mfg eXce


----------



## nyso (30. Januar 2009)

Wie gesagt, lies dir das da mal bitte durch. Irgendwer meinte da glaub ich nämlich, auf KEINEN FALL schleifen! Nicht das du dir deinen schönen P2940 zerschießt. Wär ja schade drum. 

Na gut, so teuer is er ja auch wieder nicht(im Vergleich zu Intel)

Und das köpfen hörte sich interessant an, PCGH hat so mal die Temp unter OC um 12 C gesenkt

Aber Kühler schleifen hört sich sehr interessant an!
Wenn du da Erfolg hattest kannst du ja sehr gerne mal bescheid sagen


----------



## DANGErde (31. Januar 2009)

köpfen hört sich ja interresant an hab das mal mit mein K2 gemacht nur nach heufigen kühler wechsel bröckelte der kern ein bischen ab an den ecken

aber er rennt immernoch und ich hab auserdem ein schön schlüsselanhänger


----------



## eXce (1. Februar 2009)

will endlich das neue bios haben.. hofftl. wird da mal eine nb vid hinzugefügt..
ht link funzt auch nicht nach oben, nur nach unten.. hoffe die haben sich ins zeug gelegt..
das i tüpfelchen, wäre natürlich CnQ im oc'ed zustand..

edit: sagt mal jungs, wie bekommen wir das hin, dass unsere thread ganz oben immer in der kategorie mobo / ram steht.. wie beim maximus formula ll ..?


mfg eXCe


----------



## DANGErde (1. Februar 2009)

eXce schrieb:


> edit: sagt mal jungs, wie bekommen wir das hin, dass unsere thread ganz oben immer in der kategorie mobo / ram steht.. wie beim maximus formula ll ..?
> 
> 
> mfg eXCe


 


posten posten posten im 5min tackt


----------



## alex0582 (1. Februar 2009)

ne bei den anderen steht WICHTIG davor bei uns nich


----------



## Chris77 (2. Februar 2009)

Hallo Leute! Das neue 1303er lässt sich endlich downloaden unter:

ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/ASUS/mb/socketAM2/Crosshair_II_Formula\1303.zip

Habs schon geflasht und scheint sehr stabil zu sein.


----------



## DANGErde (2. Februar 2009)

danke,

habs auch mal drufgemacht und bis jetzt geht alles


----------



## eXce (3. Februar 2009)

hi..

kanns selber nicht gerade testen.. da ich meine ihs schleife und kühler.. ihs is schon fertig, kühler wird morgen erst..
stimmt jetzt die vcore im cpuid..? lässt sich ht takt hör einstellen..? bisher gings nur tiefer..
CnQ im OC'ed zustand..?


mfg eXce


----------



## eXce (4. Februar 2009)

hi..

so hab jetzt IHS und Kühler plan geschliffen.. macht unter lasst bei mir 10°C aus.. von 63°C auf 53°C..

jetzt mal noch neues bios testen..

edit:das bios is ja n totaler reinfall..
vcore stimmt noch nicht, kein nb vid, kein cnq im oc'ed zustand, htt link geht nicht hör.. schlafen die..??
sagt, wie isn die support mail von asus..?


mfg eXce


----------



## eXce (5. Februar 2009)

Hey leute..

Schreibt mal was.. Wie läufts mit euren p2..? Wieviel mhz habt ihr..? Welche settings..? Usw... 

Mfg eXce


----------



## DANGErde (5. Februar 2009)

P2 ? mein P2 steht auf dem dachboden ^^ kann ihn ja mal runterholen und schreiben wie viel Mhz er hat und settings !

HT tackt kann ich verendern mit mein Phenom I, kommt aber uaf mein fsb an bei ein fsb unter 250 kann ich den HT tackt auf 2,6Ghz machen und bei ein fsb von 250Mhz nur bis 2Ghz

must dich vieleicht gedulten, die mit den Phenom2 werden wo noch arbeiten sien und hatten noch keine zeit irgendwas zu testen !

aber mal ne andere frage wie warm kan ein Phenom 9950be werden, mehr als 62C° ? im sommer werden bestimt einige hitzeprobleme bekommen denk ich !


----------



## eXce (5. Februar 2009)

hi..

keine ahnung, weiss nur, das der phenom2 bis max 62°C darf..
kann nur mitn fsb den ht link erhöhen, so im bios von 1.8 auf zb 24ghz geht net, übernimmt er nicht..


mfg eXce


----------



## DANGErde (5. Februar 2009)

AMD Processors for Desktops: AMD Phenom?, AMD Athlon? FX, AMD Athlon? X2 Dual-Core, AMD Athlon?, and AMD Sempron? Processor


----------



## DANGErde (8. Februar 2009)

habe öfters mal da sproblem das sich bei mir der satacontroller deaktiviert wen ich was im bios verendere !
ist das bei euch auch so ? 
kann es dan auchnicht mehr aktivieren muss immer resetten und das ist ganzschön nervig


----------



## eXce (9. Februar 2009)

nee, bei mir nicht..

nur sata controller..? der rest stimmt..?


mfg eXce


----------



## RatZe (9. Februar 2009)

hey, also ich hatte bis zum Bios 1201 das gleiche Problem. Aber seitdem ich das 1201 drauf hatte war das Problem verschwunden. Was haltet ihr von dem 1303 fürs CH2? Alos ich habs 2 tage drauf gehabt und wieder auf 1201 zurück geflasht da mein rechner spürbar unruhier und lief und sonstige veränbderungen konnte ich nich feststellen. 1 Kleines Problemchen habe ich auch noch. habe mir eine MSI 280 GTX Super-OC geholt. Karte läuft top nur die lüftersteuerung funzt nich. der bleibt immer bei 40% egal wie heiß die karte is. das geht solange bis die karte nur noch grafikfehler macht ode rich den lüfter manuel höher stelle. ansonsten is die performance topp. Mein netzteil müste doch reichen oder? habe ein BeQuiet Straight Power 550. hab sonst noch 2 SATA Platten und 2 SATA DVD laufwerke im rechenr und 1 soundblaster X-Fi


----------



## Shin07 (9. Februar 2009)

RatZe schrieb:


> hey, also ich hatte bis zum Bios 1201 das gleiche Problem. Aber seitdem ich das 1201 drauf hatte war das Problem verschwunden. Was haltet ihr von dem 1303 fürs CH2? Alos ich habs 2 tage drauf gehabt und wieder auf 1201 zurück geflasht da mein rechner spürbar unruhier und lief und sonstige veränbderungen konnte ich nich feststellen. 1 Kleines Problemchen habe ich auch noch. habe mir eine MSI 280 GTX Super-OC geholt. Karte läuft top nur die lüftersteuerung funzt nich. der bleibt immer bei 40% egal wie heiß die karte is. das geht solange bis die karte nur noch grafikfehler macht ode rich den lüfter manuel höher stelle. ansonsten is die performance topp. Mein netzteil müste doch reichen oder? habe ein BeQuiet Straight Power 550. hab sonst noch 2 SATA Platten und 2 SATA DVD laufwerke im rechenr und 1 soundblaster X-Fi



hmm also taugt das 1303 jetzt aktuell was oder sollte man das doch lieber lassen?

Graka lässt sich prima über RT steuern.
ansonstne dein NT hat Gesamt  41 A auf den leitungen mit 33 A kannste nem geoctn quad mit ner gtx 280 laufen lassen. Mit den festplatten weiss ich das allerdings nicht wäre mal einen Test wert. Es  ist ewigkeiten her dass ich Ampere ausgerechnete habe das letzte mal, ich bräucht mal echt wieder jemanden der mir das vorrechnet X_x


----------



## eXce (10. Februar 2009)

@alex..

sag mal hast dein PII übertaktet..?
du hast ja auch 2 8800/9800gt's wie ich..

wieviel pkt hast du in 3dmark06..?
könnteste das mal durchlaufen lassen bei 3.5ghz..


mfg eXce


----------



## Shin07 (10. Februar 2009)

Es hatte noch keiner das Problem, das das Mainboard kein Bild ausgibt oder? habe nur Prozessor, Ram drauf und trotz allem kein Bild.
Falls mir wer sagen könnte wie ich das teil zum Laufen kriege wär ich sehr dankbar ^^.

System: 
Crosshair 2
AMD Phenom II X 4 940
Corsair Dominator Kit 2x 2GB DDR 2 1600
Tagan Pipe Rock 1100 Watt


----------



## DANGErde (11. Februar 2009)

beimir leuft das 1303 wie jedes bios, ohne problem nur mein sata problem bleibt irgendwie bei jeder biosversion.
ich weis auch nicht woran es liegt das sich der controller auf disable stellt und ich ihn auchnicht wieder aktiviren kann ohen cmos zu drücken, der fehler scheint bei mir wilkürlich zu kommen nach zufallsprinzip, mal kommt er wen ich was im bios verendere mal nicht.

@Shin07

ist das mobo neu oder gebraucht lief es schon vorher bei dir ?
kannst du ram cpu NT woanderste testen? 
eigendlcih müste die onboard laufen wen du sie nicht schonmal irgendwan im bios deaktiviert hast.
haste mal cmos gemacht ? hast ne pci oder pci-e graka um im bios zu schauen was los ist
kannst du den speicher mal tauschen ? 1600er wird vieleicht garnicht erkannt !
kenne auch nur speicher bis 1066er


----------



## Shin07 (11. Februar 2009)

DANGErde schrieb:


> beimir leuft das 1303 wie jedes bios, ohne problem nur mein sata problem bleibt irgendwie bei jeder biosversion.
> ich weis auch nicht woran es liegt das sich der controller auf disable stellt und ich ihn auchnicht wieder aktiviren kann ohen cmos zu drücken, der fehler scheint bei mir wilkürlich zu kommen nach zufallsprinzip, mal kommt er wen ich was im bios verendere mal nicht.
> 
> @Shin07
> ...



das Mobo ist neu, es lief bisher noch nicht.
Es wurde ein Ram von anderen hersteller getestet, NT kann ich defekt ausschließen, das lief vor gut ner woche noch auf dem asus striker II
PCI-E graka wurde auch ausprobiert, sowie onboard.
Mobo wurde in nur RAM+CPU,
einmal in CPU
und einmal blank getestet
ergebnis kein signal 
cmos wurde auch schon gedrückt
cih frag mich echt was defekt ist


----------



## DANGErde (12. Februar 2009)

eventuell die onboard graka defect , hab am anfang auch nur mit der gespielt und bei mir gings ohne probleme.
hdmi stecker rein und angeschaltet und fertig wars, ohne probleme


----------



## Shin07 (12. Februar 2009)

ne, is nicht nur die onboard.. haben auch schon andere pci-e grakas angeschraubt ohne das was funzt. Ram ausgetauscht gegen anderen, cpu+ ram entfernt, nur mit cpu laufen lassen etc. evtl denke ich eher ist einer der 780er chips def.


----------



## DANGErde (12. Februar 2009)

naja das die pci-e keinbild warf hat ich auch als ich mir ne nue gekauft habe , da muste ich das netzteil tauschen dan ging es


----------



## cetric (12. Februar 2009)

Hallo,
da mein altes Mainboard den Geist aufgegeben hat, überlege ich mir nun das ASUS Crosshair II Formula zukaufen. 
Allerdings habe ich da noch ein paar fragen. Sicherlich könnt ihr mir hier schnell helfen, oder?

1. Wie sieht das mit meinen 2 GF 8800GTS 640MB (SLI) aus? Kann ich da den Hybrid Support nutzen? Oder nur nVidia Boost? Oder kann ich da mit den Onboard-Grafikkarte gar nicht arbeiten? Irgendwie blicke ich da nicht durch. 
2. Ich habe eine Creative X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Champion. Bekomme ich diese in den oberen PCI Express-Slot, oder stößt diese an dem Kühler an? Zwischen die beiden Grafikkarten wird sie ja sicher nicht gehen, oder?
3. Des Weiteren habe ich 6 SATA Festplatten. Kann ich, wenn ich sie alle anschließe, trotzdem noch den einen IDE-Anschluss nutzen?

Fragen über Fragen…
Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir helfen.
Vielen, vielen Dank schon mal im voraus.
LG,
Cetric


----------



## maGic (12. Februar 2009)

1.) 8800GTS 640MB ist auf G80 basiert, diese Chip ünterstützt keine Hybrid Support.
 Hybrid Support lauft erst ab G92 (außer 8800er)


----------



## Shin07 (12. Februar 2009)

Problem gelöst, es waren die Rams der hat se nicht mit genug strom gepackt  
hab jetzt billig Rams drin und der kasten läuft 
also danke für den netten Support ^^


----------



## cetric (13. Februar 2009)

Danke für die erste Info.
Kann mir zu den beiden anderen Punkten keiner Helfen?
Würd mich sehr freuen.
Will mir ansonsten das Board am WE bzw. anfang nächster Woche holen.


----------



## nyso (13. Februar 2009)

@cetric
Du müsste passen, der "Onboardsound" des C2F ist ja auch ne PCIe-Karte. Die hat sogar nen eigenen Slot. Da wo wir unseren Onboardsound haben steckst du dann halt die Creative rein. Der Steckplatz liegt übrigens ÜBER den Grafikkartenslots, also kannst du die plus 3xSLI reinbauen
Zumindest so wie ich das sehe, kann mich natürlich auch irren.


----------



## eXce (13. Februar 2009)

Hatte ich auch schon vor mit der creative soundkarte.. Bloß, passt diese nicht.. Der mobo kühler stört.. Dann hab ich mir ne pci-e riser card geholt und dann ging es aber trotzdem nicht, glaube auch mal gelesen zu haben, dass da nur die orig. passt.. Hab dann die pci-e umgetauscht gegen eine pci extreme gamer von creative..
Edit: neues bios 1402 is auf asus ftp.. Sagt mal (die die ein p2 haben) habt ihr im bios eine cpu-nb voltage und wird bei euch die v core richtig ausgelesen in cpu-y..?

Mfg eXce


----------



## DANGErde (13. Februar 2009)

@cetric

also wen du den hybrid nicht nutzen kannst und den onboard sound auch nicht brauchst würde ich mir ein anderes kaufen ohne die 2 extras.

ich weis ich hab auch ein cf2 und nutze den sound und die onboard graka nicht, aber jetzt wär ich auch schlauer und würd ein anderes nehmen und bevor du fragst meine Fatal1ty ist die PCI version

@eXce

danke für die info , hast es schon getestet ?


----------



## nyso (13. Februar 2009)

Bei mir erkennt CPU-Z die V-Core gar nicht, egal welches Bios.
Es zeigt immer 1,35V an, selbst wenn 1,55V anliegen.
Nur PC Probe von Asus selbst erkennt alles richtig.
Das neue Bios scheint stabil zu laufen, hab jetzt aber keine Zeit zum übertakten, immerhin ist morgen ja Valentinstag und ich hab ne anspruchsvolle Frau

EDIT: CPU-Z 1.50 ist da, da soll der P2 Support besser sein. Vielleicht erkennt er da die Vcore unserer P2's.


----------



## eXce (14. Februar 2009)

hi..

was denn, das bios oder mit der pci-e soundkarte..?

pci-e soundkarte passt nicht in den erste pci-e x1 und funzt auch nicht mit ner riser card (verlängerung) in den anderen pci-e x1 ging sie..


mfg eXce


----------



## kai84m (16. Februar 2009)

Wer hat schon probiert ob beim C2F 1402 CnQ mit erhöhtem Multi funktioniert? Beim Vorgänger Bios hat es nicht geklappt! Wäre aber schon toll wenns gehen würde.

Achso: Hab eine Phenom 2 940 @ 3,2GHZ Multi 16!

Wenn ich CnQ einschalte lief der multi bisher wieder mit 15

gruß 
Kai


----------



## nyso (16. Februar 2009)

Das C2F unterstützt wein CnQ, wenn der Rechner übertaktet ist. Wenn du CnQ  also anschaltest, gehen deine OC-Einstellunden auf Default. 
Und klar lässt der sich per Multi OC'n, meiner läuft grad bei 223x16 glaub ich.


----------



## RatZe (16. Februar 2009)

Hey, also irgendwas muss ja schon Faul sein am 1303 Bios wenn Asus direkt eine neues hinterher schießt oder wie seht ihr das? Ich hab mir gerade nen Phenom 2 940 bestellt. Bin ja mal echt gespannt ob der wirklich so gut ist wie überall im Internet zu lesen ist.


----------



## alex0582 (16. Februar 2009)

das ist er er ist wirklich der hammer


----------



## kai84m (17. Februar 2009)

Kühl und gutes OC-Potenzial! Also ich bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Phenom 2!
Selbst GTA 4 lässt sich mit Super spielen!

3dMark Vantage(Performance): >18.000


----------



## DANGErde (17. Februar 2009)

naja bin mal auf den sommer gespannt ob die dan immer noch soooo kühl bleiben


----------



## nyso (17. Februar 2009)

Meiner definitiv

Cooler Master HAF 932 mit 3x230mm Lüftern + 1x140mm + 1x120mm plus CPU-Kühler Thermalright IFX 14 mit (bald) 2x Scythe Kama S-Flex 1600
Mom. nur 1x Scythe Kama S-Flex 1200, PHenom 2 940 @4x3GHz mit 30 C, bald bei 25C

Die kühlen besser als ne normale WaKü


----------



## Merty (18. Februar 2009)

Habe letztes Wochenende die neue BIOS Version 14.02 geflasht und den PC einige Stunden getestet.

Kurz: Empfehlenswert !! Läuft absolut stabil und unterstützt bereits aktuell verfügbare AM3 CPUs.


----------



## Mindfuck (19. Februar 2009)

Kann mir jemand einen Wakü Chipsatz Kühler empfehlen? Oder gibts da auch ein Set mit spannungswandler? Ich finde da nichts...


----------



## RatZe (19. Februar 2009)

Hey leute, mein Phenom 2 is nu da. Das teil is echt der Hammer. Läuft bei mir schonma stabil auf 3,5 GHZ mit default spannung Mehr habe ich noch nich getestet. 3DMark06 sagt knapp 17000 punkte, geht abe rbestimmt noch mehr wenn ich mein windows ma neu mache da ich in letzter zeit viel rummgespielt habe und alles doch recht durchnander is. Mein Noctua NH-U12P hält das ganze im idle bei 28-30 grad, Vollast ca 40. Bin rundum Mega zufrieden damit


----------



## alex0582 (19. Februar 2009)

is doch toll siehste kein fehlgriff das teil kannst mal dein system in deine signatur machen oder mal posten hab auch knapp 17k mit meinem


----------



## RatZe (20. Februar 2009)

Hey, also mein System

AMD Phenom II x4 940 @ 3,5 GHZ
Noctua NH-U12P CPU Kühler
ASUS Crosshair 2 Formula (Bios 1402)
2*2 GB G.E.I.L GX24GB8500C5UDC @1100 MHZ
MSI Super-OC GeForce GTX 280
Creative X-Fi Extreme Music
Be Quiet Straight Power 550
1TB Hitachi 7200U 8,5 ms
250 GB Hitachi 7200U 8,5 ms
Aero Cool Medi Tower
ASUS DVD Laufwerk
ASUS DVD Brenner
ASUS 22" TFT
Razer Krait Maus
Razer Tarantula Keyboard

Hab einfach ma alles aufgelistet, Signatur hab ich nochma extra eingetragen.  Das ganze läuft mit Vista x64


----------



## signore rossi (20. Februar 2009)

Hi, ich habe seid gestern auch das Crosshair II  und habe mit einem X2 6400 das Board das erste mal angeworfen und das das Bios auf 1402 geflasht. Danach den auch neuen PII 940 eingebaut. Hat alles wunderbar geklappt 

Die einzige Schwierigkeit bisher, ich kann den NB Multi nicht ändern. Der Menüpunkt wird angezeigt, aber die Schrift ist grau und es lässt sich nix einstellen  Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?

Gruss Rossi


----------



## RatZe (20. Februar 2009)

Overclock Einstellung auf "Manuel" setzen??
sonst wüßt ich nix. Also bei mir kann ich auf Manuel alles nach belieben einstellen

MFG Thomas


----------



## signore rossi (20. Februar 2009)

hab ich alles ausprobiert... manuell, standard etc. 

Aber kann es sein das es am eingeschalteten CnQ liegt? Muss ich gleich mal ausprobieren, wenn ich nachhause komme. 

Aber, danke dir für den Tip. Gruss Rossi


----------



## RatZe (20. Februar 2009)

Also wenn ich CnQ anhabe dan kann ich trotzdem alles einstellen. nur ändert sich nix nachm neustart obwohl die einstellungen so stehen wie ich sie gemacht habe. CnQ aus. einstellung ist da.


----------



## eXce (21. Februar 2009)

@ ratze..

was hastn fürn os.. mich würde mal ein 3dmark06 bench von dir interessieren.. besonders die cpu score..

mfg eXce


----------



## Mindfuck (21. Februar 2009)

ist es richtig das ich erst im bios die oc einstellungen vornehmen muss und dann im vista per nvsystemsteuerung ? bei mir werden die einstellungen sonst nicht übernommen und beim boot up zeigt er keine frequenz an....


----------



## RatZe (22. Februar 2009)

@ eXel

Hey hab mal nen Screenshot gemacht.


----------



## RatZe (22. Februar 2009)

Hab nochmal bissel rummgespielt und nochma knapp 200 Pünktchen rausgeholt


----------



## eXce (22. Februar 2009)

warum machsten nicht einfach 200x17.5 haste auch 3.5ghz und und dann kannste auch nb freq hör einstellen.. hab 2600mhz
hör geht ned, weil wir kein cpu-nb voltage haben.. 

mfg eXce


----------



## RatZe (22. Februar 2009)

@ eXel hab die NB freq. höher gestellt. gleichzeitig den FSB von 270 beibehalten. Wiso es gibt doch die einstellung "vbbNB Voltage". hab sie bei mir auf +200mv gestellt. habe jetzt eine NB freq. von 2700. 3DMark nochma laufen lassen. siehe da die 17000 geknackt. 17225 Punkte  Ob da wohl noch mehr geht. Hab nochma nen Screenshot gemacht


----------



## eXce (22. Februar 2009)

hi..

ja das ist aber nur die nb kern.. siehst du gut in everest bzw im bios..

vddnb bios = nb kern in everest -> 1.65v bei mir.. 

die cpu-nb voltage ist aber 1.175 @ default

und das siehst du wiederum in everest unter overclock.. da hast dann cpu vid und nb vid..

das ist nicht das gleiche.. ich hab ein bios screenshot gesehen von der 0502bios version.. da gabs diese option noch, stand genau unter nb multi..

warum es die nicht mehr gibt, keine ahnung.. wollte mal bei asus anrufen, bin aber noch nicht zu gekommen.. 

mfg eXce


----------



## eXce (26. Februar 2009)

Hey ratze..

Probier mal ob die ganze sache auch prime95 stable ist.. Bei mir hat die erhöhung der vddnb nichts gebracht.. Wieviel zeigt er bei dir unter everest - sensoren - north bridge kern an @ default vddnb..? 

Mfg eXce


----------



## f3rr1s (27. Februar 2009)

Hi,
Ich habe seit heute meinen Phenom II 940 und habe ein Problem. 
Ich kann weder mit CPU Z oder Everest meine Vcore Spanung auslesen.
Ich ändere sie im Bios aber CPU Z und Everest ändert sich nix.

Desweiteren bekomme ich den Pc nicht höher als mit einem 18,5 Multi ins Windows gibt dann Bluescreen.
Selbst bei 1.5Vcore nicht.
Ist das Normal ?

Bios habe ich das 1303 drauf
CPU Fertigungsdatum ist 0852

EDIT: Habe gerade das 1402 Bios drauf gemacht keine änderung und Asus PC Probe zeigt eine Vcore von 1.39V - 1.41V an obwohl das ganze auf Auto steht im bios -.-

anbei Screen von CPU Z


----------



## nyso (28. Februar 2009)

Also zuerst, CPU-Z erkennt die CPU-Voltage nicht. Installier PC Probe II von der Treiber-DVD oder lade dir die neuest Version aus dem Netz. Das erkennt sämtliche Einstellungen, Temps usw korrekt.
Und nebenbei, arbeite doch mal nen bissl mit dem Bus-Speed. Nicht soviel Multi, dadurch geht der HT-Link nicht höher. Bei 3,7-3,8 müsste der aber bei über 2000 sein. Dadurch ist dein System dann instabil. 225*17 laufen z.B. wunderschön stabil, zumindest bei mir. Aber auch 250*15 usw, alles schon mal probiert und geklappt.


----------



## f3rr1s (28. Februar 2009)

Ah danke stimt PC Probe geht. Nur komisch das auf Auto das Board volle 1.39 V auf die CPU gibt wtf.

Mit Bus Speed und HT etc habe ich vorhin schon bissel rum gespielt werde das Morgen warscheinlich nochmal genauer testen.

danke für die Hilfe


----------



## eXce (28. Februar 2009)

hmm..

das aber everest zeigt bei mir die vcore aber auch genau an..
meine PII 940 hat auch ne standart vcore von 1.39v.. entweder ist es ein bug oder du hast ebenfalls wie ich ein schlechte cpu.. amd gibt ja vor 0.875-1.5V für 3ghz.. haste ne schlechte brauch er 1.5v und haste ne gute brauch er 0.875v..
meiner braucht auch für 3.5 ghz 1.475v und für 3.6 ghz 1.5v..

wäre mal interessant, was andere für ne standart vcore.. wer das liesst und n PII hat, wäre nett wenn ihr mal eure standart vcore postet..




mfg eXce


----------



## nyso (28. Februar 2009)

Also meiner läuft auch Standard auf 1,39V, und für Spiele-stabile 3,8GHz brauchte ich trotzdem bloß 1,47V. 
Schon mal auf die Idee gekommen, dass 1,39V normal sein soll?
Oder das unser Board der Fehler ist? Vielleicht braucht der Phenom2 eigentlich bloß 1,35V, aber das CH2 gibt 1,39V. Ich bin mir relativ sicher, dass der Phenom2 für 3GHz auch mit 1,3V oder weniger problemlos laufen würde.


----------



## eXce (28. Februar 2009)

wenn das mal kein dummer zufall ist..
ich bekomm nächste woche nochmal ne neue cpu und dann mal schauen, was die angibt..
die sollte weniger als 1.28v nehmen bei 3ghz
wie ich schon geschrieben habe, ist es von cpu zu cpu verschieden 0.875-1.5V laut amd..

läuft deiner prime stable..?

mfg eXce


----------



## nyso (28. Februar 2009)

Nein, aber als ich ihn bei 3,5 und 3,8GHz mit Prime getestet hab, lief er auch mit 3Ghz nicht Prime-stabil.

Vor nen paar Tagen aber doch, keine Ahnung wieso auf einmal bzw. warum damals nicht.
Da ich aber momentan den Boxed-Kühler draufhaben muss kann ich das nicht nochmal testen.
Mein IFX-14 hat ne konkave Bodenplatte, Sch...-Modell erwischt. In nen paar Tagen müsste ich aber nen neuen haben, dann ist wieder benchen möglich


----------



## eXce (28. Februar 2009)

die sind doch mit absicht konkav.. hab meine ultra extreme 120 auf arbeit plan gefrässt..


----------



## f3rr1s (28. Februar 2009)

naja mit "Standard" Vcore von 1,350 V leuft meine CPU Prime Stable mit  3,0ghz 15x200.
Liegt denke ich eher am Board das es zu viel Vcore bei Auto drauf gibt.

Werde heute Testen was 24/7 Takt so machbar ist mal schauen.


----------



## nyso (28. Februar 2009)

Ja, etwas konkav ist Absicht. Aber der war übertrieben. Lag nur in der Mitte auf der CPU auf. 
Manche sind laut PCGH zu konkav, und laut anderen Quellen ist das dann ein Garantiegrund. Also mal gucken


----------



## elbe1981 (1. März 2009)

Ich habe seit einigen Tagen auch das Board, habe es zusammen mit einem Phenom II x4 940 B.E. und einem 4GB Kitt von G.Skill cl5 1000MHz gekauft. Nun meine Frage, ich hab definitiv den "neuen" RAM (ohne Halteklammern etc.), der lässt sich nicht so übertakten wie der alte! Das Board unterstützt 1000MHz RAM laut Verpackung überhaupt nicht. Ich hab mich bei diesem Kauf einfach auf die aktuelle Konstallation aus der PCGH verlassen, die haben den RAM aber mit 8ooMHz genutzt (glaub ich), da dass mit meinem RAM nicht mehr geht frag ich mich nun ob ich mir gleich neuen Speicher bestellen sollte, wenn ja, welcher ist denn der schnellste?

Ich kann den RAM noch nicht mal testen, da mir noch Teile fehlen, würde der Rechner mit diesem RAM (1000MHz) überhaupt starten geschweige denn stabil laufen?


----------



## eXce (1. März 2009)

also bei dem board läuft 1066mhz speicher..
hab ja auch 4x1gb riegel und die laufen auf 535mhz sprich 1070mhz..
die schnellste speicher für das board mit guten p/l verhältniss sind ocz reaper mit 1200mhz.. ob die auf dem board laufen, weiss ich leider nicht..

also würd ich mal mitn anderen speicher probieren..



mfg eXce


----------



## elbe1981 (1. März 2009)

Wenn du sagst dein Speicher läuft gut, probier ich es einfach mit deinem!
Dann bin ich auf der sicheren Seite. Hab kein Bock nachher 5 Kitts hier rumliegen zu haben.


----------



## eXce (1. März 2009)

kannste auch machen..

mfg eXce


----------



## kai84m (4. März 2009)

Ist es eigentlich normal das PC Probe 2 bei der DDR2 Spannung mehr Volt anzeigt als im Bios eingestellt!

Hab meine OCZ Reaper 1066 im Bios auf 2,12 Volt eingestellt, PC Probe zeigt aber zwischen 2.18-2,21 Volt an!
(5-5-5-15 2T)

Welcher Wert stimmt? Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrung gemacht?

Gruß
Kai


----------



## eXce (5. März 2009)

Das board übervoltet ein bissle..


mfg eXce


----------



## kai84m (5. März 2009)

Mhmm...Schonmal Danke!

Bei der CPU Voltage liegt er 0,01 Volt niedriger.


----------



## Hoods (14. März 2009)

Hallo zusammen! 

Folgende Hardware: 
Phenom II 940 BE 
Asus Crosshair II Formula BIOS 1303 
2x2 GB Corsair Dominator 1066 5-5-5-15 2T 
Vista 64 
zZt. noch onboard GPU 

Ich war ja schon froh das das Crosshair mit Phenom II anlief. 
Soweit so gut. 
Auf AUTO Einstellungen lief der RAM nur mit 800 MHz. 
Man ist ja nicht auf den Kopf gefallen, also die RAM Spannung auf 2.1 V erhöht und 1066 sowie die Timings 5-5-5-15 2T eingestellt. Ganged an. 
Windows schmiert mit Bluescreen ab. 
Nun mal mit unganged versucht, Windows bootet zwar nur schmiert Prime mit Fehlern ab und kurz dannach auch Windows....
Ausserdem läuft der RAM auf 1075 ...
Asus liebt wohl die krummen Zahlen?! 


Im übrigen : Die VDDBN Spannung (selbst auf AUTO) ist teilweise extrem hoch (PC Probe Warnung) wird nun der RAM auf 1066 (1075!?) gestellt steigt die Spannung auf bis zu 1.7 V ! 

Wie bekomm ich den RAM zum laufen ?! Ab welcher Spannung ist die VDDNB bedenklich ?! 

Noch etwas am Rande : Wenn ich den FSB von 200 auch nur ein klein wenig anhebe erhalte ich ebenfalls einen Bluescreen (1.35 V)

Ich bin echt am verzweifeln und so langsam "leiert" mein Bios Reset Knöpfchen aus ....


----------



## Warni (15. März 2009)

Hallo,

da ich fast das selbe System wie Du hast:

Phenom II 940 BE
Asus Crosshair II Formula BIOS 1402 
Corsair Dominator 1066 5-5-5-15 2T 
XP Home
EVGA 260

kenne ich die Probleme gut.
Mein Ram läuft auf 1070 statt 1066,nun ja.
Hatte am Anfang auch mit Bluescreen zu kämpfen was ich nun in den Griff bekommen habe.
Bei mir laufen die Speicher im Unganged Modus mit 1,98 V Stabil,gleichzeitig verschwand nun auch das Problem mit der VDDBN Spannung.(bei mir waren es 1,65-1,70 V).Aktuell 1,55-1,57 ,nun meckert PC Probe auch nicht mehr.
Was ich aber komisch finde ist, das wenn man die DDR Spannung auf 2,1 V erhöht das dann zur selben Zeit die VDDBN Spannung hoch geht.
Was du auch noch machen solltest ist das Bios zu Aktualisieren (1402)
Hmm,grad ist mein Alarm auch wieder angegangen VDDBN Spannung 1,58 V.

Vieleicht können das die Profis mal erklären 

MfG Warni


----------



## Hoods (15. März 2009)

Die Frage stellt sich für mich wie du das in den Griff bekommen hast ? 
Mal abgesehen das mein Speicher nicht unter 2.1 V mit 1070 ans laufen zu bekommen war, zwar lief er mal auf 1070 aber prime sowie Windows schmieren ab....und dann wie gesagt die VDDNB ....
Spannung für die VDDNB ist (lt. ProbeII) irgendwas mit 1.1 - 1.4 ....
Also wäre kuhl wenn du mir sagen könntest wie du den RAM stabil! mit 1070 ans laufen gebracht hast


----------



## kai84m (16. März 2009)

Habe ein vergleichbares Problem! 
Hatte heftige Probleme mein System Prime Blend Stable mit 1066 Rams zu bekommen. Habe meine Geil Rams (aus der QVL) nun auf 800 4-4-4-12@1,9V laufen. Hatte gestern versucht via Refernztakt 230*15 zu übertakten - da hat er nicht mal mehr gebootet! VCore müsste reichen da er mit 210*16,5 (DDR2 800) stabil läuft!

Muss ich wenn ich über 230*15 hochtakte vielleicht den K8 <->NB-HT Speed manuell auf 1800-2000MHZ setzten? oder reicht die Ram Spannung nicht für 460 MHZ @ 4-4-4-12?
Was empfehlt ihr in Bezug auf die Spannungen bein 230*15? Vcore müsste ja eigentlich reichen?! Ist ja, wie gesagt auf 210*16,5 (Prime)Stable!

LG
Kai


----------



## alex0582 (17. März 2009)

das board hat schon seit eh und je probleme mit 1066er rams deswegen hab ich die g skill f2 8000 genommen die kann man sich dann so weit anpassen wie es das board mag


----------



## Merty (17. März 2009)

Also ich kann Eure RAM-Probleme überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen. Entweder hatte ich ein Riesenglück mit meinen Speicherriegeln oder mit meinem Board.

Ich hatte bereits folgende RAMs auf meinem Board getestet:
- natürlich meine APOGEE GTs (siehe Sig)
- G.SKILL PC2-1066 C5
- Kingston HyperX PC2-8500

Die liefen alle problemlos mit 1.066mhz und 2,1 V Spannung...


----------



## Hoods (18. März 2009)

Kann mir jemand (möglichst schnell) sagen ob der IFX 14 in Verbindung mit Dominator Vollbestückung passt ?! 
Der Postbote kommt heute mit dem Nachnahme Paket


----------



## kai84m (18. März 2009)

Merty schrieb:


> Also ich kann Eure RAM-Probleme überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen. Entweder hatte ich ein Riesenglück mit meinen Speicherriegeln oder mit meinem Board.
> 
> Ich hatte bereits folgende RAMs auf meinem Board getestet:
> - natürlich meine APOGEE GTs (siehe Sig)
> ...



Bei mir lief es im großen und ganzen auch Problemlos mit DDR1066 anber Prime Blend ist nach ein paar minuten immer rausgeflogen! Mit DDR840 und 4-4-4-12 läufts auch super wobei 3dMark Vantage CPU Score und Cinebench etwas nach unten gewandert sind! 
Wenigstens brauchen sich die i7 User jetzt keine sorgen machen das mein MCT abraucht


----------



## Vommy (22. März 2009)

Das problem mit den Rams habe ich jetzt schon in verschoedenen Foren gelesen.

Zum einen Solltet ihr den ram unter den Hersteller Einsellungen mit Memtast86+ testen. 
Wenn fehler auftreten dann bei 800 Mhz (5er Timings) und unter 2 Volt testen.
Fallen dort keine Fehler auf, kann es am IMC liegen.
Um den dann sicher zu gehen, den Ram bei 800 Mhz und über 2Volt testen.

Einerseits kann es sein, dass der Ram defekt ist und bei höheren Frequenzen nicht mehr mitspielt ( bei 800 Mhz Top - bei 1066 Flop )

Es kann auch an einen defekten Memorycontroller in der CPU liegen. Viele haben Probleme, ( besonders bei Ph2 ) dass der Controller keine 2V schafft und einfach nicht stabil läuft. Wäre in dem Fall eine Garantieleistung also den PH2 zurück schicken und neuen ordern.

Das Problem soll auch beim Ph1 gewesen sein, aber da finde ich weniger treffer.


----------



## eXce (26. März 2009)

neues bios jungs und mädels..
aber wie immer hat sich zum gähnen viel geändert.. 

ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/ASUS/mb/so...rmula_1502.zipftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/ASUS/mb/socketAM2/Crosshair_II_Formula/crosshairIIformula_1502.zip


mfg eXce


----------



## DANGErde (27. März 2009)

hmmmm.... das bios wird bei mir garnicht gelistet auf asus !
oder haben die es schon wieder rausgenommen ? was sind dne die verbesserungen ? denke mal nur die neuen cpu's, wa?


----------



## onkel78 (29. März 2009)

Kann mir jemand Speicher für das Bord empfehlen habe es mir gerade gekauft und will jetzt RAM kaufen bloß welchen? Und welches Bios ist das Beste für das Bord!


----------



## DANGErde (29. März 2009)

Merty schrieb:


> Ich hatte bereits folgende RAMs auf meinem Board getestet:
> - natürlich meine APOGEE GTs (siehe Sig)
> - G.SKILL PC2-1066 C5
> - Kingston HyperX PC2-8500
> ...


 
das beste bios ist eigentlich immer das aktuelle ich persönlich nutze das 130


----------



## Tueddel (31. März 2009)

Ich habe das Mainboard seit 7 Tagen im Einsatz und es läuft super ! Eine kleine Sache gibt es Ich musste (erst meine kürzlich erworbenen) SATA-Kabel mit Klammer wieder zurück tauschen gegen die ohne. Schade aber bald kommt mein großer RaidController dann ist es egal ! Hat denn jemand schon das 1502 Bios getestet ??? und Noch eine Frage: Nutzt denn noch jemand eine Physx Onbord GPU ?


----------



## VulcanI2aven (31. März 2009)

onkel78 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand Speicher für das Bord empfehlen habe es mir gerade gekauft und will jetzt RAM kaufen bloß welchen? Und welches Bios ist das Beste für das Bord!



Kann nur die empfehlen. Laufen bei mir seit über 6 monaten im Dauerbetrieb (8GB) [unganged] ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Arbeitsspeicher - DDR2 - DDR2-1066 - OCZ DIMM 4 GB DDR2-1066 Kit


----------



## DANGErde (31. März 2009)

onbord physik gpu wäre nur eine bremse wen man eine grafikkarte besser als gf9500-9600 benutzt !
also nein !

hab mir jetzt auch ein 940BE geleistet und ne zweite 260²gtx 216
hier mein ventage punkte

3DMark Score P18494 
CPU Score 35363 
Graphics Score 16226 

3DMark06 Score
17102

bios 1502


----------



## Merty (1. April 2009)

Hallo Leute, habe inzwischen die aktuelle BIOS-Version 15.02 geflasht und meinen PC eine Weile getestet.

Läuft einwandfrei und stabil. Kurz: empfehlenswert !


----------



## alex0582 (1. April 2009)

wunderbar dann werd eich es auchmal flashen hoffe alles läuft dann noch top


----------



## rush111 (4. April 2009)

> Auf AUTO Einstellungen lief der RAM nur mit 800 MHz.
> Man ist ja nicht auf den Kopf gefallen, also die RAM Spannung auf 2.1 V erhöht und 1066 sowie die Timings 5-5-5-15 2T eingestellt. Ganged an.
> Windows schmiert mit Bluescreen ab.
> Nun mal mit unganged versucht, Windows bootet zwar nur schmiert Prime mit Fehlern ab und kurz dannach auch Windows....



Bei mir genau das gleiche. Im Bios werden auf der Auto-Einstellung nur 800 Mhz angezeigt. Ändere ich es genauso wie du händisch auf 2.1 V und stell die Timings auf 5-5-5-15 2T bzw. auf Ganged funktionieren sie erst. Ich bekomm aber im Gegensatz zu dir keine Fehlermeldung im Windows.



> Im übrigen : Die VDDBN Spannung (selbst auf AUTO) ist teilweise extrem hoch (PC Probe Warnung) wird nun der RAM auf 1066 (1075!?) gestellt steigt die Spannung auf bis zu 1.7 V !
> 
> Wie bekomm ich den RAM zum laufen ?! Ab welcher Spannung ist die VDDNB bedenklich ?!



Hab genau das gleiche Problem mit VDDNB. Asus Probe gibt ständig einen zu hohen Wert mit 1,62V - 1,65V an. Weiss nicht was ich da noch umstellen soll. Aber wann wird der zu hohe Wert wirklich bedenklich????

*Meine System:*
Phenom II 940 BE
Asus Crosshair II Formula BIOS 1502 
2x 2 GB OCZ Reaper HPC Edition CL5-5-5-18 (DDR2-1066)
ASUS EN8800GTS
Win XP Prof. SP3

Hab den CPU auf 3,6 Ghz mit Vcore 1,4250 stabil laufen.


----------



## eXce (5. April 2009)

läuft bei mir auch so auf 1,65v mal 1.7v..
hatte bis jetzt noch keine probleme..

mit den rams, alles auf auto in dram option.. ausser halt ganged oder unganged (wie ihrs wollt)
zurück innen extreme tweaker, spannung einstellen (was der ram brauch, steht aufn ram, evtl. ein bissle hör) und dann sli ready auf an, und dann high freq einstellen, dann solltes eigtl. laufen..
vorraussetzung: ihr habt sli ready ram...

@rush111.. stell mal deine nb freq ein bissle hör.. meine läuft mit 2610MHz.. das bringt gut speicherbandbreite..


mfg eXce


----------



## rush111 (5. April 2009)

Hallo eXce!

So hab meinen CPU wieder auf den Standardtakt gestellt aber macht auch keinen Unterschied. Das hab ich in einem anderem Forum gefunden

VDDNB: Voltage DDram2 NorthBridge
Laut AMD Phenom Datenblatt handelt es sich um die Spannung der Hauptstromversorgung der Northbridge-Schaltkreise im Phenom Processor. Diese sollte nicht über 1,550V liegen.



> mit den rams, alles auf auto in dram option.. ausser halt ganged oder unganged (wie ihrs wollt)


Auf Auto erkennt er meine Ram nur mit 800 mhz.



> und dann high freq einstellen, dann solltes eigtl. laufen..
> vorraussetzung: ihr habt sli ready ram...


Das sind meine Ram dürften noch nicht sli ready sein od?
OCZ Technology | Products | Memory | OCZ DDR2 PC2-8500 Reaper HPC 4GB Edition



> @rush111.. stell mal deine nb freq ein bissle hör.. meine läuft mit 2610MHz.. das bringt gut speicherbandbreite..


Wo stell ich das genau ein?

Kann mir jemand sagen was AI Clock Skew genau ist? Bei einem steht Delay 300ps und beim anderen 150ps??

Hab mal ein paar Fotos von meinen Einstellungen im Bios gemacht.


----------



## eXce (5. April 2009)

nb freq stellste unter cpu_nb multi ein..
cpu_nb multi x cpu freq = nb freq takt..!!

doch sind auch sli ready memory's, haben laut geizhals auch ein epp porfil..
somit müssten se dann laufen auf 1066mhz..

ai clock skew ist, die verzögerung von cpu zu den rambänken a und b..
die einen sind nähr dran als die anderen..
habs bei mir auch nur auf auto.. hab damit keine probl.

mfg eXce


----------



## rush111 (5. April 2009)

Danke für die Antwort werd ich morgen mal testen.

Hast du auch einen Phenom II 940 BE??? Wenn ja was hast du genau für Einstellungen? Wie hoch hast du ihn übertaktet?


----------



## eXce (6. April 2009)

meine läuft auf 3.5ghz und 2.6ghz nb freq.
hab nur sli ready an -> somit 1066mhz -> ganged mode..

und dann rspannungen angepasst.. cpu und ram..


mfg eXce


----------



## rush111 (6. April 2009)

> meine läuft auf 3.5ghz und 2.6ghz nb freq.
> hab nur sli ready an -> somit 1066mhz -> ganged mode..



Werd ich testen!



> und dann rspannungen angepasst.. cpu und ram..


Wie hoch hast du die Vcore erhöht??? Ram 2.1V nehm ich an und CPU??


----------



## eXce (7. April 2009)

ram hab ich auf 2.2v
kannste doch nicht meine werte 1:1 kopieren..
musst selbst rausfinden wie deine cpu geht.. ich hab z.b nich sonne gute..
geh einfach mit standart vcore (1.39v) mit dem multi in 0.5 schritten hoch bis er nicht mehr hochfährt, dann gibst du ein bissle mehr vcore z.b 1.42v und dann wieder weiter mitn multi.. bis du dein gewünschte taktrate erreicht hast, zb. 3.8ghz und dann ladeste dir prime95 runter und guckst ob er stabil läuft, wenn nicht -> bissle mehr vcore.. bis er stabil läuft, kann aber auch sein das er mit 3.8 hochfährt, aber nicht stabil zu betreiben ist.. dann musste mit runter mitn takt.. prime95 sollte schon 6std laufen.. dann kann man sagen er ist stabil..
und danach mit dem cpu_nb muti, bloß hier gibts bei unserem board keine spannung.. musst auch so testen, wie mit der cpu.. aber erst wenn die cpu stabil hast, ansonsten weisste ja nicht, was es ist..

hab für meinen 1.475v vore bei 3.5ghz stabil.. für 3.6ghz bräuchte ich schon 1.5v, was mir aber zuviel ist.. hab nu luftkühlung..
immer schön temps im auge behalten, am besten mit everest -> er sollte unter volllast max 62°C haben.. ideal wären 58°C damit du auch noch reserven hast, sommer kommt ja auch noch..



mfg eXce


----------



## rush111 (9. April 2009)

> kannste doch nicht meine werte 1:1 kopieren..
> musst selbst rausfinden wie deine cpu geht.. ich hab z.b nich sonne gute..



Das ist mir schon klar wollte nur wissen, wie du ihn stabil bekommen hast. Hab ihn eine zeitlang auf  3,6 Ghz mit Vcore 1,4250 laufen lassen, nur er blieb dann doch nicht mehr stabil...



> prime95 sollte schon 6std laufen.. dann kann man sagen er ist stabil..


ok solange hab ich es nicht laufen lassen.



> hab für meinen 1.475v vore bei 3.5ghz stabil.. für 3.6ghz bräuchte ich schon 1.5v, was mir aber zuviel ist.. hab nu luftkühlung..


Das ist schon viel 1,5V trau ich ihn mir nicht laufen zu lassen, hab auch nur eine Lüftkühlung.



> immer schön temps im auge behalten, am besten mit everest -> er sollte unter volllast max 62°C haben.. ideal wären 58°C damit du auch noch reserven hast, sommer kommt ja auch noch..


Ich lese die Temps mit dem Asus Probe Tool aus, das sollte auch realativ genau sein, ich werd mal herumprobieren ob ich ihn auf 3,5ghz stabil zum laufen bekomme.

Trotzdem beunruhig mit noch immer der zu hohe VDDNB Wert, möchte nicht das dann bald was kaputt wird..


----------



## Elkhife (15. April 2009)

Ich weiß nicht ganz ob meine Frage hier richtig ist oder ob sie schon gestellt wurde (hab keine Zeit/ Lust alle 41 Seiten zu lesen^^).

Ich habe vor mir das Board und eine GTX260 zu kaufen. Meine frage ist nun ob Hybrid SLI sinnvoll läuft und ob die Leistung der onbroad Graka für PhysX ausreicht oder Leistungseinbrüche zu erwarten sind.


----------



## Tueddel (15. April 2009)

Also ich betreibe den Onbord Grafikchip mit 625 Mhz Chip und 1512 Mhz Shader und erreicht damit im Fluidmark ca 1500 punkte gegenüber der CPU mit ca 1300 Punkte und warum nicht als Physx nutzen wenns drauf ist neben SLI-Gespann von 2 8800GT.


----------



## eXce (16. April 2009)

was erreichste in 3d mark 06..? bei welchen settings.. kannst ja mal n bild machen, von gpu-z und cpu-z (mit dem memory reiter)..
schon klar, das die cpu keine chance hat aber deine 8800gt's berechnen ja auch physx im sli und das wesentlich schneller als die onboard und erst recht wie cpu..
und so wird doch die onboard karte nur zur bremse..?!

mfg eXce


----------



## DANGErde (16. April 2009)

die onboard graka bremmst das system voll aus bei physik bringt nur was um energie zu sparen


----------



## rush111 (17. April 2009)

Neues Bios gibs. Werd ich jetzt mal testen, vielleicht ist dann der VDDNB Wert nicht mehr so hoch.

Crosshair II Formula BIOS 1602
Support new CPUs. Please refer to our website at: ASUSTeK Computer Inc.-Support-


----------



## DANGErde (17. April 2009)

eigendlich ist das einzige was das bios bringt die unterstüzung für die Phenom IIX4 945 (HDX945FBK4DGI),3.0GHz,125W,rev.C2,SocketAM3,Quad-Core


----------



## DANGErde (21. April 2009)

und hast du getestet ? gibts noch mehr erneuerungen oder neue probleme ?


----------



## eXce (22. April 2009)

läuft wie immer..
bei den hammer veränderungen, was willst da erwarten..


mfg eXce


----------



## DANGErde (23. April 2009)

nur ne info das es stabiel leuft
hätte ja sein können das die was verfuscht haben


----------



## alex0582 (23. April 2009)

hab auch das neue bios drauf und fast 1000 Punkte mehr im 3dmark 06 also müssen sie ja an der performance was geändert haben auch wenn es nich da steht aber sonst läuft es gut ohne problmeme


----------



## eXce (23. April 2009)

davon hab ich nix gemerkt.. trotz noch neuer graka treiber, chipsatz treiber..
kann aber auch sein, dass aus meinen 8800gt nix mehr zu holen is.. 

update: 1702 bios..


mfg eXce


----------



## Rodny (25. April 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe zwei Probleme. Zum einen geht es um die OnBoard Grafik. Laut Handbuch soll sie max. auf D-Sub 1920x1440 brigen. Bei mir kommt ich allerdings nur auf 1600x1200. Der Chipsatztreiber ist der 15.26.

Wenn ich PC Probe II starte bekomme ich nach kurzer Zeit wiederkehrende Warnmeldungen das die VDDNB zu hoch sei. Sie geht auf 1,58 kruzzeitig. Im BIOS ist sie auf Auto und dort könnte ich sie auch nur erhöhen und nicht absenken.

Kann mir jemand bei diesen Problemen helfen?


----------



## nyso (25. April 2009)

Hast du die neueste Version von PC Probe oder die von der Treiber-DVD?
Vllt. liegts bei dir ja schon da dran.
Und die Spannungen schwanken sowieso ganz schön, kann am Netzteil oder am MoBo liegen glaub ich. Meine VDDNB schwankt zwischen 1.54V und 1.64!V. Trotzdem hab ich wunderschön stabil mit 3.918MHz gebencht^^ Nur Spielen war damit nicht möglich, was mich aber nicht weiter wundert^^
Stell einfach den Alarm aus, dann nervts nicht mehr.
Oder den Grenzwert, ab wann der Alarm kommt. Wenn der 940BE auch bei 1.64V wunderschön stabil läuft, warum soll dann bei 1.58V nen nervender Alarm losgehen?^^


----------



## rush111 (25. April 2009)

> hab auch das neue bios drauf und fast 1000 Punkte mehr im 3dmark 06 also müssen sie ja an der performance was geändert haben auch wenn es nich da steht aber sonst läuft es gut ohne problmeme


Seh gerade es gibt schon wieder ein neues Bios, werd ich mir auch gleich raufspielen, beim alten davor hab ich aber keinen Unterschied gemerkt.


@Rodny

Lies mal ein paar Posts darüber bzw. die Seite davor, hab genau das gleiche Problem und scheinbar gibs keine Lösung dazu.



> Hast du die neueste Version von PC Probe oder die von der Treiber-DVD?


Das macht auch keinen Unterschied ist im Bios genauso hoch.



> Oder den Grenzwert, ab wann der Alarm kommt. Wenn der 940BE auch bei 1.64V wunderschön stabil läuft, warum soll dann bei 1.58V nen nervender Alarm losgehen?^^


Ist halt die Frage ob dadurch der CPU irgendwann Schaden nimmt, wenn die Spannung ständig so hoch ist.


----------



## Rodny (26. April 2009)

Hi nyso,
vielen Dank für deine Antwort. Ich habe die PC Probe Version von der treiber DVD. Nacher probiere ich gleich mal eine neuere aus. Besten Dank!


----------



## rush111 (26. April 2009)

@ rodny 

Wenn du meinen Post darüber gelesen hättest, wüsstest du das es nix mit einer neueren Asus Probe Version zu tun hat, da der Wert im Bios genauso hoch ist!!!!

Hab mir gestern die neueste 1702 Bios Version draufgespielt, jetzt schau ich gerade zufällig in die Ereignisanzeige und hab seitdem fast stündlich (genau auf die sek) die Fehlermeldung

Ein Paritätsfehler wurde auf \Device\Scsi\nvgts1 gefunden.

Laut SMART Werte von den Festplatten ist da aber alles ok, hat jemand das gleiche Problem mit dem neuesten Bios?


----------



## eXce (27. April 2009)

nö.....


----------



## nyso (27. April 2009)

Na dann spiel doch das Bios auf 1602 zurück. Kannst ja mal sagen, ob der Fehler immer noch kommt.


----------



## drachenorden (27. April 2009)

*@rush111*
Nicht jede System-Konfiguration führt zu denseben Ergebnissen - oder Fehlern *ggg*
Das 1702-BIOS läuft bei mir völlig unproblematisch.


----------



## nyso (27. April 2009)

Mir hat 1702 sogar endlich geholfen^^
Nachdem ich im Bios war startete der PC immer nicht mehr einfach so, erst nachdem ich das Netzteil 10 sek. ausgeschaltet hatte.
Und ich komm jetzt bench-stabil auf 3,9GHz anstatt auf 3,8GHz


----------



## rush111 (27. April 2009)

> Nicht jede System-Konfiguration führt zu denseben Ergebnissen - oder Fehlern *ggg*



Deswegen frag ich ja ob jemand das gleiche Problem hat!



> Das 1702-BIOS läuft bei mir völlig unproblematisch.


Komischerweise hat das seit gestern Abend aufgehört, ohne das ich etwas verändert hab. Sehr seltsam das ganze.



> Na dann spiel doch das Bios auf 1602 zurück. Kannst ja mal sagen, ob der Fehler immer noch kommt.


Muss ich eh machen wenn der Fehler nochmal kommt.


----------



## alex0582 (29. April 2009)

@nyso

das problem habe ich auch werde heute abend wenn ich von arbeit wieder da bin mal das bios aufsetzen 
hoffentlich beleibt die performance so wie beim 1602 die war gut


----------



## nyso (29. April 2009)

Wie gesagt, meine ist sogar besser als vorher^^
Sitz übrigens grad an nem Mac^^


----------



## alex0582 (3. Mai 2009)

so habe das bios gestern auch mal drauf gespielt fehler im bios sind weg performance liegt gleich oder vileiecht 1% über der des alten ´hab beim 3dmark 06 vieleicht druchschnittlich von allen 3 läufen 10P mehr gehabt  kann auch an der tagesform des rechners gelegen haben


----------



## DANGErde (5. Mai 2009)

ja ber wie sind dne ndeine punkte bei 3dmark ? 
hast ja ne neue graka und da würden mich die punkte mal interresieren


----------



## nyso (6. Mai 2009)

Falls es jemand nicht gesehen hat, der Chipsatztreiber 15.26 ist da.


----------



## drachenorden (8. Mai 2009)

Hat von euch jemand Erfahrung mit den EPP-Profilen gesammelt?
- leider findet man wenig Infos darüber im Handbuch, Asus-Forum oder bei den FAQs.

Bislang hab ich es nicht geschafft, das EPP-Profil#2 (siehe Anlage) zu aktivieren; als mögliche Auswahl steht im BIOS ja nur OPTIMAL - PERFORMANCE - HIGH FREQUENCY zur Auswahl; Optimal = JEDEC-Standard, Performance = 4-4-4-12 2T @400 MHz, High Frequency = wie Performance.

Positiver Nebeneffekt war durch Nutzung der EPP-Profile lediglich, die Speicherspannung in Kombination mit der Auto-Option auf 1.96V bei Vollbestückung gesenkt zu bekommen (vormals wie aufgedruckt mit 2.0V betrieben).

Irgendwelche Ratschläge oder Infos?!

Gruss.


----------



## xjr (12. Mai 2009)

Hi Leute, bin echt langsam am verzweifeln...
Bin vor kurzem von Crosshair auf Crosshair 2 umgestiegen, seit Phenom nur probleme... (Bios bugs)
Naja, alles umgebaut Win XP alles neu und dann nach Intallation 30-40% CPU auslastung - system (svhost.exe).
Hab noch ne XP x64 drauf gemacht, genau das selbe...

Danke erst mal im vorraus für eure Antworten...

Mein Sys
Phenom x3 8750
CH2F
4x1GB OCZ Reaper
2x8800GT
Raid 0 4xSeagate


----------



## nyso (12. Mai 2009)

Geh mal hier hin:ASUSTeK Computer Inc.-Support- und lad dir das neueste Bios runter wenn du das noch nicht getan hast.


----------



## xjr (12. Mai 2009)

Bios 1702 hab ich schon drauf...


----------



## nyso (12. Mai 2009)

Am Anfang hatte ich sowas auch, meine Auslastung war sogar noch höher, und er hat mal nur 2 Kerne, mal nur einen Kern erkannt^^
Das einzigste was da geholfen hat war die Systempartition komplett zu formatieren. Lad dir doch einfach mal Win7 runter und gucke, ob es da auch so ist^^


----------



## xjr (12. Mai 2009)

Der download ist nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## nyso (12. Mai 2009)

Von Win7?


----------



## xjr (12. Mai 2009)

Ja...


----------



## nyso (12. Mai 2009)

Hier hin:https://login.live.com/login.srf?wa=wsignin1.0&rpsnv=10&ct=1242158928&rver=5.0.3265.0&wp=MCMBI&wreply=https:%2F%2Fprofile.microsoft.com%2FRegSysProfileCenter%2Fwizard.aspx%3Fwizid%3D9ae77f00-f3ab-4076-a365-8300676a7144%26lcid%3D1031%26FU%3Dhttps:%2F%2Fwww.microsoft.com%2Fbetaexperience%2Fscripts%2Fgcs.aspx%3FProduct%3Dcons-win7rc-64-ww%2526Lcid%3D1031&lc=1031&cb=LCID%3D1031%26WizID%3D9ae77f00-f3ab-4076-a365-8300676a7144%26brand%3DWindows&id=74335, per Hotmail oder ähnliches anmelden und es geht.


----------



## nyso (12. Mai 2009)

Ich hab mir sogar die 32Bit und die 64Bit-Variante runtergeladen, und soweit ich es weiß muss es klappen.


----------



## TowLy_das_Handtuch (12. Mai 2009)

? WIn 7 beta phase is doch vorbei.....   *soweit ich weiß*

@ xjr:  ich hatte das auch mit mein  X4 9950BE, einfach Festplatte komplet Formatieren und auch die partitonen neu machen (bei mir ging es dann einwandfrei)


----------



## nyso (12. Mai 2009)

Betaphase ist rum, jetzt gibts den RC von Win 7, der geht bis August!


----------



## xjr (12. Mai 2009)

Ach habs gefunden, download läuft...
Geb dann bescheid, wenns so weit ist.


----------



## nyso (12. Mai 2009)

Ist ok, viel Erfolg^^


----------



## xjr (12. Mai 2009)

Also, habe mein Raid aufgelöst und neu gemacht, langsan formatiert-selber Effeckt...
Auch nach allen treiber intallation und SP3.
Hatte es auch nur gemerkt das es auf eimal langsamer lief wie vorher...
Dann mal weg und mal wieder da...


----------



## nyso (12. Mai 2009)

Anscheinend hilft da aber wirklich nur eine Formatierung samtlicher Systempartitionen.


----------



## xjr (12. Mai 2009)

Hab das Raid gelöscht und ein neues erstellt. Und da sind die Parts e alle wegg


----------



## drachenorden (13. Mai 2009)

*@nyso*
Oh, so ganz nebenbei wäre das Problem auch gelöst ... und ich hab mich schon gewundert, weshalb auf einerm 955er die CPU-Auslastung im Idle bei rund 29 % liegt; mal schauen, ob es mit der neuen HDD die Tage weg ist, dann erspare ich mir auch das Partitionieren auf der alten 

Danke für den Tipp ...


----------



## nyso (13. Mai 2009)

Na dann viel Erfolg^^
Helfe doch gerne


----------



## xjr (13. Mai 2009)

So... zwischenstand
Mit Win 7 Ultimate das selbe.


----------



## xjr (13. Mai 2009)

Achja, habe noch volgendes probiert.
Ich hab das die Festplatten an mein Mini ITX Board angeschlossen (selber Chitsatz) und da tritt das nicht auf.


----------



## nyso (13. Mai 2009)

Dann scheint nur ein Formatiieren sämtlicher Systempartitionen zu helfen. Ich habe immer zwei Systempartitionen und zwei Datenpartitionen, so kann man einfach eine Syspartition formatieren und Win neu installieren. Richte doch eine Datenpartition ein, bzw sichere die Daten auf einer externen Platte und mache dann die Syspartitionen platt.
Schade das das mit Win7 nicht geklappt hat, aber den Versuch wars wert.


----------



## xjr (13. Mai 2009)

Das mit den Parts platt machen habe ich gemacht, deswegen wundert mich ja.
Ist halt seltsam das es mit dem anderen Board geht...


----------



## nyso (13. Mai 2009)

Kannst du einfach mal ne andere Platte dran hängen?


----------



## xjr (13. Mai 2009)

Hatte noch ne Raptor rumliegen und da hab ich das mit XP x64 probiert, selber effekt... Deswegen bin ich ja so ratlos. Hatte das noch nie gehabt. Seit dem Board halt...


----------



## nyso (13. Mai 2009)

Vllt. kommt das Board mit deinen 4 Riegeln nicht klar? Viel mehr wüsste ich nämlich leider nicht

Habt ihr das schon gelesen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Darauf bin ich ja jetzt echt mal gespannt^^
Nur wärs schön, wenns nen Nvidiachip hätte, ich bevorzuge Nvidia, deswegen hab ich ja das CIIF^^


----------



## xjr (13. Mai 2009)

Hallo ich noch mal.
Habe mal HD Tune duchlaufen lassen und festgestellt das mein Raid 0 aus 4 Platten gerade mal durchschnit 122MB/s macht.
Dachte ich seh nicht richtig
Hab auch noch mal probiert Bios noch mal zu Flashen. Kein erfolg...
Ich denke mal Arbeitsspeicher kann ich auschließenden anderen den ich hab ist zwar auch OCZ, aber die Speicherbandbreite stimmt...


----------



## xjr (14. Mai 2009)

Hallo, hab heute noch mal was anderes probiert...Hab XP mal auf 2 Festplatten (Raid 0) installiert.Aber an dem Problem hat sich nix geändert, aber mein Raid 0 macht durschnittlich 102MB/s. Gestern bei 4 Platten 122MB/s. Kann das sein das, das Board nen Defekt hat?


----------



## nyso (14. Mai 2009)

Naja, mit Raid kenn ich mich überhaupt nicht aus, da kann ich dir leider nicht wirklich helfen. 
Vllt. liegt das Geheimnis aber auch in den Bios-Einstellungen^^


----------



## Vommy (15. Mai 2009)

Morgen^^

hab 2 hitachis am Raid 0 und Transferraten von 129/116 Mb/s also nch weit von deinem Ergebnis.
Scheint also in ordnung zu sein, da die raten deutlich höher sind als von einzelnen Platten


----------



## xjr (15. Mai 2009)

@vommy
Beim Crosshair I hatte ich durschnitt 200MB/s mit 4 Platten
Beim Crosshair II mit 2 Platten 100MB/s und mit 4 Platten 122MB/s
Das kann doch nicht sein oder???


----------



## xjr (16. Mai 2009)

Hi Leuts.
Kurzer zwischenstand.
Das mit den 30-40% CPU Last habe ich rausbekommen das man da mehrmals Strg+Alt+Entf drücken muß, dann ist es wegg und wenn man dann noch mal hintereinander drückt ists wieder da. Ist doch net normal...


----------



## stuka7 (17. Mai 2009)

HAb mal ne Frage ich wollte mir jezt für meinen neuen Pc dieses Mainboard mit x4 940 holen ,
weil x 955 mnit ddr3 kaum mehr leistung bringt
 Aber da ich vllt irgendwann wieda prozi aufrüsten werde wolte ich fragen ob auch kommende am3 cpus auch auf am2 boards wie diesem hier laufen


----------



## nyso (17. Mai 2009)

Natürlich, dieses Board ist AM3 ready. Alllerdings gibt es jetzt schon das Crosshair III Formula als reines AM3Board.


----------



## rush111 (17. Mai 2009)

Es gibt schon wieder eine neue Bios Version. Hat schon jemand Erfahrung damit?

Crosshair II Formula BIOS 1802
Fix the system might hang on POST if SLI-Memory is enabled in BIOS.


----------



## nyso (17. Mai 2009)

Gleich mal probieren^^


----------



## stuka7 (17. Mai 2009)

> Natürlich, dieses Board ist AM3 ready. Alllerdings gibt es jetzt schon das Crosshair III Formula als reines AM3Board.


K Thx dann brauch ich mir ja keine Sorgen zu machen
Aber das Formula III wird ja so weit ich wei? ( bin mir nicht 100 pro sicher) nicht mit Sli chipsatz gemacht 
dazu wirds ja noch teurer bestimmt mind. 200 euro (also 50 euro mehr) dann noch 30 euro mehr für den 955 und mindestens 30 euro mehr für das kaum  leistungssteigernde ddr3


----------



## nyso (17. Mai 2009)

Ne, das bekommt einen AMD-Chip. Hat mich echt geschockt, immerhin habe ich mir das CIIF extra wegen Nvidia-Chip gekauft.


----------



## stuka7 (20. Mai 2009)

Noch ne Frage Laufen ATI Grafikkarten eigentlich langsamer als "normal" auf diesem chipsatz


----------



## nyso (20. Mai 2009)

Von sowas hab ich noch nie gehört. Der eigentliche wirkliche Unterschied ist die Tatsache, dass du bei Nvidiachipsätzen SLI machen kannst und bei AMD-Chipsätzen Crossfire.
Und bei AMD-Chipsätzen halt AMD Overdrive nutzen kannst, was ich allerdings als unwichtig erachte, da man z.B. mit dem CIIF sowieso sehr gut per Bios übertakten kann.


----------



## stuka7 (20. Mai 2009)

K Danke schön für die schnelle Antwort


----------



## nyso (20. Mai 2009)

Gern geschehen.
Du musst halt wissen, ob du Crossfire oder SLI willst, viel mehr unterschiede gibt es nicht.
Ausser das bei dem neuen AMD-Chipsatz eine Kleinigkeit behoben wurde, die bei älteren AMD-Chipsätzen zum Absturz geführt hat. Aber das ist bei unserem CIIF auch schon drin^^


----------



## Lezlie (3. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

nun melde ich mich hier auch mal als Crosshair II Formula-Besitzerin. Da ich mich nun satte zwei Stunden durch's Internet gewühlt habe, um einen guten und vor allem leisen CPU-Kühler für mein System zu finden, wende ich mich nun doch mal an euch. 

Wie bereits erwähnt, brauch ich unbedingt einen neuen CPU-Lüfter. Im Moment läuft noch der Boxed-Kühler ... aber der ist ätzend laut. 

Nun mal zu meinem System:

- Mainboard: Asus Crosshair II Formula
- CPU: AMD Phenom 9950
- RAM: OCZ Reaper Edition 2x2GB
- Graka: Asus EAH4850 mit Accelero S1
- Gehäuse: Chieftec Dragon Midi Tower

Hat zufällig noch jemand die Gehäuse-Mainboard-RAM-Kombination? Oder kann mir sonst jemand zu einem CPU-Kühler raten, der bei mir reinpasst ohne irgendwas wegzuflexen oder sonstige Umbauten. *g* (Gehäuse sollte natürlich auch zugehen. ) Ich möchte wenn möglich auch keinen RAM-Steckplatz verbauen ... wer weiß, wann ich mal aufrüsten möchte.

Wäre super, wenn von euch jemand eine Antwort wüsste.

Viele Grüße,
Lezlie


----------



## Rodny (4. Juni 2009)

@Lezlie Ich habe mir dem Mugen2 bei Caseking geholt. Fürs testen würde ich den Kühler vorsichtig auspacken und hinhalten. Falls er nicht passt wieder einpacken und zurück senden. Mit Corsair Dominator RAM hat es nicht gefunzt da ich an dem Mugen2 zwei Lüfter habe. Der Kühlkörper hat den Mugen2 hochgedrückt und so kam mechanische Spannung auf. Das war mit zu heikel.


----------



## nyso (4. Juni 2009)

Bei dem Ram wirds schwer mit Kühlkolossen wie dem IFX-14 oder dem Mugen 2. Besser müssten da Top-Flow-Kühler sein. Die kühlen dann gleich die umliegenden Komponenten. Vllt. geht der Alpenföhn Groß Clockner. PC Games Hardware: Preisvergleich auf www.pcgameshardware.de
Hol dir doch die aktuelle PCGH, da ist ein recht umfangreicher Kühlertest drin. Noch besser können wir dir glaub ich kaum helfen^^


----------



## Lezlie (4. Juni 2009)

Danke euch beiden! 
Den Mugen hatte ich auch in der näheren Auswahl, aber nach den Bildern von Rodny ist klar, dass der bei mir gar nicht geht. Ich hab mir jetzt den Noctua NH-U12P bestellt. Wenn ich richtig gemessen hab, dann sollte der keine Probleme machen.


----------



## drachenorden (4. Juni 2009)

*@Lezlie*
Der Noctua NH-U12P hat ~4 cm Abstand von der Bodenplatte bis zur Unterkante des Kühlkörpers; ggf. die hinteren Speicherbänke verwenden, dann sollte das funktionieren.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Juni 2009)

Der Groß Clocker passt nicht mit den Reapern.
Dazu ist er untern zu breit und geht bis zum ersten RAM Sockel.
Wenn man aber die beiden RAM Speicher in die anderen Slots steckt, geht das mit dem Clockner problemlos.


----------



## Autokiller677 (21. Juni 2009)

Moin

also ich bin seit vorgestern auch Besitzer eines CIIF.
So läuft eigentlich alles ganz gut, ich hab nur 1 Frage. 

Das Problem wurde in diesem Thread schon mal angesprochen, aber es gab keine Lösung, vllt gibts ja jetzt eine: ich hab Dominator Ram mit 1066 MHz verbaut, der läuft allerdings nur mit 800. Wenn ich ihn manuell einstelle, mit Hersteller werten (5-5-5-15-22 mit 2T und 2,1V auf 1066 Mhz) komme ich nur bis zum dem OS Screen, wo dann der Balken unten Läuft (oder wie bei mir unter seven eben diese hübsche Windows Fahne), dannach schmiert der Rechner ab und startet neu.

Gibts da mitllerweile eine Lösung für oder muss ich die einfach auf 800 laufen lassen? Ich habe bereits mit den EPP Profilen (das ist doch die SLI Ready Funktion oder?) und gagned / ungagned rumprobiert, er schmiert immer ab. wenn ich CMOS Reset mache und dann wieder alles auf Auto steht, läuft er problemlos.

Gibts da mittlerweile eine Lösung, oder muss man das einfach hinnehmen? BIOS hab ich das zweitneueste drauf, werde die Tage mal auf das neueste updaten.

MfG 
Autokiller677


----------



## nyso (21. Juni 2009)

Versuch mal 2,2V, vllt. hilft das.


----------



## Autokiller677 (21. Juni 2009)

könnte das nicht zuviel für den Memory Controller werden? bzw. für den RAM, da der auch nur bis 2,1V spezifiziert ist


----------



## nyso (21. Juni 2009)

Der Dominator geht locker bis 2,2V, und der Phenom sollte das auch aushalten.


----------



## knoedelfan (21. Juni 2009)

Hallo Autokiller677

Lt. ASUS können Dimm-Module mit 1066 nur mit einem Modul
pro Kanal verwendet werden.

Wenn Du nur 2 Module (2 x 2GB) verwendest, dann sollen (müssen)
diese in den beiden blauen Dimm-Sockeln eingesetzt sein.
Ob "Ganged" od. nur "unganged" geht musst Du selbst testen.
Am besten mit Prime95. 

Das wäre dann Kanal A1 und B1. Damit hast Du pro Kanal also
1 x 1066er Module. Das ist zulässig. A1+A2 oder B1+B2 funktio-
nieren nicht lt. ASUS. Auch A2+B2 ist wegen der Terminierung
nicht zulässig.

Auch Module mit 128Mx8 Chip-Anordnung sind lt. Handbuch nicht
zulässig.

Was nicht geht (jedenfalls lt. ASUS nicht zuverlässig) ist ein
stecken von 4 x 2GB bei 1066. Mit 4 Modulen geht nur 800.


----------



## z3rb (21. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

bin nun seit 3 wochen besitzer dieses "wundervollen" mainboards. 

Mein sys ist :

PII 940 BE
zotac gtx260 amp²!
crosshair II formula 
1066 corsair ram (2x2GB)

Eigentlich läuft alles wunderbar ...

bloß habe ich ebenfalls dieses problem mit der CPU auslastung im idle Btrieb.

Sprich ich habe "eine dauerhafte" auslastung von ca. 30% im idle betrieb Oo

Habe mir dann mal process XP runtergeladen um zu schauen was die auslastung hervorrufen könnte...

leider wird man nicht viel schlauer. Lediglich gibt es hinweise darauf das es mit dem ACPI treiber zusammenhängt ... 

sonst noch einer ne ahnung ? 

jemand der ebenfalls das problem hatte und dieses in den griff beko0mmen hat ? 


gruß


----------



## Rodny (21. Juni 2009)

Beim mir funzen 4x1GB mit 1066 4-5-5-15 2T.


----------



## knoedelfan (21. Juni 2009)

Hallo Rodny

In der FAQ von ASUS wird darauf hingewiesen, daß mit 1066 nur 1 Modul
pro Kanal zulässig ist ! So steht das da. Und es wird wohl seine Berechtigung
haben.

Bei mir läuft Prime95 mit 4 x 2GB (Vista64) und der Einstellung 800-Ganged
bei 4-4-4-12 2T und den Costum-Einstellungen 8, 32768 mit Anwahl 6000
für den Nutzbaren Speicher völlig ohne Probleme über mehr als 24 Stunden.

Bei Anwahl 1066 kommt es innerhalb kürzester Zeit zu Fehlern im Prime95-
Ablauf. Die Timings sind wohl korrekt. Denn mit 2 x 2GB läuft auch mein
Rechner mit 1066er Einstellung. Aber mit 4 Modulen eben nicht !
Prime95 läuft dann auf (zufällig) jeweiligen Kern (940BE) nicht mehr
weiter. Und so erwischt es auch innerhalb mehr oder weniger kurzer Zeit
jeden Kern. 1 error - 0warnings. Das ist für Prime95 ein Stopp-Kriterium.

Mit 3DMark06 gibt es zwar keine Fehlermeldung. Aber mir genügt der
Ablauf von Prime95 als Hinweis, daß da etwas nicht stimmt.

Aber wenn man* ohne Fehler auch 1066 mit 4 Modulen* am laufen hat,
dann ist das ja ok. 

*Aber bitte, nur dann wenn wirklich keine Fehler
auftauchen. Sonst hat das im Forum wenig Wert 
und trägt nur zur Verwirrung bei.

Vieleicht hat sich ja durch diverse BIOS-Neuerungen da was geändert
und die FAQ-Dateneinträge sind mittlerweile überholt und nicht mehr
auf dem neuesten Stand.

*Bei mir ist das BIOS 1802 am laufen*.
*


----------



## Rodny (21. Juni 2009)

@knoedelfan
Mit Prime oder ähnlichen Programmen habe ich es nicht gestestet. 3DMark06 habe ich mal laufen lassen weil es beim MB dabei war. Das ging durch. Meistens zoche ich GTA IV mehere Stunden am Stück und da läuft alles bestens. Auch mit dem Videoeditor von GTA gibt es keine Pobleme. Hier ist ein Bild von den genauen RAM Eintsellungen.


----------



## knoedelfan (21. Juni 2009)

Hallo Rodny

Ja. Nun. Mit Spielen habe ich ja auch kein Problem. Auch eben mit 3DMark06
nicht.

Aber Prime95 quittiert mit Fehlern. Und da Prime95 gerade was die CPU und
die Speicherlast anbelangt, schon aussagekräftig ist, hat dann die Aussage
von ASUS und meine eigene Erfahrung weiterhin Gültigkeit.

Mit 4 Modulen geht lt. ASUS und meinen Erfahrungen der 1066-Modus nicht.

Allerdings muss ich sagen, daß zwischen 800-Ganged-Mode mit 4 Modulen
und 1066-Ganged-Mode mit 2 Modulen ein so geringer Unterschied bei
SiSandra od. auch 3DMark06 ist, daß ich da kaum eine Träne vergiesse.

Der Unterschied liegt eben bei den Berechnungsfehlern und den daraus
resultierenden Abbrüchen von Prime95. 1-error, 0-warnings...........
Berechnungsfehler sind aber gerade das, was für einen Computer ein
K.O.-Kriterium darstellt.


----------



## nyso (21. Juni 2009)

Und für mich ist egal, was Prime für Fehler meldet^^ Hauptsache die Spiele und der 24h betrieb funzen, mich juckt Prime nicht die Bohne^^ Das ist einfach zu wirklichkeitsfern, hat mit dem normalen Windowsbetrieb ÜBERHAUPT nichts zu tun.
Ich finde, Prime wird hier überbewertet. Warum soll ich mir sorgen machen, wenn ein Programm, was mit meinem normalen Windowsbetrieb ÜBERHAUPT nichts zu tun hat Fehler meldet, wenn der Rest problemlos funzt?


----------



## knoedelfan (21. Juni 2009)

Hallo nyso

Keiner braucht sich Sorgen machen. Wenns einen nicht interessiert, dann
ist das schließlich jedermanns eigene Sache.

Prime95 berechnet auf Computern Prim-Zahlen. Und das soll fehlerfreie
Ergebnisse liefern. Wenn ein Computer nicht richtig rechnen kann, dann
ist es halt ein Spielzeug und taugt nur fürs Spielcasino und das Kinderzimmer.

Aber nun geb ich Ruhe. Mag jeder seinen Rechner so verwenden wie er will.


----------



## Autokiller677 (21. Juni 2009)

knoedelfan schrieb:


> Hallo Autokiller677
> 
> Lt. ASUS können Dimm-Module mit 1066 nur mit einem Modul
> pro Kanal verwendet werden.
> ...



jop, ich hab nur 2 Module drin, hatte die aber, weil der Lüfter des Kühlers den 1. Slot verdeckte in den weißen Slots. hab sie jetzt mal in die blauen umgesteckt, schon läuft es...
mal sehen wie tief ich die Timings bekomme und wie viel Spannung ich brauche, was mich im Moment noch stört, ist das ich andauernd eine Warnung von PC Probe II bekomme, das meine VDDNB Spannung zu hoch sei (max. 1,62V, Alarm gibts ab 1,58) Frage ist jetzt, macht das das Board auf dauer kaputt oder soll ich den Alarm einfach abschalten?

Und ist es normal, das das Board den RAM leicht übervolted? PC Probe liest mir immer 2,14V aus obwohl ich den auf 2,1 gefixt habe.

EDIT: und noch eine Frage hab ich. Was genau sitzt unter dem Kühler, der links vom CPU Sockel ist? Und wie heiß darf das Ding werden? ich hab grad die Temp Sensoren meiner Lüfersteuerung verlegt und auch zwischen die Lamellen einen gesteckt. Und mit Schrecken stelle ich fest, das zwischen den Lamellen schon 50°C herschen, ich denke die Komponente darunter hat dann so mind. 60°C. sollte ich bei den Temps lieber den beigelegten Anstecklüfter draufmachen oder ist das noch vertretbar?


----------



## Rodny (22. Juni 2009)

@knoedelfan
Prime brauche ich nicht. Alles andere funzt stabil und schnell. Das ist für mich entscheident. Ich würde auch nicht mein neues Auto, nur um es zu testen, 24h mit Vollgas fahren.


----------



## Rodny (22. Juni 2009)

@Autokiller677

Das Board übervoltet sehr stark. Ich hatte die gleichen Probleme wie Du. Auf AUTO bekam meine CPU eine Spannung von 1,41V. Die habe ich runtergesetztauf 1,25V. Bisher ohne Probleme.
Das RAM hatte auf Auto eine Spannung von 2,1V. Die habe ich auf 2,0V und alles läuft bestens. Laut Hersteller können die Riegel 2,35V aber bei 2,0V im Windowsbetrieb habe ich ein besseres Gefühl.


----------



## z3rb (22. Juni 2009)

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> bin nun seit 3 wochen besitzer dieses "wundervollen" mainboards.
> 
> ...




hat keiner einen tipp hierzu ?


----------



## nyso (22. Juni 2009)

Meiner ist derzeit auch bei 30%, nur weil Windows Media Player und Firefox an sind. Dazu noch hunderte Hintergrundprogramme.


----------



## z3rb (22. Juni 2009)

Naja, das ist aber auch kein idle betrieb  

ich rede davon , wenn ich absolut garnix mache ...


----------



## Autokiller677 (22. Juni 2009)

Hallo, ich hab noch mal eine Frage zu den Temps.

1. Wie warm darf der RAM werden (Corsair Dominator ohne Airflow Lüfter)? Wenn ich da die Temp Sensoren meiner Lüftersteuerung dranhalte, komm ich auf gut 40°, allerdings zwischen den Kühlerlamellen oben, die eigentlichen Chips dürften noch wärmer sein.

2. Der Chip auf dem Board. Der Külkörper links vom Prozessorsockel wird gut 50° heiß, ohne Lüfter
Ich hab jetzt diesen Anstecklüfter draufgemacht und mit QFan als Target Temprature 45° gesetzt, ich denke das sollte ok sein

Dann der Kühlkörper unter dem Sockel. Selbes Problem, da komme ich auf gut 48° ohne Lüfter, und da gibts ja leider keinen zum draufstecken für.

Und dann zu guter letzt, der blaue Kühlkörper auf dem Board, wird gut 45° heiß.

Frage ist jetzt, sind die Temperaturen so in Ordnung oder soll ich mir da lieber ein paar Lüfter vorbasteln? Die zu Regeln wäre ja dank QFan kein Problem. Und um wie viel Grad weichen die realen Temperaturen von denen der Kühlkörper ab, ein paar Grad mehr müssten es ja schon sein.


----------



## knoedelfan (22. Juni 2009)

Hallo Autokiller766

Du machst Dir aber viele Gedanken. Temperaturen um die 40°C sind für
kein Bauteil ein Problem.

Wenn ASUS PC Probe II von den Grenzwerten her die jeweilige Temperatur
nicht anmeckert, dann ists ok.

Die VDDNB-Spannung:

1. Es gibt eine Wechselwirkung zwischen Vcore und VDDNB
2. Es gibt eine Wechselwirkung zwischen VDDNB und 1066.

Beide Werte beeinflussen die Höhe der VDDNB, die ja im BIOS nicht
wirklich beeinflußt werden kann. Jedenfalls nicht direkt nach unten!

Du kannst von 1066 mal auf 800 für die Speichermodule wechseln.
Dadurch senkst Du den VDDNB-Wert effektiv am besten herunter.


Da dieses Problem von ASUS nicht gelöst wird, aber schon seit langem
existiert, gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten.

1. Es gibt für ASUS keine Möglichkeit, das Problem zu lösen
2. Es ist ASUS nicht wichtig, da dadurch keinerlei Ausfälle zu befürchten sind.


----------



## knoedelfan (22. Juni 2009)

Doppelpost wg. langsamer Internetverbindung.

Sorry.


----------



## knoedelfan (22. Juni 2009)

Hallo z3rb

Da Dein Problem mit Windows XP auftritt, kann ich Dir nur sagen:

Im Forum gab es mal einen User, der hatte ein identisches Problem ebenfalls mit XP.
Es scheint ein Treiber-Problem zu sein.

Such nach dem Beitrag und schicke dem User dann eine PN. Vieleicht hat er eine
Lösung gefunden.

Und sag immer Danke zu Beiträgen, die lustig sind aber völlig daneben.


----------



## funky (22. Juni 2009)

Hi, das scheint hier der umfangreichste Sammelthread zu diesem Board zu sein..
Also gleich mal registriert 
Hallo zusammen!

Ich hab das Board jetzt auch knapp 2 Wochen und auf ihm sitzt ein Phenom II X4 955 BE.
Bin mit der Leistung sehr zufrieden, hatte/habe aber 3-4 kleine Problemchen.

Anfangs dachte ich, daß mein Board Fieptöne von sich gibt, konnte das aber mittlerweile dem Netzteil zuordnen.
Ist ein Corsair 650 Watt und ich werd es einschicken.

Dann hab ich ein ähnliches Problem mit der Prozessorauslastung. Sie liegt aber bei mir um die 20% und verantwortlich ist der Prozess *System*.
Diese Auslastung ist aber nicht dauerhaft, sondern hört irgendwann auf. Mal nach 10 Minuten, mal nach ner halben Stunde..
Es gibt aber auch nix, was ich dem zuordnen könnte.. denn die Auslastung verschwindet während ich ganz normal weiter surfe oder Everest durchklicke oder sonst was..

Als nächstes hab ich das Problem, daß ab und an beim Systemstart die USB-Maus nicht erkannt wird. Windows bootet wirklich schnell, kann es da sein, daß die Treiber da noch nicht richtig geladen sind oder ist das eher n Hardwareproblem?
Die Maus ist ne Microsoft IntelliMouse Explorer 4.0.
Wenn ich sie kurz abstöpsle und wieder einstecke funktioniert sie prächtig..

Nun mein größtes kleines Problemchen..

Der PC läuft bei Everest Stress Test, Super PI, 3dmark06 und Windows stabil, keinerlei Bluescreens ect., selbst nach ein paar Übertaktungsversuchen (3,6 Ghz über den Multi, Vcore fix auf 1,375, sonst Auto - außer Ram) Asus Probe hat auch nicht gemeckert.

Aber trotzdem gibt Prime bei den Standard-Einstellungen (alles außer Ram auf Auto, C&Q disabled) nach 1Std und 8 Minuten Fehler aus und bricht ab. Habs bisher 2x getestet..

Mit Everest und Asus Probe ausgelesene Temps sind dabei im Rahmen (max 56 °C), das Bios erzählt auch nix anderes..

Ok, ich vermutete den Ram. hab 2x1GB Geil 800Mhz in den 2 blauen Bänken.
Bei *Auto* liefen die nicht nach Herstellerspezifikation, sondern wurden als Cl.5 erkannt bei 1,8 V.
Hab sie manuell eingestellt auf 4-4-4-12 bei 2,1 V und ganged. 

Memtest+ laufen lassen.... 0 Fehler

Dann hab ich die Spannung mal etwas runter, weil das Board ja übervoltet... also auf 2,0 (Everest liest 2,03 aus).

Heute laß ich mit dieser Einstellung nochmal Prime laufen. Mal sehen ob das was bringt.

Oder habt Ihr andere Tips und Vorschläge?

Grüße!


----------



## knoedelfan (22. Juni 2009)

Doppelpost wg. langsamer Internetverbindung.

(heute ists besonders übel.) Also Schluss für heut!


----------



## knoedelfan (22. Juni 2009)

Hallo funky


Die Sache mit der Maus ist wohl ein Treiberproblem. Wenns neuere gibt, dann
installier die. Falls nicht, dann mal eine andere Maus ausprobieren. Die Dinger
kosten z. T. keine 10.-€. Oder von Bekannten, Nachbarn usw. ausleihen und
damit testen.

Mit den 3,6Ghz gehst Du schon an obere Grenzen. Mit der Vcore 1,375V eher an eine Untergrenze.
Die Speichereinstellungen sind für "800" völlig in Ordnung. Gehe aber nicht unter die Min.-Spannung,
die vom Hersteller vorgeschrieben ist. OK JEDEC-Standard ist was anderes.

Falls dann noch Fehler mit Prime auftreten: Prozessortakt verringern. Oder.....

Erhöhe die Vcore mal (etwas mehr, oder gleich auf 1,450V). Und teste dann nochmals mit Prime95.


----------



## funky (22. Juni 2009)

Danke erstmal für die Tips!

Also, die Zeit bis Prime Fehler auswarf hat sich drastisch verringert. 7-8 min bei CPU-Auto und Ram 800Mhz 4-4-4-12 mit 2,06 V.
Bei 2,14 V dauerte es nur 5 min bis Prime Fehler meldete. Mit anschließendem BlueScreen.

Hab jetzt Prime ohne Ram-Test seit über ner Stunde laufen.. ohne Fehler bisher..

Was wären die nächsten Schritte? memtest+ zeigt ja 0 Fehler..
Gut, hab die Riegel nicht einzeln getestet, werde ich aber noch.

Timings entschärfen? Ram auf *Auto*
Unganged und andere Bänke probieren?


----------



## biolippe (22. Juni 2009)

servus leutz,

hab ja viel gelesen dass das crosshair probleme mit dem speicher hat. so auch ich. ich benutze windows7 x64, vorher vista x64. das problem tritt bei beiden betriebssystemen auf. ich habe das neueste bios 1802. auf dem board sind 4x 2GB corsair dominator 1066 mhz verbaut. alle bios einstellungen sind auf auto, timings sind 5-5-5-18-2T bei 800mhz. ganged is an. bei manuell eingestellten 1066mhz schmiert mir die kiste ziemlich schnell mit blue screens ab. bei den automatischen 800mhz gibts auch probleme, die wie folgt aussehen: oft bei entpacken von archiven gibt es crc fehler, mache dann einen neustart und teste anschließen direkt mit memtest 1.70+. es zeigt mir ziemlich früh schon fehler an. schalte ich den pc dann aus und trenne ihn vom stromnetz und baue einen ram riegel kurz aus und wieder ein, teste das ganze anschließen wieder mit memtest zeigt es keine fehler an. wenn ich aber das rein und rausbauen nicht mache, zeigt es mir wieder fehler an.
hat irgendjemand eine idee?


----------



## funky (22. Juni 2009)

Naja, hab nun mal die Ram Konfiguration auf *Auto* gestellt, 800Mhz 5-5-5-15. 
Asus Probe und Everest zeigen 1,94 V.
Prime läuft seit 1,5 Std. ohne Fehler.

Naja, werd dann wohl erstmal alles auf *Auto* lassen müssen. Demnächst sollen eh 2x2 GB 1066 Mhz Speicher her.


----------



## Autokiller677 (22. Juni 2009)

also das die Kiste mit 1066 mit BS abschmiert, liegt daran das lt. Asus offiziel nur 1 Modul mit 1066MHz pro Channel unterstützt wird, mit 4 geht da nix.


----------



## biolippe (22. Juni 2009)

ok dann wäre das schon mal geklärt, aber warum kommen dann die fehler auch bei autoeinstellungen?


----------



## knoedelfan (22. Juni 2009)

Hallo biolippe

Weil die Einstellung "Auto" nicht verhindert, das der Anwender, also Du, zuviele Module eingebaut
hast ........ Nein mal im Ernst. "Auto" kann keine Bedienfehler verhindern.

Nochmals zum mitlesen. Laut ASUS FAQ dürfen nur 2 Module (pro Kanal also 1 Modul) eingebaut
sein, wenn 1066 angewählt wird. Mit 4 Modulen geht Ausschliesslich nur die Einstellung 800.

Wenn Du 4 x 2Gb im Board betreibst, dann nehme ich an, Du hast ein 64-Bit-Betriebssystem
installiert. 4 x 2 Gb geht aber nicht mit 1066er Einstellung. Das habe ich weiter oben bereits
Autokiller677 erzählt. Und seit er meine Tipps umgesetzt hat, läuft das Board wohl.
Also:
Dann gehe im BIOS von 1066 (weil das eben nicht funktioniert, wie ich ja schon Autokiller 677
berichtet hatte) auf 800 zurück. 800 als Einstellung funktioniert. Stell die Timings auf AUTO
und dann sei glücklich. Warum seid ihr alle nur so wild auf die 1066. Das bringt unterm Strich
vieleicht 3% Geschwindigkeitsvorteil gegenüber 800.

Aber im Zweifelsfall ist das, was am schnellsten läuft der Absturz. Wer stürzt am schnellsten ab...?

Merke. Manchmal sitzt der Fehler nicht im System sondern auf einem Stuhl davor.


----------



## biolippe (22. Juni 2009)

es ist momentan alles auf auto und trotzdem bekomme ich ab und an bluescreens und diese crc fehler. wie schon gesagt, die verschwinden sobald ich mal ein modul kurz rausbaue. und manchmal treten sie dann wieder auf. frag mich nicht warum.


----------



## Mario2002 (23. Juni 2009)

@biolippe

Probier es mal mit nur 2 Riegeln, ob der Rechner dann mit 800MHz Ramtakt problemlos funktioniert.


----------



## knoedelfan (23. Juni 2009)

Hallo biolippe

Jetzt ist wohl der Moment gekommen, wo ein bisschen mehr Information
zu Deinem System kommen muss.

Welcher Prozessor
Übertaktet ja / nein
Welche Speichermodule (genaue Herstellerbezeichnung), welche Spannung ist am Board eingestellt? "AUTO" oder manuell eine bestimmte Volt-Zahl?

Im Handbuch des Crosshair II Formula steht auf Seite 2-15, daß Module mit 128x8 Chip-Organisation nicht zulässig sind. Also solche Module laufen nicht...

Wo stecken die Speichermodule (wieviele Speichermodule?)
Welches Betriebssystem

Module müssen immer Paarweise stecken. Also 2 Module in den blauen Slots (nicht in den weissen!). Auf gar keinen Fall 1 Modul in "blau" und 1 Modul in "weiss" !!
Oder eben Vollbestückung mit 4 Modulen. Also dann auch in den weissen Slots. 4 oder 2. Nicht 3 oder 1 Module-Anzahl.


Was mich wundert, ist das Timing.

Normal wird aus den ersten 3 Timings: 5+5+5=15 2T und nicht 5+5+5=18 2T (natürlich bezieht sich das auf "800")!

Die vierte Zahl ist meist die Summe der ersten drei Zahlen.


----------



## biolippe (23. Juni 2009)

und was bringt mir das? möchte ja 8 GB nutzen und nicht nur 4 GB.


----------



## knoedelfan (23. Juni 2009)

Hallo biolippe

Mit 4 x 2GB sind natürlich alle Modul-Slots belegt.

Also erübrigt sich mittlerweile die Frage, wo die Module stecken.

Aber sag mir bitte, welche Module es sind: *Genaue Herstellerbezeichnung*
nicht die Verkaufsbezeichnung .

Du hast ja ein Problem. Also gib dem Forum mal etwas mehr Information. 
Da ist nichts übertaktet? Weder Prozessor noch HT noch Memory?

Wenigsten ein paar. Bitte. Sei so liab. Mich würde ja auch interessieren, warum da Probleme auftauchen.
Foren leben zwar von Problemen, aber nicht um sie ungelöst zu lassen..... Corsair-Module sind ja sehr gut.
Es wäre schade, wenn gerade die nicht laufen.....

Ach ja. Problier trotzdem mal 5-5-5-15 2T mit 800 aus. Manuell eingestellt, versteht sich. Corsair hat beide
Taktungen für die Dominator spezifiziert. Also 5-5-5-18 und eben 5-5-5-15. Probieren geht über studieren.

Auf der Corsair-Seite gibt es im Forum folgendes zu lesen: ASUS Crosshair II Formula (Compatibilitäts-Liste von Corsair!!)
(Corsair gibt aber weder in den Modul-Spezifikationen noch sonst wo bekannt, ob nun 64Mx8 od. 128Mx8).

TWIN2X4096-6400C5DHX
TWIN2X4096-6400C4DHX
TWIN2X4096-8500C5DF*

_*The ASUS website has only the TWIN2X4096-8500C5DF listed on their QVL list for memory out of sets above.


_With 4 modules I would suggest setting the memory frequency at DDR667 or DDR800 and set the memory Voltage to 2.1 Volts and set the NB/MCH/SPP Voltage to +.2 Volts as well and test the system with www.memtest.org. In addition, with some MB's (Mostly ASUS) you have to disable legacy USB in the bios when running any memory test.


----------



## biolippe (24. Juni 2009)

also ich hab absolut alles auf auto gelassen. die timings sind nach wie vor 5-5-5-18 2T bei 800mhz. ja es sind alle 4 slots belegt. folgende bezeichnung:
TWIN2X4096-8500C5DF
die cpu ist ein amd 955 und nicht übertaktet.


----------



## knoedelfan (24. Juni 2009)

Hallo biolippe

Das sind genau die Module, die auch von ASUS für das Crosshair II
freigegeben sind. Schön. Aber trotzdem gibts ein Problem...... Mhhh.

Dann stell doch mal die DIMM-Spannung auf 2.1V. So wie es auf der
Corsair FAQ-Seite für Deine DIMM-Module empfohlen wird. Keine Sorge.
Da geht schon nichts kaputt.

Und die Timings stell, wenn auch das nichts hilft auf 5-5-5-15 2T.
Belasse dabei aber die DIMM-Spannung bei 2.1V.

Auch dabei kann nichts passieren. Probiers mal. Und halt die Ohren
steif. 

Was leider immer noch nicht klar ist, wie denn die Speicherchips auf
den Dominator-Modulen aufgebaut sind 128Mx8 od. 64Mx8. Das finde
ich echt schwach von Corsair, daß darüber keinerlei Aussagen in den
Spezifikationen genannt werden. Dopplesided oder Singlesided steht
leider auch nirgendwo.


----------



## Autokiller677 (24. Juni 2009)

also bei mir laufen 2 von den Modulen ohne Probleme.
Auf Auto lässt der die bei 800MHz wirklich mit 5-5-5-18 laufen, ich hatte damit keine Probleme

Allerdings sind die 2,1V laut Corsair nur für den 1066MHz betrieb gedacht, für 800Mhz sollten 1,8V reichen, auf Auto sollten sie dicke laufen, wenn ich die mit 800 auf Auto laufen lasse, liest mir PC Probe eine Spannung von 1,93 aus, also ordentlich übervoltet. Ich hab bei mir die Spannung mittlerweile auf 2,06V gefixt für den 1066er Betrieb und hab immer noch 2,13V laut PC Probe


----------



## biolippe (24. Juni 2009)

bin grad auf arbeit, werd folgendes daheim machen:

die dimm spannung mal auf 2.1 volt und einstellungen auf auto lassen danach mal mit prime testen.

ergebnisse werden in kürze folgen.


----------



## biolippe (24. Juni 2009)

also hab auf 2,1 volt gestellt und prime angeworfen. restliche einstellungen sind auf auto. prime läuft seit 2 stunden ohne fehler. werd demnächst mal die timings dem standart anpassen und wenn das klappt mal die frequenz hochstellen.

danke erst mal


----------



## biolippe (25. Juni 2009)

update:
2,1 volt und timings auf 5-5-5-15-2T gestellt. prime läuft bis jetz ohne probleme.

als nächstes ist die frequenz dran. achja, wenn ich jetz im bios auf 533mhz stelle, entspricht das dann 1066mhz im ganged modus? oder muss ich im bios wirklich auf 1066mhz stellen?


----------



## biolippe (25. Juni 2009)

update2:
im bios auf 533mhz gestellt bekomm ich gleich mal den bluscreen in windows. also wieder zurück auf die 400mhz


----------



## nyso (25. Juni 2009)

Wär vllt. nicht schlecht, nicht so viele Post zu machen. Die Mods meckern selbst bei doppelpostings, du hast jetzt vier hintereinander^^ Einfach mal den Ändernbutton nutzen und alles in einen Post packen, fürs nächste mal^^
Ansonsten ist das CIIF ne echte Ram-Zicke^^


----------



## biolippe (25. Juni 2009)

oh sorry,werd ich des nächste mal machen.

was hats eigentlich mit dieser sli bereitschaft im bios auf sich? soll man da was umstellen oder kann man das so lassen. ham mal kurz auf hohe frequenz eingestellt und da bekam ich zwar 1066mhz aber total komische timings, weiß nicht mehr genau welche, aber so ca. so aus 7-5-5-27-2T


----------



## knoedelfan (25. Juni 2009)

Herrje biolippe

Was wurschtelst Du denn da in den BIOS-Einstellungen herum??

Es scheint so, als hättest Du keine Ahnung, welche Einstellungen
welche Bedeutung haben.

Hab ich Dir nicht gesagt, daß 1066Mhz mit 4 Modulen nicht geht?!!

Du sollst 800Mhz im BIOS unter den DIMM-Einstellungen markieren und
damit aktivieren. Nichts anderes. 

*Nur 800Mhz. Das ist für Dich und Dein Board die einzig richtige Einstellung. Die einzige Einstellung heißt, es gibt keine andere od. bessere mit 4 Modulen!!!*

533Mhz hat mit 1066Mhz nichts aber auch garnichts zu tun.
200- 400- 533Mhz usw. sind für Module gedacht, die keine 800Mhz können.
Deine können 800Mhz. Also bitte. Stell 800Mhz ein. Und dann lass es so.

Du darfst auch "ganged" auf AUTO od. Enabled stellen. Das bringt zwar nichts, schadet aber auch nicht.

Ganged-Modus fasst 2 Module zusammen und ermöglicht das gleichzeitige Auslesen von 128bit.
Das Gegenteil ist unganged. Dort werden 1x64bit+1x64bit ausgelesen. Geschwindigkeitsvorteil/-nachteil...... minimal.

"sli" und "ganged" ist ein und das selbe, wenn die Rede von Dimm-Modulen im 128bit-Betrieb ist.

*Hast Du die BIOS-"Sprache" auf "Deutsch" eingestellt?* Herrje. Die deutsche Übersetzung ist für den Mülleimer. Nimm "Englisch".


@nyso

Nein. Es ist keine "RAM-Zicke" wenn man sich an die techn. Vorschriften hält. Nochmal. Auch 128Mx8-Chiporganisierte Speichermodule gehen lt. techn. Beschreibung nicht.


----------



## biolippe (25. Juni 2009)

ja 800 mhz funzt mit den timings 5-5-5-15-2T und ganged is auf auto. tut mir leid dass ich rumwurschtel. deswegen frag ich hier ja nach, weil ich in diesem gebiet nicht so viel ahnung habe.
kann mir jemand sagen was die einstellung sli-bereitschaft im bios zu sagen hat. es gibt die optionen deaktiviert, ideal und hohe frequenz.


----------



## knoedelfan (25. Juni 2009)

Hallo biolippe

Ich finde im BIOS keinen einzigen Einstellungshinweis, der mit

"SLI-Bereitschaft" bezeichnet ist.

Kannst Du mal bitte beschreiben, wo das steht. Und vor allem
sag mir ob es da auf Deutsch od. Englisch steht.......


----------



## Autokiller677 (25. Juni 2009)

also das das Board eine RAM Zicke ist, kann ich nur bestätigen
ich hab 2 von den Dominator drin und auf 1066 (EPP Profile High Frequency, alles auf Auto) läuft der PC zwar, aber Prime wirft nach wenigen Minuten Fehler aus, Spiele stürzen nach einer halben bis 3/4 Stunde ab und das obwohl das Board die DIMMS schon auf 2,18 übervoltet. Auf 800 läuft auch Prime ordentlich und Spiele sind kein Problem.

Ich lass die Dominator im Moment einfach auf 800 laufen, habe die Spannung auf die von Corsair vorgegebenen 1,8V gefixt, PC Probe zeigt aber leider immernoch 1,84 an... naja der Rechner läuft stabil, das reicht mir fürs Erste.

@biolippe
das Bezeichnet die auf dem RAM gespeicherten EPP Profile. Hohe Frequenz steht z.B. für 1066MHz bei 5-5-5-15-22 2T gagned bei 2,1V

aber wie gesagt, auch mit diesem Profil läuft der RAM bei mir nicht stabil.


----------



## knoedelfan (25. Juni 2009)

Das muss nicht heißen, das es die Schuld des Boards ist.

Das kann auch bedeuten, daß die Programmierung der Module
mit den vorgegebenen Timings an der oberen Grenze liegen und
somit Fehler auftreten können.


----------



## Autokiller677 (25. Juni 2009)

natürlich kann das auch sein, obwohl ich es für unwahrscheinlich halte, da Corsair den Speicher mit den 1066 5-5-5-15-22-2T testet, bevor sie verpackt werden.
Ob und in wie weit das stimmt ist natürlich fraglich.


----------



## Mario2002 (25. Juni 2009)

Das mit den Corsair Speichern kenn ich. Die laufen auch nicht mit jedem Board.
Werde mir nie wieder Corsair kaufen. Sind mir zu empfindlich.
Ich kann dir Kingston HyperX 1066 empfehlen. Die habe ich schon auf verschiedenen Boards ausprobiert. Absoluter Super Speicher.
Memtest und Prime stable.
Die laufen bei mir mit nur 1,9 Volt auf 1066 5-5-5-15 super stabil.


----------



## funky (25. Juni 2009)

z3rb schrieb:


> Eigentlich läuft alles wunderbar ...
> 
> bloß habe ich ebenfalls dieses problem mit der CPU auslastung im idle Btrieb.
> 
> ...


 
Vielleicht hab ich ne Lösung für Dein Problem gefunden 

Mir ging es ja genauso und es hat mir keine Ruhe gelassen.
Boah, wasn Stress... Komplette Neuinstallation und schon beim ersten Systemstart wieder diese 25% - 30% Auslastung 

Und Process Explorer brachte mich auch in die acpi.sys / Hardware Richtung.
Stundenlanges Googeln und ein Thread über acpi.sys + CPU Auslastung in nem Laptopforum brachte mich der Lösung ganz nah.

Dort gab es als Tip die USB Root Hubs im Gerätemanager mal durchzuklicken und bei Eigenschaften/Energieverwaltung das Häckchen rauszunehmen bei *Computer kann Gerät ausschalten um Energie zu sparen*

Bei mir klappte das nicht (Hab dann wieder die Häckchen rein), aber ich kam auf die Idee mal alle Geräte durchzuchecken...
Und siehe da... die Tastaturtreiber waren die Übeltäter..
Hab ne Cherry Stream Evolution an nem PS/2 Anschluß.
So, und dort wieder unter Eigenschaften/Energieverwaltung das Häckchen bei *Gerät kann den Computer aus dem Standby Modus aufwecken* rausgemacht..
Und zack war die CPU Auslastung verschwunden.
Dann ging zwar die Tastatur nicht mehr.. aus-und eingestöpselt.. und schon lief sie wieder..

Und jetzt kann ich endlich das Crosshair II genießen  

Bin total happy..


----------



## nyso (25. Juni 2009)

So einfach kann die Lösung sein^^ Darauf muss man erstmal kommen


----------



## Alriin (28. Juni 2009)

Hallo Leute!

Ich habe bei meinem Crosshair II Formula ein merkwürdiges Verhalten festgestellt und bräuchte eure Hilfe.
Das Board scheint zum übertakten wie gemacht und wo ich auf anderen Boards mit meinem Phenom II 940 nur auf 3,6GHz kam, da ermöglichte mir das Asus auch stabile 3,7GHz. Allerdings bin ich jetzt bei einem Athlon 64 X2 5400+ Black Edition bei 3,4GHz angelangt, kann Benchmarks wie SuperPi32M oder wPrime1024 stabil durchlaufen lassen, aber das Board macht eine weitere Erhöhung des Taktes nicht mit. Und zwar im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes: auch wenn ich den Referenztakt im BIOS höher stelle, zeigt er mit unter Windows immer nur 3410MHz an. Ein einziges mal konnte ich mit einem Multi von 17 und einem daraus resultierenden Takt von 3415 booten... dann allerdings nie wieder.
Ausserdem steht mein Ram laut CPU-Z auf 379MHz obwohl ich DDR2 800 eingestellt habe. Nicht übertaktet arbeitet er normal mit 400MHz.
Habe ich im BIOS irgend eine Einstellung vergessen? BIOS Version: 1802

mfg Michael


----------



## z3rb (29. Juni 2009)

> Bei mir klappte das nicht (Hab dann wieder die Häckchen rein), aber ich kam auf die Idee mal alle Geräte durchzuchecken...
> Und siehe da... die Tastaturtreiber waren die Übeltäter..
> Hab ne Cherry Stream Evolution an nem PS/2 Anschluß.
> So, und dort wieder unter Eigenschaften/Energieverwaltung das Häckchen bei *Gerät kann den Computer aus dem Standby Modus aufwecken* rausgemacht..
> ...



Also bei mir hat das ganze auch funktioniert  *freu* 

Manchmal ist die Lösung halt einfach zu einfach .... 

Vielen dank @ FUnky 


gruß


----------



## funky (29. Juni 2009)

Cool, freut mich.. Kann das ja gut nachvollziehen.. Kriegt man beinahe graue Haare von..

So ganz nebenbei hat sich damit übrigens auch das Spulenfiepen erledigt. 

Heut hab ich mir 2x2GB DDR2 1066 Mhz von Geil zugelegt. Naja, die laufen auch wieder nicht nach Herstellerspezifikation. Bei *Auto* werden sie als 800Mhz mit 5-5-5-15 erkannt. Das Umstellen auf 1066 MHz mit Spannungsvorgaben des Herstellers meldet Prime innerhalb kürzester Zeit Fehler.

Ist mir aber egal.. als 800er bei 4-4-4-12 und *Auto*Voltage 1,98V laufen sie seit 2Std. Prime stabil.


----------



## z3rb (30. Juni 2009)

läuft denn der ram in windows und anderen Anwendungen mit den herstellerspezifikationen problemlos? 

oder läuft er überall instabil ?

gruß
#
edit: und haste schonmal memtest durchlaufen lassen ?


----------



## funky (30. Juni 2009)

Hi,

ja, in XP und Win7 läuft der Ram ohne Probleme, memtest meldet auch keine Fehler.
Hatte ja selbiges *Problem* schon mit den 2x1GB Riegeln.
Ich weiß zwar nicht wie aussagekräftig die Alternate Bewertungen sind, aber dort liest man ziemlich viele Bewertungen mit der selben Aussage.
Bei manchen Riegeln/auf manchen Boards klappt es dann mit der manuellen Konfiguration, bei anderen wiederum nicht.
Naja, als 800er 4-4-4-12 laufen sie sehr stabil und ausreichend schnell. 
Werd mir irgendwann eh n zweites Kit reinpacken und da wäre es ja laut Asus und dem Schrobenhausener  Knödelfan eh nichts mehr mit 1066 Mhz.

Grüße!


----------



## knoedelfan (30. Juni 2009)

Hallo

Ich werde am kommenden Wochenende mal ein paar "Benchmarks"
posten.

Grundlage für alle Ergebnisse ist, daß Prime absolut fehlerfrei über mehrere
Tage läuft. Gemeinsam mit Prime läuft dann noch 3DMark06 mit 100 Wiederholungen. Somit sind mehr als nur Speicherzugriffe, CPU-Prozesse
und Festplattenaktivitäten incl. Grafik-Bus-System belastet.
Ein Teil wird gleichzeitig mit SiSoftSandra ablaufen. Also Festplatten-
Benchmark und Grafikleistung.

Das Ergebnis werde ich mit Screenshoots dokumentieren.

Aber erlaubt mir die Bemerkung: 
Kein Ergebnis wird mit Fehlern abgeschlossen. Es wird keine Rekordversuche geben, wenn sie
fehlerbehaftet und somit nutzlos für einen Betrieb des Crosshair II
wären.

Jedes Ergebnis für sich, oder mit anderen "Benchmarks" zur gleichen Zeit
wird fehlerfrei abgeschlossen dokumentiert.

Also gibt es keine Rekordergebnisse sondern seriöse Einstellungen, mit
denen jeder sein ASUS Crosshair II Formula annäherungsweise oder
identisch betreiben kann.

Die Einstellungen im BIOS werden zum Teil natürlich per CPU-Z bzw. GPU-Z (Grafik-Karten im SLI-Modus)
aus den Ergebnissen ersichtlich sein. Alles kein Geheimnis. Aber alles im grünen Bereich. So wie es sein soll.


----------



## nyso (30. Juni 2009)

Erlaube mir den Kommentar das nicht jeder den gleichen RAM, den gleichen Prozessor, die gleiche Grafikkarte oder einfach nur eine katastrophale Kühlung hat. Es soll sogar Leute geben, die irgendwelche Stecker vergessen und sich wundern, dass ihr System instabil läuft. Insofern dürften deine Daten also nicht wirklich vergleichbar sein.
Z.B. gibt es hier im Forum Leute, deren 940BE trotz aller versuche nicht über 3,3-3,5GHz will. Meiner hingegen geht viel höher. Das zeigt umso mehr, dass du dir die Arbeit eigentlich sparen kannst, Sorry. Jedes Sys ist anders und muss dem entsprechend angefasst und eingestellt werden.


----------



## Autokiller677 (1. Juli 2009)

Ich hab ein kleines Update zu dem Problem mit Corsair Dominator Speicher und 1066Mhz.
Ich hab gerade das BIOS Update von 1702 auf 1802 gemacht, und Prime läuft jetzt schon 30min mit 1066Mhz und 2,26V (im BIOS hab ich 2,20 eingetstellt), bisher hat Prime immer schon bei Test 3 Fehler ausgeworfen, jetzt bin ich schon zum 2ten mal bei Test 5
Wenn dieser Zustand jetzt stabil ist, gucke ich mal wie weit ich mit der Spannung noch runterkomme.

Zur Spannung hab ich noch was: das Board overvolted die CPU ganz extrem. Auf Auto gibt es der CPU 1,39V, mittlerweile bin ich bei 1,2250 und immer noch Prime Stable. Das Problem mit der VDDNB Spannung hat sich so auch erledigt, ich hab unter Prime 10°C weniger (51 statt 61 bei 26°C Raumtemp, im Winter geht da sicher noch was) und Cool 'n' Quiet geht immer noch und geht im Idle jetzt von ehemals 1,01V auf 0,86 runter - Was will man mehr?


----------



## funky (1. Juli 2009)

Hmm, vielleicht probier ich es doch nochmal mit meinen Riegeln. Bis 2,2 V steht drauf und ich hab mir bisher nicht getraut das im Bios auch so einzustellen. Eben weil das Board übervoltet.
Hab also nur so erhöht, daß die Spannung bei Everest oder Asus Probe mit 2,2 V ausgelesen wird.

Warte schon auf Deinen Bericht ob es so auch länger Prime-stabil bleibt. Beim ersten Mal kamen die Fehler bei mir erst nach 68 Minuten..


----------



## Autokiller677 (1. Juli 2009)

also ich hab Prime nach 1 Stunde abgebrochen und jetzt erst mal eine ordentliche Runde Crysis gezockt, früher ist das Spiel auch immer wegen RAM Fehlern abgestürzt, jetzt nicht mehr. Ich schau jetzt mal wie tief ich die Spannung noch bekomme, und werde dann, wenn ich den finalen Wert hab mal einen 24/7 Test machen


----------



## Rodny (1. Juli 2009)

Also meine 4x1GB Riegel laufen seit dem ersten Tag bei 1066MHz 4-5-5-15 2T und 2,0V stabil. Ich zocke stundenlang GTA IV und arbeite mit dem Videoeditor. Alles ohne Probleme. Meine erste BIOS war 1402 und nun habe ich 1702 drauf.


----------



## Autokiller677 (1. Juli 2009)

@Rodny
da scheinst du einiges an Glück zu haben, meine Riegel laufen auf 1066 nur mit 2,24V (im BIOS 2,2 eingestellt) obwohl es eigentlich mit 2,1 gehen sollte.

@Funky
also bisher hab ich die Riegel jetzt mit 2,2V im BIOS und somit 2,24V laut PC Probe laufen, jetzt nach 3h Prime + Furmark ohne Fehler. Mal schaun, was der 24/7 Test ergibt. Wenn ich im BIOS 2,18 einstelle bekomm ich in Prime schon nach wenigen Minuten Fehler


----------



## Rodny (2. Juli 2009)

Hier sind meine aktuellen Subtimings. Ich vermute das da noch mehr geht. In der 03/09 PCGH eXtreme ist ab Seite 16 ein Bericht über DDR2 RAM Tuning und in der 08/2009 PCGH sind "100 RAM Tipps".


----------



## knoedelfan (2. Juli 2009)

Hallo

Rodny:  Du gibts in Deinem Profil folgende Speicher an

*RAM*: 4x1GB Kingston HyperX *PC2-1200*


DDR2-800 = PC2-6400 (die laufen mit 400Mhz x2 = 800Mhz für AMD)
DDR2-1066 = PC2-8500 (die laufen mit 533Mhz x2 = 1066Mhz für AMD)
DDR2-1150 = PC2-9200 (die laufen völlig ausserhalb jeder Norm für AMD) also nur was für die Bus-Übertaktung.... jenseits von 200Mhz.

Ich finde die vielen "Verkaufsbezeichnungen", sogenannten "genormten"
Bezeichnungen und "lustigen" Forumsbezeichnungen äusserst verwirrend.

Bitte teile mir mit, was ein *PC2-1200* ist. Falls es PC2-9200 sind, kannst Du es ja ausbessern.
Denn nur dann können die Werte in Deinem Posting beurteilt werden und haben Aussagekraft.

Was ich vom Ändern der detailierten Speichertimings halte und ob ich glaube, daß lt. PCGH auch nur ein Test wirklich noch
dauerhaft stabil in allen Situationen läuft, behalte ich lieber mal für mich.


----------



## Rodny (2. Juli 2009)

Es ist das KHX9600D2K2/2G2GB Kit DDR2 1200Mhz Non-ECC und davon habe ich 2 Kits, also vier Riegel insgesamt.

Hier ist ein Test der Riegel Hardwareoverclock.com | Kingston KHX9600D2K2/2G , 2-GB 1.200 GHz DDR2 HyperX DIMM Kit


----------



## knoedelfan (2. Juli 2009)

Hallo Rodny

Also diese hier:

Lt. PCGH (und diese netten Herren dort erfinden gerne "neue Standard"-Bezeichnungen....)

*Originaltextkopie von PCHG (oder PCGH... ich bin verwirrt.....)
**Die neuen Hochfrequenz HyperX DDR2 9600          (1,200 GHz) und 9200 (1,150 GHz)*

Also DDR2-9600 ?
Also DDR2-9200 ?

oder doch: (offizielle Normbezeichnung und Verkaufsbezeichnuing folgt)

PC2-9600 = DDR2-1200Mhz (also auch jenseits jeder Norm oder 200Mhz-Bustaktung) *Aber dann schreib im Profil PC2-9600 oder besser DDR2-1200Mhz......*
PC2-9200 = DDR2-1150Mhz (also auch jenseits jeder Norm oder 200Mhz-Bustaktung)

Naja. Viel Spass beim Zahlenverdrehen bzw. Bezeichnungsverwurschteln..... Es soll ja keiner durchblicken....

Kaum ein Hersteller hat diese beiden PC2-Speichermodule mit diesen Takt-Vorgaben in der Produktion aufgenommen.
Es sind jeweils nur Takt-Vorgaben, die man einsetzen kann.... jedoch nur, wenn der Bus-Takt angefasst wird.
Und das wird wohl auch so bleiben. *<= 800Mhz und 1066Mhz werden unterstützt vom ASUS Crosshair II Formula.*

Der Rest wird sich als PC3-XXX oder DDR3-XXX in den Verkaufsbezeichnungen niederschlagen..... Mit netten Zahlenspielchen und
weiterer Verwirrung. Für das ASUS Crosshair II Formula spielt das keine Rolle. DDR2 passen.... DDR3 gibts erst ab Crosshair III mit
ATI on-Board..... Nix mehr Nvidia-SLI.


----------



## Autokiller677 (2. Juli 2009)

so ich meld mich noch mal

im 24/7 Prime lauf wirft Prime leider immer noch Fehler aus, trotz 2,24V auf den DIMM's (im BIOS 2,2 eingestellt) 
Ich werde jetzt wieder zurück auf 800MHz gehen und schauen, ob ich die dann mit 4er Timings zum laufen bekomme. Spiele etc. laufen zwar auf 1066 ohne Abstürze, aber ich möchte denen eigentlich auch nicht dauerhaft die 2,24V zumuten.


----------



## knoedelfan (2. Juli 2009)

Hallo Autokiller677

Ja. Stell 800Mhz ein. Das Timing für die Module kann dann jeweils auch
manuell eingestellt werden. Meine GeIL-Module sind auf 1,96V eingestellt (2,2V - 2,4V Herstellervorgabe).
Die Einstellung 2,2V bringt bei PC Probe II 2,24V. Das Board läuft damit genau so wie mit festen 1,96V über das BIOS.
Die generellen Timings sind 4-4-4-12 2T. Der Prozessor ist auf 1,4750V
bei 17,5x Multiplikator eingestellt. Prime95 stable (3x24/7+3DMark06x300) versteht sich !

Luftkühlung (Siehe unten)!

Ich werde morgen einige "Screen-Shots" meiner Einstellungen posten.

Das wird wohl für den einen oder anderen eine neue Erkenntnis mit sich
bringen.


----------



## funky (2. Juli 2009)

Jo, Autokiller, bei mir ist der Versuch leider auch fehlgeschlagen.
Und Everest/Asus Probe zeigten sogar 2,26 V an bei Bioseinstellung 2,2 V.
Prime lief keine halbe Stunde...dann wars schon rum..

Ist mir das Risiko einfach zu hoch...

Jetzt laufen sie wieder stabil als 800er mit 4-4-4-12 Timings bei 1,96 V und gut is..

Danke jedenfalls für die Info!

knoedelfan, gut zu wissen, daß bei Dir das Board unter Vollbestückung mit diesen Riegeln läuft..
Ne Garantie gibts zwar keine, aber so fällt mir die Entscheidung einfach leichter, mir n zweites *Geiles* Kit zuzulegen


----------



## knoedelfan (2. Juli 2009)

Hallo funky

Das will ich jedem schon die ganze Zeit sagen....
Zwischen 800er und 1066er-Einstellung ist der messbare
Unterschied so gering, daß sich diese 1066er-Einstellung
zur Zeit nicht lohnt. Es sei denn kommende BIOS-Versionen
ändern da etwas.

Aber morgen kommt von mir noch ein klein bisschen mehr.

Wenn der geneigte Leser die jeweiligen Bild-Titel aufmerksam
studiert, dann werden wir gemeinsam schon was aus dem
Crosshair II rausholen. Nicht mehr als Stabilität. Aber mehr
als Standard. Und 3x24/7 Prime95 stable. Versteht sich!!


----------



## der_flamur (3. Juli 2009)

Moin alle zusamm,
da ich kein Bock hatte, wieder einen neuen Thread zu erstellen, frage ich einfach mal hier und zwar:
Könnt ihr mir mal beim BIOS weiterhelfen? Denn mit sovielen Möglichkeiten, die man einstellen kann, hab ich nicht damit gerechnet.
Ich möchte meinen 64x2 4800+ auf ca. 3,5GHz übertakten (wenn das die CPU erlaubt).

Ich hoffe ihr könnt weiterhelfen. Danke.

EDIT: ich hab doch jetzt ein Extrathread aufgemacht: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...en-vom-4800-aufm-crosshair-ii.html#post913825


----------



## Autokiller677 (7. Juli 2009)

also ich wollt mich noch mal melden.

Gestern war ich mal mutig und hab dem RAM 2,3V gegeben, läuft leider immer noch nicht stabil.
Im Moment bin ich dabei alle Spannungen soweit abzusenken wie es geht, kann ja nix kaputt gehen. Wenn ich raus hab wie weit es geht, werde ich meine Werte noch mal hier posten.

Dann hab ich noch eine Frage: Was ist schneller 6er Timings mit 1066Mhz oder 5er mit 800MHz?
Ich wollte, wenn ich mit den Spannungen fertig bin, mal probieren, ob der RAM mit 6-6-6-18 läuft.

MfG
Autokiller677


----------



## Autokiller677 (8. Juli 2009)

so, ich bin jetzt fertig mit dem Spannungen absenken.

Alle Spannungen (SB, BR, HT, VDDA) habe ich auf den niedrigsten Wert gestellt. VDDNB habe ich noch nicht angerührt. Vcore ist bei 1,2V. RAM bei 1,8V. Dann habe ich noch diese DDR REF Dinger (genaue Bezeichnung weiß ich grad nimmer) sowohl für Channel A als auch B und die global Einstellung darüber auf DDR_REF gestellt, läuft auch wunderbar. 
Der Prime 24/7 Test steht noch aus, 8h Prime hat der PC gestern mit diesen Einstellungen allerdings schon gemacht.


----------



## funky (9. Juli 2009)

Liest sich gut, Autokiller.
Da bekommt man echt lust, dem 955er auch n bissel den Saft abzudrehen.

8 Std. sind schon sehr aussagekräftig.


----------



## Autokiller677 (9. Juli 2009)

ich hab damit angefangen, weil ich mich gewundert hab, das meine CPU schon im Standarttakt unter Prime die 58° knackte, und da mein Noctua nun mal nicht der schlechtest CPU Kühler ist, kam mir das schon komisch vor. Also hab ich einfach mal probiert und dann auch alles andere runtergedreht.

Man merkt das auch klar an der Lautstärke, die Lüfter können um einiges langsamer drehen.


----------



## funky (9. Juli 2009)

Jo, die 58°C hab ich an den heißen Tagen zuletzt auch geknackt. Drüber gings dann aber nicht mehr.
Das Mainboard wird allerdings schnell recht warm..
Kaum gestartet, bewegt es sich auf die 40°C zu. Nach 10 Minuten Betrieb bin ich bei 43°C und dann auch bald bei 45°C.
Als es so heiß draußen war, hatte ich bis 49°C.
Selbst im Idle bei ner CPU Temperatur von 32°C.

Hat sich bei der Mainboardtemperatur auch die Wärme verringert oder hatte das Untervolten da keinen Einfluß drauf?
Wie hoch ist jetzt dann bei Dir die VDDNB?


----------



## Autokiller677 (9. Juli 2009)

die VDDNB ist nach dem Undervolten bei 1,2x. Im Moment hab ich die CPU mit 3,3Ghz und einem Vcore von 1,35 laufen, CPU hat im Idle 31°, Cores 40°. Solang du im Standarttakt fährst, würde ich dir empfehlen, C 'n' Q zu aktivieren, funktioniert echt gut, auch wenn du den Vcore im BIOS festschreibst. Anfangs hatte ich einen Vcore von 1,39 und 1,01, das beste was ich hatte war 1,22 und 0,86.

Du musst nur drauf achten, in den Energieprofilen von Vista den minimalen Leistungszustand des Prozessors auf 0% zu setzen, zumindest in Höchstleistung. Standart ist da 100% und dann taktet er nicht mehr runter, das Problem hatte ich anfangs auch.


----------



## funky (10. Juli 2009)

Ich laß Prime grad mit Vcore 1,30 V @ Standard 3,2 Ghz laufen. SB, BR, HT und VDDA auf niedrigstem Wert.
Die CPU geht dabei maximal bis 46°C und selbst die Mainboardtemperatur hat sich deutlich gebessert (max 43°C).
Werde natürlich noch weiter mit der Vcore runtergehen. Mal sehen wie weit die Kiste dann mit Standardtakt stabil bleibt.

Mit C'n'Q ist so ne Sache. Funktioniert problemlos, selbst wenn ich die CPU im Bios per Multi (18x) auf 3,6Ghz jage.
Allerdings nur abwärts. Also, mit aktiviertem C'n'Q taktet die CPU schön brav runter.
Beim Hochtakten übernimmt sie den Multi nicht, sondern geht auf 16x.
Macht aber nix. Der Standardtakt ist zur Zeit mehr als ausreichend und für nen kleinen Bench muß dann eben K10stat herhalten.

Möchte dann aber trotzdem noch testen wie weit ich mit der Vcore runter kann bei fixen 3,6 Ghz.

Naja, und die Lüftersteuerung vom CPU Lüfter muß ich mir noch vorknöpfen.
Hab ja statt des originalen Lüfters nen Xigmatek mit PMW auf den Groß Clockner montiert. Und im Q-Fan Mode ist das Gejaule einfach zu nervig.
Mal schauen wie weit ich mit ner fixen Drehzahl runter kann.


----------



## Autokiller677 (10. Juli 2009)

naja mein 3Pin Noctua regelt der eigentlich ganz erträglich, eher zu stark. Ich bekomme von PC Probe dauernt Warnungen, weil die Geschwindigkeit des Lüfters unter 600rpm geht

Ich hab im Moment wieder alle Spannungne, bis auf Ram und Vcore auf Auto und probiere gerade  eXce's Tipp von Seite 40 aus:



eXce schrieb:


> @rush111.. stell mal deine nb freq ein bissle hör.. meine läuft mit 2610MHz.. das bringt gut speicherbandbreite..
> mfg eXce



ob ich den RAM so zum laufen bekomme mit 1066Mhz. Wäre ja echt ein Witz, wir zerbrechen uns hier Seitenweise die Köpfe wie viel Spannung etc. und er hat die Lösung schon gepostet


----------



## Mario2002 (10. Juli 2009)

@Autokiller667
Hi!
Kannst du mir bitte genau erklären, wie du die NB Spannung gesenkt hast?
Ich möchte gerne K10 Stat probieren, jedoch ohne C&Q.
Ist das irgendwie machbar, dass ich mit K10 Stat nur die NB Spannung auf 1.3 Volt senke ohne C&Q?
Danke schon mal im vorraus.


----------



## Autokiller677 (10. Juli 2009)

im BIOS gibt es ja keinen Punkt, der NB Voltage heißt, ich denke es ist die VDDNB Voltage. die habe ich auf Auto gelassen, da man da ja keinen Volt Wert einstellen kann, sondern nur +xyz mA. Die VDDNB ist aber stark von den anderen Spannungen abhängig, bevor ich irgendwas geändert habe, war die so bei 1,6V, jetzt ist sie bei 1,2x-1,3x.

K10Stat hab ich noch gar nicht ausprobiert, da müsste ich mal ran, bisher habe ich alles übers BIOS geregelt.


----------



## Mario2002 (10. Juli 2009)

Hi!
Wie hast du denn das geschafft, das die NB Spannung jetzt auf dem Normalwert ist?
Im Bios kann ich ja die NB Spannung nicht senken.
Wäre suoer von Dir, wenn duu das hier mal genauer erklärst.
Meine VDDNB Voltage ist auch bei ca. 1.55 - 1.58 Volt.
Möchte die Spannung, wenn möglich auch so auf 1,3 Volt senken.
Aber du mußt mir dann schon genauer erklären, was du da alles im Bios eingestellt hast.
Im Bios ist es mir soweiso lieber zum einstellen, als über eine Software.


----------



## Autokiller677 (10. Juli 2009)

ich hab den Vcore gesenkt, soweit es geht ohne BS, den RAM auf 1,8V, SB, HT, BR, VDDA Voltage aufs minimum, DDR2 Controller und die beiden dadrunter für die einzelnen Channels auf DDR2_REF.

Und siehe da, die VDDNB fällt auch. Du musst ausprobieren, ob bei dir überall der niedrigste Wert geht, kannst ja im BIOS Hardware Monitor unter Voltages die Spannungen auslesen, solang noch alles auf Auto ist und dann dementsprechend immer 1-2 Schritte niedriger setzen. Allerdings hat das bei mir nicht viel gebracht, da die auf AUTO immer schon auf der niedrigsten Stufe waren.

Richtig die VDDNB gedrückt haben der Vcore und die RAM Spannung, auf Auto hat das Board da Vcore 1,39V und RAM 1,94 gegeben, stabil läuft es mit Vcore 1,22 und RAM 1,8. Die Vcore Senkung hat mir auch 10-15° niedrigere Temps beschert und somit Raum für OC.

EDIT: bisher hat Prime keine Fehler mit dem RAM auf 1066Mhz ausgeworfen. Sieht so aus, als hätte es echt am NB Takt gelegen.


----------



## funky (10. Juli 2009)

Hehe, ich sollten wohl den Thread mal gründlicher durcharbeiten.
Hab zwar alles gelesen, aber das ist im Kopf nicht hängen geblieben.
Werd das mit der NB Freq glatt mal austesten.

Jo, bei mir hat die Vcore Reduzierung auch einiges für die VDDNB gebracht.
1,3 V liest Everest aus und Prime läuft und läuft.
Jetzt ist es an der Zeit noch ein wenig runterzugehen


----------



## Autokiller677 (10. Juli 2009)

gute Idee
oder läuft dein RAM auch so mit 1066Mhz?
ich hab den NB Multi jetzt mal auf 13 gestellt, das macht dann 2600Mhz NB Takt, bei probeweise 3Ghz Takt ist er sofort abgeschmiert, 2,8 muss ich noch testen.


----------



## funky (10. Juli 2009)

Nein, auf 1066 läuft er nicht. 
Werd das heute noch testen. Bin echt gespannt.


----------



## Autokiller677 (10. Juli 2009)

jop
Wär echt ein Witz, Seitenweise zerbricht man sich hier den Kopf und dann steht die Lösung schon ewig da.


----------



## knoedelfan (10. Juli 2009)

Hallo

Ja. Die Einstellung im BIOS unter Tweaker Extrem CPU <> NB bringt
einiges. Ich habe diesen Multi schon vor Wochen mal ausgetestet.

Mehr als 12x geht bei mir nicht mit dem Phenom 940BE. Aber auch
beim Phenom 955BE gehts nur bis 12x.

Bei 13x kommt es bei Prime95 schon zu Fehlermeldungen.

Aber mit 12x = 2400NB-Frequency geht die Post schon ab. 

Mit dem Phenom 955BE + CPU-Multi = 200Mhz*18,5x und CPU <> NB = Multi 12x
komme ich mit meinen beiden Nvidia 9800GT@SLI auf wunderschöne 
18.370 Punkte bei 3DMark06.

Allerdings muss ich sagen, daß ich die Vcore momentan auf 1,475V ein-
gestellt habe. Niedriger geht nicht. 
Prime95 stürzt da samt Rechner  mit Bluescreen nach mehreren Stunden ab.....

Temperatur liegt mit dem EKL Brocken
bei 55°C im Dauertest mit Prime95. Im Idle bei 34°C und guter Belüftung.

Erst mit dem CPU-Multi = 17,5x (3500Mhz) geht die AUTO-Einstellung der Vcore
ohne Probleme für Prime95. Das war auch mit dem Phenom 940BE@17,5 so.


----------



## Mario2002 (10. Juli 2009)

So, hab jetzt mal die Ram-Spannung auf 1.8Volt gestellt, jedoch übervoltet das Board, so das ich jetzt 1.87Volt angezeigt bekomme.
Die VDDNB wurde leider bei mir nicht gesenkt.
Die Vcore-Spannung kann ich nicht senken, sonst läuft mein 940BE auf 3,4 GHz nicht mehr stabil.
Hoffentlich fixt Asus die VDDNB-Spannung mit einem neuen Bios.
CPU-Z zeigt mir bei Dump.txt NB-Core 0,93 Volt an.
Ich kenn mich nicht mehr aus, welche Spannung für was ist.


----------



## knoedelfan (11. Juli 2009)

Hallo Mario2002

Diese Free-Ware-Tools lesen gerne mal Werte aus, die seltsam sind.

Das ist so mit CPU-Z und GPU-Z. Aber selbst die ASUS-Tools sind da
nicht fehlerfrei. In der ASUS AI-Suite wird bei mir die NB-Frequenz nicht
mit 12x200=2400 angezeigt sondern mit der Hälfte, also 1200Mhz. 

Die VDDNB. Ja, da muss ich dir beipflichten. Vieleicht hilft ein neues BIOS.
Aber bis dahin ist´s mir wurscht.

Im Link unten könnt ihr euch ein Beispiel ansehen, wie mein System momentan konfiguriert ist.

Das linke Bild zeigt einen Durchlauf mit 3DMark06. Das mittlere Bild das Ergebnis mit 100 Durchläufen. Das rechte Bild einen Prime95-Durchlauf (Blend) über knapp 24 Stunden.
Bei allen Testläufen waren Virenscanner und alle anderen normalen Programme aktiv. Also ein Alltags-Benchmark wenn man das so sagen möchte.....


----------



## biolippe (12. Juli 2009)

sers leutz,

ich bin am überlegen ob ich meine 2 corsair kits zu je 4GB verkaufe und mir gleich ein 8GB kit (4x2GB) zu kaufen. nun die frage an euch? was wäre da das beste kit für das crosshair II? es sollte das beste sein, am geld solls ncht scheitern. danke für tips.


----------



## nyso (12. Juli 2009)

Im Handbuch steht, welche Rams unterstützt werden, da solltest du mal reingucken.


----------



## biolippe (12. Juli 2009)

mir gehts ja nicht darum was unterstützt wird, sondern um das was das beste ist für das mainboard. außerdem ist das was im handbuch ja nicht mehr aktuell. es gibt ja schon längst wieder neue rams.


----------



## Autokiller677 (12. Juli 2009)

die Dominator stehen auch als unterstützt im Handbuch, laufen tun sie trotzdem nicht-.-


----------



## knoedelfan (12. Juli 2009)

Hallo biolippe

funky und ich haben wohl diese eingebaut.

4x2GB GeIL(GX24GB8500C5UDC)@800Mhz 4-4-4-12 2T
Bei uns beiden gibt es keine Klagen. Also funktionieren diese RAM.
In meinem System habe ich momentan "unganged" eingestellt, weil
die meisten Anwendungen damit schneller sind.
Die GeIL sind für 1066Mhz ausgelegt und funktionieren selbstver-
ständlich auch mit "ganged" wenn man meint, das es die bessere
Wahl ist. "unganged" klingt halt so, als ob es nix taugt.......

Sie funktionieren auf dem Crosshair II nur  mit 1066 wenn Du nur 
2 Stück davon einbaust und  die richtigen Steckplätze benutzt. Also die blauen.


----------



## der_flamur (12. Juli 2009)

Geheimtipp: Die TakeMS Ram-Chips.
Habe meine 800er auf satte 536MHz hochgejagt (6/5/6/17). Und die sind sehr günstig.


----------



## biolippe (14. Juli 2009)

800er auf 536 hochgejagt? aber 536 is doch weniger wie 800. oder versteh ich da was falsch?


----------



## Autokiller677 (14. Juli 2009)

Da spielen noch andere Sachen eine Rolle. Der Takt wird durch irgendwas noch verdoppelt, ich weiß aber nicht durch was, ich glaub, der Teiler hat was damit zu tun.

Auf jeden fall läuft 800er Ram mit 400Mhz tatsächlichen Takt und effektiv mit 800Mhz, so gibt Everest das auch an. 536 entspricht also 1072Mhz effektiv.


----------



## biolippe (14. Juli 2009)

ich glaub das hat was mit ganged und unganged zu tun. also dieser dual channel modus.


----------



## nyso (14. Juli 2009)

Ne, das wird halt einfach so angegeben. Ganged und ungaged bestimmen nur, ob der Ram mit 2x64KB oder 1x128KB adressiert wird.


----------



## knoedelfan (14. Juli 2009)

Hallo

Das mit unganged und ganged Modus hat wahrlich nichts mit dem
Übertakten zu tun. Eben 2x64 oder 1x128-Bit werden ausgelesen.

Übertaktet wird über den Grundtakt von 200Mhz. Dadurch verändert
sich der Takt für JEDES Subsystem. Also CPU, NB, SB, PCIe, SATA
Speicher usw.

Also muss jede Komponente auch mit dem erhöhten Takt zurecht
kommen. Das ist aber meist eher weniger der Fall. 

Im schlimmsten Fall gehen dabei Bits verloren. Beim Kopieren od.
beim Entpacken von Zip-Files. Beim Transfer von Daten über
unterschiedliche Controller hinweg (SATA <> IDE z.b.).
Grund hierfür kann sein, daß eine Komponente aufgrund des
Taktes nicht jede Flankenänderung des überhöhten Grundtaktes
mitbekommt.

Tolle Ergebnisse mit Benchmarks sind meist nur eine Momentaufnahme
vor dem BSOD. Also keinesfalls immer eine Empfehlung wert.


----------



## Autokiller677 (14. Juli 2009)

deshalb ist das Übertakten per Multi ja so schön. Es wird nur die CPU beansprucht, alles andere läuft weiter mit 200Mhz.


----------



## funky (14. Juli 2009)

Scheinbar gibt es ein neues Bios. Bei Asus finde ich aber nix.

Zitat aus dem Forum de Luxx:



> ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/ASUS/mb/socketAM2/Crosshair_II_Formula/1904.zip
> 
> Change log:
> 
> ...


----------



## knoedelfan (14. Juli 2009)

Genau, Autokiller677. Nicht nur schön, sondern extrem klug.

Neues BIOS. Ohje. Ich will den PC in 3 Wochen an meinen Neffen
ausliefern. Bis dahin muss alles bestens funktionieren. Ich will mich
ja nur noch einmal drum kümmern müssen.....


*Ähhhhh... Improve the stability when 16GB memory is installed...............
*
Das kann doch wohl nicht sein!!!!! Das Crosshair II kann nur 8GB unterstützen.


----------



## Autokiller677 (14. Juli 2009)

also bei mir wird auf der Asus seite weiterhin 1802 gelistet.


----------



## Mario2002 (15. Juli 2009)

Hallo!
Was bedeutet das: Enhance the stability of certain graphic card.
Heisst das, das Grafikkarten mit diesem Bios stabiler laufen?
Hab nämlich mit meiner ein solches Problem, dass sie auf dem Crosshair II nicht stabil laufen will.


----------



## Autokiller677 (15. Juli 2009)

so würde ich das verstehen, aber genau kann ich das nicht sagen. Vielleicht mag deine Karte auch das OC nicht, kannst sie ja mal auf Standarttakt takten und wenns dann weg ist liegt es wohl daran, dann würde ich die Karte einschicken (sofern es Werks OC war)


----------



## Mario2002 (15. Juli 2009)

Die Karte ist vom Werk aus OC.
Ich habe halt das Problem, dass das Game Call of Juarez Bib mitten im Spiel hängen bleibt und sich aufhängt.
Das hatte ich vorher mit einem Foxconn 790GX nicht gehabt.
Werde das Bios Morgen mal testen.
Das die Asus Boards mit Grafikkarten manchmal probleme machen können ist mir ja bekannt.


----------



## Mario2002 (15. Juli 2009)

Hab jetzt das 1904 drauf.
Aber kann mir einer erklären, was diese 2 Optionen zu bedeuten haben?

CPU Instruction Fetch 
CPU Tweak Control

Muß ich beide aktivieren oder deaktivieren?
​


----------



## knoedelfan (16. Juli 2009)

Hallo Mario2002

CPU Instruction Fetch:

Diese Einstellung bedeutet so etwas wie Vorhersehung.... Es werden Daten
gesammelt, die später mal Bedeutung erlangen könnten. Wenn dies eintrifft
dann beschleunigt es die Datenverarbeitung. Also so etwas wie "aus der
Hand lesen"..... Ein-/od. Ausgeschaltet wirkt sich aus oder eben vieleicht nicht.......
Die Daten befinden sich dabei im CPU-Cache.


CPU Tweak Control:

Keine Ahnung, was diese Einstellung wirklich bewirkt.

"Tweak" ist ja das Wort, das auch im "Tweakers Extrem"-Menue
verwendet wird. Also eine "beschleunigende Anpassung".
Ein-/od. Ausschalten. Es bewirkt nichts. Jedenfalls nichts messbares.

Einzig denkbares Szenario wäre, das dieses "Control" Tweak-Einstellungen
automatisch im "Enable" so steuert, daß ein "ausser Takt geraten" nicht
möglich ist....... Ist aber reine Spekulation.


Resumé: Es ist bedauerlich, daß eine ganze Anzahl neuer BIOS-Optionen
weder im mitgelieferten Handbuch, noch in den Online-Handbüchern
dokumentiert und beschrieben sind. Somit bleibt der Anwender wohl
der Dumme.....


----------



## nyso (16. Juli 2009)

Am Besten mal bei Asus anfragen... Mal gucken ob ich dafür Zeit habe....


----------



## Mario2002 (16. Juli 2009)

Also, ich lass jetzt mal die beiden Funktionen auf Enabled.


----------



## knoedelfan (17. Juli 2009)

Hallo Mario2002

Diese beiden Optionen gab es bereits in der offiziellen BIOS-Version 1802.
Also nichts neues bei diesem seltsamen 1904er-BIOS.


Was Deine Grafikkarte betrifft:

Such im BIOS mal die Option "Plug and Play OS" und stell dort AUTO ein.

Auch die Zuordnung der Interrupts (findest Du ebenfalls im gleichen Menue)
muss auf AUTO stehen.

Damit verwaltet das Crosshair II die Interrupt-Aufteilung. Es sollte dann
im Gerätemanager des Betriebssystems keine Konflikte geben.


----------



## Mario2002 (17. Juli 2009)

Bei mir kann ich nur Plug & Play OS auf No (steht momentan auf No) oder Yes einstellen.
Muß ich das jetzt auf Yes stellen?


----------



## knoedelfan (17. Juli 2009)

Hallo Mario2002

Ja. *YES ist richtig.* Damit wird das IRQ-Sharing durch das Betriebssystem
übernommen. Die Hardware liefert dazu die Informationen bei "YES".

Und vergiss nicht, die Interruptzuteilung ebenfalls auf AUTO od. YES
od. Enable (ich bin grade nicht an diesem Crosshair II-Rechner)...
deshalb kann ich dir leider die genaue Bezeichnung der Einstellung nicht sagen.

Ich glaube, die Einstellung ist dann Verfügbar, wenn Du zuerst "YES"
bei "Plug and Play" ausgewählt hast......


----------



## Mario2002 (17. Juli 2009)

Hi!
Dann werde ich mal im Bios auf Yes stellen.
Die Interruptzuteilung stand bei mir schon auf "AUTO"

EDIT:

Ich habe aber noch was gefunden, dass man Plug and Play OS besser auf "NO" einstellt.
ASUS Computer GmbH


----------



## knoedelfan (17. Juli 2009)

Du hast Probleme mit Deiner Grafikkarte?


DER ARTIKEL ist URALT. Bezieht sich auf PCI-Karten, die noch feste Interrupts belegten............ URALT heißt nicht mehr auf der HÖHE DER ZEIT.

Da im Artikel wird Windows NT4.0 und Windows 95 als Grundlage erwähnt...... Lies auch mal das Handbuch Bitte.



> *Question:  *
> *Auf meinem Mainboard werden während des Bootvorgangs nicht alle
> PCI Karten in der PCI Liste angezeigt.
> (P3B-F und neuere Mainboards mit AWARD 6.0 BIOS -> P3.. / ME.. / CU.. )
> ...


ISA-Karten......... Werden da im Uraltartikel erwähnt..... Weist Du überhaupt, was ISA-Slots auf den Uralt-Motherboards waren...... 


Dann stell bittebitte das ein, was ich Dir sage. Und probier erst mal aus, was
dann passiert. Ich bin ja kein Hellseher und steck nicht in Deinem PC wie ein
Flaschengeist. Kaputt geht dabei überhaupt nichts.

Es kann aber sein, das nach dem Starten von VISTA ein neues Gerät gefunden wird....
Das wäre dann schon sehr gut. Also Bitte.

Telefonische Hilfestellung hast Du ja nicht gewollt. Aber das wäre wohl dringend Erforderlich gewesen.


----------



## Mario2002 (17. Juli 2009)

Entschuldige, aber ich gehe halt lieber auf Nummer sicher.
Also, hab das jetzt auf "YES" gestellt, aber Vista hat kein neues Gerät gefunden.
Im Gerätemanager sind alle Geräte da, wie vorher.
Aber ich lass das jetzt mal auf "YES", schaden kanns ja nicht.
Morgen probier ich dann mal ein paar Games aus.
Das mit dem Telefon, hätte ich schon gemacht, aber wenn fremde am Telefon sind, dann bin ich nicht so gesprächig.
Daher schreibe ich lieber.
Aber Danke nochmal für deine Hilfe.
Wenn etwas sein sollte, melde ich mich hier nochmal.

Außerdem gibts ein neues Bios.
ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/ASUS/mb/so...rmula/2003.zip
Support new CPUs


----------



## Autokiller677 (17. Juli 2009)

also, ich find das BIOS nicht. Hat Asus das schon wieder rausgenommen?
Vielleicht sind ja irgendwelche Fehler drin, der direktlink geht noch, aber auf der Asus Site ist das nicht aufgeführt.

Ich werds jedenfalls erst mal nicht testen.


----------



## knoedelfan (17. Juli 2009)

Hallo Mario2002

Das 1904.bin ist heute als neueste Version bei ASUS als offizielles BIOS
eingetragen.

Dieser FTP-Server, auf den dein Link verweist, ist sicher nicht für
den normalen Download gedacht.

Ich möchte mal sagen: Wenn diese BIOS-Version 2003 nur in japanischer
Sprache existiert, wie willst Du dann eventuelle BIOS-Einstellungen an-
wählen? Japanische Schriftzeichen sind wohl noch problematischer, als es
die englische Menueführung sein kann für den einen oder anderen.... weil
er Fremdsprachen nicht sonderlich gut beherrscht....
Es muss nicht so sein... aber es kann!
Es ist immer ein Risiko, solche Versionen tatsächlich zu installieren.


----------



## Mario2002 (17. Juli 2009)

Hast recht gehabt.
Das 2003 Bios ist zwar gelaufen, aber nach dem ich in einem anderen Forum gelesen habe, dass damit das Board nicht mehr hochfahren könnte, habe ich wieder das 1904 draufgeflasht.
Aber bei dem 2003 Bios war nix auf Japanisch, ganz normal in Englisch.


----------



## funky (19. Juli 2009)

Jetzt isses offiziell. Werde es aber wahrscheinlich nicht draufspielen. Das 1904 läuft bei mir prima und mit dem 2003 gibts wohl nur den Support für neue Prozessoren, oder?

Erstaunlich der kurze Zeitraum zwischen den beiden Bios-Versionen.

Hat jemand bis dato unbekannte Bugs im 1904 entdeckt?


----------



## biolippe (21. Juli 2009)

was ich für ein problem von anfang an hatte ist, sobald ich bei sata einmal von raid auf was anderes umstelle und anschließen wieder auf raid stelle, das mainboard meine festplatten nicht mehr erkennt. nur wenn ich eine reset der BIOS einstellungen mache werden die festplatten wieder erkannt. mach ich was falsch?


----------



## knoedelfan (21. Juli 2009)

Hallo biolippe
"Mach ich da was falsch?"
Im Prinzip Ja. Denn wenn Du ein RAID eingerichtet hast, wird ja vom
RAID-Kontroller nicht mehr jede einzelne Platte als Gerät an das BIOS
gemeldet, sondern der RAID-Verbund.

Deine 4x1TB gehören dem RAID-Kontroller und sind für das normale
BIOS nicht mehr als einzelne Geräte zu erkennen. Auch dann nicht,
wenn Du die BIOS-Einstellung änderst. Denn sie sind fest an den
RAID-Kontroller gekoppelt.

Wenn Du nun im BIOS den "Verweis" auf das RAID in AHCI umänderst,
schaut das BIOS nicht mehr nach, was der RAID-Kontroller meldet.

Beim Reset werden alle Daten neu eingelesen. Auch die Informationen
des RAID-Kontrollers. Und somit weis das BIOS wieder, daß da ein
RAID konfiguriert ist.

Daß das BIOS beim manuellen Umstellen das RAID nicht wiederfindet,
mag ein kleiner "Bug" sein..... aber es wird wohl nicht damit gerechnet,
daß ein Anwender mutwillig sein RAID manuell abschaltet.


----------



## Mario2002 (22. Juli 2009)

@Knoedelfan.
Ich habe immer noch massiv Probleme mit meinem Board.
Jedesmal bei Prototype oder Call of Juarez Bib bleibt mitten im Spiel das Bild stehen und dann kann ich nur noch mit dem Taskmanager aus dem Game raus und habe dann diese Grafikfehler.
Das alles habe ich erst seit dem Asus Board.
Wenn das so weitergeht, dann kommt mir Asus nicht mehr ins Haus.
Wegen dem Speicher.
Ich habe mal ein wenig rumgegoogelt und gesehen, dass alle 1066er Speicher, egal ob von Corsair, Kingston oder OCZ 128Mb Chips haben. Bei den Kingston steht 128x8, aber bei den anderen nur 128Mb Chips.
Die dürften doch alle nicht auf dem Board laufen oder?
Mir kommt nämlich langsam der Verdacht auf, dass es am Speicher liegen könnte, obwohl er mit meinem alten Gigabyte DS4H und dem billigen Foxconn Board ohne probleme gelaufen ist.
Memtest 5x durchlaufen lassen und keine Fehler.
Ich weiß mir allmählich keinen Rat mehr.
An dem Game Prototype kann es nicht liegen, weil das lief mit dem alten Foxconn ohne probleme durch.
Wollte halt mal ein richtig gutes und teures Board haben, aber wie immer, habe ich damit Pech.

Edit:
Habe jetzt mal andere Rams getestet mit 800MHz.
Genau das gleiche Problem.
Vielleicht muß ich noch irgendwas im Bios einstellen, was ich nicht weiß?


----------



## Autokiller677 (22. Juli 2009)

Spannung kannst du noch auf den Herstellerwert fixen. Und schau mal nach, ob der die Timings richtig erkennt (sollte er eigentlich) aber wenns nicht so ist, stell sie manuell ein

Zu dem BIOS 2003: Ich hab noch eine Änderung bemerkt: Der Screen mit dem RoG Logo am Anfang des Bootens ist bei mir jetzt wesentlich schneller weg als vorher. Vorher hat das so ca. 10s gedauert, jetzt sinds 3-4. Auf jeden Fall eine gute Sache.


----------



## knoedelfan (22. Juli 2009)

> Ich habe mal ein wenig rumgegoogelt und gesehen, dass alle 1066er Speicher, egal ob von Corsair, Kingston oder OCZ 128Mb Chips haben. Bei den Kingston steht 128x8, aber bei den anderen nur 128Mb Chips.



So geht das mit der googelei aber nicht.......

Modellbezeichnung 			 		 
 GX24GB8500C5UDC Gesamtkapazität 		 
 4096 MB         	 			 			 			Anzahl Module 		 
 2          	 			 			Bauform 			 		 
 DIMM          	 			 			Typ 			 		 
 SDRAM-DDR2          	 			 			 			Standard 		 
 DDR2 - 1066  (PC2 - 8500 Timings 
 
                    		 						 						CAS Latency (CL) 						 					 5                    		 						 						RAS-to-CAS-Delay (tRCD) 						 					 5                    		 						 						RAS-Precharge-Time (tRP) 						 					 5                    		 						 						Row-Active-Time (tRAS) 						 					 15          	 			 			Anschluss 			 		 
 240-Pin *         	 			 			Organisation 			 		* *
* *64Mx8*          	 			 			Spannung 			 		 
 2,2 Volt
          	 			 			 			Spannungsbereich 		 
 ab 2,2 Volt bis 2,4 Volt
Du kannst schnell erkennen, daß nicht alle 1066 Module nur mit 128x8
organisiert sind.

Überprüfe noch mal alle Stecker im System. Auch die beiden Stromstecker
an der Nvidia 260 GT.

Führe einen Reset des BIOS durch, so das alles in Grundstellung steht.
Den AMD 940 nicht übertakten.

Schalte im BIOS die ON-Board-Garfikkarte aus.

Und dann meld dich bitte nochmals hier.


----------



## Mario2002 (23. Juli 2009)

Hi Knoedelfan.
Ich werde Morgen mal ca 1,5 bis 2 Stunden den Furmark laufen lassen und schauen, ob die Grafikkarte damit stabil läuft.
Wenn das ohne Fehler läuft, kann ich die Grafikkarte schon mal auschließen.
Warum soll ich die CPU nicht übertakten?
Das muß das Board abkönnen.
Aber wenn Morgen der Furmark sauber läuft, dann takte ich die CPU mal auf 3GHz runter und teste nochmal die Games.
Was mir gestern noch aufgefallen ist, während ich mal wieder Call of Juarez Bib gezockt habe, bin ich mal vom PC weg und ohne das ich weitergezockt habe, ist das Bild wieder stehen geblieben, so dass ich nur per Taskmanager wieder auf den Desktop gekommen bin.
Die Desktop-Icons waren wieder mit so komischen Grafikfehlern verziert und dann kam noch eine Meldung das Everest.exe ein problem verursacht hat.
Dann die Meldung "Unbekannter Softwarefehler" und "Stack Overflow".
Das hat sich alles auf Everest bezogen.
Komisch, den habe ich immer mitlaufen lassen, wegen der G15 und da gab es nie Probleme. Kann es sein, dass der Nforce Chipsatz Probleme machen kann, wenn während Last die einzelnen Temps ausgelesen werden?
Morgen probier ich das ganze Spielchen mal ganz ohne Everest.
Würde es gerne heute machen, aber es ist hier in Bayern ziemlich heiss.
Da habe ich keine rechte Lust zu.
Und sind das die ganzen Treiber, die man installieren muß, oder fehlt da nochwas?
http://www.imgwelt.de/show.php?code=ZU48387O8YF

EDIT:
Habe jetzt Furmark über eine Stunde laufen lassen, ohne Fehler.
Temperatur war unter Vollast bei 27 Grad Raumtemperatur bei 84 Grad.
Mann was könnte das noch sein?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## knoedelfan (23. Juli 2009)

Hallo Mario2002

Auch wenns heiß ist! Ich hab keine Lust aber auch nur begrenzte Zeit,
mich im Forum zu engagieren und mal wieder nett auf den nächsten Tag
zu warten. Also so ein Problemchen muss in EINEM TAG über die Bühne gebracht werden. Ab nächste Woche bin ich 5 Wochen nicht mehr im
Forum. Gib Gas.

Ich hatte Dir beim Umstieg vom Foxconn auf das Crosshair II gesagt,
Du sollst Dir im Vorfeld sowohl die neuesten GeForce-Treiber als auch
die Nforce-Treiber herunter laden. Der NForce-Treiber ist bei Deinem
Bildchen überhaupt nicht zu sehen. Fehlt wohl. Das ist schlecht. Denn
der ist für die Northbridge, für die Southbridge und für so vieles mehr
zuständig.

Gehe jetzt bitte strukturiert jeden Punkt der Reihe nach durch:

1.
Entferne jetzt bitte alle vorhandenen Nvidia-Treiber und installiere bitte
die neuesten. Die Download-Links stehen unten.

2.
Also die Treiber für Grafik: Neuester ist der 190.38 WHQL
GeForce/ION Driver Release 190
Und die Treiber für 780a: Neuester für VISTA32 ist der 15.26
nForce Driver

Erst die nForce-Treiber OHNE Grafiktreiber (während der Installationsauswahl kann
der Grafikkartentreiber abgewählt werden!) Und DANACH den neuen Grafiktreiber 190.38

3.
Hast Du die On-Board-Grafikkarte des Crosshair II im BIOS deaktiviert?
Wenn nein, führ die Deaktivierung durch.
(Wenn Du nicht weist, wie das geht, frag heute noch mal hier nach!!)

4.
Flashe Dein BIOS mit dem offiziell neuen: Also 2003.

5.
Es gibt für Call of Juarez sicher Patches mit Fehlerbereinigung.
Hast Du da auch ganz sicher mal nachgeschaut, ob Dein Spiel
auf dem neuesten Stand ist?


WARUM sollst DU DEINEN PROZESSOR heruntertakten........

WEIL MAN (ich)! IN EINEM ÜBERTAKTETEM SYSTEM KEINE FEHLER SUCHT(e)
ÜBERTAKTEN KANN MAN EIN FEHLERFREIES SYSTEM. BASTA!

Und dabei ist es vorerst völlig wurscht, ob das der Grund für eine
Fehlfunktion ist.


----------



## Mario2002 (23. Juli 2009)

Hi!
Also, den neuesten Nforcetreiber hab ich schon drauf.
Der neue Geforce 190.38 hat das problem auch nicht behoben, wobei ich dann wieder zurück zum 182.50 bin.
Der läuft meiner Meinung auch am besten.
Die Onboard Graka ist aus.
Steht im Bios auf Auto und da steht halt das sie dann deaktiviert ist, oder hab ich da was vergessen?
Ich kann erst Morgen die Games mit Standard-Takt testen.
Es ist hier bei mir wirklich zu heiss. Kaum auszuhalten.
Nochmal Danke für deine Hilfe.


----------



## funky (23. Juli 2009)

Autokiller677 schrieb:


> Zu dem BIOS 2003: Ich hab noch eine Änderung bemerkt: Der Screen mit dem RoG Logo am Anfang des Bootens ist bei mir jetzt wesentlich schneller weg als vorher. Vorher hat das so ca. 10s gedauert, jetzt sinds 3-4. Auf jeden Fall eine gute Sache.


 
Hi Autokiller, hab jetzt doch mal das 2003 getestet.
Das RoG Logo deaktivierte ich zuvor schon, eben weils so lange zu sehen war.
Also erscheinen bei mir immer die Sys-Infos.. Bios, Ram, Prozessor..
Und dann dauerts auch ca 10 sec bis die Laufwerke angezeigt werden.
Finde das schon recht lang.. bin da vom Crosshair I verwöhnt.

Nach Deinem Posting hoffte ich, daß sich diese Zeit auch verkürzt.. weil das ja alles statt des Logos angezeigt wird.
Pustekuchen 

Also letztlich hat mir das neue Bios rein gar nix gebracht.. zumindest nix, was ich bisher bemerken würde..


----------



## knoedelfan (23. Juli 2009)

Hallo Mario2002

Du hast ja dieses Bildchen gepostet, wo ersichtlich ist, welche Treiber
Du wirklich installiert hast.

Dieses Bildchen sagt mir, es fehlen nForce-Anteile. Du sagst mir, Du hast
alles installiert. Ich sage, ich verliere manchmal sehr schnell die Lust.

Wenn ALLE NForce-Treiber-Anteile für den 780a-Chipsatz installiert sind,
dann sieht das jedenfalls ganz anders aus als bei Dir.

*Sowas müsste in Deinem Bildchen stehen (bei VISTA64, aber VISTA32 dürfte das Gleiche sein):
* 
*Nvidia Away Mode
Nvidia Display Drivers *
Nvidia Ethernet Drivers *
Nvidia High Definition Audio Drivers *
Nvidia nForce System Management *
Nvidia SMU Driver *
Nvidia Storage Management Software **

WAS BEI DIR FEHLT, KANNST DU NUN SELBST ERKENNEN.

Die mit (*) sind wichtig.

Ich verstehe Dich immer weniger
Mal hast Du Zeit in 3 Foren über ein inoffizielles BIOS 2003 zu posten. Installierst es, deinstallierst es und wenn es dann offiziell ist, willst Du es nicht mehr.
Beim Fehlersuchen hast Du aber keine Zeit, erwartest aber, daß andere sich die Zeit nehmen für Dich.
Das ist ein ewiges Hü und Hot. Da fehlt die klare Linie.

Wenn Du selbstständig entscheidest, das der 190.38 schlechter ist als ein anderer Treiber, warum bekommst Du Deine Kiste dann nicht richtig zum laufen?
Dir ist schon klar, daß in den neuesten GeForce-Treibern auch Spiele-Patches mit beinhaltet sind? Jedenfalls bisher. Ab 190.xx muss sich jeder selbst drum kümmern.
Und Dein jetziger GeForce-Treiber ist da sicher nicht mehr aktuell.

*Die Onboard-Grafik steht auf AUTO. DAS IST GUT.
STEHT DENN OBEN "HYBRID"? DAS WÄRE FALSCH. Dort bitte Deaktivieren also "Disabled".*

*Also bitte: Punkt 1. bis 5. durchführen und mit "Erledigt JA" abhaken.* Und meld dich wieder wenn dort *überall "JA"* angekreuzt ist.....

Das nennt man Ausschlussverfahren. Aus der Ferne kann ich keine gezielte Fehlersuche betreiben. Jedoch ist es möglich, zu sagen, was es nicht
sein kann. Und dann bleibt meist nicht mehr viel übrig als "Übeltäter".

Das mit Everest hast Du heute zum ersten Mal erwähnt. Schalt es ab. Auch mit dem ASUS Probe II gibt es das Problem, daß beim Dauertest wohl
zeitliche Probleme entstehen. Software wie Everest od. PC Probe II sind recht Hardware-Nahe und nicht besonders gut programmiert. Weg damit!
Wenn Du unbedingt Informationen über die Temperatur und Lüftergeschwindigkeit der VGA "On-Screne" willst, dann nimm das Tool von Evga. Das ist besser
programmiert und verursacht keine Störungen im Gesamtsystem.

Wenn Du weiterhin kontraproduktive Aktionen durchführst, dich nicht im geringsten um *die systematische Fehlersuche* bemühst, dann brechen wir hier ab. Ich hab meine Zeit auch nicht gestohlen.


----------



## Mario2002 (23. Juli 2009)

Hi!
Bleib mal locker.
Was biste denn so unfreundlich?
Also ich habe alles installiert, außer die Audio Treiber und diese HDMI.
Weil ich benutze ja nicht die Soundkarte, die beim Board dabei war, sondern meine Xfi-Gamer mit den neuesten Treibern.
Und ja, Hyprid Power ist im Bios deaktiviert.
Das mit den Grafiktreibern habe ich schon probiert.
Egal, ob 190.38 oder sonst was, die Kiste hängt sich auf.


*Sowas müsste in Deinem Bildchen stehen (bei VISTA64, aber VISTA32 dürfte das Gleiche sein):
* 
*Nvidia Away Mode -Habe ich im Bios nicht aktiviert. Ist der wichtig?
Nvidia Display Drivers * -Wird angezeigt
Nvidia Ethernet Drivers * - Brauch ich nicht, ich hab den Marvell Treiber
Nvidia High Definition Audio Drivers * -Brauch ich auch nicht, ich nutze kein HDMI
Nvidia nForce System Management * -Wird nicht angezeigt
Nvidia SMU Driver * -Wird angezeigt
Nvidia Storage Management Software ** -wird auch nicht angezeigt
Obwohl ich alle Treiber, außer Display installiert habe.
Ich bin ja wirklich kein Anfänger am PC.
Hatte schon so einige Systeme, aber der Nforce macht hier ganz schön Schwierigkeiten.
Das mit Everest geht klar, den habe ich jetzt verbannt.
Das EVGA-Tool hab ich schon am laufen.
Werde jetzt mal einen Test mit dem Game machen.

Edit:
Keine Viertel Stunde gespielt und schon wieder dieser Mist.
Hier das Bild, wie es nach dem Absturz aussieht.
ImgWelt- dein multifunktionaler Imagehoster
ImgWelt- dein multifunktionaler Imagehoster
Hab auch das 2003er Bios drauf.
Und das alles auf Standard-Takt.
Hab hier noch die IRQ verteilung.
http://www.imgwelt.de/show.php?code=1A0JCN307PM
Habe jetzt von diesem beschissenen Asus die Schnauze voll.
Das Board wird bei nächster Gelegenheit vertickt.
Mein Bedarf mit Nforce Chipsatz ist jetzt gedeckt.
Kein Asus Board mehr und vor allem kein Nforce mehr.
Werde mir wohl oder übel wieder ein AMD-Chipsatz Board zulegen.
Außerdem soll ein PC vernünftig laufen, auch ohne zu übertakten und nicht das man sich Tage und Wochenlang damit beschäftigt wo der Fehler liegen soll.
Kann mein Geld auch nicht zum Fenster rausschmeissen.


----------



## knoedelfan (23. Juli 2009)

Hallo

Die IRQ-Zuordnung für ACPI ist ein Fehler im System. Das weist auf
Fehler in der Treiberinstallation hin. Es kann nicht sein, daß diese 
ACPI-Funktion derart viele IRQ belegt.

*ACPI - Funktion (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface)

Hinter dieser Funktion sind wenige Hardwarefunktionen
wie z.b. Powerschalter (Sleepmodus Reboot usw.)
Also nix als S1, S3 oder S1&S3 usw.

Bei mir gibt es unter ACPI genau 4 Einträge im Gerätemanager:
Bei "Systemgeräte":
ACPI Schalter
ACPI Lüfter
ACPI Thermozone

Bei "Computer":
ACPI x64-konformer Computer

Dein Problem  kommt von einem Treiber der nicht mit der Hardware umgehen kann.
 
**ACPI - Eigenschaften
* Plug and Play (einschließlich Bus- und Geräteauflistung) und APM-Funktionen, die normalerweise im BIOS enthalten sind.
Power Managementsteuerung der jeweiligen Geräte, der eingebauten Karten (wobei einige Karten eventuell einen ACPI-erkennenden Treiber benötigen), Videoanzeige und Festplatten.
Eine Soft-off Eigenschaft, die es dem Betriebssystem ermöglicht, den PC auszuschalten.
Die Unterstützung für multiple Wake up Ereignisse.

*Neuinstallation dringend empfohlen..... Das bekommst Du sonst nicht mehr auf die Reihe. Das Board hat da keinerlei Mitschuld. **Ein Löschversuch
von diversen Treibern wird scheitern. Da hat sich was im System breitgemacht, das anders als durch formatieren und Neuinstallieren nicht behoben werden kann.
* 
Vor der Installation im BIOS "Plug&Play" auf "Yes", falls nicht Default. usw. steht alles im Thread.

Die mitgelieferte Treiber-CD von ASUS lass ja weit weg während der Installation. Das ist alles alter Mist. Auch nicht die SATA-Treiber oder AHCI-Treiber von der CD.
Die SATA-Treiber sind im nForce 15.26 beinhaltet. Auch die AHCI-Treiber. NIMM auf alle Fälle diese und keine anderen. Also vorher downloaden und entpacken.
Alles neu Downloaden. Und ab damit auf einen USB-Stick.

Und verbaue mal die mitgelieferte Soundkarte. In den schwarzen PCIe-1 Slot ganz oben reinstecken und wohlfühlen. Die ist wirklich nicht schlecht.
Vieleicht kommen die Fehler ja auch von Treibern Deiner jetzigen Soundkarte..... Vieleicht, heißt, ich kann es nur vermuten und Dir vorerst Raten 
sie Versuchsweise zu ersetzen.

*Auf alle Fälle hast Du ein Treiberproblem. Soviel ist sicher. Du brauchst doch nur das Crosshair II, den nForce15.26, den GeForce190.38 und die AUDIO-Tools
und -treiber von ASUS  und schon läuft die Kiste. Das BIOS 2003 hast Du ja schon. Das wird schon. 
Alle Treiber (nur die neuen) und SATA-Treiber auf einen USB-Stick laden und los gehts.

Keinerlei sonstigen Treiber von anderen Seiten.... Marvell usw. Alles nicht nötig!
* 
Neuinstallation mit systematischer Vorgehensweise oder ein neues
Board und ein anderes Forum. Viel Glück.


----------



## Mario2002 (24. Juli 2009)

So, habe jetzt alles so gemacht, wie du es gesagt hast.
Hier mal ein paar Bilder, wie es jetzt aussieht.
Spiele teste ich erst Morgen.
ImgWelt- dein multifunktionaler Imagehoster
ImgWelt- dein multifunktionaler Imagehoster
ImgWelt- dein multifunktionaler Imagehoster
ImgWelt- dein multifunktionaler Imagehoster
ImgWelt- dein multifunktionaler Imagehoster

Die Asus Soundkarte wurde von Vista schon erkannt, aber ich habe von Nvidia trotzdem noch die HDMI Treiber installiert.


----------



## Mario2002 (25. Juli 2009)

Hallo!
Habe alles frisch installiert mit der SupremeFX II und allen Treibern die du mir empfohlen hast.
Aber nach ca. 1 Stunde und 15 Minuten blieb das Bild wieder stehen.
Vielleicht liegt es ja auch am Spiel selber.
Jedenfalls lass ich erstmal die Asus Soundkarte drin, denn die hat wirklich keinen schlechten Sound.
Danke nochmal für deine Hilfe Knoedelfan.


----------



## knoedelfan (25. Juli 2009)

Hallo Mario2002

Ja. Die Supreme FX II ist wirklich nicht schlecht.

Daß das Bild immer noch einfriert dagegen schon.

Da ich VISTA64 installiert habe, ist ein direkter Vergleich
der Gerätemanager-Einträge leider nicht möglich.

Vieleicht hilft Dir da mal ein anderer Crosshair II-User mit VISTA32
und postet als Vergleichsmöglichkeit seine IRQ-Aufteilung....

Morgen verlässt mich der PC mit dem Crosshair II und wird
an den Neffen übergeben.......

Ich melde mich nun für 5 Wochen ab.


----------



## Mario2002 (25. Juli 2009)

Habe jetzt mal 2 Stunden Crysis gezockt ohne probleme.
Mist, dann scheint es bei Call of Juarez BiB am Game zu liegen.
Wenigstens kann ich jetzt sicher sein, dass es das Board nicht ist.


----------



## zay (25. Juli 2009)

Sers, ich habe wieder Vista64 installiert und soweit die neuesten treiber drauf wie hier im thread schon beschrieben. allerdings fehlen scheinbar trotzdem treiber... ich bin absolut ratlos, aber was ich weiss ist, dass sich das negativ auf die stabilität des rechners auswirkt, denn ich habe ab und an kurze bis auch komplette freezes
und zwar:

*Problemsignatur*
Problemereignisame: PnPDriverNotFound
Architektur: x64
Hardware-ID: ACPI\ATK0110
Betriebsystemversion: 6.0.6001.2.1.0.768.3
Gebietsschema-ID: 1031


*Problemsignatur*
Problemereignisame: PnPDriverNotFound
Architektur: x64
Hardware-ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0752&SUBSYS_83321043&REV_A1
Betriebsystemversion: 6.0.6001.2.1.0.768.3
Gebietsschema-ID: 1031
*Problemsignatur*
Problemereignisame: PnPDriverNotFound
Architektur: x64
Hardware-ID: USB\VID_057C&PID_6201&REV_0100
Betriebsystemversion: 6.0.6001.2.1.0.768.3
Gebietsschema-ID: 1031

*Problemsignatur*
Problemereignisame: PnPDeviceProblemCode
Architektur: x64
Hardware-ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_9440&SUBSYS_0851174B&REV_00
Setupclass-GUID: {4d36e968-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
PnP-Problemcode: 0000000A
Treibername: vgapnp.sys
Treiberversion: 6.0.6001.18000
Treiberdatum: 01-21-2008
Betriebsystemversion: 6.0.6001.2.1.0.768.3
Gebietsschema-ID: 1031


----------



## knoedelfan (25. Juli 2009)

Hallo Mario2002

Na prima. Und? Bist Du mit der Leistung des Boards auch zufrieden?

Entschuldige bitte noch mal, daß ich vieleicht ein bisserl ruppig war.
Aber in der realen Welt genügt manchmal ein heben der Augenbrauen;
in der virtuellen halt manchmal nur ein kräftiger "verbaler" Schubs.

Hallo zay

Lies dir mal den Thread genauer durch (die letzten 3 Seiten sind wohl
die wichtigen). Ich hab ja auch VISTA64 installiert. 

Vieleicht kannst Du ja einiges aus dem Thread übernehmen. Aber pass
immer auf; Es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen den Nvidia-Treibern
für VISTA32 und VISTA64.

Und vieleicht hilft Dir ja der Mario2002 a bisserl weiter.
(als kleiner Tipp..... auch für VISTA64 genügen die nForce- und GeForce-Treiber neuester Version).

Ich bin nun entgültig für 5 Wochen entfleucht.....


----------



## zay (25. Juli 2009)

Hm, ich hab definitiv die 64bit treiber installiert. trotzdem fehlen die besagten treiber.


----------



## knoedelfan (25. Juli 2009)

Hallo zay

In Deinen Listen (oben) steht Problemsignatur. Normaler weise sind
Treiber mit Signatur (Microsoftzertifiziert, also abgesegnet) problemlos
ohne diese Meldung zu installieren.

Hast Du da BETA-Treiber installiert?

Also alle Treiber deinstallieren und dann so vorgehen:

Den GeForce 190.38 WHQL und den nForce 15.26 nochmals
downloaden und installieren.
Ähh. Hast Du denn überhaupt eine Nvidia-Grafikkarte?
Wenn ja, GeForce 190.38. Wenn ATI dann entsprechende Treiber.

nForce-Treiber 15.26 für VISTA64:
nForce Driver


----------



## zay (25. Juli 2009)

Ne hab ne ATI, aber wie gesagt knoedelfan, ich hab den neuesten treiber von nvidia gezogen und installiert. danach den gpu-treiber. aber trotzdem bleiben halt diese "fehlenden" treiber. muss ich evtl auch nen seperaten treiber für die interne gpu installieren?


----------



## knoedelfan (25. Juli 2009)

Hallo zay

Die Meldungen bedeuten nicht, daß Treiber fehlen!

Da Du eine ATI-Grafikkarte hast, darfst Du auf *keinen Fall* die
*Nvidia-Treiber* für die On-Boardgrafik *installieren*. Das geht 
schief.

Aber Du musst die On-Board-Grafikkarte im BIOS des Crosshair II
deaktivieren.

BIOS > Advanced > Onboard Configuration

und dort > Hybrid = Disabled
und auch > Onboard GPU = AUTO (mit AUTO wird bei existierender
PCIe-Grafikkarte die Onboard GPU ausgeschaltet.

Falls doch Treiber für die Nvidia-Onboard-Grafik im System sind, diese
am besten deinstallieren.


----------



## Mario2002 (25. Juli 2009)

Hi!
Deaktiviere mal im Bios die interne GPU.
Kann sein, dass das die fehlenden Treiber sind.
Uupps.
Knoedelfan war schneller.


----------



## zay (25. Juli 2009)

Okay also,
Hybrid Support => Disabled
Onboard GPU => Auto
Primaerer Vid Adapter natürlich auf PCIx16

Hab grade nochmal neu aufgesetzt und alles sauber installiert. soll ich SP2 auch installieren?

Edit: erster Freeze ^^


----------



## knoedelfan (25. Juli 2009)

Hallo zay

Na Klaro. SP2 für VISTA64 neueste Viren-Scanner und alle seit dem
SP2 erschienenen Patches. Viel Spaß dabei. Sowas kann dauern.


----------



## zay (25. Juli 2009)

jo danke  hab den 2. freeze hinter mir... ich versteh die welt nimmer...


----------



## knoedelfan (25. Juli 2009)

Meine Güte. Nu Jammer nicht bevor Du mit allem fertig bist.

VISTA64 + SP2 + alle Microsoft-Patches sind doch Pflichtübung.
Viren-Scanner sowieso..... Denk an die Schweingrippe........

Neueste Treiber sind die Kür. Und dann kommt das Vergnügen.


----------



## zay (25. Juli 2009)

We'll see 
aber solltest du nicht längst 5wochen "afk" sein? 

benutzt du eigentlich das beim crosshair dabeigewesene kasperksy?


----------



## z3rb (25. Juli 2009)

einer schon erfahrungen mit dem 2003er bios gemacht ? 

gruß


----------



## knoedelfan (25. Juli 2009)

Nein. Avira. Warum? Einige Virenscanner haben in der jüngsten
Vergangenheit sogar wichtige Windowsdateien niedergemacht.
Auch Kaspersky.
Ergebnis..... Das System lief nicht mehr.

Avira hebt sich da wohltuend hervor. Sowas ist damit (noch) nicht passiert.


----------



## Mario2002 (25. Juli 2009)

Hi Leutz!
Habe mal testweise wieder die Xfi eingebaut, da konnte ich gerade 5 Minuten Call of Juarez Bib zocken.
Die bleibt jetzt erstmal draußen.
Mit der SupremeFX II kann ich es wenigstens etwas länger zocken.
Ich hab das 2003 Bios drauf und bin bis jetzt zufrieden damit.


----------



## knoedelfan (25. Juli 2009)

Hallo Mario2002

Call of Juarez ist doch glaub ich so ein Cowboy-Game.....

Du musst da nur den richtigen Bösewicht erwischen, ins
Gefängnis einliefern und schon hast Du den Verursacher
für das Problem dingfest gemacht oder so ähnlich...... 

Nix für ungut.  Schöne 5 Wochen noch.


----------



## Mario2002 (25. Juli 2009)

Ich wünche dir auch 5 schöne Wochen.
Habe wieder die SupremeFxII eingebaut und kann komischerweise viel länger spielen.
Es scheint so, dass das Game mit den Soundtreibern so seine Schwierigkeiten hat.
Vielleicht kommt doch noch ein Patch.


----------



## funky (25. Juli 2009)

z3rb schrieb:


> einer schon erfahrungen mit dem 2003er bios gemacht ?
> 
> gruß


 
Hi,

ich hab weder postive, noch negative Veränderungen mit diesem Bios bei meinem System ausgemacht.
Es läuft stabil, aber das war bei den beiden Vorgängerversionen genauso.


----------



## Mario2002 (27. Juli 2009)

Hallo!
Habe jetzt nach Stunden mal Vista 64 installiert.
Läuft bis jetzt ganz gut.
Eine Frage hätte ich.
Da ich meine beiden Platten per AHCI laufen lasse, habe ich sie am SATA Port 5 und 6 angesteckt, ist das richtig so?


----------



## Autokiller677 (27. Juli 2009)

du kannst auch im BIOS die MCP Storage Configuration von IDE auf AHCI stellen. Dann laufen alle 6 Ports auf AHCI, aber du kannst es natürlich auch so lassen wie es jetzt ist.


----------



## Mario2002 (27. Juli 2009)

Alles klar, Danke.


----------



## Crossworker (29. Juli 2009)

Hallöle. Ich hätte da mal ne Frage. Sind jemanden Mainboard Wasserkühler bekannt für das C2F ? Ich habe schon bissle gegoogelt und bei diversen Händlern nachgefragt aber bis dato kam nüscht ... 

Mfg


----------



## stutter18 (30. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

kann vielleicht einer von euch das BIOS Update 2003 für VISTA 64 BIT hochladen denn die ASUS Seite funktioniert nicht bzw öffnet den Download link nicht. Wenn ich aber China auswählen würde funzt es...komisch


----------



## Autokiller677 (31. Juli 2009)

stutter18 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> kann vielleicht einer von euch das BIOS Update 2003 für VISTA 64 BIT hochladen denn die ASUS Seite funktioniert nicht bzw öffnet den Download link nicht. Wenn ich aber China auswählen würde funzt es...komisch


Lad es von der China Seite runter,bei mir hat die andere auch nicht gefunzt. Ich hatte irgendwo bei Asus gelesen, das die Dateien identisch sind, und es stimmt. Hab es bei mir jetzt drauf und keine Probleme,Sprache ist englisch und auch sonst ist alles wie sonst auch.


----------



## linber (31. Juli 2009)

Crossworker schrieb:


> Hallöle. Ich hätte da mal ne Frage. Sind jemanden Mainboard Wasserkühler bekannt für das C2F ? Ich habe schon bissle gegoogelt und bei diversen Händlern nachgefragt aber bis dato kam nüscht ...
> 
> Mfg




Von http://mips-computer.de (WATERCOOLING/MIPS/MAINBOARD SETS NICKEL/dann ganz unten, ASUS 780a Series Freezer Set Nickel)


----------



## biolippe (2. August 2009)

Hallo Leute,

ich hab mir heute einen Prolimatech CPU Kühler mit 2 Lüfter auf mein Crosshair II gebaut, kühlt soweit ganz gut, unter Volllast hat mein AMD 955 max. 48 Grad. Jetz wollte ich per Multiplikator übertakten, aber egal was ich im BIOS für den Multiplikator einstelle, CPU-Z zeigt mir immer noch den selben an (16x). Wieso übernimmt das BIOS meine Einstellungen nicht?


----------



## nyso (2. August 2009)

Geh mal in die Nvidia Systemsteuerung. Dort bei Leistung, Geräteeinstellungen wird der Multi auch angegeben und du kannst dort auch weiter übertakten. Zeigt er da auch 16x? Wenn nein dann ist das ein normaler Auslesefehler von CPU-Z.


----------



## biolippe (2. August 2009)

Dort wird auch 16x angezeigt. Also wird der Multi aus dem BIOS nicht übernommen.


----------



## nyso (2. August 2009)

Deaktiviere mal C&Q falls es an ist. Mit aktivem C&Q lässt sich das CIIF nämlich nicht übertakten.


----------



## Autokiller677 (3. August 2009)

jup, das Problem hatte ich Anfangs auch. Einfach C 'n' Q raus und es klappt.


----------



## biolippe (3. August 2009)

stimmt, hat geklappt. nun hab ich nen multi von 18 und unter prime läuft alles prima. wenn ich auf 18,5 stelle schmiert er mir unter nem bluescreen ab. was kann ich tun, damits stabil läuft?


----------



## Autokiller677 (3. August 2009)

Außer der Spannung erhöhen relativ wenig. Aber meiner macht 18,5 auch nur fürn Benchmark (mit 1,52V) unter Luft für den Dauerbetrieb völlig unkühlbar.


----------



## biolippe (3. August 2009)

also meiner is von den temps her nicht gerade heiß. unter vollast bin ich noch von den 60 grad entfernt.
ich werd mal die spannung um eine stufe erhöhen.


----------



## Autokiller677 (3. August 2009)

wie hoch ist die denn im Moment?


----------



## biolippe (3. August 2009)

also die war auf 1,23 volt. jetz ist sie gerade auf 1,4125 und prime läuft noch. bloß wie lange halt.


----------



## Autokiller677 (3. August 2009)

1,23? entweder ich hab eine Sau schlechte oder du eine sau gute CPU
mein 940er läuft mit 3,0 gerade mal bei 1,22 stabil, 3,5 laufen nicht mal mit 1,35 dauerhaft, das war eigentlich mein angepeiltes Ziel für den Dauerbetrieb...


----------



## biolippe (3. August 2009)

hmm..keine ahnung, dazu bin ich zu unerfahren im overclocking. bis jetz läuft prime ganz gut und die temps sind gerade mal bei 50 grad. ich denke da geht noch einiges.


----------



## Krasso12 (3. August 2009)

So ich hab mich gerade hier angemeldet weil ich ein problem mit meinem neuen board habe.

Das board war in nem komplett pc dabei ohne das ich wusste was es für eins ist.

Jetzt hab ich die software zu dem board installiert und habe ständig einen vddnb von ca. 1,80v, was dazu führt das eine warnung kommt.

Hab schon im internet gelesen das dieser wert zu hoch ist und jetzt hab ich sorge das mir mein neuer pc abraucht.

Ich würde gern diese oc funktion abstellen nur weiß ich nicht wie. Wäre nett wenn ihr mir das sagen könntet

mfg krasso


----------



## biolippe (4. August 2009)

welche temperatur ist eigentlich entscheidend bei everest? die cpu und die cpu/kern temperatur?


----------



## Autokiller677 (4. August 2009)

die Kerne sind die Wichtigeren, wenn die zu heiß werden ist schluss, die CPU Temperatur ist irgendein Sensor im IHS. Laut AMD soll die CPU Temperatur 62°C und die Kern Temp knapp unter 70° (genauen Wert weiß ich nicht) nicht überschreiten, ich glaub, PCGH hat mal getestet, das der sich ab 70° CPU Temp runtertaktet, ich persöhnlich gehe mit den Kernen nie über 65°, zur Sicherheit.


----------



## Autokiller677 (4. August 2009)

Krasso12 schrieb:


> So ich hab mich gerade hier angemeldet weil ich ein problem mit meinem neuen board habe.
> 
> Das board war in nem komplett pc dabei ohne das ich wusste was es für eins ist.
> 
> ...



Wurde hier auch schon mal diskutiert, bei mir hat es sehr geholfen, Vcore und RAM Spannung abzusenken. Welche CPU hast du denn? Den RAM kannst du problemlos auf 1,8V (der kleinstmögliche Wert) setzen, beim Vcore musst du rumprobieren. Einfach den aktuellen Vcore mit PC Probe auslesen und im Bios 1-2 Stufen drunter fest einstellen, testen ob der PC stabil läuft (Prime Small FFT's, min. 1-2h) dann wieder was runtergehen, testen, runter, testen, immer so weiter bis Prime Fehler meldet. Dann wiedre auf den letzten stabilen Wert und mit Prime 24h oder länger testen. Wenns dann keine Fehler gibt, läuft der PC perfekt.

Kleines Praxisbeispiel: das Board gibt standartmäßig eben zu viel Vcore und RAM Spannung, dadurch wird die VDDNB beeinflusst. Mein Board hat der CPU (PII 940BE) auf Auto 1,39V gegeben, stabil läuft sie auch noch mit 1,22V. Dies hatte zur Folge, das die VDDNB von 1,6x auf 1,49 runtergegangen ist, auch die Temps sind um 10° runter. Der RAM bekamm auf Auto 1,96V, stabil läuft er auch mit 1,8. VDDNB von 1,49 auf 1,39-1,43
runter.


P.S.: Das ist kein OC was die hohe VDDNB verursacht, sondern einfach nur die schlechten Auto einstellungen des Boards.

P.P.S.: Sorry für Doppelpost...


----------



## Krasso12 (4. August 2009)

Hab nen Phenom 2 940be wie du. Der ram läuft standartmäßig mit 2,1 v kann ich da bedenkenlos runtergehen?

mfg krasso


----------



## nyso (4. August 2009)

Du kannst nicht nur, du solltest sogar^^


----------



## Krasso12 (4. August 2009)

verlier ich da was an leistung?


----------



## nyso (4. August 2009)

Nein, nur an Temperatur und Stromverbrauch^^


----------



## Autokiller677 (4. August 2009)

es kommt darauf an, ob dein RAM mit 800Mhz oder mit 1066 läuft. Wenn er mit 1066 läuft, sind die 2,1V normal, trotzdem solltest du mit der Spannung soweit runtergehen wie möglich (auch hier mit Prime testen, diesmal der Blend Test). Wenn der RAM mit 800Mhz läuft sind 1,8V Standart, dahin kannst du ihn dann erst mal zurückstellen.

Allgemein sorgt Spannungen senken für weniger Hitze und weniger Stromverbrauch, außerdem verlängert es möglicherweise die Lebensdauer der Komponenten, siehe auch Elektronenmigration.

Kaputt gehen kann dadurch nix, das einzige was passieren kann ist, das das System nicht mehr stabil läuft (Bluescreens, Programmabstürze, Freezes...) Wenn du sowas hast, musst du mit den Spannungen wieder etwas hoch.


----------



## Krasso12 (4. August 2009)

ok dann passen die werte jetzt soweit^^

jetzt meckert er nurnoch sb voltage zu hoch, kann ich das ignorieren oder sollte ich die auch im bios runterstellen?

mfg krasso


----------



## Autokiller677 (4. August 2009)

ich hab bei mir außer Vcore und RAM (da übertaktet) alle Werte auf der niedrigsten möglichen Einstellung stehen, allerdings nur die, bei denen man eine konkrete Voltzahl einstellen kann, nicht die, bei denen man, wie bei VDDNB, nur +xyz einstellen kann.

Im moment ahre ich einen Bustakt von 267Mhz, um den HT Link und die NB Frequenz hochzuziehen (bei mir jetzt auf 2,4Ghz) und der Speicher läuft bei 900Mhz, mal schauen ob ich den auch auf 1066 hochbekomme. Alle Spannungen sind auf minimum. Du siehst, selbst bei Minimalspannung gibts noch gut Übertaktungspotenzial.


----------



## biolippe (5. August 2009)

bin jetzt bei 3,8 ghz mit nem 18er multi und nem fsb von 200 mhz. den vcore hab ich auf 1,5 volt gesetzt. die temps unter prime überschreiten nicht die 60 grad. allerdings schmiert mir des pc nach gut 6-7 stunden unter prime ab. soll ich die vcore noch weiter erhöhen oder lieber sein lassen? oder soll ich den fsb erhöhen, aber damit hab ich mal null erfahrung. um ratschläge bin ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## alex0582 (5. August 2009)

hallo

hat unser optischer ausgang, also der spdif, passtrough?


----------



## Crank (6. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen alsooo ich habe mir mal alles Seiten durch gelesen, leider habe ich seit gestern ein Problem mit meinem Mainboard. Zur Zeit ist das Bios 1904 drauf und ich wollte testen ob meine OZC 8G Ram OCZ2P10664GK auch mit 2 Volt laufen, schön alles eingestellt, doch dann nach dem Neustart bleibt er beim RAM hängen wie ich laut LED sehe. Wie mache ich ein CMOS Clear auf dem Mainboard? Habe schon den s***** Schalter von Default auf Disable gestellt für ein paar Sekunden und dann wieder auf Default, leider kein Bios reset. Ich habe diese Option schon probiert im Netzteil noch AN Modus und Netzteil AUS Modus mit Kabel ziehen, aber irgendwie will das Ding mein Bios nicht auf Standart setzten. Was muss ich nun tun? Der RAM kann jo unmöglich kaputt gegangen sein bei Untervolting von 0.1 Volt. Muss ich die RAM Riegel kurz ausbauen und wieder einsetzten? Oder wie kriegt ihr ein CMOS Clear hin? Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.

Muss ich den Blauen Stecker versetzten oder nur den Schalter ändern? Hier ein Bild davon was ich meine:

http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/asus_crosshair_ii_formula/images/38.htm

Falls alles nicht geht, muss ich wohl die Batterie rausnehmen oder?


----------



## Autokiller677 (6. August 2009)

Das Board hat auf der Rückseite über dem PS/2 Ausgang einen kleinen Knopf für CMOS Clear. 1-2 Sek drücken und die Default Einstellungen sind wieder da.

Ach, hast du die Riegel auf 1066 Mhz laufen? Lt. Asus geht Vollbestückung (ich nehme an, du hast 4*2GB und nicht 2*4GB) nur mit 800Mhz


----------



## Autokiller677 (6. August 2009)

biolippe schrieb:


> bin jetzt bei 3,8 ghz mit nem 18er multi und nem fsb von 200 mhz. den vcore hab ich auf 1,5 volt gesetzt. die temps unter prime überschreiten nicht die 60 grad. allerdings schmiert mir des pc nach gut 6-7 stunden unter prime ab. soll ich die vcore noch weiter erhöhen oder lieber sein lassen? oder soll ich den fsb erhöhen, aber damit hab ich mal null erfahrung. um ratschläge bin ich sehr dankbar.



Wenn du den Bustakt anhebst, übertaktest du auch alle anderen Komponenten wie RAM, CPU-NB, HT Takt etc.

Daher musst du darauf achten, die nicht zu hoch zu bringen. Wenn du wie ich z.B. auf 300Mhz Bustakt gehst, musst du den CPU NB Multi etwas senken, ich hab ihn im Moment auf 8 stehen, ergibt 2400 Mhz. Wenn du den HT Link auf derselben Geschwindigkeit haben willst, musst du den K8 <->NB HT Speed auf die höchstmögliche Einstellung setzen. Wenn du den CPU NB auf 8 hast, sind das hier 1,6Ghz, denn wenn der Bustakt normale 200 wären, ergäbe 8*200=1600Mhz. Da wir 300 haben kommen 2400 raus. 1,6 sind die höchste Einstellung, weil der HT Takt nicht höher sein darf als der CPU NB Takt. Wenn es so wäre, würde der Pc einfach nicht mehr starten.

Soviel zu CPU NB und HT Link

Jetzt zum Speicher.

Der wird auch übertakten, da der RAM Takt ja über den DRAM:FSB Teiler festgelegt wird. Geht der FSB hoch, wird eben auch der RAM beeinflusst. 
Ich habe bei mir den RAM auf DDR2 400 gestellt, um den maximalen Bustakt auszuloten, den auf 1066Mhz schmiert mir die Kiste schon bei 220MHz Bustakt ab. Sobald du das maximum an Takt ausgelotet hast (bei mir war das Ziel 300Mhz) kannst du den RAM Takt schritweise wieder anheben, also 533, 667 etc. Irgendwann wird der der Speicher schon sagen, das er nicht mehr will, entweder in Form von Prime Fehlern, oder indem der PC nicht mehr startet.  Im Moment hab ich den Speicher noch auf 400Mhz laufen, also ist der tatsächliche Takt 200Mhz und der Teiler 1:1. Da ich aber 300Mhz Bustakt habe, ist der tatsächliche Takt 300Mhz und der effektive DDR2 600MHz. Bin mal gespannt, ob ich den mit 667 Mhz noch betreiben kann.


Ich hoffe, du hast das soweit verstanden. Es kann sein, das du die HT Link Spannung etc. ein wenig anheben musst, damit der HT Link / CPU NB den höheren Takt machen.


Und schon wieder ein Doppelpost, Mi**. Sorry.


----------



## Crank (6. August 2009)

Ich habe 4x 2GB liefen auch im DDR1066 Modus auf etwa 536Mhz mit dem Latenzen 5/5/5/18 und 2.1V laut OCZ. Aber sobald ich den wieder einmal ankriege stelle ich sie auf DDR800 mit niedrigeren Latenzen und weniger Volt.

Wollte halt gestern schauen ob diese Latenzen auch bei 2Volt gehen und naja seit dem bleibt er hängen. 

Autokiller677 du sagst auf der Rückseite? Muss ich das komplette Mainboard ausbauen oder wie?

Weil der Raum dort hinten ist ziemlich eng hab es in ein Antec 300 reingebaut und alleine dort oben eine Schraube zu befestigen mit der Hand 0 Chance.

Wofür ist den dieser beknackte Clear RTC RAM? Ist auf Default eingestellt, der hat nichts mit dem CMOS Clear zutun oder?


Meinst du diesen Knopf ganz links oder?

http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/asus_crosshair_ii_formula/images/29.htm


----------



## Autokiller677 (6. August 2009)

ja ok dann links
ich nenn das immer Rückseite, weils die Rückseite vom PC ist. 
Ja, der Knopf mit dem Kreis über dem PS/2 Port, den mein ich.


----------



## Crank (6. August 2009)

Weiss es gerade nicht auswändig aber, die Slotblende sollte doch eine Öffnung haben damit man von hinten drücken kann oder?


----------



## alex0582 (6. August 2009)

hat einer ne antwort auf meine frage


----------



## Autokiller677 (6. August 2009)

Crank schrieb:


> Weiss es gerade nicht auswändig aber, die Slotblende sollte doch eine Öffnung haben damit man von hinten drücken kann oder?


genau

@Alex0582:
tut mir leid, keine Ahnung. Gibt das Handbuch dazu keine Auskunft?
Sonst guck mal auf der Asus Website bei den Downloads haben die auch noch Handbücher, ich glaub die sind umfangreicher als das gedruckte beliegende.


----------



## biolippe (6. August 2009)

also erstmal danke autokiller für deine antwort. irgendwie versteh ich das alles nicht, denke da muss ich mich mal irgendwo einlesen. werde es jetzt erst mal auf 3,8 ghz lassen. kommt ja eh bal der amd 965 raus, da schaut die gschicht dann wieder ganz anders aus.


----------



## The_Joker (7. August 2009)

Sorry, aber gibts nich schon ne Bios Version 2003? Zumindest war mir so.


----------



## Autokiller677 (7. August 2009)

The_Joker schrieb:


> Sorry, aber gibts nich schon ne Bios Version 2003? Zumindest war mir so.


ja gibts.
zumindest läuft sie bei mir.


----------



## biolippe (10. August 2009)

Servus Leute,

hab mal wieder probleme mit meinem crosshair und dem corsair dominator TWIN2X4096-6400C5DHX. habe insgesamt 4 riegel (8GB) verbaut. spannung ist auf auto. latenzen sind bei 5-5-5-18 2T bei 800mhz. also alles auto. nun bekomme ich unter windows 7 RC die verschiedensten bluscreens:

PFN_LIST_CORRUPT
MEMORY_MANAGEMENT
SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION

ist plötzlich einfach so aufgetreten. speicher hab ich vor kurzer zeit schon mal mit memtest überprüft, zeigte keine fehler an. auch einzeln.
jetzt ist mir noch ein phänomen aufgefallen. wenn bluescreens aufgetaucht sind, die schon 2-3 minuten nach systemstart kamen manchmal sogar noch während des systemstart und ich den pc dann ausschalte und den ersten riegel auf dem board kurz rausnehme, sind die bluescreens für längere zeit verschwunden. also würde ich sagen, dass das board evtl. ne mache hat. was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## Autokiller677 (10. August 2009)

Wie hoch ist denn die Spannung?


----------



## biolippe (10. August 2009)

hab sie manueel auf 2,2 volt gestellt.


----------



## Autokiller677 (10. August 2009)

hui, 2,2 Volt für 800Mhz sind schon ziemlich viel. 
Hast du mal die DIMMS einzeln mit Memtest getestet, und nicht nur kurz sondern ein paar Stunden?


----------



## biolippe (10. August 2009)

ja ich hab alle dimms einzeln getestet, sogar in jedem slot. mit 2,1 volt hab ich das ganze auch schon mal getestet. hab jetz gerade mit auto einstellungen alle 4 belegten slots getestet und keine fehler. total komisch.

mal ne andere frage, wie warm darf der amd 955 bei 1,52 volt unter vollast maximal werden ohne dass was abraucht?


----------



## Crank (10. August 2009)

Soweit ich weiss 63° darf er maximal werden. Ich würde meinen bis max. 60° lassen, bin momentan auf 1.42V@3717MHz 955BE im Idle auf 40° unter Last werde ich Morgen nochmals testen. Hab bis jetzt nur den Multi auf 18.5x gesetzt. CPU Kühler ist der EKL Brocken auf 100%, mit 2 Gehäuselüfter auf "Mittel" beim Antec Three Houndred.

Mal schauen ob ich den Multi auch bald auf 19x bekomme das er unter 60° bleibt mit Lukü


----------



## biolippe (10. August 2009)

also ich habs probiert den multi auf 19x zu stellen, aber da müsste ich krass über 1,5 volt gehen. und das mache ich ungern. bin ja espannt was mit dem amd 965 dann so geht.


----------



## Autokiller677 (11. August 2009)

geht mir auch so. 1,5 ist bei mir höchste Grenze, außerdem reicht die Leistung @default sowieso für so ziemlich alles, also schone ich den Prozzi lieber noch ein bisschen, bis er mal nicht mehr reicht.


----------



## onkel78 (14. August 2009)

Hallo kann mir jemand sagen wie ich das Bios auf mein Bord bekomme ohne Disketten Laufwerk gibt es da andere Tools für?


----------



## Autokiller677 (14. August 2009)

ein mit FAT16 formatierter USB Stick tuts auch (möglichst klein, ich glaub ab 2 oder 4GB gibts Probleme.)

Du schließt den Stick an, auf dem das BIOS ist (nur die entpakte Datei, sonst nichts) und gehtst im BIOS unter Tools auf EZ Flash. 
Bei mir hat der den USB Stick direkt erkannt und gemeldet, das da ein BIOS drauf ist. Dann auf Updaten gegangen und drauf wars.


----------



## onkel78 (14. August 2009)

Danke erst mal jetzt muss ich mir erst nenn kleinen Stick besorgen und dann werde ich es Probieren


----------



## nyso (15. August 2009)

Bei mir hat es auch mit einem 8GB Stick geklappt, ich wüsste nicht wo da das Problem sein soll?!?

Und am Einfachsten geht das Update per Asus Update. Das ist auf der Treiber-DVD. Im I-Net gibts aber schon eine aktuellere Version von. Einfach über Windows, hat bei mir problemlos locker 7-8 mal geklappt.


----------



## onkel78 (15. August 2009)

Also ASUS Update ging prima danke für die hilfe





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The_Joker (15. August 2009)

Mich würde mal interessieren, wie ich denn überprüfen kann auf welchen Stand das Bios is. Ohne zusätzlich n älteren Prozi kaufen zu müßen. Ich hatte vor mir nächstes Jahr, dieses Board & einen AMD Athlon II X2 250 (AM3, 2x 3000 MHz) zu kaufen, da ich n neues System brauche. Ich möchte wieder ein nForce Chipsatz & der 780i scheint mir dafür bestens geeignet zu sein.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. August 2009)

Lad dir CPUz runter, unter der Register Karte "Mainboard" kannst du nachlesen, was für ein Bios gerade geladen ist.

Aber du brauchst keine ältere CPU zum Updaten. Auch mit einer "unkown Processor" Fehlermeldung startet der PC ganz normal.
Dann einfach das Bios updaten und fertig.


----------



## onkel78 (18. August 2009)

Ich hab jetzt das 2003er Bios drauf leuft alles stabiel super!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Autokiller677 (18. August 2009)

nyso schrieb:


> Bei mir hat es auch mit einem 8GB Stick geklappt, ich wüsste nicht wo da das Problem sein soll?!?
> 
> Und am Einfachsten geht das Update per Asus Update. Das ist auf der Treiber-DVD. Im I-Net gibts aber schon eine aktuellere Version von. Einfach über Windows, hat bei mir problemlos locker 7-8 mal geklappt.



meinen 4GB Stick mochte das MB nicht, hat ihn gar nicht erst angezeigt

ich Flashe nicht gern unter Windows, wenn dann doch mal was schief geht ärgert man sich nachher tot, das man nicht den kurzen Umweg übers BIOS genommen hat.


----------



## nyso (19. August 2009)

Du kannst es auch per Diskette machen und die Diskette hat plötzlich einen Schreibfehler Bei mir haben Disketten IMMER versagt, egal für was ich sie brauchte^^ Deswegen habe ich auch SOFORT, als es USB-Sticks gab einen gekauft. 60€ für 128MB, das muss man sich heute mal vorstellen

Alternative zwei ist natürlich der USB-Stick, aber auch der kann einen Schreibfehler haben. Irgendwas kann immer passieren. 

Und da würde ich mir mit dem Stick mehr Aufwand als über Windows machen^^


----------



## The_Joker (19. August 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Lad dir CPUz runter, unter der Register Karte "Mainboard" kannst du nachlesen, was für ein Bios gerade geladen ist.
> 
> Aber du brauchst keine ältere CPU zum Updaten. Auch mit einer "unkown Processor" Fehlermeldung startet der PC ganz normal.
> Dann einfach das Bios updaten und fertig.




Danke für den Tipp, nur hast du leider was überlesen. Ich habe das Board doch noch gar nich, es wird nächtes Jahr ein Teil meines neuen System sein.

Allgemein:
Ich hab über Windows auch meine BIOS Updates gemacht & es funzte. Aber, Vorsicht is immer geboten, egal wie man das Update macht.


----------



## bot (20. August 2009)

hallo leutz,

ich hab vor mir demnächst ein neues board und einen neuen cpu zu kaufen.
meine wahl steht schon zu 95% fest und zwar soll es dieses mäuschen hier werden in verbindung mit einem phenom 955 (evtl auch 945 95W).

whatever, meine hauptsorge liegt darin, das ich durch nutzen einer cpu+gpu wasserkühlung knapp 50°C auf mein board bekomme.(last)
jedenfalls habe ich nicht vor mir einen satz mobo-kühler für 150€ zu kaufen um mit den temps zu rande zu komm..

jetz zur eigentlichen frage: 

kann ich den "kühlerkamm" (nb) vom chip schrauben ohne die pipes entfernen zu müssen?
auf den fotos die ich bisher gesehen habe, lässt sich munkeln das der "kamm" auf einen seperaten körper geschraubt ist, der mit den pipes von sb und mosfet verbunden/verlötet ist!?

wenn sich meine munkelein bewahrheiten, würde das ja heissen das da so  eine art "behinderter fusionblock" vorhanden wäre, auf den ich im besten falle eine chipsatzkühler schrauben kann!?
... der dann via wakü mein ganzes board kühlt!?

zerstört ihr mir jetz meine illusionen!?

wäre ganz cool wenn der eine oder andere ein foto vom chipsatzkühler hätte - auf dem man recht nah sieht was phase ist.

ich dank euch schon mal!


ps: wie ist die soundkarte? ordentlich?


----------



## Rodny (23. August 2009)

Hallo,

kann ich auf dem schw. PCIe Steckplatz der für die Audiokarte ist auch eine andere PCIe Karte betreiben?

Danke für eure Antworten


----------



## Autokiller677 (24. August 2009)

Also im Handbuch steht meines Wissens nur, dass die Soundkarte nur in diesem Slot funktioniert, nicht das dort keine anderen Karten reinkönnen.
Ich würds allerdings nur ausprobieren, wenn ich alle anderen Slots voll hab, man weiß ja nie ob da was an der Pinbelegung geändert wurde oder so.


----------



## nyso (24. August 2009)

Also ich habe irgendwo mal gelesen das es dort Probleme mit anderen Karten gibt. Aber ich bin mir nicht mehr 100% sicher. Einfach mal probieren


----------



## funky (24. August 2009)

Funktionieren sollten andere Soundkarten schon. Hab aber mehrfach gelesen, daß es Platzprobleme wegen des NB-Kühlers gibt.


----------



## bot (24. August 2009)

ja ich dank euch auch schön zu KEINER antwort auf meine frage...


----------



## funky (24. August 2009)

Sorry, bot, ich weiß es wirklich nicht und nehm jetzt auch nicht alles auseinander für ein Foto. Von Wakü hab ich eh kein Schimmer.

Onboard Sound, also die Supreme FX II hab ich gar nicht erst probiert.


----------



## Autokiller677 (24. August 2009)

Tut mir leid bot, ich hab das Board mit Lukü laufen und werd auch nicht meinen PC auseinandernehmen für ein Foto.

Zur Soundkarte: der Soundkarte: der Sound ist eigentlich ganz ok, kommt natürlich nicht an eine Creative ran. Aber ich persönlich würde mir bevor ich mir eine Wakü hole ein Soundsystem mit Digitalem Eingang zulegen, und da gibts dann ja eh kaum bzw. keinen Unterschied mehr.


----------



## xjr (25. August 2009)

jetz zur eigentlichen frage: 

kann ich den "kühlerkamm" (nb) vom chip schrauben ohne die pipes entfernen zu müssen?
auf den fotos die ich bisher gesehen habe, lässt sich munkeln das der "kamm" auf einen seperaten körper geschraubt ist, der mit den pipes von sb und mosfet verbunden/verlötet ist!?

wenn sich meine munkelein bewahrheiten, würde das ja heissen das da so eine art "behinderter fusionblock" vorhanden wäre, auf den ich im besten falle eine chipsatzkühler schrauben kann!?
... der dann via wakü mein ganzes board kühlt!?

zerstört ihr mir jetz meine illusionen!?



Hi bot, hatte schon alles zerlegt und muß dich entäuschen. Die Headpipe ist aus einem Stück. Hatte mir auch so was in der Art überlegt wie du. Wird aber nix. Habe mich dann doch für eine komplette Chipsatzkühlung von Mips entschieden. Hab es aber nicht bereut. Schau halt mal in meine Sig.


----------



## MadMaxx27 (25. August 2009)

hallo bin neu und hab ein paar fragen wie habt ihr das mit hybrid sli gelöst und was is das höchste was bei dem AMD phenom 9950 be rausgekitzelt habt und welche bios einstellungen ich wo machen muss bitte schreibt mir schnell eine antwort


----------



## Autokiller677 (25. August 2009)

Hybrid SLI funktioniert nur mit bestimmten Karten, für das OC guckst du am Besten in die OC Ergebnisslisten im Forum.

Da gibts auch How-to's zum übertakten und was man Einstellen muss.

Du kannst bei dir ganz einfach Anfangen, indem du den Vcore auf den Standard Wert fixt und dann den Multi erhöhst. Dann in Windows mit Prime auf Stabilität testen.


----------



## MadMaxx27 (26. August 2009)

ich hab eine nvidia gtx 260 und mit der solls funktionieren so nur bei hybrid iss nicht die schrift klar wie nur grka


----------



## Autokiller677 (26. August 2009)

Ist die GTX 260 in 55nm oder in 65nm?
Mit den 55ern geht es nicht.

Ich hab jetzt aber auch mal eine Frage zur Temperatur: Macht es dem Mainboard etwas, wenn es so bei 52° ist? PC Probe meckert ja schon bei 45, und nachdem ich gestern meine Lüftersteurung mit Speedfan vollends eingerichtet hab, sind alle Temperaturen bis auf MB im grünen Bereich und der PC ist wunderbar silent.

Um das MB runterzubekommen, müsste ich den PC schon wieder relativ laut werden lassen (den S-Flex an der Rückwand mit vollen 1600 drehen lassen.)


----------



## Eddie2009 (27. August 2009)

Hi zusammen,

mein Gigabyte Ma790 GP DS 4H muss ich leider wegen eines Defekts zurückschicken.
Meine überlegung ist das ASUS Crosshair II Formula zu kaufen.

Ich besitze die Sapphire Radeon 4870 1 GB und frage mich, ob sie
kompatibel  zu diesem MB ist. Google konnte mir nicht gerade gute
Results ausspucken... aber es wird ja wohl nicht umsonst sein, dass
die meisten nVidia Geforce Grafikkarten verwenden ...

Ist das Board speziell für nVidia-Karten konzipiert oder verhält es sich
Ati-Karten ebenso gut im Sinne  der Leistung ??

Eddie


----------



## The_Joker (28. August 2009)

Ich hab auch eine Sapphire HD3870 512 MB, auf meinem ASUS A8N-SLI Deluxe zu laufen. Crossfire wirste zwar nich nutzen können, da es SLI Board ist. Aber, die 4870 wird denoch laufen.


----------



## biolippe (30. August 2009)

hab vor kurzen den amd 965 auf dem crosshair verbaut und mal versucht zu übertakten. laut prime läuft er mim multi von 19x bei 1,4750 volt stabil bei einem 24 stunden test. die temps sind bei maximal 56 grad mit einem prolimatech megahalem kühler. also doch ganz ordentlich das ding.


----------



## Autokiller677 (9. September 2009)

Naja, liegt auch an deiner CPU. 
Mein 940er lässt sich relativ schlecht OC'en, mit 3,8Ghz und 1,56 Volt hab ich vor dem BSOD gerade mal eine Valid geschafft, benchen keine Chance, geschweige denn stable. Mehr als 1,56 kann (und will) ich nicht geben, da ich den sonst mit meinem U12P nicht mehr gekühlt bekomme.


----------



## biolippe (15. September 2009)

jetz hab ich bald die schnauze voll. immer wieder bluescreens mitten im betrieb. sobald ich dann nen RAM riegel raus nehme läuft das ding wieder für ne weile. will mir jetzt neuen ram kaufen. am besten nen kit aus 4 riegeln die zusammen 8gb ergeben. am geld solls nicht liegen. was habt ihr für vorschläge? sollte das beste vom besten sein. meine momentanen riegel sind die TWIN2X2048-8500C5D von corsair und davon 2 paar.


----------



## biolippe (18. September 2009)

ich peil jetzt gar nix mehr. habe mal memtest mit allen 4 riegeln laufen lassen, es zeigte fehler an. habe einen riegel getestet in 2 verschiedenen slots und keine fehler. also nächster riegel getestet, dieser zeigte fehler an. hatte den verdacht dass dieser defekt sei, also in nem anderen pc getestet und memtest zeigte keine fehler. also verdacht, dass das mainboard ne macke hat. also anderer speicher ins crosshair und nochmal getestet, aber keine fehler. nochmal den corsair speicher getestet und keine fehler. 2 corsair speicher getestet, wieder keine fehler. 3 corsair speicher getestet, memtest spuckte fehler aus.
meine vermutung ist, dass das board einfach nicht mit den riegeln auskommt. was habt ihr für ideen?


----------



## alex0582 (18. September 2009)

so wie du schon sagtest das board wird nicht mit den riegeln klar kommen wenn ich mich nicht irre hat es sowieso probleme mit 1066er ram deswegen habe ich mir von g skill die f2 8000 ( alte version ) geholt die laufen perfekt


----------



## biolippe (18. September 2009)

würden auch riegel mit 1100 mhz auf dem crosshair laufen. hab da an die gedacht g.skill F2-8800CL5Q-8GBPI


----------



## biolippe (18. September 2009)

ok leute, wie siehts dem denen hier auf dem crosshair II aus?
8192MB GEIL DDR2-800 CL4 EvoOne QuadKIT


----------



## alex0582 (19. September 2009)

die geil laufen 800er machen so gut wie keine probleme auf dem crosshair die 1066er sind die übeltäter


----------



## Darkilein (19. September 2009)

Hallo kann mir einen helfen wer hatt en bissle erfahrung will neue Ram's 8 giga das volle potenzial natürlich hatt wer en tipp welche marke und welcher riegel DDR2 800 Mhz solltens schon sein da ich en gamer bin 

Board : Asus Croshair Formula II
CPU : AMD Phenom x4 9950 2,6 ghz
Aktueller Ram:4 x 1 GB Corsair Dominator Twin2x 1066 mhz PC2-8500
HDD : Western digital Velicor Raptor 150 GB sata + Westerndigital Velicor Raptor 74 GB sata
Grafikkarte : XFX GeForce 260 GTX core Edition 896MB
Netzteil : Superflower 700 watt Nvidia SLI
RAM Wasserkühlung von Aquacomputer ,Fesplatten Wasserkühlung von AquaComputer, Cpu Wasserkühlung Standart Thermaltahke da im Gehäuse schon integrietes LCS System. PS Gehäuse Thermaltake Armor
Lcs vielen dank schon mal für die tipps und hilfe.


----------



## biolippe (23. September 2009)

Servus,

ich hab jetzt diesen Speicher hier verbaut 8192MB GEIL DDR2-800 CL4 EvoOne QuadKIT. Ich hab die Timing mal manuell auf 4-4-4-12 bei 800mhz gestellt. Spannung auf 2,0 volt. bekomme in windows nach 2-3 minuten einen bluescreen. hab dann gleich memtest laufen lassen, zeigte auch fehler an. wenn ich alles auf auto stelle sind die timing bei 5-5-5-15 bei 800mhz und die spannung bei 1,97 volt. wie bekomme ich den speicher auf die 4-4-4-12 zum laufen? geil gibt eine spannung von 2,0 volt an.


----------



## dinner (23. September 2009)

Moin Leute!
Bin neu hier, also erstmal: HALLO allerseits!

Mein folgendes Problem ist zwar ähnlich zu vielen hier geposteten, aber leider konnte ich bisher keine Lösung finden.
Die ersten 2 RAM-Bänke ( A1/A2 ) meines Mobos scheinen wunderbar zu funktionieren, sowohl mit A-Data Vitesta Extreme ( 800-4-4-4-12 ) als auch mit OCZ Reaper 1066 ( 5-5-5-18 ). Sowohl ein Riegel, aber auch zwei. Als CPUs hab ich meinen alten AMD X2 6400 und 'nen Phenom X4 II 940 zur Verfügung.
Sobald ich allerdings einen Riegel in die zweite Dimm-Bank( B1/B2 ) stecke, komme ich nichtmal mehr ins Bios ( DET VRAM ). Auch wenn ich nur einen Riegel, quasi single channel in die ( zwei rechten ) B1/B2 Bank stecke-> Fehlanzeige.
Meinen RAM habe ich mehrmals in anderen Computern getestet. Habe bereits versucht, Spannung und Timings manuell festzulegen... NIX
Ich habe das Board gebraucht gekauft, deshalb ist Umtausch nicht möglich...
Jemand ne Idee? Danke im Voraus

SYS: 
ASUS Crosshair II ( BIOS 2003 )
Phenom X4 II 940
MSI 8800Ultra liquid cooling
2x WDRaptor74GB Raid 0
2x WDRaptor150GB Raid 0
PSU Asus U-75HA
Vista 64bit


----------



## biolippe (26. September 2009)

jetz hab ich mal bei cpu-z bei spd geschaut was bei dem geil rams einprogrammiert ist. da stehen unter 400mhz die timings 5-5-5-15. aber auf der verpackung und auf den riegeln stehen timings von 4-4-4-12. sind da vielleicht falsche riegel gelifert und beschriftet worden?


----------



## The_Joker (26. September 2009)

biolippe schrieb:


> jetz hab ich mal bei cpu-z bei spd geschaut was bei dem geil rams einprogrammiert ist. da stehen unter 400mhz die timings 5-5-5-15. aber auf der verpackung und auf den riegeln stehen timings von 4-4-4-12. sind da vielleicht falsche riegel gelifert und beschriftet worden?



Wäre denkbar. Frag doch mal bei deinem PC Händler nach, ob ihm evtl. in der Richtung was bekannt ist. Notfalls, teste den Ram mal unter Everest. Ferner würde ich, die Daten samt Pics mal den Jungs von PGH zu kommen lassen. Mal sehen, ob sie dir nich in der Sache auch n guten Rat geben können.


----------



## biolippe (26. September 2009)

hab jetz meine corsair dominator 8GB wieder eingebaut und die timings auf 4-4-4-9 gestellt, den rest auf auto. cpu-z zeigt mir ganged modus an. bis jetzt läuft prime stabil. echt sonderbar das ganze. wenn die corsair weiter so laufen schick ich die geil wieder zurück.


----------



## biolippe (2. Oktober 2009)

satz mit x war wohl nix. hab seit ein paar tagen wieder bluescreens. reset und memtest rein, zeigt mir massenhaft fehler an. ram riegel kurz rausgebaut und wieder rein, alles läuft bestens. nur wie lange?


----------



## Autokiller677 (2. Oktober 2009)

Nunja, die Domis laufen laut Specs (jedenfalls meine) mit 5-5-5-18, wenn die mit CL4 nicht stabil lafuen, kann das schon sein.

Wenn ich bei mir CL4 mache, bekomm ich nicht mal ein Bild, der LCD Poster bleibt bei DET DRAM hängen.


----------



## biolippe (2. Oktober 2009)

mit 5-5-5-18 und 5-5-5-15 is es ja des selbe. des kommt zufällig. mal häufiger, mal weniger


----------



## Rabauke81 (4. Oktober 2009)

Ich hatte auch mal 8GB Corsair Dominator zusammen mit unregelmäßigen Bluescreens, Fehlermeldungen irgendwelcher Programme oder plötzliche Neustarts des Rechners.4GB liefen ohne Probleme.

8 GB Mushkin Black Ascent rein und seit dem läuft es.

Als ich die Corsair bei K&M Bremen auf den Tisch legte und mein Problem schilderte machte sich ein grinsen bei den Mitarbeiteirn breit und sie sagten "Noch einer"

Das Brett ist wohl eine Corsair-Zicke


----------



## biolippe (5. Oktober 2009)

könnt ihr mir mal sagen was der unterschied zwischen dem corsair dominator ohne GT und diesem corsair dominator GT ist?


----------



## Rodny (5. Oktober 2009)

@Rabauke81 - Ich hatte auch Probleme mit Crosair Dominator. Mit diesen Riegeln ging nichts. Dann habe ich Kingston HyperX reingemacht und habe nur noch Fun. Hier sind meine aktuellen timeings.


----------



## Coffy (9. Oktober 2009)

Moin, hab mal ne bescheidene Frage...
Auf dem Board sind ja zwei 4pin Anschlüsse zur Stromversorgung der Cpu...
Ich Habe schon immer nur einen 4pin angeschlossen,
Was würde es mir bringen den 2ten anzuschliesen???

Greetz Coffy


----------



## Autokiller677 (9. Oktober 2009)

Man schließt da nicht 2*4 Pin an sondern einen 1*8 Pin Stecker

es bringt dir eine stabilere CPU Spannung und mehr mögliche Leistung beim OCen, da mehr Kabel zur Verfügung stehen.


----------



## Coffy (9. Oktober 2009)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. 
Dann kann es ja net Schaden so Anzuschließen.

Greetz Coffy


----------



## akira305 (17. Oktober 2009)

Hier hat sich ja einiges getan seit ich das letzte mal hier war.
Verzeiht mir bitte wenn ich nicht alle 50 neuen seiten durchlese, kann mir jemand sagen welche Rams ich mir kaufen soll?
Das Ziel sind 8 GB die stabil im 1066 laufen. Die Dominator sollen ja wirklich viel Probleme machen. 
Am liebsten wären mir welche, die problem los im "Auto" vom Bios erkannt werden. 


mfg Aki


----------



## Rodny (17. Oktober 2009)

@akira305 - Ich würde Dir Kingston oder OCZ ans Herz legen. Mit beiden habe ich immer gute Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## The_Joker (17. Oktober 2009)

Wie schauts denn mit G.Skill aus?


----------



## Rodny (17. Oktober 2009)

@The_Joker - Mit G.Skill habe ich keine Erfahrungen. Früher war mal Mushkin bei mir drin und die waren auch gut, aber das ist schon einige Jahre her. Vielleicht hilft Dir das weiter:

OCZ OCZ2P10664GK: günstiges DDR2-1066-Kit im Test - OCZ2P10664GK, DDR2-1066, Test


----------



## The_Joker (17. Oktober 2009)

Thx für den Tipp. Auch wenn es noch etwas dauern wird, bis zum Sockel bzw. Systemwechsel. Aber das Board wird es sein, außer ASUS bringt endl. n nForce Board für den AM3, für DDR3 Rams raus.


----------



## akira305 (17. Oktober 2009)

Rodny schrieb:


> @akira305 - Ich würde Dir Kingston oder OCZ ans Herz legen. Mit beiden habe ich immer gute Erfahrungen gemacht.



Danke für die fixe Antwort. 

Die hier schauen doch ganz gut aus.

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 4GB OCZ PC2-8500 Platinum Low Voltage Dual Channel

Das ganze dann 2 mal und die Bänke sind voll. 
Hat die jemand von euch?

Und wie sieht es ppc mäßug aus, hat einer von euch ein MAC OS Drauf?
Ab 10.6 werden ja nur noch Intel Cpu´s Unterstützt aber ein 10.5.4 müsste mit dem Phenom I doch noch laufen oder?

mfg Aki


----------



## Spaceman_t (17. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe mal eine Frage zu den Mainboard Tempereaturen. Asus Probe und auch das Bios geben sehr hohe Werte für die MB Temperatur aus, die ich nicht nachvollziehen kann, da wirklich ein guter Luftstrom im Gehäuse ist (Eingangs 120er, Rückwand 120er, kaum Kabel im Weg).
Vorhergehende Config mit Athlon 64 übertaktet und ABit A8N hatte ich max 40 °C, jetzt sidn es bis zu 47°C

Habe mal die Werte ausm Hardwaremonitor angehängt, welchen der Sensoren soll ich denn nu vertrauen? Wo misst das Mainboard die Temps und welche sind besorglich?

Besten Dank für ein paar Tipps

ITE IT87 hardware monitor

Voltage sensor 1    1.41 Volts [0x58] (VIN1)
Voltage sensor 2    3.31 Volts [0xCF] (+3.3V)
Voltage sensor 3    4.89 Volts [0xB6] (+5V)
Voltage sensor 4    12.10 Volts [0xBD] (+12V)
Voltage sensor 7    3.68 Volts [0x89] (+5V VCCH)
Voltage sensor 8    3.17 Volts [0xC6] (VBAT)
Temperature sensor 0    56°C (132°F) [0x38] (TMPIN0)
Temperature sensor 1    49°C (120°F) [0x31] (TMPIN1)
Temperature sensor 2    12°C (53°F) [0xC] (TMPIN2)
Fan sensor 0        3668 RPM [0xB8] (FANIN0)


Hardware monitor
-----------------------------------------------------

Winbond W83791D hardware monitor

Voltage sensor 0    1.23 Volts [0x4D] (HT 1.2V)
Voltage sensor 1    1.20 Volts [0x4B] (SB Core)
Voltage sensor 2    1.25 Volts [0x4E] (CPU VTT)
Voltage sensor 4    5.09 Volts [0x9F] (DDR)
Voltage sensor 6    1.02 Volts [0x40] (NB Core)


Hardware monitor
-----------------------------------------------------

ACPI hardware monitor

Temperature sensor 0    40°C (103°F) [0xC3C] (THRM)

Hardware monitor
-----------------------------------------------------

AMD Phenom II X4 945 hardware monitor

Temperature sensor 0    49°C (119°F) [0x184] (Core #0)


Hardware monitor
-----------------------------------------------------

GeForce GTX 260 hardware monitor

Temperature sensor 0    77°C (170°F) [0x4D] (GPU Core)

Processors Information
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Processor 1 (ID = 0)
Number of cores        1 (max 4)
Number of threads    1 (max 4)
Name            AMD Phenom II X4 945
Codename        Deneb
Specification        AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 945 Processor
Package            Socket AM2+ (940)
CPUID            F.4.2
Extended CPUID        10.4
Brand ID        13
Core Stepping        RB-C2
Technology        45 nm
Core Speed        3013.9 MHz (15.0 x 200.9 MHz)
HT Link speed        2009.3 MHz
Stock frequency        3000 MHz
max VID            1.300 V


----------



## akira305 (17. Oktober 2009)

Der Asus Support ist mal wieder extrem nervtötend.
Hab als erstes versucht mit dem Downloadmanager zu laden und dann hat er mittendrin irgendwann nicht mehr weitergeladen. Dann habe ich den aus China versucht und nach 1 1/2 std war der load auch fertig aber die .zip unbrauchbar. 

Jetzt versuche ich es gezwungenermaßen noch einmal mit dem DLM.

Von euch hat nicht zufällig jemand die Win 7 64bit Treiber?


----------



## 0Martin21 (21. Oktober 2009)

moin, hier bin ich sicher richtig. also ich Suche im Bios die NBSpannung.
*
Der Grund!?*

will mein Phenom 2 940 BE Übertakten, da ich mit K10Stat keine stabilen Werte hin bekomme. aber über Bios, schon bis 3,7GHz gekommen bin, leider nur blind irgend was höhergestellt( war wohl irgend wie mit NB gekoppelt) und ungesunde NBSpannungen rausbekommen. Nun so weit so schecht. habe wieder alle Werte auf Standert und die CPU auf 3,4 Ghz. kann mir einer sagen was mit den Bezeichnungen im Bios alles gemeint ist? hauptsächlich suche ich nur die NBSpannung da ich noch ein wenig die FSB anheben will.

Danke schon mal im Vorraus, Martin


----------



## Mindfuck (22. Oktober 2009)

akira305 schrieb:


> Der Asus Support ist mal wieder extrem nervtötend.
> Hab als erstes versucht mit dem Downloadmanager zu laden und dann hat er mittendrin irgendwann nicht mehr weitergeladen. Dann habe ich den aus China versucht und nach 1 1/2 std war der load auch fertig aber die .zip unbrauchbar.
> 
> Jetzt versuche ich es gezwungenermaßen noch einmal mit dem DLM.
> ...


ja hab ich aber warum ladest du die treiber net direkt von nvidia?


----------



## akira305 (28. Oktober 2009)

Gute frage, ich wusste nicht das man die auch auf der nVidia seite bekommen kann. 
Das hat sich übrigens erledigt ich habe jetzt alle treiber für 7.

Wie sieht das eigentlich aus mit Mac, kann man einen PPC machen mit dem Board?

Ich habe die Phenom1 CPU 4x2,6 GhZ.
Es scheint bei Asus keine treiber dafür zu geben.
Wenn es einen Thread für AMD basierte Mac OS gibt, würde ich mich über einen link sehr freuen.
Mac OS 10.5.4 soll es sein da 10.6 ja nur noch von Intel Cpu´s unterstützt wird wie ich gelesen habe.

Gruß Aki


----------



## Autokiller677 (2. November 2009)

Es gibt ein neues BIOS, 2202


> Crosshair II Formula BIOS 2202
> 1. Fix Network Controller may be disabled after resume from S3.
> 2. Fix CPU usage may be high after resume from S3,
> 3.Fix the system may hang when S3 resumes with certain CPU when ECC is enabled.


Nichts Weltbewegendes.
Hatte noch keine Gelegenheit es auszuprobieren, ich habe auch keins der Probleme.


----------



## biolippe (7. November 2009)

hi leute,

ich hab folgendes problem: wenn ich meinen pc in den ruhezustand versetzen will, geht dieser nicht in den ruhezustand. er schaltet zwar die bildschirme ab, aber nicht den lüfter der grafikkarte. danach lässt sich der pc nicht mehr einschalten. muss ihn also reseten. ich benutze bios 2202 und windows 7 x64 ultimate. für tips bin ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## Cyris (10. November 2009)

Ich habe auch nochmal schnell eine Frage zum Board. Mein CPU (AMD PII 940BE) läuft mit 18x200=3,6GHz auf 1,47V stabil. Die NB habe ich mit 13x200=2,6GHZ NB Speed angehoben, nun wollte ich auch das selbe mit dem HT-Link machen, den HT-Standard 1,8GHZ Takt auf 2GHz bzw 2,2GHz setzen, jedoch funktioniert das nicht, unter welche Einstellungen fällt das beim Crosshair II?


----------



## Mindfuck (14. November 2009)

gute frage bei mir hat er es auch nicht übernommen...mein 940 läuft bei 3,0GHz @ 1,300v das gute im idle hab ich nur ca 30°C und unter vollast knapp über 45°...


----------



## Cyris (17. November 2009)

Mindfuck schrieb:


> gute frage bei mir hat er es auch nicht übernommen...mein 940 läuft bei 3,0GHz @ 1,300v das gute im idle hab ich nur ca 30°C und unter vollast knapp über 45°...


 
Bei allen die ich bis jetzt gefragt habe funktioniert die Einstellung nicht, ich habe jetzt mal versucht mit den Nvidia ESA Tool den HT Link einzustellen und siehe da, es funktioniert. Hier kann ich auch ein Multi wählen nicht wie im BIOS eine GHz Zahl!

Was ich herrausgefunden habe ist das man den HT-Link nicht zuviel Vcore geben sollte, eine Erhöhung von 1,26V Standard auf 1,28V reicht für einen HT von 2600MHz bei mir völlig aus, mehr Volt macht das System instabil. Nicht zu verwechseln mit der NB Spannung.

Ich habe mal den ASUS Support angeschrieben, das Problem wird im moment bearbeitet ich hoffe das es bald Neuigkeiten davon gibt.
Uppe gleich mal ein Screenshot

http://img204.imageshack.us/img204/1595/59723522.jpg


----------



## Autokiller677 (17. November 2009)

Funktioniert dieses ESA Tool auch unter Win Vista/7?
Ich suche schon lange ein Tool, mit dem ich die letzten Mhz beim Benchen unter Windows rausquetschen kann.

EDIT: Ich seh grad bei NV, dass das Tool zwar unter Vista läuft, aber angeblich nur mit den -i nForces, also den Intel Chipsätzen?


----------



## biolippe (17. November 2009)

nun hab ich herausgefunden was meinen ruhezustand verhindert hat. es war cfosspeed. kaum deinstalliert ging er schon auch.


----------



## Cyris (17. November 2009)

Autokiller677 schrieb:


> Funktioniert dieses ESA Tool auch unter Win Vista/7?
> Ich suche schon lange ein Tool, mit dem ich die letzten Mhz beim Benchen unter Windows rausquetschen kann.
> 
> EDIT: Ich seh grad bei NV, dass das Tool zwar unter Vista läuft, aber angeblich nur mit den -i nForces, also den Intel Chipsätzen?


 
Ich benutze es auch unter Windows 7 x64 (V6.05), die Version (6.10) ist nur für Intel Chipsätze. Eigentlich sollte das Tool ein direkter Konkurrent zu dem Overdrive Tool von AMD werden aber Nvidia hat es schon lange nicht mehr weiter entwickelt :/


----------



## Autokiller677 (17. November 2009)

Direkt mal laden. 
Mich regt es auf, jedes mal für ein neues Setting booten zu müssen


----------



## TerrorTomato (17. November 2009)

kurze frage:
weiß zufällig jemand wie man auf dem board einstellt das der RAM* auf 1066 stellt statt 800??
BIOS-version müsste version-1801 sein. hab ne ensprechende funktion bisher nicht gefunden

*Corsair dominator 2x2gb (vom henner auf der Gamescom)


----------



## Autokiller677 (17. November 2009)

SLI Ready Memory auf High Frequency, RAM Spannung auf 2,1V
Kann aber sein, dass das nicht stabil läuft, ich hab dieselbe Config wie du und brauche gut 2,22V für die 1066Mhz. Ein höherer CPUNB Takt schadet auch nicht, so 2,2-2,4Ghz sind immer gut.

Aber insgesamt kann man das Board als RAM Zicke bezeichnen, wenn das bei dir mit 2,1V läuft hast du Glück.


----------



## Cyris (17. November 2009)

master_of_disaster schrieb:


> kurze frage:
> weiß zufällig jemand wie man auf dem board einstellt das der RAM* auf 1066 stellt statt 800??
> BIOS-version müsste version-1801 sein. hab ne ensprechende funktion bisher nicht gefunden
> 
> *Corsair dominator 2x2gb (vom henner auf der Gamescom)


 
Wenn du kein SLI(EPP) Profile hast, kannst du hier die Speicher Freq. einstellen.

Unter "Extrem Tweaker" Dram Configuration/Memory Clock Freq.
http://www.planet3dnow.de/photoplog/file.php?n=2107&w=o

Beim ändern wie gesagt, die Spannung auf 2,1V bzw. 2,2V DRAM, erhöhen.

Edit: Wird Zeit das das ESA Tool fortgesetzt wird, evtl das man auch Bios Einstellungen von Windows aus Speichern kann, wäre mal nützlich u.s.w, wäre schön wenn ein Mod mal eine Anfrage bei Nvidia macht, wie es in Zukunft mit dem Tool aussieht.


----------



## Autokiller677 (17. November 2009)

Corsair Dominator's haben EPP's, definitv. Nur viel helfen tun die bei der Zickigkeit des Boards auch nicht


----------



## TerrorTomato (17. November 2009)

ok ich habs versucht einzustellen aber es läuft einfach nicht stabil. hilft vllt. ein BIOS-Update??


----------



## Autokiller677 (17. November 2009)

Es kann nicht schaden, aber ich würde auch nicht drauf bauen. Ich hatte beim 17er BIOS Probleme, genau wie jetzt beim 2003. Aber einen Versuch ists wert.

Aber wie gesagt, ich hab auch Domies und es läuft nicht.


----------



## Cyris (17. November 2009)

master_of_disaster schrieb:


> ok ich habs versucht einzustellen aber es läuft einfach nicht stabil. hilft vllt. ein BIOS-Update??


 
Was für ein Prozessor hast du denn? Bei dem 955BE habe ich ein paar mal gelesen das es mit dem aktuellen Bios bei ein paar Leuten Probleme gibt, ansonsten kann ich ein Bios Update nur empfehlen weil ein Corsair RAM seid anfang an eine schlechte Wahl für das Cross2 ist .

Wenn du die RAM Freq. umgestellt hast, hat er dann auch die Timings richtig übernommen? Die NB Speed zu erhöhen, kann manchmal auch helfen, warum kann ich dir nicht genau sagen, habe aber das Gefühl das das Cross2 manche Teiler und Volt Settings nicht so genau nimmt.

Edit: @Autokiller, konntest du etwas mit dem ESA Tool erreichen?


----------



## TerrorTomato (18. November 2009)

Als CPU dient bei mir ein AMD Phenom II 940 BE (3,6 ghz). die NB-spannung bzw. die timings hab ich bisher in ruhe gelassen, lediglich an die CPU hab ich mich bisher rangetraut. könntet ihr mir vllt. sagen was ist für timings bzw. NB-spannung einstellen soll ??


----------



## Cyris (18. November 2009)

master_of_disaster schrieb:


> Als CPU dient bei mir ein AMD Phenom II 940 BE (3,6 ghz). die NB-spannung bzw. die timings hab ich bisher in ruhe gelassen, lediglich an die CPU hab ich mich bisher rangetraut. könntet ihr mir vllt. sagen was ist für timings bzw. NB-spannung einstellen soll ??


 
Die NB erhöhst du unter "CPU-NB Multipler", wenn du eine Standard FSB von 200 hast würde ich sie auf 13 setzen, daraus ergibt sich 13x200=2,6GHz. Danach kannst du unter VDDNB Voltage auf +100mv erhöhen.

Die RAM Timing liest du am besten mit CPU-Z aus für 1066 MHz gehst ins BIOS und stellst sie unter "Dram configuration" ein.

Hier ein Beispiel:
http://www.overclock3d.net/gfx/articles/2008/05/06131821989l.jpg

Die Abkürzungen kannst du mit CPU-Z vergleichen, sollte eigentlich ganz einfach sein.


Für die anderen, ich habe soeben von Asus die Beta Bios Version *2302*, bekommen die ich gleich aufspielen werde um die HT Einstellungen zu testen, hoffentlich wurde der Fehler dort behoben.


----------



## Autokiller677 (18. November 2009)

Corsair Dominators haben normalerweise CL5, also 5-5-5-15-23.

@Cyris
Jo, das Tool läuft
endlich kann man auch mal so hochziehen


----------



## Cyris (18. November 2009)

So Bios ist getestet, aber es funktioniert leider auch nicht, wie ich gelesen habe ist es auch für die 955/965BE gedacht die nach dem Update zum neuen Bios nicht über 800MHz rauskam.

Hier der Changelog:


> BIOS version: 2302 Date: 11/06/2009
> 
> Checksum: 1400H
> 
> ...


----------



## TerrorTomato (18. November 2009)

trotz der ganzen tipps, will der RAM einfach nicht auf 1066 laufen... trotz BIOS-update. trotzdem danke


----------



## Autokiller677 (18. November 2009)

Naja, wie schon gesagt, 1066er RAMs sind schwierig mit dem Board..


----------



## akira305 (19. November 2009)

Dann traue ich mich ja fast nicht zu fragen wie es mit DDR3 und 1600 aussieht? 

edit: ok, ich habe mal ein bißchen durch den Thread gelesen ( nicht alles ) und habe ich das richtig verstanden dass wenn man 4*2GB Ram verbaut man sie so oder so nicht auf 1066 zum laufen bekommt?
Also egal ob Domis oder nicht das geht laut AMD mit diesem Board gar nicht?

Ich hatte eigentlich vor die Domis zu verkaufen und durch Stabil laufende 1066er zu ersetzen aber dann kann ich auch genauso gut nochmal 2*2 GB Domis der selben Bauart nehmen da sie ja eigentlich im 800er betrieb gut laufen und sich bewährt haben.
Ehrlich gesagt bin ich mittlerweile ein wenig von dem Board enttäuscht, ich habe vor einem Jahr 204€ dafür bezahlt und nicht unbedingt das bekommen was ich erwartete.
Versteht mich nicht falsch das Board ist sehr gut aber ich fühle mich ein wenig hintergangen von Asus.


----------



## Cyris (19. November 2009)

akira305 schrieb:


> Dann traue ich mich ja fast nicht zu fragen wie es mit DDR3 und 1600 aussieht?


 
Bist du sicher das du das Crosshair II meinst und nicht III? Ich frage weil das Crosshair II keine Steckplätze für DDR3 Ram hat, der Chip es jedoch könnte (selbe wie 980a).


----------



## akira305 (19. November 2009)

Nun ich meine eigentlich mich daran zu erinnern das es DDR3 fähig sein sollte. Aber wahrscheinlich hatte ich das damals falsch gesehen.


----------



## Jan565 (22. November 2009)

Ne ist nicht DDR3 fähig. Habe meins erst seit ein paar tagen. Es läuft einfach super. Habe es mit nem 955BE @ 3,6 (3,8gehen auch, mehr als 3,8 will das board nicht) und 2x2gb Corsair xms2 cl5-5-5-18 @ 4-4-4-15 2,2V. Und 2 8800GTS g80. Ich bin einfach nur begeistert von dem Teil, habe mal nen bissel rumprobiert. Auf standardt hatte ich im 3Dmark06 15500pkt. Da hab ich mir gedacht da geht noch mehr. Grakas getaktet auf 567/1331/1800, CPU @ 3,8, Ram 4-4-4-15-1T und schon hatte ich meine 18055. Ich hatte nie gedacht, dass ich so viel mehr Leistung mit dem System habe ,selbst auf Standardt, als vorher mit einem Q9450.


----------



## xjr (22. November 2009)

Bei mir laufen 4x2GB Kingston HyperX. Da gibs keine Probleme, wenn die CPU standard und bis max. 10% übertaktet wird. Alles darüber, muß ich so und die 1000MHz einstellen.
Mit ich da auch bis 3,8GHz komme. Sonst fährt der noch nicht mal hoch.


----------



## xjr (22. November 2009)

Was mehr als 3,8 geht nicht...? Wollte mir bald nen 965 C3 hohlen. 
Naja mal sehen...


----------



## Jan565 (23. November 2009)

Ich gehe start von der bios version aus. Ich würde den an deiner stelle kaufen wenn dir der aufpreis es wert ist. Ich habe die Bios version 2303 drauf. Ist keine offiecelle von Asus. Habe ich ausm netz geladen. Bios Version 2003 soll meines wissens am besten zum OCen sein. Damit solltest du auch locker auf 4-4,5(sage ich jetzt mal pauschal, hängt von der taktungsfreudigkeit der CPU ab) kommen.


----------



## Autokiller677 (23. November 2009)

Also 4-4,5 sind schon sehr optimistisch, jedenfalls wenns stabil sein soll. Wenn du 4 PrimeStable hinbekommst, ist das schon gut, mein 940er z.B. kommt selbst mit 1,6V nicht auf 3,8Ghz (bootstable), allerdings lässt sich meiner auch wirklich schlecht Ocen


----------



## Cyris (23. November 2009)

Einfach ist es nicht auf 4GHz zu kommen mit einem P2 940er, meiner schafft es auch nur mit 800er DDR Freq., der 965 im C3 sollte das aber schon schaffen.

Ich selbst schwöre auf RAMs mit höheren Freq. z.b 1150MHz oder was sehr gut auf dem Cross2 getestet wurde sind "OCZ PC9600 Blade" mit 1200MHz, dazu habe ich direkt noch ein paar Screenshots direkt mit Prime.

*4GHz Prime*
PctunerUP! | PcTuner.net Images Upload Sevice
PctunerUP! | PcTuner.net Images Upload Sevice

*4,2GHz*
PctunerUP! | PcTuner.net Images Upload Sevice


----------



## elbe1981 (23. November 2009)

Auf 1920x1200 reichen mir die fps bei Crysis: Warhead nicht aus. Packt meine CPU ne zweite Karte, oder wirds da schon brenzlig??
(>15 fps/s: 1920x1200, AA16x, alles Enthusiast)


----------



## Cyris (24. November 2009)

Die Frage lässt sich nur indirekt beantworten. Die meisten Hardware tester wie PCGH oder Computerbase, versuchen ihre CPUs auf 4GHz zu bekommen um die Limitierung der CPU auf die FPS zu umgehen, wie es bei der GF295GTX wie auch bei der HD5780 der Fall ist.

Wenn dein 940BE 3,0GHz Standard Takt hat bringt eine zweite 285GTX in der Theo. nicht viel, du solltest versuchen ihn min. auf 3,6GHz zu takten, evtl. könntest du zwei benches erstellen mit deiner jetzigen, einmal mit 3GHz und einmal 3,6GHz.


----------



## elbe1981 (24. November 2009)

Ich hab die CPU momentan über den Bios auf 3,3Ghz getaktet(o.c. 10%), das reicht wohl nicht aus...


EDIT:
3DMark Scores (3DMark Vantage 1920x1200/Extreme):

3,0Ghz(15x200)Standard
x6047/GPU Score:5792/CPU Score:37149
x6100/GPU Score:5844/CPU Score:3700(nochmal gemessen)

3,3Ghz(15x220)O.C. 10% (Einstellungen vom Bios)
X6054/GPU Score:5796/CPU Score:38966

3,5Ghz(14x250)durch rumprobieren
x6054/GPU Score:5793/CPU Score:41771
x6119/GPU Score:5856/CPU Score:41372(nochmal gemessen)


----------



## Autokiller677 (24. November 2009)

@Cyris Wie viel Volt gibst du dem für die 4 bzw. 4,2? Die Standard 1,4 werden wohl kaum reichen.


----------



## Cyris (24. November 2009)

@elbe1981 Die GPU Leistung steigt noch leicht mit, irgendwann wird sich das aber relativieren so war es bei mir in Crysis da war es egal ob ich jetzt nochmal 400MHz drauf packe oder nicht, die FPS in den Benches blieben bis auf 1-2 FPS gleich, also war alles "ausgereitzt", an der Stelle wirst du bestimmt mit 3,6GHz auch ankommen.

http://img688.imageshack.us/img688/4169/3dmarkvantageperf2.jpg

@Autokiller677 Ich benutze für 4GHz 1,52V mit dem 940BE, der auf dem Screen schafft die 4GHz und mehr mit dem 965C3 schon mit 1,5V.


----------



## Autokiller677 (24. November 2009)

1,5V ein Traum
Und ich komm mit 1,6 nicht auf 3,8
Hast du die Spannungne am Board verändert oder sind die auf Standard?


----------



## Cyris (24. November 2009)

Autokiller677 schrieb:


> 1,5V ein Traum
> Und ich komm mit 1,6 nicht auf 3,8
> Hast du die Spannungne am Board verändert oder sind die auf Standard?


 
Vcore 1,52V 
VDDNB "+150mv"
DDR RAM "2,2V"
SB "1,3V"
HT "AUTO"

RAM tRC "24"

*Edit:*
Ich habe so eben mit ASUS telefoniert, sie geben an das es gewollt ist beim AMD PII 940BE den HT festzusetzen. da es von AMD eine Auflage wäre wo sie sich dran halten müßten, anders wäre es beim 955BE wo man ihn beliebig einstellen könnte. Deshalb wird es kein Bios Update geben wo man ihn frei wählen kann.

Natürlich habe ich auch bei AMD angefragt warum das so wäre, weil bei einer "BE", sollte man davon ausgehen das man ihn nach eigenen Willen übertakten kann, auf die Antwort warte ich momentan noch.


----------



## xjr (29. November 2009)

@elbe1981 Crysis ist da sehr Grafikkarten Lastig. Denke mal das da schon ne 2te Karte was bringt zumal ja AA16x zu lasten der Grafik geht. Denke mal das 30-35% Mehrleistung realistisch sind. Bei mir auch so, bei ner 2ten Karte. Bei Stalker sieht´s da schon anders aus. Da zählt CPU Power für mehr FPS...


----------



## Ste4Speeder (30. November 2009)

Hab gerade mächtige Probleme mit meinem Crosshair II Board ... bzw. mit dem Bios (2202) an sich, denn seit einigen Tagen war das Bios langsam (brauchte ewig bis sich alles aufgebaut hat).
Hab nochmal neu draufgespielt und auch CMOS zurückgesetzt, aber irgendwie wird mein BIOS von mal zu mal langsamer ... hab auch schon alle SATA-Sachen abgestöbselt, jedoch immernoch der gleiche Effekt.
Ins BIOS selbst komme ich auch nicht so schnell - das dauert auch so. zwischen 5-15min und selbst im BIOS-Menü ist es noch extrem langsam ... wie gesagt alles baut sich richtig langsam auf (also Buchstabe für Buchstabe)
auch geht mein nVidia-Netztwerkanschluss nicht, obwohl dieser aktiviert ist!
Hat irgenjemand eine Idee, oder ist das Board einfach mal hinüber (gekauft 11.09.2009)

Bin nach gut 15min gerade wieder in Windows und werde mal RAM testen


----------



## Autokiller677 (30. November 2009)

Hattest du die Probleme auch mit dem vorigen BIOS? Sonst einfach mal zurückspielen.

Ist aber das Erste mal das ich von sowas höre. Aber ich würde an deiner Stelle statt da ewig rumzuprobieren kurzen Prozess machen und das Ding einschicken.


----------



## biolippe (30. November 2009)

servus leutz,

hab ein ganz komisches problem. jedesmal wenn ich meinen grafikkartentreiber 195.62 installieren will, verabschiedet sich richtung ende der installation eine festplatte aus meinem raid 10. datenträger wurde entfernt heißt es im tray. anschließend sagtdie installation, dass der vorherige treiber geladen werde. daraufhin schalten sich die bildschirme aus und mir bleibt nur ein reset.

hab auch schon alle nvidia treiber deinstalliert und wieder installiert immer das selbe ergebnis. ich hatte die 195.62er schon mal laufen, aber vor einer imageeinspielung. weiß jemand rat? danke!


----------



## Ste4Speeder (30. November 2009)

Autokiller677 schrieb:


> Hattest du die Probleme auch mit dem vorigen BIOS? Sonst einfach mal zurückspielen.
> 
> Ist aber das Erste mal das ich von sowas höre. Aber ich würde an deiner Stelle statt da ewig rumzuprobieren kurzen Prozess machen und das Ding einschicken.



Naja es lief ja vorher mit dem 2202, aber ich habe jetzt einfach mal die 2003 aufgespielt und bis jetzt scheint das System bzw. BIOS wieder so zu arbeiten wie es soll. Ist schon komisch, das es von heute auf morgen solche Probleme gemacht hat, ohne das ich irgendwas geändert habe!

Jetzt muss ich nur nochmal schauen wegen dem nVidia-LAN-Port


----------



## Cyris (9. Dezember 2009)

So, habe heute die E-Mail von AMD bezüglich des HT-Links beim 940BE bekommen. Wie ich schon vermutet habe, liegt der Fehler am Bios selbst denn, 
AMD Zitat: Es gibt keine Sperre von unserer Seite. 
Somit hoffe ich das im nächsten BIOS das Problem behoben sein sollte.


----------



## Autokiller677 (9. Dezember 2009)

Das sind ja gute Nachrichten, hoffentlich berichtigt Asus das bald, sollte ja kein Problem sein wenn es beim 955/65 auch geht.


----------



## Jan565 (9. Dezember 2009)

Das bios problem hatte ich auch. Version 2202 ist voller fehler, lieber das 2003 nehmen. Ich hatte auch mal das 2302 drauf, das war genauso wie das 2003.


----------



## Autokiller677 (9. Dezember 2009)

Den HT Link kann man in keiner Bios Version verändern. 

Ich hab auch noch das 2003er drauf, weil der 2202er keine nennenswerten Änderungen bringt und jedes flashen auch ein Risiko darstellt.


----------



## knoedelfan (26. Dezember 2009)

Hallo biolippe

Ein RAID 10 od. RAID0+1 (fast das Gleiche) besteht aus mindestens 4 Festplatten!
Also 2xRaid0 (2xFP + 2xFP) zusammengefasst zu 1xRaid1 (2xRAID0 zusammengefasst=RAID1).
Also 4 Festplatten mit max. 1/2 verfügbarer Festplattenkapazität. An "RAID-Kontrollern" 
der meisten Mainboards ist aber, so muss man das leider sagen, kein "echter RAID-Kontroller"
sondern eine Billig-Hard_Software-Lösung integriert. 
Und dazu kommt noch....... Es gibt hochwertige Festplatten, die speziell für
RAID-Lösungen gebaut werden..... "normale" Festplatten halten oft den Anforderungen im 
Grenzbereich nicht stand....

Wenn bei der Installation eines Programmes (in Deinem Fall Geforce-Treiber) Daten entpackt,
gelesen und gleichzeitig größere Datenmengen auf die RAID-Platten geschrieben werden,
dann liegen die Ursachen für einen Ausfall (einer Platte...) nicht am Nvidia-Geforcetreiber
sondern an Deiner RAID 10-Kombination. Eine Festplatte scheint sich da im Grenzbereich
nicht wohl zu fühlen...... Leider kommt das vor! Auch wenn alle Platten die gleiche Hersteller-
Nummer (Baugleichheit) aufweisen.         

1. Frage an Dich: Sind im BIOS (RAID-BIOS des Crosshair II) noch jeweils alle Festplatten in
den jeweiligen RAID0 am laufen? Eventuell läuft da ein RAID0 überhaupt nicht mehr mit und
das zweite (als Mitglied von RAID1) läuft alleine und fällt dann auch noch aus.....
Das Betriebssystem merkt ja nichts davon.

2. Frage an Dich: Reicht die Festplattenkühlung (Ventilator? Ja/Nein) wirklich aus?
Nicht selten führen (weil die Festplatten ja eng beieinander eingebaut sind) zu hohe
Temperaturen zum Ausfall einer od. mehrerer Festplatten.

3. Frage an Dich: Reicht die Größe von C:\ noch aus? Eventuell defragmentieren und
zusätzlich die Partition C: vergrößern. Sind denn alle Platten vom gleichen Hersteller-
/Typ. Ist der Schreibcash "Aus". Usw. Siehe hierzu auch Dein Post unter:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...sd-ocz-vertex-im-raid-0-extrem-langsam-3.html

Hallo Autokiller677

HT oder wohl Hyper Threading ist eher für Intel-Prozessoren gedacht.
Was HT im BIOS eines AMD-CPU-Basierenden Boards zu suchen hat, weis
ich nicht....... Oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## TerrorTomato (1. Januar 2010)

wie manche bereits gelesen haben, läuft mein corsir dominator RAM nur auf DDR2800. deshalb würd gern fragen ob jemand guten RAM kennt, der als 1066 erkannt wird.


----------



## Rodny (1. Januar 2010)

Meine vier Kingston Riegel laufen ohne Probleme.


----------



## TerrorTomato (1. Januar 2010)

meinst du den hier??

Hardware Kingston 4096MB HyperX Kit PC2-8500U DDR2-1066 CL5-5-5-15 - hoh.de


----------



## Rodny (1. Januar 2010)

ich sehe gerade das diese Module z. Zt. nicht verfügbar sind. Hier wäre eine Alternative. 

Kingston HyperX DIMM SLI Kit 2GB PC2-8500U CL5-5-5-15 (DDR2-1066) (KHX8500D2K2/2GN) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland - 2GB

Kingston HyperX DIMM Kit 4GB PC2-8500U CL5-5-5-15 (DDR2-1066) (KHX8500D2K2/4G) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland - 4GB


----------



## Rodny (1. Januar 2010)

@ master_of_disaster - Ja das sind sie.


----------



## TerrorTomato (1. Januar 2010)

alles klar. danke


----------



## knoedelfan (2. Januar 2010)

Hallo

Jetzt habe ich ein Problem!

Der Rechner war eingeschaltet, das Betriebssystem VISTA64 lief.

Unter VISTA64 die Option "Neu starten" gewählt.

Das Betriebssystem beendete sich und der Rechner schaltete sich
aus. Das war bisher kein Poblem. Der Rechner bootete ansonsten
freiwillig neu. Ja bisher.........

Nun sieht´s so aus:

Es leuchtet die "Clear Cmos"- Taste an der Rückseite aussen und
die beiden Taster "Power On" und "Reset" auf dem Crosshair II.
Auch die FX Supreme-Audiokarte leuchtet mit ihrem Logo. Das R.O.G
leuchtet ebenfalls. Naja... und die Netzteilschalterleuchte.

Aber beim Drücken des "Power On"-Schalters passiert nichts.

Drücken der "Clear Cmos"-Taste über mehr als 15 Sekunden bringt nichts!
Der Clr-Switch steht auf Default also "Enable".
Power-On funktioniert nicht.

BIOS-Batterie für knapp 2 Stunden ausgebaut. Clear-Schalter nochmals
für 15 Sekunden betätigt. Batterie eingebaut. Power-On-Schalter gedrückt.

Nichts.............. Weder pipsen des kleinen Lautsprechers noch sonst eine
Reaktion.

Alle Geräte vom Netzteil abgetrennt: Also Festplatten, DVD-Laufwerk und
die beiden Nvidia-Grafikkarten. 2 Speicherriegel entfernt und nur in den
blauen Slots die restlichen 2 beibehalten. Immer noch kein Power-On.....

Eingebaut ist der neue Phenom II 965 und im BIOS alles auf AUTO.

BIOS-Version ist die Halboffizielle Version 2302.

Kennt jemand eine Lösung? Wie kann ich das Board wieder zum Anlaufen
bringen um wenigstens ins BIOS zu kommen?
Ich habe das ungute Gefühl, daß dieses Problem von diesem S1&S3-Status herrührt.


----------



## Autokiller677 (2. Januar 2010)

Wenn man ein zerschossenes BIOS hat kann man von der Treiber CD "Booten" und es wiederherstellen lassen, ich weiß aber nicht wie genau, da musst du mal im Handbuch suchen.

Ansonsten (wenn möglich) Komponenten in einem anderen PC durchtesten und mal nur mit einem RAM Riegel Testen (wobei bei einem RAM Schaden eig. zumindest die Lüfter anlaufen solllten.)


----------



## knoedelfan (2. Januar 2010)

Hallo

Habe heute den PII 965 gegen einen 6000+ getauscht.

Anderes Netzteil angeschlossen.

Nichts passiert. Clear Cmos wird nicht durchgeführt.

Kein Power-ON.

Die FAQ bei ASUS sind wohl direkt für mich armen Hund geschrieben.......

Ich lande immer beim "Schlusswort" PLEASE CONTAKT YOUR DEALER


----------



## Rodny (5. Januar 2010)

Heute habe ich zum ersten Mal die iGPU in Betrieb genommen. Soweit hat alles bestens (Win7 64bit) fuktioniert. Was mich nur zum Nachdenken bringt ist das meine PCI GraKa immer weiter gelaufen ist. Der Lüfter hat sich gedreht und die Backplatte ist sehr warm (deutlich über Handwarm - 45° bis ca. 50°C) geworden.

Warum läuft die GraKa weiter? Wie kann ich sie abschalten?

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten


----------



## knoedelfan (5. Januar 2010)

Hallo Rodny

Du kannst im BIOS zwar die "Onboard-Nvidia-Grafikkarte" aktivieren
oder auch deaktivieren jedoch läuft die eine/mehrere Grafikkarten
in den 1 bis 3 PCIe-Slots immer mit.

Also PCIe UND gleichzeitig (z.b. als PhysX) Onboard-Graka JA.
Onboard-Graka JA - vorhandener PCIe-Graka deaktivieren NEIN.

Die Einstellung "Hybrid" im BIOS sollte zwar 3D und 2D unterscheiden
und jeweils die PCIe dazuschalten od. eben nur die 2D-OnBoard-Graka
verwenden....... Also ich hab mich damit nur einmal rumgeärgert. Das
funktioniert so nicht, wie es wohl der Erfinder vorgesehen hatte......

Wenn garkeine Grakas in den PCIe-Slots stecken läuft die Onboard-
Graka natürlich für sich alleine.

*ENTWARNUNG* *wegen meines Problemes mit dem ASUS Crosshair II Formula:
* 
Es war die rückseitige Halterung des Prozessorkühlers (EKL Brocken).
Ich habe nun dicke Gummiringe als Isolation verwendet. Das Board
läuft gottseidank einwandfrei.


----------



## meyerson (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] ASUS Crosshair II Formula (Nforce 780a)  HD 5870 fehlkauf ?*

tach zusammen!!


hat jemand von euch crosshair 2 besitzern erfahrung mit ner Radeon HD 5870? hab mir gestern eine geholt und habe den eindruck das sich die beiden chipsätze garnet miteinander verstehen sprich z.b NFS Shift grafik unter aller sau wobei Mw 2 super läuft.
hat vieleicht jemand optimierungs loesungen oder besser das teil zurück geben? 
danke schon mal im voraus


----------



## knoedelfan (6. Januar 2010)

Hallo meyerson

Du musst auf alle Fälle im BIOS die Nvidia-Onboard Grafikkarte auf
"disabled" stellen bzw. den zweiten BIOS-Eintrag auf "AUTO".

Auf keinen Fall darfst Du den Nvidia-Treiber für die Onboard-Graka
installieren. Nur den Treiber für die Radeon, also den Catalyst-Treiber.

Die Radeonkarte muss auf alle Fälle in einem PCIe-Slot funktionieren.

Was natürlich auf einem SLI-Board nicht funktioniert sind 2 ATI-Radeonkarten.

Kompliziert wird´s, wenn eine Nvidia-Karte zwangsweise existiert, denn.........

Ansonsten ist es leider ein eher trauriges Thema. Denn mit dem
Schritt von AMD, nur noch Crossfire-Boards mit den jeweiligen
Hardware-Lösungen von ATI zu kombinieren wird alles nur noch
komplizierter.

Also besser wäre es, auf einem SLI-Board eine Nvidia-Karte einzusetzen.
Auf einem AMD-Crossfireboard eben eine ATI-Karte.

Warum? SLI-Boards sind eben für Nvidia-Karten optimiert.
Crossfire-Boards eben für ATI-Karten.


----------



## meyerson (6. Januar 2010)

hallo knoedelfan!!!

die onboard hatte ich von anfang an immer auf auto und sah auch keinen sinn darin sie einzuschalten.es war eher ein notkauf und du weis ja selbst wie es momentan mit gtx serien aussieht sehr sehr mager.hatte bis jetzt immer nvidea un das is meine 1. und letzte ATI vorallem der preis .wies ja nicht wie sie auf nem amd chipsatz läuft aber ich hätte echt mehr von der karte erwartet und meine 260 is net weit davon entfernt ist meine persöhnliche meinung.hätte besser meine 9600 behalten und sie zusätzlich zur gtx als physx laufen lassen.denke mal werde sie umtauschen alleine schon weil shift ruckelt  Waw mw2  batman usw laufen alle perfekt.!!! dank dir nochmal


----------



## Tomy_The_Kid (9. Januar 2010)

Abend ich hab mal 2 Fragen zum Crosshair II

1.geht auf dem Board Speicher DDR 2 - 1066 mit 2,2 Volt ?
2. welche BIOS Bugs hat das Teil oder sind welche bekannt ?

mfg Tomy


----------



## Autokiller677 (9. Januar 2010)

1. Welche sicher läuft weiß ich nicht, von Corsair Dominator kann ich dir aber abraten, die machens nicht mal mit 2,3V

2. BIOS Bugs sind mir  keine bekannt bzw. aufgefallen, außer dass man den HT Link nicht übertakten kann.


----------



## Tomy_The_Kid (9. Januar 2010)

Also Overclocking will ich nicht ausschließen aber das steht  nicht im Vordergrund(probiern werde ichs mal) . Mein Speicher wäre Kingston HyperX DIMM 4 GB DDR2-1066 der braucht 2,2 Volt läuft er zwar aber halt nur auf 800 DDR2 - Mhz.  

AM3 tauglich ist das teil auch oder gibts da Probleme?

mfg Tomy


----------



## Autokiller677 (9. Januar 2010)

Alle bisher erschinen AM3 Prozzis laufen hierdrauf, ob das auch noch für Magny Core und Bulldozer gilt weiß ich nicht. Ich persönlich würde auch vom Kauf eines AM2 Boards abraten, wenn eh ein AM2 Prozzi drauf kommt, ein AM3 Board ist Zukunftsicherer.

Wenn du ein komplett neues System aufbauen willst, guck lieber mal in Richtung AM3. Das CIIIF kostet nur 30€ mehr als ein CIIF und ist auch ein Top Board.


----------



## Tomy_The_Kid (9. Januar 2010)

Eine AM3 (955 Phenom II ) CPU kommt später drauf geplant (weil noch da) ist erstmal ein Phenom I 9850 BE AM2. Bolldozer usw. muss nicht (wird bei AUSUS CPU Suport eh nichts) auf dem Mobo laufen. Das Crosshair II ist quasi als Resteverwertungsboard gedacht. 

Auf AM3 bin ich schon ungestiegen (jedenfalls mein Game Rechner) nur der kleine Surf PC macht bei Videobearbeitung doch schlapp. und der Onboradsound ist graunerhaft. Sodass ich aus Leistungsgründen hier mal was tun muss und da gibt’s mehrere Möglichkeiten.



Quadcore      (Sockel 775) und Soundkarte (Onboardsound hat einen defekt)
einfaches      AM2+ Board und  Soundkarte
Gleiche      das Crosshair II
 

  Nummer 1 kostet mir zuviel vor allem dann wenn hier noch ein 9850 Be herumliegt. Nummer 2 hat einen Preisunterschied zu Nummer 3 von 20€.


----------



## knoedelfan (10. Januar 2010)

Hallo Tomy

Mit 1066er Modulen kannst Du es versuchen. Jedoch lief bisher bei keinem eine Vollbestückung.
Also 4 Module.

Meine A-Data-Riegel sind 800er. Laufen mit 4-4-4 11 2T (AUTO in allen BIOS-Einstellungen für die DDR2-Module) im SLI-Modus lt. Startmeldung des
BIOS 2302 und gleichzeitig im vielgepriesenen "Ganged Modus". Die Spannung kann von 1,9V bis 2,3V eingestellt werden.

Bei mir läuft der Phenom II 965 mit 1,365V bei 18x=3600Mhz Primestabil. Die Module sind mit 1,9V im BIOS eingestellt.

Der Geschwindigkeitsunterschied zu 1066 ist mit synthetischen Benchmarks gerade mal im 1%-Bereich.... 
vieleicht auch ein paar Pünktchen mehr. Der Ärger mit 1066er Modulen bei Vollbestückung kann vermieden werden wenn
Du sie auf 800 Mhz einstellst. Dann hast Du aber Geld zum Fenster raus geworfen.


----------



## Autokiller677 (11. Januar 2010)

Vollbestückung soll ja auch gar nicht laufen, lt. Asus eignen sich auch nur die blauen Slots für 1066er, bei den anderen geht auch mit nur 2 Modulen nur 800 (habs ausprobiert).


----------



## Tomy_The_Kid (11. Januar 2010)

Da hatte ich ja Glück das ich euere beiden Post noch gelesen habe bevor ich mich das Board gekauft hab. Den RAM 4x1 GB habe ich mir vor längerer Zeit (für Stolze 180€)  für mein Crosshair I gekauft. Gelaufen ist er dort aufgrund eines VDimm Bugs( egal was im BIOS eingestellt wird es gibt nur 1,9 Volt) jedoch nur auf 800 Mhz. Darum nutze ich ihn  auf meinem P35 DS3 wo er problemlos als 1066 läuft. Benchmarks sind egal aber ich will das Mehrpotential des RAMs gegnüber 800 Mhz schon nutzen dafür hab ich ja auch mehr bezahlt.

Damit scheidet das Crosshair II schon mal aus auch wenn es eine gute Aufrüstoption gewesen währe. Da ich Videobearbeitung vorhabe kann ich nicht auf zwei Riegel verzichten.

mfg Tomy


----------



## knoedelfan (11. Januar 2010)

Hallo Tomy

Autokiller hat völlig Recht. Vollbestückung mit 4 Modulen gehen lt. ASUS
im Crosshair II nicht. Bei 2 Modulen in den blauen Slots geht es; die blauen
sind lt. ASUS bei Bestückung mit 2 x 1066er Modulen die richtigen Slots.
Steht aber alles schon hier im Thread.

Wenn Dir der Unterschied zwischen 800er und 1066er-Modulen so wichtig ist:

Jeder legt die Gewichtung halt auf andere Eigenschaften.

Noch mal.: Der Unterschied liegt im einstelligen Prozentbereich. Selbst mit 
Benchmarkprogrammen kommen da Ergebnisse zustande, die kaum den
Unterschied erkennen lassen. Das bezieht sich natürlich auf das Crosshair II.
Bei anderen Mainboards, die 1066er voll unterstützen und noch höhere Mhz
für die Speichermodule erlauben, siehts dann natürlich schon a bisserl besser
aus.

Dafür ist das Crosshair II zu 99,9% ausgereift. Das "neue" BIOS 2302 (Autokiller
hat es hier im Thread ja hinterlegt) ist zwar inoffiziell, läuft aber mit allen "besonderen"
Einstellungen absolut zuverlässig mit dem Phenom II 965 125W.


----------



## Tomy_The_Kid (11. Januar 2010)

Ich verstehe bis heute nicht warum diese Ultimate Gaming/Overclocking Plattform immer solche Probleme haben und ein 50€ Asrock Board nicht. 
Ob das M3N-HT Deluxe die gleichen Probleme mit 1066 RAM auf 4 Bänken hat?


----------



## knoedelfan (11. Januar 2010)

Tja Tomy

Kann sein, das es ein Manko des Crosshair II ist.

Ultimative Gamingplattform: Es hat immerhin 3 PCIe-Slots.
Und davon laufen 2 Slots bei Betrieb von 2 x Nvidia-Graka
mit 16x. Halt auch ein Vorteil.......Nja. Ein messbarer.....
Wie halt so vieles immer von Benchmark-Punkten abhängig
zu sein scheint. A bisserl immer... aber da kann auch noch
anderes viel Wert sein. Z. B. die mitgelieferte Soundkarte
ist wunderbar gut.

*Meine Gewichtung war die Anzahl an Lüfteranschlüssen:
Mehr oder wenigstens gleich viele hatte und hat kein
anderes Mainboard. Mit dem ASUS-eigenen Q-Fan-Tool
lassen sich 5 Lüfter eigenständig regeln. Und es sind
immer noch Lüfteranschlüsse frei zur Verfügung.*

Aber andere Boards haben halt auch immer andere
Macken. Sonst gäb´s ja keine so rege Forumsteilnahme.


----------



## Tomy_The_Kid (11. Januar 2010)

So kann man das auch sehnen Q FAN brauch ich nicht ich habe alle 3Lüfter per Adapter gedrosselt und das geht so gut das ich dabei bleibe. 
Aber hattet ihr auch mal den Phenom I mit 1066 RAM probiert?
Möglicherweise liegt es auch an der AM3 CPU das nur zwei Bänke mit 1066 laufen? 
SLI mit 16x Lanes könnte schon mein altes Crosshair.
Die Soundkarte ist auch gut lässt sich allerdings nur keinem anderen (nomalen) Mobo verwenden.

mfg Tomy


----------



## knoedelfan (12. Januar 2010)

Hallo Tomy

An der AM3-CPU oder auch AM2+-CPU liegt das nicht direkt.

Denn die AM3-CPU können ja auf anderen Boards die 1066
auch uneingeschränkt befeuern.

Wenn ich 1066er hätte, dann könnte ich es für Dich mal
ausprobieren ob es mit dem AM3 Phenom II X4 965 auf
dem Crosshair II funktioniert...... Immerhin war ja auch
bei einem der letzten BIOS-Versionen gestanden, daß
das Crosshair II jetzt bis 16GB Hauptspeicherausbau
verwalten kann.

Ansonsten könnte "nur" Autokiller das für Dich durchtesten
wenn er denn bereit ist, das BIOS 2302 aufzuspielen.


----------



## Tomy_The_Kid (12. Januar 2010)

Also die Mühe muss er sich nicht machen außerdem hat er einen Phenom II 940 der ist etwas neuer. Vielleicht schau ich morge mal im einem PC shop vorbei.


----------



## Labview (14. Januar 2010)

Hallo, Ich spreche kein Deutsch, Ich benutze einen Übersetzer.

Ich folge dir immer gute Arbeit


----------



## knoedelfan (14. Januar 2010)

Hallo Labview

Ich sehe in Deinem Profil, das Du ebenfalls das BIOS 2302 für das Crosshair II
installiert hast! 

Gute Entscheidung. Auch wenn es inoffiziell ist, läuft es doch hervorragend.

I see, You use the new inofficial BIOS 2302 for the Crosshair II too. 
That`s a good Idea. It works perfectly.


----------



## Labview (14. Januar 2010)

knoedelfan schrieb:


> Hallo Labview
> 
> Ich sehe in Deinem Profil, das Du ebenfalls das BIOS 2302 für das Crosshair II
> installiert hast!
> ...


 
Hallo knoedelfan
Bios 2302 ist ausgezeichnet, Dank Cyris 

Blick auf meine Seite in Unterzeichnung


----------



## knoedelfan (14. Januar 2010)

Hallo Labview

Natürlich habe ich sofort Deine Labview betrachtet. 

Du hast ein hervorragendes System. Mit Wasserkühlung!
4Ghz ist eine sehr gute Referenz.

*Vor allem die Speichertaktung ist interessant. Vieleicht liest ja
Tomy noch mit und interpretiert die Screen-Shots Deines Systems
richtig.*

Mit Luftkühlung habe ich mit Prime95 nur 3,6Ghz stabil erreicht.
Prime95 + 3Dmark06 + Folding@Home laufen dabei parallel über
24 Stunden gemeinsam. Ohne BSOD, froozen Screen oder sonstiger
Probleme. So teste ich meine Crosshair II-Boards.

With Aircooling the Crosshair II-System test runs during 24 houres
with 3 Stresstest programs at the same time without Faults or any
Problems.

Prime95, 3Dmarks06 and Folding@Home 24h/1 without Problems.

Roomtemp. = min. 21,5°C - max. 22°C (the System heats the Room..... a little bit) 
CPU-Temp. = max. 55°C (PC-Probe ASUS)
GPU1-Temp. = max. 51°C (EVGA-Tool) [SLI-System mit 2 x nVidia 9600GT passiv gekühlt mit Accelero-GPU-Kühlern]
GPU2-Temp. = max. 55°C (EVGA-Tool)
Memory-Usage = 6,75GB permanent (Systemmonitoring)
CPU-Usage = 100% permanent (Systemmonitoring)
CPU-Vcore = 1,36V (PC-Probe ASUS)
DDR2-Voltage = 1.90V
VDDNB = min. 1.39V - max. 1.43V (PC-Probe ASUS)
MB-Temp. = max. 49°C (PC-Probe ASUS)
CPU-Mhz = 3616Mhz (CPU-Z)
Bus-Speed = 200,6Mhz (CPU-Z)
HT-Link = 2008,7Mhz (CPU-Z)
CPU-Multi = 18x (CPU-Z)
NB-Freq. = 12x = 2416Mhz (CPU-Z)
3Dmark06-Score during 100x at the same time with Prime95 and Folding@home = 10562 Points  but stand-alone 17807 Points 


Aber ich denke, es ist gut genug.

Das System wird ein Geschenk für meine Schwester (und da muss es stabil funktionieren! Frauen wollen keine Probleme!)


Schreibst Du von Italien aus hier im Forum? Did you come from Italy?


----------



## Labview (15. Januar 2010)

Hallo, 

neue BIOS-2402  

hier: ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/ASUS/mb/socketAM2/Crosshair_II_Formula/2402.zip


@knoedelfan

Ich schreibe aus Italien 

Sie haben ein gutes System, 

Diese Temperatur ist sehr hoch "MB-Temp. = max. 49°C (PC-Probe ASUS)" 

Ich verbesserte mit "Cooler master HAF932", Meine Temperatur niedriger ist = Max 40°C 
mein System:

CPU: 232*17.5
Vcore: 1,50V
VDDNB: +100Mv
CPU Temp Max: 50°-52° mit OCCT linpack (schwer)
DDR2 PC9600: 1200MHz
DDR2 Voltage: 1,82v

Flüssigkeitskühlung:
TT BigWater 780e (pump mod) + triple radiator
WB: Heatkiller 3.0 (Deutsch Produkte N°1 )

ist eine perfekte Maschine


----------



## Autokiller677 (15. Januar 2010)

Hast du das neue BIOS schon ausprobiert?
Bei Asus wird es noch nicht gelistet.

Have you already tried the new BIOS?
It isn't listed on the ASUS Website yet.


----------



## Rodny (15. Januar 2010)

Ich habe es seit 2 Stunden drauf und im Windows (XP) Betrieb läuft alles bestens.


----------



## knoedelfan (15. Januar 2010)

Hallo

Ich hab das BIOS 2402 installiert. Mit dem ASUS-Tool unter VISTA.

Die alten BIOS-Einstellungen wurden komplett zurück gesetzt.

Das war bisher beim Umstieg auf ein neueres BIOS nicht der Fall.

Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, als ob alles etwas zäher läuft.
Vom Booten bis zum Starten von Programmen.

Ich bin nun wieder zurück auf das BIOS 2302. Dabei wurden die Ein-
stellungen, die ich manuell im BIOS 2402 hergestellt hatte, übernommen.

Hallo Labview

Ja, die MB-Temp. ist mit 49°C schon hoch. Aber eben im Dauertest.
Im Idle-Modus oder auch bei normalem Betrieb liegt die MB-Temp.
bei schon etwas niedrigeren 43°C. Die max. MB-Temp. glaube ich,
darf bei 56°C liegen. Da aber nicht mal die 50°C erreicht werden,
mache ich mir keine Sorgen.

Sicher liegt das auch an der Luftzirkulation! Die beiden Grafikkarten
mit den großen Passiv-Kühlern behindern innerhalb des Gehäuses den
Luftstrom wohl doch kräftig.
Dazu kommt noch:
Das Netzteil ist bei meinem Midi-Tower von LianLi unten eingebaut.
Eigentlich unlogisch. Denn warme Luft will nach oben und muss doch
vom Netzteil-Lüfter nach unten gesaugt werden.


----------



## Autokiller677 (16. Januar 2010)

Heyho

weiß einer, welche Spannung ich erhöhen muss um den IGP übertakten zu können?
Es gibt welche die jagen den bis zu 770Mhz Coretakt und bei mir ist schon bei 550 Schluß.


----------



## knoedelfan (16. Januar 2010)

Hallo Autokiller

Die IGP wird bereits im Idle relativ warm.

Ich hatte sie mal zusätzlich zu den beiden nVidia 9600GT
als PhysX freigeschaltet. Das Ergebnis war eher traurig.
Die IGP bremste das Grafiksystem dermassen aus, das
sie wirklich nur für 2D (also Büroanwendung taugt). Und
für nichts anderes als 2D ist sie ja als Onboard-Lösung
verbaut.

Eine extra Spannungsquelle kenne ich nicht. Da kann ich
Dir leider nicht weiter helfen.


----------



## Autokiller677 (16. Januar 2010)

Ich will den IGP auch nicht für Spiele oder was benutzen sondern durch Benchmarks jagen für  hwbot, ich würde ihn auch extra kühlen (Fenster auf + Ventilator)

Zu der Physx Geschichte, also ich komme im Physik Test von 3Dmark Vantage mit GTX275 auf ca. 160ops, mit dem IGP auch, allerdings ist das Gesamtergebniss mit IGP höher weil er halt die Physik berechnet, auch in Spielen hab ich ein paar FPS mehr (aber wirklich nur ein paar, vllt. so 5% mehr)


----------



## knoedelfan (16. Januar 2010)

Hallo Autokiller

Wenn Du die IGP mit dem EVGA-Tool Precision übertaktest, dann
kannst Du es ja versuchen. Aber die Obergrenze ist sehr schnell
und spürbar erreicht. Ein Frozzen Screen wird noch das normale
sein. Kontrolliere immer die Temperatur. Die geht gut über 70°C.

Die Onboard-IGP ist auch von ASUS nicht als 3D-Karte gedacht.
Da machen 3D-Benchmarks eher nur dann Sinn, wenn man ASUS
bestätigen will (und sicher auch muss).

Folding@Home ist ja gezielt so programmiert, das die PhysX der
nVidia-Karten ausgereizt wird. Ich habs mal auf der IGP versucht.
Langsam und heiß war das Ergebnis. Und bei mässiger Übertaktung
der IGP ein Frozzen Screen. Zudem kamen bei 3Dmark06 flackern
und Pixelfehler mit dazu. So manch ein "toller" Übertakter verheimlicht
in seinen Ergebnisorgien solch unschöne Effekte.

Damit war für mich das Experiment mit der Onboard-IGP beendet.


PS: Schwankungen von 3D Vantage im einstelligen Prozentbereich sind
Ungenauigkeiten. Das Gesamt-Scoreergebnis kann ja schon um +/- 200Ptk.
hin und herschwanken


----------



## The_Joker (16. Januar 2010)

lohnt es sich überhaupt noch, sich das board zu holen? da ich vorhab mir dieses jahr, n neuen pc zusammen zu bauen.


----------



## knoedelfan (16. Januar 2010)

Hallo Joker

Das Crosshair II ist ein AM2+-Board, aber von ASUS als AM3-Ready eingestuft.
Auch der neueste Phenom II läuft darauf. (Phenom II 940 AM2+, 965 AM3).
Das Crosshair II ist ein SLI-Board. Also für nVidia-Karten eines der besten.
Das Crosshair II wird incl. einer guten Soundkarte geliefert.
Das Crosshair II hat eine hervorragende Lüftersteuerung.
Das Crosshair II benötigt nur wenige Treiber. Die nForce u. die
GeForce-Treiber. Und die ASUS-Treiber für die Soundkarte. Das wars.
Da alle Treiber (x86 u. x64-Bit) also für 32-Bit und 64-Bit-Betriebs-
systeme bereitstehen gibts damit schon mal keinen Ärger.
Das Crosshair II spielt, ausgestattet mit einer leistungsstarken
Grafik-Karte, immer noch und noch lange in der Oberliga mit.

Das Crosshair II ist vom Speicher her in die Tage gekommen.
Preis-/Leistungsvergleich fällt aber immer noch sehr gut aus.
Es ist ausgereift und macht keine Probleme, wenn man mit der
Hardware umzugehen weis. Übertakten ja.... Mit Köpfchen ver-
steht sich.

Die Prozessorleistung eines Phenom II 940 reicht für alle Spiele.
Es kommt ja auf die Grafikkarten an. Und da bietet das Crosshair II
eine gute Plattform. Die Stromversorgung und das techn. Design
für SLI-Karten ist das beste auf dem Mainboardmarkt.

Was neues und besseres gibt es schon. Das ist wie immer so.
Kaum gekauft kommt schon was besseres in die Läden (Online-Shops).

Das Crosshair III ist bereits ein AM3-Board. Unterstützt aber nur ATI-
Karten im Crossfire-Verbund. SLI ist nicht möglich....... Ja mit einer
nVidia 295GTX müsste es noch gehen.


Letztendlich ist klar:

Das Crosshair II ist sehr gut. Ausgereift. Es funktioniert mit preiswerten
Komponenten wie 800Mhz-Speichermodulen bis 8GB (od. sogar 16GB)
und den preiswerten AM3-Prozessoren von AMD.

Aber es ist vom Chipsatz her nicht mehr möglich, INTEL i7-Prozessoren
zu toppen. Der 780a-Chipsatz ist in die "Jahre" gekommen. Also INTEL?

Das geht aber dann richtig ins Geld. Sockel 1366-Mainboard
mit vergleichbarer Ausstattung kosten mehr als 250.-€.
Von den INTEL-CPU i7 für Sockel 1366 bekommt der Geldbeutel Alpträume.
INTEL-CPU-Boards liegen momentan immer an der Spitze der Benchmarkwelt!
Teuer erkauft und nur was für zum aufpeppen des Egos.
Aber auch der neueste i7-Prozessor wird schon in ein paar Wochen zu den
Verlierern in der Benchmarkwelt gehören...........

Letztendlich entscheidet der Geldbeutel.


----------



## meyerson (17. Januar 2010)

*AW:arbeitsspeicher crosshair2*

hallo zusammen


zum thema arbeitsspeicher hab 4x2 gb OCZ Platinum XTC Edition DIMM Kit 4GB PC2-8500U @1066 verbaut und hatte vor dem letzten bios update nur probleme blue screens bildhaenger usw.und konnte ihn auch nur auf 800 laufen lassen.
hab seid fast 2 monaten das 2302 bios drauf  speicher auf 1066- 5-5-5-15 2.1v umgestellt und hatte die hoffnung echt schon aufgegeben weil er nochnetmals startete und konnte nur noch bios resetten.was ich allerdings nicht ganz verstehe ist mein speicher läuft sogar mit 1071 vieleicht kann mir einer dazu was sagen..
hab den phenom2 965BE 125w drinne vieleicht liegts auch am prozi das der arbeitsspeicher jetzt auf hochtouren läuft

gruss


----------



## knoedelfan (17. Januar 2010)

Hallo meyerson

Das ist ja prima. Also hat sich mit dem BIOS 2302 wohl doch mehr
verbessert (geändert) als offiziell von ASUS zu hören ist.

Das die Geschwindigkeit nicht mit 1066 sondern mit 1071 ausgelesen
wird, liegt daran, das sich der Speichertakt aus einem Multiplikator
und dem Grundtakt von 200Mhz bildet. Und wenn Du mal genau
hinschaust, dann steht da nie exakt 200Mhz.... kleine Ungenauigkeit;
aber schadet ja nichts.

Da mich Anfragen bezüglich des BIOS 2302 erreicht haben, lade
ich es hier mal ins Forum:

Download BIOS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ASUS Crosshair II. (Nutzung auf eigene Gefahr).

Bei ASUS wird wohl schon an der BIOS-Version 2402 gearbeitet.
Welche Änderungen dort gegenüber dem BIOS 2302 (2202) zu finden
sind, ist abzuwarten.


----------



## meyerson (17. Januar 2010)

hi knoedelfan!!


bei mir sind es genau 200.9 MHz und hab jegliche einstellungen ausprobiert um auf die 200MHz und 1066 zu kommen. meinst du das ist eine ungenauigkeit vom board her...weil das hatte ich mit meinen 800er geil riegeln nicht.

hab das board jetzt was über 1 jahr und hab seid dem jedes bios ausprobiert und immer ab und an bluescreens und im allgemeinen lief das board sehr unstabil MB temperatur lag auch immer so bei 50 grad was ja schon ziemlich hoch ist und jetzt liegts im idle bei 38 und bei z.b games um die 45 und dank des 2302 bios.
habs jetzt ca 2 monate drauf un zu 200% zufrieden und kanns dir und jedem anderen nur weiter empfehlen  

wuerde sagen da hat asus echt gute arbeit abgeliefert und war mir damals auch net ganz sicher ob ichs mir jetzt drauf schmeissen soll weils immer so ne sache ist mit betas

gruss


----------



## knoedelfan (17. Januar 2010)

Hallo meyerson

Wegen des krummen Wertes brauchs´t Dir keine Sorgen machen.

Beides ist Möglich: Eine leichte (unschädliche) Ungenauigkeit vom
Board od. auch ein "Rundungsfehler" von CPU-Z. Die Freeware hat
ja fast jeder zum Auslesen installiert. Bei mir kann es vorkommen,
daß während des Startens und Auslesen der Daten mit CPU-Z plötzlich
ein Lüfteralarm anspricht...... CPU-Z greift ja direkt ins BIOS rein....
und da können seltsame Sachen passieren.

Lies mal mit CPU-Z die Daten aus. Schau dann unter "Memory"
nach, welche Zahl dort bei DRAM-Frequenzy steht. Bei mir steht da
z. B. 401,8Mhz. Direkt unter DRAM-Frequenzy steht der Faktor
also in meinem Fall 1:2 = 2x401,8Mhz=803,6Mhz echt "falscher"
Speichertakt. Das ist halt so. Egal. Das ist kein Problem sondern
eine "Besonderheit" die bei wohl fast jedem Mainboard so ist.

Wie hast Du denn die NB-Frequenz eingestellt? Die ist im BIOS
ja zu finden. Oder mit CPU-Z ebenfalls unter "Memory" rechts
oben zu finden.


----------



## funky (18. Januar 2010)

Hi, jetzt gibt es das 2402 offiziell auf der Asus Homepage.


----------



## The_Joker (18. Januar 2010)

ich find das board so heiß, nur wie lange wird es dann noch aktuelle chipsatztreiber von nv geben? ich wollte mir das board eigendl. für meinen neuem pc holen, mit nem am3 4x 3.0 ghz prozi.


----------



## knoedelfan (18. Januar 2010)

Danke funky

Das neueste BIOS 2402 läuft bereits auf meinem Rechner. Anders, als bei der 2402-BETA waren nach der Installation
alle Einstellung des BIOS 2302 erhalten geblieben. Das BIOS 2402 läuft genau so schnell wie das BIOS 2302 vorher.

Hallo Joker

Die neuesten Treiber von nVidia sind für alle Betriebssysteme
passend:

VISTA32 und VISTA64 nForce und GeForce
Windows 7-32Bit und Windows 7-64 Bit nForce und Geforce

Der nForce-Treiber beinhaltet alle Boardfunktionen:
Lan-Treiber, RAID-Treiber, IDE-Treiber usw.

Allerdings braucht man die RAID-Treiber (falls RAID vorhanden)
von der mitgelieferten Install-CD von ASUS während der Installation.
Erst nach vollständiger Installation können dann die nForce-Treiber
neuester Version installiert werden.

Die GeForce-Treiber sind für alle nVidia-Grafikkarten
auf der Home-Page aktuell zu finden.

Das heißt, die Treiber für (fast) alle Funktionen kommen aus
einer Hand und laufen bei mir völlig problemlos.

Einzige "Ausnahme" ist die Audio-Karte Supreme FXII. Aber auch
da gilt; der Treiber ist ausgereift und für jedes Betriebssystem
gibt es eine Treiber-Version. Der Treiber nennt sich im Geräte-
Manager "nVidia High Definition Audio". Also auch darauf ist
verlass.

Die neuesten Treiber für den Chipsatz 780a wird es wohl so
lange geben, bis auch die geringsten Probleme beseitigt sind.

Erst dann wird wohl Ruhe sein. Ruhe heißt aber auch ausgereift
bis zum letzten Bit.

*Solange ein neuer Treiber, ein neues BIOS und jede Menge Klagen in Foren sich die Klinke in die Hand geben, so-
lange beschäftigt Dein PC Dich. Aber es ist wohl eher im Sinne des Erfinders, wenn der Mensch den PC beschäftigt.



PS: Seit 3 Stunden läuft nun bei mir ein Dauertest:
SiSoft Sandra 2010 (Dauertest RAID-System), 3DMark06 (Dauertest GPU), Prime95 (Dauertest CPU), 
Folding@Home GPU, Audio-Abspielung im Loop.

Alle Testprogramme laufen parallel, also zur gleichen Zeit. Das Board und das neue BIOS 2402 sind aber auch sowas von stabil.

Nebenbei programmiere ich oder schreibe Briefe. Also arbeitet mein Crosshair II auch ganz nebenbei ein wenig.
Oder ich schau hier im Forum vorbei..... das ist Freizeitvergnügen.
*


----------



## Autokiller677 (18. Januar 2010)

Ich hab das 2402 jetzt auch mal drauf, positiv ist, dass das Booten jetzt viel schneller geht (USB Init braucht jetzt nur noch ca. 2 sek statt ehemals 10) aber meine Corsair Dominator laufen immer noch nicht mit 1066Mhz, ich komm zwar bis Windows, aber nach ca. 1-2 Minuten kommt ein Bluescreen-.-
Mal sehn was da noch kommt.

EDIT: Der HTLink lässt sich auch (immer) noch nicht übertakten und läuft immer mit 1,8Ghz.


----------



## knoedelfan (18. Januar 2010)

Hallo Autokiller

Was soll da noch kommen? Ein noch neueres BIOS?

Setz in Deinem BIOS mal alles zurück auf AUTO.
Alles auch die Spannungen und die DRAM-Einstellungen.
Und dann sollte doch wohl alles ohne Absturz laufen.
Wenn nicht, ist was anderes faul in Deinem System.

Und dann sag mir mal, was der HT-Link ist. Wo stellt man
denn diesen HT-Link im BIOS ein?

Es gibt folgende HT-Einstellungen für die AMD-CPU K8:

K8 <--> HT-Speed und K8 <--> HT-Wide.

*IST DEIN PHENOM II X4 940 EIN ALTER Prozessor Namens K8?*
Es ist ja toll, das unser Crosshair II alles verträgt, was seit 3 Jahren
die AMD-Backstube verlässt. Aber jede Einstellung muss auch passen....

Alles wo K8 steht auf AUTO. Und nix anderes......... Zwing dem BIOS
keinen Unsinn auf, wogegen es sich nicht wehren kann.

Die NB-Frequenz kannst bei Luftkühlung mal auf 12x also 2400Mhz stellen.... eher aber max. 10x.
Mit dem Phenom II X4 940 würde ich auch max. 17,5x also 3500Mhz ausprobieren..... eher aber max. 17x.


Erklärungsversuch für das Forum: In *ROT* alles was im BIOS so wichtig erscheint. OC hab ich mal weggelassen.

Bezeichnung                                                                     
                    AMD Phenom II X4 940                                                                                                
                                                                                    Taktfrequenz                                                                     
4x 3000 *MHz **Das  entspricht dem CPU-Multiplikator 15x.* 
 
                                                                       Level 1 Cache 
                    4x 128 KB                                                                                                
                                                                       Level 2 Cache 
                    4x 512 KB                                                                                                
                                                                       Level 3 Cache 
                    6144 KB                                                                                                
                                                                       Befehlssätze                                                                                  
                    MMX, SSE, SSE2, SSE3, SSE4a, Enhanced 3DNow!, AMD64, Cool'n'Quiet, NX-Bit                                                                                                
*Bustakt*
 *3600 MT/s* Das entspricht einer *NB-Frequenz *von *1800Mhz* od. *NB-Multiplikator 9x*. Bei Phenom II. K8 ist was ganz   anderes!!!!!!!!!!!!! *FINGER weg von den Einstellungen wo K8 <-> HT.......... steht. Immer auf AUTO bei K10-Prozessoren.*

 
                                                           Speicher-Controller                                                                                               

                                                                                                                                                                                                Speicherstandards                                          DDR2-400, DDR2-533, DDR2-667, DDR2-800, DDR2-1066 Die 1066 immer mit AUTO beim
Rest der Einstellungen belassen falls keine
Ahnung welche Timings der DDR2 wirklich braucht. *Bei 1066* gibt es *kein* 4-4-4 11 2T sondern *bestenfalls 5-5-5 15 2T.* 
*AUTO ist besser*, da wirklich die *Vorgaben* des SPD *ausgelesen* werden. Man beachte auch die Spannung!!!!!!!!!!!
                                                                                                                                                                                                                Speicherkanäle                                                                   2                                                                                                                                                                                                                                         ECC-Speicher wird unterstützt                                          Ja                                                                                                                                                                                                                                          Registered-Speicher wird unterstützt                                          Nein                                                                                                                                                                                                                 Fully Buffered wird benötigt                                                                   Nein                                                                                                                                        
Prozessorkern 
                    Deneb, 45 nm                                                                                                
                                                                       max. Leistungsaufnahme                                                                                  
                    125 Watt                                                                                                
                                                                                    Core Spannung                                                                     
                    0,88 Volt - 1,5 Volt                                                                                                
                                                                       I/O Spannung                                                                                  
                    3,3 Volt 
                                                                       Bauform                                                                                  
                    OPGA                                                                                                
Sockel 
                    AM2+                                                                                                
                                             Lüfter                                                                                                            

                                                                                                                                                                       Befestigung                                                                   für ATX-Mainboards                                                                                                                                                                                                                Anschluss                                                                   PWM-Lüfteranschluss                                                                                                                                                                                                                Besonderheiten                                                                   mit aktivem CPU-Kühler


----------



## Autokiller677 (18. Januar 2010)

Wenn ich das BIOS komplett resete, läuft auch alles, aber der speicher ist dann bei 800Mhz.

Das mit dem K8 war mir bisher gar nicht so klar, danke für den Hinweis. (also mir war schon klar das ich einen K10 hab, aber ich hab das damit nie in Verbindung gebracht)

Abgesehen vom Speicher auf 1066 läuft bei mir auch alles Perfekt (NB auf 2,4Ghz, mit 2,6 brauchts zu viel Spannung (mein Airflow ist nicht der Beste))
Die Timings meiner Domis kenn ich (5-5-5-15), aber ob Auto oder Manuell macht da keinen Unterschied.

Aber auf jeden Fall danke nochmal für diese ausführliche Erläuterung!


----------



## knoedelfan (18. Januar 2010)

Hallo Autokiller

Das Dein Board ohne OC perfekt läuft, war bisher so nicht erkennbar!

Mit der NB-Frequenz von 2400Mhz = NB-Multiplikator 12x bist Du weit
von der Nominalfrequenz von 1800Mhz entfernt. Das sind 133% OC.
Respekt.... Du traust Dir was. Und das OC trotz Problemen.....
Denk mal darüber nach, wie die NB-Frequenz und die Zusammenarbeit
zwischen CPU und Memory funktioniert.... und dann wären 10x vieleicht
doch besser.....................

Das mit der NB-Frequenz und dem Zusammen zwischen 3600MT/sec. bei
AM2+-Prozessoren und 4000MT/sec. bei AM3-Prozessoren ist die eigentliche
"Neuheit" im Forum. So hab ich das noch nicht lesen können oder ist mir da
was entgangen???

*AM2+= 3600MT/s = NB-Frequenz 1800Mhz = NB-Multiplikator 9x.*
*AM3 = 4000MT/s = NB-Frequenz 2000Mhz = NB-Multiplikator 10x.*

Die MT/s ist immer 2 x so hoch wie der Grundtakt der NB.
Technisch wird dabei *sowohl *die *steigende* Flanke *und* die *fallende*
Flanke des Grundtaktes genutzt um zwischen CPU und Speicher Daten
auszutauschen.


----------



## funky (18. Januar 2010)

Hi, meine Erfahrungen mit dem neuen Bios.
Rechner läuft wie geschmiert. Jedoch auch ich bekomme meinen Ram weiterhin nicht als 1066er stabil zum Laufen.
Doch da ich die Riegel jetzt seit Monaten als 800er mit verschärften Timings betrieben habe und sie damit wirklich ausreichend schnell und absolut stabil laufen, zerbreche ich mir darüber nicht mehr den Kopf.
Laut CPUz scheinen die Riegel eh nicht entsprechend programmiert zu sein.

Ansonsten konnte ich bei USB Init keine deutliche Verbesserung feststellen. Bei mir hat sich die Zeit nur von ca 10 Sekunden auf 6 Sekunden verbessert.

Nach dem Flashen per USB Stick hat das Board leider etwas rumgezickt. Der Neustart klappte nicht und ich machte mir schon richtig Sorgen.
Nachdem ich den Rechner komplett per Netzschalter aus- und eingeschaltet hatte, startete er zum Glück wieder.
Erneuter Neustartversuch im Windows Betrieb schlug dann wieder fehl.

Ok, nochmal per Netzteil aus- und eingeschaltet. Und ab da klappte es auch wieder mit dem Neustart.

Naja, mal sehen ob das Problem wieder auftaucht.

Grüße!


----------



## knoedelfan (18. Januar 2010)

Hallo funky

Naja. Eines ist halt sehr wichtig !!!!!!!!!!!

Niemals mit OC-Einstellungen flashen !!!!!!!!!!!!

IMMER mit Grundeinstellungen. Gelle. Dann klappts auch.


----------



## funky (18. Januar 2010)

Ja, das ist allerdings richtig.


----------



## knoedelfan (19. Januar 2010)

Hallo Autokiller

Du hast ja Interesse an der IGP und einem Test mit Hybrid-
einstellungen geäussert. Hier hab ich innerhalb dieses Threads
was gefunden. Gute Erklärung. Hilft Dir sicher weiter.
Das rechte von den 3 Screenshots ist das entscheidende!
Mir hats auch geholfen. Aber schneller ist das System nicht.
In der nVidia-Steuerung ist unter Punkt 1. das PhysX der On-
board IGP zugeordnet. Unter Punkt 2. ist bei mir SLI aktiviert.
Der Monitor ist bei mir an einer der beiden SLI-Verbundkarten
angeschlossen; falls das noch ein hilfreicher Hinweis ist......
Dank an den Ursprungsposter!

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/507420-post279.html

Ansonsten noch zum BIOS 2402

Mir ist positiv aufgefallen, das nach der Installation sowohl des
inoffiziellen BIOS 2302 als auch des neuesten, offiziellen 2402
die RAID-Einstellungen und auch alle anderen Einstellungen
erhalten bleiben.

Somit muss man nicht mehr mühsam das RAID-System neu 
definieren. Das BIOS erkennt die einzelnen Festplatten als
RAID-Verbund. Das Betriebssystem bootet ohne Probleme.

Da muss man schon sagen, ASUS lässt nicht locker und
pflegt auch ältere Hardware ausreichend gut.


----------



## Highlander (22. Januar 2010)

Hallo, ich habe auch seit ein paar tagen das Board in meinem Rechner und bin sehr zufriden damit. Ich habe mir auch den 2402 Bios drauf gemacht und es läuft sehr gut. Ich hatte gestern ein paar probleme. Ich hab ein GeForce 285GTX und habe über everest das Sidebar Gadget laufen gehabt und hab im netz gesurft und auf einmal is der Monitor Schwartz geworden und der Lüfter hatt hoch und runter gedreht. Das nächste Problem war so ehnlich aber da is nur der Monitor ausgegangen und nix ging mehr. Daher meine Frage ob es an everest liegen könnte oder was ihr für eine Ahnung habt was es sein kann? Ich hatte schon früher Probleme mit Everest daher dachte ich zuerst daran.

Ich hab Win7 64Bit als OS drauf mit neuesten Updates und als Graka Treiber den 196.21 drauf.
Und ma noch ne andere Frage wurde bei euch der IDE Treiber mit installiert? Bei mir nicht.

Schon ma danke für die Antworten

mfg Highlander


----------



## knoedelfan (22. Januar 2010)

Hallo Highlander

Everest: Benchmark, Tuning und System-Informationswerkzeug.

Deinstalliere dieses Programm. Es liest ständig Hardware-Informationen
aus und zeigt diese an. Aber wie alle diese Tools belastet es das System.
Everest ist mit Sicherheit nicht für Windows 7 64-Bit geeignet. Es läuft
zwar, aber halt wie zuverlässig......

Fehlerfrei funktionierte Everest sowieso nie. Runter damit.
Systeminformationen liest man nur zur Information aus;
aber nicht ständig. Das ist so überflüssig wie der Kropf.

Die neuesten nForce-Treiber von nVidia; also nForce-Treiber für die 780a-
Plattform. Keine Beta! Die WHQL reichen völlig aus.

Den neuesten GeForce-Treiber von nVidia hast Du ja bereits installiert.

Die IDE-Treiber werden nur installiert, wenn im BIOS IDE "Enable" steht.
Wenn nur SATA-Geräte angeschlossen sind, braucht das System die
IDE-Treiber garnicht.

Läuft Dein System ohne Overclocking-Einstellungen einwandfrei?


----------



## Highlander (22. Januar 2010)

Schon ma danke für die schnelle antwort knoedelfan, ich hab das everest gadget jetzt auch deaktiviert und bisher läuft alles super. Ich hab bisher nix OC da genug leistung vorhanden ist wie ich finde. Ich hab im Bios die festplatten einstellung auf IDE stehen und auch auf Enable, da ich nicht weiß wei man den AHCI treiber installiert vielleicht kannst du mir da auch einen rat geben?Da es ja heißt man muss den vor der windows installation drauf machen aber mein USB stick mit dem treiber wurde nicht erkannt bzw die treiber darauf nicht gefunden.

mfg Highlander


----------



## knoedelfan (22. Januar 2010)

Hallo Highlander

Ja, AHCI geht nachträglich nicht so ohne weiteres. Aber sag niemals nie!

AHCI ist laut Handbuch des Crosshair II auf den beiden schwarzen
SATA-Anschlüssen möglich (ausser wenn man RAID-Platten an diesen
schwarzen Anschlüssen betreibt, also konfiguriert hat). Das heißt,
auf den roten Anschlüssen ist IDE oder RAID oder AHCI jeweils möglich; 
auf den schwarzen "nur" AHCI oder RAID.

AHCI bringt Vorteile beim kopieren größerer Datenmengen. Im normalen
Betrieb ist gegenüber "IDE" kein nennenswerter Vorteil zu sehen.

Die Treiber müssen in entpackter Form auf dem USB-Stick sein. Es genügt nicht,
die nForce-Treiber im "Rohzustand" auf den USB-Stick zu kopieren..... also einfach
die neuesten Treiber installieren und dann gehts weiter mit folgender Anleitung!

Falls Du Freude am Systembasteln hast, dann führe die Schritte durch,
die Du unter folgendem Link nachlesen kannst:

Von IDE nach AHCI - Von IDE nach AHCI ohne Inaccessable Boot Device Tweakpc.de

Aber Vorsicht. Die Anleitung bezieht sich auf VISTA und nicht auf Windows 7.
Wenn der Registry-Eintrag unter Windows 7 genau so zu finden ist, wie es in der
Anleitung zu lesen ist, dürfte es aber funktionieren.


----------



## Highlander (22. Januar 2010)

Ich hatte meine festplatten auch schon an den beiden schwarzen Sata anschlüssen dran und hab im Bios auf AHCI umgestellt und Win 7 lies sich auch installieren und da wurden dann auch die Nvidia IDE Treiber installiert aber ich wusste nun nicht ob das für den AHCI modus reicht.
Ich hab es dann nochma probiert und die AHCI Treiber für Win7 64Bit auf einen USB Stick entpackt und hab bevor man Win installiert auf Treiber laden gegangen aber da hatt er keine Treiber gefunden daher geh ich ma in der Annahme das der USB Stick dafür verantwortlich war. Aber so müsste der Weg doch richtig sein um die Treiber zu installieren oder liege ich da falsch?

mfg


----------



## knoedelfan (23. Januar 2010)

Ja. Wenn der Treiber im System, also für Windows 7 zu finden ist.

Windows 7 sucht beim Neustart natürlich nur nach dem msahci.sys,
und der passenden INF-Datei, wenn vorher im BIOS von IDE auf AHCI 
umgeschaltet wurde.

Der Schritt mit dem BIOS und der Umstellung auf AHCI ist aber auch
Bestandteil des obrigen Links und damit der Beschreibung "How to do".


----------



## Highlander (23. Januar 2010)

Ok danke für die Infos und die schnellen Antworten.

mfg Highlander


----------



## Merty (29. Januar 2010)

Hallo Leutchen,

trage mich mit dem Gedanken einen 965 BE auf das Board zu pflanzen. Meint Ihr das lohnt sich ??
Bekomme meinen 940BE leider nicht über 3,4 Ghz. hinaus.

Würde gerne wissen ob so ein 965 BE auf unserem Brett die 3,8 oder sogar die 4 Ghz-Marke knacken kann.

Jemand mit entsprechend positivern Erfahrungen hier ?? 

Hatte noch nie ein besseres Board, zudem läuft seit 2 Jahren jede AMD-CPU auf diesem Brett. Einfach geil !!


----------



## knoedelfan (30. Januar 2010)

Hallo Merty und somit Themenstarter des Crosshair II - Threads

Ich begrüße Dich mit einer Verneigung 

Nun aber zu Deiner Frage:

Mit dem BIOS 2402 funktioniert ein 965BE ohne weitere Massnahmen;
alles auf AUTO und das Crosshair II verrichtet seinen Dienst brav.

Bei mir läuft der 965BE mit 18x stabil (Dauertest mit Prime95, Folding
@home, 3DMark06 über 24Std.). Also schon ein Hitzetest mit Belastung
der meisten Komponenten. NB-Multiplikator = 11

Bei meinem Neffen läuft der 955BE ebenfalls mit 17,5x stabil bei gleicher
Testanordnung (auch den PC hab ich zusammengeschraubt). NB-Multi-
plikator = 10.

Aber 19x oder gar 20x als CPU-Multiplikator läuft bei mir definitiv nicht.
Da stürzt Prime95 ab oder es gibt gar einen Bluescreen.

Auch das Ändern des Grundtaktes (200Mhz) geht max. bis 205Mhz. Alles
darüber verklemmt das Board schon beim Booten des BIOS.

Das LianLI-Gehäuse ist aber mit allen Lüftern eher auf Silent getrimmt,
die Kühlung also ein Kompromiß zwischen Geschwindigkeit und Lautstärke.

Ein Phenom II X4 965BE ist halt "nur" ein besserer 955BE im C3-Stepping.


----------



## Merty (30. Januar 2010)

Das klingt ja erstmal so, als ob sich ein Prozessortausch fast nicht lohnt. Wegen 200mhz mehr 150 € investieren ist sicherlich nicht sinnvoll.

Dann fahre ich lieber weiter meine 3,4 Ghz und warte auf die neue GEFORCE  *träum*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.


----------



## knoedelfan (30. Januar 2010)

Hallo Merty

Ja nun.

Anbei ein Bild des Ergebnisses mit 3DMark06 und Deinen gewünschten
4 Giga-Hertz. Prime95 läuft mit diesen Einstellungen keine 2 Sekunden...
also sind es nur die netten wenn auch guten Schw**verlängerungspunkte...

Das Ergebnis ist aber für sich alleinestehend..beliebig wiederholbar..aber eben..
Die Werte aus den einzelnen CPU-Z und GPU-Z "Bildern" sagen Dir sicher mehr
als tausend Worte. Zusätzlich am unteren Bildrand noch die Werte von "ASUS-ProbeII".

Mit den Werten aus der "Signatur" läuft der Rechner mit dem Crosshair II Prime-Stabil...
und erreicht "lächerliche" 17000 Punkte im 3DMark06 mit den betagten nVidia 9600 GT im SLI-Modus.

Die CPU-Voltage ist im Normalbetrieb auf 1.365V eingestellt. Die NB-Freq. auf 11x also 2200Mhz.
Die A-Data Module sind auf 1.880V (lt. BIOS) eingestellt. Somit läuft der 965BE mit 3600Mhz Prime-Stabil.

Hier das Bild


----------



## Highlander (30. Januar 2010)

Hallo Leute, 

also ich hab da ma ne Frage und zwar möchte ich über den HDMI anschluss am Board einen LCD TV anschließen um darüber dann Filme zu gucken aber der Tv wird da nicht erkannt. Wenn ich den TV aber an die Graka per Adapter anschließe wir er erkannt. Hatt da jemand erfahrungen mit bzw kann mir da wer helfen? 

mfg


----------



## knoedelfan (30. Januar 2010)

Hallo Highlander

Überprüfe Deine Postings bitte erst mal mit einem Rechtschreibprogramm.

Hier lesen auch ältere Menschen mit. Da ist Kindersprache nicht so
angesagt! Denn es schmerzt in der Lesart den Augen und dem Verstand.

Angenehm wäre es sicher, wenn nach einem Tipp auch die Rückanwort
"jetzt geht´s" folgen würde. Nicht jeder kommt mit meinen Erklärungen
klar. Das liegt sicher auch an mir.....

1. Im BIOS bitte die Onboard-Grafikkarte aktivieren. Wie steht im Thread
auf der vorletzten Seite.
Oder hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/507420-post279.html

2. Unter Windows mit dem NVIDIA-Tool einen zweiten Monitor einrichten.
Wie es geht, steht in der Hilfe des NVIDIA-Tools. 
Kurzanleitung:
Zuerst mit der rechten Maustaste den
Desktop anklicken... NVIDIA-Systemsteuerung wählen.... Dort unter Menüpunkt "Anzeige" lesen 
"mehrere Anzeigen einrichten" durchführen und wohlfühlen.


----------



## SXFreak (30. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

ich bin auch glücklicher Besitzer des Crosshair II Formula. Ich habe im Moment den 955 BE-C2 drauf. Ist es sinnvoll auf das aktuelle BIOS 2402 umzusteigen und könnte ich evtl. bessere Übertaktungsergebnisse erzielen? Hab jetzt das Bios 2003 drauf und 8GB@1,8V 4-5-5-13 800MHZ. Bin mit dem Bios sonst aber zufrieden und läuft alles stabil.


----------



## Merty (31. Januar 2010)

SXFreak schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin auch glücklicher Besitzer des Crosshair II Formula. Ich habe im Moment den 955 BE-C2 drauf. Ist es sinnvoll auf das aktuelle BIOS 2402 umzusteigen und könnte ich evtl. bessere Übertaktungsergebnisse erzielen? Hab jetzt das Bios 2003 drauf und 8GB@1,8V 4-5-5-13 800MHZ. Bin mit dem Bios sonst aber zufrieden und läuft alles stabil.




Bisher hatte ich noch keine Overclockingvorteile durch ein neues BIOS. Die RAMs laufen zunehmend zuverlässiger von BIOS zu BIOS, wobei meine RAMs seit Anfang an problemlos sind.
Will demnächst noch 4 GB dazu pflanzen... mal sehen ob sich da an der Stabilität was ändert.
Wie weit hast Du denn Deine CPU übertaktet ?


----------



## SXFreak (31. Januar 2010)

Übertaktet minimal. 3,4 GHZ@1,30V. Find ich recht zufriedenstellend, weil CPU ist relativ kühl. Interessanter wäre für mich mein RAM endlich bei 1066 MHZ stabil zu bekommen. Das ist bei Vollbestückung anscheinend schwierig. Ich hab jetzt auch relativ scharfe Latenzen und der Takt macht dann ja auch nicht mehr soviel aus. Ich habe als RAM OCZ Platinum XTC Edition CL5-5-5-18 und die laufen jetzt auf 800MHZ@1,8V 4-5-5-13  TRC 20. NB läuft auf 12X.


----------



## knoedelfan (31. Januar 2010)

Gelöscht von knoedelfan


----------



## Rodny (1. Februar 2010)

Ich habe eine Frage zur OnBoard Grafik. Ist es möglich aus beiden Ausgängen also HDMI und Analog, gleichzeitig das Videosignal auszugeben?

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten


----------



## Merty (1. Februar 2010)

knoedelfan schrieb:


> Hallo Merty
> 
> Hast Du Dir das Bild meines 3DMark06-Testlaufes mit 4Ghz angesehen?
> Deine Meinung würde mich interessieren.



Hallo Knoedel 
danke für den Screenshot. Deine Angaben bestätigen aber, das ein Update von einem 940BE auf 965BE sich nicht wirklich lohnt. Ich denke ich bleibe bei meiner CPU und spare mir die 150 €. Fermi steht in den Startlöchern und ich bin schon sehr gespannt auf erste Benchmarks.
Da die aktuellen AM3-Boards mit DDR3 keine wirklichen Performanceschübe bringen, im Vergleich zu DDR2-1066, bleibe ich auch weiterhin meinem Crosshair II treu. Sobald eine neue GTX380 im Slot steckt rockt die Kiste wieder richtig ! Dafür gebe ich dann auch gerne noch ein paar €uronen aus.


----------



## knoedelfan (1. Februar 2010)

Doppelposting wg. langsamer Mobil-Lan-Verbindung.

Sorry.


----------



## knoedelfan (1. Februar 2010)

Gelöscht von knoedelfan


----------



## SXFreak (1. Februar 2010)

Danke Merty und Knoedelfan für die Tipps.

Hab jetzt auch Bios 2402 drauf und kann sagen, das sich dadurch die Ram Stabilität nicht verändert hat. Ich kann zwar jetzt DDR1066 einstellen, alles auf auto. Doch ich habe im DDR800 Modus mit scharfen Latenzen und NB auf 12x bessere Werte. Also bleib ich dabei


----------



## Falcony6886 (2. Februar 2010)

Servus erstmal!

Die Frage wurde bestimmt schon mal gestellt:

Funktioniert das Cool'n'Quiet (also Heruntertakten des Prozzis im Idle) mit dem Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition auf dem Crosshair II Formula? 

Mein Foxconn macht das nämlich nicht, scheint den nur so Pseudo-mäßig zu unterstützen, weshalb ich angesichts des sehr angenehmen Preises gerade überlege, das Crosshair zu kaufen!

Noch eine Frage:

Laufen ATI-Karten ohne Probleme? 

Edit: Hat sich erledigt! Ich Depp hatte CnQ mit C1E verwechselt - CnQ war deaktiviert im Bios meins Foxconn, also auch kein heruntertakten ! 

Dann bleibt das Foxconn drin im Rechner!


----------



## knoedelfan (3. Februar 2010)

Gelöscht von knoedelfan


----------



## Autokiller677 (3. Februar 2010)

Ja geil
Und bei mir laufen nicht mal 2 Module länger als 5 min ohne BSOD.

EDIT: Ich muss mich noch mal ganz dick bei Knoedelfan bedanken, dass er mir in der K8/K10 Geschichte die Augen geöffnet hat
Jetzt wo alles auf Auto steht, läuft meine NB problemlos auf 2,5Ghz und auch 250Mhz Referenztakt (zwecks HT Link Steigerung) sind kein Problem mehr und die CPU läuft mit 1,4V schon mal auf 3,5Ghz, mal sehn wie hoch es noch geht, bisher hatte ich noch keinen Absturz wegen zu hohem Takt.


----------



## knoedelfan (4. Februar 2010)

Gelöscht von knoedelfan


----------



## Autokiller677 (5. Februar 2010)

Jaja
Ne der Übermut ist schon weg, hab gestern noch einen halben Multischritt draufgelegt (14,5) und schon war Ende. Aber 3,5Ghz sind ja auch schon mal was. Im Moment probier ich noch am RAM rum, 846Mhz und 4-4-4-14 laufen aktuell, mal sehen was da noch geht, und dann werden die Spannungen optimiert.


----------



## knoedelfan (5. Februar 2010)

Gelöscht von knoedelfan


----------



## Autokiller677 (5. Februar 2010)

Jo
Im Moment läuft bei mir folgendes, bisher 5h Primestable:
CPU: 3,5Ghz (14*250) 1,4V
NB: 2,5Ghz (10*250)
HT-Link: 2250 (9*250)
RAM: 416 Mhz (Teiler für 667 Mhz) mit 5-5-5-18-2T Ganged. CL4 lief leider nicht stabil. 2,0V

Die Spannungen hab ich noch nicht optimiert, ich hab einfach das gesetzt was ich für den Dauerbetrieb max. nehmen würde und geh jetzt soweit runter wie noch möglich. 
Aber ansonsten bin ich so komplett zufrieden, die Leistung stimmt.


----------



## knoedelfan (5. Februar 2010)

Gelöscht von knoedelfan


----------



## Autokiller677 (5. Februar 2010)

Ne hab ich noch nicht gelesen.
Wo hast du das denn gesehen?


----------



## christi72 (6. Februar 2010)

Hallo Leute, ich bin neu hier und habe auch das Crosshair II Formula! Ich hätte da mal eine Frage, bzw. mehrere Fragen, ach ja so nebenbei,  bin ein ziemlicher Noob in PC-Angelegenheiten, aber ich tue was ich kann um besser zu werden. Mit Overclocking fang ich momentan erst gar nicht an, mir reicht die Leistung meines PC`s. Jetzt kommts: bitte nicht lachen

Ich möchte Windows 7 64-Bit neu installieren, und ein Bios-Update durchführen. Muß ich eine bestimmte Reihenfolge einhalten in Sachen Chipsatztreiber, Grafiktreiber und sonstigen Treibern bzw. welche Treiber sind notwendig, bzw. sind die Windows 7 treiber ausreichend?
Bios vorher oder nacher Updaten? Kann ich einfach das aktuellste Bios nehmen?(aktuelles Bios ist 1802). Soll ich die Treiber von der Asus-Seite nehmen oder direkt bei Nvidea die neuesten herunterladen?

Tja, das wären meine Fragen Leute, krass was!

So sieht der sonstige Inhalt meines PC´s aus: AMD Phenom II 855 BE, XFX GTX 275 Core Editon, 4 GB Kingston Hyper X, Samsung 1000 GB, Corsair TX 850 Watt, Arctic Colling Freezer 64pro

Was ich bisher so ausprobiert habe: 

- Speicher mit 1066 mHz laufen zu lassen - nicht hingekriegt!( läuft mit 800 mhZ laut Thread nicht viel weniger schnell)
- Die Festplatte im AHCI Modus laufen zu lassen - nicht hingekriegt!( laut Thread nicht soo wichtig)
- Die CPU Spannung auf 1,2 Volt gesenkt - funktioniert! (Mensch, war stolz wie Oskar!)

Habe in eurem Thread hier schon viele interessante Dinge gelesen, aber wie schon einige von Euch sinngemäß gesagt haben, um manche Sachen auszuprobieren sollte man sich mit der Materie einigermaßen auskennen und die vielen vielen Einstellungsmöglichkeiten und deren Zusamenhänge im Bios erfassen können. Ich kenn mich dafür einfach zu wenig aus.

Grüsse an Alle

christi72


----------



## Autokiller677 (6. Februar 2010)

Als erstes würde ich ein BIOS Update machen, kannst ruhig das aktuellste nehmen (2402)
Für den AHCI Modus musst du im BIOS die Festplatten auf AHCI stellen und dann Windows neu installieren. Es kann sein, dass die Festplatten in der Installation dann nicht angezeigt werden. Dann musst du den nVidia AHCI Treiber im Setup nachladen (dafür am besten mal googlen, das ich das das letzte mal gemacht hab ist auch schon was her).

Treiber immer die aktuellsten von nVidia und den aktuellsten Soundtreiber von der Asus Website.
Bestimmte Reihenfolge gibts nicht, mehr Treiber als Grafik, Chipsatz und Sound braucht man nicht, nur drauf achten, dass du die 64Bit Treiber nimmst.

EDIT: Hab mich grad ein bissel schlau gegooglet, AHCI Treiber hat Win 7 wohl schon dabei, die Festplatten sollten also bei der Installation ganz normal erkannt werden. Wenn nicht einfach fragen, wir beißen nicht Offenbar braucht man nur noch für RAIDs extra Treiber.

Ach hätt ich fast vergessen
Herzlich Wilkommen bei PCGH-X


----------



## knoedelfan (6. Februar 2010)

Gelöscht von knoedelfan


----------



## christi72 (6. Februar 2010)

Hallo, danke für deine Ausführungen Autokiller667, werde die ganze Sache dann demnächst so wie du geschrieben hast in Angriff nehmen und über Erfolg bzw. das Gegenteil berichten.

- noch eine kurze Frage zu dem AHCI Modus, muss der Sata-Stecker der Festplatte in einen schwarzen Anschluss auf dem Mainboard, oder geht auch der rote?(Kann mich schwach daran Erinnern mal gelesen zu haben, daß es mit dem roten auch funktioniert, bin mir aber nicht mehr sicher)

Danke für das "Willkommen" Knoedelfan, wenn ich das Bild unter deinem Namen sehe bekomme ich andauernd Hunger, echt fies, bin nämlich auch ein Knödelfan!!

Gruss

christi72


----------



## knoedelfan (6. Februar 2010)

Gelöscht von knoedelfan


----------



## christi72 (6. Februar 2010)

Hallo Knoedelfan,

Ich hab nur eine Festplatte, dann wäre also ein schwarzer Anschluss die bessere Wahl, richtig verstanden ?

Habe gerade das Bios-Update durchgeführt. Hat funktioniert!! Ein kleines Problemchen ist da jetzt aber - Ein Neustart aus Windwows heraus geht nicht mehr, d. h. Windows fährt herunter PC geht aus und bleibt aus (es brennen zwar noch alle Lichter, ROG Logo, Lüfterbeleuchtungen usw., aber Bildschirm bleibt schwarz. Normalerweise gehen alle Lichter außer dem ROG Logo, den LED Lämpchen auf dem Board und der Soundkarte aus und kurz darauf startet der PC wieder durch. Neustart ist also nur mit dem Netzschalter am Netzteil möglich. Beim normalen Herunterfahren ist alles wie beim alten alle Lichter gehen aus, bis auf die oben genannten. Vielleicht ja nur irgend ne Option im Bios die ich verstellen muß, oder?

- Ja, installieren nur mit Standarteinstellungen, habe eh nichts OC-mäßig  verändert. Fällt  die Absenkung der CPU-Voltage und anpassung der Ram-Voltage auch schon unter OCen, oder kann ich das beibehalten?

Gruß

christi72


----------



## knoedelfan (6. Februar 2010)

Gelöscht von knoedelfan


----------



## christi72 (6. Februar 2010)

Hallo Knoedelfan,

werde beim Windows 7 neuinstallieren dann den Stecker auf einen schwarzen Anschluss umstecken und AHCI aktivieren.

Habe jetzt im Bios alles auf Auto gesetzt! Jetzt funktioniert der Neustart aus Windows heraus!! Sehr guter Tip Knoedelfan!

Aber jetzt ist die Vcore-Spannung bei 1,42 V, vorher 1,20 V.
Die Ram- Spannung liegt jetzt bei 1,92 V, vorher  1,80 V.

Eigentlich ist doch eine niedrigere Spannung besser, wenn alles funktioniert. Allein die entstehenden Temperaturen betrachtet ; so ist auf jedenfall mein momentaner Wissensstand.

Wie siehst Du das?

Gruß 

christi72


----------



## knoedelfan (6. Februar 2010)

Gelöscht von knoedelfan


----------



## christi72 (6. Februar 2010)

Hallo Knoedelfan,

hab jetzt durch rumprobieren rausgefunden das es an der CPU Spannung liegt. Den Ram kann ich auf 1,8 V runterregeln, dabei funktioniert der Neustart aus Windows 7 heraus. 

Die Neuinstallation werde ich auf jedenfall mit den Auto-Einstellungen durchführen. Danach kann ich ja mit der CPU-Spannung weiterexperementieren.

Was ich aber komisch finde, ist daß der PC ja ansonsten mit der niedrigen CPU-Spannung ganz normal startet, nur der Neustart aus Windows 7 heraus funktioniert nicht. Aber was solls, man kann nicht alles haben. Aber ich werde dranbleiben. Ich melde mich dann wieder nach der Windows 7 neuinstallation.

Danke für deine Unterstützung!

Gruß

christi72


----------



## Merty (6. Februar 2010)

Hallo Christi72 und willkommen im Forum 

Für das BIOS Update packe die unzipped Datei des aktuellsten BIOS 24.02 auf einen USB-Stick. Im Mainboard-BIOS kannst Du dann ganz bequem ein BIOS-Update direkt vom USB-Stick machen (lade vorher die Defaults - dann Update).

Nach dem BIOS Update sollte Du den Mainboard AHCI Modus aktivieren und anschließend neu starten und WIN 7 installieren. AHCI wird dann automatisch erkannt und aktiviert.

Nach der WIN 7 Installation installiere zuerst den Mainboard-Treiber, dann Grafikkarte und zuletzt den aktuellen Soundkartentreiber. Wenn dann noch andere Hardware angeschlossen ist, kommen die Treiber jetzt im Anschluß dran.

Ich persönlich mache nach jeder Treiberinstallation einen Neustart des Rechners. Bilde mir ein, dass dies zur Systemstabilität einen erheblichen Beitrag leistet 

Viel Spaß !!


----------



## SXFreak (6. Februar 2010)

Dasselbe Phänomen habe ich hier auch mit dem Neustart, der aus W7 nicht funktioniert. Mit dem alten Bios 2003 hat es mit den selben Einstellungen geklappt. Seltsam.


----------



## knoedelfan (6. Februar 2010)

Gelöscht von knoedelfan


----------



## christi72 (6. Februar 2010)

Hallo Merty, SXFreak und Knoedelfan,

das Bios-Update habe ich schon gemacht über das Tool Asus-Update. Mit dem USB-Stick hab ichs nicht versucht, hab nur einen mit 16 GB und anscheinend gibts bei der Größe Probleme. (Hab ich irgend wo im Thread gelesen). Das mit dem Asus-Tool klappt auch wunderbar!

Die Neuinstallation werde ich Morgen in Angriff nehmen und Berichten ob alles geklappt hat. Jetzt habe ich noch eine Frage zu dem Chipsatztreiber.

Anscheinend ist beim Chipsatztreiber auch einer für die Grafikkarte dabei, muß ich den mitinstallieren oder soll ich die Option bei der Installation abwählen? Und warum ist die Datei bei Nvidea so viel kleiner als auf der Asus-Seite? Wo kann ich denn eigentlich sehen, welcher Chipsatztreiber momentan installiert ist?

Wenn die Einstellung der CPU-Spannung auf Auto steht funktioniert der Neustart aus W7 SXFreak, kannst Du ja mal ausprobieren.

Ja Knoedelfan, jeder hat so seine Ecken und Kanten bzw. Eigenheiten, anscheinend auch Windows 7 und ich kann damit Leben, man muss ja im normalen Betrieb nicht andauernd den Computer neustarten.

Gruß

christi 72


----------



## knoedelfan (6. Februar 2010)

Gelöscht von knoedelfan


----------



## SXFreak (6. Februar 2010)

Hallo christi72

Stimmt. Nachdem ich CPU-Spannung auf Auto gestellt habe, klappts wieder mit dem Neustart. Es geht nicht, wenn ich den Standard 1,35V wähle. Obwohl es eigentlich dasselbe ist.

Jetzt, wo der Prozessor mehr Strom will, bekommt er gleich einen höheren Takt verpasst


----------



## christi72 (7. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

OK Knoedelfan, jetzt bin ich denke ich für Morgen zur Neuinstallation mit ausreichend "HowtoDo" gerüstet.

Danke nochmal

Ja, SXFreak, anscheinend liegt das Verhalten im Bios begründet, wenn die Automatische Einstellung der CPU-Spannung gleich der Manuellen Einstellung ist. Vielleicht ändert sich ja was beim nächsten Bios-Update, warten wirs ab!

Gruß

christi 72


----------



## SXFreak (7. Februar 2010)

Die Auto Einstellung bei der CPU-Spannung hat viel Stabilität gebracht. Ich komme jetzt auf 3,6 GHZ bei der Standard-Einstellung. Schon wieder was gelernt.


----------



## knoedelfan (7. Februar 2010)

Gelöscht von knoedelfan
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/1516939-post903.html


----------



## SXFreak (7. Februar 2010)

Hallo knoedelfan,

danke, das nenn ich mal Service. Ich habe den Thread die letzten Tage verfolgt und auch ältere Einträge gelesen. Nochmal danke, gab schon viele nützliche Tipps von dir/euch


----------



## christi72 (8. Februar 2010)

Hallo Leute,

Bin gerade bei der Neu-installation von W7. Das mit dem AHCI funktioniert irgendwie nicht. Hab im Bios von IDE auf AHCI gewechselt, vorher natürlich die Festplatte auf einen schwarzen Anschluss umgesteckt. Der PC möchte dann Windows starten, bricht dann ab und ich komm wieder ins Bios zurück. Normalerweise sollte ich ja dann  bei der Neuinstallationsmaske von Windows 7 landen. Muss ich sonst noch was im Bios umstellen?

Wenn ich AHCI auf IDE umstelle, komm ich in die Neuinstallationsmaske, dort ist aber kein Laufwerk auffindbar!?

Was soll ich machen???????????Hilfe!!!!!!!!!!

Gruß

christi 72


----------



## knoedelfan (8. Februar 2010)

Gelöscht von knoedelfan


----------



## christi72 (8. Februar 2010)

Danke Knoedelfan für den Tel. Support, grosse Klasse!!! Neuinstallation läuft (wieder im IDE-Modus) AHCI kann mich mal, vielleicht irgendwann später ausprobieren und tüfteln!!!!!!!!!

schönen Abend noch, muss jetzt noch ne Menge installieren!!


Gruß

christi 72


----------



## spawn1603 (9. Februar 2010)

Moinsen,
Hab ein merkwürdiges Problem mit meinem Crosshair 2 board.Er erkennt manchmal meinen CPU lüfer nicht.So bei jedem 3 neustart meines Rechners eine Fehlermeldung kommt die besagt das ich keinen CPU Lüfter verbaut hab obwohl er munter vor sich hin dreht.Sobald ich ins bios geh ist alles wieder in Ordnung,Drehzahl ist auch im normalen bereich.Hab eine Arctic cool freezer verbaut und eine enermax 500 w Netzteil.Hab auch schon eine anderen CPU Lüfter eingebaut hat aber nix gebracht.Wollt nur wissen ob vielleicht jemand noch eine Idee hat bevor ich jetzt das board einschicke und dann erst mal n paar wochen ohne rechner auskommen muss.
danke schon mal im vorraus


----------



## knoedelfan (10. Februar 2010)

Gelöscht von knoedelfan


----------



## spawn1603 (10. Februar 2010)

Hey, danke für die schnelle antwort.
Ja das hab ich mir auch gedacht mit dem falschen auslesen.Aber ich hab seit gestern ein neues Gehäuse und das sind jetzt noch drei lüfter hinzu gekommen.Das eine was ich gemerkt hab ist das mein CPU Lüfter mal kurz stehn bleibt,kann mir gut vorstellen das er nur immer kurz angetacktet wird weil der CPU nicht mal 35 grad hatte,zum anderen hab ich festgestellt das hin und wieder pc probe nicht alle Lüfter erkennt oder das bios die werte falsch rausgibt das weiß ich nicht.Axo alle lüfter sind am board mit angeschlossen also sie laufen nicht über´s netzteil.Mir solls egal sein wenn ich weiß das mein CPU nicht zu heiß wir,denn ich wollt mir bald n neun holen und hab kein bock drauf das er gleich den hitze tot stirbt auch wenn das bord den cpu schützt sicher bin ich mir da nicht immer .

So hab eben noch mal geguckt und gesehen das mein CPU Lüfter immer zwischen 200-1300 touren schwankt bei einer cpu temp von lächerlichen 28 grad.Jetzt ist meine frage darf das bios den lüfter bei so geringen Temperaturen so weit runter fahren.wäre ja klass wenn das so ist dann ist er ja so was von leise.


----------



## knoedelfan (10. Februar 2010)

Gelöscht von knoedelfan


----------



## Autokiller677 (10. Februar 2010)

Naja, ich find die Tools von Asus nicht so klasse. PC Probe hängt sich bei mir immer auf, und bei AI Suite muss ich nach jeder Änderung neustarten, damit sie aktiv wird, da kann ich auch gleich alles im BIOS regeln. Dabei ist es egal, ob ich nur die Lüferteinstellung änder oder OCen will. Ohne neustart läuft bei mir leider nix. Zum OCen nehm ich daher immer das Tool von nVidia, klappt bestens.


----------



## Highlander (10. Februar 2010)

Hallo,
ich hab da ma ne Frage zum Thema Undervolting. Ich hab einen PII 955 und betreibe ihn derzeit mit 1,31V mit Standard Takt. Wie weit kann ich da noch runtergehen ? Hatt damit schon jemand erfahrungen gemacht?

mfg


----------



## spawn1603 (10. Februar 2010)

Da muss ich mich autokiller667 anschließen.Probe 2 mecker nur bei mir weil alle paar sec mein CPU Lüfter auf grade mal 200 rpm wandert.Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen dass das im sinne des Erfinders ist das mein lüfter zeitweise so langsam dreht.Und auf den duty-Modus will ich nicht stellen da wird mir die kiste zu laut,hab ja nicht ohne grund genug Geld für das board ausgegeben.


----------



## knoedelfan (10. Februar 2010)

Gelöscht von knoedelfan


----------



## meyerson (10. Februar 2010)

knoedelfan schrieb:


> Hallo meyerson
> 
> Wegen des krummen Wertes brauchs´t Dir keine Sorgen machen.
> 
> ...




hallo knoedelfan!

hatte bis jetzt die NB immer auf auto stehen,sogar wenn ich sie von hand auf 10 eingestellt habe gabs nach ein paar minuten einen bluescreen. fazit zum bios 2402 hat sich meines wissens echt was getan und kann jetzt sogar NB auf 11@ 2200 erhöhen was mich echt gewundert hat.hab deine benchmark tests geshen echt klasse aber um ihn stabil zu betreiben ist wahrscheinlich eine waku von nöten.... meiner läuft momentan mit referenz takt 200 und multi 18.5 stabil.3d mark06 hab ich auch laufen lassen 17909 punkte und was ich komisch finde die punkte schwankungen von 3 durchläufen mal mehr mal weniger.
was meinst wie hoch kann ich mit multi und NB takt noch gehen kann? 

gruss


----------



## Autokiller677 (10. Februar 2010)

Naja, man kann sich PC Probe auf einfach sparen, dann hat man kein Problem mehr mit den Lüftern, oder die Warnungen abschalten. 
Bei mir laufen der CPU-Lüfter und die beiden im Deckel erst bei Last überhaupt an, da zu wenig Spannung (vorher rucken sie immer nur so ein bisschen, wenn sich PWM endlich mal durchsetzen würde wäre das auch endlich mal passé). Was ich generell schade finde, ist das die Opt Fans sich nicht auch über die Temperarturen von CPU und MB regeln lassen, ich hab keine Lust Sensorkabel ins Gehäuse zu hängen.

@meyerson
also 18,5 sind schon eine gute Sache und ohne Wakü an der Obergrenze. Wenn man die Spannungen von der NB leicht erhöht, kann ich den Multi auch auf 10*250 stellen, ohne Probleme. Aber hier gilt dasselbe wie für CPU's jeder Chip ist anders.


----------



## knoedelfan (10. Februar 2010)

Gelöscht von knoedelfan


----------



## Drapenot (10. Februar 2010)

So guten Abend

hätte da mal eine frage
hat irgend jemand von euch schonmal die onboard GPU übertaktet?
das geht ja auch direkt im Bios
würde gern mal wissen was man da rausholen kann
und wie heiß das höchstens werden sollte

danke


----------



## christi72 (10. Februar 2010)

Hallo Highlander,

also ich habe den 955 BE mit 1,20 Volt bei Standarttakt lange Zeit ohne Probleme betrieben, habe ich aber jetzt etwas erhöht, da ich Probleme mit sehr Leistungshungrigen Spielen hatte (Back to Desktop).

Für den Normalgebrauch gingen bei mir  1,20 V bei Standarttakt. Am besten du tastest dich langsam nach unten, dann findest du deine minimale V-Core.

Gruss

christi72


----------



## meyerson (10. Februar 2010)

Asus Formula Crosshair II bis Rev.2402henomII x4 965 Black Edition C3- Step;<alpenföhn gross glockner ;2 x 4 GB Kit @ 8 GB OCZ Platinum XTC Edition DIMM Kit 4GB PC2-8500U @ 5-5-5-15 DDR2 1066;Cavier Black WD 1001 FALS, Cavier GREEN WD 640Gb;Palit GTX 260 SONIC 216SP;Win7 x64 ultimate

is das jetzt richtig hab im profil unter signatur da wird dann mein sys immer angezeigt irgendswie seh ich da garnichts
prime läuft ´seid 3 stunden stabil was mich echt wundert vorallem mein arbeitsspeicher 1066Mhz.muss echt sagen dieses board hat mich verdammt viel nerven gekostet aber glaube das hauptproblem rammzicke ist bei vielen hier bald geschichte.
dank dir knoedelfan und autokiller für die hilfreichen tipps!!!!
übrigends hab das mit dem k8 gelesen also einstellungen im bios das hab ich bis datu. auch noch nicht gewusst das man die finger davon lassen sollte und wieder etwas schlauer

gruss


----------



## Autokiller677 (10. Februar 2010)

@Drapenot
ich hab die GPU mal übertaktet und bin stabil bis 550/1250 gekommen, aber das kann man sicher durch irgendeine Spannung noch verbessern, bei hwbot hab ich mal 770/1500 gesehen.

Wärmer als 80° würde ich für den Dauerbetrieb keinesfalls nehmen, eher 70°.


----------



## Highlander (10. Februar 2010)

christi72 schrieb:


> Hallo Highlander,
> 
> also ich habe den 955 BE mit 1,20 Volt bei Standarttakt lange Zeit ohne Probleme betrieben, habe ich aber jetzt etwas erhöht, da ich Probleme mit sehr Leistungshungrigen Spielen hatte (Back to Desktop).
> 
> ...



Danke erstmal für deine schnelle Antwort.
Da werde ich mich mal rantassten und ma sehen wie weit ich runter komme.

mfg


----------



## meyerson (10. Februar 2010)

hier noch mein 3dmark06 ergebniss


----------



## Drapenot (11. Februar 2010)

So hab nun auch mal noch das neue Bios drauf gemacht.
Jetzt muss ich 1066 nicht mer manuel einstellen.
Aber jetzt würde mich mal interesieren, wo der Unterschied bei SLI/EPP zwischen Ideal und hohe Frequenz ist!

Die onboard GPU wurd jetzt auch schon übertaktet und steht momentan bei 650/1600

Beim ersten wert is bei 700 schluss, da seh ich dann noch den Win Ladebildschrim aber ab der Anmeldung hab ich nur noch ein schwarzes Bild und bei 690 im Win betrieb Bildfehler.
Beim 2. Wert scheint noch mehr zu gehen.
Was die Wärme angeht, war es bei standard Taktung schon bei 65°C und jetzt bei max. 66°C
das einzigste was sich spürbar verändert hat ist die min. Temp

Edit:
So nun hab ich noch etwas probiert, hab die kühlung verändert und bin nun bei 666/1670
Max. Temp bei 62°C  Min. bei 53°C

viel mehr is jetzt glaub nicht mehr drin


----------



## knoedelfan (12. Februar 2010)

Gelöscht von knoedelfan


----------



## Drapenot (13. Februar 2010)

Ja das mit der onboard war auch eher für Testzwecke gedacht!
Da ich aber gestern seltsame Abstürze hatte hab ich das ganze wieder zurück gestellt. Auch wenn es davor Stunden lang ohne Probleme lief.
Eigentlich warte ich nur darauf dass die Mittelklasse Karten von nvidia mit DX11 kommen. Die allerdings kein SMB Chip mehr haben und deswegen nicht mit Hybrid-SLI funktioniern, wobei das sowieso egal sein dürfte da das Beta Programm für Hybrid ja wohl nur unter Vista funktioniert. Oder hat das irgendwer mal unter Win7 getestet? Und unter Linux bringt mir das auch nichts!

Gut dann stell das SLI beim Ram auf Optimal, so erkennt er 1066 und das ich da viel rum basteln muss.

Momentan bin ich grad am überlegen ob es sich lohnen würde eine GT 220 oder 240 zu kaufen bis es günstige DX11 karten gibt. Eine GT220 würde sich ja vermutlich auch besser für Physix eignen als die 8300 Onboard


----------



## Autokiller677 (13. Februar 2010)

Hybrid geht nur bis zur GTX 280/260 in 65nm.
Alle 55mn Karten (GTX260 rev.2, 275,285) können das schon nicht mehr, weil es einfach nie richtig funktioniert hat, hat nVidia das eingestellt.


----------



## knoedelfan (13. Februar 2010)

Gelöscht von knoedelfan


----------



## SXFreak (13. Februar 2010)

Danke, gleich mal testen.....


----------



## knoedelfan (13. Februar 2010)

Gelöscht von knoedelfan


----------



## SXFreak (13. Februar 2010)

Mit der vorherigen Version lief Prime 4 Std durch bei 49°C Grad unter Volldampf


----------



## Drapenot (13. Februar 2010)

knoedelfan schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Aber bitte auf die Temperaturen achten. Prime95 kann sehr hohe Temperaturen bei der
> CPU verursachen. Am besten, alle Lüfter auf Volldampf drehen lassen während des Tests.




oja das hab ich gemerkt
und hat mit dem boxed Kühler zu verherenden °C Zahlen geführt
gott sei dank bin ich nich kurz weg gegangen oder so oO
wird Zeit für das neue Gehäuse und Kühlung wenn der Sommer und die wärmeren Tage anrücken!


----------



## SXFreak (14. Februar 2010)

Hallo

Hab jetzt in Everest die MCP-Temperatur entdeckt und unter Last geht die auch schon mal auf 70 °C Grad, und das im Winter. Das ist sicherlich die Chipsatz-Temperatur. Ist das zu hoch? Hat jemand schon mal die Wärmeleitpads unter den NB/SB Kühler durch gute Paste ersetzt? Hab ich mal gelesen, soll beim übertakten ratsam sein. Oder ist das jetzt ein wenig übertrieben ?


----------



## knoedelfan (14. Februar 2010)

Gelöscht von knoedelfan


----------



## SXFreak (14. Februar 2010)

Hallo knoedelfan,

ist überzeugend und ich werde dem Wert weiter keine Beachtung schenken. Da wir gerade beim schmeicheln sind, die CPU-Temp ist in Everest auch etwa 5°C niedriger als in Core-Temp.


----------



## knoedelfan (14. Februar 2010)

Gelöscht von knoedelfan


----------



## Drapenot (15. Februar 2010)

So nun habe ich ein Problem!
Ich hab bei SLI sowohl Ideal als auch Hohe Frequenz probiert, aber nach einer Weile stürzt mir das System ab.
Nicht so das es aus ist, sondern das der Bildschirm komische Farben anzeigt und bie Boxen komische Geräusche machen.
Anfangs dacht ich noch das kommt vieleicht vom übertakten, aber daran liegt es nicht, hab jetzt SLI wieder deaktiviert und jetzt geht es wieder egal ob in 800 oder wenn ich die 1066 manuell einstelle.

Jetzt wollte ich wissen ob irgend jemand weiß woran das liegen könnte.


----------



## Merty (15. Februar 2010)

Drapenot schrieb:


> So nun habe ich ein Problem!
> Ich hab bei SLI sowohl Ideal als auch Hohe Frequenz probiert, aber nach einer Weile stürzt mir das System ab.
> Nicht so das es aus ist, sondern das der Bildschirm komische Farben anzeigt und bie Boxen komische Geräusche machen.
> Anfangs dacht ich noch das kommt vieleicht vom übertakten, aber daran liegt es nicht, hab jetzt SLI wieder deaktiviert und jetzt geht es wieder egal ob in 800 oder wenn ich die 1066 manuell einstelle.
> ...



Tippe mal auf eine Überhitzung einer Deiner beiden Grafikkarten. Hatte das selbe Problem bei 2 Geforce 260gtx im SLI-Modus. Erst nach etwa 5-10 Minuten ist der Fehler bei mir aufgetreten.

Am besten die Karten einzeln mit Furmark testen, damit Du herausfinden kannst ob die eine oder die andere Grafikkarte überhitzt.

Am Mainboard liegt es sicher nicht.

Möglicherweise hat auch Dein Netzteil eine Schwäche.


----------



## Payton (15. Februar 2010)

Hallo, da ich mir demnächst eventuell auch das Formula holen möchte, habe ich da so ein paar Fragen.

1. (an die die das Board besitzen) Wie lang sind die beigelegten Sata Kabel? (ich brauch nämlich etwas längere)

2. Das Board ist doch sicherlich immer noch eins der besten oder? Oder gibts mitlerweile bessere für AM2+ (DDR 2)?

3. Spielt der Chipsatz eine Rolle bei der Grafikkartenauswahl? Also "verträgt" sich ein NVIDIA Chipsatz mit ner ATI Karte?


----------



## Merty (15. Februar 2010)

zu 1. Die Kabel haben Standard-Länge

zu 2. ist sicherlich nach wie vor das Beste DDR2-Board. War ja schließlich Testsieger bei PCGH 

zu 3. Hatte selber schon eine Radeon 4870 auf dem Brett. Lief absolut problemlos. Bin aber Nvidia-Fan und warte schon auf die neue Geforce-Generation.


----------



## Payton (15. Februar 2010)

Standartlänge? Das sind doch 50cm glaube ich, oder? Nun dann muss ich längere dazu bestellen ^^ Brauch mindestens 75cm damit das Kabel nicht direkt übern Mainboard zu sehen ist. Danke für die Info


----------



## Drapenot (16. Februar 2010)

Merty schrieb:


> Tippe mal auf eine Überhitzung einer Deiner beiden Grafikkarten. Hatte das selbe Problem bei 2 Geforce 260gtx im SLI-Modus. Erst nach etwa 5-10 Minuten ist der Fehler bei mir aufgetreten.
> 
> Am besten die Karten einzeln mit Furmark testen, damit Du herausfinden kannst ob die eine oder die andere Grafikkarte überhitzt.
> 
> ...



Überhitzung kann ich ausschließen
hab das schon Übertaktet mit Furmark getestet und da war das alles kein Problem
Momentan ist das wieder auf dem normal Tackt
wobei ich keine 2. GPU besitze (noch nicht, erst wenn die DX11 Karten von nvidia da sind) und deswegen die Onboard benutze.

Aber dieses Problem tritt nur auf wenn ich da den SLI/EPP auf Ideal oder hohe Frequenz einstelle, also müsste es ja irgendwas mit dem Ram zu tun haben?
Auserdem fällt mir auf das es eigentlich nur passiert wenn ich grad irgendwelche flash sachen im vollbild anschau
meißtens so nach 15-20min manchmal aber auch länger
müsste es nochmal testen wenn ich grad keine Serien schaue

hab zwar auch erst gedacht es wäre die GPU
aber nachdem das ja jetzt ohne weiteres funktioniert wenn ich EPP weg lasse, kann ich mir das kaum vorstellen


----------



## Autokiller677 (16. Februar 2010)

Vllt. macht der Speicher die hohe Frequenz auf dem Board einfach nicht. Es ist ja nichts neues, dass das Board Probleme mit 1066er RAM hat.


----------



## knoedelfan (16. Februar 2010)

Gelöscht von knoedelfan


----------



## meyerson (17. Februar 2010)

hallo knoedelfan!

das war wohl ein satz mit x den multi auf 18.5x und hatte den tag darauf alle 1-2 stunden bluescreens und jetzt mit multi 18 läuft er stabil.
wie bekommst du deine NB 13x200 stabil zum laufen? sobald ich über 11x Multi gehe friert das ganze system schon beim start ein ob mit oder ohne NB spannungs erhöhung.

Gruss


----------



## knoedelfan (17. Februar 2010)

Gelöscht von knoedelfan


----------



## meyerson (18. Februar 2010)

hi knoedelfan!!!

OCZ gibt auch 1,9-2,2V vor bei 5-5-5-18 2T was aber nicht korekt ist denn tRAS muss mit 15 laufen. die riegel wurden hier bei PCGH mal getestet und sich dann heraus stellte das  timing und spannung falsche angaben vom hersteller waren.
das einzige was ich an spannung eingestellt habe waren auch die riegel mit 2,1V und laufen absolut stabil bei 5-5-5-15 2T 2,1 V @535MHz unganged mode und ist meiner meinung nach aufjedenfall langsamer wie ganged auch laut bench tests,hab zwar im ganged keine bluescreens aber nach einiger zeit friert das bild in spielen ein und man muss kurz aufn  desktop dann gehts wieder.als 2 riegel @4Gb laufen ohne probleme im ganged nur die 8gb sind anscheinend zu viel!!!

hab dann dein rat mal befolgt cpu-z und everest ausgelesen und meine riegel laufen EPP#1 5-5-5-15 2T@533MHz 2.1-2.2V  und JEDEC#3 5-5-5-15 1,8V @ 400MHz!!!
was mir aufgefallen ist und vorher noch nie bemerkt hab das Dimm1 und Dimm3  mit 2,2V laufen  Dimm2 und Dimm4 mit 2,1V und dachte das is bestimmt ein fehler seitens cpu-z darauf hin everest ausgelesen und genau das gleiche was ja nicht sein kann oder doch eine fehlmeldung der beiden proggs????
dank dir knoedel.....

gruss


----------



## knoedelfan (18. Februar 2010)

Gelöscht von knoedelfan


----------



## meyerson (21. Februar 2010)

hi knoedelfan

das frozen kann auch durch fehlende treiber oder verbuggte kommen klaro aber in dem fall lag es am am ganged mode und der spannungserhöhung vom arbeitsspeicher was ja im unganged nicht der fall ist...

hatte vorher auch vista 64 ultimate drauf und im grossen und ganzen lief es echt super. hab die supremeFXII karte und hatte anfangs immer probleme in spielen z.b kein ton oder sogar ganz leise fehlermeldung:Unhandled exception caught......was nicht ausgereifte treiber verursachte.

ich finde win 7 ist ein verbessertes vista und es läuft echt stabil aber wie du schon meintest das es halt diverse hardware u. software die unter vista liefen und jetzt unter win7 nicht mehr laufen...

hab 2 WLan pci karten und 1 wLan usb stick und bekomme sie nicht ans laufen nach tage langer suche im netz gibts dafür keine treiber die 100% kompatibel sind quasi unbrauchbar! mal abwarten aufs 1. servicepack.

gruss


----------



## drdealgood (22. Februar 2010)

Hallo Profis,

Ein paar Fragen zum Board  BIOS ist 2402, OS Windows 7 x64

1. Hier wird immer geschrieben, dass beim booten was von SLI detected/activated erscheint, ist bei mir nicht so, aber SLI rennt definitiv
(3D Mark Vantage über 21000, Sli Balken skalliert voll)
Hat das mit meiner BIOS Version zu tun ?

2. Die Temperatur des MCP (ist das der Chipsatz ?) war bei 85°, mein Gehäuse ist eh immer offen, so das ich jetzt den Zusatzlüfter installiert habe und dann 65° überbleiben, ist das O.K. ?
Scheint ausserdem, im Gegensatz zu dem was im Handbuch steht, auch noch eine positive Wirkung auf die CPU (-5°) zu haben.

3. Obwohl ich laut QVL getestete 1066MHz von G.E.I.L drin habe, kann ich bei voller Bestückung (4x2GB) die nicht 1066MHz rennen lassen (laut QVL sollen exakt diese Module auch bei Vollbestückung 1066 rennen). Module habe ich stundenlang mit Memtest86+ V4.0 und Prime getestet, keine Fehlermeldungen. Windows 7 x64 ranzt dann ab, mal nach Stunden, mal nach Minuten, je nach dem. (IRQ-LESS-OR-EQUAL, mit Crash-Dump)Ausserdem wird dann von PC-Probe die VDDNB (was immer das sein mag)Rot angezeigt. Wenn ich 800MHz mit 5-5-5-15 einstelle ist alles in Ordnung. Gibt es da spezielle Werte die eingestellt werden müssen, wenn alles auf AUTO (ausser Takt manuell auf 1066) bringt auch keinen Erfolg.

Dank im Voraus


----------



## meyerson (23. Februar 2010)

hallo


ich nix profi nur leie...
bei mir hatts auch ewig gedauert bis meine ocz mal auf 1066 liefen seid dem vorletzten bios und hab manuell nur die 1066MHz  ddr spannung 2,1V und unganged mode weil im ganged laufen sie unstabil.memory hole Remapping auf enable; Sli Ready Memory auf hohe frequenz; Sli Ready Memory CPUOC auf MAX und alles andere auf auto.vieleicht hilft es dir ein bisschen bin ja schliesslich auch nur lehrling....

@drdealgood aber du kannst mir evtl. ein paar tipps für den sli modus geben und bekomm die tage ne 2. gtx 260er aber net vom gleichen hersteller.müsste ja normalerweise auch reibungslos funzen hoff ich doch mal.


gruss


----------



## drdealgood (23. Februar 2010)

Erst mal Danke,

habe Deine Einstellungen mal übernommen  schaun mer mal was so passiert 
VDDNB Spannung wird zwar dann mit 1.60 Volt Rot gegeben, konnte ich aber durch Anheben der Toleranzschwelle in PC-Probe II auf 20% korrigieren 

Aber diesen "Sli Ready Memory und CPUOC" Kram habe ich gar nicht 

Bei mir steht da im BIOS "iGPU Clock und iGPU Shader Clock" 

Gibt es das Board auch ohne OnBoard-Grafikarte  hatte diese "Sli Ready Memory" Geschichte auch nicht in dem 2202er BIOS, auch konnte ich in diesem BIOS den CPU-Multi frei wählen (funktionierend), manche schreiben ja das dies nicht ging 

Hybrid-Sli ist bei mir eh deaktiviert, kommt nur Murks raus mit 2 Grafikkarten 

Hmm, 2te Graka, zwar gleiche GPU aber anderer Hersteller, hmm, kann in die Hose gehen wenn die Karte nicht exakt dem Platinen-Design der ersten entspricht (war bei mir auf einem M4N72-E so)  musste halt probieren 

Die schreiben zwar alle "Grafikarte enspricht dem Referenz-Design" aber Papier ist ja nun mal geduldig


----------



## drdealgood (23. Februar 2010)

@meyerson,

die Dose ist mit Deinen Einstellungen 4 Stunden lang mit Prime ohne jedes Problem gelaufen  was einen ja zunächst sehr freut 

Nur leider ist der Speicherzugriff mit 1066 MHz langsamer  als wenn ich die mit "scharfen Timings" und im 2 Kanal-Modus mit 128 Bit auf 800 MHz laufen lassen 

Also alles wieder zurück  ist halt schneller 

Man, man, seit Asus die PCB-Layer auf dem Festland und nicht mehr in Tawain oder Irland produzieren lässt, ist das mit den angegebenen Spezifikationen die die Boards bringen sollen echt nicht mehr so Dolle 

Auch entscheidet sich noch diese Woche (ist vom Verhalten von Asus abhängig) ob ich eine Klage einreiche (andere Komponenten betreffend)

Ich habe echt die Schn***e voll davon, dass der User immer der Blöde sein soll und als Beta-Tester fungiert, sollte Asus mauern erfahrt Ihr alle den Grund


----------



## meyerson (23. Februar 2010)

Pic-Upload.de - Kostenlos Bilder & Fotos hochladen

ja klar hast du die einstellung siehe link.

cpu Instruction fetch und cpu tweak control  beides auf enable.. 
wie gesagt meine riegel sind vor den letzten 2 bios rev. immer bei 1066Mhz abgeschmiert und miserable latenzen und im 800Mhz 5-5-5-15 2T liefen sie halt stabil und schnell genug. viel steckt da net drin ob 800 oder 1066Mhz, kann da nur von mir aus selber sagen das es halt noch ein tick besser läuft. hab die hoffnung auch schon aufgegeben gehabt das ich die kiste irgendswann mal stabil zum laufen bekomme!!!!
VDDNB spannung das lass ich z.b auch auf auto halt nur die spannung der riegel von hand...

das board hat schon ne riesige auswahl an einstellungen und es gibt bestimmt leute die da noch um einiges mehr rausholen mit den feinsten einstellungen.
setzt dich mal am besten mit knoedelfan in verbindung er wird dich da schon ein stückchen weiter zum ziel bringen....

danke übrigends für den optimismus des sli verbunds kann den augenblick kaum erwarten das des voll in die hose geht ...naja mal abwarten 


gruss


----------



## drdealgood (23. Februar 2010)

Agrr, wieso hab ich diese SLI-Ready-Memory Funktion nicht 

VDDNB Spannung lass ich auch auf Auto, aber bei 1066 MHz erhöht die sich von selbst um 0.3 Volt und dies ist laut Asus ausserhalb der Spezifikation und Pc-Probe gibt die dann Rot 

Welche BIOS Version hast Du denn, dass mit dieser SLI-Ready-Memory Geschichte lässt mir keine Ruhe


----------



## knoedelfan (24. Februar 2010)

Gelöscht von knoedelfan


----------



## drdealgood (24. Februar 2010)

Das ist es ja, was mich so verwirrt 
Selbes BIOS (2402) und ich habe diesen SLi-ReadyMemory Kram nicht


----------



## knoedelfan (24. Februar 2010)

Gelöscht von knoedelfan


----------



## drdealgood (24. Februar 2010)

Danke für diese exakten Daten , ich lass die jetzt eh auf 800 MHz (mit scharfen Timings), da sind die schneller  laut SiSoft und Everest 

Geh mal auf die Asus-Homepage und lade Dir mal die QVL für 1066 MHz Module runter, da sind speziell meine Module als 1066 tauglich in voller Bestückung aufgeführt (deshalb habe ich die ja gekauft) Oops, ich glaube ich habs sogar mit dem hochladen hinbekommen 

ABER WARUM HABE ICH DIESE SLI-READY-MEMORY EINSTELLUNG NICHT IN MEINEM BIOS  obwohl Version 2402 

Hast Du eine Ahnung warum


----------



## knoedelfan (24. Februar 2010)

Gelöscht von knoedelfan


----------



## drdealgood (24. Februar 2010)

Jau, dass klingt aber mal verdammt logisch !!!!!!!!!!!!

Nur das SLI bringt einen dann auf eine falsche Fährte  
als hätte es noch irgend etwas mit den Grakas zu tun 

Bin ja auch im im Grunde mit dem System zufrieden, ich finds halt nur Sche***e, wenn man nach "Vorgaben" des Herstellers kauft und dann is doch nicht so 

Die haben bei Asus eh im Moment noch an mir zu beissen  Betreff Mainboards M4N72-E


----------



## knoedelfan (24. Februar 2010)

Gelöscht von knoedelfan


----------



## Autokiller677 (27. Februar 2010)

Kann man auf den LCD Poster eigentlich auch was anderes als die Uhrzeit anzeigen lassen, z.B. Temperaturen?0? Bei anderen ASUS MB's hab ich gesehen, dass das geht, und eine Uhr hab ich auch in der Taskleiste. Allerdings habe ich im BIOS nur die Möglichkeit gefunden, einen konstanten Benutzerdefinierten Text anzeigen zu lassen (bis zu 8 Zeichen), aber keine Temeraturen, Lüfterdrehzahlen oder so etwas in der Art.


----------



## knoedelfan (27. Februar 2010)

Gelöscht von knoedelfan


----------



## Autokiller677 (27. Februar 2010)

Nun, zum einen bin ich zum Glück noch G9, und zum anderen bemühe ich mich, auch in Foren möglichst korrekt zu schreiben, auch Satzzeichen und Groß-/Kleinschreibung etc. zu beachten, nur sowas rutscht mir hin und wieder mal durch.

m.M.n ist es weniger schlimm, wenn hin und wieder mal ein "inner" o.ä. auftaucht, als wenn man ohne Punkt und Komma oder ohne Beachtung jedweder Formatierung (bei längeren Beiträgen) schreibt.

Ich bin kein Verfechter von Chat Sprache etc., auch in ICQ bemühe ich mich um korrekte Sprache, aber ich sehe es jetzt nicht so eng, dass man perfektes Deutsch schreiben muss, dafür gibts E-Mails, Briefe und Klausuren.


----------



## knoedelfan (28. Februar 2010)

Gelöscht von knoedelfan


----------



## Autokiller677 (1. März 2010)

Naja, ich find den LCD Poster zumnidest beim Übertakten recht praktisch, denn ob der PC jezt bei CPU INIT oder DET DRAM hängebleibt sagt da schon was aus, ansonsten ist es natürlich eine Spielerei.


----------



## knoedelfan (1. März 2010)

Gelöscht von knoedelfan


----------



## Angelus1337 (1. März 2010)

Hallo miteinander,
ich hab mir vor einigen wochen das  ASUS Crosshair II Formula geholt und hab ein paar kleinere Problemchen damit  bin daher mal auf euern "kleinen" Thread gestolpert und dachte vielleicht könnt ihr mir helfen 

Ich hatte vorher schon diverse single und dual cores auch mit leistungsstarken kühlern bestückt, nun habe ich mich für den scythe mugen 2 rev b entschieden... aber kann es sein das diese cpu sogar mit diesem kühler im idle 42° hat? naja die temp anzeige ist sehr sprunghaft und in manchen foren redet man das die temps nicht richtig ausgegeben werden.

nun zu meinen eigentlichen fragen bezüglich dem mainboard. (ich habe schon einige seiten dieses threads gelesen aber leider nichts dergleichen gefunden)

- kann es sein das es ein kleines problem mit den sata ports gibt? ein m8 von mir hat ein asus m4a785 pro und hat bei hd tune, hd tach und everest eindeutig bessere festplatten benchmarks als ich. wir haben beide die gleiche festplatte. wd caviar blue 500gb. er hat zb average read etwas über 100mb/s und ich irgendwie nur 72. bei ihm fängt auch schon die leistungskurve weiter ob an. bei ihm um die 130 mb/s und bei mir etwas über 100mb/s. das übelste is das 3 m8s von mir alle grad auf so nem ati/amd trip sind und mich jetz die ganze zeit damit aufziehen^^

- mein 2tes problem bzw meine 2te frage bezieht sich auf die lüftersteuerung. ich hatte mal ein asus m2n e sli mit einem amd athlon x2 6000+ verbaut. hier würden die lüfter um einiges leiser geregelt. ich hatte das gleiche gehäuse (Thermaltake Tsunami mit 120er lüftern) und das gleiche netzteil (Hiper Type R w/ Cablemanagement 580w). 
naja damals hatte ich noch nich soo viel wert auf ruhe gelegt...allerdings bin ich inzwischen umgezogen und mein schreibtisch steht im wohnzimmer... daher würde ich gern den schreihalz wieder etwas leiser drehen 

ich bedanke mich schonmal im voraus und wünsche eine angenehme nachtruhe

mfg


----------



## knoedelfan (2. März 2010)

Gelöscht von knoedelfan


----------



## Angelus1337 (2. März 2010)

knoedelfan schrieb:


> was bitte ist m8s?
> 
> Q-Fan Mode oder Duty-Cycle Mode nennen sich die beiden Modi.
> Man findet sie, wenn m8s die Tools von ASUS nutzt. Wenn man
> ...



wenn ich m8s gegen kollegen eintausche, nimmst du dann mein problem ernst? es ist wohl war das ich meinen rechner fast nur zum spielen benutze. allerdings kommt es, wie die letzten tage, auch doch mal vor das ich photoshop und office verwende. 
bezüglich meinem problem: ich habe heute die bios version 2402 aufgespielt und das gehäuse mal komplett mit kabelbinder ausgestattet.
aber eine frage hab ich noch knoedl... soll ich mein alter in mein profil eintragen oder werden hier generell menschen die > 150 posts haben nich ernst genommen oder hast die jetz echt an etwas internet slang aufgezogen?


----------



## knoedelfan (2. März 2010)

Gelöscht von knoedelfan


----------



## Angelus1337 (2. März 2010)

Hallo Knoedelfan,
also ich sag mal danke für deine Antwort. ich werde deinem wünsch auf normale schreibweise gerne nachkommen.
du hast mich auf etwas gebracht, woran ich noch garnicht gedacht hatte. alle anderen ausser mir haben antivir. ich setze jedoch auf nod32 smart security. ich glaube das es hier eine einstellung mit permanenter überwachung der festplatte gibt.
was die system meiner kollegen angeht, so haben 2 windows xp und ein anderer hat gleich wie ich windows 7 in der 64 bit version. nur ich habe die professional auführung. ich bin mir nicht sicher was der andere hat.
was die lüftung meines systems angeht so hab ich heute mal eineinhalb stunden investiert und die kabel mal richtig verlegt. schön mit kabelbinder. hab das mainboard nochmal rausgenommen und die schrauben an der backplate mal nachgezogen. ich wollte erst noch andere wärmeleitpaste aufgetragen, aber dann hab ich mich an die wahnsinnig tolle montage des kühlkörpers erinnert und das dann sein lassen. siehe da. ich habe ca. 5° rausschlagen können. was den lärmpegel angeht habe ich zumindest schonmal den cpu lüfter, die grafikkarte und den hinteren gehäuselüfter ausschliessen können. so bleibt nur noch der vordere oder das netzteil. hier habe ich ein Hiper Type R w/ Cablemanagement 580W verbaut. ein neues netzteil kaufen wird definitiv ausfallen und dann vorderen lüfter werd ich nachher mal ausstecken.
nur nach dem bios update hat sich irgendwie ein weiteres problem aufgetan. sobald das system gebootet hat und ich mich angemeldet habe: es kommt der bekannte windows sound und ca eine sekunde später erscheinen im linken oberen bereich 2 schwarze ca 2auf 2 cm große schwarze flächen. sie tauchen im gleichen abstand auf wie der takt des startupsounds abgespielt wird nur quasi 1-2 sekunden zeitversetzt. kann das mit dem update zusammen hängen oder das ich beim ersten boot nach dem bios update vergessen habe den digitalen onboard sound zu deaktivieren? also ich habe die supreme fxII nicht verbaut. stattdessen nutze ich eine xfi extreme gamer fat. pro.

mfg


----------



## knoedelfan (2. März 2010)

Gelöscht von knoedelfan


----------



## Angelus1337 (2. März 2010)

Hallo Knoedelfan,
also das mit den punkten auf dem display hat sich soeben geklärt 
es war die Asus Ai Suite. hab sie eben mal per msconfig aus den startoptionen genommen. hd tach war komischerweise auch noch drin. und voila, keine punkte mehr 
ich denke das ich, wie du schon sagtest, einfach etwas überempfindlich geworden bin was fehlerquellen an meinem system angeht.
nur was den duty-cycle mode angeht. kann es sein das dieser nur funktioniert wenn ich den lüfter auf 3 pin support gestellt habe? und qfan funktioniert dann mit 4 pin support?
ich glaub ich hol morgen mal meinen zweitrechner aus dem keller und schau mal was für qfan einstellungen ich da vorgenommen habe, denn da funktioniert es komischerweise einwanfrei 

dann sag ich mal vielen dank für deine schnelle hilfe und werd den rest morgen durchprobieren.

schönen abend noch

mfg

Angelus


----------



## knoedelfan (2. März 2010)

Gelöscht von knoedelfan


----------



## aficionado (4. März 2010)

Hallo an alle!

Tja, ich habe momentan einen Phenom II X4 955 BE auf einem Asus M4A78T-E verbaut und bin zufrieden, die CPU läuft mit 3.6 Ghz, und dieser PC fungiert als Zweit-PC mit Windows XP, um die älteren Klassiker noch lässig spielen zu können.

Pervers ist ja, dass ich als Haupt-PC einen Core I7-920 habe, um mal einen Vergleich zu haben, wie weit jetzt wirklich AMD und Intel leistungsmäßig auseinanderliegen... War jetzt zwar off-topic, aber ich liebe halt auch irgendwie AMD...

Nun zum Kern der Sache: ich spiele schon lange mit dem Gedanken, mir ein Crosshair II Formula für meinen Zweit-PC zu holen, zwar gibts ja auch schon das Crosshair III Formula eine ganze Weile und die beiden Crosshair IV Platinen stehen auch schon ante portas, was mich allerdings ein bisserl stört, ist die Tatsache, dass AMD SLI bei den neueren Brettern nicht unterstützt. 

Da ich derzeit auch noch eine sehr gut gehende Palit/Xpertvision GTX 260 Sonic 896 MB rumliegen habe, würde es mich jucken, ein Crosshair II Formula mit dem 955er BE zu verbauen und eine günstige GTX 260 anzukaufen und diese Combo SLI-mäßig zu fahren... Speicher habe ich noch rumliegen im DDR2 Format.

Jetzt meine Frage: da ich diesen Thread eigentlich nur überflogen habe, scheint das Brett mit DDR2-1066 ein bisserl Troubles zu haben, DDR2-800 habe ich rumliegen. Performancemäßig gehts da wohl auch nicht um Welten, wenn man nun beide vergleicht.

Worauf muss ich bei SLI achten - es muss klarerweise eine weitere GTX 260 sein, der Hersteller ist denke ich egal, 896 MB muss sie auch haben. Wie kommt das Crosshair II Formula mit den Karten klar, und um die Glaskugel zu bemühen, wißt ihr, ob auch die neuen FERMI-Karten auf dem Board laufen werden?

Natürlich hinterfrage ich die Sinnhaftigkeit einer solchen Investition, aber was soll man tun, wenn man hardwaremäßig ein bisserl narrisch ist...


----------



## Autokiller677 (4. März 2010)

Ich meine das ich mal bei Palit bzw. Gainward gelesen hab, dass sie auf irgendeiner Karte den SLI Anschluss ein paar mm nach rechts verschoben haben, so dass SLI bei starren SLI Brücken nur mit baugleichen Karten von Palid / Gainward möglich ist, sofern du also später auch TriSLI in Betracht ziehst solltest du das vorher irgendwie klären (z.b. bei einer anderen GF nachmessen)

Ansonsten, laufen sollten die Fermies in jedem Fall, und ich denke auch am SLI werden die nicht so viel ändern das das auf dem Board nicht mehr läuft. Auf der Zukunfstsichereren Seite bist du natürlich mit einem AM3 Board, aber da läuft eben kein SLI mehr, zudem ist beim CIIF mittlerweile so ziemlich alles sehr ausgereift und bugfrei (Treiber, BIOS etc.)

Und investier kein Geld in 1066er Speicher, ich bereue es mittlerweile selbst, dass ich mir das Geld nicht gespart hab. Ob 1066er läuft oder nicht ist ein echtes Glücksspiel, und wenn du je auf 8GB aufrüstest und alle Slots belegst läuft es erst recht nicht mehr.

Andere Frage: für welche Spiel, die unter Vista/7 nicht laufen, braucht man ein SLI aus 2*GTX260? Eine sollte doch für die alten Dinger ausreichen


----------



## aficionado (4. März 2010)

Autokiller677 schrieb:


> Ich meine das ich mal bei Palit bzw. Gainward gelesen hab, dass sie auf irgendeiner Karte den SLI Anschluss ein paar mm nach rechts verschoben haben, so dass SLI bei starren SLI Brücken nur mit baugleichen Karten von Palid / Gainward möglich ist, sofern du also später auch TriSLI in Betracht ziehst solltest du das vorher irgendwie klären (z.b. bei einer anderen GF nachmessen)
> 
> Ansonsten, laufen sollten die Fermies in jedem Fall, und ich denke auch am SLI werden die nicht so viel ändern das das auf dem Board nicht mehr läuft. Auf der Zukunfstsichereren Seite bist du natürlich mit einem AM3 Board, aber da läuft eben kein SLI mehr, zudem ist beim CIIF mittlerweile so ziemlich alles sehr ausgereift und bugfrei (Treiber, BIOS etc.)
> 
> ...


 
Naja, das Crosshair II Formula ist eigentlich nur eine Herzensangelegenheit, wo der Kopf dementsprechend im Stand-By Mode rennt. Ein AM3 Brettl habe ich ja bereits, das Asus M4A78T-E läuft auch wie am Schnürchen, ich wollte eher für Modding-Zwecke ein SLI Brett kaufen. 

Man weiß ja noch nicht, ob die neuen Sechs- oder Achtkerner auch auf einem AM2+ Board laufen, jedenfalls habe ich noch nichts vergleichbares darüber gelesen. 

Also gehe ich richtig der Annahme, dass DDR2-800er mit 8 GB problemlos laufen. Speicher würde ich, falls ich was kaufe, von Corsair nehmen, ansonsten Kingston Hyper X.

Die Frage bezüglich der 2. GTX 260 ist durchaus berechtigt, normalerweise würde eine ja reichen, habe aber noch nie ein Board mit 2 Karten betrieben. Was kann man sich da vorsichtig ausgedrückt denn performancemäßig erwarten, wenn man 2 GTX 260er im SLI-Verbund nutzt!?


----------



## Autokiller677 (4. März 2010)

Kommt aufs Spiel und die Unterstützung an. Manche Spiele skalieren gut mit SLI, manche gar nicht, wenn ein entsprechendes Profil im Treiber fehlt. Besonders seltene und alte Spiele haben oft kein Profil und nutzen dann nur eine Karte. Genauer kenn ich mich damit auch nicht aus, und meine GTX275 ist mir auch schnell genug für alles, selbst Crysis.


----------



## knoedelfan (5. März 2010)

Gelöscht von knoedelfan


----------



## Mangogun2 (10. März 2010)

Hallo Knoedelfan.

Also das mit den beiden gtx260 das stimmt so nicht ganz. Mein Sys läuft mit einer ENGTX260 196 65nm und einer ENGTX260 216 55nm. Das erste mal wo ich probleme jetzt habe mit SLI ist bei dem
BFBC2. Da haut noch was dazwischen aber ich weiss noch nich was es ist. Könnte sein das das jetzt genau das Problem mit denn 196 und den 216 stream´s ist.

Und hat jemand schon erfahrung mit ATI und Nvidia zusammen auf dem Board?


----------



## knoedelfan (13. März 2010)

Gelöscht von knoedelfan


----------



## Mangogun2 (14. März 2010)

Nein so meinte ich das auch nicht. Du hast schon recht wenn du sagst das die Karten identisch sein sollen. Ich wollte dir damit nicht wiedersprechen nur halt sagen das das auch eine möglichkeit ist.


----------



## knoedelfan (18. März 2010)

Gelöscht von knoedelfan


----------



## shugo89 (18. März 2010)

Hallo
Habe heute auch endlich mein Crosshair II eingebaut. Wollte nun auch Windows neu aufsetzen, doch da gibt es Probleme.

Ich muss ja von der CD aus booten. Doch hier ist schon das erste Problem. Ich krieg es einfach nicht hin. Bei mein altem MB war das viel einfacher.

Meine erste Frage ist nun: Wenn ich unter dem Menüpunkt "Erweitert" auf "Serial-ATA Konfiguration" klicke kann ich zwischen IDE, RAID und AHCI auswählen. Was davon muss ich wählen?

Ich habe mal da rumprobiert und wenn ich IDE auswähle, kann ich da wo ich die Prirität der Datenträger auswählen muss zwischen Entfernbar, Festplatte, CDROM, Erbe LAN, Deaktiviert auswählen. Egal was ich davon auswähle, ich kann nicht von der CD aus starten 

So, wenn ich RAID auswähle, kann  ich da wo ich die Prirität der Datenträger auswählen muss zwischen  Entfernbar, Festplatte, Erbe LAN, Deaktiviert und der genauen Bezeichnung der beiden Laufwerke auswählen.
Wenn ich die Laufwerke auswähle dann kann ich von der CD aus starten aber nachdem er alles geladen hat, kommt eine Fehlermeldung .... 


Somit habe ich kein Plan was ich noch machen kann.

Weiß jemand Bescheid und kann mir helfen?

Gruß, David


----------



## TerrorTomato (18. März 2010)

kann mir zufällig jemand grad erklären wie genau das mit dem BIOS-Update funktioniert?? hab sowas noch nie gemacht... Die neueste Bios-version ist schon downgeloadet (2402).


----------



## Autokiller677 (18. März 2010)

Entpacken und auf einen (möglichst leeren) USB Stick, Diskete o.ä. tun. Dann ins BIOS gehen und unter Tools das Asus Flash Tool (oder so ähnlich) starten. Da wählst du dann das Laufwerk, auf dem das Update ist, bestätigst noch ein paar mal und das Update läuft. 

Vor dem Update OC etc. entfernen.

Man kann auch unter Windows updaten, das hab ich aber noch nie gemacht. Die Gefahr das Windows abstürzt ist größer als die das das BIOS sich verabschiedet.

@Shugo89
Kann vielleicht auch das Laufwerk kaputt sein?
Normalerweise sollte zumindest das Booten von CD in jedem Modus möglich sein, egal ob IDE AHCI oder RAID. Du kannst auch beim Starten direkt in ein Menü zur Auswahl des Boot Laufwerks wechseln, so dass einmalig von dem da gewählten Laufwerk gebootet wird. Ich meine, dafür musst du F8 drücken, bin mir aber nicht sicher. Welche Taste das ist, steht ganz unten am Bildschirm wo auch steht, wie du ins BIOS kommst.


----------



## TerrorTomato (19. März 2010)

@ Autokiller677:

hat ja super gefunzt. Ich hatte mir das eig wesenentlich kompliezierter vorgestellt


----------



## Drapenot (30. März 2010)

Ziemlich tote Hose hier^^

Gestern geschaut das Gigabyte AM2+ board von meinem Bruder unterstützt nun X6 CPUs. Dann gleich noch nachgeschaut und alle kommenden CPUs sollen auch auf AM2 funktioniern. Das sieht dann ja richtig gut für uns aus, muss nur noch ein neues Bios her.

Gibts mitlerweile eigentlich schon ein vergleichbares Board zu unserem?
Von NForce seh ich ja nicht mehr viel, ausser ich bin zu blöd zum suchen.
Dadurch ist ja auch nichts mehr mit SLI und die meißten Boards mit AMD Chip haben ja Crossfire, wofür ich nicht extra Geld ausgeben will wenn ich es nicht brauche.

Kann man wohl nur hoffen das es wie bei Intel Boards wird das SLI und Crossfire auf den Boards läuft mit SLI Chip oder das Hydra was wird und sich durchsetzt.

Momentan hab ich allerdings noch kein Board gesehen wo dieses hier ersetzen könnte. Werd mir wohl eher mal noch die Zusatzkarte von Asus für S-ATA3 und USB 3.0 kaufen und dann ne neue festplatte, die SSDs sind ja leider noch zu teuer -.-

Ende August anfang September gibts dann ne GTX 460 oder 470, hoffentlich mit eigenen und besseren Kühllösungen der Boardpartner und wenn die X6 CPUs auf unseren Boards gehen vieleicht mal im nächsten Winter über einen nachdenken.

Noch was zur Soundkarte.
Ich weiß nich ob ich das richtig verstanden haben!
Also da wo jetzt die Soundkarte steckt die dabei war, da würde keine andere rein passen?
und an was genau liegt das nun?
das einfach keine andere in den Stecker geht oder das sie zu lang sind und hinten wegen der Board kühlung nicht passen?

Hab vor irgendwann 2 Grafikkarten auf dem Board zu haben eventuell sogar ne GPU-only Wasserkühlung, das alles nimt dann gut Platz weg und da weiß ich noch nicht wohin mit Soundkarte oder der extra Karte von Asus oO

Mainboards sind einfach zu kurz für mein Geschack XD


----------



## drdealgood (4. April 2010)

Ich möchte Dir ja nicht deine Planung versauen, aber auf Zusatz-Kontroller-Karten reagiert unser Mainboard genau so empfindlich wie auf diverse Speichermodule 

Bei mir, Adaptec Raid, Highpoint Raid und sogar der Asus USB/Raid Kontroller machten Probleme 

Die laufen zwar, aber dann kam ich nicht mehr ins BIOS des Mainboards rein  dafür musste ich die dann immer wieder erst rausziehen 

Antwort telefonischer Support Asus in Ratingen "Ja, dass ist halt so, die Kapazität des BIOS-Speichers sei so ausgelastet, dass wenn eine weitere Steckkarte, die über einen eigenen BIOS Chip verfügt hinzu kommt, der Loader für das BIOS des Mainboards blockiert, bzw. abschaltet" 

Ich könnte ja mal versuchen diverse Geräte im BIOS, z.B. IDE Kontroller, abzuschalten um Platz für die Zusatzkarten zu schaffen 

Hat natürlich nichts gebracht 

Meine rein persönliche Meinung über unser Mainboard, totaler Fehlkauf 

Am meisten ärgert mich immer noch, dass manche QVL Ram (z.B. GeiL)nicht auf 1066 MHz stabil zu bringen sind


----------



## Drapenot (4. April 2010)

Oh okay das hört sich natürlich echt nicht so toll an.
Naja das muss ich mir dann wohl mal anschauen wenns soweit ist.
Ja das ist bei meinem Corsair RAM das selbe.
Muss den manuell auf 1066 einstellen.
Und wenn ich das EPP Profil aktivier, was die unterstützen dann erkennt er alles von alleine richtig, aber der Rechner hängt sich nach einer Weile immer mit bunten Farben und wildem, verrückten Sound aus den Boxen auf.
Da hilft dann nur noch reeboot.
Schon sehr seltsam, aber mein RAM kann ich jetzt nicht mehr zu nem 800er umatuschen.


----------



## drdealgood (4. April 2010)

Habe meine Speicher auch nur auf 800 laufen 
Bei 1066 bekomme ich unter Win 7 Crash-Dumps IRQ-LESS-OR-EQUAL 
Mal erst nach Stunden, mal schon nach Minuten 

Speicher sind QVL und laut Memtest und Prime (@800 MHz) vollkommen in Ordnung 

Ist halt unser "Schatzi" von Mainboard, aber wie schrieb schon einer vor uns, dieses Board ist halt ne "Herzensangelegenheit"


----------



## Drapenot (4. April 2010)

Hört sich ja mehr oder weniger ähnlich an wie bei mir.

Jaja stimmt schon, ich wollt mir zwar eigentlich erst im Mai neue Hardware kaufen, aber durch plötzliches ableben der Grafikkarte mustse ich mir dann schon im Oktober neue Hardware zulegen.
Aber hab demletzt mal geschaut, selbst wenn ich jetzt meine Hardware gekauft hätte, wäre es wohl trotzdem dieses Board geworden^^

mich ärgert es nur immernoch dass das Hybrid für die Katz war.
aber da jetzt ja die Grafik vom Board auf die CPUs wandert is das wohl egal und mit Nvidia Optimus kommt ja auch was nettes in die Richtung.
Nur mal hoffen dass das dann auch irgendwann mit AMD CPUs funktioniert, momentan siehts ja danach aus das Nvidia einfach AMD ausschließen will wegen ATI.


----------



## Rodny (11. April 2010)

Ich habe Probleme mit einem USB Gerät. Das MB hat leider nur 4,89V am USB Port und ich bräuchte die vollen 5V. Im Bios kann ich nur die 4,89 oder Ignore einstellen und bei beiden Einstellungen habe ich keine 5V am USB Port.

Weiss jemand wie ich die 5V bekomme?


----------



## drdealgood (12. April 2010)

@Rodny

Habe mal 2 Fragen an Dich:

Wo oder womit kann ich die USB-Spannungen auslesen ? oder meinst Du generell die Spannung auf der 5 Volt Schiene (sind bei mir konstant auf 5.01 Volt)

UND laufen Deine Rams stabil auf 1066 MHz ? bin immer noch auf der Suche nach dem Trick, wie man auf dem Board die 1066 MHz auch wirklich stabil hinbekommt. Der Asus Support hilft einem da ja nicht wirklich weiter 

Für die liegt das ja an allen anderen Komponenten, natürlich NICHT an dem Mainboard 

Nur auf die Frage, Warum bei 1066 MHz Einstellung die VDDNB so hochknallt, gibst leider nur die Anwort "Das können Sie ruhig ignorieren" na ja, hoffentlich


----------



## Rodny (12. April 2010)

Die Spannung lese ich mit Everest aus.

Ja, meine Rams laufen stabil bei 1066 MHz und 4-5-5-15. Ich habe Kingston HyperX drin und hatte auch OCZ Platinum Edition OCZ2P10664GK und OCZ2N1066SR2GK am laufen. Wobei die OCZ nur 5-5-5-15 stabil gemacht haben.

Die OCZ2N1066SR2GK werde ich demnächst verkaufen.

Die   [FONT=&quot]VDDNB habe ich gesengt in dem ich die CPU untervoltet. Im Desktop Betrieb ist das kein Problem. Da konnte ich unter XP mit 1,2V arbeiten. Jetzt bei Win7 musste ich hochgehen auf 1,24V. Wenn ich GTAIV zocke klappt das nur mit 1,3V.

Bei meinem letzten ASUS Board ist nach knapp zwei Jahren der Chipsatz kaputt gegangen. Seitdem kontrolliere ich die Spannungen.
[/FONT]


----------



## drdealgood (12. April 2010)

Könnte es dann sein, dass Dein Netzteil halt zu geringe Spannung auf der 5 Volt Schiene bringt ?

Meine jetzt nicht was im Handbuch steht, sondern halt effektiv


----------



## knoedelfan (12. April 2010)

Gelöscht von knoedelfan


----------



## Drapenot (13. April 2010)

knoedelfan schrieb:


> - Soundkarte: Die mitgelieferte SupremeFXII ist gut bis sehr gut.
> 
> Bei Deinen Ansprüchen bezüglich Platzangebot sind wohl die meisten
> am Markt verfügbaren Boards überfordert. Andere Soundkarten können
> ...



Ja das habe ich mir auch schon überlegt. Mal bei Asus bewerben^^

Ja sie Soundkarte ist wirklich gut, alle mal besser als was ich sonst von Onboard Sound gewohnt bin, aber vieleicht will man ja irgendwann mal was besseres. Vorerst reicht sie mir mal.

Weiß man eigentlich schon ob auch wir ein Bios Update bekommen, so das die 6Kern CPUs bei uns laufen?
Das sehr günstige AM2+ Gigabyte Board von meinem Bruder unterstütz die CPUs bereits seit dem neusten Bios Update.


----------



## knoedelfan (13. April 2010)

Gelöscht von knoedelfan


----------



## Drapenot (13. April 2010)

Ja so geht es mir auch.
Möchte eine GTX 460 mit neuem PCB und eigene Kühllösung vom Boardpartner. Hat Gott sei dank noch bis anfang September Zeit.

Hab einen X3, der reicht auch noch eine gute Weile. Aber wäre dennoch schön irgendwann einen X6 einbauen zu können.

Mal ein frage, bin am überlegen mir vieleicht noch bis September eine GTS 250 oder Gt240 zuzulegen und die dann später als Physix Karte laufen zu lassen. Was ist den für Physix am wichtigsten? Bringt es vorteile statt 512MB VRAM 1024 zu nehmen oder sind höhere Taktraten besser?
Oder besser möglichst viele Stream Processing Units und Unified Shader?
Kenn mich da nich aus und frag mich von was Physix am meißten Leistung gewinnt.


----------



## Rodny (22. April 2010)

Hat jemand von Euch Infos ob ASUS für unser Brett den X6 möglich machen wird/kann/will?

Ich habe hier eine Liste von ASUS Boards gefunden welche schon X6 Unterstützung haben.
ASUS M4 Series Motherboards Ready for AMD Phenom II X6 processors


----------



## Drapenot (22. April 2010)

Müsste man vieleicht mal anfragen.
Toll wäre das auf jedenfall, das AM2+ Gigabyte Board von meinem Bruder unterstützt die schon seit dem neusten Bios Update.
Ich hoff auf jedenfall das auch noch für unser Board ein Update kommt.
Wünschenswert wäre es alle mal.


----------



## knoedelfan (28. April 2010)

Gelöscht von knoedelfan
http://event.asus.com/mb/2010/m4_6cores/


----------



## Drapenot (28. April 2010)

Das ist doch schonmal erfeulich 

Dann macht mir nur noch das Sorgen:

"Einzig Aufrüster müssen aufpassen: Wollen Sie den Turbo-Modus in einem  AM2+-Mainboard nutzen, muss dieses laut AMD zwingend den 790FX-Chipsatz  besitzen. Mit Hilfe findiger Bios-Entwickler könnte sich diese  Beschränkung aber noch in Luft auflösen."


----------



## meyerson (2. Mai 2010)

hallo zusammen


hat von euch schon einer erfahrung mit den neuen thermis 470 oder 480??

hab mir eine 480 geholt und die leistung hat mich noch net überzeugt sprich in spiele wie bf bad company 2 läuft unter aller sau.

einzigste positive waren benchmarks die mich aber letz endes nichts bringen


mfg


----------



## Merty (3. Mai 2010)

Hallo,
hatte letztes Wochenende die Gelegenheit eine GTX480 auf meinem Brett zu testen. Die Leistung ist brachial... der Lüfter allerdings auch.
Vor allem GTA4 lief hammergeil. Alle Details aufgedreht und echt flüssig.

Glaube aber das mein Fön fast leiser ist wie diese Grafikkarte... 

Werde wohl noch lieber abwarten, wann die ersten Redesigns der GTX 470 rauskommen. Die sind von der Leistung her auch sehr interessant, aber hoffentlich nicht gar so laut.

Von der Preis/Leistung her können mich die Fermis aktuell nicht überzeugen. Zu teuer, zu laut, zuviel Stromverbrauch. Bin echt etwas enttäuscht von NVidia. Echt schade.

Vielleicht wird mein nächstes Brett ein 890FX... mit passender Radeon 5870 drauf, obwohl ich Nvidia gerne die Treue halten würde...


----------



## Rodny (3. Mai 2010)

Mit meiner GTX285 2GB kann ich bei GTA 1920x1200 alle Regler auf Anschlag schieben und die EVGA ist leise.


----------



## meyerson (3. Mai 2010)

hallo zusammen


war ein wenig voreilig in bezug der leistung.das problem ist gelöst und hab einige treiber einstellungen ausprobiert und hab letzendlich ein gutes setup gefunden und war echt erstaunt von den texturen. 

der preis und der hohe stromverbrauch ist natürlich nicht zu recht fertigen. wie merti schon schreibt die leistung ist brachial und finde die lautstärke erst ab 75% störend. die temps sind soweit in ordnung z.b  bf bc2 spielzeit ca. 2 stunden, GPU z und laut furmark hat sie die temperatur nie über 80 grad überschritten bei normaler gehäuselüftung @3x 120mm lüfter.

@Merti was hattest du denn für ein hersteller zum testen??


----------



## knoedelfan (4. Mai 2010)

Gelöscht von knoedelfan


----------



## Drapenot (4. Mai 2010)

knoedelfan schrieb:


> Letztendlich gibts ein paar lohnenswerte Aufrüstmöglichkeiten für das Crosshair II:
> 
> Wenn die Preise sinken...... dann würde ich mir das überlegen. Zeit ist Geld.
> 
> ...



Ja so ungefähr sieht das bei mir auch aus!

Wobei statt SSD erstmal eine normale S-ATA 2 oder 3 (wenn das doch noch irgendwie mit dem Asus Controller klappt) Festplatte kaufen werde, hab noch IDE ^^

Den CPU hab ich auch eingeplannt aber erst irgendwann nächstes Jahr.

Allerdings brauch ich ende August eine Grafikkarte für Mafia 2 und hoffentlich komtm dann auch bald Red Dead Redemption fürn PC. Jo und GTA 4 soll natürlich auch laufen.

In überlegung ist eine GTX 460 oder 470 mit eigener Kühllösung vom Boardpartner. Wobei ich lieber nen Refresh der Karten mit neuem PCB hätte. Ma schaun wenn das alles nicht so lange dauert kauf ich mir erst einmal eine GT 240, die ich dann später als Physix Karte verwende, da sie auch weniger Strom als eine 8600 GT verbraucht. Auserdem glaub ich nicht das nvidia unter Firma eine günstige Karte für Physix bringt die weniger Strom als die 240 braucht. Daher ist die denk ich ganz gut geeignet dafür.
SLI lass ich erstmal noch bleiben, vieleicht wenn HYdra sich durchsetzt oder wenn nvidia wieder bessere Karten hat die nicht so Stromhungrig sind.

Ansonsten müssen nur noch die CPU-only und die GPU-only WaKü drauf und vieleicht noch eine neue Soundkarte rein. Dann is der PC wirklich ausreichend für 2-3 Jahre.


----------



## funky (4. Mai 2010)

So, ihr fleißigen Threadpfleger, hab mich nur selten geäußert, aber stets fleißig gelesen.
Danke an alle Beteiligten!
Soeben ist das Crosshair IV eingetrudelt und mein Crosshair II wird verkauft.
Mit ein wenig Wehmut..denn das Board ist wirklich ne Wucht und es hat mich das einst so geliebte erste Crosshair ratz fatz vergessen lassen.
Also, man liest sich sicher irgendwann mal in einem anderen Thread.

Grüße!


----------



## knoedelfan (4. Mai 2010)

Gelöscht von knoedelfan


----------



## Merty (4. Mai 2010)

Ja, das Crosshair II ist ein Spitzenbrett. Ich habe das Teil nun schon 2 Jahre im Rechner und über einen x2 6.400+, über einen Phenom X4 9950 und meiner aktuellen CPU (Phenom II X4 940 BE) hat mich das Teil immer treu und zuverlässig begleitet.
Würde mir echt gerne noch einen neuen 6-Kerner draufpacken und ´ne flotte neue NVidia-Karte. Dann habe ich mein Crosshair II bestimmt mindestens nochmal ein bis zwei Jahre im PC.

Bin gespannt ob ASUS da beim BIOS noch entsprechend nachliefert. Ich schaue schon täglich auf die Support-Seite... 

@meyerson: es war eine GAINWARD Geforce GTX480 im Referenzdesign.


----------



## knoedelfan (7. Mai 2010)

Gelöscht von knoedelfan


----------



## SXFreak (7. Mai 2010)

In der CPU Supportlist für unser Board sind 6 Kerner aufgetaucht 

Jetzt lebt das Board noch länger.....


----------



## Autokiller677 (7. Mai 2010)

GEILGEILGEIL!
Ich liebe dieses Board!


----------



## Rodny (7. Mai 2010)

Auf der Liste sind X6 CPUs die noch nicht im Handel sind. Hier ist ein Screenshot.


----------



## Autokiller677 (7. Mai 2010)

Oh man. Ein 3,6Ghz 6-Kerner mit 125W TDP:o Das wäre mal ein echter Renner.


----------



## Rodny (7. Mai 2010)

Mit guter Kühlung geht das heute schon, leider nicht bei 125W TDP.

Wenn ich versuche das BIOS für den X6 Support zu laden wrid mir das 2402 angeboten.

Anscheinend ist man/frau bei ASUS noch nicht soweit.


----------



## Autokiller677 (7. Mai 2010)

Ich hab mich jetzt auf den Screenshot bezogen, da stehts so drin beim 1090Z.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (7. Mai 2010)

Man solls nicht glauben aber ich habe mir das Board vor zwei Tagen gekauft. Muss schon sagen bin hell auf begeistert, wenn ich aber auch sagen muss das ich noch nie so ein zickiges Board hatte. 
Mein nagelneuer LG Brenner den ich mit dem Board gekauft hatte sponn bei manchen CD etwas rum und das ganze win7 lief irgent wie langsam, war bei meinem alten Gigabyte viel schneller, war schon total enteuscht. Bis ich heute den Brenner ausgetauscht habe, gegen ein Samsung und jetzt funktioniert nicht nur der Brenner wieder das ganze System läuft jetzt 10 mal schneller!

Aber das tollste ist das ein Kumpel der das Crosshair III hat mit DDR3 1333 beim Leistungsindex von win7 7.5 hat und ich mit DDR2 1080 5-5-5-15 7.8. Was ich damit sagen will das Board ist noch lange nicht tot und jetzt noch die Untersützung für die 6 Kerner.......das war einer der besten Hardware käufe meines Lebens!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rodny (7. Mai 2010)

Hast Du und dein Freund ansonsten die gleiche Hardware (GraKa, CPU)?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (7. Mai 2010)

Ne CPU hat er ein 965 C3 und ich ein 920 C2, Grafikkarte hat er eine 5770 und ich eine 4890. Ich hab mal nachgeforscht und beim Speicher ist der Leistungsindex von 7.5 für DDR3 1333 normal, deswegen war ich ja so überrascht das ich jetzt 7.8 habe bei meinem anderen Board mit nem AMD 780G Chipsatz hatte ich 7.3!

Ich hab mal den P8 CPU Stecker dran gemacht, vorher nur den P4,  und seit dem läuft mein 920 mit 3400MHz, mit der Standartspannung von 1.35Volt wo ich vorher 1.4V gebraucht hatte. 
Es gibt so unentlich viel zum einstellen und auszuprobieren das ich wohl den rest des Jahres damit beschäftigt bin!!! 

Ich hab fast 8 Stunden gebraucht um den Thread durchzulesen, war sehr hilreich muss aber auch sagen das es doch sehr sinnvoll ist den HT Takt unter 2000MHz zu halten das erhöt erheblich die stabilität. Hatte zwar gelesen die Einstellungen mit K8 auf Auto zu lassen aber bei HT Teiler kann ich das nicht bestätigen. Bei einem Referenztakt von 264 hab ich ihn auf 1.4GHz gestellt so das er nicht über die Magische Grenze von 2000MHz kommt.


----------



## DANGErde (8. Mai 2010)

ich kann das bios garnicht flshen!
bekomme immer nie nachricht ''WARNUNG!! Das Datum dieses BIOS-Images ist neuer als das des derzeitigen.''
aber ich dachte immer neue BIOSE müssen ein neueres BIOS datum haben als ein altes .


----------



## Rodny (8. Mai 2010)

@hulkhardy1 - Als ich das MB verbaut habe musste ich feststellen das wenn ich alles auf Auto lasse ASUS Probe mir ständig eine Überspannung meldetet. Daraufhin habe ich den VCore mal abgesenkt von 1,35V auf 1,3V. Damit kann ich stundenlang meine Mandelbrot Grafiken rechnen lassen und auch GTA IV spielen und Probe meckert nicht mehr.

Ja, das Board hat so seine Eigenheiten, aber wer von uns hat das nicht. Da ich nun demnächst meinen 940 gegen einen X& tauschen werde möchte den 940 im MB mit 7xx AMD Chipsatz packen. Ich dachte da an 785G, 780G oder 790GX. Welche Erfahrungen hast du denn mit AMD Chipsätzen gemacht?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (8. Mai 2010)

Also ich kann mal für den 780G sprechen der auf meinem GA-MA78G-DS3H verbaut war und ich muss sagen das es einer der Stressfreisten und gutmütigsten Mainboards war das ich je hatte. Da der 780G ja CF untestüzt kannst du aber leider nur 2*8 oder 1* 16 Lines benutzen. Mehr als 250MHz Referenztakt macht er auch nicht mit, Vollbestückung hast er auch bei dem 1066 Modus aber dafür kannst du bis 16 GByte einbauen. Zu den besten Eigenschaften zählt das er fast jeden Speicherriegel aktzeptiert den du reinsteckst von noname bis GSkill, alles versucht hatte bei keinem Riegel ein Problem, (CrosshairII....puhhh).

Sonst ist der Chipsatz wiklich gut, hängt natürlich auch vom Board ab, sonst reagiert der Chpsatz bei Spannungs Schwankungen oder zu hohen Einstellungen im Bios nicht gleich mit einem Bluescreen, er verliert dann eher Leistung. Hatte als SB den 750 und kann sagen das die SATA und USB Leistung extrem gut war. Vorallem die PCIe Anbindung muss besser sein da ich jetz um dei 1200 Punkte bei 3D Mark 06 verloren hab, da ich aber das Board (CrosshairII) erst seit 4 Tagen hab kann ich noch nicht sagen ob das an einer Einstellung im Bios liegt oder generell so ist.

Besonders auch vom 790GX hört man ja nur gutes, vorallem beim 790FX der ja auf dem CrosshairIII verbaut ist.


----------



## Rodny (8. Mai 2010)

RAM und Crosshair II ist eine ganz besondere Sache. Bislang habe ich alles bei 1066 zum laufen bekommen. Als da wären, OCZ, Kingston, Mushkin und z. Zt. sind 4x2GB Team Ztreem drin und die laufen gut. Allerdings diese verschiedenen Riegel zu arbeiten zu bekommen ist eine Aufgabe. Als beste Vorgehensweise empfehle ich default Werte laden und nur einen Riegel rein. Falls der beim ersten Mal nicht erkannt wird sollte man/frau den Steckplatz wechseln. Wenn einmal der einer erkannt wurde kann der Rest rein und die dementsprechenden Latenzen eingestellt werden. OCZ machte keine Probleme.

Was mir beim Crosshair II nicht gefällt ist die Preformanze der onBoard Grafik. Der habe ich 512MB zugewiesen, aber wenn viele Seiten auf sind dann ruckelt es manchmal heftig.

Auch tausche ich oft HDs. Mein Case hat dazu Hot Swap fähige Plätze, doch so ganz klappt das nicht unter Win7/AHCI. Um diesen Porblemem auszuweichen fahre ich immer runter zum wechseln.

Ansonsten ist das Board sein Geld wert und mit der kommenden X& Unterstützung ist es für die Zukunft gerüstet.

An das GA-MA78G-DS3H habe ich auch schon gedacht. Ich hoffe es macht die Erhönung vom CPU Multiplikator mit.

Nach Pfingsten kommt das neue Board, der X6 und dann werden auch beide Rechenknechte auf WaKü umgestellt.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (8. Mai 2010)

Ja zu Übertakten ist das Board erstaunlich gut, hat halt als Stromversorgung nur eine P4 Stecker für die CPU, musst so um die 0.05 Volt mehr geben als beim Crosshair um auf das selbe Ergebniss zu kommen aber da bei dem Board die CPU NB nicht automatisch angehoben wird ist das alles kein Problem. Ach ja und mehr als 2400MHz CPU NB Takt ist schwierig, mehr als 2150MHz HT Takt mag er garniet aber da der HT Takt über 2000MHz eh keinen Einfluss mehr auf die Performens hat ist das egal.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (9. Mai 2010)

So entlich!!! Am Mitwoch hab ich das Board bekommen heut ist Sonntag und jetzt läuft das CrosshairII entlich. Keine Punkt Verluste mehr bei 3D Mark06, keine Bluescreens mehr. die NB Volt ist mit 1.4 Volt im griff und die Temperaturen liegen bei Prime95 bei 53 Grad. (3412MHz-1.36Volt)PII920;

Ich beschäftige mich ja schon seit 1982 mit Computern, ( C64 ), 1992 mein erster PC, (486'er DX 33MHz), aber so ein Stück zickiger Hardware wie das CrossheitII ist mir noch nicht untergekommen. Dennoch bereue ich nicht das geringste, ist ein tolles Teil, sieht super aus und wenns mal läuft dann läufts super, besonders dei Speicherbandbreite ist extrem hoch.

Ich bereue nichts!!!!!

hulk


----------



## Rodny (9. Mai 2010)

Mein erster war auch ein C64 mit Datasette. Da war der kl. Schraubendreher das wichtigste Werkzeug.

Danach kam Amiga500, Amiga2000 und den dann umgebaut zu einem 2500er. Mit Win95 und dem PII bin ich dann umgestiegen und JAAAA das CrosshairII ist DAS ZICKIGSTE Board welches ich je unter meinen Fingern hatte.


----------



## knoedelfan (9. Mai 2010)

Gelöscht von knoedelfan


----------



## Autokiller677 (9. Mai 2010)

Lt. der Asus Seite sind neue CPUs integriert worden, aber auf der CPU Support Liste find ich keine CPUs die erst seit dem 2509 gehen sollen.
Bei den X6ern steht noch keine Version, mal sehen wann die reinkommen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (9. Mai 2010)

Ja aber das muss das Bios für die neuen 6 Kerner sein, denn es steht bei dem Bios dabei das es neue CPUID hat und in der Supportliste ist das neue Bios nirgens aufgeführt, also denke ich die wird wohl bald aktuellisiert werden.


----------



## knoedelfan (9. Mai 2010)

Gelöscht von knoedelfan


----------



## hulkhardy1 (10. Mai 2010)

Ok ich habs 2509 drauf, nach dem neu Start hatte mein 920 stat 2800 nur noch 2100 MHz aber da ich mein Multi sowiso auf 13 von Hand einstelle, ist mir der kleine Bug egal. Sonst läuft das neue Bios ohne Problem, keine neuen Funktionen, nur die neuen CPUID's!


edit: Also die Auto Funktion funktioniert einfach nicht mehr, damit geht auch C&Q nicht da man den Multi von Hand einstellen muss. 
Jetzt weiß ich nicht ob das nur bei meinem PhenomII 920 so ist oder bei allen.


----------



## Autokiller677 (10. Mai 2010)

Hmm....
dann lass ich das Flashen erst mal noch. 
C&Q find ich eigentlich ganz praktisch, dann kann ich meinen CPU Lüfter im Idle ausschalten.


----------



## alex0582 (14. Mai 2010)

wie habt ihr das bios installiert ? über asus update funktioniert das ja nicht mehr da bekomm ich ne meldung das ich ein anderes flash prog nutzen soll ? 
ne kurze erklärung wäre schön 

mfg


----------



## hulkhardy1 (14. Mai 2010)

Formatiere einen USB Stich mit FAT16, nicht mit NTFS, mach die Bios Datei drauf, steck sie in den PC. Jetzt machst du einen neu Start, gehst ins Bios auf Tools, recht oben und zum Schluss auf NZ Flash, wählst die Bios Datei aus und los gehts.
Ist die sicherste und beste Methode das Bios zu flashen!


----------



## alex0582 (14. Mai 2010)

Hab es gerade installiert @hulkhardy1 ging super !!

Bios hat keine veränderungen bei mir hervorgerufen alles top freu mich das die 6kerner unterstützt werden wenn sie etwas billiger sind kommt einer rein


----------



## Jan565 (14. Mai 2010)

Ich hab es jetzt auch mal geladen. Aber noch nicht drauf gepackt. Macht das eigentlich einen unterschied ob man es über Global oder über China läd auf der Seite?


----------



## Merty (14. Mai 2010)

Jan565 schrieb:


> Ich hab es jetzt auch mal geladen. Aber noch nicht drauf gepackt. Macht das eigentlich einen unterschied ob man es über Global oder über China läd auf der Seite?



Macht kein Unterschied. Das BIOS ist dasselbe.


----------



## alex0582 (14. Mai 2010)

jetzt müssen nur noch die preise für den 6 kerner purzeln 300€ nöööö


----------



## Merty (14. Mai 2010)

alex0582 schrieb:


> jetzt müssen nur noch die preise für den 6 kerner purzeln 300€ nöööö



Habe den 1090T schon für knapp über € 260,00 gesehen. Ist ein fairer Preis für einen Prozessor, der den INTELs ganz schön die Zähne zeigt.

Werde mir nächsten Monat einen holen... mal sehen wir der sich auf dem CROSSHAIR II so macht.


----------



## Jan565 (14. Mai 2010)

Ich werde bis ende des Jahres warten und schauen. Der  955BE ist immer noch sehr gut dabei und warum tauschen? Oder ich warte bis nächstes Jahr auf den Bulldozer, den dann auf ein CIVF und ab gehts.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (14. Mai 2010)

Wenn ich denke das bei Intel der 6Kerner 1000€ kostet ist es bei AMD ja fast ein Schnäpchen! Nö umsteigen werde ich erst wenn der Bulldozer nicht auf einem AM2+ Board läuft sonst bleib ich beim Crosshair2. Der Grund ist der, der einzige Vorteil beim IV 'er liegt in der Unterstützung von DDR3 Speicher, der Performens gewinn von DDR3 1333 zu DDR2 1066 liegt im 3 Prozent Bereich, also fast nicht zu merken, also was solls.


----------



## knoedelfan (14. Mai 2010)

Gelöscht von knoedelfan


----------



## hulkhardy1 (14. Mai 2010)

Ein Kumpel von mir hat das Crosshair III mit GSkill DDR3 1333 Speicher und hat beim Leistungsindex bei Win7 7.4 und ich mit dem Crosshair II DDR2 1066 7.8, vorher mit dem gleichen Speicher aber mit AMD 780G Chipsatz hatte ich bei gleichem Speicher und Einstellungen 7.2, keine ahnung warum aber mich freuts und andere kotzen ab,ehehheheehh!!!


----------



## knoedelfan (14. Mai 2010)

Tja. Man muss nicht jedem Balkendiagramm glauben schenken. Und vor allem muss man
immer genau hinschauen, welche Werte ein Diagramm überhaupt in der x-y-Achse bemisst.

Da werden schnell aus Millisekunden baumhohe Diagrammbalken die in der Praxis nicht mal
ein Augenzwinkern wert sind, wenn man die Differenz zum Vergleichs-Diagrammbalken be-
trachtet. Gelle...... Die schöne Welt der Werbung und der Testzeitschriften.


----------



## alex0582 (15. Mai 2010)

ich habe aus eigener erfahrung gesehen das ddr 3 zumindest bei der phneom II 9XX serie nix gebracht hat da hatte ich in sämtlichen benchs mehr punkt emit meinen 8gb ddr 1000 als der kumpel mit seinen ocz platinium 1600


----------



## hulkhardy1 (15. Mai 2010)

Genau deswegen bringt auch ein Umstieg auf ein AM3 Board momentan rein garnix. Habe gerade von meiner Lüftersteuerung, Scythe Kaze Master, ein Temperatursensor abgemacht und an einen Anschulss auf dem Board gestöbselt.....das CrosshairII mißt auf ein Grad genau, die Scythe hat um 3 Grad geschwankt. Der Corsair Speicher braucht mit dem Board auch weniger Strom bei 974 MHz läuft er immer noch mit 1.84Volt da hab ich vorher 2.0 gebraucht.

Die Tage verstreichen und ich liebe das CrosshairII von Tag zu Tag mehr!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (16. Mai 2010)

Ok, es ist offiziell die neuen X6 CPU's werden mit dem 2509 Bios unterstützt. Die CPU Supportliste wurde geupdated, hir der Link:
ASUSTeK Computer Inc.-Support-


----------



## knoedelfan (16. Mai 2010)

Gelöscht von knoedelfan


----------



## hulkhardy1 (16. Mai 2010)

Ja ja, Festplatte ist wohl eher ne SSD du Schlingel, ich weiß bescheit. Die Speicherbewertung ist echt super 7.9, ok werd ich auch mal versuchen in dem ich den Takt senke aber dafür die Timigs verschärfe. Stimmt die Graka ist etwas nidrig da hab ich mit meiner 4890 7.7 , muss allerdings dazu sagen das ich sie total übertaktet hab und um sie kühl zu halten einen neuen Kühler drauf schnallen musste, der RV 790 läuft fast mit 1000MHz und der Speicher mit 1200.


----------



## knoedelfan (16. Mai 2010)

Gelöscht von knoedelfan


----------



## hulkhardy1 (16. Mai 2010)

Ja ich weiß was ich die letzten Tage alles ausprobiert hab um dei neuen Grenzen des Systems herrauszufinden, da kamen die Bluescreens Dutzentweiße. Was echt seltsam ist das wenn ich CPU-Z v 1.53 starte schniert das ganze System ab und lässt sich auch nicht wieder reagtiewiren. Man muss einen Bios Reset machen erst dann gehts wieder, echt seltsam. Haber noch mehr seltsame Phenomene festegestell, werd mal bei gelegenheit eine kleinen Artikel darüber schreiben. Also deine SSD, wow darum beneide ich dich wirklich, will mir schon die ganze Zeit eine normale SSD holen aber selbst die sind mir noch zu teuer. Egal jetzt kommt erstmal ein X6 1090 ins System und dann mal sehen.


----------



## knoedelfan (16. Mai 2010)

Gelöscht von knoedelfan


----------



## hulkhardy1 (16. Mai 2010)

Ja mit rationalen Denken hat so ein Kauf einer solchen Platte nix zu tun aber darum geht es doch erlich gesagt auch net. Der neue 6 Kerner muss auch net sein, ich bin sogar schon die ganze Zeit am Müsli futtern um ihn mir leisten zu können, ist aber dennoch geil wenn du ihn in Händen hälts und dann in irgent ein Spiel um 2 Frames schneller läuft, dann lacht das User Herz. Danke für dein Rat habe ziemlich schnell festgestellt das es auf jede winzige änderung der Bios Einstellenung, sehr zickig reagiert. Hab aber den Referenztakt momentan bei 244 stabiel am laufen, musste aber Stunden und Tage testen, und kein Ende ist in sicht........aber es macht mir freude also was solls.


----------



## knoedelfan (16. Mai 2010)

Gelöscht von knoedelfan


----------



## hulkhardy1 (16. Mai 2010)

Is schon komisch bei mir aber wenn mein System mal zwei Wochen am Stück ohne Problem läuft, fange ich mich an zu lanweilen und denke " wenns stabiel läuft dann gibts da wohl irgentwo noch Spielraum" lass vange ich mit dem Testen wieder von vorne an. War vor 30 Jahren mit dem C64 nicht anderster da hab ich sogar eProms geflasht und ein neues Betriebsystem drauf gemacht, und die Floppy (1541) habe ich von ner Seriellen verbindung auf ne Paralelle umgerüstet. 
Na sowas mache ich heute nicht mehr ist viel zu komplitiert geworden aber die kindliche Neugier und das rum spielen haber ich mir zum glück bewahrt auch wenn ich heute schon 42 Jahre bin.

Hast du bei dir den 8Pin oder den 4Pin CPU 12 Voltstecker dran? Ich habe erst den P4 und dann den P8 dran gemacht und schon leichte stabielitäts Vorteile gemerkt. Zu mal jetzt die CPU bei 3400MHz weniger Strom braucht von 1.425 auf 1.375 Volt.#  Ich benutze als CPU Kühler dern IFX-14 mit dem back Kühler und zwei Scyth Slipstream 1900RPM die aber nur mit 1200RPM laufen, und bei Prime95 49 Grad bei einer ausen Temperatur von 21 Grad.


----------



## knoedelfan (16. Mai 2010)

Gelöscht von knoedelfan


----------



## hulkhardy1 (16. Mai 2010)

Z86??? war das das Ding mit den gummi Tasten ich errinere mich sehr dunkel daran. Die zusätzliche CPU Stromversorgen links daneben ist ein 4 Pin und wenn du die Schutzkappr abnimmst dann ist es ein 8Pin ist mir auch erst später aufgefallen.


----------



## knoedelfan (16. Mai 2010)

Gelöscht von knoedelfan


----------



## hulkhardy1 (16. Mai 2010)

Wenn ich mir heute die komfortablen Programmiersprachen ansehe wie Visual C++ und dann an mein erstes in Machinensprache, hexidezimal Codes, progrmmiertes Programm denke wird mir richtig warm ums Herz. Die zusätzliche Phase soll laut meinen Nachforschungen die stabilität der CPU und auch des Speicher verbessern. Was ich so auch bestätigen kann aber leider finden sich sehr wenige User die den 8 Pin benutzen also habe ich momentan keine vergleichs Werte. 
Wäre echt toll von dir wenn du mal bei Gelegenheit ihn anschließen würdest und testest wie sich die zusätzliche Phase bei dir auswirkt.


----------



## Highlander (17. Mai 2010)

Hallo,also ich habe den 8 Pin in Benutzung aber schon von Anfang an also kann ich dazu leider keinen Vergleichswert abgeben. Aber mein PII955 läüft mit 3.2GHZ bei 1.3V bei idle so ca.31-33C. 
Da ist sicher auch noch platz nach unten. Weiß da jemand mehr dazu wie weit man da runter gehen kann?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (17. Mai 2010)

Das kann man echt schwer sagen ich hatte meinen PhenomII 920 mal bei 1.21Volt und der lief einwand frei, allerdings läuft der standart mäßig mit 2800MHz, hängt natürlich auch von der CPU ab. Ich denke das du bestimmt ohne Problem auf 1.25 runter kannst aber am besten probiere es selber aus, runter mir der Volt und Prime95 für ne Stunde laufen lassen treten da keine Probleme auf passt alles. Poste dann mal wie weit du es geschafft hast runter zu gehen.


----------



## Autokiller677 (17. Mai 2010)

Hmm, ich hab den 8Pin einfach direkt angeschlossen und gar nicht erst mit 4Pin rumgemacht, daher hab ich auch keine Verlgeichswerte. Standarttakt macht die CPU mit 1,235V bei 3Ghz....


----------



## Dagora (19. Mai 2010)

Hallo Leute!!!

Habe folgendes Problem.

Habe mir das Asus Crosshair II Formula mit einem Phenom X6 1090 bestellt.

Komponenten eingebaut und versucht zu starten. Auf dem Mini Display erscheint dann die Meldung "CPU INIT" und nichts weiter passierte.

Nachgelesen das die CPU mit dem Aktuellen BIOS nicht unterstützt wird und eine Phenom 9550 eingebaut. Gleiche Anzeige. CPU wird anscheinend nicht erkannt.

Habe auch versucht ohne CPU zu booten um wenigstens ins BIOS zu gelangen aber keine chance.

Lüter für CPU war immer angeschlossen

Zusätzliche Komponenten waren

ATI RAdeon 4870
Netzteil Crossair 700W

verschiedene Variationen mit 8GB DDR2 1066 Kingsten
und 4 GB DDR 800 von Kingsten brachten auch keinen Erfolg.

Meine Frage. Ist das MB defekt oder habe ich irgendetwas vergessen. Selbst die LED für die CPU Spannung auf dem Board zeigen nichts an. (alle aus)

Es ist nicht der erste PC, den ich selbst zusammenbaue. Bin also kein Neuling. Vorherige PC´s waren Intel, so das ich auch keine Andere AMD-CPU außer besagter Phneom 9550 besitze.

Weiß nicht mnehr weiter. Hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen.

Lg
Dagora


----------



## drdealgood (19. Mai 2010)

Naive Frage 

Zusatzspannungsversorgung der CPU (8 Pin) angeschlossen ?

Dein 9550 sollte auch schon vom allerersten BIOS (April 2008) unterstützt werden. Vielleicht auch mal das BIOS resetten, unser Mainboard ist leider ein bisschen "Tricky"


----------



## Dagora (19. Mai 2010)

Na Logo ist der 8-pol-pin angeschlossen. 

Resetten auch schon ausprobiert.

Denke fast das das Board ne größere Macke hat.

Naja, wal sehen was Hardwareversandt dazu sagt. Am liebsten würde ich die komplette Bestellung zurück senden. Denn mitlerweile ist mir die Lust ein wenig vergangen


----------



## drdealgood (19. Mai 2010)

Ehrlich gesagt, nochmal würde ich das Board nicht kaufen  auch wenns nur für den Rechner meiner Ollen, ähm Tschuldigung, Holden natürlich, war 

Falls Du die CPU doch noch ans rennen kriegst, kommt die nächste Aufgabe  Die Rams stabil auf 1066 zu bekommen, scheint reine Glückssache zu sein  ob das klappt 

Bei mir klappts nicht  obwohl meine Rams QVL sind  weder mit 4 GB noch mit 8 GB, dass macht zwar jetzt nicht so viel Unterschied, aber ist trotzdem ärgerlich


----------



## Rodny (19. Mai 2010)

Ich habe bis jetzt alles an RAM zum stabielen 1066 Betreib bekommen. Als da wären Kingston, OCZ und Team Xtreem. Ja, das ASUS ist zickig und es bedarf viel Geduld bis alles läuft und machen unkonventionellen Trick, aber es ist auch das schnellste MB für A2+ ..... und seit kurzem mit X6 Unterstützung.


----------



## drdealgood (19. Mai 2010)

Jau, ist der Ferrari der AM2+ Boards , nur die Sch***skarre steht auch alle Nase lang in Meerbusch in der Werkstatt, weil mal wieder was nicht synchron läuft


----------



## Rodny (19. Mai 2010)

Wenn Du den Ferrari der AM2+ MBs willst dann kaufe das GA MA770-UD3. Das ASUS Crosshair ist die F-16 der AM2+ MBs und warum dein Vogel nicht abhebt hat bestimmt mehrere Gründe.

Beim Ram solltest Du zuerst nur einen Riegel einbauen, danach ins BIOS und default Werte laden und starten. Eventuell kommst Du so nicht zum Desktop aber das ist z. Zt. nicht so wichtig. Wenn Du siehst das der Bootvorgang vom BIOS abgeschlossen ist und die Kontrolle ans BS übergeben wurde hast Du gewonnen. 

Falls der Bootvorgang beim RAM hängen bleibt wechsele den Steckplatz und starte von vorne solange bis der Bootvorgang vom BIOS abgeschlossen ist und die Kontrolle ans BS  übergeben wurde.

Danach baue die anderen Riegel ein, stelle die Latenzen des Herstellers manuell ein und konfiguriere das BIOS nach deinen Wünschen.

Mit diesen Vorgehen habe ich bis jetzt jedes 1066er Set zum laufen gebracht.


----------



## drdealgood (19. Mai 2010)

Das werde ich nacher mal so ausprobieren  ist das so ne Art "BIOS-Anlernen" ?

Die laufen ja eine Zeitlang mit 1066, mal ein paar Stunden, mal nur Minuten  habe die Rams auch schon einzeln mit Prime und Memtest stundenlang gequält ohne das da Fehler ausgeworfen wurden aber irgendwann kam immer der "IRQ-LESS-OR-EQUAL" Bluescreen unter Windows 7 x64  bei 800 MHz und 4-4-4-12 bei 2.1 V ist alles Wunderbar (bei 1066 sind die Timing-Vorgaben 5-5-5-15 bei 2.2-2.4 V, habe aber auch schon wesentlich höhere Werte z.B. 7-7-7-24 ohne Erfolg ausprobiert) Was mich noch stört ist, dass bei 1066 die VDDNB so hoch geht 

Wobei, wenn ich Windows XP x64 oder Windows Server 2003 x64, auf dem Board laufen lasse, rennt das Ding stabil mit 1066 egal ob mit 4 oder 8 GB, Tagelang mit wachsender Begeisterung ohne auch nur einmal zu zucken  Ist schon drollig, also manchmal habe ich die Speicherverwaltung von Windows 7 x64 im Verdacht


----------



## hulkhardy1 (19. Mai 2010)

Dagora schrieb:


> Na Logo ist der 8-pol-pin angeschlossen.
> 
> Resetten auch schon ausprobiert.
> 
> ...



Hatte das selbe Problem mit meinem PhenomII 920, ist einfach nicht hochgefahren auch mit einem Bios Reset ging nix, kam immer im Display CPU init. Ich hab dann den Netztschallter am Netzteil aus gemacht, 15 Sekunden gewartet wieder eingeschalltet und dann den Power Konpf gedrückt, manchmal mus man die Prozedur bis zu 3 mal hintereinander machen bis er hoch fährt. Habe das mehrfach machen müssen da ich die CPU aus verschiedenen Gründen mehrfach ein und ausgebaut hab.
Aber wenn er dann einmal hochfährt gehts ohne "Probleme" wenn dann der Speicher nicht zickt. Wenn das Board mal läuft ist eins der besten, viel Glück!


----------



## drdealgood (19. Mai 2010)

@hulkhardy1

Jau, die Nummer habe ich nach jeder Hardwareänderung  erst Netzschalter aus, warten und dann 3-5 mal anschieben, irgendwann kommt dann der ersehnte "PieP"


----------



## Autokiller677 (19. Mai 2010)

Hmm, also noch mal kaufen würde ich das Board schon nicht, weil es mittlerweile schon 2 Nachfolger gibt, und auch weil es so unglaublich zickig sein kann.
Rumprobieren, schön und gut, aber ich will nicht nach jeder Hardwareänderung alles neu ausprobieren müssen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (19. Mai 2010)

Ach jo! Das CrosshairII ist halt ne wunderschöne Frau die ihre Aufmerksamkeit braucht und gepflegt werden will ist halt keine O8/15 Schllampe! Aber von der Geschwindigkeit her steht sie ihren Nachvolgern um nichts nach, eher im Gegenteil.


----------



## Autokiller677 (19. Mai 2010)

Naja, trotzdem würde ich heute nicht mehr auf DDR2 und AM2 setzen.
Und bei meinem PC will ich eine 08/15 ********, denn meine Aufmerksamkeit würde ich gern für mein Reallife übrig haben und nicht für Debuggingsessions, weil mein Mainboard sich als Diva aufspielt

EDIT: Hier herschen ja Zeiten wie im Dritten Reich. Seit wann gibt es denn die Zensur hier im Forum? Das böse Wort oben, das jetzt nur noch aus Sternchen besteht, hatte ich aber anders eigegeben^^
Naja, gut, solang es nicht weiter geht, find ichs ok.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (19. Mai 2010)

Was meinst du warum ich es mit zwei ll geschrieben hab, man muss sich ja nur zu helfen wissen. Ja hast schon recht, das neue Crosshair IV Extrem, das jetzt bald auf den Markt kommt wäre schon ne Überlegung wert.


----------



## knoedelfan (19. Mai 2010)

Gelöscht von knoedelfan


----------



## drdealgood (20. Mai 2010)

@knoedelfan grosser Meister 

Das ist ja was mich so ein bisschen ärgert  gerade weil die Speicher so gut gehen  auf den M4N72-E Brettern (Nforce 750)die ich noch hier rumfliegen habe, laufen die Speicher Prime-Stable @1066MHz mit 4-5-5-13 bei 2.2 V  dann bringen die 266MHz mehr schon etwas 

Auch verwirrt mich völlig, dass wenn ich XP x64 oder Win Server 2003 x64 als OS habe, die Dinger auf unserer "Prima Donna" stabil @1066MHz mit 4-5-5-15 rennen


----------



## hulkhardy1 (20. Mai 2010)

Ich denk das kommt daher das Win7 64Bit den Speicher deutlich stärker ausnutzt und beansprucht als es noch XP tut. Ich errinnere mich als ich xp 2001 bekahm hatte ich 256MB Hauptspeicher und es lief für damals recht zügik, was ich damit sagen will xp ist bei weitem nicht so anspruchsvoll.


----------



## scream (20. Mai 2010)

Ich habe gestern auch das BIOS eingespielt. Obwohl es erfolgreich war  bootet er nicht mehr.

Nach dem POST seh ich nur noch einen schwarzen Bildschirm und nichts  geht mehr. Auch wenn ich ins BIOS gehen möchte bleibt der Bildschirm  schwarz.

Was kann ich tun?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (20. Mai 2010)

Bios Reset Knopf drücken hinten am IO Panel, und wenn er dann nicht hoch fährt Netztschalter am Netzteil für 15 Sekunden aus schalten , dann wieder ein schallten Powerkopf am Gehäus. Wenn er dann immer noch nicht hoch fährt nochmal Netzschallter umlegen 15 Sekunden warten dann wieder Powerknopf drücken. Kann sein das du es ein paar mal machen musst bis er hochfährt, aber Bios Resetknopf nur einmal drücken und dann halt einige male das Spiel mit dem Netzschallter.


----------



## drdealgood (20. Mai 2010)

@hulkhardy1

Hmm, ja, aber auf den M4N72-E Brettern gehts ja auch Stabil @1066MHz unter Windows x64  ist schon alles verwirrend 

Mal schaun was das erste Servicepack bringt, habe den Speichemanagementfehler zumindest an Microsoft gesendet, die haben sich sogar ganz brav bedankt  (mit persönlicher Mail, nicht diese Autoantwort) man wolle sich das mal ganz genau anschauen 

Aber wer kennt schon die genauen Unterschiede zwischen dem Nforce 750 und dem 780 Chipsatz, die kennt wohl nur Nvidia, hoff ich mal


----------



## scream (20. Mai 2010)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Bios Reset Knopf drücken hinten am IO Panel, und wenn er dann nicht hoch fährt Netztschalter am Netzteil für 15 Sekunden aus schalten , dann wieder ein schallten Powerkopf am Gehäus. Wenn er dann immer noch nicht hoch fährt nochmal Netzschallter umlegen 15 Sekunden warten dann wieder Powerknopf drücken. Kann sein das du es ein paar mal machen musst bis er hochfährt, aber Bios Resetknopf nur einmal drücken und dann halt einige male das Spiel mit dem Netzschallter.



Ok werde ich heute Abend daheim testen.
Hoffe nur das es hilft, bis zum ersten piepsen komme ich ja. Und das signalisiert ja eigentlich das alles funktioniert.
Erst danach kommt der schwarze Bildschirm wenn ich ins BIOS gehen möchte oder ich einfach weiter laden lasse.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (20. Mai 2010)

Ah jo, wenn nicht schließ den Monitor mal an die onboard Grafik an, vieleicht gehts dann. Wenn das alles nicht hilft kannst du immernoch die Mainboard CD reinleigen, der bootet dann von ihr und stellt dein original Bios wieder her, falls es wirklich daran liegt.


----------



## scream (20. Mai 2010)

Versuch ich. Danke soweit mal.


----------



## scream (20. Mai 2010)

OK irgendwie hatte das BIOS ne Macke. Nachdem ich die Batterie entfernt hatte kam ich wieder ins BIOS. Hab dann wieder das alte geflasht. Nur leider erkennt er nun meinen RAM nicht mehr.

Wenn ich keinen RAM reinstecke meckert er sofort.
Bei einem oder zwei Riegel erkennt er jeweils nur 127 MB und ich kann nicht booten. Habe alle Kombinationen und auch alle Slots ausprobiert. Wirklich komisch.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (20. Mai 2010)

Was für ein Bios hast du jetzt drauf? hast du auch die Ram Werte von Hand eingestellt und Spannung auch?


----------



## scream (20. Mai 2010)

habe das 2202 wie davor drauf
aber auch mit dem 2402 gings nicht

und RAM Werte sind standard wie davor

auch anderer RAM geht nicht


----------



## knoedelfan (21. Mai 2010)

Gelöscht von knoedelfan


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. Mai 2010)

Ja scream dein Problem hört sich echt seltsam an, kann auch nur sagen flashe noch mal in einer sicheren Umgebung so wie es knoedelfan beschrieben hat. So jetzt noch zu einem meiner Probleme die ich gelöst habe aber mir nicht recht erkläten kann.
Habe die ganze Zeit beim ersten starten öffter mal einen Bluescreen gehabt, hab so ziemlich jede Einstellung im Bios ausprobiert, sichere Speicher Timings höhere Spannungen und und.....
Die lösung war ich hab meine Festplatte in SATA Port0 und der DVD Brenner in Port4 gestckt. Jetzt sind die Bluescreens verschwunden aber seltsamer weiße verscheinden die Screens nur wenn ich es lasse, stecke ich nur den Brenner um, Bluescreen, stecke ich mal die Platte an einen anderen Port, Bluscreen!

So jetzt sind ungefähr 14 Tage vergangen und entlich läuft das System absolut störungsfrei. 

Was noch eine Merkwürdigkeit ist, das wenn ich die Ram Spannung oder die Spannung zu weit senke und dann memtest86+ laufen lasse ich keine Fehler bekomme, auch nach mehrmaligen durchlaufen nicht. Lege ich ein Spiel rein oder lass 3D Mark laufen stürzt das System nach wenigen Sekungen ab, nach anheben und oder der Latenzen gehts wieder.
ich will mir jetzt eigentlich den neuen 1055 X6 holen und vieleicht ein SLI Verbund aufbauen, 2* 260, erlicht gesagt graut mir schon dafor aber ich werds auf jedenfall machen das mit der neuen CPU auf jeden fall.



He tolle Neuigkeit ASUS unterhält ab jetzt bei PCGHE ein eigenes Support Forum, super. Hir ler Link:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/support-forum-von-asus/185


----------



## scream (21. Mai 2010)

Ja ich flashe immer mit dem EZ-Tool direkt im BIOS. Ins Betriebssystem komme ich ohne RAM gar nicht rein. Mein PC lief immer mit den Standardeinstellungen sowohl beim RAM als auch bei der CPU.

Hab mittlerweile schon 4 Versionen probiert aber alle ohne Erfolg.


----------



## knoedelfan (21. Mai 2010)

Gelöscht von knoedelfan


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. Mai 2010)

Ist schon klar @knödelfan bin ja auch kein dummerle! Was mich nur an der ganzen Sache verwundert das bei meinen früheren Boards, wenn ich die Spannung oder die Latenzen zu weit gesenkt habe, es sofort auswirkungen in memetest86 oder Prime95 oder Bluescreens hatt, in hinblick auf Fehlermeldungen. Aber beim CrosshairII nichts der gleichen, alle Tests laufen super auch mehrere Stunden ohne Fehler, 3D Mark zum Beispiel angeschalltet, bumms Absturz, das ist es was micht halt verwundert.
Hab das Teil ja erst seit 14 Tagen, da macht das rumprobieren halt noch spass!!!!!


----------



## scream (21. Mai 2010)

@knoedelfan

Danke für den Tipp, hat aber leider nichts geholfen.

Im BIOS steht: Installed Memory 0MB
Usable Memory 127MB


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. Mai 2010)

Was könnte beim flashen kaputt gehen, das so ne Meldung kommt?? Das einzige was mir noch einfällt, versuch nochmal die Batterie raus zu machen, nimm auch die Grafikkarte raus, alles ab was du nicht unbedingt brauchst. Also nur Speicher und Protessor und den Monitor an die onboard Graka anschließen, vieleicht hat eine andere defekte Hardware so einen negariven Einfuss auf das Board, beim CrosshairII ist nichts unmöglich einen Versuch ist es allesmal wert!!!


----------



## scream (21. Mai 2010)

Nein leider immer noch nichts.
Schon komisch. Das BIOS ist ja nun wieder in Ordnung und Hardwaredefekt wäre auch komisch weil bisher alles funktionierte.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. Mai 2010)

Das kling echt langsam ganz schön übel, muss ich sagen. Das absolut letzte was mir einfällt, ist aber nicht mehr als eine äuserst wage vermutung. Bist du vieleicht iregentwie and der Przessorkühler gekommen, daran gestoßen oder so?? Denn wenn man es genau nimmt sitzt der Ram Kontroller ja in der CPU, als bau sie mal aus überprüfe mal den sitzt der CPU und dann wieder rein damit. Wenn das jetzt auch nicht hilft, dann ist es wohl ein schweres Problem und du wirst das Mainboard wohl einschicken müssen, müsst ja noch garantie darauf sein, Sorry ich bin mit meiner weißheit am ende, viel Glück.


----------



## knoedelfan (22. Mai 2010)

Gelöscht von knoedelfan


----------



## scream (22. Mai 2010)

Jop sind sie.
Wenn er sie gar nicht erkennen würde, würde das Mainboard auch beim POST Meldung geben. Er erkennt aber auf jeden Fall das der RAM vorhanden ist, nur die Größe irgendwie nicht.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe soweit. Ich werde das Mainboard wohl nächste Woche einschicken.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (23. Mai 2010)

Hat zufällig jemand Probleme mit dem AHCI Modus, ich dachte ich hätte das Problem besteitigt aber nix da, ist zwar besser geworden mit dem Bluescreen beim ersten booten aber kommt dennoch hin und wieder vor. Hab jetzt  auf IDE umgeschallte jetzt scheints zu gehen muss die Sache aber noch beobachten.
Ich wollte demnächst mal ne SSD einbauen aber da muss man den AHCI Modus benutzen sonst geht der Trimm Befehl nicht und die Platte verliert mit der Zeit an Leistung, also falls jemand was weiß wäre super, danke im Vorraus!


----------



## Autokiller677 (23. Mai 2010)

Also ich hatte mal Probleme, als ich nachträglich auf AHCI umgestellt habe und in Windows mittels Registry Änderung auf AHCI geschaltet habe.
Wenn ich mit AHCI (oder RAID, hab beides schon gemacht) installiere, hab ich nie Probleme.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (23. Mai 2010)

Habs auch mit AHCI installiert, kann sein das es mit meiner Festplatte zusammen hängt aber nach HD Tune und den SMART Werten ist alles in ordnung mit ihr, hab irgentwie das Gefühl das die nicht richtig anläuft, ich hörs am Gereusch wenn ich auf IDE umstelle schein es keine Probleme zu geben aber wie gesagt muss die Sache noch beobachten, aber danke @Autokiller677 jetzt weiß ich wenigstens das es generell keine Probleme mit AHCI beim CrosshairII gibt und ich mir dei SSD beruhigt holen kann. Was ich auch beobachtet habe ist das ich weder Temperatur noch bei HD Tune die Health Werte auslesen kann, im IDE Modu geht es.


 edit: Was mir noch eingefallen ist, meine NB Temperatur liegt bei 62 Grad ich weiß das es noch unbednklich ist und das die NB's im allgemeinen recht heiß werden, hab aber irgentwo gelesen das es besser wäre den Kühler mal ab zu nehmen und das Wärmeleitpad mit guter Paste zu ersetzen. Hat das jemand schon gemacht und wie viel Grad hat es gebracht?


----------



## SXFreak (23. Mai 2010)

NB ist bei mir auch genauso heiß, gemessen mit KazeMaster. 
Knoedelfan hat mir dann davon abgeraten. Das stand mal in der PCGH,
das man beim Übertakten die Wärmeleitpads der NB tauschen sollte.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (23. Mai 2010)

ja genau da hab ich es auch gelesen, denke ich. Bei meinem letzten Mainboard, GA-MA78G-DS3H, habe ich es gemacht mit dem Effekt, null komma nix. Genau die gleichen Temperaturen und ich hab ne gute Paste genommen, Arctic Cooler MX3-15€ für 4g. Daher wollte ich halt erst mal fragen befor ich es mache obs überhaupt einen Sinn macht, na denn werd es dann auch mal sein lasse, danke.


----------



## HomeTPC (26. Mai 2010)

Hallo,
habe seit 2 Monaten einen neuen HTPC
Ich möchte gerne Cool & Quiet nutzen.
Im Bios 2402 ist es auf manuel
Energieoptionen stehen auf minimal.
CaQ ist auf aktuellen Stand

Trotzdem bleibt er bei 3Gh stehen. SiSoft Sandra meldet mir, das meine  CPU immer unter vollast läuft.

Was muß man noch beachten?


Gehäuse: Antec Fusion Remote Max
 Board:   ASUS Crosshair II Formula nForce   780a SLI Sockel AM2+ 
CPU:   AMD Phenom X4 II 945 95W
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L7 530W
Speicher: 2GB Corsair XMS2-6400 CL4 Kit DDR2-800
 OS: Windows XP SP3
Lüfter
Noctua 120mm Lüfter NF-S12B ULN-Series 
Noctua Gehäuse Lüfter NF-P14 FLX 
 Scythe Katana 3 CPU Kühler SCKTN-3000 

 nur mal So am Rande noch:

Temperaturen IDE bei 25 Grad Außentemperatur
CPU: 35 gradC
MB : 35 gradC

unter Last
CPU : 45 gradC
MB : 35 gradC


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. Mai 2010)

Ich sehen du benutzt winxp da brauchst du für C&Q extra einen Treiber, müsste aber auf der Mainboard CD einer drauf sein. Hir der Link zum Treiber:

http://support.amd.com/de/Pages/dyn...315-4b7a-9513-8988872368ec&ItemID=223&lang=de


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. Mai 2010)

Anderes Thema hat zufällig schon mal jemand die Soundkarte Supreme FXII in einen anderen PCIe Slot gesteckt, funktioniert die da auch oder braucht die ihren speziellen Slot? Weil aus Platz Problemen würde ich gerne sie weiter nach unten versetzen.


----------



## linber (26. Mai 2010)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Anderes Thema hat zufällig schon mal jemand die Soundkarte Supreme FXII in einen anderen PCIe Slot gesteckt, funktioniert die da auch oder braucht die ihren speziellen Slot? Weil aus Platz Problemen würde ich gerne sie weiter nach unten versetzen.



Hallo hulkhardy1,

ich habe in dem pcie slot die x-fi von creative stecken also müste die original soundkarte auch in einem anderen pcie sloto gehen.


----------



## Drapenot (26. Mai 2010)

linber schrieb:


> Hallo hulkhardy1,
> 
> ich habe in dem pcie slot die x-fi von creative stecken also müste die original soundkarte auch in einem anderen pcie sloto gehen.



passt die bei dir da rein? oO

die guten Soundkarten sind doch alle viel länger und würden dann doch wegen dem passiv kühler vom mainboard nicht hinpassen?
Zumindest sieht das bei mir so aus, kann das leider nicht testen oder will eher auch gar nicht bevor da nachher die Soundkarte nich hinpasst und ich die wieder umtauschen müsste!


----------



## linber (26. Mai 2010)

Drapenot schrieb:


> passt die bei dir da rein? oO
> 
> die guten Soundkarten sind doch alle viel länger und würden dann doch wegen dem passiv kühler vom mainboard nicht hinpassen?
> Zumindest sieht das bei mir so aus, kann das leider nicht testen oder will eher auch gar nicht bevor da nachher die Soundkarte nich hinpasst und ich die wieder umtauschen müsste!



hallo, drapenot

ich habe den Chipsatz wassergekühlt daher geht das


----------



## Drapenot (27. Mai 2010)

Ah okay, war schon verwundert.
Vieleicht kannst du mir gleich nochmal helfen.
Denkst du es ist möglich da etwas von dem Kühler abzusägen oder zu entfernen dass dann eine Soundkarte hinpasst oder wird dann die Kühlung für Board zu schlecht?


----------



## knoedelfan (27. Mai 2010)

Gelöscht von knoedelfan


----------



## Autokiller677 (27. Mai 2010)

Da der Chip ja so schon immer recht heiß ist, würde ich nicht auch noch den Kühler der Northbrigde kürzen, zumal der ja auch einen Teil der Wärme von der SB abführt, durch die Heatpipe.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. Mai 2010)

Ich hab momentan bei mir den IFX-14 runter genommen und die Corsair H50 Wasserkülung drauf gemacht und hinten am Gehäuse den 12mm Radiator dran gemacht. Mit dem Ergabniss das jetzt meine Northbridge 69 Grad heiß wird und den kleinen Chipsatzlüfter passt nicht drauf weil der Radiator im Weg ist, misst!! Ich verbaue jetzt intern noch einen Lüfter der irgentwie die NB anbläst das ich doch von den hohen Temps runter komm. Computer lieben lernen heißt, basteln lernen!!!


----------



## Drapenot (27. Mai 2010)

Naja was braucht man schon wirklich^^

Ich bastel halt auch in meinem Kopf sehr viel an meinem PC rum und probier und überlege was geht und was man machen könnte, daher hat mich das einfach mal interesiert!

Für alle die Keine H50 haben, probiert mal diesen extra Chipsatz Kühler vom Board andersrum drauf zu machen als es in der Board Anleitung drin ist, also das er die Luft von hinten holt.
Das hat bei mir mindestens 10°C gebracht da er so nicht mehr die heiße Luft vom CPU Kühler anzieht! Auch nur so konnte ich die Onboard auf 666/1666 übertakten. Wobei vieleicht mit MSI Afterburner noch was gehen würde, aber naja erstmal neues Gehäuse kaufen.

Hab mich für das Xigmatek Utgard entschieden ohne Fenster und ohne Mesh Seitengitter.


----------



## linber (27. Mai 2010)

[LEFT schrieb:
			
		

> Drapenot[/LEFT];1854626]Ah​ okay, war schon verwundert. Vieleicht kannst du mir gleich nochmal helfen.
> Denkst du es ist möglich da etwas von dem Kühler abzusägen oder zu entfernen dass dann eine Soundkarte hinpasst oder wird dann die Kühlung für Board zu schlecht?



ich würde nichts vom kühler absägen. die Kühlung ist meiner Meinung eh schon an der grenze und die Original Soundkarte hat doch auch einen sehr guten klang. ich habe mir die x-fi nur gekauft weil ich sie unbedingt haben wollte.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. Mai 2010)

Oh man bin ich froh das ich mir vor einem halben Jahr das Antec1200 geholt hab, da kann man intern noch einen 12mm Lüfterverbauen der vor der CPU sitzt, hab ich gemacht. NB 55 Grad nach 1 Stunde Prime. Mit dem IFX-14 hatte ich 61 Grad owohl der 2*120mm Lüfter drauf hatte.
Danke @Drapenot, normal muss man den Radiator rein blasend installieren mit derm Ergebnist das er die NB mit heißer Lufte anbläst, hab ihn jetzt gedreht und oh Wunder nur noch 55 Grad. Tja man lernt halt nie aus.


----------



## Drapenot (27. Mai 2010)

Kein Problem!
War auch schwer verwundert über den Unterschied und vorallem dass das Asus so wohl gar nich klar ist da man ihn immer gleich montiert sieht und nirgendwo anders rum.

Bei sowas muss man eben immer ein bischen rum testen^^
bei mir läuft es meißtens auf 53°C beim zocken 58°C und in Furmark höchstens 62°C
davor war es bei 69°C in Furmark ohne übertaktung
auserdem sollte das neue Gehäuse noch einen guten Airflow bringen, hab noch ein uraltes weißes (mitlerweile eher gelbes) Gehäuse oO bin froh das ich das bald los bin.

Und das Xigmatek Utgard sieht echt gut für mich aus. Oben kann ich den Radiotor für die GPU Only WaKü für 2 GPUs einbauen und hinten den von der Corsair H50

Aber vorher erstmal überhaupt eine GPU kaufen XD
hab mich jetzt fast für eine GT 240 entschieden die später dann die PhysX Karte wird. Die Fermis sind ja bis jetzt noch nicht so toll, ich warte da lieber noch ein bischen.

Edit: Seh grad das du eigentlich von der H50 redest
Jo man soll eigentlich reinblasen, allerdings ist das halt ne dumme Position zum reinblasen, wenn dann unten im Gehäuse montiern und von da reinblasen.
Stell dir das mal vor wenn du oben und hinten Radiotoren hast die reinblasen XD

Naja ich werd die H50 auch rausblasen lassen aber bei sowas muss man eben echt ausprobiern bis man die beste Lösung findet.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. Mai 2010)

Pass aber auf, ich hab 3*120mm oben und einen auf der Seite die rein blasen. Ich hab getestet hatte am Anfang nur die vorderen drei zum reinblasen und als ich noch zusätzlich den Setilichen reib blasen lies hab ich selbst da noch einen Temperaturunterschied bemerkt so um 3 Grad kühler. Wenn du dei H50 rein blasen lässt hast du das Problem natürlich nicht aber dann heizt er den innen Raum extrem auf. Du musst halt sehen was bei dir besser ist, wie du ja schon bemerkt hast, muss man so was austesten. Ich denke das ich jetzt die optimale Konfigeration gefunden hab aber das habe ich schon ein paar mal gedacht, was solls!


----------



## knoedelfan (27. Mai 2010)

Gelöscht von knoedelfan


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. Mai 2010)

Ah super Knoedel danke für den Tipp, was ich auch noch bemerkt habe, man ja 3 Temperatur Sensoren anschließen was ich auch getan habe und man kann die einzelnen Lüfter mit den Sensoren koppeln, ist aber leider festgelegt welcher Lüfter mit welchen Sensor zusammen arbeitet.


----------



## knoedelfan (27. Mai 2010)

Gelöscht von knoedelfan


----------



## hulkhardy1 (28. Mai 2010)

Zur allgemeinen Info, die Suprime FXII lässt sich nur in ihrem schwarzen PCIe Slot betreiben, in allen anderen PCIe Slots passt sie zwar rein funktioniert allerdings nicht. Muss ich mir wohl eine kaufen, schade eigenlich war ich mit ihrer Tonquallität zufrieden. Jemand eine Tipp welche gut ist, hab mich schon ewig nicht mehr mit Soundkarten beschäftigt. Meine letzte war die Creative Sound Blaster..... von 2002.


----------



## Merty (28. Mai 2010)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Zur allgemeinen Info, die Suprime FXII lässt sich nur in ihrem schwarzen PCIe Slot betreiben, in allen anderen PCIe Slots passt sie zwar rein funktioniert allerdings nicht. Muss ich mir wohl eine kaufen, schade eigenlich war ich mit ihrer Tonquallität zufrieden. Jemand eine Tipp welche gut ist, hab mich schon ewig nicht mehr mit Soundkarten beschäftigt. Meine letzte war die Creative Sound Blaster..... von 2002.



Könnte Dir evtl. meine Supreme FXII vermachen, da ich mir eine X-Fi reinsetzen will. Schicke mir doch mal ´ne PN was Du zum tauschen anzubieten hast 
Bin jetzt allerdings erstmal ein paar Tage geschäftl. unterwegs und komme warscheinlich erst am nächsten Wochenende wieder ins Forum. Also ein bissl Geduld solltest haben...


----------



## knoedelfan (28. Mai 2010)

Gelöscht von knoedelfan


----------



## hulkhardy1 (28. Mai 2010)

Ja, ne das ist Asus speziefisch, normal kannst du jede PCIe x1 Karte auch in jedem PCIe Slot betreiben ist kein Problem ob PCIe x16, x8, x4 oder halt x1 ist egal. Das liegt an der Suprime FXII. Wenn du eine PCIe x1 Karte in ein PCIe x16 Slot steckst bleibt halt einiges frei, hauptsache die ersten Datenleitungen und die Stromversorgung ist belegt. Das sind die ersten Leitungen bis zur kleine unterteilung, siehst du wenn du von oben drauf schaust. Der größere Teil des Slots sind nur die Elektrischen Leitungen bis maximal 16 wieviel du von den belegst ist vollig egal, ob jetzt 16 oder nur eine. @Merty du hast mich falsch verstanden, ich muss mir auch ne andere holen da ich meine Suprime nicht benutzen kann, aus dem Grund da der obere schwarze PCIe x1 Slot von meinem Radiator verdeckt wird und sich die Suprime nur in eben diesem Slot betreiben lässt.


----------



## knoedelfan (29. Mai 2010)

Gelöscht von knoedelfan


----------



## hulkhardy1 (2. Juni 2010)

So hab jetzt ne andere Karte eingebaut, hätte ja gern die Club 3D genommen aber die hat keinen Frontpanel Anschluss. Habe mich jetzt für die Creative X-Fi Xtreme Audio entschieden war sogar 10€ billiger als die Club. Hatte ein paar Probleme sie zum laufen zu bekommen, aber nachdem ich sie in den mittleren PCI Slot gesteckt hab läuft sie einwandfrei, keine Ahnung warum sie im unteren nicht richtig ging, Crosshair II halt. Klang ist echt herrvorragend um einiges besser als bei der SupremFX, hat sich für mich voll gehlohnt der Umstig.


----------



## knoedelfan (2. Juni 2010)

Gelöscht von knoedelfan


----------



## hulkhardy1 (4. Juni 2010)

Ok, hab nochmal gewechselt die Creative hat mich fast in den Wahnsinn getrieben absolut miese Treiber das muss ich Creative wirklich anlassten der Glanz vergangerer Jahre ist wohl vorbei. Hab mir jetzt die Asus Xonar DX gekauft, die Karte ist echt der Hammer was Sound betrifft hatte auch keinerlei Probleme mit dem Einbau oder mit den Treibern. Der Klang ist echt ohne gleichen hätte nie gedacht das sowas möglich ist.


----------



## knoedelfan (5. Juni 2010)

Gelöscht von knoedelfan


----------



## hulkhardy1 (5. Juni 2010)

Du hast ja bestimmt die zwei blauen  PCIe Slots genommen. Wenn du SLI testen willst musst du 3D Mark Vantage nehmen, das 06 ist dafür nicht so geeignet. Ich hab ja dein Netzteil in Verdacht das die zwei 285 nicht genug Strom bekommen, hab extra mal eine Thread aufgemacht was andere dazu meinen, zum Netzteil meine ich.

edit: Von den Werten her ist dein Netzteil nicht so schlecht, 24 Ampere auf der 12Volt Schiene ist ganz ok, es hätte aber besere Netzteil für die Kohle gegeben. Hast du mal versucht den 8 Pin Anschluss zu benutzen, du hast ja mal gsagt das du den 4 Pin dran hast, vieleicht bringt es bei dir ja was


----------



## knoedelfan (5. Juni 2010)

Gelöscht von knoedelfan


----------



## hulkhardy1 (5. Juni 2010)

Bei dual SLI unbedingt die zwei blauen benutzen, die haben nämlich 16 Leitungen und der mittlere weiße hat nur acht, da wunderts mich jetzt nichts. Hau doch mal dei  SSD in den weißen. Aber wenn die 285 ne breite Bauweiße hat und das haben die meisten dann bekommst du in den weißen keine Karte mehr rein. Verzwickte Sache das. Der 06 Benchmark ist eher CPU limitiert da kannst du mit mehr Grafikpower fast keine mehr Leistung erziehlen. Zieh dir mal Vantage von Futermark runter da wirst du ne toller Überraschung erleben mit deinem SLI aber auch nur wen du die blauen Slots nimmst. Ich meinte mit dem 8 Pin Anschluss den neben der CPU, du erinnerst dich da hatte wir es mal vor ein paar Posts dafon.


----------



## knoedelfan (6. Juni 2010)

Gelöscht von knoedelfan


----------



## hulkhardy1 (6. Juni 2010)

Du kannst aber auf keinen Fall die Ergebnisse von 06 und Vantage miteinander vergleichen. Über 22 Tausend Punkte bei Vantage ist schon enorm, ich hab da mit meiner völlig übertakteten 4890 gerade mal 1200Punkte, die ist ungefähr auf dem Nivo einer NV285. Also ist mit deinem Netzteil alles in ordnung. Ok, das mit der SSD verstehe ich total ist schon der Hammer die Übertragungswerte, schade ist es halt dennoch, denn wenn schon SLI mit 2 285.......aber dein System denke ich hat auch so genug Leistung, NEID, jetzt brauchst du noch ein Spiel das dein System voll ausreizt wie zum Beispiel Metro2033 oder änliche Konsorten.


----------



## Autokiller677 (6. Juni 2010)

Die 22k Punkte gehen schon in Ordnung für das SLi. Hier mal ein Ergebniss von meinem System, komplett am Limit mit allen Komponenten: Autokiller677's 12460 marks 3DMark Vantage - Performance run with GeForce GTX 275 @ 721/1257MHz
Generell kannst du ja mal bei Hwbot nach GTX285 SLI Ergebnissen suchen, es gibt immer ein paar Nerds die da unübertaktete Ergebnisse reinstellen.

EDIT: Bist gar nicht so schlecht dabei, gibt auch Leute die nur 14k Punkte haben: http://hwbot.org/hardware/videocard...GPU_1444&hardwareType=GPU&tabid=gpubenchmarks


----------



## knoedelfan (6. Juni 2010)

Gelöscht von knoedelfan


----------



## Autokiller677 (6. Juni 2010)

Braucht die CPU die 1,39V Vcore unter Last wirklich? Ich frag nur, weil es ja die Auto Einstellung ist. Wenn du den max. Vcore im BIOS senkst (bei mir z.B. 1,25V) sinkt auch der Vcore bie 800Mhz, dann spart man noch mal was.

Kann natürlich sein, dass die CPU für 3,4Ghz die 1,4V braucht, mein 940er braucht sogar 1,42 dafür, aber nur bench- und nicht primestable, aber meine CPU ist auch eine Krücke. Für die 3,7 bei dem 3DMV Run hab ich der 1,65V geben müssen^^ Ein bisschen gewagt unter Luft, aber sie hats überlebt, zum Glück.

Auch die NB und SB Spannung und alles kann ich bei mir problemlos auf den niedrigsten Wert setzen, genauso die RAM Spannung. Alles in allem spar ich im Idle ca. 30W und unter Last satte 80W. Lohnt sich also, da zu optimieren.


----------



## knoedelfan (6. Juni 2010)

Gelöscht von knoedelfan


----------



## Autokiller677 (6. Juni 2010)

Benchmarks bei hwbot sind nie auf alltagstauglichen Systemen (wer will schon dauernt LN2 nachkippen).
Mir ist auch klar, das ein nForce Chip nicht die Energiesparplattform ist, aber ich hab auch keine Lust mehr Energie zu verbrauchen als nötig. Kaputt machen kann man beim Undervolten nix, also hab ich einfach rumprobiert. Ab 1,22V kommt es zu sporadischen Bluescreens, ich hab jetzt 1,25 genommen und mit diesen Einstellungen seit über einem Jahr kein Problem. Beim übertakteten System kam es auch nach einigen Tagen immer wieder zu fehlern, deshalb hab ich davon mittlerweile abgesehen. 

Aber den Vcore senken seh ich als unkritisch, besonders da es richtig Energie spart, ungefährlich ist, die Temperaturen senkt und die Lebensdauer der Hardware verlängert (ok, das dürfte im unmessbaren Bereich liegen).

Aber da muss halt jeder für sich entscheiden, bei mir ist es schon deshalb sinnvoll, weil der PC mein relativ kleines Zimmer ordentlich aufheizt (im Mom. sitz ich hier bei 27°C rum) und ich unnötige Wärme vermeiden will. 

Wie gesagt, persönliche Entscheidung.

Zu den Spannungen: Lt. AMD sind 1,35V die Standart Spannung für einen 940er wie bei mir, aber weniger kann nix kaputt machen. Wie genau C&Q arbeitet weiß ich nicht, aber ich habe es noch bei keinem System erlebt, dass die Spannung bei manueller Einstellung dann höher wurde, eher niedriger. Bei manchen Boards kann es auch passieren, dass bei manueller Spannung gar nix mehr geht, weil die C&Q nicht mit manuellen Einstellungen verbinden können. Unser CIIF kann ja auch bei OC kein C&Q mehr, manche Boards könnnens, hängt immer vom Board ab.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (6. Juni 2010)

Wenn du über den Referenztakt übertaktest und den Multi auf auto lässt funktioniert C&Q ohne Probleme. Ich hab meinen Referenztakt momentan auf 244 und den Multi auf auto alles kein Problem nur C1E hab ich abgeschalltet mach bei mir Probleme aber das soll sowieso nur 2 bis 5 Watt weniger bringen.


----------



## knoedelfan (6. Juni 2010)

Gelöscht von knoedelfan


----------



## Autokiller677 (6. Juni 2010)

Jop, übertakten bin ich mittlerweile auch von weg.
Mit C1E hatte ich auch Probleme, alle Videos haben bei mir geruckelt, also ists jetzt aus.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (6. Juni 2010)

Betagtes Board oder nicht wird von Asus immernoch Hergestellt gibt wohl immer noch genug Abnehmer. Ich liebe es halt durch Tage, Wochen und Monate langes rumprobieren die Grenzen meines Systems kennen zu lernen. @knoedelfan wenn du über den Referenztakt übertaktest dann stell den HT multi runter so das er nicht über 1800 kommt dann müsste deine SSD im Slot funktionieren.


----------



## knoedelfan (6. Juni 2010)

Gelöscht von knoedelfan


----------



## Autokiller677 (6. Juni 2010)

Wundert mich das das Flackern dann weggeht, weil die Brücke ja für mehr Bandbreite sorgt...
Naja, in Spielen wird man den Unterschied kaum merken, 700Pkt kann man wenn man sehr großzügig ist ja noch fast als Messungenauigkeit abtun. Da hat man vllt 1-2fps weniger.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (6. Juni 2010)

Stimmt @knoedelfan man müsste alle relevanten Informationen zusammen fassen. Wenn ich so auf die Hits bei unserem Thread schaue sind jetzt fast 70.000 als ich vor ein paar Wochen angefangen habe hir zu posten als ich das Board gekauft hatte waren es in etwar 60.000. Ich will damit sagen ist sind immer noch sehr viel User auf der suche nach Informationen über das Board eben weil es so zickig ist aber auch sehr schnell und wenn es mal läuft dann woooow....!


----------



## knoedelfan (6. Juni 2010)

Gelöscht von knoedelfan


----------



## drdealgood (6. Juni 2010)

@knoedelfan

Da muss doch mehr gehen bei dem 285er Gespann 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder sind 275er und 285er so nahe beieinander ?

P.S. In der Nvidia-Systemsteuerung schon auf "Hohe Leistung" umgestellt ?


----------



## knoedelfan (6. Juni 2010)

Gelöscht von knoedelfan


----------



## drdealgood (6. Juni 2010)

Hmm, habe die Dreier-Brücke drauf, zum Glück keinerlei Probleme 

Wenn die runter ist, dann bekomme ich "mecker" 

Aber wie gesagt, bei mir keinerlei Problem wenn die Brücke drauf ist


----------



## hulkhardy1 (6. Juni 2010)

Was heißt die dreier Brücke, hast du drei Grafikkarten drin und wenn ja benutzt du dann eine als Physix? Knoedelfan benutzt nur einen blauen und den weißen Slot, der weiße hat ja nur 8 Leitungen deswegen kannst du eure Ergebnisse nicht so mit einander vergleichen.


----------



## knoedelfan (6. Juni 2010)

Gelöscht von knoedelfan


----------



## drdealgood (6. Juni 2010)

Nein, NUR 2 GTX 275 in den blauen Slots, die Dreier-Brücke ist nur drauf, weil die stabiler ist als diese "Labber-Spaghetti-SLi-Brücke" (System liegt offen rum)

Macht in den Benches und beim Spielen keinerlei Unterschied, ob 2er oder 3er Brücke drauf 

@knoedelfan

Alle was OC war auf nominal zurück  menno Schade


----------



## knoedelfan (6. Juni 2010)

Gelöscht von knoedelfan


----------



## drdealgood (7. Juni 2010)

Hmm, die DOSE rennt jetzt, ich glaube seit über einem Monat, so wie unten aufgeführt ohne jedes Problem super stabil, auch Dank Deinen Erfahrungswerten 

Ich lass die mal so rennen, ist ja eh nicht meiner


----------



## hulkhardy1 (7. Juni 2010)

@knoedelfan wenn du mal zeitl und lust hast könntest du mir mal einen Gefallen tun und deine zwei 285 nur aus test Gründen in dei zwei blauen Slots stecke und dann einmal Vantage laufen lassen, denn nach meiner Erfahrung verlierst du mit 8 Leitungen mindestens 10 Prozen an leistung. Allerdings hab ich das mal mit meinem alten Gigabyte Board gestestet aber das hatt Crossfire. Weiß jetzt nich genau ob man das 1 zu 1 mit einem SLI und Nvidia System vergleichen kann aber ich denke schon. Wenn du keine Lust hast das zu machen ist schon ok, war nur so ne Idee von mir.


----------



## Drapenot (7. Juni 2010)

knoedelfan schrieb:


> Allerdings muss ich euch berichten, daß das nur mit dem älteren BIOS 2402 so funktioniert.
> 
> Das BIOS 2509 hat mir beim Coo&Quite-Modus Probleme bereitet. Da lief der Prozessor
> plötzlich nur noch festgenagelt auf 2700Mhz und C&Q war nicht mehr wirksam.
> ...



Das kann ich nur bestätigen! Hatte auch mal zum Test das 2509 drauf, bin jetzt aber wieder beim alten, ist einfach angenehmer für die Ohren^^

Das 2509 sollte man nur benutzen wenn man einen X6 hat oder einen gekauft hat. Hoffentlich kommt da irgendwann noch einmal ein neues Bios!


----------



## knoedelfan (7. Juni 2010)

Gelöscht von knoedelfan


----------



## knoedelfan (7. Juni 2010)

Gelöscht von knoedelfan


----------



## Dalmotin (7. Juni 2010)

Guten Abend zsm. 

Ich habe mich bereits durch den halben Thread gelesen, und habe nun, bzgl. meiner Rams bzw. meiner Bios Version ernsthafte Kopfschmerzen! 


Ersteinmal im voraus: Ich kenne mich bzgl. Computer Einstellungen im Bios nicht bzw kaum aus! Dies ist mein erstes System, dass ich komplett selbst, mit meinen damals 16 Jahren, "gebastelt" habe! 

Ich bin vor 2 Tagen mit meinem System in ein neues Gehäuse "umgezogen" und habe mir dabei direkt noch einmal 4GB ram dazu bestellt, exakt die gleichen Rams die ich davor auch hatte (siehe Signatur).
Ich hatte die alten Rams in den Slots A1 sowie B1 (blau) installiert.
Demnach habe ich die exakt gleichen, neuen, Rams "dazu" gesteckt -> A2 & B2 natürlich . Doch beim hochfahren tut sich ausser "DET DRAM" auf dem LCD Poster nichts! Die neuen Riegel habe ich bereits getestet, solang ich nur 1 oder 2 Riegel, ob "alt" (9Monate) und "neu" gemischt oder nicht ist egal, solang nur 2 Riegel auf dem Board installiert sind läuft der Rechner ohne Zicken! :> ...

Nun meine Frage: Kann mir jemand sagen/helfen was ich im Bios o.ä. einstellen muss, dass meine 8GB statt 4GB laufen? Das einzige was ich sicher verstanden habe ist, dass die Speicher dann auf "nur" 800MHz laufen, wass jedoch in der Performence keinen gravierenden Unterschied macht! (Wenn die neuen Riegel funktionieren werde ich natürlich ein 64bit System aufspielen...!)

Es handelt sich bei den Speichern um: 
- OCZ DDR2-RAM 4GB PC1066 CL5 OCZ 2x2GB KIT (original Handelsverpackung)
- Produktnummer: OCZ2RPR10664GK
- Die neuen und alten Riegel sind auch laut Aufkleber (Ja, die Seriennummer unterscheidet sich natürlich bei allen 4 Riegeln...) exakt gleich, bis auf eine Ausnahme! Oben rechts auf dem Aufkleber ist die genannte Betriebsspannung unterschiedlich! 
Zitat, alte Riegel: "5-5-5 @ 2.2v" und auf den neuen Riegeln: "5-5-5 @ 2.1-v"

Meine aktuelle Bios Version ist 1904 (Habe diese alte Version, da ich damit keinerlei beschwerden hatte - never touch a running system!), sollte ich das Bios evtl. flashen?

Ich hoffe ich konnte mein Problem vermitteln, bin etwas unsicher wie ich das bescheiben soll!

mfg ReVo


----------



## knoedelfan (7. Juni 2010)

Gelöscht von knoedelfan


----------



## hulkhardy1 (7. Juni 2010)

Als erste überprüfe deine Ram Teimings, als Spannung manuell auf 2.1 V und vorallem die Commandrare von 1T auf 2T schallten. Aber es gibt da ne besonderheit bei unserem Board, wenn du ne Hardware Veränderung machst kann es sein wie bei dir das er hängen bleibt. Dann must du den Netztschallter am Netzteil ausmachen 15 Warten dann wieder einschallte, dann den Powerknopf am Gehäuse drücke. Es ist möglich das du die Prozedur mehr mal wiederholen musst bis er startet aber wenn er mal läuft dan gehts ohne Problem auch beim nächsten Start, ist wie ne starthilfe beim Auto, will auch net immer gleich,hehhe.

@ knoedelfan hat natürlich recht mit dem Bios!
Und danke das du dich gleich an die Arbet gemacht hast. Deine Ergebnisse haben mich schon überrascht hätte nicht gedacht das nur die Hälfte an Leitungne als 8 Stück und damit die Hälfte an Bandbreite so wenig ausmacht. Warum das damals bei mir mehr waren, lag glaube ich daran das die Karte nur 512MB hatt und Daten in den Ram ausgelagert hatte und sie damit auch mehr Bandbreite gebraucht hat als deine.

Hätte da noch ne Frage, waren die Bildschwierigkeiten verschwunden die du vorher mit der Brücke hattest? Weil ich denke das du vorher nicht mehr übertakten konntest lag nicht an der SSD, weil die schluckt maximal 10 Watt sondern das du en weißen und den blauten Slot benutzt hast, weil im Handbuch steht auch das man das bei zwei Karten nicht machen soll, vieleicht mag das unsere "Kleine Zicke" einfach nicht.


----------



## Dalmotin (7. Juni 2010)

ersteinmal Danke für die wirklich schnellen Antworten! 

Habe das Bios auf 2402 geflasht und die Timings, wie von hulkhardy geraten, eingestellt.

Habe danach die zweiten 4GB Ram eingebaut und rund 10mal den Rechner neu gestartet! (Netzschalter aus & gewartet bis kein Strom mehr auf dem Board ist - Lichter aus usw. und danach wieder eingeschaltet)

Nach wie vor bleibt der Rechner unmittelbar nach dem Start bei "DET DRAM" stehen.

Sollte ich noch irgendwelche Chipsatztreiber o.ä. aktualisieren?

mfg


----------



## hulkhardy1 (7. Juni 2010)

Hast du schon mal ein Biosreset versucht, aber ich denke das wirds wohl auch nicht bringen aber versuch es mal. Ich mein den kleinen leuchtenden Knopf hinten oben am Board. Kann nich mehr os richtig denken, hau mich aufs Ohr vieleicht fällt mir noch was ein, oder knoedelfan hat ne Idee ist hir unser Ram spezialist.


----------



## SXFreak (7. Juni 2010)

@Dalmotin

Hab den gleichen Ram @1,8V am laufen. 2,1V sind doch laut SPD für 1066MHZ gedacht.

Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit dem X6 auf unserem Board? Übertakten?


----------



## drdealgood (8. Juni 2010)

@Dalmotin

Bei der "BIOS-Anlern-Prozedur" das Netzteil komplett von der Versorgung trennen, also nicht nur "ausmachen" sondern die Spannungsversorgung ganz trennen (Stecker ab vom Netzteil)  und warten bis die kleinen "Gimmik-Lichter" auf der Platine auch wirklich alle ausgegangen sind, also sich die Kondensatoren weitesgehend entladen haben. Dann nach so 20-30 Sekunden Spannung wieder drauf (Stecker ans NT, aber noch nicht starten) nochmal ein bisschen warten (ELKOS laden lassen 10 Sek.) und dann das Triebwerk starten  

Wie schon geschrieben, kann es sein, dass Du mehrfach so vorgehen musst bis das Board wieder bootet, unser Mainboard ist leider eine "Zicke" 

Dann noch an die "üblichen Verdächtigen" denken, Du hast zwar ein gutes Netzteil, aber es kann ja sein, dass es die zweiten Bänke nicht schafft aufzuschalten.

Mal alle anderen Verbraucher abziehen, nur CPU, Rams und Graka lassen und es so mal probieren.


----------



## drdealgood (8. Juni 2010)

Agrr 

Habe gerade mal in der QVL nachgeschaut, laut Asus laufen speziell diese Speichermodule NICHT in "Vollbestückung"  also reiner Zufall wenns geht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## knoedelfan (8. Juni 2010)

Gelöscht durch knoedelfan


----------



## drdealgood (8. Juni 2010)

So wie ich Ihn verstehe, geht es erst mal NUR um das reine hardwaremässige booten, da müssten ja die 8 GB angezeigt werden.

Er schreibt ja auch, dass Er erst dann auf 64 Bit gehen will, aber unser "Schatzi-Mainboard" bootet ja erst gar nicht mit der "Vollbestückung" und wirft einen Post mit Speicherfehler aus.

Der laut QVL ja dann auch normal wäre.


----------



## Dalmotin (8. Juni 2010)

Zu den Fragen:

- Ja, ich habe die Rams bereits auf 800MHz eingestellt!

- 1.8V? Ich habe sie im Moment auf 2.1V laufen - Werde das gleich mal probieren! Edit: Auf 1.8V hat sich nichts geändert! Und Auf 2 Bänken laufen die Rams seit 9 Monaten ja ohne Probleme, auf AUTO ohne Fehlermeldungen :x

- Zu dem aus und einschalten: Ich habe hinten am Netzteil den Schalter umgelegt, so dass nach ~5sek keine Lämpchen mehr auf dem Board leuchten!

- Win 7 32bit, ja ich laufe im Moment noch auf 32bit & ich weiß das ich damit nur 4GB Ram, bzw abzgl. der Graka nur 3,3GB Ram nutzen kann! Wie gesagt, wenn alle 4 Riegel auf dem Board laufen würde ich das 64bit System aufspielen!

- Bios reset etc. hatte ich bereits versucht, bevor ich hier gefragt habe! 

Edit: Die Rams laufen jetzt auf 5-5-5-15 @ 1.8v

mfg


----------



## drdealgood (8. Juni 2010)

Verweise nochmals auf die Asus Homepage (QVL) die Aussagt das Deine Speicher NICHT in Vollbestückung auf dem Board laufen


----------



## drdealgood (8. Juni 2010)

Edit: Die Rams laufen jetzt auf 5-5-5-15 @ 1.8v

Die  8 GB also, richtig ?

 SUUUUUPPPERRRRRRRRR 


Dann ist die QVL ja auch nur Makulatur


----------



## Dalmotin (8. Juni 2010)

Achso, damit mein ich nicht alle 4 Riegel, sondern dass ich diese Einstellungen im Moment habe, mit 2 Riegeln! Sorry, unklar ausgedrückt! 


@ SXFreak, hast du 2 oder 4 Riegel eingebaut? Hast in deiner Signatur ja 8GB - also 4 Riegel? Wenn ja, mit welchen Einstellungen außer 1,8v laufen sie bei dir?


----------



## knoedelfan (8. Juni 2010)

Gelöscht von knoedelfan


----------



## drdealgood (8. Juni 2010)

Schade  hab gedacht jetzt hast Du es 

@knoedelfan

Wenn er im BIOS SLi-Ready-Memory hat müssten die 64M organisiert sein, hat er es nicht sind die dann ja wohl wie auch meine mit 128M organisiert.

Habe auch schon bei OCZ geschaut, scheint ein Geheimniss zu sein wie die die Module bestücken 

So wie ich das gelesen habe hat der SXFreak aber andere OCZ Speicher wie Du, kann man dann wohl kaum die Einstellungen auf Deine Speicher anwenden.


----------



## knoedelfan (8. Juni 2010)

Gelöscht von knoedelfan


----------



## drdealgood (8. Juni 2010)

Jetzt verstehe ich gar nix mehr 

meinte diese Überlegungen von Dir:





Hallo drdealgood

*Warum* Du dieses "SLI-Ready Memory" *nicht angezeigt bekommst* ist wohl eher
die richtige Vermutung........

Vieleicht liegt´s daran, das Deine Speichermodule mit 128x8 organisiert sind.
Meine sind ja "nur" mit 64x8 organisiert.

*"SLI-Ready Memory"* bedeutet wohl *"Zusammenfassung"*.

Also wird wohl *64x8* zu der *Gesamtsumme* von *128x8* zusammengefasst.

Du hast *bereits* pro Modul *128x8; *also braucht da *nichts zusammengefasst* werden.
Das BIOS reagiert hierbei wohl absolut richtig. Das spricht für die BIOS-Version 2402!!
*(Der Gegenbeweis wäre dann: Es gibt keine DDR2 SDRAM 256x8 Speichermodule)!*

*Reine Spekulation*....... Aber zumindest die Rechnung funktioniert und auch die techn. Begründung 

Aber ich kann Dich trösten! *SLI-Ready Memory* bringt rein garnichts an Geschwindigkeit...
Egal ob´s nun verfügbar ist oder eben auch nicht.







Daraus würde ich schliessen, wenn 64M Module, "SLi-Ready-Memory" im BIOS verfügbar und bei 128M Modulen halt nicht.

Oder ist Deine obige Vermutung nicht richtig ?


----------



## Dalmotin (8. Juni 2010)

So, ich habe mal meinen besten Freund Goooogle gefragt!

Ergebnis: *link* | *link* | *link* 
Zitat "*Technische Daten: *... Latenzzeiten: 5-5-5-18 · ... · Organisation: 64M x8 · ... · ... OCZ2RPR10664GK"


Und zu SLI-Ready im Bios: Ich könnte es aktivieren, ist aber, standartmäßig disabled!


Kann mir bzw. uns diese neue(n) Erkentniss(e) irgendwie weiterhelfen?


----------



## knoedelfan (8. Juni 2010)

Gelöscht durch knoedelfan


----------



## Dalmotin (8. Juni 2010)

So, 8GB laufen nicht.

Meine 4GB laufen jetzt auf 800, SLI Optimal,  5-5-5-15 @ 2.100V (wobei die Timings auf AUTO gestellt sind!)


----------



## knoedelfan (8. Juni 2010)

Gelöscht durch knoedelfan


----------



## Dalmotin (8. Juni 2010)

Welche Rams könntet ihr denn empfehlen? (Für eine 8gb besetzung!)


----------



## knoedelfan (8. Juni 2010)

Gelöscht durch knoedelfan


----------



## Dalmotin (8. Juni 2010)

Och bin kein OC'ler, von daher macht mir das schonmal nichts aus! 

Und zum Preis, meine jetzigen haben im Sommer 68€ gekostet... und seit Januar kosten sie rund 120€ 

Werde mir jetzt zumindest mal mein 64bit System aufspielen... Hoffentlich klappt das wenigstens mal ohne Probleme


----------



## knoedelfan (8. Juni 2010)

Gelöscht durch knoedelfan


----------



## drdealgood (8. Juni 2010)

@knoedelfan

Habe mich da wohl missverständlich ausgedrückt 

Ich dachte halt wie folgt 

Wenn Du nix weisst, wie ist sich Modul organisiert, dann schau mal in das BIOS rein  Hast Du SLi-Ready, dann werden es wohl 64M sein  Ist dieses nicht der Fall, stecken 128M überall


----------



## knoedelfan (8. Juni 2010)

Gelöscht durch knoedelfan


----------



## SXFreak (8. Juni 2010)

@ Dalmotin


Bei mir laufen diese Riegel 

OCZ Platinum XTC Edition DIMM Kit 4GB PC2-8500U CL5-5-5-18 (DDR2-1066) (OCZ2P10664GK) bei Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals

in Vollbestückung mit 1,8V bei 800 MHZ , 4-5-5-13, TRC 20,ganged, SLI ready ist aus.


Edit:  Sehe gerade, das wir nicht den gleichen RAM haben......


----------



## hulkhardy1 (9. Juni 2010)

Super @knoedelfan für dein neues Ergebniss, könntest du bei diesen Ergebnissen auch bitte die Temperraturen posten und wenn es geht und du es gemacht hast ob diese Einstellungen auch Prime95 stabiel sind. Du näherst dich der 25 000'er Grenze, echt top. Wenn du zufällig noch ne NV 8600GT aufwärts hast kannst du sie in den weißen Slot stecken, sie aber nicht im SLI Verbund laufen lassen sondern sie als PhysiX Karte nutzen dann müssten dein Punkte in Vantage auch nochmal um einiges steigen. Du müsstest dazu Ageia PhsiX Prperties starten da kannst du dann auswählen welche Grafikkarte die Berechnungen machen soll.


----------



## drdealgood (9. Juni 2010)

@hulkhardy1

Ne 8600er bringt leider fast gar nix  habe es gerade ausprobiert 

Wird auch sofort von der Nvidia-Systemsteuerung (197.13) erkannt, dann kann man die als PhysX-Karte definieren, läuft dann auch so, aber die ist wohl zu schwach auf der Brust um da wirklich einen Schub zu bringen 

@Dalmotin

Jetzt kannst Du aber bestimmt die Timings der Speicher locker auf 4-4-4-12 setzen, ist dann halt was schneller. Ja, mit den 8 GB weiss ich eigentlich nicht so recht ob das wirklich nötig ist wenn ich mir so die Speicherauslastung anschaue, dümpelt immer so Träge zwischen 13-17 % rum. Waren halt zu dem Zeitpunkt günstig die Dinger (70,- pro Kit) da habe ich halt zugeschlagen, Aua.


----------



## drdealgood (9. Juni 2010)

@knoedelfan

Leere mal den cache von 3D Mark Vantage 

Dann müsste noch "a bissl was gehn" 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## knoedelfan (9. Juni 2010)

Gelöscht durch knoedelfan


----------



## drdealgood (9. Juni 2010)

Da bin ich aber fast sicher, dass Du ein Cache-Ordner hast 

Du siehst den nur wahrscheinlich NOCH nicht 

Stell mal in den Ordneroptionen die "verdeckten Dateien" auf sichtbar


----------



## knoedelfan (9. Juni 2010)

Gelöscht durch knoedelfan


----------



## Autokiller677 (10. Juni 2010)

Ich melde mich hier noch mal.
Ich glaube, so langsam bekomme ich das Board richtig in den Griff. Mein System läuft jetzt mit 3,4GHz / NB auf 2,4. Vcore auf 1,4V, RAM auf 1,8, der Rest im Moment auf Auto, da werd ich noch mal die minimalen Werte rauskitzeln. Bisher 32h Primestable, ich warte jetzt noch die 48 ab und fang dann an die Spannungen auf ein Minimum zu drücken.

Oder vllt geht ja noch ein bisschen Takt, muss ich mal sehn. Auf jeden fall wächst mir das Board immer mehr ans Herz


----------



## knoedelfan (10. Juni 2010)

Gelöscht durch knoedelfan


----------



## Autokiller677 (10. Juni 2010)

Bisher hatte ich C&Q auch immer an, nur mit C&Q zeigt das OC ja leider keine Wirkung, oder hat sich das mit einem der neuen BIOSe geändert?


----------



## knoedelfan (10. Juni 2010)

Gelöscht durch knoedelfan


----------



## Dalmotin (10. Juni 2010)

Dalmotin schrieb:


> [...]
> Werde mir jetzt zumindest mal mein 64bit System aufspielen... Hoffentlich klappt das wenigstens mal ohne Probleme



Nachdem Windoof mich so viele nerven wie schon lange nicht mehr gekostet hat, bin ich wieder online... *mit microsoft Fähnchen schwing*

Habe eine 1TB Festplatte, aufgeteilt in 4 Partitonen. 1 Fürs System, 1 für div. andere Programme, 1 für Medien und 1 für Spiele...

Dachte es reicht, nur das System zu formatieren... Nein, windows meckert beim 1 Systemstart, dass der gewählte Datenträger nicht vor der Installation formatiert wurde... O_o ... die Installation lief natürlich erst komplett, nachdem ich meine ganze Plate formatiert habe !

Ja, das hat mit unserem Crosshair nichts zu tun, aber ich musste mich jetzt irgendwo über Windows aufregen... konnte mich ja zusammenreißen nicht ausfallend zu werden

Hat jemand einen Link für die 64bit, win7 Version von AISuite etc.? Ich werd über google nicht fündig, bzw mir fehlt langsam die Lust... :>

mfg xD


----------



## Rodny (10. Juni 2010)

Unser MB hat von Chip eine Empfehlung bekommen:
Sockel AM2+: Die Spar-Alternative für AMD-Begeisterte - Intel & AMD: Die besten und günstigsten Mainboards - CHIP Online


----------



## knoedelfan (10. Juni 2010)

Gelöscht durch knoedelfan


----------



## drdealgood (10. Juni 2010)

Na, zum Glück sind mir die Aussentemperaturen völlig egal 

Habe eine "Spezial-Kühlung" im Compiezimmer hängen 

Da kann mich C&Q mal und die Asus-Dose bleibt OC 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## knoedelfan (11. Juni 2010)

Gelöscht durch knoedelfan


----------



## drdealgood (11. Juni 2010)

Och, dass Compie-Zimmer ist eh ne Rumpelkammer da ist "schön" nicht wichtig  das Ding hängt extra auf halber Höhe, damits besser auf die Dosen draufstrahlt 

Im Wohn-und Schlafzimmer sind die Dinger "in schön und silber-schwarz" ordendlich und verdeckt montiert


----------



## AMDGunni (11. Juni 2010)

endlich einen Thread gesichtet der sich um das Crosshair II "dreht"
ich hab nämlich probleme mit der beiliegenden Soundkarte Supreme FX II.
die soundausgabe ist immer mit störgeräuschen verbunden, knacksen usw.
Sowohl unter Win XP + Win 7

Installiert ist se im ersten PCI-E slot (schwarz) 
aktuelle Treiber sind drauf 
Mobo-Bios: 2402
CPU: 955BE C3
NT: BQ 420 watt
RAM: 2x1GB MDT 6-5-5-15 + 2x2GB Geil 6-5-5-15 bei 2T und 1,84V

jemand nen lösungsvorschlag?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (11. Juni 2010)

Störgeräusche können viele Ursachen haben, Netzteil was ich aber bei nicht glaube den das be quiet ist gut. Hast du den Frontpanel Anschluss dran? Hast du ne Funkmaus oder Tastatur? Kann auch von deinen Boxen kommen, welche benutzt du?

So ich habe es getan!!!
Nach dem es ja in letzter Zeit recht warm geworden ist und meine Northbidge Temperatur auf 64 Grad gestigen ist, habe ich mich entlich entschlossen und den Mainboarkühler abmontiert um wie in der PCGH Print empfohlen das Wärmeleitpad unter der NB und der SB zu ersetzen, das Pad auf den Spannungswandlern habe ich gelassen.

Ich habe Arctic Cooler MX3 Paste benutzt, was soll ich sagen die Temperaturen sind von 64 Grad auf derzeit 56 Grad gefallen. 8 Grad finde ich jetzt schon enorm für mich hat sich der Aufwand gelohn und ich kann es auf jeden Fall weiter empfehlen es bringt doch einiges.


----------



## drdealgood (11. Juni 2010)

@hulkhardy1

Verrate mir bitte, bitte, womit ich die NB-Temp. auslesen kann, oder ist das, dass was Everest als MCP angibt ?


----------



## Dalmotin (11. Juni 2010)

Die Störgeräusche könnten auch an deinem Headset liegen, ich habe z. B. ein Fiepen auf meinem alten HS gehört, wenn in näherer Umgebung (10m, auch durch die Wand O.o) telefoniert wurde!


----------



## AMDGunni (11. Juni 2010)

es ist kein Headset dran!
ganz normal Line Out auf ein Logitech X-540 soundsystem
Frontpanel ist dran, aber erst seit umbau in ein neues CoolerMaster Gehäuse
Die Störungen waren aber auch ohne Frontpanel und vor dem umbau schon da.

weitere HW-Ausstattung

Graka: ATI AIW x1900 
Sound: Creative SB Live (als übergangslösung aber nich win7 x64 fähig )
PCI-erweiterungskarte USB 2.0 in PCI 1


----------



## Autokiller677 (11. Juni 2010)

@drdealgood
MCP ist meines Wissens die SB.
Ich meine PC Probe sollte es auf jeden Fall anzeigen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (11. Juni 2010)

Ne, MCP ist die Northbridge und Nein, PC ProbeII zeigt diese Temperatur nicht an obwohl es einen Temperatur Sensor dafür gibt. Kein Ahnung warum Asus das so gemcht hat, einer der Merkwürdigkeiten von Asus beim CrosshairII. Du musst Everest benutzen, (MCP)!! edit: Wir haben mit unserem Thread die 70.000 Hit's geknackt!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## drdealgood (11. Juni 2010)

OK, Danke  die hängt bei mir auch so zwischen 62-64 wenn nix zu tun ist  kann aber auch deutlich über 70 gehen, sobald "Action" angesagt ist


----------



## hulkhardy1 (11. Juni 2010)

Hast du den kleine zusatz Kühler nicht montiert der bei unserem Board dabei ist? ich konnte das nicht weil mein Radiator im Weg war. 70 Grad ist schon ne Menge, ich glaub bis 75 Grad ist sie von Asus spezifiziert.


----------



## AMDGunni (11. Juni 2010)

also um es zu resumieren 
alle die hier die Supreme FX II auf dem crosshair II einsetzen, haben kene Probleme mit der Soundausgabe !
soll heissen, klarer sound ?


----------



## Autokiller677 (11. Juni 2010)

Jop, ich hab keine Probleme. Der klang haut einen natürlich nicht weg, aber rauschen oder ähnliches kann ich nicht beklagen.


----------



## Drapenot (12. Juni 2010)

Naja ich hab manchmal ein knacksen, kann aber nicht sagen woran das genau liegt. Kommt bei dem Sound Treiber eigentlich irgendwann mal noch eine Version die nicht Beta ist?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (12. Juni 2010)

Hatte auch nie Probleme als ich die SuprimeFX noch in betrieb hatte, klar ist halt onboard Sound aber sonst.... Hab mir dann die Asus Xonar DX gekauft, echt genialer Sound, schon um einiges besser als die Supreme. Nur falls du ne Alternative suchst!


----------



## drdealgood (12. Juni 2010)

@hulkhardy1

Wenn ich den Zusatzlüfter montiere wirds noch wärmer, ist zwar Bizar, ist aber so  mal davon abgesehen, dass der tierisch laut ist (bei 60% Geschwindigkeit gehts gerade so)  Der soll ja auch laut Handbuch nur bei einer WAKÜ montiert werden 

Jetzt drückt ja der EKL die Abwärme die an den Finnen aufsteigt, weg 

Wenn ich die Klima anmache, gibts eh kein Problem mehr, dass Asus-System liegt ja offen rum und der kalte Luftstrom geht da drauf 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (12. Juni 2010)

Ist auch mal ne Idee aber wie sieht es mit dem einstauben aus? Wenn ich bei meinem Antec 1200 einmal im Monat die Staubfilter reinige, oh man was da rauskommt. Muss aber schon zugeben das ist mal ne Heise Nummer wie du dein PC betreibst, Platzprobleme, Wärmestau.......Fehlanzeige!!! Ich könnte dir halt nur empfehlen die Wärmeleitpads unter der NB mit guter Paste zu ersetzen aber wie schon gepostet die kann laut Asus 75 Grad heiß werden also alles im grünen bei dir. edit: Lass gerade seit ner halben Stunde PRIME95 laufen und hab auf der NB gerade 53 Grad.


----------



## drdealgood (12. Juni 2010)

Hmm, habe ein bisschen Angst das Ding runter zu nehmen, da ich mich für einen "Grobmotoriker" halte 

Das Asus-System ist das von meiner Holden und für mich zum "ausprobieren", ich bin leider ein "Fremdgänger" habe für mich eine i7-Dose, die ist aber NOCH in einem Gehäuse 

Einstauben, alle 2 Wochen mal den dicken Staubsauger ran und gut is


----------



## drdealgood (12. Juni 2010)

@hulkhardy1

So bringts 10 Grad weniger auf die NB, bei 60% Lüfterdrehzahl  und ist nix zu hören 

Auch zum Glück keinen negativen Einfluss auf die CPU-Temp 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Agrr, da kann ich ja schon wieder den Staubsauger rausholen


----------



## hulkhardy1 (12. Juni 2010)

Na also, super Idee mit dem Zusatzlüfter! Ja stimmt ne kleine Fummellei ist das schon. Auf der SB und NB gehts noch da sind Schrauben dran aber  beim Spannungswandler da wo du den Lüfter dran gemacht hast sind so Plastikstifte die sind echt schwer ab zu bekommen, wenn du nix kaputt machen willst, aber so wie du gehts natürlich auch.


----------



## Rodny (13. Juni 2010)

Ich habe Probleme mit der Soundkarte des MBs. Meine auzen habe ich heruas genommen um sie in meinen HTPC einzubauen und die FX von ASUS eingebaut. Die Treiber habe ich von der ASUS Page.

Den Tag über lief auch alles bestens, aber seit kurzem crasht das System mit heftigen brummen. Ich lasse einen Film mit VLC laufen und surfe gleichzeitg im Netz. Die Spannungen sind alle auf Auto bis auf Vcore. Die ist auf 1,325V.

Die Abstürze kommen nach keinem für mich erkennbaren Grund. Hatte jemand von Euch auch schon mal Probleme mit dieser Soundkarte?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (13. Juni 2010)

Hast du auch die alten Treiber deinstalliert? Ich hatt so ein änliches Problem als ich zwischenzeitlich mal die Creative Xtreme Audio drinn hatte und dann wieder die Suprime eingebaut hab. Abstürze ohne ende dann hab ich alle Treiber und deren Reste teileweise von Hand enfehrnt danach gings wieder. Jetzt benutze ich ja die Asus Xonar DX.


----------



## Rodny (14. Juni 2010)

Ja, die Auzentreiber habe ich vorher gelöscht. Es wundert mich das die Abstürze so oft kommen. Manchmal gleich nach dem wieder hoch fahren. ich werde wohl das Experiment beenden und wieder die Auzen rein machen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (14. Juni 2010)

Na da bin ich mal gespannt. Weil bei mir hat der Rückbau keine Besserung gebracht musste alles von Hand entvernen und dann den Treiber neu aufspielen damit die Soundkarte wieder liev, habs auch nicht wirklich hin bekommen. Erst als ich mir die Asus Xonar DX gekauft habe läuft alles wieder super, ich wünsch die auf jedenfall viel Glück.


----------



## DevilX (14. Juni 2010)

hallo ich will einen x6 1055t aufs crosshair2 draufbauen,kann ich den turbo auch beim crosshair2 ausschalten?was muß ich alles beachten außer Bios update?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (14. Juni 2010)

Eigentlich nix, auser das neue Bios drauf spielen. Die CPU wird voll unterstützt mit und ohne Turbo aber warum willst du den aussachallten, ist doch ne gute Sache!


----------



## DevilX (14. Juni 2010)

Danke erstmal für die Info.Den Turbo würde ich nur ausschalten wenn ich den Referenztakt erhöh


----------



## drdealgood (15. Juni 2010)

Das BIOS erst updaten und dann den 6-Kerner drauf, oder erst den 6-Kerner drauf und dann updaten ?

Weil was, wenn sich jemand das Board kauft und einen 6-Kerner dazu und den direkt draufsetzt.
Schätze das auf dem Mainboard (Lagerware) noch nicht das 2509er BIOS drauf ist.

Ob das dann überhaupt bootet ? Nicht das man zunächst erst mal eine "Hilfs-Cpu" zu BIOS update braucht


----------



## hulkhardy1 (15. Juni 2010)

Eigentlich müsste er booten mit dem x6 nur er wird beim Bios start unknow CPU schreiben und vieleicht den Multi zu niedrig einstellen aber sonst dürfte es eigentlich gehen. Binn mir sogar fast zu 100 Prozent sicher, weil hir waren schon mehrere die sich das Board und ne neue x6 CPU gekauft haben, da gings dann auch ohne Probleme.


----------



## DevilX (15. Juni 2010)

Ok,werd das morgen probieren wenn der x6 1055t kommt.was währe da das oc ergebniss mit einem zallman9700 cpukühler?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (15. Juni 2010)

Ganz erlich gesagt das Ding ist uralt und für heutige CPU's gibts erheblich bessere, aber besser als der Boxed Kühler ist er auf jeden fall. OC Rekorde wirst du mit ihm nicht erzielen könne schon garnicht im Sommer. Muss jetzt auch sagen das, das bei dieser CPU auch garnicht nötig ist, sie ist nämlich sau schnell und für heutige Games mehr als austeichend.


----------



## DevilX (15. Juni 2010)

ok danke,werd euch auf dem laufenden halten wenn alles eingebaut ist


----------



## DevilX (20. Juni 2010)

hallo rentiert es sich den x6 1090t zu kaufen?ist der viel schneller als der x6 1055t.kann mich da nicht entscheiden?


----------



## Autokiller677 (20. Juni 2010)

Naja, der 1090 hat einen offenen Multi was das Übertakten stark erleichtert. Immer wenn ich versucht hab, meinen Prozzi über den Ref. Takt zu takten hat mir der RAM einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht. Jetzt hab ich einfach den Multi auf 17 gestellt und es läuft perfekt.


----------



## DevilX (20. Juni 2010)

also lieber den x6 1090t und dann den multi anheben bein oc. schont auch den speicher da der referenztakt gleich bleibt!ich überleg noch bis morgen früh und dann bestell ich einfach einen von den zwei.


----------



## Autokiller677 (20. Juni 2010)

Jop so siehts aus. Wenn du natürlich nicht Ocen willst, ist auch der 1055t ausreichend, Leistung bieten beide in großen Mengen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (20. Juni 2010)

Wenn du dich ein bischen mit der Materie beschäftigst, ist es garnet so schwer mit dem Referenztakt zu arbeiten. Mein PhenomII 920 hat auch keinen offenen Multiplikator und hab in dennoch schon auf 3600MHz gehabt, standart liegt bei 2800MHz. Denn ich denke der 1055 ist doch erheblich billiger als sein großer Bruder und so viel mehr Leistung hat der dann doch auch nicht.


----------



## Autokiller677 (20. Juni 2010)

Ich hab mich mit der Materie beschäftig und auch viel rumprobiert, aber selbst mit 400er Ramteiler kam es zu abstürzen, die Spannungen für SB/NB etc. waren alle auf den ersten "gelben" Wert im BIOS gesetzt. 
Das sollte dann ja für 220Mhz ref. Takt reichen, aber nach 5-6h Prime95 war immer Schicht. Irgendwann hab ichs dann Aufgegeben und einfach den CPU Multi hochgezogen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (20. Juni 2010)

Mein Rekord war mal 267MHz Referenztakt bei gesenktem HT und NB Takt natürlch.


----------



## Autokiller677 (20. Juni 2010)

Wie hast du denn den HT Takt gesenkt? Ich würde den gerne ein bisschen erhöhen, find da aber keinen Multi für...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (20. Juni 2010)

So ich hab dir mal zwei Screenshots gemacht, wo die Einstellung sich befindet. Da ich keinen offenen Multi hab kann ich den HT und NB Takt nur senken nicht erhöhen. Die Erfahrung hat aber ezeigt das die Erhöhung des HT Taktes über 2000MHZ so gut wie keinen Geschwindigkeitsvorteil bringt anderster sieht es da mit der NB Takt aus der bringt sehr wohl was an Geschwindigkeit da er den Zugriff auf den Level3 Cach der CPU erhöt.

edit: moment das hochladebn geht grad net!
Liegt wohl am Server.

Die Einstellung heißt K8<-> NB HT Speed   [auto]


----------



## DevilX (21. Juni 2010)

also hab den x6 1055t eingebaut. also der leistungsindex liegt beim cpu bei 7,4. lass auch den takt auf standart,weil alle anwendungen schnell genug starten


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. Juni 2010)

7.4 mit 2.8 GHz ist nicht schlecht ich bekomme erst 7.4 wenn ich meinen PhenomII auf 3.6GHz laufen habe. Wei ist es bei dir mit dem Einbau gelaufen erzähl mal ein bischen. Aslo CPU rein dann Bios update, zuvor wurde die CPU nicht erkannt......? Wäre echt super von dir!


----------



## DevilX (21. Juni 2010)

hab schon vorher mit dem x2 5200 das biosupdate gemacht! den x6 rein und das wars.anfangs ging gar nicht(alles leif nur der bildschirm und die maus und tastatur gingen nicht) dann hab ich die zweite gtx260 black edition rausgenommen und dann lief alles.lag eventuell an meinem 600 watt netzteil.


----------



## DevilX (21. Juni 2010)

wie kann ich hier ein bild hochladen??


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. Juni 2010)

Unten auf erweitert und dann auf Anhänge Verwalten. Ne 600 Watt müssten eigentlich reichen. Hängt aber davon ab von was für einem Hersteller dein Netzteil ist, den 600 Watt sind nicht immer 600 Watt!


----------



## DevilX (21. Juni 2010)

Devil
    Betriebssystem                                    Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate 
    Datum                                             2010-06-21
    Zeit                                              17:36



    Computer:
      Computertyp                                       ACPI x64-based PC
      Betriebssystem                                    Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate
      OS Service Pack                                   -
      Internet Explorer                                 8.0.7600.16385
      DirectX                                           DirectX 10.1
      Computername                                      DEVIL-PC
      Benutzername                                      Devil
      Domainanmeldung                                   Devil-PC
      Datum / Uhrzeit                                   2010-06-21 / 17:36

    Motherboard:
      CPU Typ                                           HexaCore , 2400 MHz (14 x 171)
      Motherboard Name                                  Asus Crosshair II Formula  (2 PCI, 2 PCI-E x1, 3 PCI-E x16, 4 DDR2 DIMM, Audio, Video, Dual Gigabit LAN, IEEE-1394)
      Motherboard Chipsatz                              nVIDIA nForce 780a SLI, AMD K10
      Arbeitsspeicher                                   4096 MB  (DDR2-800 DDR2 SDRAM)
      DIMM1: Corsair XMS2 CM2X1024-6400                 1 GB DDR2-800 DDR2 SDRAM  (5-5-5-18 @ 400 MHz)  (4-4-4-13 @ 270 MHz)
      DIMM2: Corsair XMS2 CM2X1024-6400                 1 GB DDR2-800 DDR2 SDRAM  (5-5-5-18 @ 400 MHz)  (4-4-4-13 @ 270 MHz)
      DIMM3: Corsair XMS2 CM2X1024-6400                 1 GB DDR2-800 DDR2 SDRAM  (5-5-5-18 @ 400 MHz)  (4-4-4-13 @ 270 MHz)
      DIMM4: Corsair XMS2 CM2X1024-6400                 1 GB DDR2-800 DDR2 SDRAM  (5-5-5-18 @ 400 MHz)  (4-4-4-13 @ 270 MHz)
      BIOS Typ                                          Award (04/29/10)

    Anzeige:
      Grafikkarte                                       NVIDIA GeForce GTX 260  (896 MB)
      Grafikkarte                                       NVIDIA GeForce GTX 260  (896 MB)
      3D-Beschleuniger                                  nVIDIA GeForce GTX 260
      Monitor                                           Hannstar HG281  [28" LCD]  (921LB3NA00304)

    Multimedia:
      Soundkarte                                        nVIDIA MCP72 - High Definition Audio Controller

    Datenträger:
      IDE Controller                                    Standard-Zweikanal-PCI-IDE-Controller
      IDE Controller                                    Standard-Zweikanal-PCI-IDE-Controller
      Festplatte                                        Generic USB CF Reader USB Device
      Festplatte                                        Generic USB MS Reader USB Device
      Festplatte                                        Generic USB SD Reader USB Device
      Festplatte                                        Generic USB SM Reader USB Device
      Festplatte                                        SAMSUNG HD400LJ ATA Device  (400 GB, 7200 RPM, SATA-II)
      Festplatte                                        STT_FTM64GX25H ATA Device  (59 GB, IDE)
      Optisches Laufwerk                                HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GH20NS15 ATA Device  (DVD+R9:12x, DVD-R9:12x, DVD+RW:20x/8x, DVD-RW:20x/6x, DVD-RAM:12x, DVD-ROM:16x, CD:48x/32x/48x DVD+RW/DVD-RW/DVD-RAM)
      S.M.A.R.T. Festplatten-Status                     OK

    Partitionen:
      C: (NTFS)                                         60954 MB (24954 MB frei)
      D: (NTFS)                                         226.1 GB (187.6 GB frei)
      E: (NTFS)                                         146.5 GB (140.7 GB frei)
      Speicherkapazität                                 432.1 GB (352.7 GB frei)

    Eingabegeräte:
      Tastatur                                          HID-Tastatur
      Tastatur                                          HID-Tastatur
      Tastatur                                          HID-Tastatur
      Tastatur                                          HID-Tastatur
      Maus                                              HID-konforme Maus
      Maus                                              Logitech HID-compliant G9x Laser Mouse

    Netzwerk:
      Primäre IP-Adresse                                192.168.1.100
      Primäre MAC-Adresse                               E0-CB-4E-10-2C-BE
      Netzwerkkarte                                     Marvell Yukon 88E8056 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller
      Netzwerkkarte                                     NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller  (192.168.1.100)

    Peripheriegeräte:
      Drucker                                           Canon iP4200
      Drucker                                           Fax
      Drucker                                           Microsoft XPS Document Writer
      Drucker                                           Snagit 9
      FireWire Controller                               VIA VT6306/6307 Fire II IEEE1394 Host Controller (PHY: VIA VT6307)
      USB1 Controller                                   nVIDIA MCP72 - OHCI USB 1.1 Controller
      USB1 Controller                                   nVIDIA MCP72 - OHCI USB 1.1 Controller
      USB2 Controller                                   nVIDIA MCP72 - EHCI USB 2.0 Controller
      USB2 Controller                                   nVIDIA MCP72 - EHCI USB 2.0 Controller
      USB-Geräte                                        Generic USB Hub
      USB-Geräte                                        Logitech G35 Headset
      USB-Geräte                                        USB PC Camera (SN9C110)

    DMI:
      DMI BIOS Anbieter                                 Phoenix Technologies, LTD
      DMI BIOS Version                                  ASUS CROSSHAIR II FORMULA ACPI BIOS Revision 2509
      DMI Systemhersteller                              System manufacturer
      DMI Systemprodukt                                 System Product Name
      DMI Systemversion                                 System Version
      DMI Systemseriennummer                            System Serial Number
      DMI System UUID                                   6069001E-8C0000C1-B74FE0CB-4E102CBE
      DMI Motherboardhersteller                         ASUSTeK Computer INC.
      DMI Motherboardprodukt                            CROSSHAIR II FORMULA
      DMI Motherboardversion                            1.XX
      DMI Motherboardseriennummer                       123456789000


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. Juni 2010)

Ah, du hast auch ne SSD, nettes System. Davon kann ich leider nur Träumen, na vieleicht wenn ich irgentwann mal wieder Arbeit finde und das HartzIV los bin, dann hau ich aber in dei Vollen. Könntest du mir sagen was für ein Netzteil du hast, also die genaue Bezeichnung.


----------



## DevilX (21. Juni 2010)

xilence 600 watt! ach und nochwas:wenn ich den pc starte steht nimmer dual channel sondern Unganged Dual?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. Juni 2010)

Unganged dual ist in ordnung. Der unganged Modus hat nix mit dem dual Channel Modus zu tun ist was anderesl. Aber ach du liebe zeit schmeiß das Xilence sofort raus das ist voll der Chinaböller, der leistet nie und nimmer 600 Watt, wie konntest du nur dir so ein schrott holen. Mensch hättest du vorher hir im Forum nachgefragt du kannst von Glück reden das dir bei deinem SLI Verbund das Netzteil nich abgeraucht ist, und deine restliche Hardware mit in den Tod gerissen hat.


----------



## DevilX (21. Juni 2010)

tja des ding ist vier jahre schon alt.und jezt kommt das besste!wenn ich jezt den pc einschalte starten alles nur nicht tft,tastatur und maus.hab fünf mal ein und ausgeschalten bist alles gestartet ist.kann da des netzteil schuld sein??oder ist was am board??


----------



## DevilX (21. Juni 2010)

welches kannst du mir empfehlen? auf jeden fall mit kabel management! be quiet?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. Juni 2010)

Ne die neuen be quiet sind zwar nich schlecht aber es gibt bessere und zwar das hir:
Enermax MODU87+ 600W ATX 2.3 (EMG600AWT) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Ist recht neu auf dem Markt aber hervorragent, du hast leider nichts über den Preis geschrieben weswegen ich mich im gehobenen Mittelfeld bewege. Wenn du weniger oder mehr Geld ausgeben willst dann sag bescheit dann empfehle ich dir ein anderes Netzteil.


----------



## DevilX (21. Juni 2010)

ok,so bis 150€ würde ich ausgeben.was sagst du zu dem problem mit fünf mal den pc einschalten bis er mit tft, maus und tastatur startet


----------



## DevilX (21. Juni 2010)

bist du hulkhardy1 auch bei xfire registriert


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. Juni 2010)

Ok, dann dürfte das Netzteil das ich dir empfohlen habe geau richtig sein, wirst deine Freude dran haben, hol es dir auf jeden fall den das Xilence ist wirklich vernab von gut und böse. Zu deinem anderem Problem, dritt das bei jedem Einschallten auf und hast du irgentwas übertaktet? Mach mal mitte Screenshots von CPU-Z und zwar von den Reitern CPU, Memory und SPD, ich möchte damit gerne deine Bios Einstellungen überprüfen.


----------



## DevilX (21. Juni 2010)

oc habe ich nicht gemacht. so hoffe des passt


----------



## DevilX (21. Juni 2010)

nein das problem tritt nicht bei jeden einschalten auf


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. Juni 2010)

Also an deinen Einstllungen liegt es nicht, die sind völlig in ordnung. Hast du  momentan beide Grakas drinn oder nicht? Mit dem Xilence rate ich dir dringend ab ein SLI Verbund zu betreiben, das ist so grottig schlecht das es mich wundert das deine Hardware noch lebt. Und dazu ist es noch 4 Jahre alt wo doch Netzteile mit der Zeit ganz schön an Leistung verlieren und das Xilence vorne weg. Tu dir ein gefallen und mach nix großartiges mit dem PC auser Surven oder Desktopanwendungen bis du das neue Netzteil hast.


----------



## DevilX (21. Juni 2010)

also könnte es eventuell das netzteil sein das nicht genug leistung bringt?hoffe es ist nicht das mainboard!denn der neue cpu verbraucht mehr strom als der alte x2 5200er


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. Juni 2010)

Ne das Board kann CPU's bis 145 Watt aufnehmen und der 1055 hat 125 Watt, also alles im grünen bei dir und ja ich tipper doch sehr stark auf dein Netzteil


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Juni 2010)

Jop, das NT. Entsorgt das Xilence, hol dir ein leistungsstärkeres NT. Für 2x GTX 260 oder später auch mehr ist ein Corshair HX850 sehr gut.
Ein Seasonic X-750 ist auch super, aber teuer.


----------



## DevilX (21. Juni 2010)

Ok,werd morgen mich mal umschauen,hoffe nur das des Problem mit nem neuen NT weg ist.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. Juni 2010)

Also ein neues Netzteil brauchst du sowieso also verlieren kannst du bei dieser Geschichte nichts. Ich denke mit ziemlicher Sicherheit das es am Netzteil liegt, also sei zuversichtlich.


----------



## DevilX (22. Juni 2010)

hallo hab des be quiet! Straight Power E7-CM 680W gekauft.wollt schon immer so eins haben weil meine kollegen auch mit dem zufrieden sind.bin gespannt ob der fehler noch ist wenn ich es eingebaut hab.


----------



## DevilX (22. Juni 2010)

So hab es doch noch eingebaut, jetzt hab ich den Salat ,kann so of sie ich will einschalten und des Problem ist immer noch!Mobo defeckt?was soll ich machen


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. Juni 2010)

ok, erstens drück hinte wenn der PC aus ist die Bios Reset Taste, wenn das nicht hilft musst du die Batterie entfehrnen für 15 Minuten. Wenn das auch nicht zum Erfolg fürt steck alle Kompnenten ab von Tastatur bis nur einen Ram Riegel auch keine Festeplatte. Nur Monitor, CPU, ein Ram Riegel und die onboard Grafikkarte mehr nicht sonst alles weg. Dann schau ob er normal startet.


----------



## DevilX (22. Juni 2010)

ok,batterie hab ich 15 min rausgenommen.dann alles abgesteckt nur tft an onboardgrafik mit einem riegel ram und siehe da es funktioniert.jezt hab ich tastatur,maus und ssd angeschlossen.also ohne deine ratschläge hätte ich aufgegeben.danke


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. Juni 2010)

Genau und jetzt fangst du an die Komponenten wieder dran zu stecken und irgentwann wird bei einer Komponente das Problem wieder auftauchen. Kann aber auch sein das die Batterie zu enfehrnen auch schon das Problem gelöst hat. Den dadurch wird der DMI Pool gelöscht und das Board verifyzirt alle Hardware neu. Aber poste bitte weiter wie sich die Sache bei dir entwickelt.


----------



## DevilX (22. Juni 2010)

so jetzt hab ich dees problem.bie blaue und weiße Speicherbank am CPU funktionieren.die anderen zwei gehen nicht.hab alle speicher durchprobiert


----------



## Autokiller677 (22. Juni 2010)

Dann würd das Board einen weg haben.

@hulkhardy1:
Ich hab heut mal den K8 zu HT Speed auf 2,4Ghz gesetzt, lt. CPU-Z bringt es aber nix. Untertakten geht, höher nicht. Aber ich glaub, dass Problem haben wir in diesem Thread schon mal diskutiert.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (23. Juni 2010)

DevilX schrieb:


> so jetzt hab ich dees problem.bie blaue und weiße Speicherbank am CPU funktionieren.die anderen zwei gehen nicht.hab alle speicher durchprobiert



 Bin da nicht ganz überzeugt von, da Board zickt nur bei voll Bestückung rum. Will damit sagen nicht mit jedem Speicher geht das, da ist unser Board leider sehr wählerich. Aber ganz erlich mehr als 4 Gig ist sowieso für den Fisch.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (23. Juni 2010)

Autokiller677 schrieb:


> Dann würd das Board einen weg haben.
> 
> @hulkhardy1:
> Ich hab heut mal den K8 zu HT Speed auf 2,4Ghz gesetzt, lt. CPU-Z bringt es aber nix. Untertakten geht, höher nicht. Aber ich glaub, dass Problem haben wir in diesem Thread schon mal diskutiert.



 Du kannst den HT Takt erhöhen in dem du den Referenztakt erhöst, ich hab meinen bei 244MHz stabiel am laufen, wie schon gesagt einen höheren HT über 2000MHz hat so gut wie keine Effekt! Ich hab wie ich ja schon geschriben haben, mein HT Takt gesenkt so das er nicht höher als 2000MHz läuft.


----------



## DevilX (23. Juni 2010)

also soll ich es so lassen und mir für die ersten zwei bänke einen 4gig kit kaufen.weil momentan habe ich nur 2gig drin und beim bbc2 oder cod4&6 zocken ist das nich schön!


----------



## DevilX (23. Juni 2010)

oder welche möglichkeiten habe ich noch?garantie ist weg und wer soll mir des reparieren??


----------



## hulkhardy1 (23. Juni 2010)

Wie gesagt ich glaube nicht das deine Bänke kaputt sind, wohl eher mag das Crosshair2 deinen Ram nicht ist bei unserem Board nix ausergewönliches. Schau in die Support Liste von Asus welcher Speicher empfohlen wird.Link:
ASUSTeK Computer Inc.


----------



## DevilX (23. Juni 2010)

ja aber was komisch ist,egal welchen ich von meinen vier riegel(alle sind gleich) in die dritte und vierte bank stecke, der pc geht nicht.wenn ich nur die ersten zwei bänke besetz funktioniert der pc.


----------



## DevilX (23. Juni 2010)

ich bin erst mal froh das alles so weit funktioniert.werd mich mal bei meinen kollegen umhören,vielleicht kann mir einer mal andere DDr2 riegel zum probieren geben.
und nochmal dake für die super beiträge zu meinen problemen die ich hatte.ach übrigens mein neues NT schnurrt ganz leise,denk mer schon manchmal der PC ist aus,weil er so leise ist.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (23. Juni 2010)

Also pass mal auf, ist jetzt nur ein Versuch frag nicht warum wird zu komplitiert. Geh ins Bios und stell die CPU Spannung von auto auf 1.3Volt und die Ram Geschwindigkeit auf von auto auf 800 MHz, dann fahr ihn hoch wenn das ohne Probleme klappt, baust du alle vier Ram Riegel ein. Dann poste obs geklappt hat.


----------



## Autokiller677 (23. Juni 2010)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Aber ganz erlich mehr als 4 Gig ist sowieso für den Fisch.


Kommt drauf an was man macht. Ich hab 5GB drin (immer schön die alten PCs ausschlachten^^) und bin über diesen 1Gb mehr sehr glücklich. Vorher konnte ich mit mehr als 2 VMs nicht vernünftig arbeiten, jetzt gehen die 3 die ich regelmäßig brauche wunderbar. RAM Auslastung ist dabei ca. 4,2-4,6GB.
Bei Gelegenheit (und niedrigeren Preisen) werd ich auch auf 8GB aufrüsten.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (23. Juni 2010)

Ich hatte auch mal 8 Gig drinne und als die Ram Preise recht hoch waren, hab 69€ bezahlt jetzt kosten die Corsair 128€, 4Gig verkauft. Der Effekt war gleich null, ich hab bei keinem Programm oder Spiel eine Verschlechterung feststellen können.


----------



## DevilX (23. Juni 2010)

Ok,werd das morgen früh gleich probieren.vielleicht hab ich ja Glück.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (24. Juni 2010)

Ok um das ganze mal zu erklären, ich denke das dein Speicherkontroller in der CPU zu heiß wird. Und wenn der mit ner voll Bestückung zu recht kommen muss versagt er. Der 1055T hat zwei Kontroller a-b. zwei Bänke A1,A2-B1,B2. Da das CrosshairII von Haus aus die CPUNB Spannung sehr hoch ansetzt, standart sind 1.1Volt, bei CPU Spannung 1.4 Volt sind es über 1.5Volt CPUNB Spannung. Wie gesagt das ist nur ne Vermutung aber ich denke ein Versuch ist es allemal wert!


----------



## DevilX (24. Juni 2010)

wie heist die einstellung im bios für das einstellen der speicherspannung?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (24. Juni 2010)

DDR2 Voltage!! Stabdart sind 1.8 Volt, mehr als 2.1 Volt würd ich aber nicht geben.


----------



## drdealgood (25. Juni 2010)

@hulkhardy1

Habe nochmal ein bisschen "Umgebaut" Zwecks "NB-Kühllung" 

Sind ja mittlerweile nette "Aussentemperaturen" und immer die Klima an, ist ja auch nicht so der "Bringer" das Ding zieht halt doch ne schöne Ecke Leistung, das macht zwar den örtlichen Versorger glücklich, aber man muss es ja nicht übertreiben 

Schöner "Nebeneffekt" des Umbaus die Speicher werden jetzt auch nochmal "extra" gekühlt  da der CPU-Lüfter da schön "drüberblässt" 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (25. Juni 2010)

Ich mein so ein offener Aufbau schön und gut aber ein Freund von mir hat das Gehäuse hir, das Bild wird leider dem Original nicht gerecht das Gehäuse ist in wahrheit rießig. Glaub mir wenn du mal ein paar Kröten übrig hast dann denk mal darüber nach. Muss aber erlich sagen das deine konztrucktione schon was für sich hat.
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Antec » Antec Skeleton - Open Air Case


----------



## drdealgood (25. Juni 2010)

Hey, dass Ding ist scharf  das bestell ich mir 

Danke für den Tip 

Hmm, obwohl da steht irgendwas, dass dann mein CPU-Kühler nicht da rein passt (ist höher als 125 mm) hmm.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (25. Juni 2010)

Wie hoch ist deiner die 12.5 cm hat Antec nur zur sicherheit genannt da ist noch etwas mehr platz. Ich kann mal bei meinem Kumpel nachmessen, wenn du willst, ich mein auch mal gehört zu haben das er seins für 50€ verkaufen will, hat sich ein HAF 932 geholt. Sag bescheit wenn du interresse hast.


----------



## drdealgood (25. Juni 2010)

Meiner ist fast 18 cm lang 

Habe aber etwas anders interessantes gefunden, die Dinger heisen "Bench-Table" der in Arcyl gefällt mir ganz gut


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. Juni 2010)

Du meinst diese Teile hir:
Caseking präsentiert: Acryl-Gehäuse und Bench-Table von Sunbeam - Pressemitteilung
Mein Faforite ist ja das Teil hir von LianLi
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Aluminium Gehäuse » Lian Li PC-T7R Mini-ITX Test Bench - red


----------



## drdealgood (26. Juni 2010)

Net schlecht  aber in Acryl find ich es irgendwie "geiler"


----------



## DevilX (28. Juni 2010)

hallo, so hab das mainboard testen lassen und die zwei bänke sind kaputt.also hab ich jezt 4gb auf den ersten zwei laufen.sonst funzt alles


----------



## Autokiller677 (28. Juni 2010)

Also wenn die kaputt sind würd ich das Board zurückgeben / als Garantiefall einschicken. Wenn du mal aufrüsten willst und dann nicht kannst weil die Bänke am ***** sind ärgerst du dich schwarz.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (28. Juni 2010)

Ist mir aber ein totale Rätsel wie zwei Bänke auf einmal kaputt gehen können. Kommt ja schon selten genug vor das mal eine hinüber geht und dann ist es meist ein mechanischer Defekt. Irgentwie kapier ich die Sache net!!


----------



## tweini (28. Juni 2010)

*Phenom II 940 BE zeigt nur 2300 MHz (BIOS 2509)*

Hallo,

habe ein paar Startschwierigkeiten mit meinem Crosshair II.

Ich habe den Phenom II 940 BE iund der zeigt mir im BIOS (Ver. 2509) im Auto nur 2300 MHz. Ist das normal?

Beim googeln habe ich das Prob nur im Zusammenhang mit anderen Boards und alten BIOS-Versionen gefunden. Aber 2509 ist das aktuellste.

Ich wollt eigentlich alles erstmal auf "Auto" lassen, sozusagen als default Einstellung, kann natürlich den Multi per Hand einstellen. Aber seltsam finde ich das trotzdem. Hat jemand eine Idee?

LG

_tweini_


----------



## hulkhardy1 (28. Juni 2010)

Das Problem hatte ich mit dem 2509 Bios auch, hab dann zurück geflasht auf 2402 und dann hat es ohne Probleme funktioniert.

Ach es gibt ein neues Bios das 2607, wenn es jemand getestet hat sag bescheit wie es läuft! Steht zwar drinn das neue CPU's unterstützt werden aber in der Support Liste konnte ich keine neuen entdecken???


----------



## tweini (28. Juni 2010)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Dann flashe ich mal zurück auf 2402.

Habe mir mal die CPU-List wg dem neuen 2607 angeguckt, kann aber genauso wenig entdecken. Ist wahrscheinlich immer so, dass die Dokumentation ein paar Tage später erscheint.

_tweini_


----------



## hulkhardy1 (28. Juni 2010)

Also bei den X6 wars genau andersrum die stabdeb erst in der Liste und Tage später kam erst das Bios Update aber egal wird bestimmt noch was kommen, obwohl ich keine Ahnung habe was. Könnte seitn das ein Prozessor mit einer neuen Revision rauskommt, ich glaub der 1055 mit niedriger TDP aber mal abwarten.


----------



## drdealgood (28. Juni 2010)

Vielleicht haben die ja auch nur den "BUG" der CPU-Frequenz bei NICHT 6-Kernern in der neuen Version 2607 korrigiert


----------



## hulkhardy1 (28. Juni 2010)

Das hätten sie aber dazu geschrieben, Asus hat nur geschrieben Support new CPU, das ist alles. Die schreiben eigentlich gründlich immer was sie gefixt haben.


----------



## DevilX (29. Juni 2010)

hallo,wie heist die option im bios(2509)  der für den turbo core beim x6 ist?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (30. Juni 2010)

Core Perfomance Boost, ob sie genauso beim CrosshairII heißt kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, vieleicht ein bischen abgewandelt. Leider besitze ich keinen X6!!!


----------



## knoedelfan (30. Juni 2010)

Gelöscht durch knoedelfan


----------



## drdealgood (1. Juli 2010)

Trotzdem bleibt das Ding ne "alte Zicke" zumindest mit BIOS 2402 

Habe gestern nur mal den CPU-Lüfterstecker abgezogen, um ein bisschen sauber zu machen 

5 Anläufe hats gebraucht bis unser "Schatzi" wieder gestartet ist 

Wollte einfach nicht glauben, dass alles wieder angeschlossen ist


----------



## hulkhardy1 (1. Juli 2010)

Es reicht schon wenn du ihn komplett vom Netzt trennst und ihn dann wieder in betrieb nehmen willst, allein da Zickt das Board schon rum und du brauchst mehrere Anläufe. Wenn er dann mal gestartet ist dann läuft er ohne Problem auch beim nächsten start tut das Board so als wäre nie was gewesen. Aber hergeben tue ich es dennoch nicht, ach und gebaut wird es immer noch von Asus ist voll der Dauerbrenner!!!


----------



## drdealgood (1. Juli 2010)

Ja, gibt halt jede Menge Masochisten auf dieser Welt 
Ich denk immer so an die Leute die jetzt nicht so viel "Erfahrung" mit Compies haben  wenn die mal auf dem Brett was tauschen und "Schatzi" dann mal wieder "rumzickt" bei booten, nach dem fünften Fehlversuch steht doch dann die "Panik" in den Augen  

Da kann man nur hoffen, dass die schnell hier das Forum finden


----------



## knoedelfan (1. Juli 2010)

Gelöscht durch knoedelfan


----------



## drdealgood (1. Juli 2010)

Sind aber 800ter GEILs @800MHz richtig ?


----------



## knoedelfan (1. Juli 2010)

Gelöscht durch knoedelfan


----------



## Autokiller677 (1. Juli 2010)

Ich hab nie so extreme Probleme mit dem Board.
Das wird bei mir jeden Abend mittels Steckerleiste komplett vom Netz getrennt und startet immer ohne Probleme. Und wenn ich das Ding abschalte, auseinandernehme, genau gleich wieder zusammensetze und dann anmache, hab ich auch keine Probleme. Nur wenn ich die Graka weglasse oder so brauch ich mal mehrere Anläufe. Auch RAM ist mit 800Mhz kein Problem. Letztens hab ich auch einfach einen alten Riegel mit 533Mhz dazugesteckt, kein Problem, der läuft sogar auf 800Mhz mit 5-5-5-18 obwohl er für 533Mhz @ 6-6-6-20 spezifiziert ist.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (1. Juli 2010)

Kann sein, ich glaub das liegt an der Kombi verschiedener Hardware, ich hatte mal ein LG DVD Brenner der ums verrecken nicht laufen wollte obwohl er völlig in ordnung war, dann hab ich mir ein Samsung gekauft und der tuts ohne zu mucken. Änlich ist es mit dem Speicher mein Corsair hatt noch nie Probleme gemacht ob 800MHz oder 1066MHz ist dem Board völlig egal, hab mal versucht ne Creative Xtreme Audio auf dem Board zu betreiben, das war völlig sinnlos keine Changse erste mir der Asus Xonar lief es ohne Beanstandung. Das ist es denke ich, das CrosshairII mag halt nicht jede Hardware!!!


----------



## knoedelfan (3. Juli 2010)

Gelöscht durch knoedelfan


----------



## knoedelfan (3. Juli 2010)

Gelöscht durch knoedelfan


----------



## hulkhardy1 (3. Juli 2010)

29 Grad Raumtemperatur wohnst du unterm Dach? Hast dir ja sehr viel Mühe gemacht, super Test. Ist ja so das der PhenomII angeblich nicht so sehr von der Ram Geschwindigkeit profitiert sondern mehr von niedrigen Timings. Du könntest mal auf 800MHz stellen, 2.1 Volt wie beim 1066 Modus aber dafür die Timings im 800 Modus runter setzen, das soll laut Mythos mehr bringen als der 1066MHz Modus.


----------



## knoedelfan (3. Juli 2010)

Gelöscht durch knoedelfan


----------



## hulkhardy1 (3. Juli 2010)

OK, da du mich ja sooooo lieb drum gebethen hast werd ich das Morgenfrüh machen, jetzt ist mir einfach zu heiß. Ich würd aber gern dei Speicherbenchmark von Sisoft Sandra benutzen der ist da ausage kräftiger, wenn es dir recht ist.


----------



## knoedelfan (3. Juli 2010)

Sorry: Doppelposting wegen langsamer Internet-Verbindung!


----------



## knoedelfan (3. Juli 2010)

Gelöscht durch knoedelfan


----------



## hulkhardy1 (4. Juli 2010)

So hab jetzt die Tests gemacht, alle mit Ram Spannung von 2.1V und keinerlei Übertaktung alles auf Standart nur die Ram Timings habe ich verändert und die Geschwindigkeit, 800, 1066. Es hat sich gezeigt das die Performens mit 800-4-4-4-12-1T am schnellesten ist auch schneller als 1066-5-5-5-15-2T.


----------



## DevilX (4. Juli 2010)

so hallo noch mal an alle,kann mir einer genau sagen ob des crosshair2 dem amd x6 1055t voll unterstüzt!sprich turbo ein oder ausschaltem(wie heisst die option im bios 2509 oder 2607 für turbo core).ich finde da keine einstellung und hab mich auch mittlerweise fast tod gelesen im internet.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (4. Juli 2010)

Ja der wird voll unterstützt, kannst du auf der Homepage von Asus nachlesen, aber wie die Einstellung im Bios heißt kann ich dir leider nicht sagen. Wenn du langeweile hast lade mal ein paar Screenshots von dem Bios hoch dann können wier hir mal nachsehen welche Einstellung es sein kann.


----------



## knoedelfan (4. Juli 2010)

Gelöscht durch knoedelfan


----------



## DevilX (4. Juli 2010)

ok,erstmals danke.also was komisch ist:wenn prime läuft sin alle kerne auf 2800MHz ohne prime schanken die kerne bis 3100MHz.im bios ist alles auf auto und Cool & Quiet auch an.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (4. Juli 2010)

Hi, @knoedelfan was natürlich noch ein guter Nebeneffekt ist, das ja wenn du auf 1066 schalltest die CPUNB Spannung extrem ansteigt und das kannst du verhindern indem du lieber die Timings runter setzt als die Gescheindigkeit zu erhöhen. Ich habe auch festgestell das wenn du die Spannung des Rams auf 1066 Level lässt aber auf 800MHz schalltest du die Timings doch runter bekommst. Das hab ich bei meinen Corsair bemerkt, die sind eigentlich auf 800MHz 5-5-5-18-2T 1,8V oder auf 1066MHz 5-5-5-15-2T 2.1V zugelassen. Also hab ich bei 800MHz die 1066 Spannung benutzt 2.1V und konnte dadurch die Timings 4-4-4-12-1T anwählen. Das Ergebniss war das ich schneller war als 1066 und die CPUNB Spannung erheblich niedriger war als bei 1066.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (4. Juli 2010)

DevilX schrieb:


> ok,erstmals danke.also was komisch ist:wenn prime läuft sin alle kerne auf 2800MHz ohne prime schanken die kerne bis 3100MHz.im bios ist alles auf auto und Cool & Quiet auch an.



 Ja das ist normal der Turbo Modus wird nur aktive wenn nicht alle Kerne benutzt werden, werden alle Kerna angesprochen wie bei Prime95 aktiviert sich der Turbo Modus nicht.


----------



## DevilX (4. Juli 2010)

ok,danke so jzt passt mir alles.


----------



## knoedelfan (4. Juli 2010)

Gelöscht durch knoedelfan


----------



## hulkhardy1 (4. Juli 2010)

Ja mit 1T, bei 800MHz läuft Prime95 stabiel. War ja auch überrascht hat mich ein paar Stunden gekostet das zu testen und einige Resets da der PC bei manchen Einstellungen nicht mehr starten wollte. Zum Glück ist ja bei unserem Board der Knopf ausen! Muss allerdings dazu sagen das ich nur zwei mal 2Gig Ram Riegel habe, bei Vollbestückung reagiert das Board wohl um einiges empfindlicher aber das könnte man ja testen.


----------



## knoedelfan (4. Juli 2010)

Gelöscht durch knoedelfan


----------



## hulkhardy1 (4. Juli 2010)

Hab mein komplettes System in meinem Profiel stehen. Wir haben ja mittlerweile wieder ein neues Bios und ich habe festgestellt das man nicht unbedingt immer alle Einstellunge 1 zu 1 übernehmen kann, hast du glaub ich auch schon geschrieben. Wenn ich aber mir teilweise die Probleme anderer User mit ihrem Ram ansehe hab ich mit meinem echt Glück gehabt, der ist so gut mütig das ich es erst richtig übertreiben musste bis der PC überhaupt nicht mehr reagiert hat, Timings 3-3-3-12-1T, das war dann doch des guten zu viel. Ach eins hatte ich vergessen bei den ganzen Tests war der Prozessor unter Voltet, 1.3 Volt, hatte ich einfach vergessen umzu stellen weiß nicht in wie weit das wichtig ist aber ich wollte es der richtigkeits halber erwähnen.


----------



## knoedelfan (4. Juli 2010)

Gelöscht durch knoedelfan


----------



## hulkhardy1 (4. Juli 2010)

Ok, kein Problem ist zwar etwas nervig Prime95 laufen zu lassen weil es das Zimmer doch erheblich auf heizt aber was soll, da ja meine Ehre auf dem Spiel steht!! Wie lange soll ich Prime95 laufen lassen das du mir glaubst, mit Bildschirmfotos natürlich als Beweis. Gut hab jetzt gestartet! Das  mit dem Hochfahren ist nur wenn ich den Rechner koplett von Netzt trenne also den Schallter am Netzteil umlege. Wäre eine Stunde Prime95 akzeptabel für dich?


----------



## knoedelfan (4. Juli 2010)

Gelöscht durch knoedelfan


----------



## hulkhardy1 (4. Juli 2010)

Ok, 1 Stunde vorbei, man hat der PC aufgeheizt, hab jetzt gefühlte 40 Grad im Zimmer!!! He knoedelfan ich nehm dir deine Zweifel auf keinen fall übel, finde es ja eher gut das du dir nicht alles aufschwatzen lässt!!


----------



## knoedelfan (4. Juli 2010)

Gelöscht durch knoedelfan


----------



## hulkhardy1 (4. Juli 2010)

Das es dein System ja so zerreist?? Wie gesagt habs ja auch schon mit den Einstellungen so übertrieben das ich den Bios Reset Knopf drücken musste aber zerschossene Daten hatte ich deswegen noch nicht. Auch bei anderen Boards ist das nicht der Fall ist ein seltsames Phenonem bei dir????? Das tut mir echt jetzt leid, das es bei dir so geendet ist!!!


----------



## drdealgood (6. Juli 2010)

1T bei mir auch "ganz" übele Sache  Boot, Post und ENDE 

Nach "gefühlten" 100 Startversuchen dann die Meldung "BIOS failure irgendwas" schnell rein in das Ding und brav wieder auf 2T gestellt 

Neustart, uff Glück gehabt, alles wieder in Ordnung


----------



## hulkhardy1 (9. Juli 2010)

Hab getestet ob es auch mit voll Bestückung mit 1T läuft also 8GByte aber ne kannst vergessen geht nur wenn 2 Bänke besetzt sind, selbst eine trastische Erhöhung der Spannung hatte kein Erfolg. Da ich aber sowieso nur 4 Gig drinn hab und es nur zu test Zwecken war ist es mir egal. Hab auch von der Geschwindigkeit her keinen Unterschied bemerkt zwischen 4 und 8 GByte.


----------



## knoedelfan (10. Juli 2010)

Gelöscht durch knoedelfan


----------



## hulkhardy1 (10. Juli 2010)

Oh, man da hast ja ein Matyrium hinter dir und alles wegen einer Einstellung, verstehen kann ichs allerdings immer noch nicht. Ich weiß ja das unser Board sehr extrem reagieren kann aber das was du da erlebt hast....!!! Ich stelle mir gerade vor wie du fluchend und schimpfen vorm Rechner sitzt und die Welt nicht mehr verstehst, in der Situation hast du bestimmt so manches bereut. Also falls du neuen Speicher suchst oder dir kaufen willst kann ich dir meine Corsair XMS2 CM2X 2048-8500C5 wärmstens empfehlen. Link: Corsair DDR2 TWIN2X2048-8500C5 (2048 MB) Test Arbeitsspeicher (RAM)


----------



## knoedelfan (10. Juli 2010)

Gelöscht durch knoedelfan


----------



## hulkhardy1 (10. Juli 2010)

Professionell oder nicht auf jedenfall klingt deine Erklärung irgentwie logisch, selbst bei spannungs Erhöhung sterben Ram's eigentlich nicht aber alles geht halt mal kaputt. Kann dich allerdings verstehen wenn du gute Erfahrungen mit den A-DATA gemacht hast dann würd ich auch dabei bleiben. Ich denke wohl das deine Lust auf Experimente für eine weile verbraucht ist, kommt aber bestimmt wieder. Mal ganz erlich knoedelfan wenn du dir den PC vor 5 Jahren gekauft hättest und bis zum heutigen Tage wäre kein einziges Problem aufgetreten, wäre das nicht langweilig und du hättest bestimmt nich so viel dazugelehrnt. Versuch halt gerade das Positive in der ganzen Sache zu sehen. Mach ich so immer bei mir wenn was total schief gelaufen ist und in den 30 Jahren seit ich mich mit Computer beschäftige kann ich dir von schiefgelaufenen Experimente ein Lied Singen. Sag nur AMD Athlon CPU frei schallten mit dem berühmten Bleistifft Trick, ist 10 Jahre her.


----------



## knoedelfan (10. Juli 2010)

Gelöscht durch knoedelfan


----------



## drdealgood (10. Juli 2010)

Noch ne kleine Frage an Euch 

Musste aus Stabilitätsgründen die Speicherspannung meiner GEILs (die auch auf Auto ganged laufen) von 2.1 auf 2.2 Volt erhöhen (Herstellervorgabe ist 2.2-2.4 Volt)

Jetzt leuchtet die LED, die an den Speicherbänken sitzt, gelb.

Ist das noch im Rahmen (im Handbuch steht was von "high" bei gelb, rot wäre erst "critical") aber ich glaube dem Handbuch nicht so recht 

Bleistifttrick ? war da nicht auch was mit Tesaflim abkleben ?


----------



## knoedelfan (10. Juli 2010)

Gelöscht durch knoedelfan


----------



## hulkhardy1 (11. Juli 2010)

Der ganged Modus ist aber eigentlich langsamer als der unganged, zumal der ganged auch des öfteren Probleme macht. Ach das mit dem Tesafilm musstest du machen wen du zum Beispiel Silberleitlack benutzt hast damit du keine anderen Kontakte erwischt, wenn man mahlt muss man die Ränder halt abkleben........ist das ewig her! Wenn der Hersteller diser Ram's biss zu 2.4 Volt erlaubt dann musst du dir auch keine Gedanken oder Sorgen machen.


----------



## drdealgood (11. Juli 2010)

Warum 2.2 Volt 

Hatte in den letzten drei Monaten 2 "Blaue" deren Fehlermeldung auch auf eine mögliche zu niedrige Spannung der Speicher schliessen lassen  und die NB ist ja nun mal OC 

Wills damit halt nur kontrollieren 

Auch ist auf meinen Rams extra ein Aufkleber auf dem steht "Spannung 2.2-2.4 Volt"

Ganged oder Unganged, was schneller ist, hat doch glaube ich irgendwas mit den Programmen zu tun, die ausgeführt werden.

Meine gelesen zu haben bei Single-Task ganged schneller, bei Multi-Task unganged. Kann das aber auch natürlich mal wieder völlig verkehrt verstanden haben


----------



## SXFreak (11. Juli 2010)

Nach meinen Messungen mit Everest ist ganged schneller. 
Die PCGH empfiehlt unganged. Ich habs trotzdem auf ganged.


----------



## drdealgood (11. Juli 2010)

Jau, bei den Test die ich gemacht habe, ist der "Speicherdurchsatz-Lesen-Schreiben-Kopieren und Verzögerung" bei ganged bei mir auch schneller 

Jetzt müsste man mal hingehen und im Hintergrund einen Flim rippen lassen, dann mal testen im "Ganged-Mode" was dabei rauskommt, danach das selbe nochmal im "Unganged-Mode" testen 

Dann weis man es genau


----------



## knoedelfan (11. Juli 2010)

Gelöscht durch knoedelfan


----------



## drdealgood (11. Juli 2010)

Hier mal die "Speicherperformance" bei der AMD-Dose  im Ganged-Mode
bei Latenzen von 4-4-4-12 

Lesen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schreiben:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kopieren:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und noch die Verzögerung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## knoedelfan (11. Juli 2010)

Gelöscht durch knoedelfan


----------



## drdealgood (11. Juli 2010)

EVEREST V5.30.1900 habe aber 4-4-4-12 und nicht 11 bei 2T


----------



## knoedelfan (11. Juli 2010)

Gelöscht durch knoedelfan


----------



## hulkhardy1 (11. Juli 2010)

Everest ist aber sehr gut, sogar einer der besten Programme in Bezug auf Hardware Infos und Benchmarks. Hab das ganze auch mal versucht, da ich ja einen PII 920 habe ohne offenen Multi musste ich über der Ref. Takt gehen, 214, um auf 3000MHz zu kommen. Nur mein Speicher wird dann halt mit übertaktet und mit den Timings 4-4-4-12-1T, war da nix zu machen. Wie bei dir knoedelfan, ein Bluescreen nach dem anderen nur nicht mit den Auswirkungen. Hab im Bios wieder zurück gestellt und dann lief auch wieder alles ohne Probleme. Hat mir aber gezeigt das der Ram am Rande seiner Leistung arbeitet, warscheinlich durch die 1T Command Rate, was aber doch erheblich an Geschwindigkeit bringt gegenüber von 2T.


----------



## knoedelfan (11. Juli 2010)

Gelöscht durch knoedelfan


----------



## drdealgood (11. Juli 2010)

Es gibt ne "Freie Kostenlose Version V 2.2" ich sauge die mal und teste mal ob die unsere Hardware korrekt erkennt


----------



## drdealgood (11. Juli 2010)

Nö, ist nicht, rennt nicht 

Brauche aber einen Übersetzer von Deutsch zu Deutsch 

oder versteht einer von Euch diese Kauderwelsch-Fehlermeldung 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (11. Juli 2010)

Schallte mal das Internet ab und Probiere es nochmal, das Programm glaubt wohl das es sich bei dir um ein Firmennetzwerk handlt. Also bei mir läuft die Version 2.2 von Everest einwandfrei, ist auch nur 4G groß.


----------



## knoedelfan (11. Juli 2010)

Gelöscht durch knoedelfan


----------



## drdealgood (11. Juli 2010)

Bo-Ey, wenn ich den erwische, den EntenBär  einfach Arbeitsgruppen auf der AMD-Dose einzurichten  na der kann was erleben 

Na ist ja eh egal, meine Everest Ultimate geht ja


----------



## knoedelfan (11. Juli 2010)

Gelöscht durch knoedelfan


----------



## hulkhardy1 (11. Juli 2010)

Everest hat aber doch leichte Probleme mit der Erkennung, keine Sensoren, CPU.....aber der Benchmark geht.


----------



## SXFreak (12. Juli 2010)

hat sich erledigt......


----------



## drdealgood (12. Juli 2010)

@hulkhardy1

Hmm, schätze mal diese Speicherverzögerung entspricht nicht ganz der Realität  oder hast Du mit ner Crey gebencht 

Aber Scherz beiseite, steht aber auch in der Dokumentation das die Version 2.2 "neuere" Hardware (denke mal so ab 2006-2007) nicht richtig erkennt


----------



## knoedelfan (12. Juli 2010)

Gelöscht durch knoedelfan


----------



## hulkhardy1 (12. Juli 2010)

@drdealgood, ja der ist nicht schlecht,hehehh. War mir ja auch aufgefallen hab aber gedacht warte mal bis einer was sagt. Das ist wie wenn du in einem alten aber immer noch sehr guten VW Käfer sitzt und auf den Tacho schaust und plötzlich siehst das er biss 380KM/h geht, hehehhehe!!!

Wir müssten irgentwo einen gemeinsamen Nenner finden, also ein Programm das wir alle haben oder besorgen können. Was haltet ihr von Sisoft Sandra? Die Lite Version gibts für lau und ist auch auf der DVD von PCGH Print drauf so dass @knoedelfan sich es nicht downloaden braucht.
Es ist wirklich sehr gut, ich benutze es recht oft. Es zeigt die gesammten Hardware Daten ziemlich zuverlässig an und die Benchmarks sind sogar umfangreicher als bei Everest Ultimat, Grafik, CPU, Ram, Internetverbindung, Laufwerke.....hat echt Benchmarks für alles.


----------



## drdealgood (12. Juli 2010)

Na, Everest Ultimate darf man ja auch 30 Tage testen, erst dann brauchts den Key und 10 MB download schafft doch auch bestimmt der knoedelfan


----------



## knoedelfan (12. Juli 2010)

Gelöscht durch knoedelfan


----------



## hulkhardy1 (12. Juli 2010)

@ knoedelfan, da hast du dir ja ganz schön Mühe gegeben! Es zeigt sich meiner Meinung nach ein sehr durchwachsenes Bild, ein klaren Faforit kann ich da nicht aus machen. Aber seh ich das richtig du hast mal wieder übertaktet, konntest aber nicht lange von den Experimenten die Finger lassen!! Ja der kindliche Spieltrib bricht irgentwann immer wieder durch, hoffentlich hab ich den auch noch mit 90 Jahren. Ich werd meine tests Morgen früh so um 05.00 Uhr machen da ist es kühler und ich bin Morgens am fittesten wenn ich zur Arbeit gehe, lässt aber im lauf des Tages dann drasisch nach. Ich hab meinen PC momentan auf 1000MHz und 1.1 Volt laufen und die Graka auch runter getaktet so spuckt der PC nicht so heiße Luft raus und heizt die Bude nicht so auf, das macht einen extremen Unterschied.


----------



## knoedelfan (12. Juli 2010)

Gelöscht durch knoedelfan


----------



## hulkhardy1 (12. Juli 2010)

Ich weiß gerade nicht ob ich den SLI Modus benutzen soll, hab bis jetzt den Speicher immer manuell übertaktet, also Timings, Spannung und Frequenz von Hand eingestellt. Es gibt ja mehrere SLI Modi welchen hast du eingetellt? Zum Thema Temperatur ich hab das Antec 1200 und ne Wasserkühlung, praal-angeb, die Hardware macht mir in der Hinsicht keine Probleme aber meine Zimmertemperatur.


----------



## knoedelfan (12. Juli 2010)

Gelöscht durch knoedelfan


----------



## hulkhardy1 (13. Juli 2010)

So meine ersten Ergebnisse lauten, bei CPU 3500MHz, Ram 4-4-4-12-1T, unganged, wie volgt.
Speicherverzögerung: 43.0ns
Kopierdurchsatz       : 8850
Schreibdurchsatzt     : 6764
Lesedurchsatz          : 7452
Ich hab immer 10 Versuche gemacht und den besten Wert genommen, allerdings hab ich den HT Bus und NB auf 2000MHz eingestellt, in wie weit das einen Einfuss hat weiß ich noch nicht. Werde ich heute nach der Arbeit mal weiter testen.
Ja das mit Sisoft ist kla @knoedelfan das Programm ist immer auf dem allerneuesten Stand und der x58 Chipsatz ist äuserst modern, was solls.


----------



## drdealgood (13. Juli 2010)

Warum einfach, wenns auch kompliziert geht ? 

Findet man unter dem Reiter "Werkzeuge" 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## knoedelfan (13. Juli 2010)

Gelöscht durch knoedelfan


----------



## hulkhardy1 (13. Juli 2010)

ich sehe grade @drdealgood du has deine CPU auf über 3600MHz laufen, jungs wir müssen uns mal auf Standarts einigen sonst können wir die Ergebnisse sehr schlecht mit einander vergleichen. Wenns interrisiert ich hab momentan mein rechner auf wenig hitze Ausstoß obtimiert,  CPU 1000MHz, Ram 200MHz, VCore 1.1Volt. Hir die Ergebnisse, was aber erstaunlich ist das ich im Windows Betrieb keine großen Geschwindigkeits Verluste feststellen kann, win7 reagiert immer noch sehr schnell: Ok, jetzt reichts mir, kann schon wieder nix hochladen und dazu noch der verschwundene zubehör Ordner, nach Formatier ich die Platte und mach alles neu!!!


----------



## knoedelfan (13. Juli 2010)

Gelöscht durch knoedelfan


----------



## hulkhardy1 (13. Juli 2010)

Hi, @knoedelfan ja ein Standart mus her seit dem ersten Standart 08/15 der einen Bolzen eines Maschienengewhrs im erste Weltkrieg bezeichnete hat der Siegeszug des Standart gezeigt das er unabkömmlich ist! Also ich könnte auch noch CPU 3500MHz, Ram 413MHz 4-4-4-12-1T, HT 2000, NB 2000, anbieten. Wenn man den Prozessor manuell auf 1000MHz runtertaktet hat einen viel größeren Effekt, da bei C&Q der Prozessor wegen jeder Kleinigkeit wieder hoch taktet. Auserdem wenn ich ganz erlich bin funzt C&Q bei mir nicht, kommt dann ständig zu Abstürzen hab nie rausgefunden woran das lieg. Mein System hab ich jetzt auch komplett neu gemacht, Platt formatiert und win7 neu aufgespielt. Mal gespann wie lange es diesmal dauert bis ich wieder irgenwas abgeschossen hab.


----------



## knoedelfan (13. Juli 2010)

Gelöscht durch knoedelfan


----------



## hulkhardy1 (13. Juli 2010)

@knoedelfan, ja mit der Stromversorgung hast du denke ich recht, mein be quiet hat wohl ne Macke dazu gehört auch das, wenn ich ihn komplett von Netzt nehme, nicht richtig startet. Ist ein bekanntes Problem der Dark Power P7 Serie. Da ich keinen offenen Multi hab hab ich Probs die genaue Frequenz ein zu stellen. Am liebsten währe es mir daher wenn ihr auf 2800MHz runter takten könntet. Mein maximaler Multi ist 14 mehr geht nicht.


----------



## knoedelfan (13. Juli 2010)

Gelöscht durch knoedelfan


----------



## hulkhardy1 (13. Juli 2010)

Na dann machens wir mal fest. CPU 2800MHz, Ram 800 ode 1066, HT und NB auf 1800MHz. Mit den Timings, SLI, ganged, unganged spielen wir mal ein bischen rum. Sollen wir es so machen oder hast noch ne andere Idee oder Vorschlag?


----------



## drdealgood (13. Juli 2010)

Und warum taktet Ihr eure AMD-Dosen nicht einfach für die Benchs hoch 

GPU 3600MHz NB 2400MHZ schliesslich ist unser "Schatzi-Mainboard" doch dafür gemacht  Unsere AMD-Dose rennt jetzt seit 3 Monaten mit diesen Werten OC  ohne jedes Problem, na nicht ganz, 2 Blaue habe ich in der Zeit gehabt, lag aber wohl eher an der zu niedrigen Ram-Voltage (jetzt ist die ja bei 2.2 Volt, wie von GEIL vorgegeben) 

Das einzige was ich nochmal probieren werde ist, mal auf "Unganged" stellen und dann mal die 1066MHz probieren  vielleicht gehts ja dann Stabil ohne Blaue 

Wobei ich eigentlich der Meinung bin, dass 1066 mit 5-5-5-15 nicht, oder kaum schneller sein dürften, wie 800 mit 4-4-4-12


----------



## hulkhardy1 (13. Juli 2010)

Ich merk schon das wird nicht so leicht. @drdealgood wir versuchen gerade uns auf dein kleinsten gemeinsamen Nenner zu einigen. Hoch takten können wir ja immer noch, von mir aus bis hin wer mit seiner Kiste die besten Werte schafft, im Grafik Bereich werden wir wohl @knoedelfan an uns vorbei ziehen sehen aber spass könnte die ganze Sache machen.


----------



## knoedelfan (13. Juli 2010)

Gelöscht durch knoedelfan


----------



## hulkhardy1 (14. Juli 2010)

@knoedelfan, die Einstellungen für den HT Bus befindet sich unter dem Punkt "K8 <-> HT Speed". Bei mir ist der maximale Wert 1800MHz aber da du ja einen offenen Multi hast kann sein das du höhere Werte einstellen kannst. Bein dern NB ist es ja änlich ist bei mir maximal 1800MHz möglich mit einer CPU mit offenen Multi kannst du auch höhere Multis auswählen. Ich erhöhe den HT Takt durch durch den Referenz Takt (früher FSB). Ich hatte schon einen Ref.Takt von 270MHz und HT Takt von 2400MHz lief damals stabiel, nur leider hab ich keinen Geschwindigkeits Benchmark gemacht ums zu testen. Das wichtigste ist aber das der HT Takt niemals größer sein darf als der NB Takt, sonst stürzt dein System sofort ab.
Mal sehen vieleicht mach ich Morgen oder so mal die ersten Benchmarks aber die eigentlichen Tests werd ich am Wochenende machen, denn ich denke das wird bestimmt ein paar Stunden gehen bis alle möglchkeiten durch sind. Werde dann auch ne Exel Tabell erstellen, das ist übersichtlicher. Ja @knoedelfan den Reset Knopf werden wir bestimmt mehrfach brauchen zum Glück ist der bei unserem Board ausen angebracht. Ha ich freu mich fast schon auf die Bench Aktion, könnte echt interriesant werden.


----------



## drdealgood (14. Juli 2010)

Hey, sollten wir nicht besser die Finger vom HT lassen, da unsere CPUs K10er und nicht K8er Prozessoren sind ?

Hab ich mal zumindest gelesen.

Ich auch freien Multi hab


----------



## hulkhardy1 (14. Juli 2010)

Wie gesagt ich hab mit dem HT Takt schon rumgespielt aber laut anderen Foren bringt ein HT Takt über 2000MHz keinen Leistungszuwachs mehr. Deswegen hab ich immer geschaut das ich nicht drüber komm. @drdealgood, meinetwegen können wir uns darauf einigen den HT Takt bei 1800MHz zu lassen, mir egal. Mal abwarten was @knoedelfan dazu sagt und ich denke bis zum Wochenende werden wir uns schon auf alles geeinigt haben, damit es entlich los gehen kann!!


----------



## knoedelfan (14. Juli 2010)

Gelöscht durch knoedelfan


----------



## hulkhardy1 (14. Juli 2010)

@ knoedelfan, sorry aber da hast du was verwechselt! Das ist zu 100 Prozent die Hitze, denn das HT im Bios hat nix mit Hyper Threading zu tun, sondern es bedeutet Hyper Transport, ist der ersatz des Frontsidebuses den es ja nicht mehr gibt! Ist der Bus der die Daten des Arbeitsspeicher Transportiert auch der PCIe Bus verschickt Daten über den HT! AMD hat ihn bei den AM3 Boards von 1800MHz wie bei uns, auf 2000MHz angehoben da es doch einen leichten Performence Schub bringt aber alles über 2000MHz hat fast keinen Effeckt.


----------



## knoedelfan (14. Juli 2010)

Gelöscht durch knoedelfan


----------



## hulkhardy1 (14. Juli 2010)

Hör mit auf mit verwechslungen von Abrüzungen ich sag da nur "SLI", bei unserem Board hat das ne ganz andere Bedeutung,das musste ich auch erst lehrnen ja so ist das. Ich werd das aber mal testen in dem ich den HT wie beim Athon 64 X2 6000+ auf 1000MHz runter setze aber alles erst am Wochenende. Aber ich mein mal gelesen zu haben das es doch einen Effekt hat aber mal sehn.


----------



## knoedelfan (14. Juli 2010)

Gelöscht durch knoedelfan


----------



## hulkhardy1 (14. Juli 2010)

Ja bin ja auch mal gespannt obs auf den PhenomII einfluss hat. Lass dich aber von dieser kleinen Verwechslung nicht runter ziehen deine Meinung und dein Wissen ist ungebrochen hir sehr gefragt!!!!!


----------



## knoedelfan (14. Juli 2010)

Gelöscht durch knoedelfan


----------



## hulkhardy1 (14. Juli 2010)

Ok, jatzt werd ich es machen und zwar den HT auf 1000MHz Takten und dann mal 3D Mark06 laufen lassen. Mahl schauen also bis gleich, hoffentlich!! So hab jetzt den Test gemacht zwischen 1800MHz und 1000MHz mit dem Ergebnis, was @knoedelfan schon sagte keinerlei auswirkung! Das einzige was ich nicht bestädigen kann das, das System instabiel wurde da hatte ich keinerlei Probleme!


----------



## knoedelfan (14. Juli 2010)

Gelöscht durch knoedelfan


----------



## hulkhardy1 (14. Juli 2010)

Hab gerade die Bilder nochmal hochgeldaden, komisch hatte ich vorhin schon aber auf einmal waren die weg!! Ja CPU-Z zeigt dei 1000 oder 1800MHz HT link an. Wie aber schon gepostet keinerlei Geschwindigkeit unterschied.


----------



## knoedelfan (14. Juli 2010)

Gelöscht durch knoedelfan


----------



## hulkhardy1 (14. Juli 2010)

Hab hir mal einen Test gemacht mit HT Takt von 2250MHz wird von CPU-Z korrekt angezeigt. Ich denke das war vieleicht damals ein Fehler von CPU-Z, weil ich hab jetzt nie deue 154.2 benutzt.


----------



## knoedelfan (14. Juli 2010)

Gelöscht durch knoedelfan


----------



## hulkhardy1 (15. Juli 2010)

Ja stimmt natürlich, der maximale Wert den ich bei HT Speed einstellen kann ist 1800MHz wenns höher gehen soll muss ich es über den Ref. Takt machen.


----------



## knoedelfan (16. Juli 2010)

Gelöscht durch knoedelfan


----------



## hulkhardy1 (16. Juli 2010)

Alter Schwede hast du dir eine neue CPU gekauft???? 1090T........lecker, davon Träum ich schon die ganze Zeit, vieleicht schaff ich es dieses Jahr auch noch. Jetzt würden mich aber mal die Werte von 3D Mark Vantage mit deinem SLI Verbund interessieren. Hast du auch mal getestet obs bei dir was birngt mit dem hohen HT Wert?


----------



## knoedelfan (16. Juli 2010)

Gelöscht durch knoedelfan


----------



## hulkhardy1 (16. Juli 2010)

Eigentlich müsste es mit der CPU laufen, du bist ja nicht der erste der auf das CrosshairII ein x6 drauf baut, also denke ich das der Fehler wo anderster liegt. Ok, mach mal volgendes, nimm die Batterie mal für 1 Stunde raus und unbedingt das Netzteil vom Strom trennen sonst dauert es die ganze Nacht , ich möchte das sich bei dir der DMI Pool löscht. Ich vermute sehr stark das da dein Problem liegt und du musst unbedingt C1E im Bios abschallten.@knoedelfan das bekommen wir noch hin das die CPU bei dir läuft!!!!!!


----------



## SXFreak (16. Juli 2010)

Oh man, der 6 Kerner hat mich wirklich gereizt. 
Hoffentlich gibt es bald eine Lösung der Probleme.


----------



## drdealgood (16. Juli 2010)

Muss man um den 1090T zu übertakten, nicht erst mal im BIOS diese Turbo-Geschichte ausschalten ?

Sonst zieht der doch selbstständig die Kernfrequenz um 400MHz bei Bedarf hoch. Meine gelesen zu haben, dass, wenn der Turbo-Mode an ist, der Prozessor einen Übertaktungsschutz hat.


----------



## knoedelfan (16. Juli 2010)

Gelöscht durch knoedelfan


----------



## hulkhardy1 (16. Juli 2010)

Ganz kurz hast du schon das ältere 25** Bios versucht, das war die erste Versicn die den X6 untersützt??


----------



## knoedelfan (16. Juli 2010)

Gelöscht durch knoedelfan


----------



## hulkhardy1 (16. Juli 2010)

Asus hat hir ein eigenes Forum versuch es da mal @knoedelfan vieleicht wissen die Rat!


----------



## knoedelfan (16. Juli 2010)

Gelöscht durch knoedelfan


----------



## hulkhardy1 (17. Juli 2010)

Irgent wie wundern mich deine Probleme, da der X6 nichts anderes als ein PhenomII mit zwei zusätzlichen Kernen ist. Probier mal volgendes, fixe den Ref. Takt auf 200MHz und auch den Mult auf 16, ich erhoffe mir davon das sich der Turbo abschallten. Nach langen überlegen bin ich zu dem Schluss gekommen das es an dem liegen könnte.


----------



## knoedelfan (17. Juli 2010)

Gelöscht durch knoedelfan


----------



## hulkhardy1 (17. Juli 2010)

Oo, das du erst jetzt erwähnst mit der zähigkeit. Da hatte ich mal ein änliches Problem und des Rätsels Lösung war die Festplatte, ich weiß das klingt als würde es nicht zusammen passen aber dennoch war es das. Hast du das ganze mal ohne deine spezielle SSD versucht. @knoedelfan das ist jetzt kein schnell Schuss das meine ich ernst!!!


----------



## knoedelfan (17. Juli 2010)

Gelöscht durch knoedelfan


----------



## hulkhardy1 (17. Juli 2010)

Weißt du das ist halt so ich treibe mich hir im Forum den lieben langen Tag rum und bin die ganze Zeit am supporten was du ja auch an meine Zahl der Beiträge siehst. Dazu kommen Dinge wie ein PC startet nich mehr weil die Tastatur kaputt ist obwohl sie in Windows funzt. Ein PC der 10 Minuten zum starten benötigt weil das Netzteil einen leichten defekt hatte. Du kannst die SSD auch lassen wie sie ist und nur als Test irgent eine ältere SATA Platte einbauen. Wenn der test vorrüber ist kannst du die SSD einfach wieder in den Slot stecken und alles ist so wie es früher war ohne das du was neu aktivieren musst.


----------



## knoedelfan (17. Juli 2010)

Gelöscht durch knoedelfan


----------



## hulkhardy1 (17. Juli 2010)

Sorry wenn meine Vorschläge zu extrem sind, so bin ich halt. Ich hab sogar schon Urlaub genommen um ein PC Problem zu beheben weil ich dann echt nicht ruhig schlafen kann wenn ich nicht weiß woran das liegt. Du scheinst ganz schön eingespannt zu sein, viel Stress!!! Da ist es bei mir auf dem Friedhof doch erheblich ruhiger und hab auch immer Zeit auf der Arbeit über PC Probleme nachzudenken, meine eigenen oder auch die von anderen. Ja so ist das bei mi, nochmal Sorry wollte dich echt nicht stressen falls doch......scheinst ja damit umgehen zu können, also viel Glück vieleicht weiß doch der Asus Support Rat!!!


----------



## MasterG89 (17. Juli 2010)

Hallo ich bin der Neue!

ich verfolge nun schon seit nem gutem Jahr aufmerksam die Erfahrungen die von euch allen gemacht wurden. Ich selbst würde sagen das ich trauriger Weise mehr zeit im Bios mit vergeblichen Einstellungen verbracht hab als im win selbst. Aba irgendwie macht das ja auch Fun. Ich selbst habe dadurch auch vieles in Erfahrung bringen können. 
Ich bin seit gut eineinhalb Jahren stolzer Besitzer eines  ASUS Crosshair II Formula. !!HAMMER!! Auch wenn es in vielen Sachen ne Zicke ist, doch wenns dann läuft ist es nicht mehr aufzuhalten....​ 
Nun da ich nach Millionen kläglichen Versuchen feststellen musste das es z.B. nahezu unmöglich ist, meine Corsair Dominator GT`s, stabil mit 1066 Mhz 5-5-5-15 laufen zu lassen, habe ich versucht die Einstellungen von hulkhardy1 mit 800Mhz und 4-4-4-12 1T und "1066er Spannung" zu übernehmen- und siehe da - rennt schneller als je zuvor. (Prime hab ich allerdings nur ca. halbe std laufen lassen ohne prob) Läuft egal ob ganged oder unganged.Ich lass aber auf unganged.Meine zu glauben Games laufen nen tick besser. mitlleweile bin ich sogar bei einem Ref. Takt von 212 stabil angekommen. Allerdings war 1066 Mhz bei Everest* deutlich schneller* als 800Mhz. Wiederum wie schon beobachtet gibts mit 800Mhz  im 3D Mark 06 mehr points. Ich häng mal ein paar Bilder mit mehr Details mit an. Ich werd nun noch versuchen den Ref. Takt zu erhöhen falls noch möglich und dann mal sehen wohin mich das bringt.....

würde mir gerne eure Meinung von den jetzigen Einstellungen und Aufbau des restlichen Systems anhören. 
Vieleicht hat ja auch jemand noch paar nützliche Tipps für was auch immer.

Dank scho mal!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (17. Juli 2010)

Jo willkommen im Forum sind immer über neue User die dazu stoßen erfreut!!
Das erste was mir bei deinen Einstellungen auffällt ist der extrem hohe CPUNB Takt mit 2744 MHz, standart ist ja 1800-2000MHz. Wenn du den Ref. Takt weiter anheben willst also über deine 211MHz dann musst du den Multi der CPUNB runter setzen. Wie hoch ist dein VCore? Also die meisten 965 schaffen die 4GHz Grenze.


----------



## MasterG89 (17. Juli 2010)

Also mein Prozi läuft mit 1,46V. prime stabil bis 3950max. Ich habe die  4Ghz grenze noch net stabil erreichen können. Außerdem könnt ich mir vorstellen das es ihm dann ganz  schön warm ums "Herz" wird mit lukü?!?
falls du dir die Temps angesehen hast - die sind ja im idle schon  ziemlich derb. mehr will ich dem 965er net zumuten. Und was den NB Takt angeht,hast du vollkommen recht ab Ca.2850MHz. gehts nicht mehr wirklich weiter (BS noch und nöcher). wobei 2800Mhz auch  schon ganz ordentlich ist oda?? Laut Everest und 3d Mark bringt die Steigerung vom NB-Takt doch einiges.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (17. Juli 2010)

Ja wenn der stabiel so hoch bei dir läuft, ist natürlich erfreulich den dadurch wird die Verbindung zum L3 Speicher auf der CPU beschleunigt aber 1.46Volt ist schon ganz schön hoch. Ist zwar von AMD biss 1.5 Volt zugelassen aber ich persöhnlich geh nicht über 1.425 Volt hinaus. Dein CPU Kühler ist zwar jetzt nicht so dolle aber für 25€ annehmbar. Hast du mal versucht den CPUNB Takt mal drastisch ab zu senken, dann müsste die CPU auch weniger Strom benötigen um auf dein 3800MHz zu kommen aber du hast schon recht das kostet Leistung also wenn die Temperaturen bei Prime95 noch unter 62 Grad bei dem Wetter bleiben ist bei dir alles im grünen.


----------



## MasterG89 (17. Juli 2010)

jo da hab ich doch gleich ma ne Frage: ich lese die Temps mit Everest aus, muss ich nun bei der max. Temp. auf die Cpu- oder die Kerntemps achten???hoff jetz ma du sagst cpu, denn sonst wird meiner zu hot!!! wobei man solche auslastungen wie bei prime zum glück eh t nie erreicht selbst im ZockerBetrieb.
P.S hab 36€ gezahlt für den Kühler und war tatsächlich ein wenig entäuscht von der leistung, mehr schein als sein aba nun hab ich ihn - hätte lieber nen mugen 2.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (17. Juli 2010)

Also dei CPU Temperatur ist der Sensor auf dem Mainbord im Sockel die kannst vergessen, was wichtig ist, ist die Kerntemperatur, Sorry! Benutze mal das Programm Core Temp die ist recht genau. Ja der Mugen 2 wäre deutlich besser gewesen, was solls.


----------



## MasterG89 (17. Juli 2010)

ich habs befürchtet....hab unter prime ne kerntemp von 67C. ich bin allerdings so naiv und glaube das es dem prozi nicht so schadet sodas ich ihn in 2 monaten entsorgen kann. (hoff der hält bisschen länger). 
CoreTemp hab ich scho ma probiert liest genau das gleich aus...

ich schätze das gesamte sys ist unter lukü so ziemlich am ende. ABER ich geb die Hoffnung noch nicht auf das mit den "richtigen" Einstellungen noch mehr aus dem corsair zu holen ist. 
Da kauft man schon schweine teuren ddr2 ram und dann kann man ihn nicht ausnutzen, das ärgert mich am meisten.naja ma sehn was über den Ref. Takt noch weng geht...
läuft jetz ohne prime und ohne sonstige antstrengungen auf 216Mhz ohne BS



​


----------



## hulkhardy1 (17. Juli 2010)

könntest mal ein paar Screenshots von CPU-Z machen und zwar von den Reitern CPU, Memory und SPD dann hätte ich einen besseren Überblick über deine Einstellungen.


----------



## MasterG89 (17. Juli 2010)

So bitteschön:


----------



## hulkhardy1 (17. Juli 2010)

Ich könnt immer noch neidisch werden wenn ich auf deine CPUNB Frequenz schaue, dei Speicher ist super eingestll und glaub mir zum Zocken sind die Einstellungen echt besser als der 1066 Modus, bei mir rennt der 1066 Modus ja ohne Probleme, hab den Speicher hir:
Corsair XMS2 DIMM Kit 4GB PC2-8500U CL5-5-5-15 (DDR2-1066) (TWIN2X4096-8500C5) ab 89.00 € | heise online-Preisvergleich
Aber ich denke was dein Problem ist sind die Temperaturen mit einer etwas bessern Kühlung wären da bestimmmt noch ein paar MHz driin, an deinen Einstellungen gibts nix zum ausetzen alles top bei dir.


----------



## MasterG89 (17. Juli 2010)

Und der läuft auf 1066? ich hab meine über nen pc laden bestellt, auf jeden fall haben der gute herr und ich aneinander vorbei geredet, denn haben wollt ich eigentlich genau den den du hast! und bekommen hab ich den jetzigen, na gut hab mir dann gedacht der is auch net von schlechten Eltern und dann hab ich den halt behalten. wie mans macht ists verkehrt! 

Ja und mit den Temps bin ich deiner Meinung, ohne Wakü geht da nimma viel bis nichts mehr!

zur info: 800Mhz everest lesenbench:ca.8500Mb/s
            1066Mhz             "              :ca.10300Mb/s 

is echt verwirrend was nun besser ist!?!

nun gut ich schau morgen noch mal rein. schönen Abend noch!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (17. Juli 2010)

Glaub mir habs oft genug getestet der 800 4-4-4-12-1T ist auf jedenfall schneller als der 1066 5-5-5-15-2T. Der PhenomII profitiert merh von schnellen Latenzen als von MHz also sei mit deinem Speicher zu frieden der ist echt nicht schlecht.


----------



## knoedelfan (17. Juli 2010)

Gelöscht durch knoedelfan


----------



## drdealgood (18. Juli 2010)

@knoedelfan

Vielleicht hast Du ja auch bloss eine defekten, bzw. beim ersten Feindkontakt mit dem Mainboard, defekt gegangenen X6 Prozessor erwischt  Sollten die Werte, die CPU-Z ausgelesen hat doch stimmen, spräche einiges dafür


----------



## hulkhardy1 (18. Juli 2010)

Wiso was gerfällt dir an den CPU-Z Werten von knoedelfan nicht? Es gibt schon ein paar dinge die man noch hätte testen können wenn knoedelfan etwas mehr Zeit gehabt hätte aber momentan scheint er doch sehr stark im Strss zu sein also mal abwarten biss er wieder den Kopf frei hat.


----------



## drdealgood (18. Juli 2010)

Na ja, ich weiss ja nicht ob es normal ist, dass bei festem 16x Multi verschiedene Geschwindigkeiten und Multis angezeigt werden 

Bei 16x 3200, 3600, 3700 und 3800 MHz
Bei 21x 3700 und 3800 MHz

wobei die Turbo-Core-Anhebung bei 16x "nur" bis 3600 MHz laut Spezifikation von AMD gehen dürfte 

und wie geschrieben, ich mein ja bloss, wenn CPU-Z richtig anzeigt, wärs halt drollig


----------



## hulkhardy1 (18. Juli 2010)

Ich wollt mir eigentlich in 2 Monaten auch den 1090T holen, jetzt kann sein das ich die Nvidia 2x 460 SLI vorziehe. Bin aber immer noch nicht ganz davon überzeugt obs wirklich nur am Bios liegt. Naja mal schauen wenn sich @knoedelfan wieder meldet.


----------



## SXFreak (18. Juli 2010)

Warum meldet sich nicht mal einer wo es problemlos läuft auf unserem Board?
Ich bin auch sehr interessiert an dem 1090T.


----------



## knoedelfan (18. Juli 2010)

Gelöscht durch knoedelfan


----------



## hulkhardy1 (18. Juli 2010)

Ich hab mal ein Such Thread aufgemacht um einen zu finden der das CrosshairII und den 1090T auch hat.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...uf-dem-crosshairii-am-laufen.html#post2017654
Bleib ruhig @knoedelfan wir versuchen doch nur dir zu helfen, das es dich ankozt kann ich ja verstehen, vieleicht wird doch noch alles gut.


----------



## drdealgood (18. Juli 2010)

Na ja, wenn AMD schon X6er mit der Bezeichnung 940T "Zosma" mit 2 abgeschalteten bzw. defekten Kernen demnächst ausliefert, darf man doch mal über eventuelle "Unstimmingkeiten" der CPU nachdenken 

AMDs ?kastrierte Hexa-Core-CPU? gesichtet - 13.07.2010 - ComputerBase

Aber ich wollte Dir in keinem Falle zu Nahe treten


----------



## drdealgood (19. Juli 2010)

Ganz schön Krass 

Habe mich mal ein bisschen im Asus-Forum ASUSTeK Computer Inc.-Forum-

herumgetrieben 

Da gibt es Probleme ohne Ende mit dem 2509 und 2607 BIOS für den 6 Kerner 

Na hoffe mal, dass die mal einen auf ein Mainboard packen und die Probleme fixen 

Das man die aber auch nicht packen kann  Meine so Schadenersatzmässig in Richtung "verplemperte Arbeitszeit" schliesslich wird ja eine Eigenschaft zugesichert, die dann nicht ordentlich funktioniert


----------



## Rodny (19. Juli 2010)

Ich bewundere wie ihr Euch in die Thematik Crosshair II hinein kniet. Das habe ich auch mal gemacht und nach vielen Versuchen aufgegeben. Eine ähnliche Erfahrung habe ich mit meinen Vorgägnger Asus MB gemacht. Damals hatte ich mich eingentlich entschlossen kein ASUS MB mehr zu kaufen, aber die positiven Bericht über das Crosshair II haben mich umgestimmt. Danach kamen viele Monate mit endlosen Versuchen das Crosshair II unter den verschiedestens konfigurationen zum laufen bekommen ..... und jedesmal war es schwierig und das MB äußerst zickig.

Nun bin ich auf ein Gigabyte AM3 Board umgestiegen und das Crosshair ist jetzt Fileserver. Meinen ersten Monat habe ich hinter mir und ich kann bis jetzt keine PRobleme oder zicken feststellen. Das Gigabyte funktioniert einfach nur.

Nun steht es für mich absulut fest: Nie wieder ein Asus MB. Ich habe mein Lehrgeld bezahlt.

Ich wünsche Euch weiterhin viel Erfolg und seeehr starke Nerven.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (19. Juli 2010)

Ich hab auch noch ein Gigabyte Board hir mit vol CF untersützung AMD 780G Chipsatz, das Ding hat nie Probleme gamacht, ein Jahr nicht einen Bluescreen, kostet immer noch 85€ aber aufgeben ist was für weich Eier und ich hab seit dem CrosshairII wirklich sehr viel dazu gelehrnt..zwar eher aus der Not aber egal, na dann wünsch ich dir viel Glück für deinen weiteren Lebensweg, den mein nächstes Board wird das  CrosshairIV oder das CrosshairIV Extreme, also wider Asus.


----------



## Rodny (19. Juli 2010)

Ja, das gebe ich Dir Recht. Das Crosshair II ist zum lernen und nicht zum Spaß haben.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (19. Juli 2010)

Wir sind also ein Zyniker, ich hoffe daran ist nicht das CrosshairII schuld. Das Board kann schon mal den Karakter versauen habs grad bei @knoedelfan gemerkt der ist kurz vorm Ammoklauf der alte Taliban, (schläfer). Der randaliert hir schon seit ein paar posts richtig rum!!!!


----------



## Rodny (19. Juli 2010)

Tut es Dir mal so richtig weh ... dann war es bestimmt ein ASUS MB


----------



## Olstyle (19. Juli 2010)

Also gegen die DFI, Abit und Epox Boards die ich vorher hatte ist das Ding eigentlich recht entspannt. Nur einen vernünftigen Kühlblock für die Heatpipe muss man selbst machen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (20. Juli 2010)

Wow, entspannt und CrosshairII, die zwei Worte hab ich ja noch nie zusammen gehört aber freud mich wenns bei dir so stress frei läuft. Aber wie meinst du das mit dem Kühlblock? Gut die NB Temperatur ist recht hoch bei dem Board aber mit ner vernünftigen Gehäusebelüftung bekommt man das eigentlich in  den Griff. Aber Poste mal wenn du Zeit hast deine sonstigen Einstellungen, für Speicher, CPU, CUPNB........... würd mich mal interrissieren!


----------



## drdealgood (20. Juli 2010)

Entspannt, hmm, na ja, wenn die "Zicke" einmal läuft und man nicht immer wieder daran rumbastelt  rennts ja eigentlich richtig gut  Ist der einzige Grund aus dem ich unser "Schatzi-Mainboard" noch nicht in die Tonne geklopft habe 

Auch knall ich da noch nen 6 Kerner drauf (liegt schon hier) aber erst wenn die mit einem neuen BIOS rausrücken  in dem es dann endlich auch die CPB(Core Performance Boost) Einstellung gibt


----------



## Olstyle (20. Juli 2010)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Aber wie meinst du das mit dem Kühlblock?


Ich hab den Aluklotz von der Heatpipe gehebelt und mir von nem Kumpel aus einem übrigen Mips Deckel und etwas Alu einen auf die Heatpipes passenden Wasserkühler fräsen lassen. Vielleicht mach ich bei Gelegenheit mal Bilder.


> Aber Poste mal wenn du Zeit hast deine sonstigen Einstellungen, für Speicher, CPU, CUPNB........... würd mich mal interrissieren!


Ich hab eigentlich alles ausser NB(Freihand etwas extra) und Vcore(1,42V) alle Spannungen auf Minimum/Standard runter geschraubt, den FSB auf 240, die Multis mit 16(CPU) und 10(CPU-NB) ebenfalls auf Standard und los. 

Auf dem DFI vorher waren noch 6 Mhz mehr Referenztakt aktiv, da blockiert jetzt der Ram(irgendwelche Subtimings sind beim CH straffer, bin aber zu faul die zu suchen) und den Rest um zu schmeißen kostet eher mehr Leistung als dass es mich weiter bringt.
CPU-Z Validator 3.1


----------



## hulkhardy1 (20. Juli 2010)

Ja muss der Ram sein bei dir, den Ref. Takt hab ich schon bei 270 beim laufen gehabt. PC ProbeII zeigt leider die NB Temperatur nicht an aber Everest bei den meisten schwankt sie so zwischen 60 und 70 Grad und bei dir? Ach was machst du mit der CPUNB Spannung die ja bei dem Board das Problem ist 1.5 Volt und mehr, regelst die mit K10stat runter oder lässt du sie so?


----------



## Olstyle (20. Juli 2010)

"C&Q" regeln tu ich mit dem PhenomMsrTweaker. 
Verstellen der NB-VID produziert dabei aber nur Abstürze, also bleibt die Konstant(was auch schon Sinn macht weil der NB-Multi nicht runter geregelt wird)

Die Mobo-Temperatur nach PC-Probe liegt bei mir immer um die 50°C, der 780a laut NV-Sensortool allerdings bei 70°C.


----------



## drdealgood (26. Juli 2010)

Hmm 

vom Asus-Support immer noch "Das Schweigen der Lämmer" 
ob da noch ein neues BIOS kommt ?

Bin schon am suchen auf welchem Board der 1090T ohne Macken läuft 

Brauch aber eins mit DDR2 und SLi Unterstützung 
Da bleibt anscheinend wieder nur Asus 
M4N82 Deluxe, für das werden die 6-Kerner ausdrücklich beworben 

Aber erst mal recherchieren ob dem wirklich so ist


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. Juli 2010)

Doch das hir von Gigabyte, das hab ich sogar noch im Schrank war mein vorgänger. Manchmal vermiss ich es echt wenn ich daran denke wie stress frei es war. Unterstützt auch den X6 1090T und DDR2 Speicher. Ich kann es dir uneingeschränkt empfehlen hat mir nie Probleme beteitet.
GA-MA780G-UD3H (rev .1.0) - GIGABYTE - Support - Mainboard - CPU Support List

Allerdings hab ich die Revision2.0 die 1.0 gibts eigentlich nicht mehr.


----------



## drdealgood (26. Juli 2010)

Liebelein 

ist ja ganz nett aber ich kauf meiner Ollen, ähm, Holden nicht noch extra ein paar Radeons für Ihre AMD-Dose 

Für Ihre "Killefickspiele" reichen die beiden Nvidia-GTXer 
(Evtl. noch ne Dritte just for fun, wenn ich eine günstig schnappen kann)


----------



## knoedelfan (29. Juli 2010)

gelöscht durch knoedelfan


----------



## Olstyle (29. Juli 2010)

Dir ist aber schon klar dass Nvidia hier die Grenzen für SLI formuliert?
Allerdings kann man die mittlerweile eh umgehen.


----------



## knoedelfan (29. Juli 2010)

Gelöscht durch knoedelfan


----------



## Olstyle (29. Juli 2010)

Ich meine dich und ich meine mit SLI auf anderen Mobos das:
Project xDevs: Êîíòåíò / Ïóáëèêàöèè è ñòàòüè / Activating NVIDIA SLI on all motherboards, updated detailed HOW-TO
[Guide] SLI auf allen Chipsätzen - Es geht! - Forum de Luxx


----------



## knoedelfan (29. Juli 2010)

Gelöscht durch knoedelfan


----------



## Olstyle (29. Juli 2010)

Es ging in erster Linie darum dass du schreibst, dass AMD dich einschränkt. 
Die einzige Einschränkung die es gibt liegt aber im Treiber von Nvidia was man auch schön in den verlinkten Artikeln sieht.


----------



## knoedelfan (29. Juli 2010)

Gelöscht durch knoedelfan


----------



## Olstyle (29. Juli 2010)

knoedelfan schrieb:


> Solch "feine, politische" Aussagen sind nicht mein Bestreben. Ich bin kein Diplomat!
> Woher kennst Du denn die Firmenpolitik von Nvidia und AMD?
> 
> Ich denke eher, da gehts um Handfeste "Firmenpolitik". Und natürlich um Rechte!
> Lizenzrechte sind teuer. Also worauf willst Du hinaus?


Eigentlich ist die Sache im Gebiet MultiGPU ziemlich einfach:
SLI kostet Lizenzgebühren(und die Möglichkeit ein Mainboard mit AMD Chipsatz lizenzieren zu lassen gibt es afaik garnicht) und Crossfire nicht(-> läuft aus Treiber Sicht erst einmal auf jedem Board mit genug Slots).

Wo auf lange Sicht der Vorteil bei ersterem liegt: Keine Ahnung, aber es ist nunmal so.


> Letztendlich geht es darum, ob ein Crosshair II gegen ein anderes "altes" Mainboard
> getauscht werden soll. Und da hab ich meine bedenken. Macht das wirklich Sinn????
> Mods hin oder her! Nicht jeder Mod ist wirklich brauchbar für alle Chipsätze und nicht
> jeder Mod macht wirklich glücklich. Genau so wie OC den einen oder anderen nicht
> sinnvoll bereichert hat!


Gegen ein noch älteres Mobo zu tauschen macht natürlich eher weniger Sinn. Ob man versuchen möchte auf einem neuen Board über so einen Hack SLI zu betrieben bleibt jedem selbst überlassen, ich wollte dir lediglich die Möglichkeit aufzeigen.

Denn wie du schon sagtest:

_Natürlich hab ich mich immer gewundert, warum PCIe-Steckplätze nicht gleich sind! Elektrisch
ist ja kein Unterschied._

Dem ist auch so, nur der NVidia Treiber baut halt noch eine zusätzliche Abfrage ein und die zum Umgehen ist anscheinend keine Hexerei.


> Hast Du "oben" nochmals mein Posting gelesen wegen der Avira-Meldung?


Das ist eine reine Heuristikwarnung weil Avira wahrscheinlich bei jedem kyrillischen Schriftzeichen in Panik verfällt.


----------



## knoedelfan (29. Juli 2010)

Gelöscht durch knoedelfan


----------



## drdealgood (30. Juli 2010)

Ist zum Glück kein Problem den 1090T wieder an meinen Kumpel zurück zu geben, der ist immer noch schön ungeöffnet  habe eh nur den reinen Importpreis gezahlt 

Jetzt warte ich noch ein bisschen, ob sich noch was tut in Sachen Crosshair BIOS, wenn nicht geht der halt wieder in den Warenkreislauf 
oder ich stell den zum "Hammerpreis" in die Bucht 

Auch werde ich mich wohl von AMD-CPUs komplett verabschieden und meiner Holden meine i7-Dose auf die Augen drücken  da ich 3 Kinder habe, wird sich bestimmt ein dankbarer Abnehmer für die Crosshair-Kiste finden lassen  ich bau mir jetzt noch einen i7-Rechner zusammen.

Ein X58 Mainboard habe ich mir schon letzte Woche aus den Staaten mitbringen lassen, denn 130 € Preisdifferenz gegenüber hier, sind schon ein Argument  

Jetzt muss ich nur noch schauen, wo und wie ich, günstig ein paar GTX480er an Land ziehen kann


----------



## knoedelfan (30. Juli 2010)

Gelöscht durch knoedelfan


----------



## drdealgood (30. Juli 2010)

Danke für Ohrentip 

Aber unter dem Kopfhörer ist Lautstärke eh egal und bei 2D wird es ja wohl auszuhalten sein


----------



## Merty (30. Juli 2010)

Hallo Leute, heute brauch ich mal Eure Hilfe...

Wollte am Wochenende testweise eine Geforce 8800 GT als PhysX-Karte einbauen. Kurioserweise läßt sich PC aber nach einstecken der Karte in den 2. blaue PCIe-Slot nicht mehr einschalten.
Karte raus... PC startet... Karte rein...PC startet nicht.

Warscheinlich ist die Lösung wieder mal sehr einfach... aber ich komm halt gerade nicht drauf.

Hat einer von Euch schon ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht, oder evtl. auch eine PhysX-Karte zum laufen gebracht ??

Danke schon mal für Eure Hilfe.


----------



## drdealgood (30. Juli 2010)

Ähm, gib bitte erst mal die ganz genaue Bezeichnung deines Netzteils 

Denn müsste eigentlich ohne jedes Problem gehen  Ich kann ohne Mucken ne GTX295 aus meiner i7-Dose als dritte Karte für PhysiX draufpappen 

Allerdings kann es auch schon mal sein, dass unser "Zicken-Mainboard" mehrere Startanläufe braucht 

Mal den Rechner komplett entladen, also Netzteilschalter aus und warten bis die ganzen Gimmik-Lichter erloschen sind  
Dann wieder Netzteilschalter an und warten bis der Christbaum wieder leuchtet, nun mit dem Powerbutton versuchen die Dose zu starten 

Möglicherweise musst Du diese Prozedur mehrfach wiederholen


----------



## Merty (30. Juli 2010)

Habe ein sicherlich ausreichend dimensioniertes Netzteil von COBA Nitrox mit 750 Watt.

Das mit dem ausschalten habe ich schon versucht. Auch habe ich das BIOS mehrfach resetet. Leider ohne Erfolg. Karte rein... PC lässt sich nicht einschalten. Sch... !


----------



## drdealgood (30. Juli 2010)

Ich wollte Dir mit dem NT auch keinesfalls zu Nahe treten, aber Du weist ja wie es manchmal ist, da versuchen die Jungs 3 GTX285ger an ein 600 Watt 29,99,- € NT zu hängen 

Läuft die 8800ter denn solo auf dem Brett ?


----------



## drdealgood (30. Juli 2010)

Noch ne Idee 

Must Du die 8800ter über so eine Adaptergeschichte mit Spannung versorgen, oder stellt das NT für die auch eine eigene PCI-Express-Rail zur Verfügung ?

Habe schon mehrfach gelesen, dass es mit den Adaptern Probleme geben kann, weiss jetzt auch nicht genau wieso, aber irgendwas weil der sich dann die Versorgung zusätzlich aus den "Normalen Bereich" des NT klaut 

Oops, schon gesehen, hat 4 x PCI-E Anschluss 

Habe nochmal meine relevanten BIOS Einstellungen nachgeschaut, vielleicht hilft das ja 

Plug & Play [Yes]
Resources Control [Auto]
Maximum Payload [4096]
Hybrid [Disable]
Onboard GPU [Auto]
Primery Display [PCI-E]


----------



## Merty (30. Juli 2010)

Ich kontrollier heute abend mal noch meine BIOS-Einstellungen.

Habe mein Board bisher noch nie als zickig empfunden. Es hat immer alles prima geklappt und sämtliche Hardware lief immer ohne Probleme. 

So wie es aussieht scheint es aber im Punkto 2. Grafikkarte nun doch etwas zickig zu sein... vermute das Ding ist weiblich 

Wenn noch jemand ´ne Idee hat... her damit.


----------



## knoedelfan (30. Juli 2010)

Gelöscht durch knoedelfan


----------



## drdealgood (30. Juli 2010)

Na dann hoffe ich mal, dass ich mit meiner "Zickenmeinung" zumindest geduldet bin 

Ich kann halt nur sagen, dass mein X58 System wesentlich "Pflegeleichter" ist, da kann ich draufstecken was ich will, bootet immer sofort, zum Glück 

Allerdings musste ich um das BIOS bei dem Brett zu verstehen, meinen Hauptschulabschluss nachholen


----------



## Olstyle (30. Juli 2010)

Nehm einfach mal den weißen Slot.
Im blauen Slot wird versucht SLI zu aktivieren und vom NF200 mit zwei gleichen Grakas gerechnet.


----------



## knoedelfan (30. Juli 2010)

Gelöscht durch knodelfan


----------



## Olstyle (30. Juli 2010)

Der 780a ist ein 750a mit dahinter geschaltetem NF200 als "Southbridge" welche eben im Crosshair die beiden blauen Slots versorgt. 
Und da dieser bei erkannter SLI-Fähigkeit(->"Yuhu da sind zwei Grafikkarten in meinen Slots") ja laut NV mehr macht als nur ein paar Lanes zur Verfügung zu stellen kann er das System durchaus mal "bricken".


----------



## knoedelfan (30. Juli 2010)

Gelöscht durch knoedelfan


----------



## Olstyle (30. Juli 2010)

Die Lösung hab ich doch schon genannt:
Den weißen Slot für die zweite Graka benutzen. Steht wenn ich mich recht erinnere auch so im Handbuch.

Du musstest dich halt am zweiten Satz aufhängen.


----------



## linber (30. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe auf meinem crosshair II im oberen blauen slot eine GTX285 und im unteren blauen eine GT220 für PhysX (ich weis die ist zu schwach aber zum testen reicht es) eingebaut. Der Treiber ForceWare 257.21 hat alles Automatisch eingestellt und es läuft schon seit 3 Monaten ohne Probleme.


----------



## Merty (30. Juli 2010)

Erstmal danke für die Tipps.

Hier nochmal die genaue Fehlerbeschreibung:
Die 8800gt wird bei ausgeschaltetem Netzteil eingesteckt. Anschließend mache ich das Netzteil an und die "Christbaumlichter" gehen schon mal an.
Dann will ich den "Power"-Knopf drücken... aber nichts passiert. Der PC läuft nicht an, obwohl Strom da ist. Der Bildschirm bleibt also dunkel. Kein BIOS... nix!!.
Übrigens habe ich die 8800gt auch mit einem dedizierten PCIe-Stecker angeschlossen.
Sobald ich die Karte wieder herausnehme, den Power-Knopf drücke, läuft der PC an und fängt an zu booten. Ganz normal eben.

In den weißen PCIe-Slot kann ich die Karte nicht stecken, da Sie dann direkt an meiner GTX460 anliegt. Da kommt mir dann zuwenig Luft dazwischen. Zu riskant...

Die Karte einzeln funktioniert einwandfrei.

Habe schon der Verdacht, das mein 2. SLI-PCIe Anschluss defekt sein könnte. Habe ihn ja bis heute nie benutzt. Doof das...


----------



## drdealgood (31. Juli 2010)

Das ist ja mal echt ein drolliges Fehlerbild 

Für einen kurzen Test, ob überhaupt etwas passiert, würde ich die schon mal in den weissen PCI-E Slot stecken 
Nur um mal zu schaun, obs dann anläuft. 

Der Radiallüfter der GTX zieht ja den Haupteil der Luft von hinten und nicht von der Seite an  da besteht normalerweise keine Gefahr, sonst würde das ja Trippel-SLi ad absurdum führen

Die 8-polige Zusatzversorgung hinter dem Maus-und Tastatureingang hast Du ja wohl auch richtig drauf.

Auch kannst Du die GTX zum Test mal in den 2ten blauen Slot stecken, um dort Fehler auszuschliessen 

Da die 8800er ja einzeln ebenfalls funktioniert, besteht dann doch irgendwie die Möglichkeit, dass Dein NT die Versorgung aller Komponenten nicht schafft  oder die 2te PCI-E-Rail nichts an Spannung zur Verfügung stellt. Kannst Du da mal ein Multimeter dranhängen ?

Hat Dein NT eventuell einen Switch mit dem man zwischen Single und Combined-Power, oder sowas in der Art umschalten kann ?

Weiter würd ich mal alle andere Komponenten (Festplatten, Laufwerke) abklemmen, dann wieder testen. Auch es mal vielleicht mit den Molex-Adaptern für die 8800ter probieren.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (1. August 2010)

Ohne jetzt zu wissen obs daran liegt das Coba ist ein absoluter Müll. Poste mal bitte die Daten des NT's, also wie viel Amper auf der 12 volt Leitung. 750 Watt sind nicht immer 750 Watt besonder bei deinem Hersteller.


----------



## Merty (1. August 2010)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Ohne jetzt zu wissen obs daran liegt das Coba ist ein absoluter Müll. Poste mal bitte die Daten des NT's, also wie viel Amper auf der 12 volt Leitung. 750 Watt sind nicht immer 750 Watt besonder bei deinem Hersteller.



Das Netzteil hat bei Hardwareluxx als eines der Besten abgeschnitten. Soviel dazu...
Solche Tips braucht kein Mensch


----------



## hulkhardy1 (1. August 2010)

Na toll, poste trozdem mal die Daten würd mich echt interessieren. Und gib mal einen Link zu dem Test das kann ichmir echt nicht vorstellen das die das NT so hoch loben.


----------



## drdealgood (1. August 2010)

Nitrox 750W Quad-Rail Silent-Netzteil - Review Hartware.net

Ist von der Auslegung schon etwas älter das NT (2006) aber macht doch nen guten Eindruck.
Oder kann es sein, dass die 432 Watt Combined Power auf den 12 Volt etwas "Dünn" sind ?

Für was ist dieser Switch links neben dem Einschalter (A-L-H) ?

Ich weis ja nicht wie sich das genau verhält beim booten, ziehen die Grakas da erst mal volle Leistung bis die Treiber initiallisieren ? Dann stände da die GTX 460 ja schon mal mit bis zu 270 Watt und die 8800GT mit bis zu 210 Watt zu Buche.

Dann würde es mit den 432 Watt wirklich etwas eng auf den 12 Volt Leitungen werden, oder ?


----------



## knoedelfan (2. August 2010)

Gelöscht durch knoedelfan


----------



## hulkhardy1 (2. August 2010)

@drdealgood, ne voll ziehen die beim einschallten nicht, also hochfahren müsste er eigentlich. Aber wie du bemerkt hast wird, wenn er denn mal hochfährt, es recht dünn werden wenn du den rechner voll laufen läst. Das Problem ist bei solch altem Designe eines NT's das 2006 die 3.3 und 5 Volt Schiene noch benutzt wurden für CPU und PCI zum Beispiel. Heute braucht man eigentlich nur die 12 Volt schien und daher die ganze Power auf dieser Schiene. Auser der Ram, der läuft noch auf der 3.3 Volt Leitung aber alles andere benötigt die 12VLeitung. Hast du das NT schon seit 2006? Wenn ja, NT's verliierten mit den Jahren an Watt! Also versuch mal ein anderes NT nur zum testen das du es ausschließen kannst.

Aber egal obs daran liegt, das NT muss raus, @Merty,  du darfst bei deiner Rechnung auch nicht die CPU vergessen die wird auch über die 12 Volt Leitung angetrieben, also nochmal 125 Watt und dann kommt noch das Mainboard das auch nochmal 50 Watt zieht, NB,SB, Sound..... und rate mal über welche Leitung, ja auch über die 12V Schiene Glaub mir dein NT pfeift aus dem Letztem Loch!!


----------



## Merty (12. August 2010)

So Leute, habe das Problem jetzt anders gelöst. Die 8800 gt ist verkauft und an meinem System bleibt erstmal alles wie es war.

Habe gestern die Demo von MAFIA II getestet, welche auch ohne PhysX-Karte richtig klasse läuft.

Bevor ich mir ein neues MoBo zulege, würde ich lieber einen Phenom IIX6 daraufstöpseln.

Hat von Euch schon jemand Erfahrung was das overclocking vom X6 auf unserem Brett angeht? Wie weit läßt sich der Prozzi denn takten?


@knoedelfan: danke nochmal für dein Angebot, wegen des telefonierens. Weiß das zu schätzen


----------



## drdealgood (12. August 2010)

So wie ich es verstanden habe, geht mit den zur Zeit zur Verfügung stehenden BIOS (bis einschliesslich 2607) mit dem 6-Kerner nicht so "richtig" was auf unserem Brett  

OC ist wohl im Moment nur über FSB möglich, was ja nicht so gesund ist, da dadurch wohl auch andere Komponenten mit übertaktet werden 

Multi lässt sich wohl noch nicht verändern, auch ist keine Einstellung da um den CPB (Core Performance Boost) abzustellen


----------



## cemo (21. August 2010)

Ich bin am Verzweifeln......

Hab endlich das Asus Board und auch soweit eingebaut, habe nur das Problem, das der Bei 4GB Voll Bestückung 4x1GB Ram nicht Bootet und ich bekomme ständig die Meldung DET DRam auf dem kleinen Display...

Habe dann im  Bios die Werte eingestellt.

Auf 800MHZ und dann die Werte 5-5-5-15 auch Manuell eingestellt und von 1T auf 2T genau wie Hulky es gesgat hat. 

Das Board läuft, aber nur mit 2 GB und die beiden Stecken auf Slot Platz 1 und 2. Wenn ich die auf 1 und 3 packe Bootet er nicht mehr.

Habe es Zuerst das Bios eingestellt, dann die anderen Riegel drein gesteckt und den PC vom Strom genommen für ca 20sekunden, dann das ganze wieder eingeschaltet , aber er Bootet wieder nicht. Habe dann die Riegel auf dem 1. und 2. Slot platz Stecken lassen und das hintere Grün leuchtenden Reset knöpfchen gedrückt aber alles ohne erfolg...

Habe die Rams jz auf 1 und 2 stecken.


----------



## drdealgood (21. August 2010)

Schau mal ob Du im BIOS die Einstellung "SLi Ready Memory" findest (hat nix mit Grafik-SLi zu tun) dann stell die mal Versuchsweise auf "enable" und steck die Speicher in 1 und 3, im Moment läuft der ja "Unganged".

Auch "memory remapping" glaube ich auf "enable" stellen.

Kann im Moment leider nicht nachschauen, bin im download 

Das SLi Ready Memory hast Du aber nur, wenn die Speicher 64Mx8 organisiert sind (das SLi Ready Memory fügt die dann irgendwie auf 128 zusammen), bei 128Mx8 gibt es diese Funktion nicht.


----------



## cemo (21. August 2010)

SLI habe ich nicht und das andere steht auf enable


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. August 2010)

Ok, bevor wir irgentwas übersehen, mach mal bitte von CPU-Z ein paar Screenshots und zwar von den Reitern CPU, Memory und SPD und lade sie hir hock. Da kann man dann besser deine Einstellungen überprüfen. Hir der Link zu dem kleinen Programm:
CPU-Z - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## drdealgood (21. August 2010)

Und drauf achten, dass die BIOS-Version die 2402 ist, die 2509 und die 2607 können irgendwie rummüllen


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. August 2010)

Meinste also ich hab 2607 drauf und keinerlei Probleme. Hast du sie schon getestet und welche Probleme haben sich bei dir gezeitgt?


----------



## Rodny (21. August 2010)

Nach meiner Erfahrung ist das ASUSBrett DIE Inkarnation der Zickigkeit.

Solange ich 2402 drauf hatte und keine Hardwareänderungen gemacht habe lief es. Als ich es als Fileserver umgerüstet habe, GraKa raus, Soundka raus und Win7 neuistalliert, habe ich auch 2607 genutzt. nun schmiert der compi ohne erkennbaren Grund laufend ab. Es gibt keine Stunde in der die Kiste einfach nur funktioniert. Jedesmal geht es blau ins Nirwana und manchmal hilft nur noch der Schalter am Netzteil um wieder zu starten.

Demnächst kommt wieder 2402 drauf.


----------



## cemo (21. August 2010)

So Bitte sehr....

Was mich wundert ist, das ich nur die ersten beiden slots belegt habe, aber der mir anzeigt das slot 3 belegt ist... Ich versteh nix mehr


----------



## drdealgood (21. August 2010)

@hulkhardy1

Leistungeinbruch beim SLi  mit 3D Mark Vantage 
BIOS 2607 ~ 18000 Punkte
BIOS 2402 ~ 23000 Punkte

und der 1090T läuft wie ein "Sack Muscheln"  hab dann wieder auf 940 und BIOS 2402 zurück gebaut 

Mal schaun, ob sich in Sachen BIOS noch was tut 

@cemo

Ich hatte Dich ja gewarnt  jetzt hast Du dein Abenteuer 

Würde es nochmals mit BIOS-Reset versuchen, so lange bis das Aas die Hardware endlich richtig erkennt


----------



## cemo (21. August 2010)

Bin jz aufm weg zur Arbeit, wenn ich zuhause bin werde ich das neue BIOS drauf packen wenn es dann nicht klappen sollte lege ich das meinen Händler auf den Tisch und Kauf mit das crosshair IV formula. Kostet bei dem 175,60€ und Modde das das ich damit sli betreiben kann  das soll ja klappen


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. August 2010)

Du warst nicht der einzige der ihn gewahrnt hat!!! @cemo schau bitte mal nach ob du unter Dram Configuration den Punkt "Dram ganged Mode" auf disabled hast. Also laut CPU-Z stimmen alle deine Werte, daran kanns jetzt nicht liegen. Ich hab auch Tage ebraucht bis bei mir alles gelaufen ist. @drdealgood ok mit dem SLI das hab ich nicht und auch keinen x6, mit meinem PII 920 läuft das 2607 einwandfrei! @cemo flash halt mal zurück einen Versuch ist es wert. Also das der nicht startet wenn du Bank 1 und 3 belegst ist fast normal der braucht beim ersten mal 3-5 Versuche hat er es einmal gepackt dann läuft das Board: edit: @cemo, vergiss aber nicht das, das CrosshairIV DDR3 Speicher braucht!! Das sind dann auch noch mal 120€.


----------



## drdealgood (21. August 2010)

@cemo

Hier mal meine BIOS Einstellungen zum vergleichen :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cemo (21. August 2010)

Hmmm habe die spannung auf Auto stehen, kann sie mal auf 1,8 stellen, aber sonst ist alles gleich.......

Und woran kann es liegen das ab und zu passiert, wenn ich das system starte das er mir sagt System disk einlegen und dann booten?? 

Also die Festplatte startet manchmal nicht, aber wenn ich den Stecker von der festplatte wieder abstecke und dran stecke dann läuft er an. Meine Samsung 250GB festplatte lief ohne Probleme 

Habe gerade meinen Händler angerufen und ihm alles geschildert. Bekomme jz 2 neue Rams mit auch je 1gb und wenn die auch nciht klappen, wedre ich es gegen ein Crosshair Formula IV tauschen und die Gskill PC 1600 DDR3 ram dazu kaufen


----------



## drdealgood (21. August 2010)

Die Spannungsversorgung für Deine Speicher liegt bei 1.8-2 Volt

Also mal langsam rantasten, wieviel Du anlegen musst, bis die Dose endlich kapiert worum es geht


----------



## cemo (21. August 2010)

Alles kla werde bis Montag alles mal mit eurer Hilfe ausprobieren und wenn er dann nicht will dann will ich ihn auch nicht und sein Großer Bruder muss her.

Hat jemand denn erfahrung mit dem Modden eines Boards???


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. August 2010)

Was willst du auf dem Board den Modden, die SPAWAS anderster Kühlen oder die NB??? edit: So hab jetzt auch mal zurück geflasht auf Bios 2402, hatte probleme mit meiner Festplatte habs nur nicht aufs Bios bezogen aber weiß.


----------



## cemo (21. August 2010)

Ja das C4 ist ja nur für Crossfire ausgelegt, aber mit einem Mod kann ich damit auch Nvidia karten im SLI betrieb benutzen, deswegen dachte ich ans Modden.

Habe jz neue Speicher vom Händler bekomme die Supertalent, werde sie später mal ausprobieren und wenn es nicht klappt dann gebe ich das Teil ab


----------



## drdealgood (21. August 2010)

Die Super Talent Rams (DDR2-800) brauchen sogar bis zu 2.2 Volt Spannung, bitte dran denken 

Dafür haben die "Monsterlatenzen"  4-4-3-8 glaub ich, aber lies das vorher bitte nach


----------



## cemo (21. August 2010)

Da steht nix von einer Volt Zahl usw. Werde folgendes ausprobieren. Erst die St auf 1 und 3 stellen wenn der dann nicht will dann resere ich das BIOS. Wenn das nicht klappt ändere ich nochmal was im BIOS also DDR FQ auf 800 stellen usw. Wenn der nicht will dann bringen die mir nix und ich werde es weiter mit den gskills versuchen


----------



## drdealgood (21. August 2010)

Aber irgendeine Bezeichnung wird doch wohl drauf stehen, dann mal damit googeln und dann wirst Du ja wohl die korrekten Werte finden


----------



## cemo (21. August 2010)

So hab alles gemacht aber der will nicht laufen. BIOS resetet usw, der will nicht. Ich Versuchs nochmal mit den g skills


----------



## cemo (21. August 2010)

SO ws klappt mit den ST auch nicht, ahbe alles ausprobiert.


Habe es auch egnau so gemacht wie Hulky es gesagt hat aber er will nichht, nur in den ersten 2 Slots, da will er aber sonst nicht ....

Was kann ich noch machen???


----------



## cemo (21. August 2010)

Jungs kann mir keiner helfen bitte ich geh kaputt


----------



## linber (21. August 2010)

Helfen kann ich dir leider nicht , ich habe das gleiche problem.  Je nachdem wie es nächsten Monat mit Geld aus sieht versuche ich mal die ADATA Riegel. Frage was heist eigentlich - SO ws klappt mit den ST auch nicht - irgendwie hab ichs heute nicht mit abkürzungen.


----------



## cemo (21. August 2010)

Upps ich meine so es klappt mit den Supertalent auch nicht


----------



## SXFreak (21. August 2010)

Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, wenn man im BIOS dem Board viele Einstellungen selbst überlässt, zum Beispiel den Vcore auf Auto, dann ist es stabiler. Auch wenn ich 1,35 Volt eingestellt habe, was Auto entspricht, war es nicht primestable. Hat zwar nicht direkt mit deinem Problem zu tun, aber vielleicht hilft es in irgendeiner Weise.


----------



## cemo (21. August 2010)

Es hilft alles nichts, es läuft nicht mit 4 Rams der will einfach nicht 

Nur auf den ersten 2 Slots laufen die Rams und sobal was auf 3 und 4 kommt ist nix mehr ......

Im Bios habe ich alles auch soweit eingestellt, der will nicht


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. August 2010)

Hast du den ganged Modus auf disabled das ist so das letzte das mir einfällt. ich mein ich hab auch schon mal vier Rigel drinne gehabt und der ist dann nicht gestartet und ist an der gleichen Stelle hängen gebliben, laut Poster wie bei dir. Aber in komplett von Stromnetz trennen und dannach zwei oder drei Starversuche mit dem Power Putton am Gehäuse hat das Problem behoben, den wenn er einmal gestartet hat, war das Starproblem weg. Erhöhe mal nur zum Test die CPU Spannung auf 1.45 Volt, keine Sorge da kann nix passieren.


----------



## drdealgood (21. August 2010)

Steck mal 3 Module rein, nur mal um zu schaun was passiert.

Hmm, bei mir rennts ja mit 4 Modulen 

Oops, es gibt KEIN DDR2-800 Modul von G.Skill in der QVL für das Brett 
allerdings 1066ziger von G.Skill sind aufgeführt 

Stell mal Versuchsweise 333 MHz ein zum testen.

Schon mal in Slot 2 und 4 getestet ?

Und zum Schluss noch, mit welchem Netzteil wird das Brett befeuert ?
Genaue Bezeichnung bitte.


----------



## cemo (21. August 2010)

Mit 3 läuft er nicht eben so wenn ich ihn auf 2 und 4 stecke.....

Ich versuch es mal aber ich hab Kein Bock mehr, zuerst nur Probleme mit dem M3N-HT von Asus jz probleme damit und ich weis nicht mehr weiter, ich würd mir ja eins von Gigabyte kaufen nur habe ich keis mit SLI betrieb... 

Ich nehme das C4 und Modde es später wenn die 2. Karte dazu kommt


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. August 2010)

Versuchs bitte noch mal mit der starkt erhöten CPU Spannung, 1.45Volt. Das hat mir mal geholfen, wenn du ihn einmal zum starten bringst ist alles supi, ein Versuch ist es doch wert, oder?


----------



## cemo (21. August 2010)

Klaaa aber wo ändere ich das im Bios da steht nirgends cpu voltage


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. August 2010)

Doch gleich im ersten Bild, "Extreme Tweaker", steht weiter unten "VCore Voltage". Aber mir fällt gerade was anderes auf als ich nochmal deine CPU-Z Werte angeschaut habe, sag mal du hast aber net deine Grafikkarte im weißen PCIe Slot oder? Steck die mal ganz schnell in den obersten blauen direkt unterhalb der Soundkarte die beim Board dabei war.


----------



## cemo (22. August 2010)

Ohhhh okay warum das denn???


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. August 2010)

Weil das Board unglaublich zickig ist und du nicht der erste wärst der die Graka in den weißen gesteckt hat und Probleme bekommt. Auserdem hat der weiße Slot nur 8 Lines deine Graka aber 16 Lines. Das heißt du verschenkst Leistung wenn du sie darin betreibst. Versuch mal den blauen oberen vieleicht bringt es ja was, wie gesagt es hat schon bei anderen Probleme gemacht.


----------



## cemo (22. August 2010)

Also setzte den cpu takt hoch und die karte nach oben


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. August 2010)

Du meinst Volt nicht Takt, nicht das es da ne Verwechslung giib. Ja versuchs mal zu verlieren hast ja nix aber die Timigs musst du dennoch von Hand einstellen, besonders auf T2 achten.


----------



## cemo (22. August 2010)

Upps meine ja Volt.. Also VCore auf 1,45V erhöht, dann die Karte Hoch auf den Ersten Platz gesteckt. Die Dram Einstellungen habe ich ja per Hand gemacht also 5-5-5-15 2T....  Aber es läuft nichtb auf slot 1 und 3 genau wie auf 2 und 4 nur auf 1 und 2 laufen 2 Rams sonst klappt gar nichts....


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. August 2010)

Es besteht ja immer noch die Möglichkeit das die zwei Bänke kaputt sind, sonst habe ich echt keine Erklährung mehr für deine derben Probleme, Sorry das es nicht läuft. Irgentwie haben wir schon immer alles gebacken bekommen bei uns hir im Thread, aber wie gesagt bin jetzt mit meiner Weißheit echt am ende, tut mir leid für dich. Ich sag dir aber ganz erlich wenn ich die Kohle hätte würd ich mir auch das CrosshairIV kaufen nur dann bräuchte ich auch noch ne neue CPU weil mein 920'er leider ne reine  AM2+ CPU ist.


----------



## cemo (22. August 2010)

Ja werde auch zum C4 greifen und der klappt funktioniert ja mit meinem 955er AMD Prozessor, nur neue DDR 3 Rams werden benötigt


----------



## knoedelfan (23. August 2010)

Hulkhardy
Treib andere mit Deinem Fachwissen nicht in den Wahnsinn!

cemo wäre gut Beraten, beim Kauf und Einbau eines Crosshair IV eine Fachfirma zu beauftragen. Sonst geht das wieder schief.


----------



## cemo (23. August 2010)

Hulky hat mir sehr geholfen, das muss ich sagen und auch andere Hier Danke Jungs


----------



## hulkhardy1 (23. August 2010)

@ knoedelfan du hast dich mit deinem Verhalten, (löschen aller Beiträge) disquallifitiert. Entweder du kommst mit einer FETTEN Enschuldigung rüber, Stress im Beruf oder Frau hat mich velassen, oder du hältst dich hir komplett raus. Alle meine Posts dienen nur dazu anderen in meiner Freizeit zu helfen, manchmal klappts manchmal halt nicht. Ich denke langsam das bei @cemo etwas am Board defekt ist aber nichts desto trotz würd ich ihm auch zum CrosshairIV raten und wenn ich die KOhle hätte würd ichs mir auch holen, obwohl ich mein CII doch schon richtig ins Herz geschlossen habe.


----------



## cemo (23. August 2010)

Hulky wie gesagt Danke trotzdem für die Hilfe. Bin zu meinem Händler gegangen und der möchte das Board nochmal austesten, da er mir irgendwie nicht glaubt... Soll er mal selbst versuchen ob es klappt, wenn nicht dann kommt das C4 und punkt


----------



## knoedelfan (23. August 2010)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> disquallifitiert.   Frau   Posts dienen   helfen,



Hulkhardy1

Man schreibt "disqualifiziert".Schreiben lernen oder bleiben lassen.
Meine Frau geht dich nun wirklich nichts an.
Mit Deinen Posts hilfst Du nicht, da Du nicht in der Lage dazu bist.
Du treibst mit Deinem Halbwissen jeden ins Unglück.

Meist waren es Tipps von anderen und Du hast Dich dran gehängt.

Meine Posts habe ich gelöscht, da Du ja hier der Treiber durch den Wald
bist. Und gelernt hast Du aus meinen Posts auch nicht das geringste.

cemo hat 4 Module in seinem System. Und er hat Module, die nicht in
der QVL stehen. So einfach ist die Lösung des Problems. Keine wilden
Versuche, die BIOS-Einstellungen zu verändern, kein rumgestöpsel der
Grafikkarte. Alles in allem waren es total sinnlose Aktionen.

Weder der weisse noch der blaue PCIe-Slot haben und hatten mit dem
Ursprungsproblem von cemo irgend etwas zu tun. 
Das war reine Treiberei von Dir. Fachlich völlig unqualifiziert. TueDiesTueDas......

Du hast nur 2 Module. Du kennst nur Dein eigenes System mit einer Grafikkarte
und kannst nicht mal über den Tellerrand blicken. Trotz meiner Postings hast Du 
nichts begriffen. Deshalb hab ich sie gelöscht. Ich wollte Dir damit
einen Gefallen erweisen. Niemand soll bemerken welchen Unsinn Du
hier treibst.

Bei mir laufen zwei von drei Crosshair II ohne Probleme. Eines davon sogar mit
2 x GTX285 und zusätzlich im obersten PCIe-Slot eine PCIe-SSD-Karte mit 256GB.
Es sind also alle 3 PCIe_16-Slot bestückt. Und das funktioniert.
Eine der beiden Grafikkarten steckt doch tatsäch im weissen Slot. Das glaubst Du nicht?
Der dritte mit Crosshair II läuft ebenfalls mit 2 x 9800GT seit mehr als nunmehr 16 Monaten
ebenfalls mit 8GB Vollbestückung (wie auch beide erstgenannten) völlig fehlerfrei.

Ja sogar ohne Bluescreen oder sonstige Probleme...... Nur einmal hatte ich Probleme!
Da hab ich mich von Dir treiben lassen.... in den Wald.... Da kam der Bluescreen!

Seitdem lese ich mit Kopfschütteln Dein immer wiederkehrendes "tueDiestueDas" und
wundere mich, das immer wieder jemand drauf rein fällt. Merty war dagegen Gott-
seidank resistent.

Die Bluescreen sind nun einmalige Vergangenheit!
All das ohne Dein dazutun. Gottseidank.

Bleib dabei. Aber treib hier nicht alle in den Wald. Du richtest damit
Schaden an, ohne es zu ahnen.

Die QVL ist im übrigen nicht nur für das Crosshair II zu beachten.
Bei einem Wechsel auf das Crosshair IV ist es sogar dringend erforderlich.

Denn es gibt keine Möglichkeit (trotz 16GB in der Spezifikation) das Board
derzeit mit tatsächlich 16GB aufzurüsten. Ja selbst bei Vollbestückung 
8GB muss man die Liste sehr genau studieren. Die Speichermodule rein
nach der Farbe auszuwählen geht da mit Sicherheit nicht.

Sag mal? Bist Du als Bruder od. Holge od. Burgfrau in anderen Foren tätig?


----------



## cemo (24. August 2010)

Also wie jz liegt es nicht am Board oder was??? Ey wenn es wirklich so ist das meien Rams nicht dafür geeinet sind dann kipp ich um


----------



## knoedelfan (24. August 2010)

Geh zu Deinem Händler und lass Dir die Module anpassen.
Sag Ihm welches Betriebssystem Du installiert hast. Also
32-Bit oder 64-Bit. Für normale Anwendungen, als Spiele
oder MS-Office genügen 2 x 2GB = 4GB völlig. Auch oder
trotz 64-Bit Betriebssystem. Mit 2 Modulen läuft das CHII
zu 99% ohne Probleme. Dabei ist´s egal ob nun 2 x 1GB
oder 2 x 2GB. Voraussetzung: QVL von ASUS beachten!
Es geht (so wie bei mir) auch mit Speichermodulen die nicht
in dieser Liste stehen. Aber Dein Händler will wohl auf Nummer
sicher gehen.

Wenn Du Wert darauf legst, entgültig das Crosshair II mit
Vollbestückung zu betreiben, dann lass es den Händler wissen.
Der soll sich dann bei A-Data schlau machen. Also 4 x 2GB.
Ein späteres Hochrüsten ist meist problematisch, da entweder
die gleichen Module nicht mehr im Handel sind oder durch den
Hersteller verändert wurden. Da reicht schon eine andere
Programmierung und schon ist´s so, als wenn man eine Misch-
bestückung verschiedener Hersteller durcheinander würfelt.


----------



## cemo (24. August 2010)

Hmmm, aber es wird dann um Dual modus laufen oder??? 

Also auf Slot 1 und 3??? Ich brauch nur 4 GB nicht mehr


----------



## knoedelfan (24. August 2010)

Ja. Richtig. Also derjenige, der dem Prozessor am nächsten liegt ist A1. Der dritte ist B1.
A1 und B1 gehören zusammen wenn man 2 Module verwendet.

Dein Händler oder Du selbst kannst ja mal die QVL studieren. Oder hier im Forum danach
suchen, welche Module ich verwende. Ich kann es Dir leider nicht sagen, da ich keinerlei
Lust habe, den PC auseinander zu nehmen.

Denn eines sollte wohl klar sein. Die feinen Kontakte der DDR2-Slots und auch die der
PCIe-Slots sind nicht dafür gedacht, ein fröhliches ReinRaus-Spiel zu treiben. Das halten
die Dinger auf Dauer nicht aus.


----------



## cemo (24. August 2010)

Super und es sollte also damit funktionieren. 

Aber was ist mit den jenigen die hier im forum das selbe problem haben, aber die Rams drinne ahben die in der QVL stehen???


----------



## knoedelfan (24. August 2010)

Lass das Deinen Händler ausprobieren! Dabei lernt er noch was.

Diejenigen, die hier Probleme hatten, haben was weis ich damit
getrieben. Einige davon haben die Speichermodule wohl über-
taktet und dann hier im Forum gejammert das da nicht alles
so läuft wie sie es gerne hätten. Einige wussten nicht mal,
welche Slots die richtigen sind. 

Andere hatten immer den Wunsch, die DDR2-RAM mit 1066 bei
Vollbestückung zu betreiben. Das geht halt nicht und ist auch
nicht nötig. DDR2 mit 800 reicht völlig und funktioniert vor allem!

Da weist Du schon einiges mehr!
Das hast Du ja durch Beobachtung selbst heraus gefunden ohne
Hilfe! Bravo! Steht allerdings auch im Handbuch; genauer auf
Seite 2-14 (das Bild vom Crosshair II) und auf Seite 2-15 die Bestückung!

Da kannst Du auch lesen, das bei A1 und B1 Dual-Channel möglich ist!
Du musst halt nur die Spalten und Zeilen dort richtig interpretieren!

Ach ja. Ich habs gefunden. Bei Alternate gibts immer wieder gute
Auskunft, wenn man was sucht. Hier also meine Module mit der ge-
nauen Bezeichnung: ADATA Dual-Channel Kit AD2800E002GOU2.
Meine waren damals für knapp 64€.- zu haben.... heute kosten die
bei Alternate gute 119€.-.

Übertakte Dein System nie, wenn Du Dein System liebst! Alles auf AUTO!
Versprochen?

Durch Übertaktung kannst Du zwar ein System simulieren, das 100 €.-
mehr gekostet hätte, aber schon bei "101 €.-" kann das böse ins Auge
gehen. Also immer schön das Gute bewahren und auf das Bessere
sparen. So geht das und nicht anders.

Sobald Du Dir heute das schnellste System für viel Geld kaufst, um so schneller
ist es morgen schon für den Schrottpreis zu haben. 
Man muss wissen was man wirklich braucht. Die goldene Mitte hast Du ja mit dem
Crosshair II bereits vor Dir liegen.

Man darf sich nicht durch die schöne Welt der Werbung blenden lassen.

Siehe auch mein Hinweis auf das Crosshair IV..... 16GB versprochen aber nicht eingehalten bis jetzt!
Von Speicherproblemen werden wir aber schon in ein paar Tagen nicht mehr reden!


----------



## cemo (24. August 2010)

Nein, das einzeige was ich Übertaktet habe ist mein CPu und die Karte sonst nichts, werde auch nichts übertakten, ich bin nur mal gespannt ob der das Mion hinbekommt......

Kann ich auch 1066er Rams nehmen?? Machen die Sinn gegen über den 800ern


----------



## SXFreak (24. August 2010)

Dieser Speicher läuft bei mir in Vollbestückung 8 GB auf 800 MHZ stabil. 
1066 MHZ bringen meiner Meinung nur für Benchmarks was. 
Habe ich nicht stabil bekommen.
Mit scharfen Timings hatte ich mit 800 MHZ bessere Ergebnisse.

OCZ Platinum XTC Edition DIMM Kit 4GB PC2-8500U CL5-5-5-18 (DDR2-1066) (OCZ2P10664GK) bei Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals


----------



## cemo (24. August 2010)

Hat der Sofort funktioniert oder musstest du bissl ausprobieren


----------



## SXFreak (24. August 2010)

Hat sofort funktioniert auf 800 MHZ. Sonst alles auf AUTO.


----------



## cemo (24. August 2010)

Hmmmm okay danke... Ich geb den Morgen ab und wenn es wirklich dran liegen sollte das meine Rams nicht laufen dann sollen die mir neue geben, ansonsten verkauf ich das teil wiel nochmal Geld für Rams hab ich KB drauf


----------



## hulkhardy1 (24. August 2010)

Ich weiß nicht wenns am Ram liegt müsste er mit zwei Modulen dennoch im dual Modus laufen also Bank 1 und 3. Wenn das Board mit den Modulen nicht zurecht kommt würd sich das eher so äusern das der 1066 Modus, falls vorhanden, oder die voll Bestückung nicht läuft. Ich bin wirklich der Überzeugung das dein Boad eine Schuss weg hat aber man soll niemals nie sagen also mal abwarten was dein Händler sagt ob ers zum laufen bekommt. Zum Thema @knoedelfan möchte ich mich nicht mehr äusern, nur währ meine Beiträge im gesammten Forum kennt, also nicht nur hir im Thread, der weiß das ich nach 30 Jahren Computererfahrung es nicht nötig habe anderen nach dem Mund zu reden.


----------



## drdealgood (24. August 2010)

Was mich irgendwann noch in den Wahnsinn treiben wird 

Hab ja eine "Vollbestückung" also is nix mit 1066 MHz unter Win 7 x64 
Der "Blaue" kommt irgendwann  obwohl Primestabil und Memtest auch nicht rummeckert 

Jedoch wenn ich das Brett mit XP x64 oder mit Windows Server x64 betreibe, gibt es keinerlei Probleme mit der Vollbestückung bei 1066 MHz  was mich natürlich zu der Frage bringt:

Sollte das Speichermanagement von Windows 7 etwa noch nicht das "Gelbe vom Ei" sein ?

Das BIOS-Loader Problem bei Verwendung von Zusatzkontrollern oder PCI-E SSDs tritt bei mir nur auf wenn ich bei "Storage" Raid eingestellt habe und auch einen Raid-Verbund laufen lasse.

Stelle ich auf AHCI um, rennt die PCI-E SSD im weissen PCI-E Slot perfekt und ich komme auch ins BIOS rein 

und schon kommt die nächste Frage die ich mir dann stelle:

Wie wirds dann elektrisch angesteuert, bei beiden GTX drin und der SSD ?

16/8/16 oder 16/8/8 oder 8/8/8 werde aus dem was im Handbuch steht nicht so richtig schlau  GPU-Z meldet die Grakas zwar weiter als @16x 2.0 aber kann das nicht so richtig glauben


----------



## cemo (24. August 2010)

Also wie gesgat muss jz 2 Tage drauf verzichten was mich richtig abfuckt.. Wenn die mir jz kommen mit ja ich brauch neue Rams hin und her dann kauf ich mir ganz bestimmt keine neuen Rams....


----------



## hulkhardy1 (24. August 2010)

@ drdealgood wenn nur die zwei blauen belegt sind dann sinds 16/16 ist der weiße mit belgt dann reuziert sich die Lanes auf 8/8/8. Das liegt daran das der 780a Chipsatz nur insgesammt 32 Lanes zu verfühgung stellt.


----------



## drdealgood (24. August 2010)

Hmm, die PCI-E SSD hat ja eh nur 8 Lanes, da dachte ich es ist dann so wie ganz unten angezeigt (so stehts im Handbuch)

16/8/8, der erste Slot weiter die 16 Lanes, dann die SSD die eh nur 8 Lanes nimmt, bleiben noch 8 Lanes für die zweite Graka 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (24. August 2010)

Ne leider nicht, es wurde so ausgelegt das die Grakas immer mit gleicher Anzahl an Lanes angesprochen werden auserdem würde es gar keinen Sinn machen wenn eine mit 16 die andere aber mit 8 Lanes angesprochen würde da ja die schnellere immer auf die langsame warten müsste. Also hättest du keinen geschwindigkeits Vorteil aus der Kombi von 16/8 Lanes.


----------



## cemo (27. August 2010)

Er läuft


----------



## drdealgood (27. August 2010)

Würdest Du uns bitte in Deiner unendlichen Güte genaueres mitteilen ?

Was war jetzt ausschlaggebend das die Dose nun rennt ?

Netzteil vielleicht ?


----------



## cemo (27. August 2010)

Also ich sag es dir, weder noch die Rams noch das Netzteil, es war der CPU

2 Pinne auf dem CPU sind Richtig verbogen gewesen, eins sah wie ein S aus und der andere war krumm gebogen und hatte Kontakt mit einem anderen Pin, das verursachte einen Kurzen....... So jz ist ein neuer CPU drinne der 

AMD Phenom II 965 BE habe ihn auf 3,8GHZ jz


----------



## drdealgood (27. August 2010)

Ja Sch***se Mann, so kanns gehen 

Na Hauptsache die Dose rennt jetzt und Du kannst Dich mal so langsam mit unserem "Schatzi-Mainboard" anfreunden


----------



## cemo (27. August 2010)

Jetzt rennt der endlich nach langem hin und her testen. Aber ein Problem gibt es noch, er hängt sich für 1-2 sek auf wenn ich was installiere und Musik Höre. Auch wenn ich nur bei Youtube Videos anschaue passiert das.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. August 2010)

Jo alter den Bock hast du selber geschossen, hast gelehrnt und sowas passiert dir bestimmt nie wieder. Da hätten wir aber lang rum rätseln können warums bei dir net läuft also viel spaß mt deiner neuen Hardware. Ach wie ist deine CPU Temp bei Prime wenn du ihn auf 3.8GHz hast und hast du die VCore erhöt also die Voltzahl?


----------



## cemo (27. August 2010)

Die Volt zahl liegt bei 1,425 V und bei Prime läuft er stabil....

Mit den hängern hat sich erledigt, er läuft jz, habe die Festplatte ausgetauscht gegen eine WD 750GB


----------



## alex0582 (29. August 2010)

so ohne lange zu suchen läuft auf unserem board der x6 1090t BE nun ohne probleme natürlich mit dem neuesten bios


----------



## SXFreak (29. August 2010)

Mit dem BIOS 2607 läuft alles? Auch Turbocore und Cool and Quiet ? 
Knoedelfan hat doch von Problemen berichtet ?


----------



## drdealgood (30. August 2010)

Schätze der alex0582 hat das als Frage gemeint  und NEIN, zumindest bei mir läuft der 1090T BE NICHT ohne Mucken auf dem Brett 

Multi ist nicht einstellbar, was wohl daran liegt, dass der CPB (Core Performance Boost) im BIOS nicht abstellbar ist  da die CPU ja bei Bedarf die Taktfrequenz um 500 MHz anhebt. (Beim 1055T um 400 MHz)

Was wiederum wohl nicht so gut wäre, wenn z.B. die CPU OC auf 4 GHz rennt und dann selbstständig nochmal 500 MHz draufpacken will 

Mit BIOS 2509 und 2607 läuft SLi der Grakas wie ein Haufen ******** 

Ich habe wieder auf den 940ziger und BIOS 2402 zurück gerüstet 

Jetzt such ich so ein bisschen rum, ob es nicht ein Mainboard mit 6-Kern Unterstützung gibt, in dessen BIOS sich dieses depperte CPB auch disabeln lässt 

Asus-Support in Ratingen hab ich auch schon angeschrieben, ob da noch ein neues BIOS für unser Brett "ohne Macken" kommen würde, aber man will wohl diesbezüglich keine Zusagen treffen 

Mal schauen ob da seitens Asus noch was gemacht wird


----------



## hulkhardy1 (30. August 2010)

Ja ja Jungs, ich glaub wenn das so weiter geht ist die Zeit des CrosshairII doch langsam abgelaufen. Immer wenn man sich neue Hardware fürs Board kauft stellt man sich die selbe Frage," Wird sie auf dem Board auch laufen?". Langsam nervt es mit musste jetzt meine VCore auf 1.45Volt anheben das meine CPU stabiel läuft, früher waren es mal 1.375Volt. Ich hab echt keine Ahnung warum er es mit der alten Spannung nimmer macht. Selbst ohne Übertaktung und VCore auf "Auto", geht nicht mehr muss die Volt anheben aber dann gehts wieder ohne Probleme. Seltsame Sache das.


----------



## knoedelfan (30. August 2010)

Übertakten aber vor allem Überspannung schaden auf Dauer. 
Die Kondensatoren mögen das nicht. Die Alterung wird beschleunigt.

Deshalb hatte ich immer auf Cool & Quiet hingewiesen.
Auch immer wieder betont, das "AUTO" für alle Einstellungen
die richtige Wahl ist. Ich habe hier eines gelernt! Lass Dir
nichts von anderen sagen, wenn Du es besser kannst.



> hast gelehrnt und sowas passiert dir bestimmt nie wieder.


Wer "lehrnen" oder "gelehrnt schreibt, wird nie lesen lernen.



> Langsam nervt es mit musste jetzt meine VCore auf 1.45Volt anheben das meine CPU stabiel läuft


Wer "stabiel" schreibt, wird kein stabiles System konfigurieren können.

Satzbau und Rechtschreibung mangelhaft. Und täglich grüßt die Pisa-Katastrophe.

Meine 3 Rechner laufen ohne Probleme. Der X6 1090T ist mittlerweile
auf einem anderen Mainboard eingesetzt. Ebenfalls ein älteres 780a-
Mainboard. Dort läuft auch das SLI mit diesem Prozessor fehlerfrei.

Ich denke auch, daß ASUS das BIOS des Crosshair II nicht mehr
nachbessern wird.


----------



## SXFreak (30. August 2010)

> Schätze der alex0582 hat das als Frage gemeint


 das hatte ich nicht als Frage aufgefasst.

@drdealgood
Danke für den Überblick 


Hoffentlich kommt doch noch ein neues BIOS.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (31. August 2010)

Ich wollte mir demnächst auch ein AM2+ Board kaufen (würde nur äußerst ungern auf DDR3 umsteigen, zumal es da wohl noch einige Probleme bezgl. Vollbestückung und Taktung bei AM3 Boards gibt). Eigentlich sollte es das Crosshair II Formula werden, aber dann habe ich diesen Thread hier gefunden und bin mir nun doch nichtmehr so ganz sicher. 

Als CPU wollte ich nämlich auch einen Thuban einsetzen. 

Gibt es zu diesem Board eine gute Alternative, die möglichst auch mit dem Asus U3S6 kompatible ist? Möglicherweise eines der anderen Asus AM2+ Nforce 780a/980a Boards?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (31. August 2010)

Ne mensch hol dir ein AM3 Board und diese Problem mit voll Bestückung gibts auch nur zu genüge mit DDR2. Greif zum CrosshaitIV oder warte noch ein bissel da kommt bald das CrosshairIV Extreme raus oder ist vielicht schon weiß net genau.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (31. August 2010)

Danke. 

Dann werde ich mich darüber auch mal schlau machen. Wobei ich wie gesagt äußerst ungern auf DDR3 und AM3 wechseln würde. 

Erstens verlieren AM2+ und AM3 ja gegen Ende 2011 eh gänzlich ihren Nutzen, wenn Bulldozer und damit AM3+ erscheinen. 

Außerdem funktionieren DDR2 und DDR3 unter Vollbestückung mit den aktuellen Thubans unter Vollbestückung ja auch nur mit DDR800 bzw. übertakteten DIMMs, nicht aber mit "originalen" DDR1066 und 1333, richtig? 

Da würde dann also auch noch einmal Mehraufwand zukommen, wenn nächstes Jahr Bulldozer mit DDR3 1600 (oder vielleicht sogar mehr) alles überrollt (pun intended). 

Schliesslich müsste ich dann DDR3 800 für Thuban kaufen und noch einmal höher getaktete DDR3 Dimms für Bulldozer (voraussichtlich Ende 2012 will ich auf Bulldozer oder dessen Nachfolger umsteigen)

DDR2 800 ist mir im Grunde lieber als DDR3 800, weil es einfach ein wenig performanter ist.


----------



## knoedelfan (31. August 2010)

Hallo AMDFan2005

Die Vollbestückung mit Speichermodulen:

Ich hatte eine Anfrage an ASUS gestellt. Basis dieser Anfrage war das
Crosshair IV. Also ein AM3-Board mit der Zusicherung 16GB Hauptspeicher
zu unterstützen.

Die Antwort lautete:
Derzeit gibt es keine RAM die diese (zugesicherte) Vollbestückung
unterstützen.

Warum werden 16GB in den Spezifikationen genannt, war meine darauf
folgende Frage.

Die Antwort lautete:

Weil der Chipsatz dies theoretisch unterstützt und alle Hersteller, die
diesen Chipsatz verwenden ebenfalls 16GB zusichern. Also sichert
ASUS dies ebenfalls zu.... mal so locker ausgedrückt!

Die Schlussfolgerung:

Es bleibt dem Kunden überlassen, sich zu informieren ob die Speicher-
module der jeweilig etablierten Hersteller auf diesem oder jenem
Mainboard funktionieren. Die Zusicherung von ASUS bezieht sich nur
auf die theoretische Möglichkeit. Diese ist jedoch nicht verbindlich!

Selbst Vollbestückung mit 8GB ist für den Kunden ein Glücksspiel.
ASUS und deren QVL ist da wenig hilfreich.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (31. August 2010)

So hab mir ne Zotac 470 gekauft und gleich mal übertaktet VCore 0.962V(0.912V) GPU 800MHz (607), VRam 1900MHz (1600). Bei Vantage 21344 Punkte erreicht. Ich denke für eine Singel Karte echt nicht schlecht.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (31. August 2010)

So. 

Ich habe mich nun entschieden doch noch etwas zu warten, bis dann die ersten High-End Bulldozer Boards mit DDR3-1800 Support kommen. So lange dürfte mein System auch noch gut gehen. 

Kurz was Anderes: Wird eine Geforce GTX 460 durch einen AMD Athlon FX-62 (2.8 Ghz) sehr ausgebremst?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (31. August 2010)

Oh ja, auf jedenfall, selbst ein X2 6000+ könnte ne 460 nicht richtig befeuern. Der neue Sockel für den Bulldozer soll AM3+ heisen, na denn das hatten wir ja alles schon mal.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (31. August 2010)

Nun gut. Dann werde ich mal auf ein AM3+ Board mit Lucid Hydra 200 Chip und ordentlichen Ram-support warten. 

Bis dahin befeuere ich dann eben mein AM2 System etwas mehr. Den RAM muss ich auf jedenfall noch einmal ordentlich durchpusten, bevor ich ihn gegen DDR3 austausche. Das System habe ich alles in allem auch gerade mal 4 Monate genutzt. 

Ich hoffe DDR4 wird dann noch ein Weilchen auf sich warten lassen (laut Ct kommts ja erst 2015). 

Diese ganze Ram Umstellung nervt mitlerweile doch etwas. Ist gerade mal 1 Jahr her, seit ich auf DDR2 umgestiegen bin und jetzt wird DDR3 fast schon wieder Pflicht.


----------



## MasterG89 (3. September 2010)

Hi Leutz,

so ich melde mich seit langem auch mal wieder...
Und zwar geht es um mein neuestes Vohaben:

ich habe auf meinem board bereits eine gtx 285 von palit mit 2GB und eine gts 250 als physx karte verbaut,
und soeben ist die 2te palit gtx 285 2GB auf dem Weg zu mir nach haus.

Mein Plan: 2x gtx 285 im SLI und die Gts 250 als reine physx karte dazu.
Mein neues Netzteil, Super Flower Crystal twilight 1000W ist auch schon unterwegs zu mir, das dürfte doch sicher reichen oder?

Und hier meine bedenken:
Wenn ich alle 3 Pcie Slots belege ergibt sich ja eine anbindung von 16x 8x 8x, richtig?
wenn ich allerdings nur die 2x 285 für SLI ohne seperater Physx Karte einbaue müsste ich ja 16x 16x haben.  

Was ist den nun sinnvoller bzw. schneller? Ich habe "Angst" das durch die kleinere Anbindung zu viel Leistung von den beiden 285ern verloren geht.
oder reicht im sli eine 8x Anbindung? 
ich möchte eigentlich schon meine gts 250 weiterhin als physx karte nutzen, außer ihr sagt mir das das ganze dan unterm Strich langsamer wäre als ohne extra physx graka.

hoffe das hier schon mal jemand in diesem Bereich Erfahrung sammeln durfte, und ein paar nützliche tipps für micht hat, da dies mein erstes SLI- System sein wird....

also dann frohes diskutieren....
und Danke schon mal für viele Antworten


----------



## hulkhardy1 (3. September 2010)

Also wenn du die zwei blauen PCIe Slots belegst dann hast du 16/16 Lines. Wenn du den weißen mit benutzt für deine PhysX Karte reduzieren sich alle auf 8/8/8 Lines. Das liegt daran das der 780a Chipsatz nur insgesammt 32 Lines hat. Wenn du von 16 auf 8 Lines gehst verlierst du son 3-5 Prozent Leistung aber durch dein SLI gespann ist dieser geringe Leistungsverlust zu verschmerzen, denke ich. Aber warum nimmst du so alte Karten, zwei 460 oder 470 wären echt besser gewesen. Aber zwei 285 sind ja auch nicht schlecht nur halt kein DirektX11.


----------



## MasterG89 (3. September 2010)

Hey,
hab ich mir eigentlich auch schon überlegt, das mit den 460ern.
aber nun hatt ich halt schon eine gtx 285. 
so hätte ich diese erst möglichst teuer verticken müssen und dann erst die beiden 460er kaufen können....hab ich kein Nerv für - ich wills jetz

Außerdem wollte ich rein aus Intresse schon seit Ewigkeiten mal ein SLI System besitzen, und als ich dann zufällig über die 2te gebrauchte 285 für 230€ im Netz gestolpert bin, musste ich einfach zuschlagen.

Mit dem DirectX 11 hast du natürlich Recht, aber ich denke mal bis das wieder richtig zur Geltung kommt in den Games, sind selbst die 460er schon wieder "veraltet".

Wie siehts eigentlich mit den Temperaturen aus. da die Karten sich ja gegenseitig die Luft abklemmen. Ich könnte mir vorstellen das somit die oberste Graka ganz schön mit der Abwärme der beiden darunterliegenden zu kämpfen hat oder ist das eher kein Problem? 

Das nächste wird sein, das dieses Gespann sowieso vom Prozi ausgebremst wird. Würde ein Phenom x6 da noch mal etwas reißen - rein aus Intresse- bin nach der Aktion sowieso erstma pleite.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (3. September 2010)

Als bei SLI betrieb ist dringend zu empfehlen einen seitlichen Lüfter ein zu bauen. Man 230€ für ne 285 also ein schnäpchen war das net. Bei Conrad gibts momentan die 470GTX von EVGA für 259€. Aber das mit dem "ich hätt halt gern mal ein SLI Gespann", verstehe ich absolut. Das schwirt bei mir im Kopf schon seit Jahren rum, nur war ich da arbeitslos und hatte die Kohle net. Jetzt werd ich mir bestimmt auch noch ne zweite 470 zulegen aber vorher brauch ich ein neues NT, das ist jetzt schon an seiner Grenze mit nur einer.


----------



## linber (3. September 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
ist es möglich das SLI bei unserem Board auch ohne der SLI Brücke Funktioniert? Laut GPU-Z ist SLI aktiv und wenn ich Spiele werden beide Graka´s warm. Sobald ich die Brücke drauf stecke Startet der PC nicht mehr.


----------



## MasterG89 (3. September 2010)

Na Danke, jetzt haste meine Euphorie mit dem "Schnäppchen" wieder zerstört...
Das ist ja irre - die 285 kostet neu einfach immer noch um die 300€- das ist doch Wahnsinn.

Aba nun wieda zum Punkt, hab mein Schatzi heut bekommen - und schon gehn die Probs weiter:
wie verdammt nochmal aktiviere ich SLI in der Nvidia Systemsteuerung?.
Die Seite auf der das stehen soll existiert bei mir einfach nicht.
Windoof erkennt alle 3 Karten auf anhieb, SlI Brücke hab ich angebracht,  GrakaTreiber inkl. Chipsatztreiber mehrmals neu installiert - nichts. 

Seit ca 6 Std. bin ich nun schon wieder nur damit beschäftigt den letzten "Schalter" zu finden um SLI zu aktivieren. 

kann es sein das es am unterschiedlichen Bios der beiden Karten liegen, (eins is scho bissl älter)oder vielleicht daran das die Eine 285 mit 16x   angebunden ist und die Andere nur mit 8x??? Falls ja wie kann ich das umstellen??? Mir fällt sonst echt nichts mehr ein. Atze Google bringt mich auch net weiter

Ach herrlich jetz weiß ich endlich warum ich unbedingt SLI wollte......

Finde es cool das es mal jemanden gibt der versteht das man das einfach haben will - warum auch immer- und man nicht ständig nur belabert wird wie schwachsinnig das alles ist mit SLI usw ... Dankeschön

hoff du hast auch hier noch was in deiner Trickkiste....

PS: hab nen 120er Lüfter im Seitenfenster, genau mittig der 3 Grakas. Schätze auch der sitzt dort nicht verkehrt...


----------



## linber (3. September 2010)

Ich habe mir auch eine bei ebay ersteigert für 207€ weil ich auch umbedingt eine zweite GTX285 2GB wollte. Meine habe ich heute eingebaut und bis auf das Problem mit der SLI Brücke Läuft alles soweit ganz gut. Bei mir hat der Treiber (ForceWare 257.21) alles selber Eingestellt.Nach dem zweiten mal Starten  hat die NVidia Systemsteuerung aufgemacht und die meldung kam das alles eingerichtet ist.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (3. September 2010)

Du musst oben bei der Nvidia Systemsteuerung auf Erweiterte Einstellungen klicken und dann auf Erweiterte Optionen einen Harken machen dann müsste er den Punkt unter 3D einstellungen anzeigen. Ja SLI funktioniert auch ohne Brücke mit ein 2 Prozent leistungsvelust also eigentllich nichts. Aber leider zickt momentan @knoedelfan ein bischen rum, der könnte dir da besser helfen den der hat sein SLI mit 2x285 am laufen. Vieleicht meldet der sich ja noch.


----------



## linber (4. September 2010)

Den Knoedelfan bräuchte ich eh weil ich habe mir jetzt den selben Arbeitsspeicher gekauft den was er verbaut hat, das Problem bei Vollbestückung startet der PC nicht mehr. Nur wenn ich die zwei weissen Steckplätze belege läuft er.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (4. September 2010)

Hast du auch die Timings von hand eingestellt und vorallem die Command Rate auf 2t gestellt das ist extrem wichtig bei 4 Modulen.


----------



## linber (4. September 2010)

Ja das mit den 1t versuchen habe ich mitbekommen da ändere ich nichts. Ich habe SLI Memory auf Optimal eingestellt da erkennt er alles selber.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (4. September 2010)

Also mit dieser SLI Optimierung hab ich nur schlechte Erharungen gemacht. Da steht das 4-4-4-11 eingestellt ist. Stimmt das mit deinem Ram überein die kommen mir sehr niedrig vor. Deaktiver mal die SLI Speicherverwaltung und stell 5-5-5-18 und 2T von Hand ein.


----------



## linber (4. September 2010)

Die Einstellung ist so in Ordnung ( hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 4GB-KIT A-DATA PC6400/800,CL 4 ). Soviel ich noch weis hat Knoedelfan auch sli aktiv, ich kanns nur leider nicht mehr nachlesen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (4. September 2010)

Kann ich dir jetzt auch nicht sagen, ich weiß nur das es keine mehrleistung bringt und Probleme macht. Versuches doch einfach mal deaktiviere es und stell die Timings 5-5-5-18 2T von Hand ein.


----------



## linber (4. September 2010)

Das werde ich mal Testen. Den Speicher was ich vorher hatte lief nur mit sli einigermasen Stabil und auch nur im Ersten Blauen und ersten weissen Steckplatz.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (4. September 2010)

Ja dann war er aber net im Dual Channel Modus, kann auch sein das es an der Spannung liegt. Wenn die auf auto steht stellt das Board immer 1.8Volt ein, grungsätzlich. Aber manche Ram's benötigen 2.1Volt das musst du dann immer von Hand einstellen, das macht das SLI Profil für das Ram nicht selbständig.


----------



## linber (4. September 2010)

Naja das mit dem Testen hat sich jetzt erledigt. Heute PC eingeschaltet 10min im Internet dann Bildschirm schwarz. dann neustart ein kurzer Piepton Bildschirm bleibt schwarz, dann verschiedene versuche: einen ram riegel raus, alten ram rein, eine graka raus, Monitor auf interne graka gesteckt und bei jeder änderung einen bios reset und natürlich keine änderung. Warum muss ich immer irgendetwas ändern, er lief vorher stabil.Von der Leistung her hätte eine Kraka und 4gig ram gereicht aber irgendwie ist es langweilig wenn alles läuft. So hat irgendwer einen verdacht was es sein könnte, CPU, MB, PSU oder das Teil zwischen den Ohren?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (4. September 2010)

Was für ein Netzteil hast du den, bitte genau Bezeichnung wenns geht. Und was zeigt vor allem der Poster an, was für eine Meldung.


----------



## linber (4. September 2010)

beim netzteil ich weis da gehen die Meinungen auseinander aber ich war bisher immer zufrieden es ist ein bequiet dark power pro  p7 750watt für sli eher die unterste grenze aber da es einen überlastschutz hat müsste es einfach ausgehen wenns zu viel wird. Das kleine Display habe ich nicht angeschlossen, ich kann es auch nicht mehr anschlissen weil ein radiator im weg ist.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (4. September 2010)

Ne das NT ist ok, mit dem Display schade hätte vielicht ein hinweiß geben könne. Also wenn der PC nicht mehr startet und du schon die Graka gewchselt hast, kanns eigentlich nur Mainboar oder NT sein, auch gute NT's gehen halt mal kaputt. Hast du kein altes das du nur mal mit der onboard Graka testen kannst würd ein ein 300watt NT zum test ausreichen.


----------



## linber (4. September 2010)

Leider habe ich kein zweites Netzteil aber ich versuche mal das display irgendwie anzuschlissen.


----------



## linber (4. September 2010)

So, jetzt verstehe ich garnichtsmehr nach dem Anschliessen von dem Kleinen Display lies sich der PC Starten (ich vermutemal das war ein zufall), in Windows wollte ich die Auflösung ändern auf einmal war der bildschirm wieder schwarz. Dann ein neustart, PC startet Bildschirm bleibt Schwarz.Monitor wieder an die GTX285 Gesteckt und nach einem neustart hatte ich wieder ein bild.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (4. September 2010)

Oo, überprüfe aller Stecker, sowas hatte ich auch mal. Auch die Modularen am Netzteil, den 24 Pin ATX Stecker am Boafc und den 8 Pin neben der CPU. Am besten alle mal abziehen und dann nach einanger wieder dran machen. Das hört sich nach einem wackel Kontakt an.


----------



## linber (4. September 2010)

Das mit den Anschlüssen kontrollieren habe ich schon gestern Abend gemacht.
Jetzt Stress ich mal meinen Kasten ein wenig mit Prime und F@H-GPU.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (4. September 2010)

Ok, hab mich mal schlau gemacht, scheint so zu sein das es an C&Q liegt. Das Problem tritt nur im Idle betrieb auf niemals uner Last. Wenn es noch mal geschied dann stell Cool and Quiet im Bios ab, dann müssten die Abstürze im Desktopbetrieb aufhören.


----------



## linber (4. September 2010)

C&Q habe ich schon immer aktiv er lief jetzt ca.3 monate ohne irgendeinen Absturz erst seit gestern wo ich die zweite graka und die 8gig adata Speicher eingebaut habe macht er wieder probleme.Darum hoffe ich das irgendwann der Knoedelfan wieder Online ist der hat ja fast das selbe System.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (4. September 2010)

Na denn viel Glück, der wird sich schon irgent wann wieder melden. Er ist momentan ein bissel durch den Wind! Schick im doch ne eMail müsst ja in seinen Kontakt Daten stehen, in seinem Profiel.


----------



## linber (4. September 2010)

Da Steht bei ihm leider nichts.
Prime95 und F@H macht dem Kasten nichts aus aber die Kraka Temps sind ein wenig Komisch. Wenn es mal so richtig warm im zimmer ist geht die graka max. auf 60C° aber das mit den über 100C° ist seltsam.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (4. September 2010)

Ja das mit den Graka Temps ist schon heftig, vieleicht ein auslesefehler. Teste es doch mal mit Furmark, wenn da deine Temps korrekt sind dann stimmen die von Everest einfach nicht.


----------



## linber (4. September 2010)

Laut Furmark ist die Temp. nach 20 min, 49C° bei 19C° Raum temp. das ist bei mir Normal. Also spinnt wohl everest und hwinfo.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (4. September 2010)

Wollte mich nur noch von euch verabschieden!! Ich hatte die Schnauze echt gestrichen voll. Seit ich die neue Nvidia 470 eingebaut hatte, gabs nur noch Probleme will die jetzt garnet aufzählen. Gegen 18Uhr hats mir gereicht und hab das Board rausgeschmissen und ein Gigabyte eingebaut. Und was soll ich euch sagen......nicht ein Problemchen mehr alles läuft supi!
@knoedelfan, wir werden wohl nie Freunde werden aber am Anfang hatte wir alle eine gute Zeit!
In disem Sinne wünsch ich euch alles gute vorallem mit dem CrosshairII.

MFG Hulk!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (5. September 2010)

Ich glaube das mein NT dem Board eins mitgegeben hat und es eine Macke abbekommen hat. Waren wohl zu viele tests die letzte Zeit und einer davon hat das NT sogar zum abschallten gebracht, keine Ahnung ist mir auch egalt hatte sowieso schon länger die Schnauze voll. Also überleg dir das wirklich nochmal @linber den ein Sorgenbrinnger reicht doch eigentlich!


----------



## cerbero (5. September 2010)

Okay, ich hab mich jetzt extra für den Streß den ich gerade habe angemeldet und hoffe hier kann mir zumindest etwas geholfen werden.

Bis Freitag lief (fast 3 Jahre lang) bei mir ein Athlon X64 5000+BE  mit 8GB Crucial Ballistix DDR2-800 RAM(4-4-4-12[2T]), einer GAINWARD GTX260 1792MB (kam später) und Windows7 Ultimate 64bit auf einer OCZ Vertex 60GB. 
Alles an einem Asus M2N-SLI Deluxe. Das ganze lief davor 2 Jahre sorgenfrei unter WinXP64bit und jetzt einen Monat ohne Probleme mit der SSD und Windows7. 
(Ums zu vervollständigen: 530w Netzteil, eine Festplatte, 2 Gehäuselüfter, ein Thermalright XP-120 CPU-Kühler, Thermaltake Shark Gehäuse)

Nun zum Problem:
Ich habe um mir die Anschaffung eines neuen DDR3Speichersatzes zu ersparen ein Crosshair II Formula mit einem Phenom II 945 geleistet.

Das System wurde gestern den Tag über aufgesetzt, Gehäuse sauber verkabelt, die üblichen Dinge getan ums an SSD anzupassen (Guide SSD Optimierungen vonschenx.eu).

Diverse Installationen (BIOSupdate, Treiberaktuallisierungen usw), ein paar Stunden Serienfolgen ansehen, Musik hören, all das klappt ohne Probleme. System läuft.

Starte ich aber ein Spielchen (Crysis) schmiert mir die Kiste innerhalb von 20 minuten mit einem Freeze ab. Kein Bluescreen, kein "fängt an zu ruckeln". 
Bei Civilisation hab ich Flackerer im Bild und nach ca. 20 min ist das selbe Problem los.

Die Temperaturen solange ich sie mitbekomm (Everest&Hardwaremonitor) liegen im Idle bei ~38° im Raum mit ~23°C. 

Ich würde mich über ein paar Vorschläge freuen wie ich das ganze auf die Reihe bekommen kann.  (oder ein alternatives verfügbares Board)
(warum überhaupt ein CrosshairII: verfügbar, passive Kühlung, 6xSATA, 4 RAM-Plätze...)

Danke

Und ja, ich beantworte gerne Fragen wenns mich am Ende weiterbringt als das Teil in 2-3 Tagen wieder auszubauen und zurückgehen zu lassen :|


----------



## hulkhardy1 (5. September 2010)

Schicke es zurück das Board ist ne mittlere Katastrofe. Aber zu deinem Problem was für ein NT benutzt du, genaue bezeichnung bitte. Und wie viel Volt hat dein RAM?


----------



## cerbero (6. September 2010)

Die Option ausbauen und anderes hab ich ja nicht ausgeschlossen, danke für die Bestätigung.

Netzteil: be quiet Dark Power Pro 530 w
Speicher: Crucial Ballistix DDR2 800 - laut Beschreibung sollten sie mit 2.0V laufen, ich habe sie auf dem alten mit 1,95 stabil bekommen, jetzt klappts nicht mit 1,96, nicht mit 2,0, nicht mit 2,1 und auch nicht mit 2,2.


----------



## drdealgood (6. September 2010)

Zunächst würde ich erst einmal schauen, ob BIOS Version 2402 auf dem Board ist, 2509 und 2607 müllen nur rum 

Dann checken ob das DirectX Update vom Juni 2010 installiert ist 

Weiter würde ich mal nachsehen wie sich die Temperatur der Northbridge (MCP) unter Last verhält, die neigt gerne zum überhitzen  musste bei mir sogar einen kleinen Zusatzlüfter auf die NB packen um das in den Griff zu bekommen 

Ebenfalls mal kontrollieren (Everest, HW-Monitor), wie hoch die Spannung der Speicher tatsächlich ist, bzw. wieviel von den im BIOS eingestellten Volt auch wirklich an den Rams anliegt  und dies gegebenenfalls korrigieren 

Da Deine Speicher wohl 256Meg x 64 organisiert sind, im BIOS "SLi-Ready-Memory" auf enable setzen (Hat nix mit Graka-SLi zu tun) und auch DRAM Bank Interleaving auf enable stellen.

Anbei mal meine BIOS-Einstellungen zum Vergleich:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ach so, nicht wundern, bei mir gibt es die Option "SLi-Ready-Memory" nicht, da meine Speichermodule anders organisiert sind (128Meg x 128) und somit nicht durch die Skalierung von 2 x 64 auf 128 zusammengeführt werden müssen.

Auch stehen Deine Speicher leider NICHT in der Kompatibilitätsliste für unser Mainboard, dort sind nur Crucial mit einer maximale Modulgrösse von 1 GB aufgeführt  muss nichts heissen, aber kann 

Eventuell auch mal die Trägheiten der Speicher auf 5-5-5-15 hochsetzen


----------



## cerbero (6. September 2010)

grad is mal Mittagspause auf Arbeit... 

Bios ist 2607... so ohne weiteren Verdacht nimmt man halt erstmal das aktuellste von der Asus-Supportseite und ist froh das mans bekommt.

Beim Speicher hat ich nur nachgeschaut, ob der Hersteller dabei ist und die ersten paar Stellen der RAM-Nummer als Anhaltswert genommen ob die Serie passt. Die Timings sind schon auf 5-5-5-15(oder 18) gestellt.

MCP-Temperaturen lagen um die 50°C, mein CPU-Kühler hat ein paar mm überhang zum NB und pustet ohnehin aufs Mainboard.

Schon mal Danke für die umfangreiche Hilfe, ich werd mich heut abend nochmal dran setzen und versuchen den Rest umzusetzen.


----------



## cerbero (6. September 2010)

Nochmal mit 2607 und den "Auto" Einstellungen im Bios versucht:
Asus PC Probe meldet keine abfallenden Voltzahlen, keine steigenden Temperaturen (MCP 39°C bei offenem Gehäuse, die CPU kommt sogar auf 43°C). Freeze/Absturz im Crysis nach ca. 10 Minuten.

Okay, Biosdowngrade durchgeführt. Die üblichen Einstellungen wieder gemacht.
Volt am RAM im Bios auf 2.1 gestellt, Asus PC Probe liest dann netterweise 2,16 aus. 
Nur: PC friert nach nichtmal 5 Minuten ein. Auch wieder: keine Auffälligkeiten bei Volt und Temperatur.
Vielen Dank fürs Helfen drdealgood, aber einen solchen Aufwand hat ich bisher bei noch keinem Mainboard (und es waren einige...), das tu ich mir nicht weiter an und folge dann doch hulkhardy1's Empfehlung: Ausbauen, Einpacken, retoure...


----------



## linber (6. September 2010)

Hallo cerbero,
hast du es schonmal mit nur mit 4 GB RAM oder mit 2 GB versucht? Bei mir z.b. war es bei den Corsair Speicher so das es nur mit 2 oder 4 GB und dann im unganged modus fehlerfrei lief. im ganged modus war der fehler wie bei dir, nach max. einer viertel stunde ging nichts mehr.


----------



## drdealgood (6. September 2010)

Na da habe ich wohl Glück gehabt 

Unsere Crosshair II AMD-Dose geht nun seit einigen Monaten absolut stabil 
Selbstverständlich gehen meine Rams NICHT 1066 MHz stabil, obwohl die nach QVL gekauft sind  weder mit 2,4 oder 8 GB 
Bei 800 MHz mit scharfen Timings gibt es jedoch keinerlei Probleme  und der Unterschied zu 1066 MHz mit höher eingestellter Trägheit ist eh Marginal 

Wobei ich jedoch nochmals auf ein eventuell noch nicht optimales Speichermanagement von Windows 7 x64 hinweisen möchte, DENN, 
starte ich das System mit einer XP Prof. x64 oder einer Windows Server x64 Festplatte, sind 1066 MHz, auch in Vollbestückung mit 8 GB, selbst über Tage hinweg, kein Problem 

Nur unter Windows 7 x64 wills mit 1066 MHz halt nicht stabil laufen 

Auch skaliert der Graka-Verbund ganz hervorragend 

Jedoch ein Spiel, ET Quake Wars, verursacht gelegentlich einen Fehler und steigt schon mal aus (Rücksprung zum Desktop) dies scheint allerdings, laut Ereignisprotokoll, durch die ETQW Serverlauncher.exe verursacht zu werden, die sich mit irgendeiner Windowsdatei gelegentlich beharkt 
Nachdem ich dann die ETQW.exe auf XP-Kompatibel gesetzt habe, ist dieser Fehler seither nicht mehr aufgetaucht  hoffe das bleibt so.
Bei anderen Spielen, Crysis, Metro, usw. usw. keine Probleme 
Nur die Grakas werden halt "Sauheiss"  hoffe jedoch Morgen durch 2 Accelero Xtreme GTX Pro, diese Unannehmlichkeit der Vergangenheit angehören zulassen 

Ist eh die Rechendose von meiner Ollen, ähm Holden natürlich  bei meinem i7-System sind mir glücklicherweise jedwede Probleme völlig fremd  allerdings haben die Grakas auch Extra-Lüfter, werden halt echt heiss, die Nvidia-Biester


----------



## cerbero (8. September 2010)

linber schrieb:


> ...nur mit 4 GB RAM oder mit 2 GB versucht? ....



Ich habs auch mal mit 4 GB versucht gehabt, leider war es da auch nichts.
Inzwischen ist das Crosshair ein Rückläufer, ich werd ein paar Tage mit meinem Netbook auskommen müssen und ich such derweil neue Teile zum 945er dazu...

Trotzdem danke für deinen Vorschlag.


----------



## MrBrightside (8. September 2010)

Gute Tag erstmal,

bin auch über google auf diesen Thread gestoßen und fand Ihn sehr hilfreich. Konnte das Crosshair II vor kurzem recht günstig erwerben, habe ziemlich viel Lüfter im Gehäuse und fand die enorme Anzahl an regelbaren Lüftern sehr interessant und bin noch jetzt davon begeistert. 

Hab das Teil mit einem 1055T laufen und die erste Woche hat mich das Ding fast in den Wahnsinn getrieben, ständig Abstürze kein C&Q kein eintellbarer Multi. Prime lief stundenlang durch, prime ausgemacht -> BlueScreen. 

Mittlerweile läuft das Board aber wie am Schnürchen, konnte den Ram als Übeltäter ausmachen, hatten wohl schon vorher nen Schuss weg. 4 GHz sind kein Problem, lasse den Thuban aber mit 3.8 GHZ mit moderater Spannung laufen und seit einer Woche keinen Absturz.

Das Bios ist leider bezüglich C&Q und Multi ziemlich daneben man kann sogar genau lokalisieren was schief läuft. Asus hat wohl die 4 P-States vom Phenom X4 übernommen und auf den X6 übertragen. Der X6 hat aber 5 (mit Turbo) sodass der Turbo State vom Bios als Volllast State vom X4 wahrgenommen wird (was er aber gar nicht ist), ändert man im Bios den Multi wird nämlich exakt der Multi vom Turbo Modus verändert. Überigens fällt durch diese Geschichte der C&Q State P4 komplett weg (beim X4 gehts ja nur bis P3), daher funktionert C&Q nicht richtig sondern nur bis zum State P3. Also einfach nur schlampig geproggt. 


Mal zum Vergleich, hatte vorher ein Asrock 770 Crossfire mit einem perfekt laufenden Bios für den Thuban, jedoch Spannungswandler die mal eben 0.15V mehr auf den Prozi gegeben haben. 

Bin soweit eigentlich zufrieden hoffe, dass mit einem kommenden Bios die restlichen Sachen auch noch funktionieren.


----------



## Merty (12. September 2010)

Hallo Mr. Brightside, danke für Deinen Beitrag, fand ihn ebenfalls sehr interessant.

Du hast geschrieben, dass Du Deinen X6 auf bis zu 4 Ghz übertakten konntest, auf dem Crosshair II. Mit welchen BIOS-Einstellungen hast Du das geschafft? Könntest Du diese hier posten?

Ich habe mir bisher noch keinen X6 gekauft, da ich bisher der Meinung war, dass übertakten des X6 so gut wie nicht möglich ist - zumindest auf dem Crosshair II (Bios 2607)...

Ich habe übrigens auch das aktuellste BIOS drauf und konnte bisher noch keine Probleme feststellen. Mein Rechner läuft wie immer stabil und ohne irgendwelche Abstürze.

Mein RAM läuft seit eh und je stabil auf 1066mhz - hatte sogar kurzzeitig 8 GB RAM drin - ebenfalls stabil bei 1066mhz. Da ich aber keine Vorteile in der Performance feststellen konnte, habe ich 4 GB in meinen HTPC eingebaut.


----------



## drdealgood (12. September 2010)

Hmm,

bei mir gehts mit dem 1090T nur über den FSB zu übertakten, kann weder mit BIOS 2509 noch mit 2607 den Multi einstellen  Wie kannst Du den denn OC MrBrightside ? auch über den FSB ?


----------



## MrBrightside (12. September 2010)

drdealgood schrieb:


> Hmm,
> 
> bei mir gehts mit dem 1090T nur über den FSB zu übertakten, kann weder mit BIOS 2509 noch mit 2607 den Multi einstellen  Wie kannst Du den denn OC MrBrightside ? auch über den FSB ?



Mit dem Phenom 1090T könntest auch über den Multi gehen. Einfach PhenomMsrTweaker nehmen und Pstate 1 nach oben schrauben, sollte funktionieren.

Zu meinen Einstellungen:

Momentan:
1. HTT 273 
2. Multi hab ich fest auf 14 (ganz praktisch, da man damit quasi den Turbo  ausschaltet)
3. HT auf Multi 7
4. NB auf Multi 9
5. DRAM musste ich auf den 1.33 Teiler stellen (Timings 4-4-4-12) sonst hauts mir mein System um die Ohren. Wie gesagt mein Ram macht ab 800 MHz sporadisch Fehler,war auch schon auf dem Vorgänger Board
6. Vcore 1.45 Volt (hab nicht den besten 1055T)
7. DRam Voltage 2.10
8. Rest Default

Falls mir noch etwas einfällt, sag ich Bescheid.

Grüße


----------



## cemo (13. September 2010)

So melde mich auch nach paar Tagen wieder 

Mein Liebes Brett läuft und läuft und läuft will gar nicht mehr aufhören...

Ram Timings Manuell eingestellt ( 5-5-5-15-2T unD AUF 800mhz gestellt)
AMD 965 X4 auf 3,8GHZ 1,435V 
GTX 470 OC   752/901/1504MHZ ausgelesen über GPU-Z
4GB Gskills 800er 
WD 750GB 32MB
Cougar Netzteil S700

Überlegung für die Zukunft:

64gb SSD und nicht zu vergessen die 2. GTX 470


----------



## Autokiller677 (29. September 2010)

Kleine dumme Frage: 
Gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit, das Blinken der Power LED im Standby zu verhindern? Ich hab im BIOS keine Option dazu gefunden, bei manchen anderen Boards gibts das aber. Hab ich da was übersehen oder bleibt mir nix anderes als die abzuklemmen?


----------



## Falcony6886 (1. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin ab nächster Woche auch ein Leidgenosse von euch! 

Für 99,90 Euro konnte ich nicht widerstehen und habe das Crosshair II Formula bestellt! Es wird das Foxconn A7DA-s ersetzen und ich hoffe doch, dass ich mit dem Asus den Multi des Prozzis ändern kann!

Dazu gibt es einen Prolimatech Super Mega, mit dem ich dann dem Phenom die Sporen geben möchte! Ich werde euch dann von meinem Umbau berichten! Vielleicht mache ich auch ein Kurztagebuch auf!


----------



## SXFreak (1. Oktober 2010)

Hehe, viel Spaß. Freue mich schon auf deinen Bericht.
Hast du an das AMD-Montage Kit gedacht für den Super Mega?


----------



## Falcony6886 (2. Oktober 2010)

Ja, sicher!  Sonst kann ich das Teil ja nicht installieren... Schon böse, der Kühler samt Kit und Lüftern war teurer als das Board... 

Ich bin auch echt gespannt, was ich herausholen kann! Es gibt dann von mir einen Nachtest der GTX 470 mit dem Phenom @3,8 Ghz (hopefully). Vielleicht schreibe ich auch ein kleines Kurzreview zum Super Mega - auch wenn ich nicht wirklich viele Vergleichsmöglichkeiten habe. 

Mal sehen, wann die ganzen Sachen kommen. Es juckt schon in den Fingern!


----------



## Merty (2. Oktober 2010)

Falcony6886 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich bin ab nächster Woche auch ein Leidgenosse von euch!
> 
> ...



Prima... freut uns sehr. Schreibe Dein Erfahrungen hier gerne hinein, sodaß auch andere davon profitieren können


----------



## Falcony6886 (5. Oktober 2010)

So, das Board und die anderen Teile sind eingebaut - sieht bisher alles gut aus!

Im Idle mit C&Q habe ich nun so ca. 33-35°C. Unter Last mit Prime95 51-52°C! Das hat sich schon mal gelohnt!

Das Board wurde übrigens mit der Bios-Version 2402 geliefert, also ziemlich aktuell!

So wie ich das hier lese, ist dieses Bios jawohl auch mit das beste - also werde ich es auch erstmal drauflassen!

Dann bin ich mal gespannt, inwiefern er mich übertakten lässt! 

Edit: 3,7 Ghz liegen im ersten Test an, lediglich mit Multi-Erhöhung. An der VCore habe ich nichts gedreht. Aber ist es möglich, dass das Asus generell etwas overvoltet? CPU-Z zeigt mir 1,408V als Standardspannung unter Last an, ohne dass ich da was verändert hätte... Darum macht er die 3,7 auch sofort stabil...

Die Temperaturen sind jedoch super. Mit Thor's Hammer auf dem Foxconn hätte ich schon wieder die 70°C Marke gesprengt, jetzt bin ich bei konstant 54°C!!!


----------



## Falcony6886 (7. Oktober 2010)

Sagt mal, kann es sein, dass das Crosshair II Probleme mit den USB-Ports hat? Irgendwie zickt er mit meinem AVM Fritz! WLan Stick herum... Die Übertragungsraten brechen brachial ein... Schon ein bissl nervig die ganze Sache...

Sonst läuft alles, aber gestern hat er mir den Rechner mit dem WLan-Stick abgeschossen... Dicker Bluescreen, "Worker Thread Returned at Bad IRQL". Erst hat sich der WLan Stick offenbar verabschiedet, da das Inet nicht mehr wollte und als ich ihn dann herausgezogen habe, gab es den Blauen.

Noch eine Frage:

Kann ich dem Ram die gewünschten 2,1V verpassen, oder ist das zu viel für den Phenom II X4 955?

Edit: Ich habe mich jetzt einfach mal getraut, der Speicher läuft aktuell bei 1066 Mhz, CL5-5-5-15@2,1V; 2T und tRC 26 scheinbar stabil! Wenn das so ist, kann ich mich echt nur freuen!


----------



## Cappu (8. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Gemeinde,

auch ich konnte nicht widerstehen und habe mir das Board zugelegt und mich extra wegen diesem Forumsthread angemeldet.

In den letzten 14 Tagen hatte ich ein wenig Zeit, das Board zu testen und habe verschiedene Einstellungen probiert, die ich euch nicht vorenthalten möchte.
Ich schreibe euch daher mal meinen kleinen Bericht, der dem ein oder anderen wahscheinlich zu lang zum Lesen sein könnte.

Zuerst die Speicherproblematik: das Board lief mit 10066er Ram bei mir anstandslos mit den Timings 5-5-5-15 2T bei 2,1V, aber ebend nur im Unganged Mode. Und die Problematik mit der erhöhten NB-VCore/VDDNB bestand bei mir auch. Die mit Everest ausgelesenen Werte lagen bei etwa Read 8500, Write 8000, Copy 10200. Ansich nicht schlecht, aber unter den Werten des alten Boards im Ganged Mode.

Ich habe dann ein wenig hin und her probiert und natürlich auch die Übertaktung ausgelotet. Da das Board ja an allen Ecken deutlich overvoltet, wenn die Auto-Werte im Bios belassen wurden, musste ich so einiges ändern. VCore wurde auf 1,35V im Bios festgelegt, der Speicher bei 2,1V belassen, allerdings auf 800 und Ganged-Mode umgestellt und die Timings auf 4-4-4-12 2T verkürzt. Lief auch absolut stabil --> also übertakten. Ich habe dabei sowohl über den HTT/FSB als auch auch über Multi übertaktet. PCProbe zeigt dabei für die VCore 1,344V und für den Speicher 2,14-2,16V an, die VDDNB schwankt um 1,4V. C&Q ist natürlich deaktiviert, dafür kommt der PhenomTweaker zum Einsatz. Im Idle habe ich 0,9876V auf den Prozessor gegeben.

So konnten absolut stabile Werte erreicht werden, die mit dem alten Board nur Träumerei waren. 3.428,5MHz bei angezeigten 1,344V, 2575MHz NT-Takt und 1931Mhz HT-Takt, der Speicher läuft mit 857,2Mhz bei 4-4-4-12-22 2T sind der derzeitige Stand der Dinge.
Bei Everest steht bei den Speicherwerten jetzt ca.: Read 9600, Write 8500, Copy 9670.

Der Windows-Leistungsindex, auf den man eigentlich nicht allzuviel geben sollte, stieg beim Prozessor um 0,2 auf 7,4 und der Speicher um 0,3 auf 7,9.

Noch ein paar Sätze zu meiner verbauten Hardware und den Temperaturen.
Auf dem Asus-Board sitzt ein Phenom II X4 940BE, der von einem Prolimatech Megahalems Rev. B mit einem Enermax Cluster UCCL gekühlt wird. Als Speicher verwende ich 2x2GB Corsair XMS2 6400C4DHX, als Grafikkarte im Moment noch die Sapphire Radeon 5770 Vapor-X 1GB (ich liebäuge mit einem Upgrade auf die 460gtx). Gemeinsam mit der Samsung HD642JJ ist das ganze in einem Lian-Li PC-P50WB eingebaut. Die vorinstallierten Lüfter wurden allesamt getauscht. Vorne pustet ein Xigmatek XLF-F1253 rein, derselbe hinten raus. Oben ist im hinteren Lüfterslot ein Xigmatek XLF-F1453 montiert. Als Netzteil ist ein Coba Nitrox 500W, 80+ zertifiziert, im Einsatz.

Im Idle hat der Prozessor etwa 30° und die Kerne 35°, der Lüfter läuft dann mit etwa 300U/min auf dem Kühler. Unter Load erreiche ich höchstens 52°, wenn Prime, Furmark und der Windows Media Player gleichzeitig laufen. Der CPU-Lüfter läuft dann mit etwa 900U/min. Meiner Meinung nach absolute TOP-Werte, da so natürlich auch die Laustärke entsprechend gering ist und durchaus noch Luft für weitere Übertaktung mit Erhöhung der VCore bleibt, falls nötig. Aufgrund der Speichertaktung und der dadurch resultierenden NB-VCore/VDDNB von ´´nur´´ 1,4V bleibt auch das Mainboard entsprechend kühl.

Ich habe mal zwei Bilder von meinem Werten und Einstellungen hochgeladen, vielleicht interessiert's ja jemanden hier.

Bis dann
Gruss Cappu


----------



## mistral (8. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Leute,

ich hab mich extra wegen diesen Thread angemeldet, weil schön langsam reichts mir mit dem Drecksteil.

Mein Crosshair II ist nun gute 1,5 Jahre alt, seit einem halben Jahr neigt es ständig zu überhitzen.

Und zwar wird die PCIe Bridge (BR Temperature) verdammt heißt. Ich habe das Mainboard zu ASUS eingeschickt in den Sommerferien, bezüglich Reparatur, diese Woche bau ichs nun wieder zusammen und was stell ich fest? Es überhitzt immer noch.

Die BR Temp. liegt nach einem Kaltstart bereits bei 77°C nach längerem Betrieb geht sie auf die 90°C+ zu, was zu einer Notabschaltung vom MB aus führt.

Wollte Fragen ob noch jemand das selbe Problem hat? Und an der Grafikkarte liegt's nicht da auch ohne eingebauter Graka das Teil überhitzt.

BIOS Version is aktuellste und es wurde nichts übertaktet.

CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 940 Processor 
NT: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 550W
RAM: Corsair XMS2 4094MB DDR2 RAM
Graka: EVGA GeForce 285 GTX FTW

Anbei ein Bild vom BIOS Temp. Monitor.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## drdealgood (9. Oktober 2010)

Jau, dass Aas neigt gerne dazu echt heiss zu werden 

Ich habe es so gelöst:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der blaue Lüfter blässt mit 1000 U/Min über die Chipsätze drüber, seither liegen maximal noch 45° an 

Auch scheint rein zufällig, der eine Graka-Lüfter, ganz ordentlich die Wärmeentwicklung vom NF200 Chipsatz abzusaugen. Da ist auch Ruhe im Karton.

Vielleicht hast Du ja irgendwie die Möglichkeit, zumindest einen kleinen Lüfter in der Nähe der Chipsätze zu plazieren  

Das würde mit Sicherheit schon mal helfen


----------



## Olstyle (9. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab mir von nem Maschbauer-Kommilitonen einen Wasserkühler als Ersatz für das Aludingens auf der NB fräsen lassen(Die zwei Nuten und ein bisschen Ausnahme mit "Struktur" hätte ich auch als Mecha noch selbst hin bekommen, aber er hatte gerade Zeit...).
Bis jetzt hatte ich ihn mehr schlecht als recht drauf und immerhin den 780a nie über 80°C.

Vielleicht komme ich morgen dazu ihn richtig zu verkleben.


----------



## mistral (10. Oktober 2010)

Also ist das echt normal? Wird bei euch allen die BR Bridge so heiß? Ich mein ich war ned mal im Windows oder was drinnen gleich nachdem aufdrehen vom kalten PC ins Bios und das Teil hat schon gute 80°C? Das kanns ja ned sein, für was kann man dann einstellen das sich das Mainboard automatisch bei 70, 80 oder 90°C abschaltet? Is ja dann komplett fürn Hugo die Funktion.

Ich war heute im Shop um das Teil wieder einzuschicken zu lassen, meinte der Mitarbeitet das wär normal wenns um die 100°C hat 

ich mein wtf...


----------



## SXFreak (10. Oktober 2010)

Das ist natürlich nicht normal, das die Temperatur so hoch ist. 
So wie du es beschreibst, stimmt etwas nicht mit deinem Board.
Bei mir liegt die Temperatur bei 56 °C nach längerem Betrieb.


----------



## Cappu (10. Oktober 2010)

Auch ich habe da mal eine Frage zu den Temperaturen.

Wenn ich den HW-Monitor starte, zeigt er mir manchmal unter dem ITE IT87 eine TMPIN2 an, aber halt nur manchmal. Beim Start von HW-Monitor liegt die Temperatur erst bei 0°C, starte ich dann Prime steigt die Anzeige sprunghaft auf 75°C, und steigert sich bis teilweise schon über 100°C, wenn Prime und Furmark gleichzeitig laufen.

Beende ich dann die Belastungsprogramme, geht die Temperatur genauso sprunghaft wieder runter, auf z.B. 11°C.
Ich habe zur Anschauung ein Bild von HW-Monitor hochgeladen.

Kann mir einer sagen, welche Temperatur dort angezeigt wird?
Und ist das normal, dass die die so hin und her springt?

Meine BR-Temperatur liegt übrigens auch bei etwa 50°C nach längerem Betrieb, also scheint in der Tat irgendwas mit dem Borad von mistral nicht zu stimmen.

Gruss Cappu


----------



## Medusa852 (10. Oktober 2010)

moin,

hab mal ne frage zu dem board überlege es mir evtl zu holen oder i wart bis die neuen grakas diesen monat kommen und dann mal gucken wie "billig" ne gtx 480 ist.

hab derzeit nen asus m2a-vm mit nen phenom 9850 und ne 9800 gtx+
mein prob is das der ram von der graka zuwenig ist 512mb  hat die ja leider nur. 
sli verbund mit der onboard bringt imho ja nicht viel mehr.
will auch nicht weiter nun hunderte euros rausschmeißen wegen ne graka im sinne.
aktuell is nix oc.
mfg


----------



## Merty (10. Oktober 2010)

Und welche Frage hast du nun ??

@mistral: dein Board hat definitiv einen defekt. Die Temps sind viel zu hoch. Mein Board läuft nun schon seitüber 24 Monaten ohne Probleme. Temps max. bei etwa 55 Grad.

Meine gtx460 harmoniert übrigens sehr gut mit dem Board. Habe die Graka auf 850/1760/2100 mhz overclocked @Standardspannung. Jetzt rennt das Ding rund 10% schneller als die gtx470 eines Freundes (die sich leider nicht so gut overclocken läßt).

Ich würde mir noch gerne einen X6 draufpacken, will aber noch auf eine BIOS-Version warten die OC auc über den Multi zuläßt.

Wenn das klappt, dann werde ich das Brett bestimmt noch mindestens 1 Jahr in meinem PC behalten, bevor ich es an meinen Sohn/meine Tochter vererbe.


----------



## Medusa852 (10. Oktober 2010)

ähh du verwechselt wohl gerade etwas


----------



## SXFreak (10. Oktober 2010)

@Cappu

Welche Temperatur dort ausgelesen wird kann ich dir nicht beantworten.
Aber das sie falsch ausgelesen wird. Ich habe hier auch eine Temperatur
im HWInfo die so nicht möglich ist (253°C). Also ein Auslesefehler.

@Medusa852

Wo ist der Satz mit dem Fragezeichen am Ende ?


----------



## Merty (10. Oktober 2010)

Medusa852 schrieb:


> ähh du verwechselt wohl gerade etwas



danke... und sorry, habs gerade verbessert


----------



## Medusa852 (10. Oktober 2010)

vielleicht könnt mir zu meiner frage auch helfen zwcks dem board


----------



## Merty (10. Oktober 2010)

Medusa852 schrieb:


> vielleicht könnt mir zu meiner frage auch helfen zwcks dem board



Was ist denn nun Deine Frage?? Kann aus Deinem o.g. Beitrag nicht wirklich eine Frage herauslesen um Sie Dir vielleicht beantworten zu können.


----------



## Medusa852 (10. Oktober 2010)

lohnt sich das board (noch)? da i net wirklich neue cpu und ram kaufen will
und wie sieht die performance aus sofern der sli modus mit der onboard graka und ne gainward 9800 gtx geht.
oder sollte man lieber ne ordentliche graka erneut kaufen?


----------



## Merty (10. Oktober 2010)

Medusa852 schrieb:


> lohnt sich das board (noch)? da i net wirklich neue cpu und ram kaufen will
> und wie sieht die performance aus sofern der sli modus mit der onboard graka und ne gainward 9800 gtx geht.
> oder sollte man lieber ne ordentliche graka erneut kaufen?



Du wirst bei einem reinen Mainboardwechsel wohl kaum einen spürbaren Performance-Schub haben. Deine CPU und Deine Grafikkarte geben hier das Tempo vor.
Wenn Du zukünftig aufrüsten willst, würde ich Dir zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt eher ein vernünftiges AM3-Board empfehlen (Crosshair IV o.ä.). Dann ist allerdings auch ein CPU-Wechsel und neue RAMs notwendig - wird also teuer.

In Deinem Fall bringt eine schnellere Grafikkarte deutlich mehr.

Solltest Du Dich von Deiner CPU trennen wollen, lass es mich wissen, hätte ggf. Interesse.


----------



## Medusa852 (10. Oktober 2010)

Merty schrieb:


> Du wirst bei einem reinen Mainboardwechsel wohl kaum einen spürbaren Performance-Schub haben. Deine CPU und Deine Grafikkarte geben hier das Tempo vor.
> Wenn Du zukünftig aufrüsten willst, würde ich Dir zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt eher ein vernünftiges AM3-Board empfehlen (Crosshair IV o.ä.). Dann ist allerdings auch ein CPU-Wechsel und neue RAMs notwendig - wird also teuer.
> 
> In Deinem Fall bringt eine schnellere Grafikkarte deutlich mehr.
> ...



das system wollt i nicht wirklich zerpflücken
also werd ich mir wohl ne gtx480 oder ne andere gtx4xx holen


----------



## mistral (10. Oktober 2010)

Hallo, danke nochmal für die Antworten, ich bin jetzt echt erleichtert, dass das definitiv NICHT normal ist!

Ich wollte noch Fragen ob ihr irgendwelche Lüfter auf den Bridges installiert habt? (Optionaler Lüfter zB)


----------



## SXFreak (10. Oktober 2010)

Nö, habe ich nicht.


----------



## Cappu (12. Oktober 2010)

@mistral: nein, ich habe auch keine optionalen Lüfter installiert, lediglich vorne einen, der in's Gehäuse rein- und hinten einen der rauspustet, unterstützt von dem Deckellüfter. In Kombination mit dem CPU-Turmkühler ein guter Luftstrom.

@medusa852: ich könnt mir vorstellen, dass deine CPU die GTX480 ausbremst, respektive eine ´´kleinere´´ 470 oder gar 460 sinnvoller erscheint.
Aber das können dir andere hier im Forum sicher besser aufzählen.
Evtl. wartest du auch noch auf die neuen ATI/AMD-Karten und einen möglichen Preisverfall bei den derzeitigen Karten.
Der von dir angesprochene Performanceschub kam bei mir durch Overclocking, da das Board bei Standardspannungen deutlich mehr erlaubt, als mein altes.

Gruss Cappu


----------



## Moose83 (24. Oktober 2010)

Ich wollte den CPU Lüfter fixen, jedoch geht es nicht! Wenn ich Ihn im Bios fixe, egal ob 70, 80 oder 90% läuft er trotzdem mit 100% Bei den Gehäuselüftern funzt es! Weil dieses ständige hoch und runterdrehen der Automatik nervt


----------



## hulkhardy1 (24. Oktober 2010)

Kommt drauf an ob du auf PWM geschalltet hast oder nicht, das kannst du extra für den CPU Lüfter im Bios umstellen. Also ob dein CPU Lüfter 3 oder 4 Kabel hat.


----------



## Cappu (25. Oktober 2010)

Weiss eigentlich einer, wie ich bei der mitgelieferten Supreme FX die blaue Beleuchtung ausstellen kann?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (25. Oktober 2010)

Überaupt nicht! Sorry damit musst du leben.


----------



## linber (25. Oktober 2010)

Hallo hulkhardy1, hast du dein Crosshair wieder aktiviert?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (25. Oktober 2010)

Ne ne ne, hab zwar mal kurz drüber nachgedacht aber mein Gigabyte läuft so sauber nicht ein Problemchen, das wollte ich mir dann doch nicht nochmal antun. Zumal ich erst wieder alle Teile zusammen suchen müsste, die sind irgentwie, in der Wohnung , Keller verstreut.


----------



## Cappu (26. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe mir die Soundkarte mal genauer angesehen, und ja, die beiden blauen LEDs lassen sich nicht ohne weiteres deaktivieren. Ich habe sie dann erstmal mit 'nem schwarzen Edding übergepinselt. Leuchtet jetzt zumindest nicht mehr so stark.


----------



## Cappu (12. November 2010)

Moin Gemeinde,

ich brauche mal ein paar Meinungen von euch.

Soll ich mir einen 955 BE oder einen 965 BE als neuen Prozessor für unser heissgeliebtes Crosshair holen? Mein jetziger 940 BE läuft bei Standartspannung mit 3430 MHz, es soll also auch zukünftig übertaktet werden.

Für meinen Bruder soll ich ein neues System zusammenstellen, der kriegt meinen ´alten´ 940 BE.

Bin auf eure Meinungen gespannt.

Gruss Cappu


----------



## Z3NDO (12. November 2010)

Cappu schrieb:


> Moin Gemeinde,
> 
> ich brauche mal ein paar Meinungen von euch.
> 
> ...



Nimm den 955 BE. Der Aufpreis und die 200 MHz, die der 965 BE hat sind es nicht wert. Ob du jetzt 4x3.2 GHz oder 4x3.4 GHz hast merkst du eh nicht. Wenn du sowieso übertaktest sind die 200 MHz schnell vergessen.


----------



## LeviMcC (27. November 2010)

Hallo, ich hab mal ein paar Fragen? Also ich hab mir auch das Board zugelegt und hab mir noch n prozzesor zum Flashen gekauft (athlon x2 7850) ,speicher hab ich OCZ Reaper x.
Wenn ich jetzt denn Pc an mache steht auf dem Lcd Poster "PCI INIT" und es geht nicht weiter.
Jetzt meine fragen: Ist der Prozzesor nicht der Richtige zum Flashen? Oder ist das Mainboard kaputt?
Hab da leider bei AMD keine Erfahrungswerte. Freue mich auf antworten.
MFG Levi


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. November 2010)

PCI init das könnte eher deine Graka sein, mach mal ein Bios Reset also hinten am PC das hat das CrosshairII so ein Knopf da drauf drücken!


----------



## LeviMcC (27. November 2010)

Also Bios Reset hatte ich auch schon mehrere male gedrückt und auch per jumper und Baterie hab ich auch schon raus und wieder rein, Grafikkarte (hd 4870) mit und ohne , hat ja auch onboard Grafik, stets das gleiche Ergebniss: PCI Init.  Ich hab ach schon probiert ne Soundkarte in den Pci Slot zu stecken, aber auch nichts.

Welcher Prozessor währe denn überhaupt zum Flashen geeignet?

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. November 2010)

na das kommt immer drauf an was für eine Bios Version drauf ist? Probiere es noch mal mit nur einen Ram Riegel. Eigentlich müsste das Board auch starten wenn er die CPU nicht kennt, wenigstens ins Bios müsstest du kommen. Kannst ja auf der Asus Website nachlesen welches Bios, welche CPU unterstützt.


----------



## drdealgood (27. November 2010)

Na, dass ist ja mal das "Ideale" Mainboard für jemand ohne AMD Erfahrung 

Hast Du auch die 8 Polige Zusatzspannungsversorgung für die CPU angeschlossen ? Welches Netzteil genau hast Du an die Dose geklemmt.

PCI (perepherie computer interconnection) init heisst ja nur, dass irgendeine Komponente nicht aufschaltet, kann also alles sein.

Sind die Speicher QVL, mit Ram ist das Ding echt zickig. 
Hier die OCZ die auf dem Board laufen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sieht schlecht für die Reaper X aus 

Was "peept" der Lautsprecher und peept der überhaupt ?


----------



## LeviMcC (27. November 2010)

Hab denn Thread leider erst gefunden nachdem ich das Board gekauft habe(Ebay), hätte mir einiges an Kopfzerbrechen erspart. 
Also die 8 Polige Zusatzspannungsversorgung ist angeschlossen. 
Das Netzteil ist halt ein 750 Watt Billig ding.  Und die Reaper x die ich hab sind doch die ganz unten.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...asus-crosshair-ii-formula-nforce-780a-ocz.jpg 

Peepen tut gar nix.


----------



## drdealgood (27. November 2010)

Hmm, also ich habe hier mehrere Netzteile, mit einem 600 Watt BeQuite startet das Brett nicht, mit einem Corsair 500 Watt startet die Dose, allerdings ohne SLi, mit dem Corsair 850 Watt geht alles und mit dem Tagan 1300 Watt das im Moment drin ist sowieso, habe allerdings auch "Fully Load" 

Auch schon mal mit nur einem Ram-Modul versucht zu starten ?
Auch mal die verschiedenen Ram-Slots ausprobieren.

Jau, hast ja recht die Speicher scheinen QVL zu sein 

Kannst Du eventuell bei einem Kumpel ein anderes Netzteil ausprobieren ?

Lautsprecher ist aber angeschlossen ? 

Da der LCD-Poster aber etwas meldet, kommt ja auch wohl Spannung auf der Platine an, aber eben vielleicht nicht genug, oder zumindest nicht Stabil genug, hmm ?


----------



## LeviMcC (28. November 2010)

Guten Morgen. Ich glaub auch das es am ehesten das Netzteil ist. Werde es aber nächste Woche nochmal testen auch mal mit anderen Ram. 
Ich melde mich dann wieder, wenns was neues gibt. 

Ich bedanke mich für die Tipps

MFG LeviMcc


----------



## Cappu (1. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Leute,

nach langem hin und her habe ich heute meinen 965BE bekommen und eingebaut.

Gerdae teste ich die ersten Übertaktungsversuche und er läuft im Moment stabil mit ca. 3650MHz.
Allerdings habe ich ein kleines Problem mit dem Auslesen der VCore.
Im Bios ist 1,35V eingestellt, PCProbe, CPU-Z und HWMonitor zeigen mir jeweils nur 1,30V an, CoreTemp jedoch 1,35V. Die Temperaturen sind hingegen bei allen identisch.

Welchem Programm soll ich nun glauben?

Gruss Cappu


----------



## Merty (3. Dezember 2010)

Seit vorgestern tuckert ein Phenom II X6 1055 T auf meinem Brett.

Läuft stabil und zuverlässig.

Werde mich demnächst an übertakten wagen, mal sehen wie es klappt...


----------



## SXFreak (3. Dezember 2010)

Ah, super! Das würde mich brennend interessieren. 
Läuft der Prozzi also doch mit dem neuen Bios


----------



## drdealgood (4. Dezember 2010)

Klar läuft der 6-Kerner mit dem 2607 BIOS 

ABER !!!!! das Ding hat ja CPB (Core Performance Boost), meint ja, bei Bedarf taktet die XXX5er Serie um 400 MHz hoch und die XXX0er Serie um 500 MHz hoch.

Da aber das BIOS keine Funktion hat, um den CPB abzustellen, ist also Essig mit übertakten per Multi und das kann ja mal ganz Übel kommen, wenn der dann nochmal selbstständig ein paar Schüppen Takt oben drauf legt.

Daher ist auch der Multi bei dem BIOS wohl gefixt, weiss das nicht mehr, habe auf 2402 zurück geflasht.

So bleibt eigentlich nur noch OC über FSB (FrontSideBus) 

Dadurch werden aber "alle" Komponenten übertaktet, leider vertragen das manche Bauteile, andere wieder nicht so gut 

Aus dem Grund wird der Merty, dass wohl auch ganz, ganz "Piano" angehen lassen


----------



## Merty (4. Dezember 2010)

Hier also meine ersten Overclocking-Erfahrungen mit meinem neuen X6 1055T auf dem Crosshair II:

Nach dem Einbau der CPU habe ich zunächst meinen Mainboard-Treiber neu installiert, da sich Windows nicht stabil verhalten hat. Er hatte schon leichte Ängste, der X6 fühlt sich auf dem Brett nicht so wrichtig wohl.

Nach einer Neuinstallation des Mainboardtreibers war das Problem jedoch gelöst. Der X6 hat sich nun brav in meine Windows-Umgebung eingefügt und lief ab sofort stabil und ohne mucken.

An dieser Stelle möchte ich gerne feststellen, dass ich sehr erstaunt darüber war, dass sich der X6 bereits nach dem Einbau etwas performanter anfühlt als der X4. Irgendwie flutschen alle Anwendungen und Windows nochmal spürbar besser. Sogar meine Frau -absoluter PC-Noob- hatte des Gefühl der PC läuft "irgendwie schneller". 

Das Overclocking über das BIOS gestaltet sich sehr schwierig. Multi ist natürlich nicht zu verstellen. Bei einer Erhöhung des FSB um 10% auf 220 mhz wollte mein Windows nicht mehr booten. Fehlermeldung: "Bootmanager is corrupt". Vermute das hierbei auch andere Bauteile mit übertaktet werden, die das garnicht mögen.
Bin ja nun leider kein Overclocking-Profi, weswegen ich natürlich dankbar über Tipps bin, wie ich den den Prozzi stabil über FSB übertakten kann, ohne des Rest zu überfordern.
Bisher war ich ein reiner Multi-Übertakter, was dank meines ehemaligen X4 BE auch kein großes Problem darstellte.

Also liebe Overclocking-Profis bitte meldet Euch !!

Mit 5% Erhöhung (CPU läuft jetzt mit 3Ghz Standardtakt) funzt alles prima. Zocken, Benches, Arbeit... einfach Top !! 

Würde gerne noch ein paar mehr Mhz herauskitzeln. Brauche aber -wie gesagt- ein wenig Hilfe. 

Bin außerdem sehr stolz auf mein CROSSHAIR II. Seit über 2 1/2 Jahren habe ich diese Mainboard im Einsatz und habe es wirklich nie bereut.


----------



## knoedelfan (4. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Merty

Ich hatte ja den Phenom II 1090T BE auf dem Crosshair II mit BIOS 2602
eingesetzt.
Mit diesem Prozessor, da ja BE, war es auch möglich den Multi anzuheben.

Aber insgesamt ist das BIOS für den X6 nicht optimal angepasst.
Allerdings ist Dein Gefühl, das alles etwas geschmeidiger mit dem X6 läuft
durchaus richtig. Auch ich hatte diese Gefühl und war zu erst recht erbaut!

Jedoch wird der Turbo-Modus nicht richtig gesteuert. C&Q senkt den Takt
nur bis 1600Mhz statt auf 800Mhz herab. Und ansonsten funktionierte bei
mir der Turbo-Modus mehr schlecht als recht im Vergleich Crosshair II vs.
Asrock K10N780X3SLI-WiFi. Dort ist der Turbomodus fester Bestandteil des
BIOS..... Also Asrock hat hier bei weitem bessere Arbeit geleistet als ASUS.

Ich kann Dir nur raten, vom OC Abstand zu nehmen. Das funktioniert
so mit diesem BIOS einfach nicht. Der Turbo-Modus ist im Hintergrund
wohl aktiv, kann aber im BIOS nicht beeinflußt werden. Da läufst Du mit
OC immer gegen die Wand.


----------



## Merty (5. Dezember 2010)

Danke für die Infos Knödelfan.

Wenn ein Overclocking nicht großartig möglich ist, ist das nicht so schlimm, zumal die Leistung ohnehin mehr als ausreichend vorhanden ist.

Warscheinlich werde ich mir noch eine GTX 570 in den Rechner stecken und dann mal sehen was die BULLDOZER im nächsten Jahr so können.

Vorher kommt mir kein neues Mainboard in den PC. Es lohnt einfach nicht, vor dem AM3+ Release ein neues Highend-Brett anzuschaffen.


----------



## knoedelfan (5. Dezember 2010)

Das ist eine gute Entscheidung.

Ich habe mich für den 2.-Rechner (neben dem Crosshair II) nun für das Crosshair IV entschieden.
Die niedrigen DDR3-RAM Preise haben mich dazu verführt. Dort wird dann der X6 1090T sinnvoll
eingesetzt werden.

Warum willst Du denn eine 460 GTX gegen eine 570 GTX tauschen. Macht das wirklich Sinn?

Falls ja, dann können wir uns ja über die 460 GTX unterhalten!


----------



## drdealgood (6. Dezember 2010)

@knoedelfan

Verstehe ich das jetzt richtig, beim AsRock kann man den Turbomodus (CPB) des 6-Kerners abschalten ?

Meine das so, wenn ich den 1090T (BE) über den Multi in der Taktferquenz abhebe, versucht der dann NICHT selbstständig nochmals 500 MHz oben drauf zu packen ?


----------



## knoedelfan (6. Dezember 2010)

Ja richtig. Im BIOS des Asrock K10N780X3SLI-WiFi gibt es einen Menü-Punkt
für die Turbo-Corefunktion. Cool&Quiet funktioniert auch mit dem PII X6 1090T
einwandfrei. Der Turbo-Modus kann ausgeschaltet werden. Übertaktungs-
möglichkeiten hat das Asrock ebenfalls. Neben dem Multi für die CPU lassen
sich auch die Speichereinstellungen und die NB-Frequenz beeinflussen.
In Summe sind die Übertaktungsmöglichkeiten kaum schlechter als die des
Crosshair II! Der Speicher (meine 4 x 2GB A-Datamodule) läuft sogar schneller
als im Crosshair II.

Beim Asrock wird die Belegung der PCIe-Steckplätze nicht elektronisch ge-
regelt, sondern mittels einer kleinen Steckkarte. Also 16-16-8 od. 16-8-8.

Sogar meine PCIe-SSD-Steckkarte von OCZ funktioniert auf dem Asrock.
Beim Crosshair II komme ich ja nicht mehr ins BIOS sobald die Karte steckt.
Anders beim Asrock. Dort ist das BIOS auch mit dieser Karte anwählbar!
Sinnvoll natürlich, wenn man die Boot-Reihenfolge festlegen will! Beim Asrock
kann mans im BIOS..... Beim Crosshair II nur über den Umweg mit F8 jedesmal
beim booten. Das ist lästig und geht so natürlich überhaupt nicht wirklich!

Jedoch: SLI mit 2 x 450GTS funktioniert auf dem Asrock nicht richtig!
SLI ist nach jedem Bootvorgang (trotzdem es so in der Nvidia-Steuerung
eingetragen ist) nicht wirklich aktiv. Man muss es erst noch 1 x wieder
aus- und dann wieder einschalten, damit es wirklich aktiv ist!!
Mit den beiden Nvidia 285GTX funktioniert es allerdings einwandfrei!

Und natürlich hat das Asrock nur 2 Lüfteranschlüsse, die nicht so komfortabel
zu regeln sind, wie die 6 Lüfteranschlüsse des Crosshair II.

So hat jedes Board seine eigenen Macken!

Ich hoffe, daß das mit dem Crosshair IV in wenigen Tagen anders ist!

Dann werde ich mich wohl wieder vom Asrock trennen.


----------



## mistral (6. Dezember 2010)

Tja Leute.. ich ärger mich jetzt schon ein halbes Jahr mit dem Teil herum. Heute hab ich endlich  das Teil abgeholt nachdem bei der ersten Reparatur noch immer der selbe Überhitzungsfehler mit der BR Bridge bestand..

Wie ich das Teil abgeholt habe meinte der Mitarbeiter das es ein Austauschboard sei. Daheim angekommen den ganzen Kram mal wieder zusammengestellt und siehe da WIEDER selber Fehler. Wieder eine Temperatur von fast 80°C beim ersten starten. Dann gleich das Board genauer angesehen und siehe da ich fand meine Markierung.. also doch wieder selbes Board bekommen.

Jetzt schon 2x eingeschickt nix hat sich getan.. Am liebsten würd ich das Teil abfackeln. k.A. was ich jetzt noch machen soll =(


----------



## linber (6. Dezember 2010)

@mistral

hast du schon mal am kühlkörper gemessen wie warm er wird? Vieleicht spinnt ja nur der Temperaturfühler. Ich kann jetzt leider nicht Schauen wie warm er bei mit mit Orginal kühler ist, bei mir ist er Wassergekühlt hat jetzt 30°C bei 14° Raumtemp.


----------



## mistral (6. Dezember 2010)

Ich habs zwar damals nicht gemessen nur draufgegriffen, aber er war schon sehr heiß. Scheint also kein Sensor Fehler zu sein.

Edit: Ich suche jetzt ein neues günstiges Board. hat jmd eine Empfehlung? bin sachen HW eingerostet.. sollte halt für die alte HW passen:

AMD Phenom II X4 940 
Corsair XMS2 4094MB DDR2 RAM
EVGA e-GeForce GTX 285 FTW (PCIe 2.0)

Hab keine lust mehr auf Asus aber irgendwie gibts von den anderen  Herstellern nur wenig Auswahl.


----------



## linber (6. Dezember 2010)

Also bei meinem zweiten Crosshair ist er noch Luftgekühlt, wenn man ihn mit der Finger rückseite berührt hält man es knapp 2 sec. aus soviel ich noch weis. Ich kann jetzt leider nicht mehr sagen wieviel grad er zusammen bringt weil er steht 400 km weg von mir, aber am Mittwoch könnte ich nachschauen.


----------



## mistral (7. Dezember 2010)

Wenns keine Umstände macht wärs toll. Wie gesagt habe das Teil heute zusammengebaut, ohne Grafikarte, Tower offen und gleich nach dem ersten boot ins bios > temperature monitor. BR Bridge 76°C

Das Problem ist halt das es bei aktuellen Spielen nach einer Zeit so heiß wird das es von alleine abdreht über 90°C. Und diesen Sommer konnte ich ned mal youtube videos schaun da er damit auch schon überfordert war.


----------



## drdealgood (7. Dezember 2010)

Was ist denn mit dem kleinen Zusatzlüfter der extra für den Chipsatz dabei liegt ?

Der soll zwar nur bei Wasserkühlung drauf gepackt werden, aber ich hatte den auch bei Luftkühlung drauf und mit 60% drehen lassen, dass hat schon mal die Temperatur unter 60° gehalten. Auch hat das weder den Boxed-Lüfter, noch den EKL negativ beeinflusst.

Habe jetzt allerdings einen 120 mm am Chipsatz plaziert, der pustet da prima drüber und hält den Chipsatz immer schön unter 50°.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mistral (7. Dezember 2010)

würd ich nur passt der nicht mehr drauf.. musste mir ja damals unbedingt nen Scythe Orochi kühler kaufen lol


----------



## mistral (8. Dezember 2010)

linber schrieb:


> Also bei meinem zweiten Crosshair ist er noch Luftgekühlt, wenn man ihn mit der Finger rückseite berührt hält man es knapp 2 sec. aus soviel ich noch weis. Ich kann jetzt leider nicht mehr sagen wieviel grad er zusammen bringt weil er steht 400 km weg von mir, aber am Mittwoch könnte ich nachschauen.



Damit du nicht vergisst 

War gestern bei einem neuen PC Laden wegen Mainboard. Die Dame wusste nedmal das es einen AM2+ Socket gibt -.-; Also steh ich jetzt noch immer ohne MB da. Hat irgendwer Erfahrungen mit dem Asus M4A77D?


----------



## linber (8. Dezember 2010)

@ mistral

Habe jetzt bei mir mal nachgeschaut:

Im BIOS BR Bridge 43°C
laut Everest 54°C
gemessen mit Voltcraft IR-270L nForce 200 46°C - nForce780 SLI 48°C
alles bei 21°C Zimmertemperatur.

Bei mir Kühlt aber auch der CPU Kühler alles sehr gut mit. Der PC lief vorher ca. 18h durch nur kurzer Neustart wegen der Bios temp..


----------



## mistral (8. Dezember 2010)

43°C also ist schon ein großer unterschied zu den 76°C... bei mir bläst jedoch der cpu kühler ned aufs boards sondern seitlich da ich sonst den tower ned zubekommen. ich kann mir aber auch nicht vorstellen das es daran liegt?

http://img63.imageshack.us/img63/8571/bild048m.jpg


----------



## linber (8. Dezember 2010)

Bei meinem Scythe Rasetsu Bläst der Lüfter über die Spannungswandler und zum teil über den nForce780 SLI Kühlkörper. Hier ein Foto wo man´s ein bisschen sieht: http://pic.sysprofile.de/images/q3z35561.jpg . Hast du Mittlerweile eine Graka eingebaut oder läuft immer noch übern Chipsatz weil ddas Heizt auch ganz schön.


----------



## mistral (9. Dezember 2010)

momentan keine graka aber ich habs ziegmal mit und ohne probiert, sah da keine unterschiede bei den temps. 

auf die antwort von meinen hw shop warte ich noch immer.. ich weiß noch wie ich das zweite mal eingschickt habe meinten sie, sie könnens nur mehr einmal einschicken <.< hoff das war ein scherz

sie habens damals auch noch getestet im shop mit anderem netzteil und dort lag die temperatur nach einem belastungstest auch über 80°C, war halt  ohne gehäuse.

ich versteh halt ned warum das asus rma ned zambringt es zu reparieren oder sie wollens einfach ned..


----------



## drdealgood (9. Dezember 2010)

@knoedelfan

Schade das ich die beiden GTX (3Slot-Lüfter) nicht @16x auf das AsRock packen kann, sonst würd ich das Brett echt mal mit dem 1090T austesten.

Das heisst, wenns noch irgendwo zu kaufen wäre


----------



## knoedelfan (9. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab im obersten Slot die PCIe-SSD-Steckkarte von OCZ drin. Die hat sogar auf der Rückseite
Kondensatoren aufgelötet, so daß sie einen darüber befindlichen Slot mit 2-Fach-Graka blockieren
würde. Also steckt sie halt ganz oben und läuft mit x16.

So stecken die beiden Grafikkarten also im mittleren und untern Slot und laufen halt mit x8.
Aber wie schon geschrieben, laufen die 450GTX im SLI nicht so wie man es gerne hätte.
Es funktioniert immer nur dann, wenn in der Nvidia-Steuerung von SLI auf Single und wieder
auf SLI hin und her geschaltet wird. Das Spielchen wiederholt sich natürlich bei jedem Neustart!

Auf dem Crosshair II funktioniert SLI einwandfrei aber die PCIe-SSD mag nicht so wie ich das will!

Man kann tun und machen was man will........ irgendeine Systemmacke versaut einem immer den
Tag.

Dreifach-Slotkarten sind was ekelhaftes. Da ist man schnell am limit eines jeden Boards.


----------



## Rebual85 (16. Dezember 2010)

Hi Leute, ich hab seit kurzem ein Problem mit dem Board.

Und zwar streikt jedes mal das Bios, wenn ich einen Neustart mache.
Wenn ich dann ausschalte und wieder einschalte hängt es ebenfalls, das Teil schaltet sich dann ewig aus und wieder ein, bis ich dem ganzen mit Cmos clear oder Netzteil ausschalten ein Ende setzte. Danach bootet er wieder ganz normal. 

Normal herunterfahren und wieder einschalten fuktioniert jedoch immer ohne Probleme.

Hier noch die zugehörige Hardware:

Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition
Kingston 4GB DDR2 PC2-6400 800MHz CL6
Asus ENGTX 260 SP216 (55nm)
Asus ENGTX 260 (65nm)
Corsair TX750W


----------



## drdealgood (16. Dezember 2010)

Welche BIOS-Version hast Du drauf ?

Hört sich irgendwie an, als würde eine Hardwarekomponente beim Neustart nicht mehr richtig initialisiert, beziehungweise sich beim Neustart nicht richtig vorher vom Basic-Input-Output-System abmeldet.

Sollen die beiden unterschiedlichen GTX 260 im SLi-Verbund laufen ?
Vielleicht liegt das ja an den unterschiedlichen Versionen der GTX 260ger.

Hast Du schon mal mit nur einer Graka getestet, ob das Board dann auch dieses Verhalten an den Tag legt ?

Welches Betriebssystem nutzt Du und welchen Nvidia-Treiber ?
Steht die OnBoard-Graka auf Auto ?
Hast Du Hybrid aktiviert ?


----------



## linber (16. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Rebual85,

so ein änliches Problem habe ich auch manchmal. Wenn ich im BIOS war und es wieder verlasse dann startet ja der PC neu und geht immer wieder an und aus. Dann muss ich den Netzstecker ziehen und den Power Knopf lang drücken dann wieder einstecken und er llässt sich wieder ganz normal Starten. Wenn jamand eine Lösung hat, immer herdamit. Hier mein System sysProfile: ID: 140992 - linber2


----------



## Rebual85 (16. Dezember 2010)

@drdealgood, Bios Version ist die 2402 drauf, das Board wurde schon mit der  ausgeliefert.

Und ja, die beiden Versionen der GTX laufen ohne Probleme im SLI.

Das mit einer Karte is ne gute Idee, werd ich gleich mal ausprobieren. 

Wie gesagt, anfangs hat noch alles wunderbar funktioniert, erst seit kurzem spinnt das Teil. Hatte aber nix an der Hardware verändert.

Achja, ich nutze Win 7 64bit Home Premium und Nvidia Treiber ist der 258.96 drauf. Onboard-Grafik und Hybrid ist beides deaktiviert.

Edit: Habe jetzt mal beide Karten je einzeln probiert, immer noch das gleiche Problem.

Edit Nr. 2: Ich habs! 

Nachdem ich die standart Bios-Einstellungen geladen hatte, funktionierte der Neustart wieder. Habe dann Schritt für Schritt die vorherigen Einstellungen wieder übernommen.
Jetzt kommts: Es lag an der Einstellung des CPU-Lüfters! 
Ich hatte dort 60% eingestellt, was allerdings nur mit 3-Pin Einstellung funktioniert. Naja, werd ich eben doch die Adapter verwenden müssen, womit der Noctua aber ein wenig langsamer dreht.


----------



## knoedelfan (16. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe keine der beschriebenen Probleme. Weder ein Kaltstart (nach Stromlos über Nacht)
noch ein Neustart verursachen diese von Euch beschriebenen Probleme.

Und auch der PC des Neffen (ebenfalls Crosshair II) läuft so zuverlässig, daß er sich sogar
weigert einen neuen, moderneren zu bekommen. Denn er weis, welche Probleme seine Freunde
jeweils mit ihren Systemen haben. Also ich versteh das nicht. Ich hab 2 x Crosshair II aufgebaut.
Und keines der beiden Systeme läuft unzuverlässig. Natürlich gibt es mit der PCIe-SSD-Karte
ein Problem. Aber die steckt mittlerweile im System mit Crosshair IV und funktioniert!


----------



## linber (16. Dezember 2010)

Ich habs grad nochmal versucht, er Startet wieder ganz normal nach dem ich im BIOS war, ohne das ich irgend etwas verändert habe. Mitterweile laufen meine beiden Crosshair II total fehlerfrei so das ich eh  nicht mehr ins BIOS muss. Wäre nur Interesant gewesen was das für ein Fehler war.


----------



## knoedelfan (19. Dezember 2010)

Hallo linber

Freut mich, daß es gut läuft. Ich wollte meinem Neffen einen PC mit dem Crosshair IV
zu Weihnachten schenken. Der will aber nicht! Sein Crosshair II läuft und läuft und läuft.
Kein Bluescreen, keine Mucken beim Starten, keine Programmabbrüche. So soll es sein!

Seiner ist ebenfalls mit 4 x 2GB = 8GB Hauptspeicher ausgerüstet. Das funktioniert prima.
Der Phenom II 955BE ist nicht übertaktet und reicht doch für alles... auch für Spiele.

Übertakten ist ein Ding, das mein Neffe nicht mal in Erwägung zieht. Seine Freunde schon.
Und deshalb sind die Systeme seiner Freunde auch immer --schneller-- im Abstürzen.
Die lernen nicht dazu. Traurig aber wahr.


----------



## Hyper87 (2. Januar 2011)

Ich habe auch ein Asus Crosshaire II Formular (Bios 2607) und habe auch noch nie Probleme gehabt. Auf dem Board sitzt ein Phenom II x4 965 @ 3,8Ghz, 4 x 2 Gb Corsaire Dominator 1066 Mhz und eine GTX 470. Ram und Graka werden gerade Übertaktet und scheint alles wunderbar zu funktionieren. 
Mem Test und Prime (Blend Test) laufen stunden lang sauber durch und für die Graka benutze ich GPU TOOL für die Stabilität und auch da alles im grünen Bereic. 

Finde das Crosshaire II ein echt gelungenes AM2+ Board und gerade für overclocking ist es sehr gut


----------



## linber (2. Januar 2011)

@Jamborce
laufen bei dir die Dominator mit 1066Mhz in vollbestückung?


----------



## Hyper87 (2. Januar 2011)

klar habe 4x2 gb dominator 1066mhz


----------



## Hyper87 (2. Januar 2011)

sry muss meine erste aussage ändern  !!!

also es sind 2 x 4 gb dominator 1066mhz auf dem board im bios wird auch alles richtig erkannt aber nur wenn man sli ready memory auf high performance setzt und cpu oc max. 

aber ob mit memtest alles richtig läuft weiß ich jetzt nicht genau weil es sich ja nicht testen lässt kp warum ich habe dann immer jeweils zwei module auf fehler mit metest ca 8h getestet. ich weiß das aber das mainboard mit ner ramvollbestückung rumzicken kann aber davon hab ich noch nichts gemerkt, habe aber schon 5h prime hinter mir da mein prozessor ja mit 3,8 ghz läuft und auch sehr lange benchmark tests mit crysis warhead und 3dmark 03,06,vantage und 11

hatte noch nie einen bluescreen oder sonstiges. wären ich diese nachricht schreibe läuft prime im blend test weil ich den FSB auf 210 ( ram läuft im mom mit 1120 mhz) gesetzt habe 

also für mich laufen die rams einwandfrei


----------



## linber (2. Januar 2011)

so jetzt bin ich wieder da. Also mit übertakten kenn ich mich überhaupt nicht aus aber mit dem ram habe ich schon einige erfahrungen Sammeln können auf dem board. Ich hatte auch am anfang die dominator, nur liefen die bei mir nicht mit 1066Mhz in vollbestückung sondern nur mit 800 5-5-5-15 1.95V. Prime und memtest hatten mit dem speicher immer Fehler. Habe dann auch andere speicher versucht aber am besten und stabilsten laufen die boards miit den a-data riegeln.


----------



## Hyper87 (2. Januar 2011)

die dominators brauchen auch 2,1v wie gesagt bei mir läuft alles wunderbar


----------



## Hyper87 (2. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



cpu läuft im mom nicht mit den 3,8 ghz weil ich den multi runtergesetzt habe wegen den 10 mhz mehr fsb


----------



## linber (2. Januar 2011)

Ja aber unser gutes Crosshair hatts nicht so mit der Spannung und haut immer ein bischen zu viel drauf. Bei mir warens dann bei 1.95V ~2,1V.Ist schon seltsam das es solche unterschiede gibt beim einen läufts Super und beim anderen Startet der PC nicht mehr.


----------



## Cappu (6. Januar 2011)

Moin Gemeinde,

aufgrund der niedrigen Speicherpreise überlege ich auf das Crosshair IV Formula umzusteigen, natürlich samt neuem DDR3-Ram.

Was meint ihr, lohnt sich der Umstieg jetzt noch?

Gruss Cappu


----------



## knoedelfan (6. Januar 2011)

Nein. Der Performancegewinn ist zu gering. Kauf den Speicher auf Vorrat. Aber der Umstieg vom
Crosshair II auf das Crosshair IV lohnt nicht wirklich.


----------



## Kirias (13. Januar 2011)

Guten Tag zusammen!
Ich habe mich nun extra hier angemeldet, weil ich einfach nichtmehr weiter weiß! 
Ich habe seit nen Jahr mein Crosshair 2 Formula und war auch eigentlich sehr zufrieden damit, nun seit längeren das Problem, dass die Performance meines Rechners langsam doch gut in den Keller geht, ich habe folgendes verbaut:

                                                                             		Asus Crosshair II Formula nForce 780a
                                                                            		AMD Phenom II X4 940
                                                                             		Netzteil ATX Mushkin EP-500AP 500WNvidia Geforce GTX 460 (1 GB)
4 GB OCZ (800 MHZ) Speicher

Die Performanceprobleme äußern sich dadurch, dass ich alle paar sekunden frame einbrüche habe, ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass es an der Grafikkarte liegt, da sie noch relativ neu ist (4 Monate Alt).
Vielleicht habt ihr ja noch einen Tipp, ich weiß nicht weiter :/
lg
Kirias


----------



## drdealgood (13. Januar 2011)

Möglicherweise ein Treiberproblem der Grafikkarte, mal ältere oder neuere Versionen ausprobieren.

Eventuell hat auch das Netzteil schon seine "Halbwertzeit" erreicht und stellt nicht mehr volle Leistung zur Verfügung. Könnte eh etwas knapp sein, wenn man bedenkt von den 500 Watt die das Ding an Leistung maximal aufnimmt gibt das ja nicht alles an das System weiter. 

Bei einer Effizienz von 80 % kommen dann ja eh nur 400 Watt am System an. Wenn man jetzt hingeht und sagt die Cpu um die 100 Watt, dann noch Laufwerke und Speicher usw. sind jetzt zwar nicht die Superverbraucher, aber das läppert sich auch. Jetzt geht dann noch die Graka beim zocken auf volle Leistung (so um die 200 Watt, schätz ich mal) vielleicht wirds dann ja etwas eng.

Die Netzteile "altern" nun auch mal und verlieren so nach und nach an "Kraft" so wie Motoren halt auch.


----------



## DerNachbar (15. Januar 2011)

also jetzt wollte ich mal vorstellen und  zwar habe ich auch ein crosshairII und wollte euch eine frage stellen ich habe ein sli system drauf laufen!!(gtx460) leider ein blödes gehäuse wo das netzteil unten ist da geht die ganze abwärme in meine graka^^

weiß von euch jemand ob ich den 2 slot verwenden kann anstatt dem dritten graka slot?

also erste graka in blau und die 2te statt wieder blau auf den weißen stechen kann?


mfg sascha


----------



## drdealgood (16. Januar 2011)

Können kannst Du das auf jeden Fall, SLi fuktioniert dann auch.

ABER, ich weiss jetzt wirklich nicht ob dann die Grakas mit 2 x 16 Lanes elektrisch angesteuert werden, oder mit 16 und 8.

Werde aus dem Handbuch diesbezüglich nicht wirklich schlau, kann sein das der weisse PCI-E Slot zwar das 16er Format hat, aber trotzdem nur 8 Bahnen elektrisch versorgt werden.

Im Handbuch stehen folgende Varianten:

16/0/0
16/0/16
16/8/8
8/8/8

Wobei mit 3 Grakas ist generell immer nur 8/8/8 möglich.

Selbst wenn die Grakas dann "nur" 8 fach gehen, so gross ist der Leistungsverlust gegenüber 16 fach eh nicht. (5- max.10 %)


----------



## DerNachbar (16. Januar 2011)

@ Kirias

die fps einbruche kommen zu 90 prozent von der 460 den wen du ein älteres model erwischt hast die reagieren schlecht auf die beta und wql treiber 


werde das mit dem sli versuchen^^ thx an alle

mfg sascha


----------



## knoedelfan (16. Januar 2011)

Ich habe auf dem Crosshair II momentan 2 x Nvidia 450 GTS im SLI-Betrieb am laufen.

Ich verwende die blauen Slots. Der Treiber ist der 260.99 von Nvidia.

Denn wenn ich eine Grafikkarte in den weißen Slot stecke, dann heizen sich die
Karten gegenseitig auf! Es ist ja dann kaum "Luft" zwischen beiden Karten!
Dabei ist es egal, ob die zweite Karte darüber (im blauen) oder darunter (im blauen) steckt.
Ergebnis: Die Kartenlüfter drehen erheblich lauter.

Stecken die Karten jeweils in den blauen Slots, sind sie unhörbar!
So ist meine Erfahrung mit unterschiedlichen Steckplatzkonfigurationen.
Die Performance wird durch das Stecken im weißen Slot jedoch nur
geringfügig beeinflußt.

Auch bei meinem Gehäuse ist das Netzteil unten verbaut.
Aber der Netzteillüfter saugt die Luft ja von innen nach aussen.


Das Benchmark-Ergebnis mit 3DMark Vantage liegt im übrigen bei 19500 Punkten.
Also garnicht mal so schlecht. Das System mit 965BE ist dabei nicht übertaktet.
Im Single-Graka-Betrieb, also mit 1 x 450 GTS werden nur 11600 Punkte erreicht.

Das Ergebnis für 3DMark11 will ich noch kundtun: P2370. Mit SLI-Betrieb!


----------



## knoedelfan (18. Januar 2011)

Nachtrag: Neuer Treiber von Nvidia 266.58 bringt extreme Verbesserung!

Gegenüber dem Nvidia 260.99 gibt es mit dem neuesten Treiber 266.58 
eine Verbesserung der Geschwindigkeit von 3DMark11 zu vermelden!

Statt der bisherigen Punkte: P2370 sind nun P4218 erreichbar.
Die Verbesserung ist nicht nur in den Punkten ersichtlich sondern auch
im gesamten Ablauf dieses Benchmark-Programmes. Alles läuft flüssiger.

Beide Ergebnisse mit 2 x 450 GTS im SLI-Modus. Ansonsten wurde im System
mit Phenom II 965 BE keinerlei Übertaktung oder sonstiges OC vorgenommen.

Da hat Nvidia wohl im SLI-Profil für den 3DMark11 einiges nachgebessert.
Natürlich steht davon nichts in der Liste der Verbesserungen! Da schweigt
man lieber. Jedoch finden sich in der Liste des neuen Treibers durchaus
auch Programme, die davon profitieren können. Also lohnt der Umstieg
wohl für alle, die Nvidiakarten der neueren Generation im SLI betreiben.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. Januar 2011)

Hallo zusammen, ich hab ein kleines SLI-Patch Problem:

Seid dem Treiberupdate von 258.** auf 266.58 stürzt mir der Treiber ab sobald ich SLI aktivieren will.

Mehrfache sauber Deinstellation mit anschliessender Neuinstallation des Treibers und des SLI-Patches haben keinen Erfolg gebracht.

Als Grafikkarten sind zwei Gainward GTX460 GLH verbaut und wie bereits gesagt, unter 258.** ging das SLI.

Betriebssystem Win7 X64.
SLI-Patch 0.9 beta

Wo könnte ich noch ansetzten?


----------



## knoedelfan (28. Januar 2011)

Wieso verwendest Du auf dem Crosshair II den SLI-Patch 0.9 beta???????

Das Crosshair II ist ja mit dem Nvidia-Chipsatz 780a ein reines Nvidia-Board und damit von
Haus aus SLI-tauglich.

Den SLI-Patch braucht man nur für die AMD-Chipsätze. z.b. für den 790FX od. 890FX.
Crosshair III oder Crosshair IV brauchen also den SLI-Patch!!! Falsches Forum??????

Aber daran kann es nicht zwingend liegen, daß Du Probleme hast. Ich denke eher, der 
Patch verpufft auf dem Crosshair II.

Ich habe ebenfalls das Problem gehabt, als ich vom 258.xx auf den 266.58 umgestiegen bin.
Da beissen sich wohl die Deinstallationsroutine und die Neuistallation.

Ich habe das System komplett neu installiert (aus mehreren Gründen war das sinnvoll).
Und danach nur den 266.58 verwendet. Das lief dann reibungslos ab.

Ich habe ja 2 x 450 GTS im SLI-Betrieb installiert.


----------



## mistral (2. Februar 2011)

So da bin ich wieder... habe ja das Mainboard ein 3tes mal eingeschickt mit einer zusätzlich beigelegten Fehlerbeschreibung in Englisch - wie's mir der ASUS Support empfohlen hatte -.

Wieder ein Monat gewartet, bei meinem Shop nachgefragt obs schon was neues gibt. Und in der tat, jedoch gab es ein "kleines" Problem. Asus hätte mir zwar ein neues Mainboard geschickt, aber ein ASUS Maximus III Extreme, welches ein Intel Socket 1156 board ist, und ich müsse mir "nur" neue RAM und Prozessor kaufen wenn ich es haben will. Sure sure.. ich schwimme im Geld und ich quäle mich nur zum Spaß schon ein Jahr mit ASUS herum 

Also zurückgeschrieben.. nein ich will ein AM2+ board egal welches es soll nur funktionieren. Also gings wieder zu ASUS zurück und bekam ein angeblich "neues" Crosshair II. Gestern angekommen stellte ich fest es ist wieder das selbe Mainboard nur mit einer neuen Seriennummer (ein Sticker der halbherzig über die alte geklebt wurde und zur Hälfte lose drauf hing)

Da ich aber gestern keine Zeit mehr hatte, konnte ich es nicht testen. Nun bau ich heute das Teil wiedermal zusammen (ich glaub ich hab schon insgesamt 3 Tuben Kühlpaste verschwendet..) und was sehe ich BR Temperatur unverändert glüht vor sich hin mit 76°C ... 

Gut denk ich mir vielleicht liegts ja wirklich daran das der CPU Lüfter nicht auf die Platine bläst. Machen wir halt ne fixe "Pseudokühlung" mit nem Raumventilator. Aber auch hier keine Änderung... 

Pics: 
http://img535.imageshack.us/img535/3117/bild051u.jpg
http://img40.imageshack.us/img40/366/bild053k.jpg
http://img607.imageshack.us/img607/3027/bild054.jpg

Eines weiß ich jetzt.. NIE WIEDER ASUS.


----------



## knoedelfan (2. Februar 2011)

Das ist ja wirklich eine traurige Geschichte. So ein Umgang mit dem Kunden ist indiskutabel.

Ich habe noch mein Ersatz-Crosshair II. Muss es allerdings nicht aus dem Keller holen, da
ich mit dem jetzig verbauten keinerlei Probleme habe. Vieleicht verkauf ich diese Board mal.


----------



## drdealgood (3. Februar 2011)

@mistral


Kenne das Problem mit dem "heissen" Chipsatz, habe das bei mir so gelöst:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Seither geht die Bridge nicht mehr über 50°, auch im Sommer nicht.
Vielleicht kannst Du ja auch einen Lüfter so in der Art dransetzen, was ist denn mit dem "Kleinen Lüfter" der bei dem Board dabei liegt, hast Du schon mal ausprobiert, den auf die Brücke zu stecken ?

Funktionierte bei mir auch ganz prima, dass kleine Ding, war halt nur schrecklich laut, daher habe ich mir den grossen 120 mm drangestellt, der dreht nur 900 U/min und kühlt den Chipsatz noch besser.


----------



## drdealgood (3. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mistral (3. Februar 2011)

wie gesagt der kleine lüfter passt nicht drauf wegen der CPU Kühlung


----------



## drdealgood (4. Februar 2011)

Kannst Du da zwischem dem Lüftergitter des Gehäuses und Deinem Riesenkühler eventuell so schräg einen Lüfter reinstellen ?

Sollte aber schon ein 120ger (900-1000 U/min) sein, der knallt dann schön die Luft über den Chipsatz.


----------



## mistral (4. Februar 2011)

ne das funktioniert nicht da bei mir alles in einem gehäuse verbaut ist. aber wie du auf den fotos siehst hab ichs mit einem großen Ventilator probiert, der bläßt auch sehr stark und deckt das komplette mainboard ab. hab ihn ne weile so rennen lassen aber hat keine änderung gebracht.


----------



## KingKoolKata (20. Februar 2011)

hallo leute,

ich habe auch einen 1090T auf dem crosshair II mit bios 2607.
Jedoch ist das übertakten damit irgendwie extrem schwierig....jegliche einstellungen des multis jenseits der serienmässigen 16 werden schlichtweg ignoriert....werte unter 16 werden im idle akzeptiert, jedoch sobald die cpu mehr als 2-3 % last hat springt der wert auch auf 16 zurück.....

somit blieb mir nur der weg des OC über den fsb.....jedoch bekomme ich damit keinen stabilen betrieb über 240mhz fsb und 3840 mhz hin!   ich kann zwar auch mit 4,3 ghz booten, jedoch schmiert mir der rechner bei cpu tests immer mit einem bluescreen ab.....egal welche spannung ich anlege....jegliche cpu features wurden deaktiviert, der ram dementsprechend runtergetaktet auch der HT link nicht über 2ghz betrieben und der cpuNB takt nicht über 2 ghz, ich bin absolut kein OC newbe , aber dieses board raubt mir den letzten nerv.....

des weiteren erzählt mir cpu z was von 1,58 Vcore bei eingestellten 1,4V im bios.....

so viele leute hier im forum betreiben ihren 1090T rockstable 24/7 bei 4-4,2 GHZ und meiner kommt nichtmal in die nähe....ich vermute das es am board liegt....


.. kann das sein das das crosshair nix vom 1090T hält? 

bin echt schon am überlegen das board zu tauschen .....mit meinem 9600BE und meinem 940BE hatte ich mit den multieinstellungen keinerlei probleme.....



freue mich schon auf eure antworten


----------



## knoedelfan (21. Februar 2011)

Das BIOS 2607 ist mit heißer Nadel gestrickt.
Der Phenom 1090T wird nur rudimentär unterstützt.
Sprich: Das BIOS meldet beim Booten die richtige Prozessorbezeichnung.
Das war´s dann aber schon.......

Hatte den 1090T ebenfalls kurz nach Erscheinen des BIOS 2607 auf dem
Crosshair II eingesetzt. Meine Tests und die daraus resultierenden Ergeb-
nisse waren niederschmetternd. Selbst C&Q ist für den 1090T nicht tauglich.

Hatte mich hier im Forum an ASUS gewandt. Keine Antwort war dann auch
eine "Antwort".

Deine Überlegung, mit dem Phenom 1090T auf ein anderes Board
umzusteigen ist somit richtig. Mit dem Crosshair II wirst Du damit
nicht glücklich.


----------



## drdealgood (22. Februar 2011)

Jau, aber auf welchem Mainboard lässt sich der CPB der 6-Kerner (CorePerformanceBoost) abstellen und somit die Anhebung des Multis zu ?


----------



## Esi1984 (25. Februar 2011)

Hey Leute! Also ich würde die Empfehlen aufs Crosshair 4 Extrem umzusteigen wenn du die Prozessoren Nutzen willst, da es einen Richtigem AM3 Sockel hat und nicht blos nen Am2+.. Ich will jetzt auch umsteigen.!
Hat jemand erfahrungen was den Raid Angeht! Das Crosshair 2 Formula hat ja nen eigenen Raid Controller mit Nvidia Chipsatz! Kann ich denn das Raid Übernehmen aufs neue Board auch wenn es nen AMD Chipsatz fährt?
Zudem was ich am neuen Board Geil finde ist das du Nvidia und ATI Grafikkarten drauf fahren kannst! Also im Verbund! Du kannst also ne ATI mit ner NVIDIA verbinden und hast dann sowas Ähnliches wie nen SLI oder Crossfire!


----------



## knoedelfan (25. Februar 2011)

Hallo Esi1984

Nein. Das RAID vom Crosshair II Formula auf das Crosshair IV Extreme zu übernehmen geht nicht. Du musst es mit dem neuen Board also neu über das BIOS neu erstellen.
Damit sind natürlich alle Daten futsch. Also vorher sichern.

Auf dem Crosshair IV Extreme geht SLI nicht wirklich. Crossfire geht. Gemischt kanns Du eine Nvidiakarte nur als PhysX verwenden. Beide Grafikkartentreiber (Also Catalyst und Geforce)
kannst Du nicht parallel installieren. Nur eben den PhysX-Treiber für Nvidia...... Der Hydra-Chip ist eben kein NF200!!!


SLI und AMD-Boards mit AM3 od. AM3+-Sockel geht nicht. AMD puscht da die eigenen AMD-Grafikkarten.

SLI oder Crossfire funktioniert auf X58-Intelboards. Also entweder oder! Auch ein Mischbetrieb mit Nvidia (wiederum als PhysX-Karte) ist auf Intelboards möglich. Weil NF200
vorhanden ist! Intel braucht so eine Krückenlösung wie den Hydra-Chip nicht!

Wenn jemand nun ein modernes Board mit SLI od. gar Triple-SLI möchte, dann muss er ins Intellager überwechseln. Ob sich AMD da einen Gefallen tut, steht in den Sternen.


----------



## Olstyle (25. Februar 2011)

Natürlich geht SLI auch auf anderen Boards:
Project xDevs:

Dafür braucht es auch keinen Hydrachip. Ein 790/890fx sollte sogar besser geeignet sein als ein Sandy Bridge System, da letzteres nur 2x8 Lanes bietet. Der einzige der sich hier quer stellt ist NV. Warum gibt man SLI nicht einfach offiziell für alle Chipsätze frei?


----------



## knoedelfan (25. Februar 2011)

Hallo Oldstyle

Das sich Nvidia querstellt, hatte ich ja mit meiner Anmerkung angedeutet. Ob sich nun Nvidia oder AMD quer stellt, das ist wohl die gute Frage. AMD hat seine eigenen
Grafikkarten und wohl ebenfalls ein elementares Interesse daran, diese zu Vermarkten.

Auf dem 890FX gehts aber nur mit dem SLI-Patch aus russischer Quelle! Oder? Vieleicht weist Du ja mehr. Geht es nun ohne Trick von alleine oder muss der SLI-Patch helfen?

Prinzipiell wollte ich gerade deshalb nicht zum Patch raten, da ja nicht sicher ist, wann Nvidia da im Treiber-Update einen Riegel vorschiebt.

Wir haben uns ja schon mal wegen dieses Themas gefetzt. Also rate dem Ursprungs-Poster was immer Du für richtig hältst. Vieleicht kann ich ja den einen oder
anderen guten Ratschlag selbst verwenden. Auf dem Crosshair IV hatte ich mit 2 x 285 GTX ohne Patch aus Russland keine Chance mit SLI.


----------



## Olstyle (26. Februar 2011)

Fakt ist dass man ohne Patch nur Intel und Nvidia Chipsätze(und ein paar von Ali/Uli) benutzen kann. Fakt ist auch dass im Treiber das Mainboard abgefragt wird und nicht umgekehrt. Dazu diese Abfrage zu führen wird Nvidia von niemandem gezwungen.

Der einfachste weg für SLI auf AMD Systemen bleibt daher ein 780a/980a Chipsatz.
Ein AM3 Board damit gibt es übrigens:
ASUS M4N98TD EVO, nForce 980a SLI (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIBCS0-G0EAY0WZ) | Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals
Das ist abgesehen von den anderen Rambänken aber technisch genauso veraltet wie das Crosshair II.


----------



## knoedelfan (26. Februar 2011)

Olstyle

Ich werd den Verdacht nicht los, daß Du dich immer auf mich einschiesst. Ich habe heute die Admins gebeten, meinen Account zu löschen. Das, glaube ich, ist der beste Weg, Abstand mit Anstand zu gewinnen.


----------



## linber (26. Februar 2011)

.....


----------



## Drapenot (20. März 2011)

So ich schau auch mal wieder rein und habe heute auch gleich eine Frage!

Ich hab von einem Freund eine Supreme FX X-FI bekommen.
Allerdings bekomm ich die einfach nicht zum laufen!
Habe sie im obersten PCI-Ex1, hatte sie aber auch schon in den anderen ausprobiert.
Die Orginal Treiber nimmt er nicht an mit der Fehlermeldung das die benötigte Hardware nicht vorhanden wäre oO

Die Karte ist ansonsten voll funktionsfähig.


----------



## yanebu01 (2. April 2011)

Hallo an alle. Ich wollte kein neues Thema aufmachen weil dieses Problem für Asus Crosshair II Formula bestimmt ist, habe ich gedacht

Ich habe mir gebrauchtes Asus Crosshair II Formula bestellt und ich habe alles zig mal kontrolliert Alle Kabeln alle Stecker kommt aber kein Bild. Ich habe grafikkrte angeschlossen mit Strom natürlich, auch kein Bild. Ich habe LG Display zu Hause und wenn kein anzeigekabel angeschlossen ist zeigt der signalstecker prüfen aber solange ich sowohl mit Grafikkarte oder ohne zeigt der spaeter stromspar Modus. Lüfter laufen alle von CPU und von GPU auch Festplatte hd LED leuchtet dauerhaft, und der CPU Lüfter dreht sich auch dauerhaft mit Vollgas.  
Bevor jemand fragt, ich habe 8 gb Speicher und 500w Netzteil
Ich habe auch die Speicher verkleinert oder nur  eine drin gehabt


Aber ich bekomme kein Bild kein gar nix. 

Ich bitte um schnelle Hilfe.


----------



## Olstyle (2. April 2011)

Welche CPU versuchst du damit zu betreiben?


----------



## yanebu01 (2. April 2011)

AMD Phenom X4 9650 
Bis auf mainboard waren alle in einer Elektrolysen gekauftes pc drin ausser mein gtx 465 und 9800gt

Der Verkäufer hat den Asus DVD Support verloren

Bitte hilft mir jemand


----------



## TerrorTomato (2. April 2011)

1. Auf Double- oder gar Tripple-posts reagieren hier die Mods sehr allergisch
2. Was ist, wenn du wirklich nur mal die "Basis"-Konfiguration startest; also MoBo + CPU(-Kühler) + 1 RAM-Riegel und Netzteil? Versuche es auch mal evtl. mit der OnBoard-GPU.
3. Versuch mal das BIOS zu reseten, und dann nochmal Punkt 2 durchzuführen!?


----------



## yanebu01 (2. April 2011)

Ohne jetzt die festplatte und Laufwerk anzuschließen ?


----------



## TerrorTomato (2. April 2011)

genau. Nur um zu gucken ob ein Bild kommt. Dadurch hätte man zumindest schon mal einen Anhaltspunkt


----------



## yanebu01 (2. April 2011)

Ein Moment versuche ich nochmals


----------



## yanebu01 (2. April 2011)

Immernoch kein Bild leider


----------



## TerrorTomato (3. April 2011)

hast du die möglichkeit einen anderen Prozessor auf diesem Board zu testen??


----------



## yanebu01 (3. April 2011)

Ich glaube ich habe das Fehler gefunden. Ich brauche beim Netzteil noch einen 8 Pin Kabel als eatx12v Anschluss. Das steht auch im Heft drin. Logisch klingts ne. Weil mein altes mainboard braucht auch ein 4pin Stecker der auch angeschlossen ist. 

Ich werd mir demnächst neues Netzteil holen

Danke nochmal an alle


----------



## yanebu01 (3. April 2011)

Nein hab kein anderes jetzt zu testen aber das bedeutet nicht das ich mir kein neues hole


----------



## yanebu01 (9. April 2011)

Ich habe jetzt den folgenden Problem.
Ich habe ein PC zu Hause undzwar folgendes. 
AMD Phenom X4 9650 2,30GHz
8 GB Arbeitsspeicher
GTX 465 1024MB
640GB Festplatte SATA
DVD Laufwerk SATA

Ich habe den Prozessor auf mein Asus Crosshair II Formula gesteckt inkl. Lüfter.
Hab erstmal  einem 2GB ram gesteckt
keine Grafikkarte erstmal/ später mit Grafikkarte
hab 20+4 Pin Strom angeschlossen
Hab 4 Pin Strom Angeschlossen

Wenn ich Power drücke drehen sich die Lüfter und danach ist alles vorbei. davor musste ich es auch machen aber damals musste ich zig mal drucken mit erfolg. 
heute nix.  Ich habe extra diesen Hauptplatine gekauft weil ich diese sehr lange beobachte und diese SLI fähig ist und ich ein Nvidia freak bin.

Ich hab batterie ein tag rausgeholt wieder rein, passiert nix. gleiche spiel. kurze lüfter drehung und das wars

wenn ich kohle wieder habe werde ich mir ein 750W Netzteil holen. dieser hat 2x 6 pin GPU und 6+2 pin GPU, 6xSATA, 20+4 pin Strom und wichtigste ist ein 8 pin strom stecker

bitte helft mir. ich kann nicht jedes mal Prozessor ausbauen und in neues mainboard stecken und gleiche nochmal. Alle teile sind voll funktionsfähig. da könnt ihr alles sagen was ihr wollt.
aber BITTE HILFEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## linber (9. April 2011)

Hallo yanebu01,

ich würde auf ein neues Netzteil Sparen. Ich habe seit über 1/2 Jahr zwei Crosshair II fehlerfrei am Laufen, beide mit einem 8 Pin Mainboardstecker. Es gibt zwar viele gründe warum ein Crosshair II Probleme machen kann, aber das hört sich nach einem Stromversorgungs Problem an.


----------



## yanebu01 (9. April 2011)

aber muss ich denn die 8 pin haben oder reicht 4 pin. weil auf homepage von dieser produkt ist 4 pin offen und die andere 4pin ist mit schwarz bedeckt. so. wenn der bord wirklich 8pin braucht dann muss ich mir kaufen. außerdem reicht meine 500w nicht aus weil diese nicht noch einen 6 pin PCIe stecker hat und ich will dieses bord SLI betreiben. Trotzdem danke. Hast du alles einzel zusammengebaut?


----------



## Olstyle (10. April 2011)

Der Größere Stecker schont eigentlich nur die Leitungen. Die Spannung ist die gleiche und der Strom halt abhängig vom Netzteil im Speziellen.
Was für ein NT hast du denn genau? Den Start mit einem Riegel und ausschließlich dem IGP sollte eigentlich jedes halbwegs brauchbare NT überstehen.


----------



## yanebu01 (10. April 2011)

Ich habe ein Ednet 500W von Promarkt weil ich GTX 465 gekauft habe und diese 2x 6 pin brauchte. Aber meine frage ist irgendwie nicht beantwortet. brauche ich unbedingt diese 8pin oder 4pin reicht. Aber die lüfter drehen sich kurz( von CPU, GPU und NT) und das wars.DANKE


----------



## Olstyle (10. April 2011)

Du brauchst nicht unbedingt einen 8 Pol Anschluss, aber eben ein vernünftiges Netzteil und keinen Promarkt Schrott. Bei einem anständigen NT, von z.B. Cougar, Enermax, Seasonic oder BeQuiet hast du in der nötigen Leistungsklasse für SLI(bei der GTX465 wohl 650W aufwärts) aber sowieso einen 8Pol Boardstecker dabei.


----------



## yanebu01 (10. April 2011)

Ich will mir dieses kaufen weil diese 3x PCIe und 8pin hat
750 Watt Combat PC Gamer Netzteil / 135mm Lüfter | eBay


----------



## SXFreak (10. April 2011)

750 Watt Combat PC Gamer Netzteil  für 32,90 €  kann nicht funktionieren... 
Lese bitte nochmal langsam was Olstyle geschrieben hat .....


----------



## Olstyle (10. April 2011)

Aber leider keine Elektronik um die anständig zu versorgen.

Das dürfte SLI noch packen und ist recht günstig:
Sapphire FirePSU 625W ATX 2.2 (SFI625AWT) | Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals
(Enermax Technik)

Sicher wäre ich mir erst hier:
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/preisvergleich/a561719.html


----------



## yanebu01 (10. April 2011)

Der erste Sapphire FirePSU ist voll in ordnung und bietet mehr als Cougar. Ich bin bin so der jenige der für ein Ziel unmengen Geld verschwendet. Also kommt für mich Cougar und gleiches gar nicht in frage. Die sind teuer, sehen geil aus und bieten vielleicht besseren features und das wars.
 Ich will das mein neues Board funktioniert ohne macken. 2 Grafikkarten erträgt, 8GB ausnutzt, Festplatte und Laufwerk auch funken. Das wars.

ASO. Ich habe gerade wieder mein 500W an Asus angeschlossen mit 1 Riegel 2GB, Festplatte, Laufwerk, PhenomX4(von anderen PC), IGP, 20+4 pin, 4pin. bevor ich netzteil auf ein gestellt habe, habe ich CMOS CLR gedruckt dann das NT angemacht und Power taste gedrückt. Es hat ohne macken hochgefahren. Aber mit CMOS Error beim booten. LCD polster zeigte CPU init, dram init, dram test, am ende errormsg. ich konnte nicht ins bios. ich konnte nur contiune drücken und windows hochfahren.

was ist das jetzt schon wieder. Danke voraus


----------



## bulldozer (20. April 2011)

hey,

habe auch das Asus Crosshair II Formula in Kombination mit einem X6 1055T.
Nun wollte ich mich ans OC machen aber scheint bei mir so gar nicht zu funzen.

Laut unzähliger Reviews und Forenbeiträge lässt sich sagen, dass jeder 1055er mind. 3,5 GHz mit Standard Vcore schafft. (ich weiss das kann man nicht pauschalisieren aber bis jetzt hats jeder einzelne von dem ich gelesen habe geschafft).
Einige laufen sogar bei 3,7GHz noch @ stock Spannung.

Nun zu meinen Versuchen.

Das maximale was ich mit standard Vcore erreicht habe sind grade mal 225MHz FSB was beim Multi von 14x also 3150MHz bedeutet.
RAM ist runter gestellt von DDR2-1066 auf DDR2-800 sodass er nun durch die FSB Erhöhung mit 892MHz läuft.

Erhöhe ich den FSB jedoch auf 230 Mhz dann geht nichts mehr -> bluescreen beim Windowsstart.
Habe bereits versucht CPU Spannung auf 1,4V anzuheben, immer noch nichts.
Habe versucht RAM Spannung auf 1,9V anzuheben (1,8V standard) tut sich ebenfalls nichts.

Das einzige was es mir ermöglicht mit mehr als 230 FSB zu booten ist wenn ich die CPU Vcore auf AUTO stelle.
Dann stellt der mir aber eine Spannung ein die jenseits von gut und böse ist (1,5 - 1,6 Volt), und das nur für 3150 Mhz kann nicht sien.

Also irgendwas muss ich falsch machen... HT und CPU-NB Multi's sind übrigens ebenfalls runtergestellt auf 9 was in 2010 MHz resultiert, daran kann es rein theoretisch also auch nicht liegen?

Speicher ist übrigens: Aeneon X-Tune DDR2-1066 (4x 1GB Module)
Ich weiss, dass es nicht grad ein OC Speicher ist, aber da ich den RAM-Teiler runter gesetzt habe läuft der ja sogar noch niedriger als mit den standardmäßigen 1066..
CNQ, C1e sind aktiviert. 

Hoffe mir kann jemand helfen.


----------



## linber (20. April 2011)

@bulldozer schau mal einige seiten zurück, da wurde schon recht viel über das thema x6 geschrieben und wenn ich mich noch richtig erinnere hats keiner so richtig geschaft zu ocen.


----------



## yanebu01 (22. April 2011)

yippi. mein neues MB funktioniert mit Promarktschrott. Es stand beim 1.anzeige cmoschecksum error. dann habe ich gesagt, komm machmal bios nochmal abspielen. siehe da. seitdem funktioniert alles. das mit 4 pin stecker. alles erstmal mit 1 riegel,ohne GraKa, dann gib ihm. Aber ich werd mir jetzt ne NT holen weil cih andere GPU auch als Physx nutzen will. Danke schön Jungs. Vielen dank.


----------



## bulldozer (23. April 2011)

Benutzt hier jemand den LCD Poster der mit dem Board geliefert wird?

Kann da nur in den BIOS Einstellungen nur die Uhrzeit anzeigen lassen obwohl ich Leute gesehen habe die mit dem LCD Poster auch Temps und Spannungen anzeigen konnten.


----------



## Highlander (25. April 2011)

Hi, also ich benutze den LCD Poster auch aber soweit ich weiß kann darauf nur die Uhrzeit anzeigen lassen. Ich glaube man kann auch selbst was Schreiben, was man über das BIOS machen kann. Das man aber Spannungen etc. anzeigen lassen kann wäre mir neu aber auch Interessant wenn es den geht.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (29. April 2011)

Das mit den Temps im Poster geht erst ab dem Crosshair III oder IV!


----------



## DerNachbar (30. April 2011)

Suche ein zweites asus ch2f mb wo bekomme ich eins neues oder gebrauchtes her


----------



## yanebu01 (2. Mai 2011)

So hab jetzt ne Coolermaster GX750W geholt und mein Mainboard funktioniert tadellos. Jetzt heißt es langsam ubertakten und GTA 4 genießen


----------



## yanebu01 (30. Mai 2011)

Noch ne Frage. Ist das normal, wenn ich pc herunterfahre und nach z.B 5 min wieder anmachen will und dieser kurzer Lüfterdrehen macht/nicht hochfahren will.


----------



## linber (1. Juni 2011)

Normal is das nicht. Den Fehler hab ich auch bei einem Crosshair 2, das andere läuft ohne Probleme.


----------



## Kirias (14. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe einige Seite zuvor schon mein Problem geschildert, allerdings isses doch schon eine weile her, nun habe ich aber mittlerweile so die Nase voll, dass ich dachte, ich versuchs nochmal hier!
Also zunächst mein Systemspec:
CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 940 3GHZ
Ram: 4 GB OCZ Platinium 1066er
Grafikkarte: Gainward Geforce GTX 460 GS (1024 MB)
Netzteil: Mushkin 500 Watt
Und eben das Crosshair 2 Formula

Nun zum Problem:
Seit einiger Zeit, habe ich das Problem, dass ich massive Lags bei ich sage mal allen Spielen habe, sprich die Frames gehen z.B. bei Call of Duty 4 Sekündlich von 250 immer wieder runter auf 170 ~ und wieder hinauf.
All dies deutet eigentlich auf die Grafikkarte hin, nun habe ich aber herausgefunden, dass wenn ich mein Bios zurücksetze und meinen CPU takt umstellen, dass es plötzlich besser läuft! Das klingt alles sehr unrealistisch, aber ich kanns mir selbst nicht erklären!
Das Board an sich wurde mitte nächsten Jahres ausgetauscht aufgrund beschädigungen des vorbesitzers.
Vielleicht fällt euch ja noch etwas ein, so macht das Spielen auf jedenfall keine Lust :/

Liebe grüße
Kirias

p.s. Da ich zuvor auch schon drauf hingewiesen wurde, dass es vielleicht an der Grafikkarte liegen könnte, würde mich mal intressieren ob das ganze dann auf Garantie laufen würde, auch wenn die Karte an sich ja nicht kaputt ist (Bei Mindfactory gekauft)


----------



## Calpi (18. Juni 2011)

Hab genau das selbe Prob!

Alle Treiber Aktuell Bios Aktuell Windows 7 64bit Updates alles aktuell und Board bricht ein...
Erst dachte ich liegt an Bios neues drauf Übertaktet..bricht ein Standarttakt...bricht ein...

Irgend ein Treiber oder Update muss hier probleme machen hab schon 3-4 Formatiert keine Chance Fifa 11 ruckelt ohne Ende wie eine Diashow.

Vor ein paar Wochen lief alles noch einwandfrei ich Tippe das irgendwas fehlerhaft ist SP1 von Win 7 oder Update oder irgend ein Treiber keine ahnung was ich noch machen soll..

CPU:AMD Phenom II X4 940 3.5GhZ
Ram:8 GB OCZ Nvidia SLI Ready
Graka: Nvidia Geforce 285GTX 2 GB
Netzteil:Enermax Liberty 500W


----------



## Kirias (19. Juni 2011)

Also mir ist nun mittlerweile etwas aufgefallen und zwar wird es vermutlich bei mir der CPU Kühler sein bzw die komplette Lüftung die bei mir schlapp macht, denn mein CPU hat im Ruhezustand schon knapp 70° was eindeutig viel zu viel ist, nach einen CPU Stresstest habe ich ebenfals noch bemerkt, dass sich der CPU von alleine runtertaktet um überhitzung zu verhindern, sprich er springt dann alle paar sekunden von nen 3,1 GHZ takt runter auf 800, was die ganzen Lags in den Spielen erklären könnte, werde Montag erstmal die WLP ersetzen, mal sehen ob es dann besser läuft!

ps: Dieser Lüfter ist verbaut, der fährt zwar nur maximal 1400 RPM aber normalerweise müsste das ding den CPU doch viel Kühler halten oder ?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Calpi (19. Juni 2011)

Hm.. Stimmt schon 70 C° ist ne menge Holz dadurch kann es wirklich sein das die CPU runtertaktet um ein Defekt zu vermeiden und dadurch die Lags durch den Leistungsverlust zustande kommen.

Das mit Kühlern ist immer so eine Sache bei mir Zb. ich habe 4 120MM Lüfter im Gehäuse nur leider das Problem das mein Computerzimmer 1.5m2 hat.

Dazu es noch auf der Sonnenseite liegt und das Licht bzw die Wärme direkt durch das Dachfenster reinkommt wenn sich dann an warmen Tagen die Luft im Zimmer aufgeheizt hat und somit der PC auch nurnoch die vorgewährmte Luft zum Kühlen hat (dann kammer schon nicht mehr vom Kühlen reden)
habe ich dann auch hohe Temperaturen. (bis hin zum System ausfall)

Wenn du noch Platz im Gehäuse hast und die Temps ja zu hoch sind könntest du ja versuchen den CPU Lüfter mit 2 solcher Lüfter auszustatten Sprich Links Rechts kleines Tuning sozusagen


----------



## Kirias (19. Juni 2011)

Ich habe soeben den Standart CPU Kühler von dem Phenom wiedergefunden und werd den Heute Abend mal testweise verbauen, da ist zumindest ne schöne Schicht WLP schon drauf, bin ich mal gespannt 

Zu dem Lüfter wollte ich nur sagen, an sich ne tolle Sache, allerdings hab ich in dem Case im Seitenteil nen 120 CM Lüfter verbaut, welcher genauso groß ist wie das Seitenteil, also ein Lüfter vorne einer Hinten würde eher wenig bringen, da der Seitenlüfter sowieso den Luftfluss stören würde, denke ich mir so.

http://www.pureoverclock.com/images/news/aerocool_hitech7_one.jpg

edit: kleines Update: Habe den Phenom Kühler draufgebaut aber das Problem besteht weiterhin, der CPU läuft auf standarttakt und an den Headpipes verbrenn ich mir die Finger, also wird die wärme ja richtig geleitet. Ist es möglich, dass der CPU durch ne ?beschädigung? von Haus aus zu heiß läuft ?


----------



## Calpi (20. Juni 2011)

Welchen Kühlmodus im Bios benutzt du?
Bei mir scheints wohl etwas damit zutun gehabt zu haben.

Stell mal auf Duty Cycle Mode und geb jedem 100% falls du das nicht hast.
Die Cool and Quit Funktion sollte ebenfalls deaktiviert sein.

Am bestem in Windows Betrieb mit Everest die Temp´s mal im Auge behalten vorzugsweise die Temp Ánzeige in die Desktopleiste einbinden und probe Zocken.


----------



## Kirias (21. Juni 2011)

Ich meine es stand auf Duty Cycle Mode.
Ich habe gestern das Board mit dem CPU aber eingeschickt, ich finde den Fehler einfach nicht, schlussendlich hat der Lüfter mit über 4000 RPM gedreht und trozdem wurde der CPU nicht Kühler, der blieb genauso wie mit dem alten Kühler, außerdem wurde die Northbridge verdammt heiß.
Nun habe ich zwar für 4-6 Wochen keinen Rechner mehr, aber was solls.


----------



## Calpi (21. Juni 2011)

Na dann Kirias viel erfolg damit dein Rechner nach der Wartezeit wieder schnurrt wie ein Kätzchen


----------



## böhser onkel (25. Juni 2011)

ja viel erfolg


----------



## DPr (18. Juli 2011)

Asus hat eine BIOS Revision 2702 rausgebracht. Hat die schon einer ausprobiert oder weiß, was da geändert wurde? 
Einzige Angabe: "Fix cannot adjust multiplier for AM3 CPU"


----------



## Calpi (19. Juli 2011)

Die Version läuft momentan bei mir bis jetzt keine Neagative Fehler festzustellen.

Hatte davor die Bios Version drauf da hat das mit meiner Übertaktung nicht mehr hingehauen bzw. die Übertaktung schon aber zb. bei Leistungsaufnahmen wie Fifa 11 hat die Kiste angefangen zu Ruckeln nach aufspielen des Beta Bios 2702 liefs dann wieder.


----------



## Merty (25. Juli 2011)

Mein CROSSHAIR II läuft jetzt zusammen mit einem Phenom II x4 955 BE @ 3,5 Ghz und den bekannten 4 GB Apogee DDR2-1066 im PC meines Sohnes.
Ist wohl das Beste was ich bisher von Asus hatte. Board ist jetzt 3 Jahre und 3 Monate alt und läuft wie am ersten Tag !!!


----------



## Olstyle (25. Juli 2011)

DPr schrieb:


> Asus hat eine BIOS Revision 2702 rausgebracht. Hat die schon einer ausprobiert oder weiß, was da geändert wurde?
> Einzige Angabe: "Fix cannot adjust multiplier for AM3 CPU"


Das dürfte die Probleme beim Manuellen Einstellen der X6 CPUs bekämpfen. Der Multi hat da wohl z.T. gesponnen.


----------



## Calpi (25. Juli 2011)

Hat jemand zufällig DDR2-1066 zum laufen gebracht auf dem Mobo? hab nähmlich leider auch 1066 und damals nicht drauf geachtet das das Board nur 1000 mitmacht somit hab ich den FSB auf 250 und den Multi auf 14 damit ich bei den 4x3500Mhz auf meine 1000 Ramtakt komme auch wenn das Board nur 800 anzeigt.

Würde ja gerne die 250FSPx15 Multi machen damit ich auf die 15 Gig komme aber da machen die Kerne glaube ich net mit.


----------



## Merty (25. Juli 2011)

Meine Apogee GTs laufen einwandfrei bei 1066mhz und im ganged mode


----------



## Calpi (26. Juli 2011)

Die Apogee GTs sind ja 1066mhz Riegel oder versteh ich das Falsch?

Ich hab diese hier OCZ DDR2 PC2-8000 SLI-Ready Edition Dual Channel *EOL - OCZ
die leider nur offiziel auf 1000mhz laufen nun hab ich versucht die Ram´s auf 1066mhz im Bios umzustellen funzt auch soweit bis zum Win 7 64Bit Boot

Dann folgende Fehlermeldung:

The file is possibly corrupt. The filde header checksum does not match the computed cheksum.

oder aber diese:

BOOTMGR image is corrupt. The system cannot boot.

Frage auf welche Timings läuft der Ram bei dir und wieviel Ramvolt hasten eigestellt oder auf Auto stehen??? Welches Bios nutzt du?

Muss man in der Regel was verändern oder laufen die Riegel mit den Standarteinstellung gut oder gibts einen Trick???


----------



## Merty (27. Juli 2011)

Ich habe BIOS 2607 drauf. Natürlich sind die Apogee GTs 1066er Riegel !! 
Ob Du mit 800ern einen stabilen 1066er Betrieb hinbekommst halte ich sowieso für fraglich.

Die Apogee RAMs müssen mit 2,1 V betrieben werden. Und im BIOS habe ich die Taktfrequenz auf 1066 mhz 
manuell eingestellt.

Denke mal, dass die übertriebenen Timings bei Dir zum Fehler führen. 

Läuft denn im 800mhz Betrieb alles normal? Wenn ja, dann lass es doch so. Der Geschwindigkeitsvorteil
ist ohnehin nur marginal.


----------



## Calpi (27. Juli 2011)

Im 800Mhz laufen sie ohne Probleme ja das Board erkennt sie Automatisch und Stuft sie auf 800Mhz ein da sie ja die 1066Mhz nicht bringen können sondern nur 1000Mhz dachte vieleicht ich kann die Riegel dazu bewegen die 66Mhz mehr zu leisten.

Würde mich echt mal interesieren wieviel das ausmacht fühl mich irgendwie komisch da ich weis das ich meinen Rechner net 100%ig auslasten obwohl er es könnte.

Wobei ich eigendlich durch das Anheben des FSB die Riegel auf 1000Mhz bertreibe da ich 250FSBx14 sind 3.5Ghz pro Kern CPU -Z sagt mir des jedenfalls wobei ich jetzt die Teilung net im Kopf habe von FSBRAM.


----------



## Merty (27. Juli 2011)

Dann mußt Du wohl oder übel über neue RAMs nachdenken... 
Kosten ja nicht die Welt, wenn Du Deine "Alten" gut an den Mann bringst.


----------



## yanebu01 (28. Juli 2011)

Kann mir bitte jmd helfen. Ich habe neues Netzteil geholt. Coolermaster gx750watt. Wenn ich pc anmachen will, kurzer Lüfterdrehen und das war's. Ich Kriege es nicht mehr zum hochfahren. Was ist los. Das trat auch früher, da habe ich aber komplett Netzteil ausgemacht, weil es nach paar minuten/Stunden nicht mehr hochgefahren ist
Bitte Hilfe


----------



## Olstyle (28. Juli 2011)

Ich betreibe im Moment eine A-Data/Infineon Mischbestückung(einen A-Data Riegel hab ich beim Versuch die Arctic Cooling RC wieder runter zu bekommen entchiped und der lokale Händler hatte gerade nur Infineon da) bei 480Mhz statt der spezifizierten 400.
Funktioniert prima.

@yanebu01:
Vielleicht ist nur die Biosbatterie alle.


----------



## Merty (29. Juli 2011)

yanebu01 schrieb:


> Kann mir bitte jmd helfen. Ich habe neues Netzteil geholt. Coolermaster gx750watt. Wenn ich pc anmachen will, kurzer Lüfterdrehen und das war's. Ich Kriege es nicht mehr zum hochfahren. Was ist los. Das trat auch früher, da habe ich aber komplett Netzteil ausgemacht, weil es nach paar minuten/Stunden nicht mehr hochgefahren ist
> Bitte Hilfe



Prüfe auf jeden Fall nochmal alle Steckverbindungen. Ein BIOS Reset kann auch manchmal Wunder bewirken, sofern Deine Batterie noch Saft hat.


----------



## yanebu01 (29. Juli 2011)

İch habe alles gemacht. Alle Stecker geprüft, batterie raus und rein, BIOS reset. Hmmm.


----------



## Merty (29. Juli 2011)

Hast Du noch ein 2. Netzteil zum testen? Vielleicht hat ja das Netzteil einen Schaden.


----------



## yanebu01 (30. Juli 2011)

Dieses Netzteil ist nagel neu. Den habe ich extra gekauft, weil ich 2 GraKa habe und 2x 4pin gebraucht habe. Es ist CoolerMaster GX750 Watt. Hmmmm


----------



## Merty (30. Juli 2011)

Auch wenn es neu ist, kann es ein Fabrikationsfehler sein oder einen haben. Hast Du kein anderes zum testen ?


----------



## yanebu01 (31. Juli 2011)

es hat bis jetzt gut funktioniert. Ich gehe davon aus, das das Motherboard probleme hat. Ich weiß nicht. Ich habe den PC den ganzen Tag unter Strom gelassen, mit der Idee, dass der Batterie sich lädt. hat nix gebracht.


----------



## Olstyle (31. Juli 2011)

Die Knopfzelle ist ne Batterie und kein Akku .  
Ich hab das so verstanden dass das NT neu ist und der Rest nicht, dann ist das NT natürlich auch Hauptverdächtiger.


----------



## yanebu01 (31. Juli 2011)

Also kurze Zusammenfassung. Ich hatte vor 2 Jahren von Promarkt ne PC gekauft. So im März diesen Jahres hatte ich bei eBay ne ASUS crosshair ii Formula 780a SLI ergattert. Ich wollte unbedingt SLI oder multi GPU zocken. Ich hab den prozessor und arbeitsspeicher sowie der Festplatte und den Laufwerk auf oder im ASUS eingebaut. Der alte und später neu gekaufte nt (beides von promarkt) haben nicht gereicht, weil dieses Board 8pin braucht. Und min. 3x 6pin für GPU. Ich habe im Mai (glaube ich) ne coolermaster gx750 Watt gekauft. Das hat ja gut funktioniert bis auf ein kleinen und nervigen Problem. Wenn ich pc ausschalte kann ich den wieder nicht sofort starten. Weil es kommt dann zur einer kurzen lufterdrehung und das wars. Deswegen habe ich immer von nt komplett aus gemacht( nicht von Strom gezogen natürlich). Seit dieser Mittwoch fährt der Penner nicht mehr hoch. Ich habe BIOS reset gedruckt alles geprüft aber nix passiert. Bitte Hilfeeee. Danke im voraus


----------



## Merty (1. August 2011)

Hast Du jetzt die Mainboard-Batterie durch eine neue ersetzt, oder nicht ?


----------



## yanebu01 (1. August 2011)

Ich habe es mit der alten getauscht. Ich hab jetzt Feierabend und hol gleich ne neue. Wenn es hilft bist du Meister.


----------



## Merty (1. August 2011)

Wenn die neue Batterie drin ist, dann geh nach dem Rechner einschalten ins BIOS (Taste ENTF drücken) und prüfe die Bootreihenfolge und
ob Deine eingesteckte Hardware (Festplatte, optische Laufwerke, RAM-Riegel und CPU) korrekt angezeigt werden.

In der Bootreihenfolge sollte die Festplatte als erstes gebootet werden, auf der Du Windows installiert hast.

Hast Du eigentlich nach dem damaligen Umbau Deines gekauften PCs das komplette Windows mit neuen Treibern installiert, oder hast
Du nur das Mainboard getauscht und anschließend den PC weiterbenutzt (inkl. vorheriger Windows-Installation) ?


----------



## yanebu01 (1. August 2011)

Ich hab neues knopfzellen Batterie und es funktioniert immernoch nichts. Ich habe komplett neu Installation gemacht weil ich von Vista Home zu 7 Ultimate gewechselt habe. Ich krieg den pc gar nicht hochgefahren. Er will's einfach nicht der penner. Ansonsten würde ich auch ins BIOS menü rein. Maaaaaaan. Das nervt


----------



## Merty (1. August 2011)

Also wenn der PC vor dem Netzteilwechsel einwandfrei lief, denke ich, dass das Netzteil ein Problem hat.
Oder ein anderes wichtiges Hardwarebauteil hat den Geist aufgegeben.

Hast Du die Möglichkeit die CPU, die RAMs und möglicherweise auch das Board testweise auszutauschen?
Hast Du beide Grafikkarten gleichzeitig in Betrieb? Schon mal eine ausgebaut und nur mit einer Graka versucht?

Falls nicht, würde ich an Deiner Stelle Mainboard mit CPU, RAMs und Kühler ausbauen und zum örtlichen
Händler Deines Vertrauens gehen (am besten ein Laden wie K&M, Arlt o.ä.). Dort könnten sie die Hardware
testen.

Im Moment habe ich allerdings Dein Netzteil im Verdacht.


----------



## yanebu01 (1. August 2011)

Nein es ist falsch. Nach der neuen Netzteil lief der pc gut. Nur das Problem mit der einschalten der pc nach ein paar Minuten, das blieb,bleibt. Das ging mit der billig nt auch mit der neuen. 
Ich hab hier im Forum gelesen dass phenom X4 Prozessoren solche Probleme machen. Stimmt es. Ich überlege mir ne phenom II X4 940/955/965 zu holen oder Laptop umsteigen( von den hab zwar die schnauze voll aber egal)


----------



## yanebu01 (1. August 2011)

Und ich hab leider keine Test mainboard mehr weil mein OEM mainboard der kriegt nix mehr gebacken. Der kriegt kein Strom. Funkt überhaupt nicht mehr. Egal DANKE schön für euer Hilfen die geholfen haben. 
Ich mache die ganze zeit BIOS reset. Wie macht ihr das. Lasst ihr wahrend der Strom Phase oder ohne Strom dann nt einschalten. Und wie lange druckt ihr die reset Taste ( ich 30 sek.)


----------



## Merty (2. August 2011)

Bei reicht immer ein kurzer Druck auf die Reset-Taste. Dann sind alle Einstellungen zurückgesetzt.


----------



## yanebu01 (3. August 2011)

Es geht einfach gar nichts mehr. Nt ab, Jumper gemacht, CMOS clear durchgeführt aber der Penner will einfach nicht hochfahren. Wenn es so weiter geht, werden alle PC Hardware zum Verkauf stehen. Boahhhhhh. Kann nicht wahr sein eeeeey. Danke im voraus wenn jemand noch professionelle Idee hat.


----------



## yanebu01 (6. August 2011)

Hat keiner neue Ideen wie ich diesen pc wieder zum laufen bringe.


----------



## knoedelfan (7. August 2011)

@yanebu01

Neue Ideen helfen nicht weiter. Aus Deinen Antworten ist ja nicht mal ersichtlich, ob Du wirklich alle Tipps bisher wirklich umgesetzt hast!

Deine Schreibweise ist leider im Inhalt so unverständlich, das völlig unklar ist, was Du bisher wirklich unternommen hast.

Ich würde an Deiner Stelle das Crosshair II nochmals komplett aus dem Gehäuse ausbauen. Denn bei Deinen Problemen und wie Du Dich
ausdrückst ist wirklich nicht sicher, ob Du jemals ohne Hilfe weiter kommen wirst. Hast Du einen guten Bekannten oder Freund, der mit
dem Selbstbau eines PC, dem Einbau des Mainboards (incl. der Abstandshalter an den richtigen Stellen) vertraut ist? Aus der Ferne
ist keiner hier im Forum in der Lage, jemandem zu helfen der seinen Selbstbau als "Penner" bezeichnet. Nun gut. Dein deutsch ist nicht ausreichend für eine klare Fehlerbeschreibung und noch unklarer, wenn es um die bisherigen Tipps geht und wie Du sie umgesetzt hast.

Klar ist, das weder Dein OEM-Board noch das Crosshair II läuft. Klar ist auch das beide Boards von Dir eingebaut wurden. Kannst Du sowas
wirklich?
Ich habe den Eindruck, Du bist da völlig überfordert!


----------



## yanebu01 (8. August 2011)

İch habe alles umgesetzt was hier empfohlen wurde. Ja. Das ich bißchen Umgangssprache benutze, liegt daran, das ich genervt bin. Ich habe meine Probleme sehr gut dargestellt, denke ich. Man muss nur verstehen können.


----------



## Merty (8. August 2011)

Also ich kann knoedelfan nur zustimmen. Baue alles nochmal aus und dann Stück um Stück wieder zusammen.
Prima wäre es natürlich wenn Du noch andere Hardware zum testen hättest, damit Du nach dem Ausschlußprinzip jede einzelne Komponente Deiner Hardware prüfen kannst.
Anders wird wohl nicht daraus.


----------



## yanebu01 (8. August 2011)

Ich habe 3-4 mal das ganze System an und ausgebaut. Mit und ohne grafik Karte, mit 1 Riegel und alle 4 riegel Speicher versucht. Es hat nix funktioniert. BIOS reset gemacht. Sowie zuletzt auch neues knopfzellen  Batterie rein. Nicht gebracht. NT ist zu schwach wurde geschrieben, und darauf habe ich neues gekauft. Nix genutzt. Zwar lief es aber mit Start Problemen. Egal ich danke euch. Wenn ich gluck habe kaufe ich phenom x4 9950 BE. Wenn es nicht geht, alles weg


----------



## linber (9. August 2011)

Hallo Knoedelfan, super das du doch noch da bist, ich dachte schon das du wirklich deinen Account gelöscht hast. Seit du mir Geholfen hast alles Einzustellen läuft das Crosshair 2 ohne Probleme (Nummer 2 auch, mit den gleichen Einstellungen).

Danke Nochmal!!!


----------



## DANGErde (11. August 2011)

Hallo,

hab zwar keien wirkliche idee, aber hast du den jumper von CMOS auch wieder richtig gesteckt oder steckt er noch immer auf CMOS? würde ua erklären warum nur kurz die lüfter anlaufen und dan nichts mehr passiert.
oder hast du lüfter mir U/min anzeige ? ist die defekt so das dein MoBo denkt das garkein lüfter drauf ist und es sich deswegen gkeich wiederausschaltet?


----------



## yanebu01 (11. August 2011)

Ich sag nix mehr dazu. CMOS steht wieder auf sein altes platz. Ich habe keine u/min anzeiger(zu luxus). CPU hat ne Lüfter. Egal. Ich habe die Schnauze voll von OEM, gebraucht und ASUS waren (außer gtx 465). Wenn ich im Zukunft wieder pc zulegen will/sollte, dann x58 Platform. Ist zwar ne teures spaß aber besser als AMD. Ich bin bestimmt kein Profi(ist kein mensch), aber weiß wenigstens wie ich das Ding zusammenbauen soll.danke für euer Mühe und Hilfen. Auch wenn es teilweise funktioniert hat.


----------



## knoedelfan (13. August 2011)

Hallo linber

Das freut mich aber! Klar. Wir haben uns auf Einstellungen geeinigt, die auch von der Hardware geleistet werden können. 

Da ist nix mit Übertakten!! Keine absurden Speichertunings. Kein übertakten der Graka. Kein Übertakten der CPU.
Erst mal war alles so, wie es die Hardware wirklich kann! Das BIOS war Uptodate. Es war ja eine Zeitlang Mode,
vor dem ersten Installieren bereits die unsinnigsten Einstellungen im BIOS vorzunehmen. Das tut nicht gut!

Und schon garnicht wurde das Betriebssystem bereits mit absurden, völlig falschen Tuningeinstellungen installiert. 
Das ging und geht immer noch schwer daneben. Der Rest ist Vernunft. Ein Rechner, der schnell abschmiert ist ja auch schnell. 

Ich vermisse hier die Erkenntnis, daß bei Vollbestückung (also alle vier Speicher-Slots bestückt) kein DDR2-1066 läuft!
Es geht wirklich nur DDR2-800. Aber Aufgrund der besseren Timings gegenüber 1066 war und ist das kein Beinbruch.

Da war vor kurzem ein Thread, in dem die Frage "Hast 4 Module verbaut mit 1066?" nicht auftauchte!


----------



## Olstyle (14. August 2011)

Das DDR800 Limit gibt es soweit ich weiß mit den neueren Steppings ja auch nicht mehr.


----------



## SXFreak (14. August 2011)

Wie verhalten sich die 6-Kerner mit der neuesten BIOS-Version auf unserem Board ?
Hat da mal jemand Erfahrungen gemacht und würde sie hier kundtun ?
Ist C&Q möglich und kann man übertakten?


----------



## knoedelfan (15. August 2011)

@olstyle

Moderator hin oder her. Du wirfst den Lesern hier im Forum Brocken vor die Füße. So geht das nicht.
Deine Art zu schreiben kenn ich zur genüge. Ich bin dieser Art überdrüssig. Deutschlands Zukunft?
Mit jemandem wie Dir kann jeder 10jährige Chinese gut Schritt halten. Die lernen nicht nur, sondern
sie begründen auf Basis des Gelernten ihre Behauptungen. 

Du betreibst Deine Module mit 480MHz..... Wieviele hast Du verbaut? Alle vier Slots bestückt? Und warum nicht gleich mit den
1066 vom BIOS? Geht das nicht oder kannst Du das nicht?
Übertakten kann jeder. Auch olstyle kann das! Nur 480 ist 960 aber nicht 533 und damit nominell 1066 . Es ist eine Übertaktung die Du da vornimmst! Glück gehabt, aber immer noch nicht 1066 erreicht! 
Olstyle? Schreibst Du nur gerne oder hat das auch Hand und Fuß und hält es auch einer Überprüfung stand?? 
Es ging um 1066 und Du kommst mit traurigen 480 daher!!? 533 heißt das Zauberwort; aber bei Vollbestückung mit
4 Modulen. Den Rest kannst Du Dir schenken. Das ist seit Anbeginn des Threads bekannt!!!

Merty, der Themenstarter hat 4GB installiert. Wohl immer noch 2 Module, so wie seit langer Zeit. Keine Vollbestückung oder?

Die CPU um die es geht hat welche Eigenschaften?
Stepping! Toll! Ein Schlagwort! Hast Du denn ein einziges mal nach dem Stepping gefragt? Nein, Du hast Dich des Problems nicht richtig
angenommen! @calpi schreibt: CPU:AMD Phenom II X4 940 3.5GhZ
Welches besondere Stepping "olstyle" muss ein Phenom II X4 940 denn haben, um deinem "Wissen" entgegen zu kommen?
Weder mit PII 940 noch mit PII 965 läuft das Crosshair II bei Vollbestückung mit 4 Modulen auf DDR2-1066 stabil. 
Die Übertaktung des Phenom II X4 940 von @calpi spricht Bände. Das geht mit DDR2-1066 überhaupt nicht. 
Keiner hat das so am laufen!!!!
Schlagworte sind Halbwissen. Das nenn ich mal "Vermissen" von "Wissen! Mit dem Hydra-Chip hast Du ja mit Theorie geglänzt.
Die kannst Du in die Mülltonne stopfen. Das wird wohl nix.

Hier ein typisches Beispiel wie Wissen angewandt wird: Zitat olstyle



> Das dürfte die Probleme beim Manuellen Einstellen der X6 CPUs bekämpfen. Der Multi hat da wohl z.T. gesponnen.


Dürfte????? Ja was nun. Tut es oder "dürfte" es? Was kämpft? Der CrosshairII-Besitzer mit ASUS oder mit was? Was spinnt zum Teil? Spinnt es immer?
Weißt Du etwas oder schreibst Du nur etwas? Keine Ahnung? Oder! Das trifft wohl zu!!(ohne "dürfte"). Schreib bitte nur, wenn Du etwas wirklich weißt und wenns auch wirklich was nützt. Du bist ein BETA-Schreiber...... lesen auf eigene Gefahr. Klasse! Werd Politiker!

Den Phenom II T1090 habe ich mit dem BIOS 2607 auf dem Crosshair II eingesetzt. Zu der Zeit eine sehr teure und unnütze Ausgabe!
Das BIOS 25xx war schon haarstreubend. Das BIOS 2607 hat nichts verbessert. Aber ich kann das BIOS 2702 leider nicht mehr testen!
Denn nun ist nur noch ein PII 965 auf dem Crosshair II. Der PII T1090 läuft mittlerweile auf einem Crosshair IV (aber nicht bei mir)!!!!
Hast Du.... Hattest Du? "Dürftest" Du jemals mit Deinem eigenen Geld erfahren, wozu man Geld aus dem Fenster werfen kann?

Komm. Installier das BIOS 2702, steck einen T1100 drauf und berichte (also nix dummschwätzen!) dann! Du als Moderator hast doch die
technischen Möglichkeiten, oder? Zeig uns, das mehr als Worthülsen von Dir kommen können!!!!! Am besten gleich mit DDR2-1066. Dein
Wissen über das "Stepping" hilft da sicher weiter. Aber immer mit Vollbestückung und am liebsten mit 4 x 2GB DDR2-1066 bei 533MHz. 
Du bist der Größte!


----------



## Merty (16. August 2011)

Ich hatte kurze Zeit 8 GB (4x 2GB) DDR2 1066 Apogee GTs auf meinem Corsshair II im Einsatz. Hatte damit keine Stabilitätsprobleme.
Allerdings auch keinen nennenswerten Vorteil zu den 4 GB Arbeitsspeicher, weswegen ich die anderen beiden Riegel im PC meines
Sohnes verbaut habe. Die 8GB liefen auch stabil mit meinem 940BE @3,4 Ghz - über Multi getaktet.

Mein X6-Erfahrung war, dass mein 1055T lediglich im Standardbetrieb lief. Kein Turbo! Übertakten quitierte der Rechner sofort mit
Bluescreens... hat keinen Spaß gemacht. Deswegen bin ich auch auf ein günstiges DDR3-Board gewechselt, da ich meine X6 Investition
schon etwas anders nutzen wollte.

Mein Crosshair II läuft nun im Rechner meines Sohnes und weiteres Crosshair II im Rechner meiner Tochter. Beide Rechner laufen
felsenfest mit einem 940BE und 955BE mit jeweils 4 GB DDR2 1066 Apogee GTs, wobei beide CPUs auf 3,4 GHZ über den Multi
übertaktet sind. Genug Power zum spielen, Musik machen und was den beiden sonst noch so alles einfällt.

Würde mich auch sehr interessieren, ob ein X6 mit der aktuellen BIOS-Version sich anders verhält.


----------



## Olstyle (16. August 2011)

@knoedelfan:
Zuerst einmal zwei Grundlegende Sachen die du nicht zu wissen scheinst:
Ein Moderator muss weder alles wissen(genau genommen ist ein gutes Hardwarewissen noch nicht einmal Voraussetzung für den "Job") noch bekommt er Geld von PCGH oder hat sonstwie Zugriff auf die (Hardware-)Ressourcen des Verlags.


knoedelfan schrieb:


> @olstyle
> Du betreibst Deine Module mit 480MHz..... Wieviele hast Du verbaut? Alle vier Slots bestückt? Und warum nicht gleich mit den
> 1066 vom BIOS? Geht das nicht oder kannst Du das nicht?
> Übertakten kann jeder. Auch olstyle kann das! Nur 480 ist 960 aber nicht 533 und damit nominell 1066 . Es ist eine Übertaktung die Du da vornimmst! Glück gehabt, aber immer noch nicht 1066 erreicht!


Ich übertakte nicht nur mit dem Multi, sondern auch über den Referenztakt da ich so genauere Taktstufen bekomme und auch die Northbridge der CPU ungefähr auf den Takt stellen kann den sie verträgt. Dabei wird natürlich auch der Ramtakt angehoben und ich habe mich an der entsprechenden Stelle des Threads einfach nur darüber gefreut dass ich trotz Mischbestückung mit verschiedenem Valueram noch ein gutes Stück über dessen Spezifikation gehen kann.
Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. 


> Die CPU um die es geht hat welche Eigenschaften?
> Stepping! Toll! Ein Schlagwort! Hast Du denn ein einziges mal nach dem Stepping gefragt?


Du schriebst
_
Da war vor kurzem ein Thread, in dem die Frage "Hast 4 Module verbaut mit 1066?" nicht auftauchte! _

Was ich dir damit erklären wollte dass diese Frage bei einem neuen AMD System("nach meinem Wissen", weil ich es im Gegensatz zu Merty nicht getestet sondern nur gelesen habe) überhaupt nicht mehr gestellt werden braucht da eben das Problem in den aktuellen CPUs(Stichwort: "neues Stepping", genau genommen das Stepping C3) behoben wurde.


> Dürfte????? Ja was nun. Tut es oder "dürfte" es? Was kämpft? Der CrosshairII-Besitzer mit ASUS oder mit was? Was spinnt zum Teil? Spinnt es immer?


So schwer ist der Satz nun wirklich nicht zu verstehen.
Es ist genau so wie ich es geschrieben habe:
Nicht alle User berichten von Problemen mit dem X6 ->"z.T"
Ich interpretiere den Versionshinweis von Asus, kann es aber nicht selbst testen->"dürfte beheben" im Gegensatz zu "behebt"
Ein Fehler wurde behoben->"bekämpfen" ist ein Synonym dafür


> Komm. Installier das BIOS 2702, steck einen T1100 drauf und berichte (also nix dummschwätzen!) dann! Du als Moderator hast doch die
> technischen Möglichkeiten, oder?...
> Aber immer mit Vollbestückung und am liebsten mit 4 x 2GB DDR2-1066 bei 533MHz.


Siehe Einleitung:
Weder verlangt es mein Titel dass ich dazu befähigt bin noch kommt es mich billiger als irgend jemand anderen das aus zu probieren. 
Da es wirtschaftlich keinen Sinn macht vier Riegel teuren DDR2 1066 Ram zu kaufen statt das Board ab zu stoßen und auf DDR3 zu wechseln werde ich die von dir vorgeschlagene Konfiguration auch in Zukunft nicht testen.



Spoiler






> Du bist der Größte!


Und ich dachte schon ich bin der Einzige der das bemerkt hat .



P.S.: Damit dir überhaupt zu antworten statt gleich einen Kollegen mit der Keule vorbei zu schicken verstoße ich schon wieder gegen meinen Beschluss in Zukunft mal härter durch zu greifen. Ich hoffe du bekräftigst mich nicht doch wieder in diesem.


----------



## Calpi (23. August 2011)

Sagtmal warum heißt Lan Slot 1 eigendlich Marvell Yukon 88E8056 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller und Lan Slot 2 NVIDIA nForce 10/100/1000 Mbps Ethernet?

Gibts da im Allgemeinen irgendwelche Unterschiede zwischen den beiden?

Bzw. welchen Nutz ihr konnte ihr irgendwas Negatives oder Positives feststellen?

Die Soundkarten die dabei ist ist die den zu gebrauchen? bzw. hat jemand mal Benchmarks oder ähnliches mit der mitgelieferten Soundkarten gemacht und einer Alternative Creative zb. obs da Peformenc Probs ect. gibt.

Würde die Karte ja gerne mal testen nur das Problem ist das ich das AudiFrontpanel von meinem Case nicht mit der Standart Soundkarte verbinden kann.

Mit der Creative aber passt es und ich brauch das AudifrontPanel da ich hinten Soundsystem dran habe und vorne Headset.


Oder versteh ich hier was Falsch ka. und hat evt. jemand Infos zur Bios Beta 2702 wann mal die Finale raus kommt?? 

Danke euch Gruß Calpi


----------



## Merty (1. September 2011)

Das Mainboard vefügt über 2 LAN-Ports, wovon einer direkt von NVIDIA stammt (diesen nutze ich) und 2. zusätzlicher Port von Marvell Yukon auf der Platine verlötet ist.
Habe beide Ports getestet und sind in meinen Augen absolut gleichwertig nutzbar.

Ich bevorzuge allerdings den Nvidia-Port, da ich auch die Zusatzsoftware von Nvidia (Firewall) nutze.

Die Soundkarte bietet ein vergleichsweise gutes Sounderlebnis, welches allerdings nicht mit einer X-FI mithalten kann. Sowohl die Soundqualität als auch die genutzten Soundschnittstellen sind besser und umfangreicher bei einer X-FI (die ich übrigens auch selbst nutze).
Wem eine wirklich guter "Onboard-Sound" genügt, wird mit der mitgelieferten Karte glücklich.
Aber Achtung: Sie funktioniert nur in dem hierfür vorgesehenen PCIe1x-Slot.


----------



## Highlander (29. September 2011)

Hallo zusammen, ich habe mein Crosshair II jetzt mit 8GB RAM ausgestattet (Corsair Dominator 1066Mhz). Ich wollte mal fragen ob ich dort auf etwas achten muss z.b. BIOS Einstellungen oder so? Da ich schon viel gelesen habe das unser Board ja eine Zicke in Sachen Ram sein soll. Zurzeit betreibe ich ihn mit 800Mhz.

Mein System siehe Link unten oder im Forum Profil.

mfg


----------



## Olstyle (29. September 2011)

Apropo PCIe Slots:
Weil ich jetzt wieder eine Grafikkarte mit Dualslot Blende habe musste meine TV-Karte aus dem weißen PCIe x1 Slot in den x16 Slot gleicher Farbe wechseln. Im Handbuch ist das Ding nur als dritt Slot für 8x/8x/8x SLI Betrieb dokumentiert, aber er funktioniert im x1 Modus prima ohne die Graka auf dem ersten Slot aus zu bremsen.


----------



## DANGErde (16. Oktober 2011)

moin,

kann mir einer sagen warum ich mit den Asus updater das bios nicht aktualisieren kann? der sagt mir immer das die Bios Version die ich flashen will neuer ist als die derzeitige die ich schon drauf habe.
aber ist ja logisch das die neue biosversion natürlich neuer ist als die die ich drauf habe


----------



## Merty (23. Oktober 2011)

Merkwürdig. Welche Version hast Du drauf und welche willdt Du flashen ?


----------



## DANGErde (24. Oktober 2011)

hallo,

ich hatte die version 240x drauf und wollt die 270x flashen .

habe es aber mittlerweile geschaft peer EZ flash oder wie das heist.
aber auch das war garnicht so einfach.
hatte cd, usb etc nicht erkannt, musst das bios auf C:/ legen dan ging es mit ezflash zu flashen


----------



## CosiCom (4. November 2011)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe mein Asus Crosshair II Formular bislang  mit einem Athlon II X2 250 betrieben und bin heute auf ein Phenom II X6  1055T umgestiegen. Da ich mich bislang noch nicht allzu viel oder besser  gesagt so gut wie gar nicht mit dem Thema - OC befasst habe, betrete  ich nun ein völlig neues Terrain. 

Zunächst einmal interessieren mich aber die  BIOS-Einstellungen oder besser gesagt die "optimalen"  BIOS-Einstellungen. Bislang habe ich kaum Einstellungen resp.  Veränderungen im BIOS vorgenommen - bis eben auf Boot-Sequenz und  BIOS-Update. Aktuelle BIOS-Version: 2607. Welche Einstellungen sollte ich e. E. also vornehmen?

  Die CPU ist übrigens das 125-Watt-Model. Ich möchte die CPU allerdings  gerne mit 95 Watt betreiben, lässt sich die CPU auf dem Board auch  undervolten? CPU Part Number: HDT55TFBK6DGR

  Doch hier zunächst einmal ein paar Daten zu meinem System:



*OS: Windows 7 Ultimate 64 Bit / Serv-Pack I
*
*CPU: AMD Phenom II X6 1055T*
*Mainboard: Asus Crossfire II Formular*
*Grafikkarte: MSI R5670 - OC Edition 1 GB*
*RAM: 4 GB Kit - Kingston HyperX - DDR2 - 1066 MHz (läuft aber auf 800 MHz?)*
*Netzteil: BeQuiet - BQT E5 450W*
 

    Ich freue mich auf eure Antworten / und vielen Dank im Voraus 

  MfG

  CosiCom

*EDIT: Angaben zum System! *


----------



## Olstyle (5. November 2011)

Dafür reicht der PhenomMsrTweaker.
Damit kannst du ganz einfach unter Windows die VID ändern und das nicht nur für den Lastbetrieb sondern für alle Zustände.

Ausprobieren mit Prime95, LinX(ist bei den meisten CPUs Fehleranfälliger als Prime) etc. musst du die Spannung natürlich so oder so.


----------



## Drapenot (7. November 2011)

Hier ist ja immer noch was los. Sehr schön 

Mein Crosshair läuft auch noch schön und hat eine 560TI bekommen.
Jetzt wird gerade auf einen neuen CPU gespart.
Der Phenom II X6 1090T läuft ja auf dem Board. Aber wie sieht es mit dem 1100T und dem 1075T aus?
Werden ja nicht in der Liste geführt, müssten aber doch auch funktionieren oder?


----------



## CosiCom (11. November 2011)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Dafür reicht der PhenomMsrTweaker.
> Damit kannst du ganz einfach unter Windows die VID ändern und das nicht nur für den Lastbetrieb sondern für alle Zustände.
> 
> Ausprobieren mit Prime95, LinX(ist bei den meisten CPUs Fehleranfälliger  als Prime) etc. musst du die Spannung natürlich so oder so.



 Hallo, 

  …und zunächst einmal vielen Dank für den hilfreichen Hinweis! 
  Nun ist es allerdings so, dass ich in der Tat so gut wie gar nicht mit  der Thematik vertraut bin und ich diesbezüglich doch etwas mehr Support  benötige. 

Ich habe in den vergangenen Tagen zunächst einmal mein Betriebssystem  gewechselt und bin auf Windows 7 Ultimate (x64) umgestiegen. Ich denke  das ist längst überfällig gewesen. Was mir allerdings sofort aufgefallen  ist, die sechs Kerne brummen nicht mehr permanent auf max. Last - wie  zuletzt unter WinXp-Prof. (x86). 

  Mein Ziel ist es die CPU so stabil wie möglich zu undervolten. Manch  einer wird sich jetzt vielleicht denken, - was für eine Verschwendung -.  Nun ich habe die CPU -neu- für deutlich weniger als 100 € bekommen und  wer hätte da nicht zugeschlagen!  

  Nachfolgend aber zunächst einmal drei Screenshots: 


*Core Temp - Last*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Core Temp - Idle*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*CPUZ - Idle*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




  Ich bin weiterhin für jede Hilfe dankbar! 

  MfG


----------



## Olstyle (11. November 2011)

Im Grunde musst du nur LinX starten und dann im MsrTweaker die Spannung des aktiven Zustandes(dürfte bei dir P1 sein, da P0 nur der Turbo ist, bei meinem X4 ist es P0) so lange runter drehen bis LinX mit einem Fehler abbricht(oder du einen Bluescreen bekommst).
Sobald du an dem Punkt bist setzt du die Spannung wieder etwas höher an als beim Abbruch und lässt den Test länger laufen. Bricht er wieder ab setzt du die Spannung wieder ein Stückchen höher...
Hier mal ein Bildchen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kontrollieren ob alle Threads aktiv sind, ansonsten unter Settings anpassen
Einmal klicken um den ganzen freien Speicher an zu sprechen, das sorg für Maximallast
LinX starten
Kontrollieren ob volle Auslastung erreicht wurd. LinX muss vor einem Run immer den Speicher füllen, da liegt noch keine hohe Last an.
Der aktive "P-State" wird durch ein * markiert, den auswählen.
Die VID(=Prozessorspannung) einen Schritt runter setzen.
Spannung übernehmen.
Schritte 6 und 7 alle paar Minuten wiederholen bis LinX einen Fehler zeigt oder ein BSOD kommt.



Für niedrigere Taktraten als dem Last Status reicht es meist wenn man die VID um ein/zwei Schritte weniger runter setzt als man es beim Lastzustand gemacht hat. "Richtig" wäre es den Lastzustand testweise auf die entsprechenden Multis zu setzen und dann dafür die minimale Spannung mit dem oben beschriebenen Vorgehen aus zu testen.


----------



## CosiCom (11. November 2011)

Hallo OIstyIe,

  vielen Dank für den tollen Support! Ich werde mich dann am Wochenende gleich mal ans Testen wagen. Feedback folgt. 

Bis dahin…

  MfG
CosiCom


----------



## CosiCom (18. November 2011)

Hallo OIstyIe,

   bevor ich mich dann dieses Wochenende ans Testen wage, hätte ich da doch noch ein - zwei Fragen. Und zwar wie oft (#) sollte ich deiner Meinung nach den Test / RUN (jeweils) unter Volllast durchlaufen lassen? 



Olstyle schrieb:


> Für niedrigere Taktraten als dem Last Status reicht es meist wenn man die VID um ein/zwei Schritte weniger runter setzt als man es beim Lastzustand gemacht hat. "Richtig" wäre es den Lastzustand testweise auf die entsprechenden Multis zu setzen und dann dafür die minimale Spannung mit dem oben beschriebenen Vorgehen aus zu testen.



 Könntest du bitte noch einmal konkreter darauf eingehen? Vielen Dank für deine Mühe! 

Nachfolgend noch einmal ein Screenshot vom PhenomMsrTweaker: 

MfG
CosiCom


----------



## Olstyle (18. November 2011)

CosiCom schrieb:


> Hallo OIstyIe,
> 
> bevor ich mich dann dieses Wochenende ans Testen wage, hätte ich da doch noch ein - zwei Fragen. Und zwar wie oft (#) sollte ich deiner Meinung nach den Test / RUN (jeweils) unter Volllast durchlaufen lassen?


Beim runter setzen reichen zwei bis drei Runs pro Spannungsstufe.
Für den abschließenden Dauertest finde ich 50 Runs angemessen, mehr ist aber natürlich immer sicherer.


> Könntest du bitte noch einmal konkreter darauf eingehen?


Wenn du z.B. die VID vom P1 state um 0,2V runter setzen konntest ist es normalerweise kein Problem beim P2-P4 um 0,15V runter zu gehen. Um dir sicher zu sein dass das geht musst du natürlich auch DAS Takt/Spannung Verhältnis in LinX testen.


----------



## scotschy (25. November 2011)

Hey Jungs und Mädels wollte mal Fragen gibt es die Sound karte von dem mb auch zum nachkaufen


----------



## Olstyle (25. November 2011)

Nein. Bei Alternate gibt es eigentlich alles was man so nachkaufen kann für Asus Mainboards, als MIO(eine vollwertige Soundkarte ist die SupremeFX sowieso nicht, die macht nur die Digital/Analog Wandlung für den auf dem Mainboard verbauten Chipsatz) ist aber nur eine andere Karte dabei.

Ich sehe auch keinen Grund warum man das Ding überhaupt nachkaufen sollte. An anderen Mainboards geht sie nicht, die Qualität ist eh nicht berauschend und sollte sie kaputt gehen ist der Asus Support die Anlaufstation.


----------



## scotschy (25. November 2011)

Ok danke dann kauf ich mir jetzt doch die asus xense stx


----------



## Olstyle (25. November 2011)

Hui, das ist jetzt aber von 0 auf 10.000 .
Bei den meisten Systemen dürfte es eine DX genau so tun.


----------



## scotschy (25. November 2011)

Ja dachte bloß da ich ein byerdynamic mmx 300 habe da soll zum zocken richtig Power raus kommen das ich auch die stepps höre


----------



## Olstyle (25. November 2011)

Das kann ich ja nicht riechen  .
Bei denen lohnt sich der Kopfhörerverstärker dann doch.


----------



## scotschy (25. November 2011)

Ok Thx das muss halt gut sein da ich professionell zocke


----------



## CosiCom (19. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Leute,

  ich habe kleines Problem mit meinem Arbeitsspeicher bzw. mit den Frequenzen. Ich habe auf meinem Mainboard 8GB DDR2 SDRAM verbaut.  (siehe Anhang!)

  2 x 2GB Kingston DDR2-800 MHz, der laut Partnumber aber auch auf 1066 MHz laufen soll?! 

- und -

  2 x 2GB Mushkin DDR2-800 MHz

  Starte ich den Rechner nun mit 4GB (Kingston *oder* Mushkin), dann arbeiten beide Modul-Paare mit jeweils 800 MHz. 

Gemeinsam verbaut arbeiten alle vier Module jedoch mit nur 667 MHz und das stimmt mich ein wenig unzufrieden! Was ist zu tun? Übertakten / Untertakten?? 

  Vielen Dank für euren Support!

  MfG
  Cosicom


----------



## Olstyle (19. Dezember 2011)

Bios -> Extreme Tweaker-> Dram Configuration->Memory Clock Frequency->DDR 800 einstellen und beten dass es geht. 
Das hat eigentlich noch nichts mit übertakten zu tun, manche CPUs sind aber angeblich trotzdem mit einem so "hohen" Speichertakt bei Vollbestückung überfordert.


----------



## CosiCom (20. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Olstyle,

vielen Dank für den Support! Ich habe die Einstellungen wie beschrieben vorgenommen und das System läuft stabil. 

Gruß Cosicom
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/84-olstyle.html


----------



## Drapenot (25. Januar 2012)

holla
hat irgendjemand noch ne Supreme fx II rum liegen die er nicht mehr braucht?
meine hat wohl nen wackler

der vordere rechte kanal geht nur noch ab und zu oO
bei stereo das selbe
da aber die anschlüsse vorne am gehäuse gehen, nehm ich an das nur die buchse nen macken hat
wenn mir jemand günstig eine nicht mehr benötigte überlassen kann wäre ich sehr dankbar


----------



## Hyper87 (21. Februar 2012)

klar ich hab noch eine. meine wurde auch nie benutzt da ich eine X-Fi Elite Pro besitze


----------



## alex0582 (28. Oktober 2012)

so ich hole das thema mal wieder hoch wie sieht es aus hat schon jemandwindows 8 drauf ? erfahrungen ? seitens asus gibt es ja noch keine treiber für unser board zum download, wenn überhaupt noch was kommt


----------



## alex0582 (29. Oktober 2012)

so ich habe dann mal den test gewagt und windows 8 installiert, treiber wuren alle automatisch von windows installiert, gab keine probleme einzig der coprozessor wurde nicht erkannt ich habe den treiber von win7 64bit genommen hat super funktioniert, leistung liegt in etwa bei der von vista und 7 aber es funktioniert alles das freut mich


----------

